#ubuntu-server 2006-10-16
<lionelp> anto9us: it would be better to write it on http://help.ubuntu.com/community than on w.u.c
<lionelp> (yes I am lagging !)
<anto9us> lionelp, thanks, I just have to think up an appropriate title, "Secure client/server database system utilising postgresql, ssh, openoffice.org base as front-end and firewalling based on client side dns updates" seems a bit long winded
<Ries> anybody here that know how to build ubuntu-server ISO's ?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-17
<vandenoever> is DBD::Oracle supported by ubuntu-server? i cant find it in the package list
<vandenoever> that probably means no, but maybe there's a good resource somewhere?
<lionelp> vandenoever: there is no official support of Oracle on Ubuntu
<vandenoever> lionelp: and unofficial? will there be official support?
<vandenoever> like for db2
<lionelp> you can find some documentation for installing Oracle (not tested here... but maybe this afternoon ;)) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle10g
<lionelp> some people have Oracle running on Ubuntu
<lionelp> I do not know what is planned concerning an officiel support
<vandenoever> lionelp: ah, you're going to use it yourself? let me know how hard it is. we're currently deciding on which distro to upgrade our servers with
<lionelp> vandenoever: np, I will let you know. I want to get rid of my fedora :)
<vandenoever> lionelp: you're installing the entire server right? (i only need the client)
<lionelp> Yes, I need the entire server
<lionelp> For the client, I think you should try the oracle Debian repository
<lionelp> It works fine on Dapper
<vandenoever> lionelp: you mean http://oss.oracle.com/debian/?
<vandenoever> lionelp: i dont see any dbd packages there. i need an oracle client for perl
<lionelp> I may be part of the client
<vandenoever> yes, maybe, i'll look inside the packages
<porkpie__> Hi Guy's has anyone here managed to get the Dell Poweredge 1950 working with ubuntu-server yet ???
<lionelp> porkpie__: not personaly, but I know a person who succed yes
<porkpie__> lionhelp:who was this person ?
<lionelp> porkpie__: a collegue of mine, do you want me to ask him something ?
<jmedina> hi there
<_AA_> anyone awake that can assist with a maildrop query ?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-18
<KurtKraut> Does Ubuntu Server comes with postfix already installed ?
<infinity> No, but "apt-get install postfix" isn't tough.
<infinity> Ubuntu Server is about choice, not prescribed solutions.  So, if you want an MTA, install away ("apt-get install exim4" tends to make me happy, for instance)
<KurtKraut> infinity, I'm just asking because a server of a friend of mine was beeing used to do SPAM thru postfix
<KurtKraut> infinity, and he didn't installed any daemon besides apache
<KurtKraut> infinity, so or Ubuntu Server comes with postfix installed or running or someone got acess to the machine remotely, got sudo powers and installed postfix
<KurtKraut> infinity, because postfix was running and being used to send spam
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to figure out what happened
<infinity> He could have installed any number of things that depend on an MTA (and thus brought in postfix)
<infinity> Though most spam bots I've seen don't use the installed MTA at all.
<infinity> They will get in through vulnerable PHP scripts (and such), and use their own spam-bot as the www-data user to mass-mail stuff.
<infinity> I've never actually seen anyone use a local MTA for that (though people will take advantage of misconfigured MTAs that allow open relaying, of course, cause that doesn't require breaking in)
<infinity> But our default postfix config doesn't allow any relaying, so if he "accidentally" installed it, it can't be used as a remote relay.
<dkesh> Hi, I've been running hoary for 350 days, then I had to reboot.  Now it won't stay up for 2 days.  Complete lockup, no reboot.  I'm guessing I upgraded some package during those 350 days that caused instability on reboot.  Are there known instabilities in hoary?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-19
<tmh__> chanserv says this channel is for "discussions and support". if this is not for support, shouldn't we change that?
<csmall> Why does Apache require apache2-utils and apache2-mpm-framework and libapache2-mod-php5 with php5?
<csmall> Or is this a question for #ubuntu?
<CarlFK> what is the difference between u-server and u-desktop, other than apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<tmh__> CarlFK: the kernel is a -server kernel, the installer is text-based
<CarlFK> what is the difference between the kernels ?
<tmh__> -server doesn't have PREEMT and stuff like that that's only useful on desktops
<tmh__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<CarlFK> time warp!  "This is going to change slightly in the future, for dapper."
<CarlFK> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives - server url is 404
<KristeK> helo?
<KristeK> anyone?
<KristeK> can't install amule on ubuntu server (no desktop GUI)
<KristeK> helo????
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-20
<CarlFK> duh?
<mpathy> Hi.. Is there some kind of release announcement for the 6.10 Ubuntu-Server?
<infinity> I doubt it, since it's not been released.
<infinity> (edgy isn't released yet)
<mpathy> Yes, but something already prepared like at Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<infinity> Nah, we didn't do an announce for the RC.
<infinity> It was released, though.  Same directory.
<infinity> Feel free to test it.
<infinity> And report bugs to me. :)
<infinity> Don't expect any stellar changes or cool new stuff.  -server got very little love this cycle, as I expect any sane server admins to keep running dapper.
<mpathy> THAT would be an information for a Release Announcement :P ;)
<infinity> The final release announcement will include an encouragement for people to consider keeping dapper, due to the 5 years' support and months we spent stabilising it, yes.
<infinity> The RC announcement already said something like that for the desktop users, though not all that strongly-worded.
<mpathy> okay ;) its because I set up a new server end of the month so I thought about using edgy but okay, I'll use dapper ;)
<infinity> But we are generally encouraging anyone who needs long term support and solid stability to shy away from edgy.  It was meant to be a "fun" "break the world" release, not something to base an enterprise network on.
<mpathy> perhaps it should be considerd to release ubuntu-server online on LTR ;)
<mpathy> -online +only
<infinity> It's always online-only, we don't ship -server CDs in shipit.
<infinity> Or if we do, that new and I'm not aware of it.
<infinity> s/that/that's/
<mpathy> infinity: I meant only not online sorry
<mpathy> I meant server editions only at LTRs
<infinity> Oh, I see what you mean.
<infinity> No, we'll continue to release it with regular Ubuntu releases, but I will make sure the release announcement has some wording to encourage people to stick with dapper unless they really want/need edgy.
<infinity> (Which they might for hardware support, if nothing else)
<Znuff> Hello. How does one exactly install ubuntu-server? provided that it has the ubuntu 6.06 cd image?
<infinity> Well, one would assume you have the ubuntu-server ISO, not the plain ubuntu one?
<infinity> If not, then go back to step 1. :)
<Znuff> that's a flaw
<Znuff> I always thought it's actually the same platform, but without -desktop packages 
<Znuff> guess I was wrong
<infinity> It is the same, but the installation media is different.
<infinity> Mainly to install different kernels, and ship different package sets.
<infinity> You can, however, do a no-frills install from an ubuntu alternate CD, then swap kernels, and you're pretty much there.
<infinity> You can't even hope to do a server install from the desktop/live CD (the one we ship with shipit), because its installer isn't really bright enough to make that happen.
<Znuff> was actually trying to take "downloading another iso" out of the ecuation
<porkpie> hi guy's  ... just tried the latest release /ubuntu-6.10-rc-server-amd64.iso on a Dell Poweredge 1950  The install now see's the logical drive and installs but on reboot it hangs loading the kernel and I get Alert! /dev/sda1 doesn't exist Dropping into shell  
<Znuff> infinity, and I'm reading that there are issues with already-set-up lvm groups?!
<infinity> porkpie: Are we missing a driver in the initrd, maybe?
<porkpie> infinity:how can I check
<infinity> porkpie: After the install, but before the reboot, you can check to see which driver is being used. (at another virtual console in the installer)
<infinity> Then check to see if we're actually including it in the initramfs when it drops you to a shell. :)
<porkpie> infinity:I am in the initramfs shell now
<porkpie> it should include the megaraid_sas driver
<infinity> As a general rule, if the installer works, but the installed system claims not to find your root drive, we either have a subtle bug somewhere that'll be a pain to find, or we're missing a driver.  The latter is far more likely (and far easier to fix)
<infinity> porkpie: cat /proc/modules and see if it's loaded.
<infinity> porkpie: If not, try to modprobe it manually, and see if it exists.
<infinity> porkpie: If it exists but isn't being loaded, we have a problem.  If it doesn't exist at all, we have a different problem.  If it's loaded but not working, problem number 3.
<infinity> Find out which problem it is, and then we'll talk.
<Znuff> infinity, regarding the "known issue" with already set-up lvm groups in the desktop cd... does the bug still exist in the server cd?
<porkpie> infinity:sorry what the syntax for modeprobe ...I normally use FreeBSD  :(
<infinity> Znuff: No, the desktop CD's partitioner is defficient.  The server CD uses debian-installer, which is much more robust.
<infinity> porkpie: modprobe megaraid_sas
<Znuff> then I guess I'm ok
<porkpie> infinity:module megaraid_sas not found
<Znuff> damn this will be a pain in the ass, download at 55k/s =( of all these days the FO could break... 
<infinity> porkpie: A quick glance here looks like we're just missing the module.
<infinity> porkpie: Yeah.  So, simple fix.
<infinity> porkpie: You can boot the CD in recovery mode, mount your root partition, chroot to it, then "echo 'megaraid_sas' >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and "update-initramfs -u"
<infinity> porkpie: Then you should be able to boot fine.
<infinity> porkpie: If that works, tell me, and I'll add it to the SCSI module list (so no one else has to do that hack)
<porkpie> infinity:just doing it .....I have done that so many times
<porkpie> infinity:it also not seeing the network interfaces either
<porkpie> bnx2 drivers
<infinity> The installer isn't?
<porkpie> yeah the installer
<infinity> Curious.
<infinity> I don't know much about that driver, mind you.
<porkpie> infinity:do I use chroot /target
<porkpie> infinity:hmm! it will not let me add the module
<porkpie> infinity:ok JUST REBOOTING
<Znuff> infinity, ubuntu uses mysql4 or 5?
<infinity> Znuff: 5.
<Znuff> oh, then no change to the format of backup is needed
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ apt-cache show mysql-server | grep ^Depends
<infinity> Depends: mysql-server-5.0
<porkpie> infinity:It has booted now and I have got the interface up and have ran the apt-get update.  I am now trying to install ssh but it keeps looking for the cdrom ...also gedit is coming back with commad not found
<infinity> porkpie: Okay, we're well in the realm of "support questions" now. :)
<infinity> If it's looking for the CD-ROM, and you don't like that, remove the cdrom entry from /etc/apt/sources.list, and gedit better not be found, since it's a GUI app, and ubuntu-server doesn't install X.
<Znuff> so, I've backed up sql, /etc, named, and now files
<Znuff> anywhere I should look for something else?
<KurtKraut> How can I run an identd ?
<KurtKraut> I've installed nullidentd and properly set in /etc/inetd.conf but I have no clue how it should be runned.
<infinity> If it runs from inetd, you don't need to "run" it at all.
<infinity> inetd will spawn it when connection attempts come in.
* infinity decides this is the right time (5am) to go to bed.
<KurtKraut> infinity, when I run xchat and connect to freenode for instance it never gets my id.
<KurtKraut> the same for all IRC networks.
<KurtKraut> So I suppose it does not run when it should run
<mpathy> does debbootstrap and cdebootstrap work now as it worked on Debian - but for Ubuntu?
<mpathy> (sorry for my weird english *g*)
<KurtKraut> anyone has any clue how I can configure a identd to reply to IRC servers ?
<Ries> are there any lvm2 configuration tools?
<Znuff> "lvm" perhaps?
<Ries> Znuff: yeaa just found it ...stupid me
<Ries> I just did add this line to my fstab: /dev/vg1/lv1    /opt            xfs     defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1       
<Ries> I also see soem stuff about uuid.... I never seen that :)
<Znuff> Ries, read up on the LVM howto at tldp.org
<Ries> Znuff: it's working already... and xfs is install on top of lvm..
<Znuff> I'm taking care of LVM these days too
<Ries> what is the uuid about and do I need it?
<Znuff> no, you don't
<Ries> is the uuid ubuntu specific, or is it used anywehre else?
<ChaosFan> Ries: that's the "new and intuitive way" ;)
<ChaosFan> of adressing devices
<Ries> ChaosFan: is it a do or don't ?
<Ries> at teh current point?
<ChaosFan> it wants to become a do
<ChaosFan> i personally don't like it
<Znuff> it's interesting, anyway :P
<Znuff> uuids are too long =/
<ChaosFan> exactly ;)
<Znuff> mounting the partition/disk wherever on the bus is located sounds nice for me
<Ries> hahah... ok, I think I can leave it for now
<Ries> since I don't see myself moving drives...
<Znuff> I mean, I don't think there's another usefull thing for UUIDs, or am I wrong?
<ChaosFan> Znuff: when i saw the first uuid i decided for myself not to use it or investigate on its uses until i'm forced to ;)
<Ries> I think you can use a label aswell
<Znuff> I never set labels
<Ries> never seen it :s
<Znuff> installers usually set labels :)
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-21
<Znuff> how do you guys feel about installing VHCS on ubuntu-server?
<tmh__> I think that's a great idea!
<Znuff> =/
<tmh__> :)
<Znuff> tmh__, how about using a .deb from debian sarge? =/
<Znuff> (for vhcs)
<tmh__> that's there and there. sarge is a bit old, I think etch or sid would be more appropriate
<Znuff> there are no packages for etch or sid, so I'm guessing I'll install it from the script :-/
<Znuff> I don't feel comfy installing php4 
<Znuff> eeeek, it really wants php4
<Znuff> !@#$!#$
* Znuff edits the script to suit his needs
* dura waves
<dura> Any life?
<dura> I'm havng trouble getting dapper server on a K6-2
<dura> It installs alright, but when it reboots itself on boot after loading initrd
<Znuff> does what?
<dura> it reboots
<Znuff> any messages before it reboots?
<dura> i've install ipcop on it without trouble and it booted fine it's not hardware
<dura> nope... just "loading ititrd...."
<dura> rescue mode does the same
<Znuff> Strange
<dura> indeed
<Znuff> Any kind of special hardware you've got there?
<dura> the same thing happens on a Pentium Pro-based machine as well
<Znuff> did you try a memory check?
<dura> nope no special anything. Yes I've run memtest86
<dura> memory is fine as well. If it wasn't ipcop wouldn't have worked anyway.
<Znuff> had a lappie that worked some times and sometimes not, so ipcop running wouldn't have been something special ;)
<dura> lol
<tmh__> there's a problem with some device you have. does it have SCSI or RAID hardware?
<dura> I think it's related to the 2.6-based installers. IPcop and also Slackware (which is on the PPro and hosts http://projects.lfs1.net) both seem to boot/load/install fine.
<dura> No SCSI or RAID. Just an IDE disk and cdrom
<dura> It's from a library... it's nothing special lol
<tmh__> well, there's something funny. try looking at your BIOS settings for the hard drives
<dura> I did
<dura> If I had any other things to try I wouldn't have come here asking ;)
<dura> The PPro had the same trouble. 2.6 based installers wouldn't work... 2.4-based do. So, I install Slackware witha  2.4 kernel, and then upgraded to 2.6
<Znuff> eww, slackware :P
<dura> lol
* dura runs Gentoo-AMD64, Slackware, Ubuntu, and IPCop.
<dura> IPCop is getting replaced with OpenBSD though.
<Znuff> ...
<dura> lol
<dura> well crap. i wana use one of these K6's for OpenLDAP
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-22
<Ries> Hey Guys
<Ries> when I install vnc-server
<Ries> and when I run vncserver it dies.... wellm at least X is not started
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-15
<billytwowilly> and software raid gurus here? I have a raid 5 array that has 4 300 GB hard drives in it and I want to replace them with 4 500 GB drives. I think I can do this with the grow command by pulling out one hard drive at a time and rebuilding the array on 300 GB partitions on the 500 GB drives, then growing the reiserfs partition, but I'm not sure how exactly to do this..
<kgoetz> anyone here intalled bugzilla via apt under gutsy it didnt create th database entries for me. i'm wondering if this is common or not
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<vjl323> kgoetz: i know you're afk, but I think I may have figured it out; my usb thumb drive was sda1 during the install, and that kinda messed things up a bit; this 1U server has no floppy drive, but the mobo has the pins for one, so I installed a floppy drive and followed the docs exactly [have not got past the first part of installation yet, but it is looking good] . Anyway, that may have solved the issue. will let you know
<vjl323> kgoetz: fyi, it works. i had to use a real floppy hooked up to the floppy port, not USB, and then the 3ware driver loading/etc worked as the docs explained.
<kraut> moin
<heno> Could some server experts have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Phased/Two and verify the server-specific items there?
<soren> heno: If they're closed, should I remove them from the lsit?
<soren> heno: It might cheer you up to know that everything that smells like servers on that list is "Fix released" by the way. :)
<heno> soren: no, please just add your name after it if you *actually verified* that the fix is deployed
<heno> a bit of old skool QA sneaking in here :)
<soren> heno: :)
<heno> because discovering in 4 days that the fix didn't actually work would be bad
<soren> So a name next to a bug means it's fixed and verified by the named person?
<heno> (or broke something nearby)
<heno> ideally that it's verified by a different person :)
<heno> but the fixer on a fresh install will do
<heno> I should add these clarifications to the page
<soren> mathiaz: heno asked us to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Phased/Two
<soren> mathiaz: There's a few apparmour things in there. Could you take a peek and actually verify that they're properly fixed and when you've done so, put your name on the wiki next to it?
<mathiaz> soren: sure.
<soren> mathiaz: Rock!
<ivoks> that buglist looks ok
<ivoks> both printer bugs are fixed
<soren> ivoks: As in: you've tested them an verified, it's good?
<heno> ivoks: can you look at the last comment on bug 152061 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152061 in cupsys "cups denied access to /etc/shadow" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152061
<heno> is the bug only partly fixed?
<ivoks> yeah.. it's not even cupsys bug
<ivoks> it's GUI bug
<ivoks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/152107
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152107 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin doesn't add admin users to lpadmin" [Undecided,New] 
<ivoks> that's one is valid
<billytwowilly> hi, is raid 5 reshaping still disabled in the kernel in gutsy?
<mralphabet> /win 7
<Yahooadam> Aghhh, still having a nightmare with this server
<Yahooadam> Installed ubuntu server, seemed to be working ok, did fsck (in recovery mode with it unmounted) it found a folder error
<Yahooadam> fixed that, but now on bootup i get atleast 20 Segmentation fault errors
<Yahooadam> before i did fsck i was gettting segfaults with apache2 and mysql aswell
<Yahooadam> anyone got any ideas ?
<ivoks> what does smart says about disk(s)?
<mathiaz> Yahooadam: did you check your memory banks ?
<Yahooadam> yeah, memtest came out clean
<Yahooadam> ivoks, ive tried 3 disks, and smart says their all fine
<ivoks> sata/ide?
<ivoks> scsi?
<Yahooadam> SATA
<Yahooadam> tried it onboard and on my SATA add in card
<Yahooadam> both end in the same problems
<ivoks> after doing fsck?
<ivoks> oh, i misread your messages
<Yahooadam> The odd program or 2 seems to segfault before fsck, fsck just seems to make it much worse
<Yahooadam> im installing 7.04 X64 now
<Yahooadam> if that doesnt work ill try the 7.1 build
<soren> Filesystem?
<ivoks> different disks, different sata controller, same result...
<ivoks> if it's not XFS, then it's memory
<ivoks> :)
<Yahooadam> oki
<ivoks> what filesystem do you use?
<soren> What's peoplpe's problem with xfs? I quite like it, actually.
<Yahooadam> ill check memtest out again, maybe try running some mprime or somthing
<Yahooadam> ext3
<ivoks> soren: me too, but i saw problems on one guy's computer with XFS; still trying to discover root of the problem
<soren> ivoks: When?
<ivoks> few days ago... but i would put my money on sata controller - which is nvidia :)
<soren> ivoks: It was broken in which ever microversion for 2.6.22 was recent in June :)
<soren> ivoks: It managed to replace some of my files with \0's. That sucked.
<ivoks> that's fixed now?
<soren> Yeah.
<ivoks> could be... hm... i'll check
<ivoks> this is pre or post RC?
<soren> June.
<soren> Long time ago.
<ivoks> :)
<soren> Fixed in late June or early July.
<Yahooadam> segmentation fault times ..... lots
<Yahooadam> joyus
<ivoks> Yahooadam: does dmesg gives any interesting data?
* ivoks jumps!
<ivoks> snow for weekend; great!
<soren> ivoks: There was also a problem when moving uncleanly mounted XFS filesystems between 64 and 32 bit kernels back in 2.6.16. Apart from that, I'm a *very* happy xfs user.
<ivoks> soren: me too; i use it on most critical systems i have
<Yahooadam> ckbcomp[4223] : segfault at 00000000000 rip 00002ba5aa865640 rsp 00007fff00eb0578 error 4
<Yahooadam> im not convinced its memory ..
<Yahooadam> memtest says its ok, and im currently running 2 copys of mprime
<soren> debsums looks ok?
<Yahooadam> whats that ?
<soren> It checks md5sums of all the installed files.
<Yahooadam> havent tried that ...
<Yahooadam> i did run the CD verification thing
<Yahooadam> that comes out clean
<soren> Er...
<soren>  These are new installations?
<Yahooadam> yes
<Yahooadam> the computer has been working ok before
<soren> please try it anyway.
<Yahooadam> then when i looked at it on saturday, i got all these segfaults and stuff
<Yahooadam> ill run it a bit later soren, gonna leave mprime going for a while just to make sure its ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-16
<Centaur5> What would I look for to find out why windows updates no longer go through to work stations after configuring a transparent proxy with Squid?
<kgoetz> Centaur5: squid logs
<kgoetz> Centaur5: did you install squid alone or squid+something? (eg dans)
<Centaur5> squidguard
<kgoetz> not familar with it
<kgoetz> are the dozes set to use the proxy?
<Centaur5> logs don't show anything about blocking
<Centaur5> Well since it's transparent I haven't actually manually configured them.
<kgoetz> do teh logs show requests for the files?
<kgoetz> so how does squid listen, on port 80 or using iptables to rediret to squid?
<Centaur5> iptables redirects from port 3129 to 80
<Centaur5> That way the machines can't get around it by disabling the proxy settings in the browser and they don't have to be configured.
<kgoetz> does ay http work?
<kgoetz> and dont you mean port 3128?
<Centaur5> port 3128 gave me errors when I tried to use it so I used 3129  :)
<Centaur5> yeah, all http traffic works
<Centaur5> The only things I ran across that don't work is windows updates, watching youtube videos, and logging into hotmail.
<kgoetz> gave errors?
<Centaur5> Yeah, a couple weeks ago it said 3128 was already being used by something so I just changed it to 3129 and didn't worry further about it.  With port 3129 basically all browsing works.
<kgoetz> hm... i've only ever known squid to listen on 3128
* kgoetz is thinking about this a minute
<Centaur5> okay, go ahead cause I've googled for many hours and haven't found anything helpful.
<Centaur5> I can go to youtube and hotmail but I can't actually login it freezes at login.live.blahblah and youtube just sits there pretending to load the video but no denied requests in access.log
<Centaur5> I read that Squid isn't supposed to be capable of doing transparent SSL sites but banking and other web mail certificates work so I don't think that should be the problem.
<kgoetz> SSL runs on a different port, so unless you redirect hte ssl port to squid its moot
<kgoetz> are you doing any dns weirdness that could be interfering?
<Centaur5> nope
<kgoetz> do you hve any filtering running, or just squid caching?
<Centaur5> squidguard is filtering porn and spyware
* kgoetz is not a fan of squid atm, i get more TCP_MISS then anything else
<kgoetz> does it filter filetypes?
<Centaur5> What do you use?
<kgoetz> eg cab?
<kgoetz> squid+dansguardian
<kgoetz> +http-replicator
<Centaur5> Nope, I haven't setup any other filters other than porn and spyware lists downloaded from some site.
<kgoetz> chec if it has default blocking on anything
<Centaur5> Well my intention is to setup clamav to scan the squid cache. Can this be done with dansguardian?
* kgoetz cant remember the full windows update ritual
<kgoetz> yes
<kgoetz> # OPTION: virusengine
<kgoetz> # Set the embedded virus scan engine to be used (clamdscan, clamav or kav).
<kgoetz> virusengine = 'clamav'
<Centaur5> It's that easy?
<kgoetz> install clamav-daemon and set the option, iirc thats all ther eis to it.
<kgoetz> then again, i've never checked its stscanning ;) the network is effectively all ubuntu
<Centaur5> geez, no wonder I never found a howto with dansguardian....that's not needed  :)
<kgoetz> lol
<Centaur5> Well all my machines are Ubuntu, computers that come in for repair are typically windows.  :)
<kgoetz> i ws goin to write one, but for some reason didnt (i think i saw something in teh works)
<kgoetz> :0
<kgoetz> * :)
<Centaur5> That's why it needs to be transparent cause so many computers come in and out.
<kgoetz> yeap.
<kgoetz> mine is setup transparent
<kgoetz> so i know the feeling :)
<Centaur5> Does dansguardian give you a problem with windows updates?
<kgoetz> yes, because it blocks cab, but you say 'whitelist everything microsft.com' or 'whitelist everything update.microsfot.com' and it lets it all through
<Centaur5> Oh, one side note.  I can login to hotmail and watch youtube videos if I do manually set the proxy in firefox to use port 3129.
<Centaur5> I'll try the whitelist real quick.
<kgoetz> your transparent redirect isnt working
<kgoetz> properly
<kgoetz> i think :\
<Centaur5> oh, well that's odd.
<Centaur5> So it works on most everything just not a few sites?
<kgoetz> hm.
<Centaur5> well perhaps I'll just scrap what I've done and try out dans guardian
<kgoetz> does yoru redirect look something like this ?
<kgoetz> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port
<Centaur5> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -d ! 10.0.5.1 -j DNAT --to 10.0.5.1:3129
<kgoetz> -d ?
<Centaur5> apache web server on the proxy machine
<kgoetz> not sure if dnat would be a problem or not, dont kow enough about iptables
<Centaur5> Well the -d is the resolution I found on google to give access to the local machine by saying if it's the web servers ip address then it doesn't redirect the traffic.
<Centaur5> Well thanks kgoetz for the help.  I think I'll just try Dans guardian and scrap what I've worked on for days.  :)
<Burgundavia> Centaur5: you could try willow-ng
<Burgundavia> it is in the archvies
<Centaur5> What is that?
<Burgundavia> another filtering software
<Centaur5> okay, I'll look into that as well
<Centaur5> I'll probably be back in here tomorrow but heading out for dinner now.
<kgoetz> enjoy
<Centaur5> thanks, have a good one
<zylstra555> Hello. I need to get FTP on my server. How do I do this?
<zylstra555> woah.... disconnected there for a second
<kgoetz> install proftp, or some other ftpd?
<zylstra555> is proftp a good one?
<mralphabet> zylstra555: you need to pick an ftp server package, proftp is one of the common ones
<zylstra555> mralphabet: thanks, Ill try ProFTP
<mralphabet> zylstra555: sudo apt-get install proftp should get you rolling
<mralphabet> zylstra555: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<zylstra555> "E: Couldn't find package proftp"
<mralphabet> my bad
<zylstra555> thank you very much
<zylstra555> (I have been clueless on how to get this to work)
<zylstra555> Run ProFTPd as Inetd or Standalone?
<mralphabet> inetd should be fine
<zylstra555> "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."
<zylstra555> Now what do I do with such an error?
<mralphabet> heh
<kgoetz> configure it?
<kgoetz> google it? :P
<mathiaz> zylstra555: have a look at the server guide on help.ubuntu.com
<mralphabet> look in the messages file
<mathiaz> zylstra555: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html for feisty.
<zylstra555> hmm... Ill follow that guide and see if  sudo apt-get install vsftpd  works better than proftpd
<zylstra555> I get the same error when trying to remove proftpd
<zylstra555> problem solved
<zylstra555> Thanks, everyone
<zylstra555> woah... "this FTP server is anonymous only"
<zylstra555> How do I set up FTP so that it can be accessed via my servers username and password?
* kgoetz points to /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/
<zylstra555> Is it possible to open another terminal through SSH?
* zylstra555 balancing things enevenly
<zylstra555> *unevenly
<kgoetz> you need to run screen
<zylstra555> run screen?
<kgoetz> zylstra555: you need to ssh into the box, run 'screen', then you can create new terminals
<zylstra555> (can you tell I am new at this?)
<kgoetz> yes, your asking questions badly :)
<zylstra555> Okay, so, I have no idea what I am doing
<zylstra555> How do I access my public HTML folder through FTP?
<kgoetz> can you explain the setup you have?
<zylstra555> kgoetz: Probably not, but I will try. Its a Ubuntu LAMP server, with FTP (SSL somewhere along the line) currently connected to the web (HTTP server). As for FTP, what I have is whatever was set as the default
<zylstra555> kgoetz: (with local FTP access enabled)
<kgoetz> and you want to put files in your ~/public_html directory
<kgoetz> ?
<zylstra555> Yes, using FTP
<zylstra555> kgoetz: but I am not sure how to go about doing this
<kgoetz> zylstra555: look in the directory i pointed you to before /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/
<kgoetz> zylstra555: it should have instructions on setting up authentication against the system password file
<kgoetz> zylstra555: but i'd expect the server guide to tell you as well
<zylstra555> kgoetz: There is a list of files in that directory. when I try to open those files in Nano, nothing happens
<zylstra555> ah, wait
<zylstra555> nevermind
<zylstra555> I get it
<zylstra555> they are directories, not files
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> afk, lunch :)
<MLFnet> I was wondering if anyone could point me to some documentation on getting an MTA setup properly.
<MLFnet> I've tried setting up sendmail, postfix, and exim. I seem to have a problem getting the emails off of my box and onto the Internet.
<MLFnet> i.e. Local delivery is the only thing I can get to work.
<sommer> MLFnet: this is the official doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/postfix.html
<MLFnet> I've been there. Even took a look at the "
<sommer> you might also want read through the DNS section: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/
<MLFnet> Perfect setup" one as well (similar but does a few more things manually).
<sommer> MLFnet: are you getting a specific error in /var/log/mail.log ?
<MLFnet> The Postfix logs say that it's looked up the mail server on the other end and reports the IP addres.
<MLFnet> Then it just sits there saying it's connected. Eventaully the mail gets deferred.
<sommer> just a thought, but is port 25 open on your firewall?
<MLFnet> Good question.
<MLFnet> This is my first time at Ubuntu.
<MLFnet> I've use SME forever.
<sommer> SME?
<MLFnet> Let me look into the mail log.
<MLFnet> www.contribs.org
<MLFnet> It's a small business box that works quite well.
<MLFnet> I just wanted to try new things.
<sommer> looks like port 25 is open... at least I was able to "telnet www.contribs.org 25"
<kgoetz> sommer: contribs.org hosts SME server
<MLFnet> Oct 14 22:55:30 mlfnet sm-mta[10795] : l9F08wb0014139: to=<thedailyspank@gmail.com>, ctladdr=<www-data@www.mlfnet.com> (33/33), delay=05:46:32, xdelay=00:44:07, mailer=esmtp, pri=680500, relay=gsmtp163.google.com. [64.233.163.27] , dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with gsmtp163.google.com.
<sommer> ah... okay
<MLFnet> Used to be called E-Smith.
<kgoetz> fedora based thing
<kgoetz> never really jelled with me :)
<MLFnet> redhat before that
<kgoetz> fedora+redhat=same
<sommer> I take it mlfnet.com is your domain?
<MLFnet> yes
<sommer> yep... I'd double check your firewall I couldn't telnet to mlfnet.com 25
<MLFnet> Well it's not open to the outside world.
<MLFnet> I don't send mail externally
<sommer> so you don't want to receive mail from outside?  I must have misunderstood your question.
<MLFnet> No
<MLFnet> I send mail from that box to my gmail account
<MLFnet> as well as send out invoices to customers using SureInvoice (a php based invoice system).
<kgoetz> hi all, anyone seen this behaviour in bugzilla? http://pastebin.ca/738259
<sommer> ah... have you setup your DNS correctly?  Google may only allow mail from proper MX records.
* kgoetz is finding Ubuntu/Debians bugzilla package the most broken thing hes found ina long time
<MLFnet> That's what I thought too at first. I couldn't send to other domains either. My MX records are funky since I use the Google Apps to handle my email.
<MLFnet> I just want it to send out email. That's all. If I could just make it bounce off of mail.comcast.net that would be fine with me but I can't get it to do that either.
<MLFnet> brb
<sommer> kgoetz: it looks like your missing some templates... you probably firgured that though
<kgoetz> sommer: the line i put aside - take out th extra /var/lib/bugzilla/data/template/ from teh start and ls '/var/lib/bugzilla/template/en/default/index.html.tmpl' and you can see the file
<sommer> kgoetz: does your webserver have permission to read the file?
<kgoetz> yes
<sommer> is the directory in @INC?
<kgoetz> dont know, i'm just trying to track whats calling the INC
<MLFnet> ok, well I think I'll give it one more try, on a 100% fresh installation as per the instructions you gave me above.
<MLFnet> If it fails, I think I'll just have to go back to SME.
<sommer> MLFnet: you might also take a look at this link: http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<sommer> you may just need to configure the relayhost = some_smtp_server
<sommer> you could try setting the relayhost to comcast's smtp server and see if that works...
<kgoetz> is there any point filing a bug in ubuntu if the bug is known to exist in debian?
<kgoetz> and is there any point filing a bug against gutsy at this stage of its cycle?
<lamont> kgoetz: as documentation of the defect, certainly
<lamont> if there's already a bug filed in debian, it's easiest to just mark it as affecting ubuntu in launchpad
<lamont> if there's not a bug filed in debian, it's best to file the bug there, and then see previous step.
<kgoetz> lamont: so file a bug -> mark it as known upstream?
* lamont goes digging
<lamont> hrm.. looks like one reports it, and then marks it as also affecting debian... really a question to ask in #launchpad (given a debian bug number, how do i make that show up in launchpad as an ubuntu bug, too?)
<kgoetz> thanks, i'll chuck it on tonights todo list
<lamont> I know there's a trivial way to do it (for some launchpad-ish value of "trivial")
<kgoetz> lol
<lamont> greasemonkey is love
<kraut> moin
<_ruben> g'day
<waver_> Hello
<Tanman> hello is anyone free?
<ScottK> For what?
<kraut> for sex?!
* Kamping_Kaiser resists taking this conversation to the next level :P
<Tanman> no
<Tanman> just a questiuon about apache but i have to get it going
<Tanman> the process going ..its not behaving
<Tanman> when i start apache i should use /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Tanman> right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, unless its already running
<Kamping_Kaiser> in whichcaes you want restart or reload
<Tanman> that doesn't seem to work
<Tanman> it only loads one process instead of 4-5
<_ruben> checked the error_log?
<Tanman> hmm
<Tanman> just this:
<Tanman> [Wed Oct 17 01:42:46 2007]  [notice]  Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
<Tanman> which is relating to what i have a question for
<Tanman> ah it s back..lets see
<Tanman> my question is in regards to password protecting the web directories
<_ruben> and depending on the MPM i guess it'd be normal to have only 1 process .. when using prefork you would end up with more processes (unless you specify 1 in the config)
<Tanman> it just took time :)
<_ruben> ah ok .. makes sense to generate the secret prior to forking childs
<Tanman> my question is in regard to password protecting the directories. i have the realm created, it comes up with the dialog box with the username and password
<Tanman> but everytime i put my username and password in
<Tanman> that i specified in the passwd file
<Tanman> it doesn't accept it
<_ruben> hmm .. never played with digest auth myself, though it might not even be related to that
<Tanman> wwhat could it be relsated to?
<_ruben> misconfiguration in the broadest sense of the word
<Tanman> in my htaccess
<Tanman> i have the authtype digest
<Tanman> authname
<Tanman> AuthUserfile
<Tanman> require user xxxx (user being blanked out)
<_ruben> apache has read access to the passwd file ? (i assume it'd show appropriate errors if it doesnt')
<Tanman> yeah it has read. 744 for root
<_ruben> hmm
<Tanman> is the realm case sensitive?
<_ruben> dont think so, but like i said, never used it myself
<ivoks> the Digest thing happens quite often
<ivoks> it depends on amount of RAM on computer
<_ruben> you could try if it works with basic auth
<ivoks> and it's normal thing
<ivoks> just wait 3-4 minutes and it will start normaly
<Tanman> heh
<ivoks> just, one more thing
<Tanman> it wasw case sensitive
<ivoks> IE6 doesn't work very well with digest auth
<ivoks> in some cases, you will get 400 on IE6, while IE7 and FF2 would work ok
<Tanman> ff for me all theway
<Tanman> oh well that workds
<Tanman> going t;p note that
<Tanman> thanks!
<_ruben> IE behaves odd when it comes to auth .. when i enable user/pass login to my broadband router, i cant use IE to login, keeps throwing auth popups at me, firefox works just fine :p
<Tanman> i am using munin
<Tanman> to monitor my box
<_ruben> broadband router = dsl modem/router in this case :)
<sommer> dendrobates: quick question about ISO testing, for the server install would it be okay to select all the tasksel options then run the tests?
<sommer> dendrobates: or is it better to do a fresh install for each task?
<dendrobates> sommer: I have been doing each test seperately
<RAdams> morning. Can anyone point me to a reliable step by step on joining an Ubuntu server to a domain? It's NOT going to be a DC, just a fileserver
<RAdams> Sorry, Windows 2003 domain
<dendrobates> sommer: Technically though, I'm not sure there is a diference.
<sommer> dendrobates: okay I've been doing them seperately as well.
<sommer> I'll stick with what works... thanks
<soren> Does anyone recognize this issue: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/153221 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153221 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "MySQL server fails to upgrade in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<sommer> soren: I'm about to upgrade on feisty
<soren> sommer: Alright. Keep an eye out for this, will you? Thanks!
<sommer> sure, np
<ScottK> lamont: Do you have an opinion on how packages for Postfix specific 'helper' packages (policy server in my case) should be named (e.g. should I include postfix in the binary package name)?
<lamont> there's a history of prefixing with "postfix-"
<lamont> e.g. postfix-policyd, postfix-gld, postfix-smtpguard
<ScottK> OK.  I'll go with that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> lamont: Would you be up for uploading a source backport for me (clamav in Fiesty).
<lamont> yeah - in a couple hours or so - I need to get ready, get to the office, and get one thing started before I do much else
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe soren can be bothered in the meantime.
<soren> Wazzup?
<soren> I was on the phone...
<ScottK> soren: I'm still looking for an upload for the clamav source backport.
<soren> ScottK: Oh, right.
<ScottK> Bug #151308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151308 in feisty-backports "please backport Clamav from Gutsy to Feisty " [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151308
<soren> ScottK: I really need to see if I can track down that mysql bug first. If it's a common problem, it's pretty grave.
<ScottK> OK.
<lamont> ScottK: ok.  I'll ping you when I get to the office and see where we stand
<ScottK> lamont: Thanks.
<RAdams> what's the bare minimum for a GNOME desktop on ubuntu server?
<soren> Same as on any other system..
<sommer> soren: my MySQL upgrade on feisty went fine.
<sommer> soren: I'm also upgrading a Gutsy system, but it could take a while.
<soren> sommer: np
<RAdams> soren: If I knew what that bare minimum was on any system, then I wouldn't be asking the question
<soren> sommer: The fiesty upgrade was feisty->feisty?
<sommer> soren: correct just like the second comment: 5.0.38-0ubuntu1  5.0.38-0ubuntu1.1
<soren> RAdams: Nevertheless, you felt the need to specify that it was on ubuntu server. That sort of suggests that you're loooking for how it would be different from a regular system.
<soren> RAdams: I think a couple of GB of space and 384 MB of RAM is what is usually suggested as a minimum.
<soren> RAdams: More is preferred, less is possible, but probably rather annoying.
<RAdams> soren: ok, thanks. What packages constitute that minimum set?
<soren> RAdams: That's for you to decide. It depends what you want to do.
<soren> RAdams: Try asking in a different channel. This is not server stuff.
<RAdams> soren: fair enough. I'm more concerned about joining this windows 2003 domain than I am about X, anyway ;)
<soren> RAdams: You can come back with that sort of questions when they arise, then :)
<RAdams> are there any good guides for joining a windows 2003 domain?
<soren> Probably :)
<RAdams> >.<
<soren> I don't know if it's any good, but it's there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoinWindowsDomain
<soren> Uargh, no don't use that.
<soren> Iz evil.
<soren> Someone ought to go through the wiki and do a sanity check.
<RAdams> soren: I haven't RTFA, but what is wrong with it?
<soren> It tells the reader to install strange packages from odd places.
<sommer> soren: heh... we sort of started doing that as part of the ServerTeam documentors section.
<soren> sommer: I meant the *entire* wiki. It's probably full of that sort of thing :)
<sommer> ah... I would agree with that
<soren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto looks sensible (at a glance)
<RAdams> soren: thanks, I'll read through it
* RAdams hopes he doesn't bork the fileserver POC
<sommer> soren: I was also able to update MySQL on Gutsy: mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 (using .../mysql-server-5.0_5.0.45-1ubuntu3_i386.deb)
<RAdams> soren: on the first step of that guide you linked to, it indicates I ought to be able to ping my AD DC by hostname. I cannot. Ping by IP works, but not by hostname. I have all the packages recommended. What do you suggest?
<soren> Fix your dns?
<RAdams> soren: how do I set what DNS server to use? :(
<soren> /etc/resolv.conf
<Jester45> anyone know how to fix a dependacy conflict with libc6 being allready installed but libc6-i686 needs a diffrent version i just dist-upgraded a headless server to gutsy
<soren> Jester45: Does "apt-get -f install" do the right thing by any chance?
<Jester45> should i do apt-get -f install libc6 or without a package
<soren> without
<Jester45> i tried it with a pakage name and it didnt work
<Jester45> ok
<RAdams> soren: the right IPs are in my resolv.conf, but I still can't ping by hostname
<Jester45> humm... do you know how to leave irssi without closing it :0
<soren> Jester45: Try in another terminal?
<Jester45> RAdams: can you ping those ips?
<RAdams> jester45: yes
<soren> RAdams: It's hard to say. Can you ping your name servers?
<RAdams> soren: those are my nameservers. I can ping them, but not by hostname
<Jester45> it said 1 package not fully installed or removed so i guess the lic upgraded failed
<soren> RAdams: Try nslookup ip.of.your.ns
<soren> and see if you can lookup a hostname
<soren> Jester45: Sure, but we already knew that? Does it offer to fix it?
<RAdams> soren: excellent. turns out the name of the server is hostname.domainname
<RAdams> I didn't realize this
<Jester45> yes, i didnt know that. i think the upgrade didnt finish. aband i restarted the server thinking it did
<soren> Jester45: Oh, ok. I thought that was part of your original question :)
<Jester45> o i know what i did i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y & so i could close the ssh session and it would finish
<Jester45> not thinking of the preconfiguring stuff that i had to tell it whatto do
<soren> I'm not sure that would work.
<Jester45> at least it downloaded it all now it just has to install the packages
<soren> I'm not sure how apt-get will feel about the terminal disappearing.
<Jester45> it stalled im guessing when it asked me what apache to configure
<Jester45> that was the first think i had to tell it what to do this time
<soren> You passed -y?
<soren> ...so it should have just said yes to whichever questions your were asked. Almost, anyway.
<Jester45> yes do get past the part when it ask if you want to continue when it shows the packages that will be upgraded
<Jester45> well i dont think it will auto answer to the ncurses questions
<Jester45> because its not y/n its multi choice
<soren> Well, I believe it will e.g. overwrite config files with new versions.
<mathiaz> Jester45: I don't think that running apt-get and then closing the terminal is a good idea, even with -y.
<mathiaz> Jester45: debconf may expect a valid terminal.
<mathiaz> Jester45: you should run the upgrade command in a screen session.
<Jester45> i think it just stalled after the download because after a rebooted it was the same kernel then when i ran the upgrade again now that i can leave the terminal open it didnt need to dnwload anything but is installing
<Jester45> whats your suggestion for a mail server + webui for it
<Jester45> im thinking squirrelmail but im not sure how it works
<_ruben> webui for reading mail or for administering mail accounts
<Jester45> i want a server so that i can use a desktop client as they tend tobe better then a webui but if im away from my house i would like a webui so i can access it
<Jester45> there will be only 1 or 2 accounts so administering can be cli/config only
<_ruben> squirrelmail is decent choice then, been quite a while since i set it up, but from what i recall its pretty straightforward
<Jester45> i dont think squirrel main is what im looking for i tihnk its only only web ui
<Jester45> or im i wrong
<leitao> hello. How could I enable/disable dad (Duplicate Address Detection) in my dhcp server?
<sommer> leitao: IPv4 or IPv6?
<leitao> sommer: IPV4
<sommer> is it possible with IPv4?
<sommer> I just did some quick searching and the only stuff I can find is for IPv6.
<leitao> sommer: yes. That is what I've found as well.
<leitao> sommer: do you know if it is impossible in IPv4?
<sommer> sorry, this is actually the first time I've heard of it.
<sommer> you could always configure IPv6 I guess... heh
<leitao> sommer: hahahh
<lamont> ScottK: so I'm at the office if you still need that
<ScottK> lamont: Yes I do: Bug #151308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151308 in feisty-backports "please backport Clamav from Gutsy to Feisty " [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151308
<lamont> ScottK: and doing this backport is a good thing? and you have a diff for me to apply? (or a packaged source-blob)?
<ScottK> lamont: Yes.  Debdiff is in the bug (I've checked it).
<lamont> doh
<lamont> ok
<lamont> I need to get something started and then I can do that
<ScottK> You should be able to get the Gutsy package and apply the debdiff and be off the the races.
<ScottK> Great.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<RAdams> "/etc/init.d/ntpdate restart" returns a no such file error on a fresh install of Ubuntu Server. What should the content of that file be, and why isn't it there when ntpdate is installed?
<ScottK> soren: Since jdong clarified the source backports policy, would you be up for one?
<sommer> RAdams: I think the package you're looking for is: openntpd
<sommer> if you're looking for a ntp server that is?
<RAdams> sommer: I'm actually configuring this machine to look to the local Windows AD DC for time configuration. I've set everything correctly, but the howto I'm reading tells me to restart ntpdate, which does not exist in my init.d
<sommer> RAdams: ah, the guide must be a little dated.  Try: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<sommer> or rather ntpdate your_DC
<RAdams> sommer: that seemed to do the trick
<RAdams> thanks
<sommer> np
<leitao> how could I discover what process is listening an specific UDP/TCP port?
<leitao> I found it. fuser. ;-)
<soren> ScottK: Sure.
<ScottK> soren: How about Bug #153287.  It's got two packages in it and debdiffs for both.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153287 in dapper-backports "Please source backport pyspf 2.0.4-1/pypolicyd-spf 0.4.1-1 from Gutsy to Dapper" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153287
<shane_> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with lighttpd (but I get it with Apache as well), and I've no idea what's going on. I'm running Gutsy.
<soren> shane_: What's the problem?
<shane_> Basically, I have /var/www/public_html set as the document root, and whenever I try to access http://209.59.142.60/ (that's the server), it redirects to /index.html/, regardless of whether or not there is an index.html (or an index.php for that matter)
<shane_> *.90
<shane_> That should be.
<shane_> http://209.59.142.90/
<RAdams> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto tells me krb5-config will present a prompt. It gives me no such prompt, instead returning the usage help. I'm not sure how to proceed.
<soren> shane_: It doesn't when I access it?
<soren> ScottK: I'm looking at it. This is a first for me, so I want to check things properly first.
<shane_> soren: Oh... maybe it's a client-side problem then. I'll just double-check.
<soren> shane_: You should be using wget or curl or something to test. Firefox tends to cache overaggressively.
<ScottK> soren: Thanks.  No rush.  I've built, installed, and tested both of those, so let me know if I can answer questions.
<shane_> soren: Thanks for that, you're correct. Heh, I feel really stupid now, but thanks a lot for the help.
<soren> shane_: Don't. It's a very common mistake :)
<RAdams> sommer: any ideas on my question above?
<ScottK> soren: I'll be back in a few, I need to reset my router.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<sommer> RAdams: I believe it's just an example... should okay to get rid of it, but you should make a backup of the config just in case.
<RAdams> sommer: kerebos realm = my_domain?
<sommer> RAdams: I'm not entirely sure I haven't tried to configure Linux and AD for ages... you could always try it and see how it goes :)
<soren> ScottK: pypolicyd-spf is 0.5-1 in Debian. Do you want to wait until we've synced that?
* RAdams is scared D:
<soren> ScottK2: You're sure the python-support stuff is kosher on Dapper?
<ScottK> soren: We had python-support in Dapper.  It doesn't act the way it does now, but it works.
<ScottK> soren: The downside is it installs stuff in site-packages, so it's not IAW current Python policy, but it's no harm.
<ScottK> It's either that or don't even try to support current policy and go back to a binary per python version.
<soren> ScottK: Well, that's surely what I would do if it were an SRU, but since it's -backports it's really more your call than mine.
<soren> ScottK: And it looks sensible.
<ScottK> Well we were supposed to support the new Python policy in Dapper, but support was incomplete.
<soren> ScottK: Ok, I think I'm happy. Did you see my question w.r.t. pypolicyd-spf?
<ScottK> No, I did not.
<soren> 21:01:26 < soren> ScottK: pypolicyd-spf is 0.5-1 in Debian. Do you want to wait until we've synced that?
<ScottK> soren: No.  It's got significant additional complexity.  I'm not comfortable with backporting it yet.  In fact I'm about to release 0.5.1 because of a major oops in 0.5.
<soren> ScottK: Oh, you're upstream?
<ScottK> For that one, yes.
<soren> I didn't realise that.
<ScottK> Upstream and Debian maintainer.
<soren> You're DD?
<ScottK> No.  Member of Debian Python Applications Team.
<soren> Damn. We could have exchanged sponsorship services :)
<ScottK> DPAT has DDs who are very good about sponsoring.
<soren> ScottK: I know it doesn't really matter, but what do you think would be the most appropriate amount of changelog to include in the .changes file?
<ScottK> In theory all of it since it's a new package I'd guess.  Not sure if you really want to do that or not.
<soren> I'm thinking since 1.6-2ubuntu1 (or actually 1.6-3)
<ScottK> Ah for pyspf.  Yes.
<soren> 1.6-3 since the ubuntu specific changelog got nuked in a sync at some point.
<ScottK> Yes.  I got that one updated in Ubuntu while I worked on Debian for a while.
<soren> I just upload this to the usual place, right?
<ScottK> Yep (dapper-backports is the pocket, but debian/changelog takes care of that for you).
<soren> Sure, sure.
<soren> ScottK: Alright, here goes :)
<soren> ScottK: There.
<ScottK> soren: Thanks.  That's been on my TODO for a long time.  Appreciate the help.
* ScottK wonders how lamont is doing with clamav?
<soren> ScottK: Thanks for guiding me through it!
<lamont> ScottK: hip deep in assigned task atm.
<lamont> ScottK: it'll happen sometime today
<ScottK> lamont: OK.  No problem.
<ScottK> Understand being busy.
<Yahooadam> hey all, having a problem with apt-get update
<ScottK> soren: I got the accept/NEW announcements so it appears it's all landed.  Thanks.
<Yahooadam> bzip2: data integrity error when decompressing
<Yahooadam> failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<Yahooadam> Sub-Process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Yahooadam> anyone got any ideas /
<Yahooadam> ?
<Yahooadam> just downloaded the package in windowz without an issue ....
<soren> Yahooadam: You've got apt-get on windows?
<Yahooadam> no, but i dowloaded Packages.bz2 and extracted
<Yahooadam> and opened the Packages file inside with wordpad
<Yahooadam> none of that giving an error
<Yahooadam> ive tried apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean too
<soren> What if you fetch it with wget on your ubuntu box?
<Yahooadam> i _really_ wish windows ICS was working
<Yahooadam> i have to unplug my network connection to get my ubuntu box on the network :(
<Yahooadam> brb then :p
<RAdams> Sanity Saving Advice (TM): In /etc/krb5.conf when configuring for winbind, ALL REALM PARAMETERS SHOULD BE CAPS
<RAdams> :|
<RAdams> That took an hour of my life I'll never get back
<ajmitch> kerberos is fun like that
<RAdams> yes, a blast
<RAdams> I get errors looking up users or groups with wbinfo. Where should I begin troubleshooting that?
<RAdams> I successfully joined the domain: net ads -U admin join
<Yahooadam> right
<Yahooadam> it wgetted it ok ...
<RAdams> A W3k user just logged onto my Ubuntu Server :O
* RAdams hears angels' choruses
<RAdams> how do I share a folder via smb? I've never done it strictly through terminal
<Yahooadam> smb.conf
<Yahooadam> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/4
<sommer> RAdams: did you follow the guide in the wiki?
<RAdams> sommer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<sommer> it would be really great if you could update it with any changes/improvements
<RAdams> sommer: sure :)
<RAdams> how do I set this share I made so ANY domain user can write to it?
<RAdams> it's already set in my smb.conf
<RAdams> writable = yes
<RAdams> lock = no
<mralphabet> the group needs write access to it
<sommer> RAdams: I think that should work, you'll want to make sure the directory exists and that the Linux permissions are kosher.
<RAdams> how do I change the directory so it is writable to any logged in user? chmod 777?
<sommer> RAdams: that's the least secure way of doing it.  The other way would be to add all your users into a group and give that group write permissions.
<RAdams> sommer: how do I add every user who logs into the machine, local or domain, to a group? Isn't there a group for that already?
<mathiaz> RAdams: you could try with the force user and force group options in the share definition (smb.conf).
<mathiaz> RAdams: that way, access control is done at the samba level and not at the filesystem level.
<sommer> RAdams: you also might take a look at the Samba "add group script" option.
<shane_> Hey guys, does anybody know if it's possible to configure lighttpd to treat incoming URLs as case insensitive, even if the filesystem is case-sensitive? It's just I have to get this badly-coded webapp up-and-running that was obviously coded on a case-insensitive system?
<shane_> Anyone?
<fujin_> shane_: not sure with lighttpd, but you can probably get around it in Apache with some regex matching
<shane_> fujin_: Hmmm I'll try playing around with some regex then
<fujin_> probably the easiest way around it is to convert every incoming request into lowercase
<shane_> Well it's not as simple as that because not all the files are lowercase, and I don't know how much they'd break if I moved them all. I think I'll just leave it for now.
<shane_> I'm also having a problem where it takes ~30 seconds to connect the the MySQL server. The MySQL server is another machine on the same local network. Once it's connected the queries are executes quickly enough, it's just connecting takes for ever. Does anybody know what might be causing this?
<fujin_> dns resolution on the mysql server
<shane_> I'm doing it by IP though.
<fujin_> yes, I understand that
<shane_> So why would DNS be an issue?
<fujin_> the mysql server probably does a DNS lookup against the connecting ip address
<fujin_> are it's nameservers configured correctly
<shane_> Ah right, that's probably it then.
<shane_> Well we are having DNS problems at the moment, so probably not.
<fujin_> generally when you connect to something and it takes a long-ass time, it's dns related
<shane_> Yeah - I just didn't realise DNS would come into the equation because I was doing it by IP. Thanks.
<fujin_> np
<fujin_> that was just a guess
<shane_> It's probably correct, because DNS is broken at the moment.
<RAdams> sommer: FYI: chgrp "NAME OF A GROUP ON THE WINDOWS DOMAIN" /path/to/share/listed/in/smb.conf also works
<Yahooadam> just tried to extract the packages.bz2 i got on ubuntu, and it gives an error
<Yahooadam> 4: huff+mtf rt+rld] data integrity (CRC) error in data
<Yahooadam> anyone ....
<Yahooadam> how can u get the packages fixed >_<
<RAdams> how do I enable ssh access to my server from another computer on the domain?
<fujin_> eh?
<fujin_> install ssh
<fujin_> start the daemon
<fujin_> poke a hole in firewall if necessary
<Yahooadam> you dont even need to start the daemon
<Yahooadam> installing it does it for you :p
<fujin_> s/start the daemon/ensure the daemon is running/
<Yahooadam> basically, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Yahooadam> and you _should_ be set normally
<RAdams> Starting OpenBSD Open Secure Shell Server [fail] 
<fujin_> well, that's not ideal
<fujin_> any errors?
<fujin_> dpkg --purge openssh-server && apt-get install openssh-server
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-17
<lamont> remember to hand out live cds...
<lamont> er... s/live/desktop/
<lamont> gotta remember the new names
<someguy> lamont, should be interesting
<RAdams> how do I configure an ubuntu server to stop using dhcp and use manual settings I input instead?
<lamont> RAdams: is the network-manager package installed?
<someguy> lamont, gonna talk about the history, usage examples and landscape
<lamont> (if so, remove that - for bonus points, it'll down your network when you remove it. FTW)
<_ruben> edit /etc/network/interfaces if network-manager isnt
<lamont> RAdams: then man interfaces
<_ruben> installed
<_ruben> :p
<lamont> I _think_ that NM will ignore the interface if it's configured 'static'
<RAdams> ty
<lamont> maybe.
<lamont> because NM knows what  you want, even when it's wrong. :(
<RAdams> haha
<lamont> I mean, how could you possibly want more than one interface up?
<lamont> or one down
<lamont> I can't remember... something to do with nuking it everytime I bump into it being stupid, instead of trying to deal with it...
<lamont> that's one piece of code that promotes suicide
<_ruben> heheh
<someguy> lamont, is eBox really going to be a management front end in the future for server?
<someguy> lamont, besides the official Landscape
<heno> jdstrand, nijaba: have you guys tested the server install option on the general DVDs at all? there isn't a test case for it unfortunately
<nijaba> heno: no, sorry
<jdstrand> heno: don't have a DVD burner
<jdstrand> :(
<heno> they might be a bit time consuming to download at this point too
<jdstrand> heno: I did give the latest amd64 netboot a spin this morning, and it worked fine
<jdstrand> :)
<heno> I'll try that as I already have the DVDs (mostly)
<heno> some help on filling in the general ISO testing is always appreciated though https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/All
<RAdams> what's that command that tells you how much space is available in a directory?
<hansin> Does anyone know what Python I need to install to use with FastCGI (in particular, Lighttpd's fastcgi module)?  Or can I just install regular Python (and configure Lighttpd for this) and be good?  Thanks.
<shane_> Hey, anybody have any experience with webmin? I installed it there and I can't access it externally, while if I open lynx to https://localhost:10000 it works. I've no iptables rules. It also works from other machines on the local network. Webmin /should/ be bound to all devices. So anybody have any ideas?
<ScottK> !webmin | shane_
<ScottK> shane_: The bot appears to be dead or slow, but the bottom line is that webmin is not recommended as it's methods are not compatible with the way Debian systems work.
<ScottK> So the only recommendation you're likely to get here it don't use webmin.
<shane_> Hmm, okay then. Why is this the case? Could someone point me to a link?
<ScottK> That's what the bot would have done if it'd been alive.
<ScottK> The bottom line is that it's going to get you at some point.  Best not to start down that path.
<ScottK> IIRC you end up with corrupted or broken config files.
<shane_> Okay then. Are there any alternatives to it that are more debian-friendly?
<ScottK> vim is my first choice, but as I undertstand it ebox is probably the Ubuntu choice.  AFAIK, soren is going to be working on getting that into Ubuntu for Hardy.
<shane_> Thanks, ebox looks like it'll do what I need. I wish I'd heard about it before, I spent ages packaging webmin in a debian-friendly way.
<shane_> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ScottK> shane_: If you decide you're interested in helping with ebox packaging, testing, be sure to let soren know.
<heno> dendrobates: have you guys done some sparc netboot installs on T2000 or so?
<dendrobates> heno: since the RC, you mean? not yet.  Will get to it in an hour or so.
<heno> dendrobates: ok, cool. the folks in #ubuntu-testing were wondering? ;)
<dendrobates> heno: I'll join #ubuntu-testing and give an update in a little while.
<heno> ok, great
<orbstra> I am trying to install uShare, I added the repository, and when I try to install it through apt-get, I am told that I am having problems with my libc6 dependency.. Libc6 is up to date as far as I can tell.. I can paste bin the exact error if anyone is willing to look
<fujin_> probably a different version of libc6
<orbstra> how can I fix this?.. I am fairly a newb, srry
<orbstra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fujin_> show me the error
<fujin_> I'd built it from source if you're getting dependancy errors around libc6
<ScottK> orbstra: You need to discuss this most likely with whoever is providing the package you are installing it.
<fujin_> that's just me, though ;]
<orbstra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40972/
<orbstra> fujin_ I have tried upgrading it too, no luck
<fujin_> what version of Ubuntu?
<fujin_> feisty?
<fujin_> upgrading to libc6 >= 2.6 will probably break lots of other stuff.
<orbstra> I beleive so
<fujin_> believe/know?"
<orbstra> I cannot remember if I got 7.04 or 6.something
<orbstra> what's that command to check real quick..
<orbstra> srry.... :(
<ajmitch> lsb_release -a
<orbstra> thnx.. 7.04 feisty
<orbstra> so is there anyway I can fix this problem, I need to have 2.6 to run uShare, yet I cannot upgrade from whut fujin_ tells me.. I think
<fujin_> it doesn't appear so, I doubt they'll put 2.6 into Feisty
<orbstra> fujin_ thats agrivating, is there a way I can get 2.6 just for that one program?
<fujin_> no, libc6 will break lots of stuff if you change it arbitrarily
<fujin_> it's like, a package that *everything* is built against.
<fujin_> the repository you're using is probably not for Ubuntu, more likely one of the newer Debian revisions
<fujin_> or possibly Gutsy (#ubuntu+1)
<ScottK> orbstra: Ask whoever is providing the package to build it for an earlier libc6.
<fujin_> !package libc6 gutsy
<fujin_> I thought that used to work
<fujin_> !package libc6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libc6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScottK> orbstra: Usually it's just a question of building it against the different version of the library.
<orbstra> ScottK: should I do that or just see if I can find another Upnp program to share music and videos off my server to my xbox
<ScottK> orbstra: Up to you.
<fujin_> gah, upnp
<fujin_> I'm sure you can come up with a better way to share media
<orbstra> ScottK: does anyone here have any solutions off the top of their head
<orbstra> fujin_ with an xbox.... its tough
<ScottK> Not me.
<fujin_> ftp?
<fujin_> ;]
<ScottK> sftp
<fujin_> can't you soft-mod Xbox's to run a debian derivative anyway?
<orbstra> ScottK: between an xbox and my server?
<fujin_> hell, you can probably even install nfs with a little tweaking
<orbstra> fujin_ soft-mod = void on support... and xbox have recently found a lot of hardware overheating bugs.. I actually thought mine had one over the summer.. good thing I didn't mod it
<fujin_> are we talking about xbox360 or xbox?
<orbstra> 360
<fujin_> ah
<fujin_> I thought you were referring to an xbox.
<fujin_> Have you tried 'gmediaserver'?
<fujin_> gmediaserver - UPnP Mediaserver
<orbstra> fujin_ but it comes with 30 thousand other things I don't need... is there a way to just get the UPnP feature out of that
<fujin_> I don't know, nor do I care
<fujin_> it probably works, whereas uShare does not
<fujin_> i.e.; you don't have any other choices
<fujin_> short of pulling the source to uShare, installing build-essential and building uShare locally
<fujin_> which as I mentioned earlier is what I'd do if I came up against a libc6 binary dependancy.
<fujin_> or I'd use a repository actually designed for the version of Ubuntu that I'm running, be it edgy, feisty or gutsy
<orbstra> oh
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I have a problem with installing python-mysqldb
<fujin_> O RLY?
<lucasvo> I run dapper
<fujin_> paste
<fujin_> bin
<lucasvo> fujin_: well, what should I paste
<fujin_> the output?
<lucasvo> it does install, but there's nothing in site-packages after the install
<lucasvo> ImportError: No module named mysql.base
<lucasvo> that's the error my python script says
<lucasvo> fujin_: http://pastebin.com/d4c92667a
<fujin_> sounds like fun
<lucasvo> not really
<lucasvo> fujin_: any suggestions?
<fujin_> sorry, no idea
<lucasvo> even though I do install the python-mysqldb package, the module doesn't get installed into site-packages. what am I doing wrong? I'm on dapper.
<fujin_> sounds like dapper and python being awesome
<fujin_> are there any other ways to install python packages? sorry I'm a perl man
<lucasvo> fujin_: sure, no problem
<mathiaz> lucasvo: how do you call mysqldb in your python script ?
<lucasvo> mathiaz: it's actually django
<lucasvo> mathiaz: but 'import mysql' from a python shell doesn't work
<ScottK> lucasvo: Why do you expect it to be in site-packages?
<lucasvo> ScottK: well, because I installed it!
<lucasvo> (the .deb)
<ScottK> lucasvo: That's not where Debian python packages install things
<mathiaz> lucasvo: do you have a pythonX.Y-mysqldb installed ?
<lucasvo> ScottK: yes
<lucasvo> mathiaz: yes
<ScottK> lucasvo: Which relase are you on?
<mathiaz> lucasvo: try import MySQLdb
<lucasvo> ScottK: dapper
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  Well for Dapper it was a mix of old and new Python policy, so that might be where it wants to put it.
<lucasvo> ScottK: it works, but django(the pytohn webframework) needs it in mysql
<lucasvo> can I make a symlink or something?
<ScottK> Then that's a bug in django.
<ajmitch> I've not seen django try & 'import mysql
<ScottK> Probably.
 * ajmitch checks on dapper
 * ajmitch has a dapper install, just for special plone stuff
<ajmitch> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_mysql.so
<ajmitch> ok, python2.4-mysqldb definitely puts it into site-packages
<ScottK> Agreed and import MySQLdb works on my Dapper box too.
<ScottK> If something cares where the package is installed that something is IMO wrong.
<ajmitch> lucasvo: what is django complaining about?
<ajmitch> ScottK: django really never has cared, from what I've seen
<soren> hansin: Did you figure out the python fastcgi question?
<lucasvo> ajmitch: http://pastebin.com/d32262245
<ajmitch> looks more like a possible configuration issue with django
<ajmitch> what version of django?
<lucasvo> ajmitch: svn, 2weeks old
<ajmitch> right, so something probably got rearranged with the django ORM backends
<soren> hansin: If not, python-flup is probably the answer to your prayers.
<lucasvo> ajmitch: up to date
<ajmitch> since the 'mysql.base' that you're referring to would be /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/django/db/backends/mysql/base.py
<ajmitch> (assuming similar paths to .096)
<ajmitch> s/.096/0.96/
<lucasvo> ajmitch: that means?
<ajmitch> why are you using svn anyway?
<lucasvo> ajmitch: newforms and that stuff
<lucasvo> ajmitch: you say mysql is broken in svn?
<ajmitch> no, I'm saying that it's not python2.4-mysqldb that's the problem
<lucasvo> ok
<ajmitch> but a different issue in loading the django mysql backend
<ajmitch> it at least appears to be there, so most likely an issue with the python path
<ScottK> ajmitch: If pythonpath was a problem, import MySQLdb wouldn't work, right?
<soren> ScottK: It seems to be django's mysql glue code that's b0rking.
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable to me.
<soren> not mysql itself.
<ajmitch> ScottK: I mean that it's trying to import mysql.base, which is /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/django/db/backends/mysql/base.py
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> soren: What do we need to do to get cyrus-sasl2 added to the list of packages the server team tracks?
<ajmitch> according to the loader code (changed a few weeks ago in svn), it should be prepending the import path first, if that fails, then it's assuming it's external
<soren> ScottK: Just subscribe the team to the bugmail.
<ScottK> soren: Team admin has to do that now.
<ajmitch> lucasvo: I would suggest asking in #django, but I see you're there already
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> ajmitch: thanks
<soren> ScottK: Oh, right.
<soren> The "Ubuntu Server Team" team was successfully subscribed to all bugmail in cyrus-sasl2 in ubuntu
<ajmitch> wonderful
 * ajmitch waits for the deluge
<lucasvo> ajmitch: this strange error means my mysql is too outdated
<lucasvo> :(
<lucasvo> that means I have to upate my server to edgy
<ajmitch> oh that's special
<ajmitch> the code is *meant* to raise a different error if it's too old
<lucasvo> or mysql_old does the trick
<ajmitch> I just saw the ticket url
<lucasvo> ajmitch: yes, it's a bug
<ajmitch> how irritating :)
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-18
<hansin> soren: Thanks for the info on python-flup
<orbstra> hey I get an error when I try to run mediatomb, It says libupnp cannot bind to socket and upnp register root device failed.. I think the first error causes the second error
<jimcooncat> I want to run seamless Win 2003 servers via KVM on my two LTSP Ubuntu servers, and split the load among my users. Does Winbind authentication with Samba sound like the way to go?
<kraut> moin
<_ruben> mornin
<ScottK> dendrobates: I notice in your proprietary hardware support spec you were looking for information from Dell.  There's a Dell person (who packaged dkms for Gutsy) who goes by mdomsh (I think, it's close to that and he's not on right now) who's been periodically in #ubuntu-motu.
<dendrobates> ScottK: thanks.  I'll look for him/her.
<ScottK> No problem.
<_ruben> ah .. 7.10 is out .. started wondering, since the counter was showing 00 days to go :p
<_ruben> $ lsb_release -v
<_ruben> No LSB modules are available.
<_ruben> is this expected? just curious
<ScottK> _ruben: Dunno if it's excpected, but I get the same.
<ScottK> soren and lamont: pitti accepted your source backports.  Thank you very much for uploading them.
<soren> ScottK: You're very welcome.
<_ruben> ah ok
<_ruben> ah sweet .. didnt have a chance to actually check until now, but the udev+/var/log bug is indeed fixed ;-)
<_ruben> added a 4port NIC, and its nicely added to /etc/udev/...
<_ruben> hmm .. but still getting "error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available"
<_ruben> restarted udev to see if i could rename my interfaces that way
<_ruben> worked, but took quite a while
<lamont> ScottK: no worries
<ScottK> dendrobates: mdomsch (dell guy) is in #ubuntu-motu now.
<RAdam1> how do I make domain user equivalent in permissions to root?
<sommer> RAdams: this may be what you're looking for: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2005-September/111520.html
<RAdams> sommer: no, unfortunately that would only work if this were a domain controller and I needed to add machines to the network.
<RAdams> I did it once before... just can't remember how :|
<RAdams> does anyone know how to add a group to /etc/group and make that whole group have root privileges? the catch is: the group name has a space in it
<mralphabet> spaces are the debil
<RAdams> the debil is in the details :)
<sommer> RAdams: Why does the group need root priveleges?
<RAdams> sommer: the group is Domain Admins. It's the Windows group for administrators of this domain
<RAdams> I want them to have the same priveleges as root, because that's how we treat our domain admin accounts: they are rarely if ever logged into, and only when extensive admin work needs to be done
<RAdams> the others i've already made sudoers
<sommer> RAdams: wouldn't you just want to add them to sudoers as well?
<mralphabet> you want to bypass the "sudo" requirement?
<RAdams> for Domain Admins, yes
<RAdams> the rest, no
<lamont> RAdams: group names don't have spaces.
<RAdams> lamont: windows groups do
<lamont> see previous statement
<RAdams> lamont: "Domain Admins"
<lamont> it'll need to be aliased to a real group
<RAdams> how
<lamont> I expect that there's some way to do it in samba... dunno
<sommer> RAdams: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/groupmapping.html
<lamont> you could make sudo for that group not require a password
<sommer> RAdams: my advice is to just allow the sudo permissions though.  Some organizations do the same thing with Domain Admins
<lamont> as far as making the whole group root, you need to override their UID to zero if they're a member of that group... sounds like a nasty little setuid script in .profile maybe
<lamont> much better to teach them to say 'sudo' and have sudo not need a password
<sommer> I concur with lamont :)
<RAdams> I can make sudo not need a password for Domain Admins?
<lamont> %admin    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<lamont> would be the syntax for the group 'admin'.  see previous statement about no spaces.
<gregbuntu> hi all. i wonder if i can upgrade my servers by torrenting the server iso and using that, instead of using the network?
<lamont> gregbuntu: if everything you installed on the machine is on the server iso, then yes.  if you installed things off the network before, and they're not on the server iso, then you won't see the update for them
<lamont> server and alternate iso are both apt repositories.  desktop cd cannot be used for upgrades
<lamont> well, other than the use case of flat-lining the machine and reinstalling and pretending that counts as "upgrade"
<gregbuntu> hmmm. i think i'll wait and do a network upgrade, when things cool down a little
<gregbuntu> there are some apps from universe that won't be on the CD, so i have a bad feeling about that.
<RAdams> gregbuntu: the torrents are moving decently
<gregbuntu> i notice on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading the last procedure for upgrade using alternate cd. I would like to use that to upgrade my workstation, however same issue: i have several apps from universe, multiverse that won't be on the CD. I wonder if that will create dependency nightmare and kill my box, or if I can just update the other apps later.
<gregbuntu> RAdams: ya, i am torrenting the alternate .. looking good
<RAdams> torrent is nice because the busier it is, the faster it moves :) (provided it;s not 100% leechers)
<mralphabet> if you have packages installed that are not on the cd, it is not a good idea to use the cd as the repo
<gregbuntu> mraphabet: ok thanks.
<RAdams> lol 415kbps on the alternate amd64 iso... thanks seeders
<RAdams> oops wrong channel
<RAdams> focus stealing is evil
<lamont> RAdams: gconf-editor: apps/metacity/general/focus_mode = strict
<lamont> iz love
<lamont> well, not always love. sometimes it's pain
<RAdams> lamont: which is great when you're not on windows
<RAdams> :(
<lamont> and yes, that's not even in the schema
 * RAdams is at work
 * AlexJTanner believes that the ubuntu 8.10 should be called Sexy Squirrel
<RAdams> alexjtanner, that would break the naming schema
<lamont> "strict" tells metacity that the answer to "when is it right to give the new window focus" == never
<AlexJTanner> what naming scheme
<AlexJTanner> oh wait
<AlexJTanner> duh
<AlexJTanner> nvm
<lamont> AlexJTanner: S is 13.04
<AlexJTanner> well never to late to start
<AlexJTanner> too early
<lamont> 'twas funnier the other way, though
<gregbuntu> enjoy gibboning. see you later.
<lamont> oh.  S is 13.10.
<lamont> we just released gutsy, not hardy.  my bad.
<RAdams> finger and finger-ldap takes up 3MB? o.O
<c1|freaky> why should i use the -server kernel instead of the standard one on a server?
<mralphabet> c1|freaky: it has a slightly more hardware support and I believe some of the virtualization patches
<c1|freaky> i dont need anything of that i guess
 * mralphabet shrugs
<ivoks> congrats everybody :)
<ivoks> there's more
<ivoks> -server kernel doesn't do preempting and uses different scheduler
<ivoks> hardware support is, iirc, exactly the same
<c1|freaky> ok umm ... udevd is taking up 100% CPU ... i just upgraded to gutsy ... has anyone an idea how or why that happened?
<c1|freaky> was after the upgrade
<ivoks> you have to reboot in new kernel
<ivoks> udev is linked to kernel version
<c1|freaky> 2.6.22-14
<lamont> udev needs to deal with kernel-version-mismatch more gracefully
<ivoks> lamont: i guess it will, once it gets stable API :D
<c1|freaky> what can i do?
<lamont> heh
<c1|freaky> i have installed the newest kernel and rebootet
<c1|freaky> one moment
<c1|freaky> ill check it
<lamont> and do you have the latest udev as well?
<c1|freaky> everything upgraded
<c1|freaky> apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades nothing anymore
<c1|freaky> without any errors
<ivoks> you upgraded with do-release-upgrade, right?
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> apt-get dist-upgrade
<c1|freaky> and then apt-get upgrade
<ivoks> and udevd is on 100%?
<c1|freaky> yes after a reboot
<c1|freaky> still
<c1|freaky> and sda is busy 92%
<ivoks> that's a server?
<c1|freaky> sdb isnt mounted at all
<c1|freaky> yes
<c1|freaky> dedicated server
<ivoks> tail -f /var/log/udev
<ivoks> anything happening there?
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> UDEVD_EVENT=1 is the last entry
<c1|freaky> action=add
<ivoks> ok
<c1|freaky> DEVPATH=/bus/pci/drivers/parport_pc
<ivoks> all logs are idle?
<lamont> interesting.  klogd had gone into an infinite read loop on my machine.
<c1|freaky> Oct 18 19:06:07 master kernel: [ 1739.412000] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<c1|freaky> Oct 18 19:06:07 master kernel: [ 1739.412000] device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<c1|freaky> that repeats in /var/log/syslog
<ivoks> ah, you have raid?
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> it shouldnt have raid
<c1|freaky> there was an attempt but it didnt work
<c1|freaky> it always went back to failsafe mode or something like that
<ivoks> you have mdadm installed?
<c1|freaky> yea
<ivoks> but you don't need it, right?
<c1|freaky> yea
<c1|freaky> i dont think so
<ivoks> apt-get --purge remova mdadm :)
<ivoks> remove
<c1|freaky> are u sure it wont destroy anything?
<ivoks> well, you don't have raid, right?
<ivoks> check with 'mount'
<ivoks> if there is /dev/md*, then you have raid
<c1|freaky> the normal /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are usually mounted
<c1|freaky> now also
<c1|freaky> just not sdb
<ivoks> then purge mdadm
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-k7
<c1|freaky> W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.17
<c1|freaky> W: not generating requested initramfs for kernel 2.6.15-26-k7
<c1|freaky> should i remove the old kernels?
<ivoks> khm...
<ivoks> you updated dapper to gutsy?
<c1|freaky> no, feisty
<ivoks> 2.6.15 isn't feisty's kernel :)
<ivoks> anyway, you can remove them later
<c1|freaky> ok should i remove the 2.6.15 kernels?
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> ok can i reboot?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> cross your fingers :)
<c1|freaky> ok
<freakyy> still the same
<freakyy> sdb seems to be busy
<freakyy> it cant be mounted
<freakyy> nor unmounted
<freakyy> still device-mapper: table: linear: dm-linear Device lookup failed.
<freakyy> ivoks u still there?
<ivoks> yeah, but i'll go now...
<ivoks> does /dev/mdstat exsist?
<ivoks> sorry.
<ivoks>  /proc/mdstat
<c1|freaky> :((((
<freakyy> no it doesnt exist
<ivoks> that's good :)
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> one moment
<ivoks> i'll be later in couple of hours...
<freakyy> both dont exist
<freakyy> ok, how many?
<freakyy> its 19:28 here and i have school tomorrow
<ivoks> 2-3
<freakyy> ok i think ill be here
<freakyy> can you highlight me?
<freakyy> if you remember because i probably wont see when ure back
<ivoks> sure
<freakyy> just c1|freaky
<freakyy> ok thank you :))
<ivoks> bye
<freakyy> bye (:
<leitao> hi. does anyone know if the init.d/ scripts have an order to be loader, and where it is defined?
<infinity> ls -l /etc/rc?.d/
<leitao> infinity: ?
<infinity> Yes, that was a response to your question.
<leitao> infinity: humm. I mean, what script is executed after other? what is the first script executed, what is the last.
<infinity> leitao: It's defined by the alnum ordering of the symlinks in each runlevel (hence my ls command)
<leitao> infinity: ahh, I think I got. :-) So, if I have a script K1FOO, L2BAR, then scrtip FOO will be executed before BAR, correct?
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> "K" and "S" have a special meaning (the script will be called with "stop" or "start")
<infinity> If you want something in runlevel 2, between two things at S21 and S35, you'd want S30myscript, or whatever, in rc2.d
<leitao> infinity: great. Thanks!
<dogwater> Hi, does anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu 7.10 from naming itself 'kickseed' when using kickstart to install it?
<ivoks> freakyy: ?
<mralphabet> ivoks: it's c1|freaky
<ivoks> did they/he solved the issue?
<mralphabet> I believe he has not solved the issue
<ivoks> c1|freaky: there?
<mralphabet> or at least has not said anything about it
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> (anyone knows how to limit upload rate with btlaunchmany?)
<mathiaz> ivoks: --max_upload_rate ?
<mathiaz> ivoks: --help should give you the list of options.
<ivoks> maybe we aren't talking about same thing :)
<lamont> jdstrand: uh, gutsy? that'd be "closed"
<lamont> gutsy-updates, maybe
<jdstrand> lamont: what are you referring to?
<lamont> <jdstrand> mathiaz: what do you think the chances of getting the debdiff for bug #135624 uploaded for gutsy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135624 in php5 "libapache2-mod-php5 should provide LAMP test page" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135624
<lamont> which appears to be a bit stale - my bad
<jdstrand> lamont: that is some serious backlog dude :)
<lamont> jdstrand: yeah
<lamont> xchat dumped a log instead of bip handing it to it
<lamont> so, uh, yeah
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I don't it would make it in gutsy-updates.
<mathiaz> /don't/ don't think/
<mathiaz> lamont: ^^
<jdstrand> mathiaz: no, soren and I talked about it for hardy
<mathiaz> jdstrand: sure. Debian may interested in it also.
<lamont> yeah - forget I said anything...:-)
<jdstrand> mathiaz: yes, then we would get it for free :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: infinity said he was ok with it. May be you should submit it to debian.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I will
<hansin> Is there anything radically different about the 7.10 server release vs. 7.04?  Or does it follow pretty much the same design philosophy (which I like by the way)?
<ivoks> radically? no, nothing...
<donspaulding> anyone know how I can specify the time that cron runs the /etc/cron.daily scripts?
<ivoks> edit /etc/crontab
<AnRkey> Congrats everyone!
<donspaulding> ivoks: wow, yikes, sorry
<donspaulding> ivoks: thanks!
<ivoks> :)
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-19
<zylstra555> I am having an FTP issue. When I log into my FTP account (through VSFTPD) I am unable to upload/delete/modify files in any way. How do I correct this issue?
<zylstra555> (This is a very quiet channel...)
<hansin> Yeah, I add to the congrats and also a thanks for putting out Ubuntu-Server edition.  I have not updated to 7.10 yet, but I have been happy with all the previous versions.
<hansin> Very happy, actually.
<mikeo2> lol installing ubuntu-server if you have a mouse with extra buttons (like a logitech mx530) and you hit the middle button during the install it restarts the machine
<ScottK> mikeo2: Please file a bug if you haven't.
<kgoetz> hi all, can someone look at this? i've blown way the debian-sys-maint user in y mysql database, so it cant start
<kgoetz> but to reconfigurit the script wants to stop it first, which it cant do, because it wont start
<kgoetz> http://pastebin.ca/742031
<kgoetz> and is this a bug? surely you shold be able to reconfigure when its not working without it already running?
<sommer> kgoetz: I think you need to re-add the debian-sys-maint user.  You can find the password in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<kgoetz> sommer: the password is hashed (looks like it anyway)
<sommer> kgoetz: in the database or the file?  the one in the file shouldn't be I believe... I could be wrong though
<sommer> you could always try it and see if it works... :)
<kgoetz> sommer: it might just be a complex password *goes to test*
<sommer> kgoetz: sounds good.  It's sleepy time for me, but if you still have issues I'm sure some one else can help.
<kgoetz> sommer: thanks, sleep well
<kgoetz> sommer: thanks, reset the password and mysqld starts again (even if it isnt just listing on localhost now)
<kraut> moin
<_ruben> g'day
<Helvasca> hey guys, I'm looking at setting up a computer to connect to a thin client, what should I have on the computer..?
<Burgundavia> install ltsp
<Helvasca> I've got the server fine.
<Helvasca> what about on the computer that I want to connect "from"
<Burgundavia> you need a NIC with PXE
<Helvasca> thanks
<Burgundavia> or a boot cd
<nmersi> Does anyone know if Canonical is going to put vmware-server packages in a repository for gutsy like they did for feisty?
<nmersi> I had a small problem updating my server from 7.04 to 7.10 (yes I know perhaps was a bit early!) and it stopped upgrading bacula backup. It was only a parsing error because of change in syntax of conf and I modified it. The point is how do I know the rest of upgrade is ok?
<Zambezi> How is Gutsy running as firewall?
<Burgundavia> as any good distribution is
<Zambezi> Burgundavia: I have pfSense now, but I need to put two servers together to save money.
<soren> Zambezi: The plumbing to do that is missing, but it's on my todo list for Hardy.
<soren> Zambezi: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/redundant-firewall
<ivoks> i'm not familliar with tomcat
<ivoks> is it chrooted in ubuntu? :)
<ivoks> cause it returns it can't exec one file... :/
<ivoks> bbl
<soren> ivoks: No idea. readlink /proc/$PID/root ?
<ivoks> yeah... it's not
<ivoks> see you later...
<Burgundavia> soren: you planning do ebox for hardy?
<soren> Burgundavia: Yes.
<_ruben> soren: looks nice (the blueprint)
<Burgundavia> rocking
<soren> _ruben: I've got most of the stuff packaged already. I just need to upload and test.
<_ruben> sweet
<Burgundavia> soren: how does the SOAP interface work with ebox?
<Burgundavia> will it let us a create an "ebox-client
<Burgundavia> " package to instlal on desktops to control them?
<soren> Burgundavia: AFAIR it's meant to make it possible to administer several eBox instances (on multiple machines) from just one web interface.
<soren> Burgundavia: To my knowledge, there's not a new client in the works.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> such a client would rock
<Burgundavia> as would an ebox module to control a local package cache
<freakyy> hi all. i have the following problem since yesterday, after upgrading to gutsy: udevd is taking up 100% of one CPU core. sdb can't be mounted. (device busy) and it isn't mounted. it seems to have something to do with RAID. i uninstalled mdadm but i still have the same problem. more info is here: http://www.freakyy.de/server.txt i would be very appreciated if someone can have look into it and help me.
<freakyy> and it can't be unmounted
<freakyy> kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<freakyy> is installed and running.
<soren> freakyy: Is evms installed?
<_ruben> freakyy: -generic, so not using ubuntu-server?
<soren> Doesn't matter.
<c1|freaky> no the generic one
<c1|freaky> evms
<c1|freaky> one moment
<_ruben> asked mainly out of curiousity
<soren> c1|freaky: "sudo killall udevd ; sudo dpkg -P evms ; sudo reboot" is likely to fix it.
<c1|freaky> ok ill try
<c1|freakyy> server reboots
<c1|freakyy> thank you it worked :DDDDDD
<soren> c1|freaky: ;) np
<Zambezi> I'm having problem with Gutsy server. If I say it's slow, I'm lying. It's painfully slow. I have never experienced anything as slow as this. Anyone else got this problem?
<Zambezi> It's been installing PostgreSQL for several minutes now.
<soren> Zambezi: Anything interesting in dmesg?
<sommer> Zambezi: I think the "apt" servers are under heavy load due to the Gutsy release
<sommer> at least I noticed time outs using apt-get update yesterday
<Zambezi> soren: Can't check. I'm installing now.
<soren> Zambezi: Ah, fresh install?
<Zambezi> sommer: It's the installationpart which is slow.
<sommer> Zambezi: ah different issue then
<Zambezi> soren: Yes. I dropped the harddrive from 20 cm. That might be a reason. The installation took like three hours.
<soren> Zambezi: Switch one of the other virtal consoles (alt-f4 is my favourite) and see what's going on.
<Zambezi> soren: I'm going to benchmark it later to see if it's normal.
<stork> how can i measure the network usage of an application i'm running on a specific port ?
<ADLongwell> Anybody built their own ubuntu-xen-server-amd64 (see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/120536)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120536 in xen-meta "[feature req] Can someone generate a ubuntu-xen-server-amd64 package?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zamarax> is it possible to change the sources.list automatically like you can in thedesktop
<zamarax> I want to upgrade the server and I found a wide open server
<mralphabet> zamarax: something other then 'sudo vi sources.list'?
<lamont> [ 1506.836000] device-mapper: table: 254:5: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<lamont> whats' that mean?
<elmo> lamont: remove evms
<lamont> sysrq to the rescue
<hansin> Once servers cool down, should upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 be pretty safe thing to do?  I have installed only .deb files except Asterisk and FreeSwitch, which were installed from source.  Would this pose any issues?  Thanks.
<lamont> hansin: yes.  I'm doing something extremely stupidly known-to-be-foolish
<lamont> so pay no attention to my issues
<lamont> (upgrading directly from dapper to gutsy is, um, really realy not something you should ever consider doing)
<mralphabet> hansin: you should be fine
<lamont> hansin: I've had no issues on any of the machines I've taken from feisty to gutsy
<lamont> using update-manager is the safest way to go, of course
<Burgundavia> lamont: think of all the fun you will have with dapper --> hardy
<lamont> Burgundavia: no.  think of all the fun update-manager will have.
<lamont> I don't think any sane individual (other than maybe mvo) will actually do a dist-upgrade to get there
<ScottK> Not that I qualify as sane or anything, but apt-get dist-upgrade worked just fine for my on my test mail server.
<lamont> ScottK: dapper->gutsy, or feisty->gutsy?
<ScottK> feisty - gutsy
<lamont> one step should "just work" (modulo really weird funky corner cases - like nfs mounts with nfs-common not installed).  multi-step is "fraught with peril"
<ScottK> Come to think of it, I think I did my dapper --> gutsy one that way too and "fraught with peril" is a good description.
<hansin> lamont: Ok, thanks.  I have already 'hand-changed' my /etc/apt/sources.list file to gutsy repos.  I have done a sudo apt-get update, and was going to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade once the servers 'cooled down'.  I am running test only; can I use update-manager in console?
<lamont> dunno. :)
<lamont> personally, I'd just do the dist-upgrade.
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> there is update-manager-core or something like
<Burgundavia> that
<lamont> I did update-manager on my workstation, largely to see what it would do.
<hansin> lamont: And it is only feisty --> gutsy.
<lamont> never used it before...
<hansin> Burgundavia: but do you think I am ok with doing just a dist-upgrade?
<lamont> how very amusing.  I have eth1, and no eth0
<lamont> go udev
<Burgundavia> that works, althought the udpate manager is designed to work around known issues
<lamont> right.  the official program is (generally speaking): dist-upgrade _should_ "just work".  update-manager deals with the rough areas where maybe that's not quite the case.
<hansin> Burgundavia & lamont
<hansin> Burgundavia & lamont: Thanks.
<lamont> the debian solution to go a bit slower and introduce a feature in release N, and then never actually use it until N+1
<lamont> update-manager deals with the cases where ubuntu introduces a feature and uses it in release N
<hansin> Now that I have hand-updated my sources.list file and already did an apt-get update, what is the best way to download update-manager-core?  I'd hate to use the gutsy version on my fiesty install and screw things up.
<hansin> Maybe I just dist-upgrade and not worry about it?
 * ScottK would just dist-upgrade, but YMMV.
<hansin> Oh well, I just dist-upgraded.  The mirrors/servers seem to ne moving a little better (about 50-100 kB/s).  I'm sure I'll be okay, and if not then I just need to fix it (or at least try).
<hansin> Part of what I notice that Ubuntu does (well, I have seen this with centericq --> centerim), is that a dummy package is created that installs a different package.  For example, in Fiesty they use centericq; Gutsy uses centerim.  There is a dummy package in Gutsy for centericq that installs centerim.
<hansin> So hopefully this sort of thing covers all bases from fiesty to gutsy.  I'll see what happens...
<mastercane> hi @all
<mastercane> could anybody explain me why important packages like spamassassin or clamav which are needed for most mail- or groupware-setups are located in "universe", not in "main"?
<mastercane> it really sucks that there are security-bugs in these packages which don't get fixed by ubuntu core team
<mralphabet> because core team can't be responsible for _every_ package, they work on packages that fit on the install cd . . . and believe it or not, spamassassin or clamav is not required, they are great options and things that should be used, but that is still up to the sysadmin
<mralphabet> that's just my take
<mastercane> mralphabet: many business applications / appliances that are built on ubuntu 6.06 LTS needs these packages, so IMO it's more important to keep such packages up2date than to keep homeuser stuff up2date
<Yahooadam> hey, i want to fsck /dev/sda1 (my / drive) i booted into safe mode
<Yahooadam> but it says its busy, how do i stop the proccceses using / ?
<Yahooadam> (i tried fuser -k / - but that stopped rc and bash and messed up my session ...)
<Q_Continuum> when I run debmirror for Gutsy, I get 'Patch binary missing, falling back to --pdiff=none' - any suggestions?
<Q_Continuum> Attempting to set up a local mirror...script worked fine for Feisty.
<mastercane> Yahooadam: what do you mean with safe mode - "init 1" ?
<Yahooadam> ummm, on the grub boot list there are 2 options (well 3 including memtest)
<Yahooadam> umm "recovery mode"
<mralphabet> mastercane: LTS support is a special case, and I don't know that ubuntu has completely solved LTS issues
<mralphabet> mastercane: there are several people that have needed / required updates to packages that are not in LTS and have had to update their servers to likely fiesty
<mastercane> mralphabet: an upgrade is not possible, we give support for the systems of our customers, we can not change our pressed cd's, install-cds, software stack, ... within some weeks...
<mastercane> the last bugs we reported always got resolved in very short time - new packages were integrated in the dapper repos for that
<mastercane> but this were small issues like deadlocks...
<Yahooadam> meh i did fsck /dev/sda1 -n and got some errors
<Yahooadam> so im just gonna start again
<Yahooadam> (i installed with duff ram, and wanted to make sure the filesystem was ok)
<mastercane> mralphabet: in addition it's really bad that support for all new servers of the world biggest manufactureres like HP or IBM is not integrated into the LTS kernel
<Yahooadam> shocking
<Yahooadam> whats the point of the LTS version ?
<Yahooadam> who gives support ?
<Yahooadam> i generally found the support for the latest version to be the best support ....
<mastercane> but as ISV you can not port your applications to a new ubuntu version every 6 months...
<Yahooadam> mmmm ....
<Yahooadam> ISV = ?
<Yahooadam> anyway, what changes do you need to make? shouldnt you just be able to compile to the latest version and shove it in the reps ....
<mastercane> ISV = Independent Software Vendor
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-20
<Kamping_Kaiser> unsupprisingly 'new hardware' and 'new software' work well together
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastercane, theres what LSB is for
<Yahooadam> meh
<Kamping_Kaiser> the next LTS will have driver cd update support built in, 6.06 doesnt
<mastercane> Kamping_Kaiser: so your opinion is that ubuntu LTS is not made for ISVs who select it as base for their software?
<Yahooadam> i thought the ubuntu repository machines compiled for you and stuff ... ?
<mastercane> oh, driver cd support would be nice...
<Yahooadam> oh well, i dont really understand all this stuff yet ;)
<Yahooadam> packages and stuff confuse me :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yahooadam, they dont cmopile "for you" per se
<Q_Continuum> I just want to make myself a mirror :(
<Yahooadam> i thought i saw somone say somthing in a forum thing for ubutnu, and it tried to compile
<mastercane> Yahooadam: we sell groupware based on java, so our admin backend has to be deeply integrated with postfix, amavis, clamav, sieve, cyrus, ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yahooadam, any ISV who wriets LSB 2.something complient apps will have them work on dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, pastebin your update script, and your error message
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yahooadam, you can build your own if you want
<Yahooadam> fair enough ... :)
<mastercane> Kamping_Kaiser: if the ISv's customers use outdated hardware that is right, on 90 % of the actual server hardware Ubuntu 6.06 can't be installed / can only be installed with much manual work
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastercane, point is if its LSB [2,3] complient, it will work on later versions too. as for dappers hardware support - such is life
<Yahooadam> you know what i wish, that my server would last for more then 1 week without some kind of hardware or software failure >_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yahooadam, :| thats not good
<mastercane> "such is life" is not okay if you need a supported plattform for your product...
<Yahooadam> mmm, oh and i nuked my HDD and then found out that my ram was bad :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yahooadam, :S
<Yahooadam> despite what memtest might tell me
<mastercane> only wanted to here opinions here - hope that there will be enough political power behind my requests so the kernel gets updated --> ubuntu LTS runs on actual hardware
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastercane, yeah, i understand. Debian etch is out, or 6 months then theres another LTS (with driver cd support and crap)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kernel will probably not get updated, its likely drivers will get backported to that kernel though
<mastercane> that would be okay, too
<Kamping_Kaiser> you'll need to ping someone like soren (iirc) to ask whats going on there
<mastercane> Kamping_Kaiser sorry for the quit - upgrade of ,my workstation to gutsy killes the irc client
<Yahooadam> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<mastercane> real men stay gentlemen even in irc ;)
<Q_Continuum> whaaa?
<Q_Continuum> Lies.
<mastercane> for what do you guys use your ubuntu-server? any other people around using it as spam filtering MTA ?
<Yahooadam> TV, File and print server
<Kamping_Kaiser> my ubuntu server is an LTSP and a gateway (filtering caching proxy) in a community centre, i dont run ubuntu at home
<mastercane> LTSP5 ?
<mastercane> what is a "community centre"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, ltsp4
<Kamping_Kaiser> thehut.org.au
<mastercane> ah, okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, 4 i think. running dapper
<mastercane> what do you use as filter software?
<mastercane> squid + privoxy or stuff like dansguardian?
 * Yahooadam like IPCop
<Kamping_Kaiser> i've got squid+dansguardian
<Yahooadam> likes #
<Kamping_Kaiser> at home i tried to get http-replicator+dansguardian going, but didnt seem to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might try again later
<Q_Continuum> Kamping_Kaiser, http://pastebin.com/d471406a0 - its an updated version from the one found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror (only changes are changing dapper to gutsy, and the removal of a potentially pesky apostrophe, as the original pastebin post shows)
<Q_Continuum> Running it again without the apostrophe, seeing if it fails again.
<mastercane> is there a way to log the traffic user based in this enviroment?
<mastercane> had the problem some months ago: a company with MX terminalservers + citrix wanted to log all traffic userbased
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastercane, iptables can monitor per user, not tried it myself
<mastercane> but all browser sessions for example come from the terminalserver - right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, wheres tthe apostrophy you removed?
<mastercane> so iptables is no proper way
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastercane, i dont know how citrix works very much
<Q_Continuum> just above where debmirror is called, near the bottom.  first line in that last paragraph before debmirror - 'and not deb-src's'
<stiv2k> what do i have to do to upgrade my server from feisty -> gutsy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no you dont /have/ to
<Q_Continuum> Kamping_Kaiser, the other issue I run into about 80% of the time is that it times out grabbing the package lists or the .gpg files of the package lists, I haven't found a server I can reliably pull from yet :-/
<stiv2k> huh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, dont see the apostrophy :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, you wont for a day or two.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the internet breaks for ~5 days after ubuntu gets released
<Q_Continuum> I tried running it pre-release, let me find the forum post
<Q_Continuum> I know :(
<Q_Continuum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578790&highlight=debmirror+gutsy
<Q_Continuum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578790
<stiv2k> what command do i need to upgrade?  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt show any available updates
<stiv2k> oh, maybe its do-release-upgrade ?
<Q_Continuum> I was planning on mirroring it the day before, and having 99% of the stuff on my server, then just any last-minute fixes to download after that.
<Q_Continuum> I'm stumped on the 'Patch binary missing, falling back to --pdiff=none' error.  I don't know what 'Patch binary' it is looking for :-/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, try installing the package `patch`
<Q_Continuum> wow, there actually is such an app.
<Yahooadam> lol
<Yahooadam> my bios fails so badly at CPU temp readings
<Yahooadam> CPU -126C/258F MB 125C/257F
<Kamping_Kaiser> Q_Continuum, yup :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @ bios
<Yahooadam> ive checked in ubuntu before and it was like 40C so im happy enough
<Yahooadam> im pretty sure the bios is wrong ;)
<mastercane> 90 % off BIOS / chipset sensors on consumer hardware show wrong values...
<Yahooadam> yeah but usually not _that_ wrong :p
<Yahooadam> maybe off by like 5% or somthing, not 315%
<mastercane> okay - thats right ;)
<leonel> I had  Feisty working with  qemu as host  with  feisty and gutsty  guests
<leonel> now I've upgraded to Gutsy  and  the guests  hang with gutsy's qemu
<leonel> Same as  bug 126046
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126046 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gobuntu hangs on boot under qemu" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126046
<leonel> edgy and dapper as guests  work  fine
<leonel> what could change  in gutsy ??
<mastercane> leonel: post the corresponding log entries
<mastercane> the second poster in the bugreport IMO only has a simple udev problem
<leonel> mastercane: I guess just the same error he has  I have
<leonel> the same screenshots he has  it's my error   I can't get any log
<mastercane> you only have the message "/dev/disk/... does not exist"?
<mastercane> why can't you get any log?
<leonel> booting qemu ...
<mastercane> which commandline do you use?
<leonel> Loading please wait ...
<leonel> qemu gutsy.img
<leonel> I'm on gutsy as host  and gutsy as  guest
<leonel> the instalation  needed to blacklist  piix_ata
<leonel> still   loading  please wait ...
<mastercane> nothing in the logfiles?
<mastercane> can't you increase the loglevel?
<leonel> now  I have a promt  with:
<leonel> (initramfs)
<leonel>  /dev/disk no such file  or directory
<leonel>  in  /var/   I have  run and lock
<mastercane> can you start the testimages?
<leonel> no log files
<leonel> what testimages ?
<mastercane> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/download.html
<leonel> lets check ..
<leonel> mastercane: any image in particular ??
<mastercane> take the first
<leonel> linux-0.2 ..
<leonel> downloading ..
<leonel> mastercane: I got  a shell
<mastercane> so only your image is broken, not the complete qemu I think
<leonel> mastercane:  tested   dapper  edgy  centos 5 and 4  and  all worked  fine  and those where installed on feisty host   now   feisty and gutsy as guests on   gutsy host  does not work
<mastercane> did you install the non working gutsy image on gutsy or was it created under feisty, to?
<leonel> first   feisty and gutsy where created  on  feisty  and worked fine   now  upgraded the host to gutsy and  the feisty and gutsy stopped working    then  make a gutsy  guest  on gutsy host  and  installed fine   just needed to  blacklist  the  PIIX_ATA    to find the cdrom for install    and installed fine    then at boot   this is the result
<leonel>  
<Kamping_Kaiser> without downloading the ISOs, how can i see whats on an install cds seed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm sure ogra has told me in the past, but i dont remember :(
<mastercane> read this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67256 in initramfs-tools ""-generic" kernel doesn't boot after upgrade to Edgy prerelease (but -386 does)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kamping_Kaiser> any idea if ubuntu will remove all the extra indecies files for EOLd released like they removed the packages?
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: are the packages for warty actually gone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ the packages lists are gone
<leonel> didn't worked  and when boot in recovery mode   hangs  after detecting the eth0 and same error
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: but the packages, at least the source onnes, must bge there for gpl reasons
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, thtas possable, i dont know
 * lamont waves from the colorado loco party
<mikeo2> anyone here ever successfully configure SElinux with ubuntu-server?
<mikeo2> everyone i have talked to in person says its impossible to configure properly, and to not waste my time with it
<mikeo2> but since the NSA made it i think it might be worth the time
<BBHoss> anyone know of a good dedicated server provider that installs ubuntu?
<joebob777as7> hey need help with remote mysql. receiving Could not connect to host '192.168.0.2'.
<joebob777as7> MySQL Error Nr. 2003
<joebob777as7> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.2' (111)
<joebob777as7> google didn't help
<PanzerMKZ> why does it have to be installed from the factory?
<joebob777as7> anyone have any ideas or what i should be looking for?
<Ali_ix> hi
<Ali_ix> how can i reconfigure/reset WHOLE network settings (interfaces, interface names, ip addreses and ptable rules) in ubuntu? any dpkg-recinfigure like command/way to do?
<soren> Ali_ix: No, that stuff is scattered a bit.
<soren> Ali_ix: Renaming of interfaces is in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.
<soren> Ali_ix: ip address and such is in /etc/network/interfaces
<soren> Ali_ix: iptables is up to you.
<Ali_ix> soren: thanks for info, i have changed/added some network card and now whole network is messed up :|
<soren> Ali_ix: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> soren: Gutsy gibbon
<Ali_ix> soren: i thinks first thing is to name interfaces correctly
<soren> Ali_ix: Interface names should never change.
<soren> Ali_ix: That's that /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is there for.
<Ali_ix> soren: i have 3 network cards, i have problem finding the interface connected to a specific network! if i can name them like eth-local eth-net eth-wireless it makes easie to config :)
<soren> Ali_ix: Ah, right.
<soren> Ali_ix: but Ubuntu should never be changing the names unless you've told it to do so.
<Ali_ix> soren: yes, i thought there would be something to re arrange interfaces! after some nic change/removal i have som strange interface neames! eth0 eth3! and no eth2 and eth1! while the eth3 nic is the one from before nic changes ... 8} a bit confusing
<Ali_ix> hi again :)
<kraut> moin
<stefg> I could use some documentation about packaging a restricted module for a selfmade kernel. obviously the old fashioned module-assistant method from debian doesn't work, th moduöe isn't found, i think because retriced manager expects it in a different place. Googled around for some time now, but gutsy docu isn't very widespread yet, it seems
<isiahw1> Is there a GUI for the server edition or is it strictly command line?
<c1|freakyy> can i see what packages have been upgraded in the last 2 apt-get upgrade s`?
<mikeo2> do-release-upgrade froze, is there a way i could see exactly what it was doing and finish the upgrade myself?
<mikeo2> it froze at the removing old packages stage
<soren> c1|freakyy: /var/lib/dpkg.log
<soren> c1|freakyy: /var/log/dpkg.log, I mean.
<c1|freakyy> thank you
<mikeo2> so autoremoved the old packages
<mikeo2> but i don't want to restart the machine till i know its the newest version
<mikeo2> what does do-release-upgrade do after removing old packages
<mikeo2> it updated grub and everything already
<mikeo2> last thing it did was update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386
<mikeo2> seems to work
<stiv2k> hi, i recently did a do-release-upgrade on my server and when i came back a couple hours later it said the SSH session was terminated but i cant tell if the release upgrade was completed or not... what does this mean?
<nealmcb> stiv2k: did you log back in?  what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<nealmcb> stiv2k: did it warn you about upgrading over ssh, and create an additional ssh server on port 9004 in case of problems?
<nealmcb> so you might try ssh -p 9004 user@machine   to get back in
<stiv2k> nealmcb: i tried that but it said connection refused
<stiv2k> No LSB modules are available.
<stiv2k> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<stiv2k> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<stiv2k> Release:        7.10
<stiv2k> Codename:       gutsy
<stiv2k> do i need to reboot the machine after upgrading to gutsy?
<stiv2k> its acting extremely slow
<stiv2k> ok i have a serious problem
<stiv2k> the server was being slow so i rebooted it and now 2 of my other filesystems arent showing up
<stiv2k> ???
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:/$ sudo mount /home
<stiv2k> [sudo] password for steve:
<stiv2k> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home busy
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:/$ ls -l /home
<stiv2k> total 0
<stiv2k> help
<stiv2k> someone
<ScottK> !weekend | stiv2k
<ubotu> stiv2k: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<stiv2k> ScottK: i see
 * ScottK isn't the right person to help.  Sorry.
<stiv2k> dont put yourself down like that
<ivoks> :)
<stiv2k> ivoks: can you help me
<ivoks> maybe
<stiv2k> maybe is better than no
<ScottK> Not putting myself down, just file system issues aren't were my expertise is.
<ivoks> uff... file system issues...
<stiv2k> i really need to get this fs mounted cause i wanna watch a movie :/
<ivoks> well, the problem is?
<stiv2k> ivoks: ok my /home is on a different partition, /dev/sda1 than my root
<stiv2k> and after doing the dist-upgrade and rebooting
<stiv2k> all of a sudden the /home filesystem is not there anymore
<stiv2k> mount /dev/sda1 /home says
<stiv2k> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home busy
<stiv2k> but its not mounted
<stiv2k> and im stuck
<ivoks> do you have evms installed?
<stiv2k> yes
<ivoks> deinstall it
<stiv2k> why? what is it
<ivoks> apt-get --purge remove emvs
<ivoks> if you don't know, you don't need it
<stiv2k> enterprise volume management or something?
<ivoks> yes
<stiv2k> still dont know what that is
<stiv2k> also during the dist-upgrade my ssh session got terminated twice when it was doing update-initramfs
<stiv2k> i dunno why
<ivoks> i doubt that was the reason
<stiv2k> the update-initramfs takes forever...
<stiv2k> the session gets terminated every time
<stiv2k> ivoks: so what now?
<stiv2k> now that evms is gone
<stiv2k> i still cannot mount the drive
<ivoks> reboot
<stiv2k> ok
 * stiv2k hopes it works
<stiv2k> YEAAA
<stiv2k> ivoks: thanks a lot man
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> 'night all
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-21
<jnc> hope some of you are familiar with Gutsy server, the setup option is "install" or "cli"... is cli the same as the old "server" install from feisty?
<jnc> or even more minimal than server
<jnc> my goal is to set up a Xen box
<AnRkey> how do i allow a user to only have sftp instead of ssh access on his/her account?
<AnRkey> in other words, is there a shell that i can set that will only allow sftp instead of ssh?
<mralphabet> AnRkey: I think you can change their shell to /dev/null and it won't let them log in, I don't know if that also blocks sftp
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> thanks
<AnRkey> gonna give it a bash
<AnRkey> pardon the pun
<AnRkey> mralphabet, nope, I have tried that now and it fails at login
<AnRkey> switch it back and it's fine
<AnRkey> any other idea's?
 * nealmcb cheers for ivoks
<jnc> AnRkey: do not use /dev/null
<jnc> use /bin/false
<AnRkey> jnc, tried that too
<jnc> the other way is change 'x' for password to '!'
<jnc> i.e. disable shadow password and the account
<jnc> sorry I didn't read
<jnc> AnRkey: you want password based authentication from /etc/passwd, or would ssh key work too?
<AnRkey> i need to replace ftp for "special" people so keys are not a good idea
<jnc> oh who cares if they have ssh access, just set their shell to log them out
<jnc> non?
<AnRkey> that could work
<stiv2k> what is scsi_eh_1 ?
<AnRkey> ~/.bashrc?
<jnc> .bash_profile for bash
<AnRkey> echo exit >> ~/.bashrc?
<stiv2k> its popping up every couple of seconds in `top`
<AnRkey> for those users that is?
<jnc> AnRkey: it's actually .bash_login or something
<AnRkey> ok
 * AnRkey fiddles some more
<jnc> you can try it yourself, just be sure to throw a "sleep 10s" in there
<jnc> otherwise it's bad times
<jnc> or create a crap account to play with
<jnc> I don't want to hear you lock yourself out :)
<stiv2k> anybody know?
<jnc> stiv2k: kernel stuff
<stiv2k> jnc: ok... just wondering
<jnc> put on the tin foil hat if it bothers you :P
<jnc> shiny side up!
<stiv2k> basically
<stiv2k> my server seems kind of slow since the upgrade to gutsy
<stiv2k> and i cant figure out why
<jnc> is swap enabled?
<stiv2k> like it will lag when streaming a movie or even typing in the terminal thru ssh
<jnc> oh
<stiv2k> i dont really know
<jnc> and check your DNS settings
<stiv2k> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<stiv2k> like it was fine yesterday
<jnc> swapon -s will list your active swap space
<stiv2k> but when i upgraded to gutsy it seems much laggier
<stiv2k> /dev/sda5                               partition       465844  220     -1
<stiv2k> any other ideas, jnc ?
<jnc> free -m
<stiv2k>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<stiv2k> Mem:           248        244          4          0          3         75
<stiv2k> -/+ buffers/cache:        166         82
<stiv2k> Swap:          454          0        454
<jnc> uh
<jnc> you only have 256mb ram?
<stiv2k> yea
<stiv2k> but it didn't really seem to be a problem up until now
<jnc> nah, 75mb in the cache should be fine
<jnc> but a bump to 512mb physical would help you out a lot
<stiv2k> the machine only supports a maximum of 128 mb per DIMM slot
<stiv2k> and there are only 2 DIMMs
<stiv2k> (it's old)
<jnc> ha.  okay hmm
<stiv2k> i see scsi_eh_1 and hald-addon-stor showing up on top every couple of seconds
<jnc> HAL is kind of weird for a server, but whatever
<stiv2k> jnc: dont know how it got there
<stiv2k> jnc: do you think i should get rid of it?
<jnc> it's part of the new Ubuntu system
<stiv2k> oh
<jnc> honestly if you're running on a box with 256mb RAM, you may be happier running Debian Etch
<stiv2k> why?
<jnc> it's basically the same without the nice kernels and hald crap
<stiv2k> ah
<jnc> I know it was working for you before, so that's one thought, going with the earlier version
<jnc> or Ubuntu LTS 6.06
<stiv2k> well i was running feisty yesterday and it was fine
<stiv2k> then i did the release upgrade and things seem slower
<jnc> bad DNS settings can cause lag
<stiv2k> well the only nameserver i'm using is the router
<jnc>  /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname, /etc/resolv.conf
<stiv2k> oh ok
<stiv2k> straight to paste in here?
<jnc> if you have search justkidding.com   and your host is wax.myears.net,  then trying to look up wax will hang for a while
<jnc> because it tries wax.justkidding.com first
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<stiv2k> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<jnc> yeah don't paste the whole thing
<stiv2k> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<stiv2k> 127.0.0.1       galatea.neoturbine.net neoturbine.net
<stiv2k> 192.168.1.10    galatea.neoturbine.net neoturbine.net
<jnc> what...
<stiv2k> i dont know if its configured properly
<jnc> get rid of the line with your IP address
<AnRkey> jnc, i run a box with 128 at work and it's a proxy for 100+ teachers
<jnc> AnRkey: I just don't go near hardware that might be problematic, is all
<stiv2k> jnc: there's also some ipv6 stuff in the /etc/hosts
<stiv2k> and finally,
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<stiv2k> galatea.neoturbine.net
<jnc> clients don't pay me for stuff that costs less, they pay for stuff that works when I'm not around :)
<jnc> stiv2k: okay your /etc/hostname should contain only "galatea"
<stiv2k> jnc: ok...why is that
<jnc> stiv2k: /etc/hosts should have one line for localhost, one line for your hosts....
<jnc> 127.0.0.1 galatea.neoturbine.net galatea
<jnc> so that's just wrong.
<jnc> go fix that, reboot, see if it's any better
 * stiv2k shrugs
<stiv2k> i dunno if its the limitations of my wireless network, the shitty wireless driver i'm using on this laptop, or the server
<stiv2k> but im only downloading at 120- - 170 KB/s from the server
<stiv2k> when normally i'd get like 2.5 MB/s
<stiv2k> rofl!!!
<stiv2k> jnc: you're going to like this
<stiv2k> i figured out the problem
<stiv2k> (kinda)
<jnc> stiv2k: what happened?
<stiv2k> jnc: the slowness is due to the wireless driver on this laptop
<stiv2k> i dunno if you've heard of b43 before
<jnc> oh I've heard that it sucks
<jnc> and how.
<stiv2k> anyway, i have bittorrent open, and me downloading / uploading a torrent is maxing out the bandwidth the wireless driver can do (as of now they said it has severe Tx power issues)
<stiv2k> even though im only downloading/uploading at about 40 KB/s
<stiv2k> theres no more resources left for the 3 ssh sessions i have open to my server
<stiv2k> make sense?
<stork> how can i create a new user that can use sudo ?
<ivoks> add it to admin group
<stork> ah, cheers.
<stork> grr
<stork> have to install java6 by hand
<ivoks> why?
<stork> 6.06 doesn't have it in repos
<stork> and i asked my admin to give me 6.06
<stork> in retrospect, that was a bad idea
<ivoks> there wasn't java6 at  the time 6.06 was released
<stork> yarr
<kraut> moin
<ackerpaul> salut
<ackerpaul> is there any x-windows within the server edition?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not on the install cd
<ackerpaul> but it's possible to upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> upgrade?
<ackerpaul> or can i just pimp an usual desktop-ubunt into a server?
<ackerpaul> aehm,...
<ackerpaul> can i install  x-packages in an ubuntu-server edition
<ackerpaul> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<ackerpaul> yes to both of the questions? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ackerpaul> thx
<attunix> What libraries do I need installed to program in GTK?+
<attunix> I keep getting an error that <gtk/gtk.h> header file doesn't exist.
<jnc> I've read a few reports that Gutsy works as a dom0, but I can't seem to get it working like I had debian etch r4.0 working
<jnc> :(
<jnc> (Xen stuff)
<jnc> then I was chased out of #ubuntu-xen by guys posting links of women eating poop
<MenZa> lmao
<MenZa> (That's not funny, but I find it that, somehow)
<jnc> yeah.  People at datacenters have too much time to do nothing better.
<jnc> that's my guess anyways... I'm still searching for a working configuration of Gutsy as dom0
<mralphabet> o0
<m11> hello
<birmaan> evening
<jose__> hi version server 7.10 have problem windows manager
<jose__> ??
<ivoks> i didn't quite understand the question
<stork> eek
<stork> i have a feeling my ubuntu 6.06 server is being DDoSd
<stork> is there anything I can do to check?
<stork> i.e. view incoming connections ?
<nijaba> stork: netstat -a ?
<Nafallo> if netstat, you want -n :-)
<Nafallo> at least if you have many connections
<nijaba> Nafallo: right, it will be quicker
<Nafallo> probably want -t as well
<stork> eh maybe not
<stork> thanks guys
<stork> think i'm alright
<stork> server just decided to slow itself up
<jnc> okay, so is "cli" install the same as server install?
<jnc> that's not a simple question, it's a literal question about the netboot installer
<jnc> the netboot installer I have set up for Gutsy is prompting me to install with "install" or "cli"
<jnc> I've tried "install" and it ends up installing openoffice.org-common, which is kind of odd
<jnc> but who knows, is that what I want?
<jnc> pschulz01: hi
<jnc> =)
<pschulz01> jnc: Morning.
<pschulz01> jnc: What's up?
<pschulz01> jnc: (doc)
<jnc> heh.  just got a question about installation.  trying to relax this one day out of my week
<jnc> how are you?
<pschulz01> jnc: Go into work early :-)
<jnc> ha, right, on a Sunday (here in the USA)
<pschulz01> jnc: I'll be talking with American people tomorrow morning my time.. we're like.. 10 hrs behind and 1 day ahead.
<pschulz01> Has your question been answered?
<jnc> no, not acknowleged yet even
<jnc> it was about netboot installs, what exactly is a "server" install in syslinux parameters?
<pschulz01> jnc: Oh.
<pschulz01> jnc: Not sure.. does it refer to 'netboot' at all?
<jnc> nah.  I just am confused about what the difference is today with Gutsy of a Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server install
<jnc> there's a split on the website, yet they ask you to download the same ISO image
<pschulz01> jnc: I would guess that you would use the 'server' cd image rather than the desktop one.
<jnc> is it really a different one?
<jnc> I just looked, maybe I got it wrong
<pschulz01> jnc: For me it's a driver thing.. rather than userspace software.
<jnc> [Download Ubuntu Server Edition »]  == http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<pschulz01> jnc: The server CD doesn't install much of the desktop software (if any) by default.
<jnc> [You can download Ubuntu, or request a free CD from Canonical.] == http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jnc> so ...
<jnc> I think this is confusing me
<pschulz01> There are different iso images.
<jnc> the website doesn't show it
<jnc> I know there were different ISO images for Feisty Desktop and Feisty Server
<pschulz01> jnc: THe server also doen't include the 'live cd image', os it will start installing straight away.
<jnc> but now I look at Gutsy and I don't see them
<jnc> ohh....
<jnc> it's a radio button widget on the website form
<jnc> someone needs to fix that website
<atouk> how so?
<jnc> if I click on the "more info" for Ubuntu Server, I read all about this great product, and I click the link [Download Ubuntu Server Edition]
<jnc> well then, why is the Desktop edition selected?
<jnc> making the user click again is not obvious
<atouk> hmmm   sisn't confuse me.     guess i did it after i had my coffee
<atouk> (didn't)
<jnc> "Follow the [Download center] and choose Ubuntu Server edition today!"
<jnc> that would be better
<jnc> I'm a *nix admin, not a mouse in a maze. =)
<atouk> well, once you get past that, installation is painless
<jnc> okay, again with the website, what does the option for selecting an Alternate CD do if you download the Server edition
<jnc> is Server edition shipping with a LiveCD mode and Gnome interface?
<atouk> don't know    just downloaded 1 each of the desktop and server iso's
<jnc> well, okay.  I'd like to do this from netboot install, so I will have to find out what the syslinux parameters are on the Server edition insatll
<jnc> install, even
<jnc> maybe I will get the ISO, unless you have one handy and would be willing to grab the syslinux conf for pastebin?
<atouk> server install was pretty complete   only added ftp server and SWAT
<atouk> what folder?
<atouk> can't find a file named that
<peanutb> Im looking at the gutsy server disc, and im wondering what is installed by the different options. Is this posted somewhere?
<jnc> atouk: sorry, I got distracted by #ubuntu-chicago
<atouk> np
<atouk> peanut   the list of services?
<jnc> atouk: if you do a search for 'boot.txt' it should be apparent
<atouk> boot.txt is just some advertising
<peanutb> atouk, yeah
<atouk> ubuntu-installer/i386/boot-screens/splash.rleThe default installation is suitable...
<atouk> haven't seen a list    lsts see if i can remember most
<jnc> yeahhh... ubuntu-installer/i386/*.cfg
<jnc> mine is labelled pxelinux.cfg
<jnc> but for yours it would be syslinux.cfg?
<atouk> lamp, css, progresssql, samba
<jnc> oh wild.
<atouk> a couple others i didn't install
<peanutb> im guessing the print server is just CUPS configured to listen to other addresses, and the file server just samba
<jnc> atouk: would you mind to pastebin them?
<peanutb> mainly, im wondering about the mail server template
<jnc> all of them as a single pastebin would be fine
<jnc> peanutb: samba and nfs I think for the fileserver
<atouk> if i can find them
<atouk> yeah   mailserver was one too
<atouk> (don't know flavor, etc)
<pschulz01> atouk: postfix
<peanutb> is it just a smtp-ish server or is it also imap.pop3
<atouk> found prelinux.cfg    file length 0
<peanutb> imap/pop3
<jnc> nah, not prelinux.cfg
<lamont> peanutb: SMTP MTA
<jnc> yours should be called syslinux.cfg
<jnc> it's the boot loader used by a bootable cd
<peanutb> hmm. ok then
<atouk> think i found it    named default in folder prelinux.cfg
<peanutb> do they do any config at all? or is it just install packages?
<atouk> configs everything on standard install.   i used expert so i could set static ip
<jnc> atouk: ah, yeah that actually might be it, I think you're right
<atouk> answer a few qustions, reboot, server running
<atouk> painless
<peanutb> i wish there was more documentation on this. I think im gonna see how i coulde get involved in makeing some
<atouk> actually 2 default in seperate places
<jnc> atouk, http://pastebin.ca/744948
<jnc> so... my question now is, will netboot be sufficient to install Ubuntu Server?
<atouk> don't know
<atouk> did cd install
<jnc> I think we will know more by comparing the syslinux lines
<atouk> accept dcc
<jnc> atouk: okay, ready now
<atouk> still not showing?
<jnc> no, I'm not very competent with irssi DCC stuff
<atouk> hold on    i'll past a bit into a PM so you can tell if it's what you want
<jnc> interesting, it also lists "cli" and "install"
<jnc> so you picked "install" ?
<atouk> did the expert install      standard uses dhcp, experts lets you enter the ip
<jnc> yeah I would think that installing Ubuntu Server via netboot would be a supported and documented configuration, when in fact I don't see support and there's no documentation
<jnc> heh
<jnc> maybe I have to shell out money to pay for company-line support :(
<jnc> atouk: thank you for your help!
<atouk> shy not just burn a cd?
<jnc> no cd drive
<atouk> rack servers?
<jnc> yup
<atouk> usb ports?
<jnc> sure, I don't think booting from them works though
<jnc> is there a way to install Server from USB?
<atouk> if usb is a bootable device    just get large capacity usb drive or a portable CD
<atouk> of course if anything breaks, we never had this conversation
<jnc> um.  "lol"
<jnc>        /\
<jnc>           :    :  : :  : : : : :::: zoom
<atouk> one little gotcha.  if you want to use SWAT from a remote machine, you need to enable root logins
<jnc> or use SSH tunneling like a sane person ;)
<jnc> no disrespect meant
<atouk> yeah   but SWAT makes setting up samba painless
<jnc> atouk: just to be clear, what I meant is setting up port forwarding via Secure Shell, so that when a user directs their web browser on the desktop machine at http://localhost:10861/ or whatever port is being forwarded to the remote host to connect to (remote host as localhost) on the port for SWAT, it would work
<jnc> as if the user was on the server as a local machine user
<jnc> simpler example is I have a web service on my server available only to loopback and port 3000,  so I want this from my desktop, I port forward via SSH and set up 9999:localhost:3000, now on the desktop I go to http://localhost:9999/ and it works
<atouk> haven't tried that.    just that if you log on as a regular user, you can only see configuration info, you need to be able to log on a root to make changes
<jnc> ohh that is true, I had not considered this
<jnc> I wonder, is there some group the user needs to belong to for it to work?
<atouk> may be able to do it, but since my machine is going to be insulated, it was just easier to make root account active
<jnc> =)
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-13
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282456 in system-config-cluster (main) "redhat-cluster-suite metapackage should include system-config-cluster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282456
<Canaris_> hey there
<Canaris_> a bit off topic, but do you guys prefer monit or nagios? I am currently running monit and I always here how great nagios is. I checked out the nagios project site and it looks good, but doesn't really make me wanna give up monit. any reviews or thoughts on that?
<Canaris_> here -> hear
<[Solars]> erm how do i decompress a *.7z.001 files? (have a .001 and a .002 file)
<[Solars]> also have a .003 file
<azteech> solars ... sounds like you have a single zip file that was broken up into multiples ... or you have the same file saved multiple times ....
<[Solars]> yea but ic an't find anything that will unsplit and extract
<[Solars]> lzma -d my.file.z7.* doesn't work
<azteech> have you googled for .z7 extension?
<[Solars]> been looking
<[Solars]> i know what z7 is
<[Solars]> can't figure out why it won't decompress
<azteech> maybe someone renamed it?
<chmac> Is there any way to lose root privileges as root?
<chmac> The only logon I have for a server is as root, but I don't want to issue every command as root
<chmac> I'm thinking I could su to nobody?
<hads> su - your_user
<[Solars]> Chipzz make a new user to log in as if you are root on the server
<[Solars]> so when you log in you can use the user instead of root
<chmac> I found a user, admin, and then `su admin` did the trick :)
<chmac> I don't usually admin the server, so I don't want to interfere by creating new users, etc
<hads> If you use the command I gave you then you will get the correct environment etc.
<chmac> hads: I don't have a user on the machine, but admin will do
<chmac> :)
<hads> I was referring to the command, not the user.
<chmac> Any ideas on where to get a large file (say >200MiB) to test sftp transfer times between machines?
<chmac> I could download something, but somehow that seems like a waste...
<chmac> Hmm, I'm trying dd if=/dev/urandom of=test.bin, I'll see how long that takes...
<chmac> Wow, it was pretty quick :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282518 in lsscsi (universe) "error messages from lsscsi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282518
<maswan> I usually use the latest ubuntu-server amd64 iso. :)
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<kraut> moin
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<gane> which architecture machine is best to choose for server
<ivoks> gane: depends on your needs
<gane> ivoks, i am compiling a kernel i didnt know to select the processor family
<ivoks> gane: if you don't know that, you shouldn't compile kernel on your own
<gane> i just copied the config file from redhat
<ivoks> to ubuntu source?
<gane> yeah
<gane> can you help me
<ivoks> i can't help you with compiling custom kernel from ubuntu source and redhat's config; that's requires lots of time which i don't have atm
 * delcoyote hi
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<phaidros> having a amd64 xen dom0 on hardy: is it possible to boot a gutsy i386 domu ? which kernel should the config hold and be in the guest partition (lib/modules) ?
<phaidros> just for the record: it is possible. I still have quirks but it seems to boot
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282674 in php5 (main) "max_execution_time and max_input_time settings in php.ini are ignored by php cli" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282674
<scuser> hi all,  I've been trying to kerberize lustre, so I followed the instructions mentioned in the lustre manual, but unfortunately the step which requires mounting the MDT and OST using the command mount -t lustre -o sec=plain /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt didn't work raising an error which says "Unrecognized mount option "sec=plain" or missing value"  Any help, please
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282733 in samba (main) "Winbind deamon segfaults regularly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282733
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282751 in samba (main) "Winbind package does not provide PAM configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282751
<ribo> anyone here set up a jabberd server?
<xbxb> Hi. I've got a general question regarding network design. When you have a network of chat servers (like MSN or ICQ), how does each server keep track of users logged in on the other servers? Does each server send something like "user xyz logged in here" to all the other servers? I'm not talking about IRC servers, but peer-to-peer chat services like MSN.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282825 in samba (main) "winbindd stops and takes up 60%-100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282825
<rjb> hello, i'm trying to make my machine talk to an ldap server for user auth, and i'm kinda stuck
<rjb> i'm at a point where 'ldapsearch -x' shows just what i'd expect, but no ldap accounts are showing up in 'getent passwd'
<ivoks_> did you install libpam-ldap?
<ivoks_> and libnss-ldap
<rjb> yep
<ivoks_> then you didn't configure it right :/
<[Solars]> inetutils-ftpd is the ftp server package right?
<ivoks_> vsftpd
<[Solars]> erm i guess i need to read the man on that to get it running
<rjb> ivoks_: well i read all the pertinent manpages and i still have no idea what's wrong
<skorv> hello
<ivoks_> rjb: it's past 10pm over here and my brain works on 10% of capacity, so i can't help you any more atm
<BUGabundo1> hello skorv
<BUGabundo1> please explain your prob here
<BUGabundo1> so some one can help you out, better then me
<BUGabundo1> lo
<skorv> need help with the install of ubuntu server in my brand new server (ICH10R Raid - Raid1)
<skorv> i have 2 disks in Raid1
<ivoks_> that's not raid
<skorv> humm?
<ivoks_> ich10 is fakeraid and as such isn't hardware raid
<skorv> ok
<skorv> sec then
<ivoks_> your operating system sees all the disks
<skorv> windows didnt
<ivoks_> it did
<BUGabundo1> I told you so, skorv
<ivoks_> but you fooled it with a driver
<skorv> dam
<skorv> k
<skorv> sec
<skorv> my p45 neo3-fr has a 2nd raid controller
<BUGabundo1> ivoks_: he woulndt believe me that that was fake raid /soft raid
<ivoks_> if it uses CPU then it isn't hardware raid
<BUGabundo1> and software to make it work
<enmand_> ror.com
<enmand_> :/
<ivoks_> right
<skorv> damn
<enmand_> Sorry, was halfway typing a urk
<enmand_> url
<skorv> now i need hardware raid
<ivoks_> skorv: or use linux software raid
<ivoks_> skorv: it's much better than lots of low cost hardware raids
<skorv> JMicron® 363
<skorv> is it software raid as well?
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<BUGabundo1> you're screwed mate
<skorv> damn
<skorv> i'll have to buy an adpatec
<ivoks_> skorv: hardware raid costs over 1000$
<ivoks_> or not... depends on where you are
<ivoks_> anyway, i would suggest 3ware for sata disks
<[Solars]> ivoks_ is there a setting that I missed, when i xfer a file over from a windows machine to the server I get permission denied
<skorv> FastTrak TX2300 from promise....
<ivoks_> skorv: forget promise
<ivoks_> skorv: no linux drivers
<skorv> what works
<skorv> adaptec
<skorv> ?
<ivoks_> skorv: lsi, adaptec, 3ware...
<skorv> thanks
<ivoks_> perc from dell
<skorv> i'll look into it
<ivoks_> those whatever they are in hp
<ivoks_> [Solars]: you are doing anonymous upload?
<[Solars]> nay
<[Solars]> i set the conf file to allow local users to log in
<skorv> my prob... no pci-x slot :(
<ivoks_> [Solars]: and to upload?
<ivoks_> skorv: just use linux software raid, trust me
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282876 in drbd8 (universe) "drbd doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282876
<[Solars]> skorv listen to ivoks_ he know what he is talking about
<[Solars]> software raid is muchbetter
<ivoks_> [Solars]: write_enable=YES
<[Solars]> erm lemme see if i miss that
<ivoks_> doh... that drbd bug
<skorv> so... how do i configure the motherboard.... no raid... just normal sata?
<[Solars]> ivoks_ heh can't believe i over looked that
<[Solars]> skorv thats correct
<[Solars]> in the bios do not set up a raid
<[Solars]> just set them up as sata/ide drives
<skorv> kk... understood
<ivoks_> openssh server should really be in rcS :D
<BUGabundo1> is it really better then hw raid ?
<ivoks_> it's better than some low cost hw raids
<BUGabundo1> I know
 * mathiaz waves ivoks_ 
<BUGabundo1> but I always though HW would ALWAYS be better
<skorv> your thought on Adaptec RAID 1220SA
<ivoks_> mathiaz: hi! :)
<ivoks_> i would never buy LSI raid anymore :D
<skorv> its a small 2 port PCIe x1 controler
<ivoks_> skorv: i doubt you would get anything good for that price
<skorv> about 60€
<ivoks_> right
<skorv> it fits my mb
<skorv> i have no pcie 4x slots or pcix
<ivoks_> skorv: i don't remember when was the last time i used adaptec for non-scsi disks, if ever
<skorv> i did a moth ago
<skorv> hardware raid on a 2003 server
<skorv> month
<skorv> :(
<ivoks_> fwiw, i just love 3ware
<ivoks_> it even has nice tools for linux
<skorv> no pcie x1 card :(
<ivoks_> good night all
<skorv> good night
<skorv> i'm leaving windows as my personal server and moving to ubuntu
<skorv> its proving a lot more dificult
<skorv> than i expected
<samuraipenguin> skorv: i may get shunned, but my home fileserver is server 2003.  However, my production web and mail servers are all ubuntu.
<specialKevin> skorv: what problems are you running into
<skorv> disapointed 1st cuz my brand new p45 ich10r suckz
<skorv> i'm starting a business so the best cost effective server i can get is a linux server
<skorv> cuz if i'm caught with a windows server i wold have to pay enouth money that i could buy 3 or 4
<skorv> so... linux
<skorv> fast... stabe
<skorv> stable
<skorv> and free
<skorv> if i can make everything work
<skorv> i'll be really happy
<mathiaz> nijaba: a new option has been added to the -server installer to install a minimal virtual machine
<nijaba> thanks  mathiaz!
<mathiaz> nijaba: once the -virtual kernel promotion is fixed a minimal vm install takes around 356MB
<nijaba> I guess the increase comes from the recommends
<nijaba> that's only 56m though
<mathiaz> nijaba: probably - what is the size of a JeOS install?
<mathiaz> nijaba: 300MB?
<nijaba> about 300
<mathiaz> nijaba: right - I thought about asking the installer team if selecting virtual machine could ask to not install recommends
<mathiaz> nijaba: but it may not be worth as we'd introduce another type of setup
<mathiaz> nijaba: does vm-builder install recommends?
<nijaba> mathiaz: I think we are fine as is
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmmm, I should check that.
<nijaba> mathiaz: vmbuilder seems to install recommends as well, so we are fine. base vmbuilder image is 366M
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-14
<skorv> ok
<skorv> finished
<skorv> i installed all
<skorv> how can i view gknome
<skorv> gnome
<skorv> since the server doesnt go to x
<skorv> (new guy to linux trying a server config = crazy)
<hads> skorv: A server doesn't typically have X installed.
<skorv> i know
<skorv> but i feel more at ease using it
<skorv> need to install xampp and other stuff
<skorv> graphics interface will make things easy for me at this point
<hads> Well you would need to install it. Probably with the ubuntu-desktop meta package or something.
<skorv> yea
<skorv> i tryed it
<skorv> will be nice to copy stull arround
<skorv> still have a ntfs volume...
<hads> You'll likeley receive more help with GUI things from the #ubuntu channel.
<skorv> after i clean it how do i format it
<skorv> i'm hopeless
<skorv> just newb :(
<hads> Reading the server guide will help
<skorv> where can i find it... ubuntu site?
<hads> /topic
<skorv> thankz
<skorv> to do this with little or no experience on linux is almost suicidal
<skorv> but.... that's just me
<skorv> any idea how do i set the num lock status on at boot ?
<skorv> anyone here runs xampp?
<skorv> got the virtual hosts working but now it adds a xampp/ to the url
<slestak> does harder server have a firewall enabled by default that would block incoming ssh?  I did install openssh and started it.  can ssh to locahost, but cannot port forward 2201 on a hrhel host to a hardy vbos gurst
<slestak> i am using the 8.04.1 livecd install
<ropetin> It has ufw installed by default, but it's not enabled (at least it wasn't for me)
<slestak> i saw that on reboot, said disabled but thought I would ask.  I am looking at server guide now
<slestak> i have perfect outbound access, just get port refused on rhel host.
<slestak> trying to run HH in a vbox vm
<ropetin> You're connecting from the Ubuntu box to the RedHat one?
<ropetin> How's the networking for both configured, are they contactable in other ways?  I.e. can you ping one to the other?
<slestak> been lurking #vbox for 3 days but no joy yet.  no, vice versa.  rhel 5.2 host trying to connect to HH server guest.  have port 2201 forwarded to port 22 on guest.  set it up using the VBoxManage command
<slestak> with nat + vbox, its documented that icmp will not respond.  i have perfect outbound connection with both boxes.
<slestak> i dont want to use bridged tun0 setup for vm, the server is remote and im afraid i will bork sth
<ropetin> Outbound to each other, or outbound to the world?
<slestak> outboud to world.  nothing inbound to HH vm
<slestak> i eventually will setup lamp test, but ssh was supposed to be the easy case :)
<ropetin> True :D
<slestak> trying to get ubuntu into my shop with tomcat to replace iis + servletexec
<slestak> wheres our pastebin?  is 3 lines too much for this channel?
<jfsc> I installed the server kernel but the Update Manager wants to reinstall the generic
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283031 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283031
<gane> how to check the kernel features enabled or not through make menuconfig
<sathish> hi to all
<sathish> how to check performance of our DNS Server and dhcp server
<gane> sathish, install some gui related packages
<gane> how to check the kernel features enabled or not through make menuconfig
<sathish> any server performance tools is there ?
<sathish> i want to monitor DNS & DHCP & Proxy server Performance
<sathish> can u give some suggestion ?
<lukehasnoname> no idea from me
<antdedyet> sathish: there are some round about way sto monitor bind's DNS performance using snmp with cacti and enabling query logs, but if you do A LOT of queries, this has a large potential to impact your service speed
<henkjan> sathish: have a look at munin
<henkjan> sathish: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=MonitorBindWithMunin
<sathish> henkjan, no
<sathish> i will see
<gane> how to check the kernel features enabled or not through make menuconfig
<gane> how to check the kernel features enabled or not through make menuconfig
<Technoviking> I got a dapper server that is hanging after starting kernel log
<Technoviking> any ideas what would cause that
<gane> how to check the kernel features enabled or not through make menuconfig
<kraut> moin
<hendrylee> what is the minimum diskspace possible with ubuntu jeos installation?
<hads> Don't recall off the top of my head what the base is, a couple hundred meg from memory
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281909 in samba (main) "gvfsd-smb crashed when accessing network drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281909
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282113 in samba (main) "gvfsd-smb crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282113
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283187 in apache2 (main) "package apache2.2-common 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283187
<ganes> how to test the squid , is there any tool
<ganes> how to test the squid performance , is there any tool
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283239 in openldap (main) "objectclass filter bug in rwm overlay module of slapd 2.4.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283239
<slicslak> anyone out there using ssmtp?  I have it on a number of servers.  i'm assuming it's still the best for what it does?  (get mail off system to a mail hub).
<Koon> slicslak: I'd say that, yes
<slicslak> Koon, thanks.  just never know when the landscape has changed while I was busy elsewhere...
<Owner_> hey can i use a 250gb drive on an ubuntu server as a share over the internet?
<Owner_> hello?
<mathiaz> nijaba: the "install minimal virtual machine" option leads to a 325 MB install
<mathiaz> nijaba: it works on i386 - but fails on amd64
<mathiaz> kirkland: do you have an intel x86_64 processor for you intrepid kvm host?
<mathiaz> kirkland: nevermind my question above - I've found the issue
<zul> i seriously hate php
<kirkland> mathiaz: yes, i almost universally use amd64 for hosts and guests
<kirkland> mathiaz: unless i need to test something in i386
<Technoviking> do I need to install a 64 bit version of server to use more than 4 GB of memory
<Deeps> either that or use PAE
<Technoviking> Deeps: is PAE instructions in the wiki?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283431 in sysstat (universe) "sar, mpstat report extraneous CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283431
<Deeps> Technoviking: no idea, have a look and see
<Deeps> Technoviking: if it's not, you'll probably find something on google
<slestak> hi.  i have installed ubuntu hardy server in a vm for a demo lamp machine.  ive looked at the server guide but I cannot determine if the mysql5 has a root user by default.  most of the docs I see presume it will.
<slestak> but using mysqladmin with a -u just prints usage information.
<slestak> i.e. /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root
<slestak> i vrified with init.d/mysql that it is running
<joebob777as7> where can I add custom dns lookups? i Tried  adding te.foo.com 127.0.0.1 to resolv.conf and the restarted networking with /etc/init.d/networking restart and it still can't find it...
<skorv> hello
<skorv> things are going nicely
<skorv> one small question
<skorv> how do i run a program automaticly every boot (like windows service)
<hads> Who would you like to run it as and what type of program?
<skorv> has to be runned as root
<skorv> its an echoserver
<skorv> from echogent
<skorv> it allows me better management over vnc (i do remote support a lot)
<skorv> thats one reason i changed to linux... faster and much more stable
<hads> You'd typically run a daemon from a script in /etc/init.d/ and update-rc.d
<skorv> ok
<skorv> how do i create the script
<lukehasnoname> You write a script file.. look up bash or zsh scripting on google
<skorv> and it will run on boot....
<skorv> great
<hads> You can also run things from /etc/rc.local but an init script would be the preferred way
<lukehasnoname> You'll set it's "mode" to executable, include it in the /etc/init.d folder, and create a link to it in one of the rc.d folders.
<hads> (using update-rc.d)
<skorv> in linux everything appears to be deadly complicated
<hads> Depends what you're used to :)
<skorv> so far i got apache to work with virtual hosts..... i know its basic but for me it feels like gold at the olimpics
<hads> Good stuff
<hads> Here's some results that should help; http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=creating+an+init+script+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<skorv> i cna name the cript anything?
<skorv> *script
<skorv> can
<skorv> damn keyboard
<hads> Sure
<skorv> (fingers most likely to be guilty)
<skorv> k thanks
<skorv> you ppl are trhe best... without your help i couldnt get this far
<docta_v> i'm trying to add some module options for an ethernet driver (forcedeth)
<docta_v> i added the line to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<docta_v> but it doesn't look like the options are taking effect
<docta_v> is there something i'm missing?
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-15
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<mathiaz> kirkland: do you have a libvirt daemon running?
<mathiaz> kirkland: or you just use a plain kvm?
<kirkland> mathiaz: both
<kirkland> root      6136     1  0 Oct13 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/libvirtd -d
<kirkland> nobody    6213  6136  0 Oct13 ?        00:00:00 dnsmasq --keep-in-foreground --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file  --conf-file  --listen-address 192.168.122.1 --except-interface lo --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/libvirt/dhcp-default.leases --dhcp-range 192.168.122.2,192.168.122.254
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - so with libvirt you need to update the configuration of the guest
<kirkland> mathiaz: k, how so?
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57644/
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^ this is the configuration of a running guest
<kirkland> mathiaz: where does this go?
<mathiaz> kirkland: the important part is when you define the interface
<mathiaz> kirkland: <model type='virtio'/>
<mathiaz> kirkland: try to use the virsh command
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh dumpxml guest-vm-name
<mathiaz> kirkland: or start with
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh list
<mathiaz> kirkland: to get the list of running guest.
<mathiaz> kirkland: then dump the xml configuration to a local file
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh dumpxml guest-name > libvirt.xml
<mathiaz> kirkland: edit libvirt.xml to set the network interface model to virtio
<mathiaz> kirkland: and reload the configuration with
<kirkland> mathiaz: virsh list shows nothing
<kirkland> mathiaz: but i have two kvm's running from the command line, with kvm .....
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh define guest-vm-name
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - try: virsh list --all
<mathiaz> kirkland: if nothing is listed, then you don't have any vm guest defined in libvirt
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, now i see a few ***ancient*** vm's i created in virt-manager, long ago
<mathiaz> kirkland: I don't think that libvirtd knows about the kvm machines started from the command line
<kirkland> mathiaz: should i do this testing through virt-manager?
<mathiaz> kirkland: you could - I tend to use virsh
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh is just a command line/shell front-end to libvirtd while virt-manager is the GUI front-end to libvirtd
<mathiaz> kirkland: I don't know if you can set a virtio network interface with virt-manager
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, fair enough
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, so i have a vm in virsh that I can overwrite, or replace the disk or whatever
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - so dump the xml configuration to a local file
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh dumpxml vm-name > new_vm.xml
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57647/
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - edit the xml file to add "<model type='virtio'/>
<mathiaz> kirkland: to the network interface section
<mathiaz> kirkland: below source network='default'/>
<Baryon> My ubuntu 7.10 server has ceassed allowing XWin (via cygwin) to connect.  XWin can connect to other Linux X-Windows server.
<kirkland> mathiaz: done
<mathiaz> kirkland: all right - now reload the configuration with
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh define new_vm.xml
<Baryon> more ... so not firewall issue, unless a firewall has grown in Ubuntu?
<kirkland> mathiaz: done
<mathiaz> kirkland: now you can start the vm with:
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh start vm-name
<Baryon> more ... this all worked last month, and then ceased (maybe an ugrade introduced new security?)
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay.
<kirkland> mathiaz: and to connect to it?
<Baryon> more.. Has anyone had a similar experience, or a suggested solution?  (over)
<mathiaz> kirkland: if you can get the vncdiplay with the vncdipslay command
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh vncdisplay vm-name
<kirkland> mathiaz: nope
<kirkland> mathiaz: can i just get a console?
<mathiaz> kirkland: try ttyconsole then
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh ttyconsole vm-name
<kirkland> mathiaz: didn't work either
<mathiaz> kirkland: try virsh dumpxml vmname
<mathiaz> kirkland: there should be the vnc port there
<kirkland> mathiaz: hang on
<kirkland> mathiaz: kernel panic'd
<kirkland> mathiaz: not enough memory
<kirkland> mathiaz: it's booting now
<mathiaz> kirkland: on the host or on the guest?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i connected to it through virt-manager
<kirkland> mathiaz: guest
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - you can use virt-manager to connect to it also - it uses the vnc display IIRC
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay network is working
<kirkland> mathiaz: how can i verify that i'm virtio-networking?
<kirkland> mathiaz: lsmod | grep virt shows: virtio_net, virtio_pci, virtio_ring, virtio
<mathiaz> kirkland: on the host try to get the kvm command line
<mathiaz> kirkland: the list of modules seems correct too
<kirkland> mathiaz: ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: kvm command line?
<mathiaz> kirkland: on the host, libvirtd starts kvm to run your guest
<mathiaz> kirkland: so if you grep the kvm processes you'll see the one that runs your virtio guest
<kirkland> mathiaz: ah, looking good
<mathiaz> kirkland: it should show that the network interface is started with a virtio driver
<kirkland> /usr/bin/kvm -S -M pc -m 512 -smp 1 -name intrepid -monitor pty -no-acpi -boot c -drive file=/local/virt/intrepid-virtio.img,if=ide,index=0,boot=on -net nic,macaddr=00:16:3e:32:80:31,vlan=0,model=virtio -net tap,fd=11,script=,vlan=0,ifname=vnet1 -serial none -parallel none -usb -vnc 127.0.0.1:
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - so I think it all looks good
<mathiaz> kirkland: you've got a guest running with a virtio network device.
<kirkland> mathiaz: excellent, i think this one is put to bed ;-)
<kirkland> mathiaz: and TheMuso has committed the remaining fix for virtio disks
<kirkland> mathiaz: now, I just need to go through the dozen or so KVM CVE's that kees threw at me :-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - to be correct the virtio network bug was in the installer
<mathiaz> kirkland: the installer wasn't able to load the virtio network modules
<kirkland> mathiaz: right
<kirkland> mathiaz:  i just mean that you've verified hardy host, me intrepid host now
<mathiaz> kirkland: have you booted an install?
<kirkland> hrm, no
<kees> kirkland: well, many of those aren't kvm
<kirkland> mathiaz: ah, i see what you mean
<kirkland> kees: i know, i was just lighting you up :-)
<kees> haha
<mathiaz> kirkland: I've done a couple of test install today and they all completed correctly (all my guests are setup to use virtio networking by default)
<mathiaz> kirkland: so I'm confident the installer work is working correctly.
<kirkland> mathiaz: sounds good
<kirkland> mathiaz: i need to respond to a couple of ecryptfs and raid bugs that i've neglected while focusing on virtio over the last few days
<kirkland> mathiaz: btw ...  i moved my blog
<kirkland> mathiaz: we'll need to update the ubuntu-server pull
<kirkland> mathiaz: new location is at blog.dustinkirkland.com
<kirkland> mathiaz: i imported all of my old articles from wordpress
<kirkland> mathiaz: planet.ubuntu.com is currently broken
<mathiaz> kirkland: noticed that. I'll update the feed on ubuntuserver.
<mathiaz> kirkland: is there a feed for the Ubuntu-Server label?
<mathiaz> kirkland: I don't see an obvious link to just pull post labeled with Ubuntu-Server
<kirkland> mathiaz: one sec
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/feeds/posts/default/-/ubuntu-server
<mathiaz> kirkland: awesome - thanks.
<mathiaz> kirkland: note that the url is case sensitive
<Baryon> XDMCP/GDM: problem connecting to Ubunut 7.10 w/ XWin under cygwin.  It worked last week. Won't work this week! Has latest upgrade added some firwall security? Any ideas on where to lok for a solution?
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/feeds/posts/default/-/Ubuntu-Server
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^ that works
<mathiaz> Baryon: I'm not sure that here is the best place to ask for X related questions.
<mathiaz> Baryon: you may wanna try #ubuntu instead.
<Baryon> mathiaz: I thought that it may be a server security issue - e.g blocked port.
<Baryon> mathiaz: But I will try #ubuntu. Thanks.
<mathiaz> Baryon: an update in a stable release won't introduce such a new feature.
<Baryon> mathiaz: Then I am at a loss, and don't know how I broke XDMCP!
<Baryon> mathiaz: If you are right, then that leaves but one other possibility.  Thanks!
<Baryon> XDMCP or GDM or port problem.  It worked last week. Cannot login to Ubuntu Server 7.10 via thin client (XWin under cygwin on XP64). I don't know what changed. Any ideas?
<mathiaz> zul: is the -virtual kernel working in a xen environment?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283534 in openssh (main) "Segmentation Fault with SSH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283534
<owh> Hiya, never done this, so I thought I'd ask before I break some stuff seriously. Have a ubuntu server in production that is running samba without domain logons. All users are connected as guests. I want to migrate to it being a domain server, but I don't want to break everything immediately...
<owh> I want to turn domain logons on, but before I do, will this kill all the clients, require accounts or any such major impact, or can I just turn it on and the clients will be able to connect as they have as a guest?
 * owh is slowly bringing this client into the 21st century :)
<owh> Where might I locate a process that will allow me to migrate from this essentially peer-to-peer environment into one where the server is a pdc?
<maxwave3> h
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong
<NCommander> ScottK, I need your 2 cents on a backport which is somewhat unique
<ScottK> OK
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/283468
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 283468 in hardy-backports "[hardy] kdesvn not compatible with svn 1.5 - please backport (import) kdesvn from debian unstable to hardy" [High,Incomplete]
<ScottK> I'm all for it.
<NCommander> Ok, I confirmed it build, and installs
<ScottK> How's it work with svn 1.5?
<NCommander> I haven't confirmed the original but I"m about to test to make sure it works with the version from SVN
<NCommander> I am testing that now ;_)
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm suprised you said yes, I was expecting a no since it requires backporting a sid package
<ScottK> NCommander: It's not really different than sticking KDE3.5.10 in hardy-backports when we have no KDE3 in Intrepid.
<ScottK> I think KDE3 in Intrepid is a special case.
<ScottK> This is part of that because if we hadn't gone to KDE4 in Inrepid, then you'd be able to backport from there.
<NCommander> Well, we can't fix the problem in intrepid since thats frozen, and kdesvn won't qualify for a FFe. and it will be fixed in Jaunty via an import from Debian, I don't see the huge issue
<ScottK> In Intrepid we'd want the KDE4 version anyway.
<ScottK> Which there is one.
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> That makes sense
<NCommander> This bug must also exist in intrepid then ...
<ScottK> Unless the KDE4 version is an updated one.
<ScottK> I know it's packaged, but not if it works with 1.5
<NCommander> It's the same version
<NCommander> (in both intrepid and hardy)
<ScottK> The KDE4 one is kdesvn-kde4
<ScottK> Dunno why we didn't transition it.
<NCommander> Probably got overlooked
<ScottK> So it's a bug in Intrepid.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<NCommander> Probably should be fixed now
<NCommander> kdesvn just crashes for me
<ScottK> Lemme see if I can find someone to sponsor it for you.
<ScottK> NCommander: There you go (#kubunut-devel)
<ScottK> For some better spelling of kubuntu
<NCommander> lol
<ajmitch> seems accurate to me
<NCommander> ScottK, so when are we going to create intrepid-backports?
<ScottK> NCommander: That's up to jdong, but it can be created as soon as the release happens.
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm confirming both the bug, and that backporting kdesvn fixes it
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  See nixternal about fixing Intrepid and then we'll deal with the backport.
<NCommander> ScottK, the package is in the PPA, but I'm unsure I got the versioning right (I assume its normal, but this might be a special case since its a backport from sid vs intrepid/jaunty)
<ScottK> NCommander: What version are you pulling in?  0.14.6-1 or 1.0.4-2?
<NCommander> 1.0.4-2 from Debian sid
<NCommander> Which works
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That's a KDE3 version still.
<ScottK> The KDE4 version is some higher number.
<NCommander> ah
<gane> is there any tool to tset the squid performance
<Scix> Is there a large resource loss installing ubuntu-desktop on top of a ubuntu-server?
<Scix> talking about the ubuntu-desktop package... CLI is to time assuming...
<lukehasnoname> install xfce
<lukehasnoname> if you're going to use a gui
<lukehasnoname> I mean, most of the tools you use on a server are console based anyway
<Scix> The main reason i want a gui is to run tools like gbind or QG (GQ?)
<gane> is there any tool to tset the squid performance
<_ruben> Scix: best way is to just install the xlibs and run an X server on your desktop .. then use ssh -X to tunnel your X traffic
<Scix> xlibs and that's it? Sounds realy easy :)
<_ruben> and any other dependencies you might need for gbind .. shouldnt require a full blown X install
<Scix> _ruben: tanks :) I'll try it out
<Scix> Do i need to install gbind on the server, or at the workstation?
<gane>  please anyone tell me, how to get the "switchable on-the-fly I/O schedulers " in kernel 2.6.26
<ivoks> idea for intrepid+1 - bring up SSH daemon when in single user mode, since network is already up :/
<[Solars]> ivoks that makes too much sense
<ivoks> i have a situation where server is couple of thousands of miles away
<ivoks> and it has filesystem error and no ipmi and no any remote management
<ivoks> but it did bring network up, i can ping it and everything
<ivoks> i just can't do anything about it :/
<bigon> hi could some one have a look at bug #258192
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 258192 in dhcp3 "problem with paths and binding to ldap server" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258192
<Koon> zul: would you consider bug 280428 a bug or a feature ?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 280428 in openvpn "Prompted for VPN (openvpn) user info at boot-up" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280428
<zul> Koon: just a sec
<zul> Koon: bug imho
<Koon> zul: it's a debian "fix" we merged
<Koon> zul might also cause bug 278784
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 278784 in openvpn "openvpn configuration with token (pkcs11 provider) blocks the boot" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278784
<Koon> since according to the reporter it did not occur with hardy
<zul> Koon: *sigh* yeah I saw I still think its a bug though
<Koon> zul: so we should revert the change and add the < /dev/null again ?
<zul> I think so
<Koon> zul: I wanted confirmation that it would fix 278784 too, but I won't have it before tomorrow
<zul> Koon: ok hmmm....
<Koon> I'll prepare the fix today and we'll see how we can slip it before freeze tomorrow ?
<Koon> or just fix it
<zul> slip it
<TrioTorus> ubuntu.com lets me download an alternative desktop cd, is there an alternative server cd available as well?
<TrioTorus> I would like to install ubuntu server to a software raid with lvm
<Scix> TrioTorus: there is not a alternate server disk. but google ubuntu lvm raid, and you should find something to help you :)
<nijaba> TrioTorus: You do not need an alternate cd, but I would recommend waiting for Intrepid as kirkland as worked a lot to make it easier to set this up
<TrioTorus> ok, anywhere I can see a 'what's new' page for intrepid server?
<TrioTorus> I guess a 'what's new is only for after the release. Makes sense. Thanks for the pointers.
<W8TAH> im doing all my server updates today -- is there a way i can make it do an update, upgrade and all in one command without me having to come back to it and tell it yes i want to do it?
<sommer> W8TAH: you can try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> thanks
<slicslak> if i specify dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces will ubuntu overwrite /etc/resolv.conf on boot?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283807 in freeradius (universe) "freeradius with openssl support doesn't compile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283807
<brewmaster> anyone have any recommendations about the best way to prevent people from sending e-mail from addys on my domain?
<brewmaster> I've tried using SPF records, but it seems to still be happening
<maswan> stop using smtp?
<maswan> sorry, there really isn't any good cures for spam out there
<brousch> brewmaster, there is nothing you can do. It is totally up to the receiving mail server to check and enforce your SPF
<brewmaster> brousch, meaning the people that the mail's are being sent to?
<maswan> brewmaster: yes
<brousch> brewmaster, not even the recipients, it is up to the recipient's mail server admin. I don't think there is any SPF checking for mail clients
<brewmaster> brousch, I'm just a little distraught that I can do this: http://pastebin.ca/1227864
<brewmaster> if I run that code on a completely different server, gmail sees no problem with it
<brewmaster> they even give an SPF pass
<brousch> Gmail is one of the few that that checks SPF
<brewmaster> SPF records are in a server's DNS, no?
<brousch> right
<maswan> But most recipient mail servers don't care about SPF
<brousch> Gmail checks SPF, but I don't think they reject based on it. I think they just send it to spam
<brousch> If Gmail is passing SPF from what should be incorrect servers, then your SPF may be set up wrong
<brewmaster> brousch, weird, openspf tells me everything is fine with my spf records
<brewmaster> it rejects from the IP i'm testing
<brewmaster> yet gmail labels it as a "pass"
<brousch> that is unexpected
<brewmaster> just tested somewhere else, it gave me a "softfail"
<brewmaster> wait a minute...
<brewmaster> "However, the domain is still testing its SPF policy, so the message should not have been rejected."
<brewmaster> i didn't realize my domain was testing the SPF policy....
<brewmaster> (and I have no idea what that mean :P)
<brousch> I have no idea either
<brewmaster> brousch, if I'm getting rejection letters saying that messages from "spammer@yourdomain.com" are being rejected, then that is a good thing, no?
<brousch> It means people are rejecting spam that is using your domain name. Whether that is good or not is subjective. ;)
<Koon> zul: posted openvpn fix for bug 280428, will you handle it or should I subscribe main-sponsors ?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 280428 in openvpn "Prompted for VPN (openvpn) user info at boot-up" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280428
<zul> Koon: ill do it right now
<Koon> this one behaves like hardy did
<brewmaster> brousch, good that it's recognized as spam since it's not me who's sending it, bad that people are trying to send spam through my domain
<zul> Koon: done
 * Koon hugs zul
<Ahmuck> i'm trying to install and use ltsp on ubuntu server, which i thought was available with tasksel.  however tasksel does not execute.
<Ahmuck> what am i doing wrong?
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to use the break=top option on the Ubuntu Hardy Server CD. Should this work like it typically does?
<rrittenhouse> It's just going straight to the install screen without dropping me into busybox
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283844 in sg3-utils (universe) "missing scsi_reserve script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283844
<r2bit> hi there. i've a question about how ubuntu server releases updates. does it only send out patches like rhel or new releases aswell?
<r2bit> say.. will there wver be a php 5.3 package in 8.04LTS?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #277213 in apache2 (main) "Apache 2.2.9 strange logs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277213
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to install Ubuntu Hardy on an IBM Netfinity 5100 and it is failing with all sorts of different issues. I just tried pure Debian and it seems to be working fine.
<rrittenhouse> With Ubuntu server it gets through part of the screens until it stops and errors about reading the cd. The cd has been checked and is fine...
<rrittenhouse> with the Ubuntu hardy live cd it spits out IO errors
<greenfly> rrittenhouse: was this an official cd or one your burned?
<rrittenhouse> greenfly: One that was burned. I just used it in another machine and it worked fine.
<greenfly> rrittenhouse: I've seen things like that some times when I burn a CD at a fast rate. it seems some CD-ROM drives can read it fine and others can't
<greenfly> perhaps try burning a new CD-ROM at a much slower speed, or alternatively, on a different CD-R
<rrittenhouse> greenfly: Weve tried 3 different cd-rom drives and a new ide cable
<rrittenhouse> greenfly: It always seems to get to the same step with the server cds when it fails
<rrittenhouse> greenfly: For some reason the Debian cd worked like a charm
<ScottK> Did you try the alternate CD?  It uses the same installer that Debian uses.
<rrittenhouse> ScottK: Yeah with the same results.
<ScottK> Odd.
<rrittenhouse> ScottK: Like right now for instance it's stuck on binutils-static-udeb and it ends up erroring out.
<ScottK> Sorry.  No ideas here.
<rrittenhouse> ok
<rrittenhouse> thanks anyhow
<rrittenhouse> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/148466 Appears to be the same problem were having here.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 148466 in linux "Won't boot on a DELL Poweredge 2500" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick question.  How can I tell if the ubuntu version of 32bit or 64bit?
<ivoks> uname -a
<mm_202> No, tried that.
<mm_202> On a 32bit install: Linux jayoffice 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mm_202> dammit
<mm_202> Linux terra 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:43:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mm_202> Just noticed the second-to-last word...
<mm_202> ivoks: Thank you and sorry!
<ivoks> np
<ScottK> ivoks: You should have to do VERY little custom configuration of amavisd-new in Intrepid.  The Ubuntu defaults will look very familiar to you.  Thanks.
<ivoks> ScottK: :D
<ScottK> For Jaunty I think we're well positioned now to automate integration with postfix, clamav, and spamassassin.
<ivoks> ScottK: we could push quarantine system there too
<ScottK> I think so, but I haven't looked at the specifics.
<ivoks> the main problem is that there's lots of products
<ivoks> but they don't blend very nice...
<xbxb> Is it possible to deinstall Apache & PHP cleanly so that no traces of the software are left and I can reinstall them from scratch?
<ivoks> we should just take the code and make one final solution :)
<ivoks> xbxb: apt-get --purge remove apache.* php.*
<xbxb> thanks... will this also get rid of configuration files, etc?
<ivoks> xbxb: yes
<xbxb> ivoks: thank you
<ivoks> xbxb: unless you created your own configs in /etc/apache2/conf.d/* or /etc/php5/conf.d/*
<ivoks> xbxb: you'll have to remove those manualy
<xbxb> but it will delete every file of the software that was created automatically, yes?
<ScottK> ivoks: Then I guess we ought to pick one and make it play nice.
<ivoks> ScottK: or write something from scratch :/
<ScottK> Yes, but we should avoid that where it's reasonable to do so.
<ivoks> ScottK: i told you i'm thinking of starting a project inside my company which should result with something like that
<ivoks> ScottK: in the end, it would be open source, and pushed into ubuntu
<xbxb> ..
<ivoks> ScottK: but this is like... 2 years time frame
<ivoks> anyway... time to grab and work on ebox
<xbxb> ivoks: is this correct?
<ivoks> xbxb: yes
<xbxb> k
<ivoks> xbxb: man apt-get
<ivoks> Use purge instead of remove for anything that would be removed.
<ivoks> oh...
<ivoks> there's apt-get purge now
<ivoks> nice...
<ivoks> didn't know about that :D
<Level15> hi. i installed ubuntu server 8.04 with postgresql, but postgresql does not seem to have the fuzzystrmatch functions. why is that_
<xbxb> Level15:  I don't know, but #postgresql may be a better place to ask
<Level15> xbxb: im asking there now
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #283982 in samba (main) "Windbindd crashes while handling something with trusted domains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283982
<anlif> Hi all. I have a problem with Torrentflux-b4rt. I just set it up and got it running now, the problem is, I can only access it locally on my network (with a local ip, e.g 192.168.1.10) and not with my dns (or the ip that I get from my provider, which is the same). When I try to do this I get a "404 error, file not found". I suspect it might have something to do with my routers ability to be remotely configured. It's a Linksys WRT54gl router. Th
<ropetin> anlif: what port is it running on, and have you forwarded that in your router?
<lamont> ScottK: kewl
<lamont> (integration fun)
<ScottK> ;-)
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-16
<fduplex> I just followed the instructions to install ubuntu JeOS under vmware server, and when I attempt to install vmware tools, vmware says it is incompatible and won't mount the iso image to the drive. Is there a known workaround for this?
<smultron> i'm trying to install bacula, but it seems to be missing the bacula-dir.conf file in /etc/bacula
<smultron> this was installing using apt-get install bacula-server
<greggman> In K-Network MAnager Icon I found out that my box uses eth2..How could I change it to eth0?
<ScottK> greggman: Why do you care?  What problem are you trying to solve?
<greggman> ScottK, since I'm using the box for wifi gator..so I need it to change to eth0
<greggman> ScottK, how would I change it? any idea?
<ScottK> What I would do is run grep -r eth2 * in /etc and see where that's used.  Carefully consider making changes.  It'll be quite easy to end up with no networking at all.  Also figure out what's using eth0 now.
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<chmac> I'm trying to connect via reverse ssh to an ubuntu machine and getting "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<chmac> Any suggestions?
<chmac> I've got the person to log onto my machine with `ssh -R 1024:localhost:22 blah`
<chmac> I'm now trying to log onto their machine with `ssh -p 1024 localhost` and getting that error
<chmac> But, if I connect my laptop in the same way, it seems to work fine
<chmac> Managed to get him sorted in the end :)
<sylvaing> f:q!
<sylvaing> sorry, bad window
<sylvaing> :-D
<ewook> whats so bad about this window? =/
<sylvaing> hi all, it seems that directory of cyrus on hardy had bad owner (/var/lib/cyrus/* /var/spool/cyrus/* /var/spool/sieve/*)
<sylvaing> is a packaging bug? or not?
<_ruben> sylvaing: could very well be
<_ruben> not using cyrus myself .. sieve's tempting, though im used to qmail style maildirs
<sylvaing> but when i install just cyrus-imapd, few directory are "root:root" owner
<sylvaing> and when I start cyrus mail.log full about permission denied
<sylvaing> mail.log is full
<sylvaing> (sorry for my english ;-) )
<kraut> moin
<pschulz01> Anyone here dealt with LDAP(slapd) and creating an addressbook for Evolution?
<pschulz01> I'm looking for more information on the attributes used by the address book.
<Safri>  hello, when I connect to samba server from Windows, it keep saving the logged username and password.
<sommer> pschulz01: you should be able to accomplish that using inetOrgPerson as your objectClass
<sommer> pschulz01: the mail, cn, title, etc attribute should show up in evolution
<rrittenhouse> I need help getting Hardy Server LTS to install on a machine. I am running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/148466
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 148466 in linux "Won't boot on a DELL Poweredge 2500" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rrittenhouse> Intrepid *WORKS* but I need hardy LTS
<rrittenhouse> any ideas other than installing a new controller?
<xbxbxb> Hey, I transfered a folder from my windows box to my linux box... I don't understand why I get different values in Windows explorer and with "find * -type f | du --apparent-size -b -c" for the same folder and it does not contain any hidden files. But all files have been transfered and are intact.
<rrittenhouse> Is there anyway to drop to busybox with the Ubuntu Server cd?
<rrittenhouse> similar to break=top with the other cds
<lantjie> hey folks. do you guys know how to setup a ubuntu-server
<lantjie> i am running ubuntu 7.04
<lantjie> cache
<lantjie> sorry
<lantjie> please someone help
<greenfly> lantjie: sure you don't mean 8.04? that's the latest Long Term Support release
<smultron> what user does apache2 run as? nobody?
<sommer> smultron: www-data
<smultron> sommer: thanks
<sommer> np
<smultron> just curious, is there a file that says that somewhere? wondering how to figure that out on other systems, too
<sommer> probably /etc/init.d/apache2
<sommer> but doing ps -ef | grep apache will show you as well
<smultron> ah, thanks
<mathiaz> nijaba: is there a reason why the default suite selected in vmbuilder is hardy?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I'd expect it to be intrepid for the version in intrepid
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmm, good question.  not that I know of.  Maybe soren preferred to do an LTS by default?
<nijaba> mathiaz: if you feel it should be changed, I can do that in a snap
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - I think it makes sense to install intrepid by default for intrepid
<nijaba> mathiaz: allright, on my way
<mathiaz> nijaba: it's a change in the distro plugin
<nijaba> mathiaz: I know, in the set_defaults
<nijaba> mathiaz: actually in register_settings
<mathiaz> nijaba: group.add_option('--suite', default='hardy',
<nijaba> mathiaz: already done
<nijaba> mathiaz: and pushed
 * mathiaz pulls
<yann2> is the default vmbuilder in intrepid the one in bash or python?
<mathiaz> yann2: python
<yann2> nice :)
<IanFHood> how do I install and/or enable SSL in hardy (or python maybe?)  I'm getting 'unknown url type: https' errors in zope/plone
<mathiaz> nijaba: hmmm. not good. The image created by vmbuilder with an intrepid suite doesn't boot
<mathiaz> nijaba: it seems that the kernel is not found at boot.
<mathiaz> nijaba: a hardy image works though.
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmmm... doing the test....
<nijaba> mathiaz: I'll work on this after returning from dinner.
<mathiaz> nijaba: it seems that the dest argument isn't supported in the configuration file.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #232493 in openvpn (main) "Knocks out openvpn tunnels before both ends have keys regenerated" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232493
<nijaba> mathiaz: "Error 15: File not found" booting intrepid VM.  Have you opened a bug?
<nijaba> mathiaz: looks like grub is corrupted for some reason. Easy to fix from grub but need to understand why a spurious UUID is inserted
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #284572 in samba (main) "smbclient crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284572
<jambooda> Hey does anyone know how I can get my system to show all 4GB of ram?
<jambooda> i'm not running the 64-bit OS
<jambooda> its only showing 3GB but I know I can enable PAE or something like that in the kernel
<jambooda> but not sure how
<zul> install the server kernel should do it
<mjeanson> Anyone using "dfree command" in Samba config under hardy to change the reporting of free space?
<mathiaz> nijaba: it may be related to the grub changes outlined in this email: http://www.nabble.com/GRUB-now-supports-specifying-the-root-by-UUID.-Please-help-test.-td19987017.html
<acemo> with proftpd, is it possible to instead of using the user as owner let files they upload be owned by www-data?
<nijaba> mathiaz: yep, looks like there is now an additional uuid line that we do not update.  easy fix.  Thanks for the pointer
<nijaba> mathiaz: fix done, now testing.  Have you opened a bug?
<mathiaz> nijaba: nope
<nijaba> mathiaz: np, I'll do it
<mathiaz> nijaba: why?
<nijaba> mathiaz: just for tracking purposes, thought it would be a good idea, am I wrong?
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - IMO it's just unecessary overhead
<mathiaz> nijaba: we're not tracking *every* bug we fix in LP
<nijaba> mathiaz: ok, I'll skip that then
<mathiaz> nijaba: as long as the change/fix is documented in the changelog entry that's ok IMO
<nijaba> mathiaz: fine, you are way ahead of me on this type of process
<mathiaz> nijaba: so instead of filing a bug report for a bug you've just fixed, you could work on figuring out why dest isn't support in the configuration file :D
<nijaba> mathiaz: I m on it too
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> ﻿people, why this "01 00   * * *   root    /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh" not works  in crontab? If I execute in shell /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh works. why ?
<greenfly> J_P: did you wait until one minute after midnight?
<J_P> greenfly: sure!
<J_P> I wait 10 minutes
<J_P> and nothing :-(
<greenfly> and you intend this script to run only once per day at 00:01 ?
<greenfly> also, did you get any interesting error messages sent to your root email account, or alternatively, anything intersting in /var/log/ ?
<J_P> greenfly: ahh sorry, what is woring.. I need that that run each minute..
<greenfly> you want that script to run every minute?
<J_P> greenfly: yes
<greenfly> then you need the line to read:
<greenfly> * *   * * *    root    /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh
<greenfly> the way your cron entry was set up, the script would only run once a day at 00:01
<greenfly> if it still doesn't work, make sure that /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh is executable
<J_P> ok, I will change that
<nijaba> mathiaz: my grub fix did not work.  It seems that update-grub pushes a modifcation later on.  As I did not write this part, it may take a while for me to understand the full process...
<mathiaz> nijaba: you may wanna ask kirkland for some helkp
<mathiaz> nijaba: he worked on grub-install lately
<nijaba> mathiaz: I think I should leave kirkland alone for a bit, as he is knee deep in ecryptfs
<kirkland> nijaba: i'm getting the counter right
<kirkland> nijaba: but i'm happy to help with grub after
<nijaba> kirkland: that's a very good news
<kirkland> nijaba: post your questions here and i'll answer when i can
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - of all the bug I've found this is probably the most important
<mathiaz> nijaba: as of know, vmbuilder doesn't produce a functionning intrepid vm
<nijaba> kirkland: sure.  I'll try to move forward in the mean time.
<nijaba> mathiaz: agreed.  simple work around would be for me to update the menu.lst at the very end, but I am unsure this would be proper.
<mathiaz> nijaba: does the partition plugin/code generate UUID?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I mean generate a UUID for the block devices that are created?
<nijaba> mathiaz: nope.  we set groot as (hd0,0) but it is modified by ??? later on in the process, and this is what I am trying to figure out
<Bryan> I'm trying to share a printer, via samba. My two windows xp machines can not find the driver.
<Bryan> any help?
<mathiaz> nijaba: hm - dapper-server-i386 created by vmbuilder doesn't boot
<mathiaz> nijaba: it fails with grub error2
<acemo> how do i get the group of my user to have read and write rights on files i upload? with proftpd
<mathiaz> nijaba: same for gutsy-server-amd64
<nijaba> yes, intrepid is fixed....
<nijaba> mathiaz: am I glad you are doing some real testing
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok - so now dapper and gutsy fail to load with a grub error 2
<sommer> acemo: you could try using umask: http://www.tech-faq.com/umask.shtml
<mathiaz> nijaba: that means: Selected disk doesn't exist"
<mathiaz> nijaba: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<acemo> sommer: great thanks!
<sommer> np
<mathiaz> nijaba: what was the issue with intrepid?
<nijaba> mathiaz: we were setting groot (hd0,0) but update-grub was trying to be smart and was trying to guess the UUID from a loop device.  a mess
<nijaba> mathiaz: fix pushed to trunk if you want to look
 * mathiaz pulls
 * nijaba take a brief pause before looking at error 2
<mathiaz> nijaba: could you be more explicit in your changelog entries?
<mathiaz> nijaba: intrepid guest now boot -> explain why that has been done (mention UUID)
<nijaba> mathiaz: oui prof
<nijaba> mathiaz: would "intrepid needs groot=uuid, else update-grub tries to outsmart us later on
<nijaba>     and it wont boot." be proper?
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok
<madyogi> Hi guys. Can anyone help me out with an Ubuntu-Server 8.04 installation? It's about aptitude/apt-get. I've managed to install a minimal system and try to update the backages. I am getting Segfault when procps installs and dpkg exits with exit status 139 and the package remains unconfigured...
<mathiaz> nijaba: but this may be a bug in grub though.
<mathiaz> nijaba: it seems that update-grub doesn't handle loopback device correctly.
<nijaba> mathiaz: well, would grub be tested for loopback device?
<mathiaz> nijaba: apparently not
<mathiaz> nijaba: I don't actually know
<nijaba> mathiaz: I certainly would not expect it to
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - here is a valid use case
<mathiaz> nijaba: so this may need to be fixed in grub
<mathiaz> nijaba: I'm sure kirkland would love to investigate that issue
<nijaba> mathiaz: once he is done fixing other urgent issues, I am sure he would
<nijaba> on with your error #2 now
<mathiaz> nijaba: great - intrepid boots now :D
<nijaba> mathiaz: glad you can confirm it :)
 * nijaba grumbles: his cache did not include dapper, so I am downloading every package....
<madyogi> I am getting Segfault, when I try to configure some allready installed packages with dpkg on a fresh install of the ubuntu-server 8.04. It concerns random packages like procps and screen. These packages just stay unconfigured... Does anyone have some Ideas about this?
<madyogi> now also apache won't install because of segfaults on the configure stage. Another packages are installed without problems.
<madyogi> I have googled about that problem, but nobody seem to have a solution and all forums questions are unsolved :-(
<mathiaz> nijaba: I don't understant what is the FS image setup
<mathiaz> nijaba: when is that used?
<nijaba> mathiaz: for Xen
<nijaba> mathiaz: xen wants one file per partition, not per disk....  really weird stuff
<nijaba> madyogi: what I do not understand is that procps being part of the ubuntu-minimal seed, you should not have to install it afterward.  How did you install your "minimal" system?
<madyogi> nijaba: yes, I've installed my system twice allready. Becaus first time I thought, that it's just some installation bug
<madyogi> nijaba: and procps was installed and configured from the begonning
<madyogi> nijaba: when I tried to uptade-upgrade the packages, procps configuration threw a segfault
<mathiaz> madyogi: if you get random segfault you may wanna check your memory
<madyogi> nijaba: then I tried to degrade the package back and I've had the same result
<madyogi> mathiaz: ok. I'll try it right away...
<madyogi> mathiaz: but the packages I am getting segfault are always the same.
<nijaba> mathiaz: solved one pb for dapper, but there seem to be another one
<nijaba> mathiaz: did you test edgy?
<madyogi> yes
<madyogi> mathiaz: oh. no, sorry. I've tested etch
<madyogi> but that's not ubuntu...
<madyogi> :-)
<mathiaz> nijaba: nope - edgy is not longer supported
<mathiaz> nijaba: I haven't tested feisty either
<mathiaz> nijaba: as it won't be supported when intrepid is released :)
<madyogi> ah. I've forgot the main part I suppose. This ubuntu is running on a Xen as domU
<madyogi> and dom0 is debian etch
<madyogi> and now while I've started to test memory ssh threw me out. Have to talk to our sysadmin tomorrow I think :-) I can't get it back any more...
<mathiaz> nijaba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58534/ <- list of tests I've got setup
<mathiaz> nijaba: the naming convention is suite-flavour-arch
<madyogi> alright, it's over for me for today. Anyway thanx for help. I'll let you know if I've found out something
<nxmehta> what's a simple way to make a backup of a server that allows for bare metal restore, and also allows use of the system during the backup?  for my windows desktop i used to acronis...
<nijaba> nxmehta: backups are never simple, but I would combine a disk image (done once, cold) and bacula...
<smultron> nxmehta: backuppc is simpler than most others.
<smultron> nxmehta: i'd also recommend rdiff-backup
<mathiaz> nijaba: I've pushed a branch to fix the templates option: lp:~mathiaz/vmbuilder/fix-templates-option
<nijaba> mathiaz: ok, great.
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-17
<acemo> how can i make umask work for a user that doesn't has a home folder (like www-data)
<mathiaz> zul: how do you use the ec2 pluging for vmbuilder?
<mathiaz> zul: I don't see the help messages
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #284744 in ec2-ami-tools (multiverse) "should depend on libopenssl-ruby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284744
<trimeta> I'm having trouble with my LVM-RAID1 setup.
<trimeta> I had an existing volume group with one physical volume (which was actually a RAID1 device) and two logical volumes.
<trimeta> I just added a second physical volume (also actually a RAID1 device), extended one of my logical volumes to fill the volume group, and grew the filesystem.
<trimeta> When booting from a LiveCD, I can see my volume group with no difficulty, mount the logical volumes, etc.
<trimeta> However, when booting from the system, I get the following errors:
<trimeta> Anyone here, or should I not bother posting the full error?
<ScottK> trimeta: This channel is much more active during the European/US business day.
<trimeta> ScottK: Fair enough.
<trimeta> Do you know much about RAID or LVM, though?
<trimeta> In particular, it appears (though I could be entirely wrong here) that for some reason Ubuntu isn't properly initializing one of my RAID1 devices at boot.
<ScottK> trimeta: Nope.
<trimeta> I'll check in the main channel, there're always people there, at least.
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, I'm looking to bond two interfaces together. I've done it in centos like this -> http://tinyurl.com/5du6yu but all the info I've found on the subject for Ubuntu points to installing ifenslave. The Centos way looks cleaner to say the least. Am I correct in this?
<_ruben> CrummyGummy: this is how i've done it (one of many ways):
<_ruben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58691/
 * CrummyGummy looks
<CrummyGummy> _ruben: I'll do it that way.
<CrummyGummy> Thanks\
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #284807 in dhcp3 (main) "Network is unreachable" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284807
<tonyyarusso> Say, where could I find a summary of the new features in Intrepid specific to server usage?
 * delcoyote hi
<kraut> moin
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #284738 in samba (main) "[Intrepid] wrong icons for samba shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284738
<c00l2sv> hi, i've got a problem
<c00l2sv> I can't boot my machine after I did an upgrade of some packages
<c00l2sv> that modified initrd
<c00l2sv> image
<c00l2sv> any advices please help
<ScottK> Who is going to be the server team rep at the release meeting today?
<zul> ScottK: dendrobates probably would be my guest
<zul> s/guest/guess/g
<dendrobates> zul: yup
<ScottK> dendrobates: (Assuming your the Server Team rep a the release meeting) - Clamav has a new RC out.  They don't go final until 3 Nov, so we're kind of stuck.  Generally their RC -> Final is just security fixes.  So I'd like to discuss uploading the RC and then putting the final in -updates (assuming it all tests well, etc.)
<ScottK> If we upload the RC soonish, that gives us a better chance of having any breakage detected and fixed in their final release.
<ScottK> I'll be at the meeting for MOTU, so I can discuss.
<dendrobates> ScottK: it is late, but I am open to it.
<ScottK> dendrobates: It's 0.94 -> 0.94.1 so history says it should be pretty compatible.
<ScottK> It's almost all bug fix.
<dendrobates> ScottK: We might get some push back.
<ScottK> Agreed, so we discuss it and see.
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<slestak> i have a 8.04.1 server running in a vm as a lamp server.  it is a new install.  mysql5 is running, but i cannot seem to log in (in order to set the root passwd).  mysqladmin -u root dumps usage info instead of putting me into the mysql shell
<slestak> i have googled and looked at the ubuntu server guide, but rtfm doesnt seem to be effective for me righ tnow :)
<zul> hi mathiaz you were asking about vmbuilder/ec2 last night?
<sommer> slestak: you should have been prompted to set the password during the mysql-server install
<slestak> maybe the root user doesnt exist yet?
<sommer> slestak: you should be able reset it using sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<slestak> sommer: i dont remember that prompt.  i mustve passed it.  ok, tyvm I will try that.
<slestak> i never fully grasped the user and security model of mysql.  i need to study
<sommer> you can get pretty fined grained per table per database per user permissions with mysql
<slestak> ive found imo, i can get more done faster with postgres, but not all products i want to use support it :)
<slestak> is it super important to have a super hard, guarded mysql root password, or is the root user not a su like it is for *nix
<sommer> slestak: I think so, there's usually important stuff in the db :)
<slestak> sommer: but it is not recommended it be the same pwd as the server right
<slestak> is it accepted to be the same as the host server?
<sommer> I usually make it different from the server
<sommer> doesn'
<sommer> t necessarily have to be though
<ScottK> dendrobates: I just realized the release meeting starts at the same time I have to pick up a kid from school, so if Server Team gets up before I get there, please just insert a placeholder for clamav so we can come back to it when I get there.
<cpu_temp> I`m running ubuntu server. How can I permanently change "ulimit -n". "ulimit -n" gives "1024" and "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max" gives "65535".  So, what to belive?
<henkjan> cpu_temp: /etc/security/limits.conf
<cpu_temp> henkjan: wrote "* hard nofile 65535"
<cpu_temp> henkjan: I also tryied the sysctl method -> ulimit -n still gives 1024
<dendrobates> ScottK: ok
<slestak> sommer: i verified mysql is running with ps -ef but the dpkg-reconfigure command we discussed returns nothing and propmts for nothing.
<ivoks> slestak: what's the problem?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I've filed a bunch of bugs against vmbuilder
<mathiaz> nijaba: as a result of yesterday's testing
<mathiaz> nijaba: someone should go through them and set an importance and figure out which one should be targeted for intrepid
<nijaba> mathiaz: I did see them this morning.  I've still been trying to fix the grub error 2.  I am at the point where, comparing images created with uvb and pvb show NO significant difference in /boot, but one boots and the other does not, so I think I will wait for soren's return on that one
<nijaba> mathiaz: I'll be triagging the others, but it seems that you mentioned a couple others that are not in the bug list (such as a problem with --dest), didn't you?
<sommer> slestak: sorry, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<zul> mathiaz: #284762 -- why?
<mathiaz> nijaba: dest -> I've filed a bug
<mathiaz> bug 284762
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 284762 in vmbuilder "ec2 plugin should be shipped as a separate package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284762
<mathiaz> zul: otherwise python-vm-builder has to be depend on python-boto and ec2-ami-tools
<mathiaz> zul: which is not really required
<mathiaz> zul: in order to be able to run vmbuilder
<zul> mathiaz: probably not going to happen for intrepid
<mathiaz> zul: well - for intrepid there is nothing for now
<mathiaz> zul: so we can pretty much do what we want there
<mathiaz> zul: there is also a missing dependency on ec2-ami-tools
<mathiaz> zul: the openssl ruby library
<mathiaz> zul: I've filed a bug for it
<zul> mathiaz: k
<zul> sorry about that
<zul> yeah the ari/aki options can be renamed
<zul> mathiaz: i dont think its a good idea to hard code the aki and ari because that information can change and become out of date
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<mathiaz> nijaba: why does python-vm-builder depend on kvm?
<slugg1> hi. i've installed ubuntu server on my old computer. i included openssh during installation, and after installation i've installed openjdk, which didn't work for glassfish so i installed java from sun instead and then glassfish. That's all that's installed. I'm having problems with running glassfish, the start script will run normally - but the glassfish process will die, either instantaneously or after a while. After being up a few day
<slugg1> i've altered the $PATH to include glassfish, and $JAVA_HOME to point to the correct java
<slugg1> that should include every modification i've done to the system
<slugg1> (all actions have been done through ssh)
<slugg1> oh, and the system is updated
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmmm  good question...  Can't see of any reasons at first sight
<CMD_L1N3> hello everyone
<CMD_L1N3> I am reinstalling ubuntu-server on my home machine....
<CMD_L1N3> while i am back at school my father wants a GUI for it so he doesn't have to do alot in CLI
<CMD_L1N3> what would be the best GUI to install?...something like Xfce?
<[Solars]> thats a personall preference
<CMD_L1N3> well. i want something that is not demanding and will be okay to leave up for a long time
<CMD_L1N3> i don't really know  a lot about window managers. i was seeing if anyone else suggests one
<[Solars]> try them all, and uninstall the ones you don't want
<slugg1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq question#3 might be interesting for you..
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #244568 in postfix (main) "saslauthd run control script not using OPTIONS from /etc/default/saslauthd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244568
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #285069 in libnss-ldap (universe) "openldap liblber and active directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285069
<lamont> so why was 244568 assigned to postfix, I wonder?
<ScottK> lamont: Me too.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #267932 in samba (main) "Panel Launcher Crashes when Network File is Opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267932
<sergevn> I have a very strange problem, when my server has an uptime for like 3 days ( random) I cannot connect to the machine again, I can open tcp sessions but they dont give the proper replay back.
<sergevn> ssh, httpd, smtp, they al dont work anymore
<sergevn> someone has some advice or had simmilar problem?
<henkjan> check hardware
<sergevn> problem is, i dont have physical access atm
<sergevn> what hardware could it be? NIC?
<henkjan> memory maybe
<sergevn> hmm
<daturan> ﻿sergevn, when you bring the machine back on line does the syslog show anything interesting? and does using the -v switch on the client when you try to ssh?
<sergevn> daturan: by syslog you mean dmesg?
<sergevn> daturan: it's not only ssh, it's all the network daemon's :)
<daturan> well I would check the /var/log/syslog
<daturan> yea I just had a similar issue,,
<sergevn> well there doesnt seem to be anything spectacular in syslog
<sergevn> ill start with disabling nfs, maybe that's a problem
<daturan> yea I would try using verbose when ssh won't connect, at least you'll see what you're not getting,, can you telnet to 22 when ssh and the other services aren't working?
<sergevn> yeah, i can telnet, that is the strange thing, alle the tcp! network daemon's dont give a reply back
<sergevn> only an empty row :)
<daturan> yea, that's weird, I just lost a bunch of .so files so all kinds of services failed
<sergevn> the only thing that is left to try
<sergevn> is changing the the router where it's behind now
<daturan> I did an strace on ssh ,,, that's how I found what was missing,, I don't know how you'd do it for server services
<sergevn> but dont think that is problem, because when i reboot the server, everything is fine
<daturan> yea,, like you said it does look like it may be a hardware issue,, and dmesg should have shown something,, I dont' really know at this point
<sergevn> agree. very frustrating, it's my backup server
<sergevn> reboot is ghetto solution but..
<daturan> hey it works,, at least till you can replace the hardware
<daturan> can you leave a ssh session open? or does the problem cut off existing connections?
<sergevn> havent tried that one yet.
<sergevn> good one
<daturan> yea at least you could poke around, it's tough when you don't have phy access
<sergevn> sunday, wtf-problems day
<sergevn> thanks for the help, im off.
<daturan> c ya
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #285132 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 has trouble handling (ip6-)localhost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285132
<kimi__> ubuntu 8.04.1 kvm virtio : if guest system have more then 3.5gb network stop working
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732  the best of games
<kimi__> ubuntu 8.04.1 kvm virtio : if guest system have more then 3.5gb network stop working
<ivoks> kimi__: this might not be related to RAM
<kimi__> ivoks: when i change memory less then 3.5gb virtio works - greater then 3.5gb vritio stops working
<ivoks> 32bit host?
<kimi__> 64bit
<kimi__> when i change to network device to rtl8136 - it works
<ivoks> heh...
<ivoks> could you report the bug?
<ivoks> so we could track it...
<ivoks> most of the 'virtual' guys aren't here
<kimi__> second problem is - virsh console cant connect to guest system
<kimi__> kvm 77 fix something with the memory >4gb
<ivoks> 'night all
<kimi__> ivoks
<kimi__> you have a time for me when i can reach more guys from virt. team ?
<ivoks> well, report the bug
<ivoks> that's the best way to work on the issue
<kimi__> ok thx
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> take care
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> i've actually found a job offering
<ivoks> required: good knowledge of ubuntu server
<mathiaz> zul: the bug with ec2-bundle is due to self.vm.filesystems[0]
<Vecam> Hello, is there a way to encrypt folders as to be read by one user only, even the administrator can't read users data ?
<hads> encfs?
<Vecam> hads, I don't know if this can be intergrated with samba
<zul> mathiaz: which bug are you talking about? the one with kvm and vmbuilder?
<mathiaz> zul: yes
<zul> k
<mathiaz> zul: true - it may be easier to keep the raw images around
<mathiaz> zul: my use case is that I had a failed upload to S3/
<mathiaz> zul: so I just wanted to redo the upload where it was left
<zul> mathias: can you do that?
<mathiaz> zul: well - if I had the parts around, probably.
<mathiaz> zul: as I would only have to run ec2-bundle-upload
<mathiaz> zul: in my use case I'd have to run ec2-create-bundle (or whatever it's called) again
<zul> ah...ok well im really off for dinner now :)
<mathiaz> zul: ok
<zul>  Katie is starting to scream ;)
<mathiaz> erichammond1: are you testing the ec2 plugin for vmbuilder?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I've briefly looked at the configuration files handling
<mathiaz> nijaba: the issue is that only command line options have their configuration value looked up in config file
<mathiaz> nijaba: the problem is in set
<mathiaz> nijaba: the problem is in set_default in vm.py
<nijaba> mathiaz: already fixed
<mathiaz> nijaba: hm - nevermind. Now that I think of it I was wrong
<mathiaz> nijaba: anyway - you've fixed it - kwel.
<mathiaz> nijaba: have you pushed your changes to trunk/ ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: few minutes ago
 * mathiaz pulls
<mathiaz> nijaba: rev 241 is the latest?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I though you had merge my branch
<nijaba> mathiaz: 243 is the latest, but lp is lagging
<nijaba> mathiaz: also read my comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/vmbuilder/+bug/284614
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 284614 in vm-builder "exec option not supported in configuration files" [Low,Fix committed]
<mathiaz> nijaba: oh right - probably because LP is down ATM
<nijaba> mathiaz: but 240 has the fix for it
<nijaba> anyway, I am done with slaughtering bugs for today :)  Good night everyone
<mathiaz> bye nijaba
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-18
<dendrobates> bug 236640
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 236640 in debian-installer "iSCSI install fails under hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236640
<erichammond1> mathiaz: Yes, I am testing vmbuilder --ec2
<lycan> no wall on ubu server?
<SangreDeThor> I did some searching but have not found anything recent on how to enable the second cpu on 8.04 server. I ram dmesg and it only shows 1 cpu, any suggestions?
<DCPom> i have a book that has some info on two cpus...
<SangreDeThor> DCPom: Do you happen to remember the book's name?
<DCPom> it's called hacking linux, but it doesn't have much info
<DCPom> it says try installing the explicit SMP kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<DCPom> but it may be that your motherboard isn't compatible
<SangreDeThor> I did read some old information stating to install the SMP kernel, but then newer information stated that it was not neccesary to do anymore, this hardware is about 6 years old, (HP DL 360 G1), one thing i noticed in dmesg was that it was giving ACPI, and the box doesnt support it
<themime> im trying to get mysql to start, and its failing, and i can't for the life of me figure out why, and nothing is coming up in mysql.err or mysql.log, any ideas?
<sommer> anything in /var/log/syslog?
<themime> actually found someone in #ubuntu with some stuff, one sec
<Pav5088> Anyone here played much with GOsa?  I run it under Debian Lenny, and have the basics running (ie. LDAP, Samba, posix, DHCP, DNS).  I'm looking to get it managing more advanced stuff (eg. Asterisk, Fax, FAI, Squid etc...).  Anyone attempting similar things?
<taner> Hi
<taner> how to configure the network interface of a vm (per virt-manager)?
<taner> source device is "-"
<DCPom> can i use a 10.0.X.X local IP or do i have to use 192.168.X.X
<Deeps> you can use 10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x, or any other private lan assined ip range on your own lan
<Deeps> it's entirely up to you
<Deeps> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<DCPom> how do i find out the 10.x.x.x address?
<Deeps> you pick whatever you want
<Deeps> it's your network
<DCPom> erm no
<DCPom> sorry
<DCPom> wrong room
<hohoho> hi
<hohoho> some help needed
<noRegisteredNick> is there anyone alive?
<ScottK> !weekend | noRegisteredNick
<ubottu> noRegisteredNick: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<noRegisteredNick> ok, thx ScottK
<DCPom> hey, i have a wireless network set up with 4 macs. Each has an IP in the form 10.0.x.x. My ubuntu server is connected via ethernet to one of the macs and has the IP address 192.168.2.2. Is there a way to get the IP for the ubuntu box in the for 10.0.x.x?
<qman__> I have a question regarding software RAID 5
<qman__> I currently have a machine with 6 disks in RAID 5, with an ext3 filesystem
<qman__> I want to add more disks to it, but my case is full, so I'd need to transplant all the hardware
<qman__> If I don't hook all the drives up in the same order they're currently in, will the RAID still be recognized?
<qman__> I don't mind if it has to rebuild itself, I just can't lose any data
<qman__> I don't have anything large enough to back up the data, so this is an all or nothing task
<frith> err,
<frith> i don't think you can simply add disks to a raid set just like that
<qman__> I've read up on it, you can add more disks with mdraid
<frith> i've never done md raid5, cpu load seems very high
<qman__> well, I haven't really had much issue with that, though this is mostly a personal use system
<frith> nor have any of the hardware raid controllers been able to simply add disks into the set
<qman__> I use samba to share with windows clients
<qman__> and I can get as much as 80MB/s read
<qman__> over gigabit lan
<frith> never really experimented
<qman__> This is similar to what I want to do
<qman__> http://scotgate.org/2006/07/03/growing-a-raid5-array-mdadm/
<qman__> I wouldn't try it online
<frith> that is pretty cool
<qman__> but I can afford to go down for a day if that's what it takes
<frith> i would make a backup
<frith> then try it
<qman__> Actually, that just sparked something
<qman__> I could shut it down, then switch two of the disks
<qman__> see if it comes back ok or not
<qman__> if not, just switch back
<qman__> or even just move one disk to another port
<qman__> but yeah, performance is pretty good
<qman__> I've never seen it get over what I'd consider idle, and I run an apache server on it with torrentflux
<qman__> load averages less than 0.05
<DCPom> how do i find out what servers are currently running?
<trimeta> Is there a way to limit the amount of bandwidth usable by a given user on my server? I don't want anyone monopolizing the rather thin pipe I've got.
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-19
<[Solars]> can you have multiple identd on one machine?
<m1r> evening all
<m1r> i have problem with 3 network cards , using 8.04 x64. all cards have error similar as this on ifconfig output: Interrupt:251 Base address:0xe000
<SuperPea> i'm looking for someone that uses ltsp
<SuperPea> i have many questions
<FFEMTcJ> I just put a new HDD into my computer.. How do I mount it?
<acacs> FFEMTcJ: fdisk -l will list your HDDs
<acacs> FFEMTcJ: then, execute "mount <DEVICE> <MOUNT_POINT>
<acacs> example: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<acacs> where /dev/hda1 is the first partition of your first ide
<FFEMTcJ> its sdb1 i guess.. its in ntfs though
<acacs> if you want to write, you must install ntfs-3g
<acacs> then: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<FFEMTcJ> i want to switch it to ext3
<acacs> also, you can create a new dir, say /windows, and mount it
<acacs> to switch to ext3, you must execute "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1"
<acacs> ALL your data will be lost
<acacs> after that you can choose/create a mount point and mount it
<hads> You probably want a directory such as /mnt/foo or /mnt/bar
<FFEMTcJ> ya.. theres nothin on it
<acacs> mount /dev/sdb1 /mount_point
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<FFEMTcJ> i did the mkfs.ext3 and it still shows up ntfs in fdisk -l
<hads> Doesn't really matter. You can use fdisk or cfdisk to change the partition type.
<acacs> yes
<acacs> fdisk /dev/sdb
<hads> cfdisk is probably an easier interface
<acacs> hads: you're right, cfdisk is easier
<FFEMTcJ> ty all
<Level15> hi all. I am installing ubuntu server 8.04LTS into virtualbox, but it has been frozen for a while now on 34% of  "unpacking required packages" any ideas?
<Level15> has anyone installed ubuntu server to virtual box?
<ScottK> !weekend | Level15
<ubottu> Level15: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Level15> lol
<Level15> ok, will do
<andriijas> i run ubuntu server on a laptop. anyone who knows how i can lower the fan speed on the thermal zone?
<freaky_t> i have no idea ;D
<ropetin> andriijas: you mean it runs full speed all the time?
<andriijas> ropetin: yes it does
<andriijas> and thats disturbing my inner peace
<simmerz> hi. trying to get apache2 to listen on ipv6, but it seems to refuse. any ideas?
<simmerz> putting Listen [::]:80 into /etc/apache2/ports.conf gives: [Sun Oct 19 12:18:13 2008] [crit] (EAI 9)Address family for hostname not supported: alloc_listener: failed to set up sockaddr for ::
<simmerz> no one at all??
<scuser> how to redirect simple bind authentication to saslauthd ?
<simmerz> hi. trying to get apache2 to listen on ipv6, but it seems to refuse. any ideas?
<simmerz> putting Listen [::]:80 into /etc/apache2/ports.conf gives: [Sun Oct 19 12:18:13 2008] [crit] (EAI 9)Address family for hostname not supported: alloc_listener: failed to set up sockaddr for ::
<simmerz> :(
<eolo999> hi guys; why 'dovecot' devs wrote on their wiki "Dovecot is not responsible for mail delivery or storage. Any questions on these issues involve your MTA and MDA. Get those working first.". But Ubuntu server-guide treat it as an MDA! I'm a newbie trying to understand and setup an email intermet server and was just wondering...
<scuser> hi all, I've disabled simple authentication using the configuration "security simple_bind=64" in the slapd.conf, but the system refuses to login although I can obtain tickets for the same user which I'm trying to login with and that user is in the ldap database and I can login using it when the binding method is simple; here is what kerberos logs produces http://paste.ubuntu.com/59709/ any...
<scuser> ...help please ?
<aibo> hi, i was using libapache2-mod-php5 and deinstalled it, deleted all config files depends on this lib (php5.load,php5.conf), now installed it one more time and get no this files installed, what to do? where can i get it?
<rascov> aibo: maybe you should try to remove it by "dpkg -P <package-name>", this will make sure those config files deleted clearly. And then reinstall again by "apt-get install"
<aibo> rascov, oh, it really helped. thx
<aibo> but is there any tool for config management in ubuntu?
<rascov> aibo: do you mean version control on config files ?
<aibo> just config management, maybe version..in gentoo there is dispatch-conf for example
<rascov> aibo: I'm not sure about that :(
<aibo> rascov, nevertheless, thx :)
<mindframe> can someone help me out with automounting a dmcrypt/luks device at startup?  the root fs is working fine with passphrase entry.  I have another storage partition and I want to have it automounted with a key contained in /etc/keys.  It simply will not mount during boot.
<mindframe> will mount with the key file fail if the key file has incorrect permissions?
<mindframe> or is /etc/ not available when it tries to mount?
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> anyone know why apache2 isnt listening on ipv6?
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a way to estimate requirements for a ltsp base server for 7 clients ?
<Eeyore-Jr> is is the min requirements for a ltsp client?
<sandstrom> Is it a big problem to allow all outbound traffic and inbound, established traffic in my iptables?
<sandstrom> * problem = security risk
<simmerz> hi. trying to get apache2 to listen on ipv6, but it seems to refuse. any ideas? putting Listen [::]:80 into /etc/apache2/ports.conf gives: [Sun Oct 19 12:18:13 2008] [crit] (EAI 9)Address family for hostname not supported: alloc_listener: failed to set up sockaddr for ::
<simmerz> ??
<andol> sandstrom: Depends on what services you have running, what's behind the firewall, etc
<sandstrom> It's a webserver running the default setup + apache/mysql
<sandstrom> this is the iptables in the actual server
<andol> sandstrom: You should probably be okej, as long as your mysqld only listens to localhost, which is the defaults nowdays.
<sandstrom> I block all inbound traffic by default
<sandstrom> its only inbound and established that I thought I might allow
<Eeyore-Jr> i get the impression nobody runs ubutnu-ltsp
<sandstrom> How can I allow inbound DNS traffic? (or even better, allow all established, inbound traffic) [iptables question]
<tr-33> Hello, I am having trouble getting my fresh install of ubuntu-server on the internet. Info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952862
<ph0t0nix> I'm trying to install kqemu on an Intrepid server. I ran aptitude instal kqemu-common and it finished without errors. However, I cannot modprobe the module. Do I need to run module-assistant or is there a new way? I got a hint somewhere on dkms. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-12
<wizardslovak> so for each i gotta do file in /sites-available??
<wizardslovak> so in /sites-available i made testing file called forum
<wizardslovak> there i change to this
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/m415e6932
<wizardslovak> and when i want to try in in browser i type ip of server and see only example1.com
<wizardslovak> when i type ip/example2 it shows 404 not found
<VousDeux> You would want each virtual host to listen on a different port.
<wizardslovak> aha
<wizardslovak> cant i use same port?
<wizardslovak> btw this is in vmware+ ubuntu
<wizardslovak> and its on LAN only
<VousDeux> I don't think so, I think they need their own port. Apache just looks at the domain and points the traffic to the correct port.
<wizardslovak> ok
<VousDeux> It can be a port or an IP...come to think of it.
<VousDeux> You can multi-home several IP addresses to the same host, and then define virtual hosts for each IP.
<VousDeux> Now that I think about it, I believe the second way would be the better way.
<VousDeux> Just assign several IP addresses to the same NIC. Then define a different virtual host for each IP.
<wizardslovak> well i got one wan static adress and then vmware has its own LAN adress
<wizardslovak> can i assign more addresses to a server?
<VousDeux> Use LAN addresses. The all domains would point to the same public address. Then apache would look at the domain and point it to the lan address from there.
<wizardslovak> so that would called ip-based vhost?
<VousDeux> So, you set up port forwarding for all traffic on your public address to point to your apache server.
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> so lets say i did assign 2 Ips o a server
<wizardslovak> where in apache do i set it up sp apache could read
<wizardslovak> apache2.conf?
<VousDeux> Yes, let's say you have example1.com and example2.com...both point to your public IP 100.100.100.100 on port 80.
<wizardslovak> ok
<VousDeux> Your router listens for traffic on port 80 and sends it to your apache server.
<VousDeux> Your apache server has three private addresses.
<VousDeux> 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3
<VousDeux> Your default domain listens on 192.168.0.1.
<VousDeux> You add two more virtual hosts for example1.com on 192.168.0.2 and example2.com on 192.168.0.3.
<VousDeux> In your virtual host config for each you point them to the proper folder.
<VousDeux> And you do so in the httpd.conf
<VousDeux> This file should have examples.
<VousDeux> hmm...mine seems to be missing examples...googling.
<VousDeux> <VirtualHost 192.168.0.2>  DocumentRoot "\path"  ServerName example1.com</VirtualHost>
<VousDeux> Pretty much all there is to it.
<wizardslovak_> ok let me try it
<wizardslovak_> one more think
<wizardslovak_> as far as i know i dont have to register domain name if i want to use it in LAN
<VousDeux> You are better off using something with a .local name if you aren't going to register it. Otherwise you could block yourself from accessing the real registered version. (example.local)
<VousDeux> If you want anyone outside to find it, it has to be registered.
<zodling> anyone have any luck with the iscsi install in 9.10 ?
<wizardslovak_> how do i create alias for eth0?
<wizardslovak_> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx up?
<VousDeux> Are you just trying to multihome?
<wizardslovak_> i am trying to host 2 websites
<wizardslovak_> ok it works
<wizardslovak_> i assigned Ips and it work when i type ip
<wizardslovak> should i set ip LAN dns so i can type example1.com and no IP?
<VousDeux> sure
<wizardslovak> do i have to?
<VousDeux> only if you want to be able to use a friendly name.
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> i never set up dns
<VousDeux> You could just put entries in a hosts file for each client.
<FireCrotch> wizardslovak: I understand you're trying to host two different websites on your ubuntu server?
<VousDeux> But if you have a big LAN, you would certainly want to use DNS.
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> i have only 4 pcs + webserver
<VousDeux> If you don't want to mess with DNS, just use the hosts file.
<wizardslovak> reason i asked is cause for testing/study purposses i got vmware with ubuntu
<wizardslovak> befor i do anything on my reall server i love to try it in wmvare
<wizardslovak> so i wont mess up reall server
<VousDeux> Very good...nice way to setup a lab.
<VousDeux> If your clients are all Linux, you could just create a single, shared hosts file on the server and give your clients symlinks to it.
<wizardslovak> well some tiem ago i tried to set up mail server and i crashed my server
<wizardslovak> now i dont want to make same mistake
<wizardslovak> i wish they were , server and i are linux
<wizardslovak> rest is xps
<twb> You can also distribute the hosts database via NIS, LDAP or DNS.
<twb> For simple sites, dnsmasq provides a dead easy way to distribute it via DNS, because dnsmasq can just read /etc/hosts on the server
<VousDeux> Well, I'm getting way past due for my cigar and beer break.
<wizardslovak> heh
<wizardslovak> i will be here for rest of night so dont worry hehe
<VousDeux> LOL
<VousDeux> gl
<wizardslovak> heh
<wizardslovak> but is it point to set up dns just for 2 i ps?
<JanC> <VousDeux> You would want each virtual host to listen on a different port.
<JanC> eh, no reason for that
<wizardslovak> well i setted up 2 static ips
<wizardslovak> each vhost has one
<JanC> please go read the apache docs, they are *very good*
<wizardslovak> i did read them
<wizardslovak> i prefer if someone explain some thinks to me
<JanC> reading the Apache docs takes several hours...  ;)
<wizardslovak> well i know
<wizardslovak> i got book
<JanC> and really, there is no reason to use multiple IPs for virtual hosts, unless you need HTTPS support for all browsers (including some antique ones)
<wizardslovak> so how should i do it them?
<wizardslovak> VirtualHosts *:80
<wizardslovak> u mean this http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html
<JanC> wizardslovak: exactly like the URL you post says, except that you put all the <VirtualHost *:80>...</VirtualHost> blocks in separate files so that you can enable/disable each virtual host separately
<JanC> the separate files part is what README.Debian.gz explains
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> so i got mysql
<wizardslovak> how do i check if mysql is running?
<wizardslovak> or how do i rese it?
<wizardslovak> resset
<Zelut> wizardslovak: reset or restart?
<wizardslovak> restart
<Zelut> wizardslovak: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql[TAB] restart
<Zelut> (I don't recall the exact name and I'm not on my ubuntu system at the moment)
<wizardslovak> so i am running myql on server with ip .106 and website on virtual .107
<wizardslovak> i am tryin to install phpbb
<wizardslovak> "Database server hostname " is hostname of server , right?
<Zelut> the hostname or localhost. i've often seen localhost as the configuration for web applications accessing the local mysql server.
<wizardslovak> "Could not connect to the database, see error message below.
<wizardslovak> Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111"
<wizardslovak> thats what error i got
<wizardslovak> damn
<Zelut> verify username and password for connecting to the database?
<wizardslovak> hostnme is example1 and hostname of mysql is example2
<wizardslovak> how do i change mysql so it will have name of example1
<Zelut> does your mysql server need access from anything other than your phpbb installation?
<wizardslovak> no
<Zelut> then you really don't need to give it another IP/hostname.
<wizardslovak> ok
<Zelut> plus, I believe by default mysql only listens on localhost until you manually open it up on an interface.
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> one more think
<Zelut> so, my suggestion is configuring phpbb to contact mysql server on 'localhost' and just using the .107 for the web. sounds like you don't need the .106.
<wizardslovak> i make new user in mysql and gave him all privileges but still when i want to log in with it i cant
<wizardslovak> even if i use my system username
<wizardslovak> only with root
<twb> wizardslovak: are you trying to use pam_mysql?
<wizardslovak> no only mysql
<twb> You want to add an account in mysql and then be able to log into unix with that account?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> well its same as system account
<twb> mysql accounts are totally separate from system accounts.
<wizardslovak> but i cant log in with it
<twb> pam_mysql is a way to store system accounts in mysql, but it's crap.  But then, mysql is crap, too.
<Zelut> wizardslovak: what is the reasoning behind having a system account + mysql account?
<VousDeux> any ideas what this means? slapadd: could not add entry dn="cn={2}nis,cn=schema,cn=config"
<Zelut> VousDeux: looks like whatever you're using is trying to write to your LDAP server and can't..?
<VousDeux> I'm using dpkg-reconfigure slapd as root
<Zelut> VousDeux: you get the above error when you run dpkg-reconfigure?
<VousDeux> Man, nothing can ever just be easy.
<VousDeux> yes.
<wizardslovak> back
<wizardslovak> but still i set up new user and still i cant access mysql
<wizardslovak> i cant login
<Zelut> wizardslovak: how did you setup the user?
<wizardslovak> i logged with root and there priviledges and new user
<wizardslovak> i did it true phpmyadmin
<VousDeux> shoot...I just uninstalled and reinstalled slapd and ldap-tools and I get the same error
<VousDeux> ...ldap-utils rather
<Zelut> VousDeux: you could try uninstall via purge
<VousDeux> I'm not sure how to do that...woud it just be apt-get purge slapd ldap-utils?
<Zelut> wizardslovak: did you give your user access to the phpbb database? (i'm assuming you created a database for phpbb)
<wizardslovak> yes i did
<Zelut> so your config is: localhost, newuser, newuser-password?
<Zelut> i mean, your phpbb config.
<wizardslovak> lol i used root account and it works lol
<VousDeux> It looks like that purge did the job...thanks.
<wizardslovak> one more think
<wizardslovak> to change permissions of file , what does numbers mean ex. 666,640
<Zelut> VousDeux: np.
<wizardslovak> when i changed config.php to 640 i couldnt access enything
<Zelut> wizardslovak: that'd be worth looking up on google, but quickly it is as follows.
<wizardslovak> when i changed to 777 i could
<Zelut> wizardslovak: rwx = read, write, eXecute. also represented numerically r=4, w=2, x=1.
<Zelut> wizardslovak: 7 means r+w+x. 6 = r+w, etc.
<wizardslovak> i checked google but nowhere i wouldnt find what numbers mean
<wizardslovak> damn
<VousDeux> file permissions: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<twb> Each number is an octal byte, where each bit in the byte represents read, write or execute.
<wizardslovak> because i used root login in phpbb for mysql
<Zelut> I prefer to use the rwx representation, but numeric is common.
<twb> This should be covered in RUTE
<twb> !RUTE
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wizardslovak> when i change permissions of config.php
<wizardslovak> i am not able to use it with username
<wizardslovak> so in mysql i put password in "login information" and in "password field "hat should i select ? "do not change password""no password" or "use textfield"?
<wizardslovak> ok i got it
<wizardslovak> i got error with hostname
<genii> try 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost
<wizardslovak> hihi
<wizardslovak> it works
<wizardslovak> hihi
<wizardslovak> so far only on my lan but works
<Zelut> wizardslovak: congrats :)
<wizardslovak> hih thx people
<wizardslovak> thx to this chat i already learned how to run webserver , now forum hehe
<wizardslovak> my fav channel
<wizardslovak> only think i am having problems with is email server
<Zelut> wizardslovak: email is tough. good luck.
<wizardslovak> i know
<wizardslovak> i tried postfix-dovecot and never couldnt set it up
<_bubsy> how to list what package aviliable on apt-get ?
<wizardslovak> what package are you looking for?
<_bubsy> wizardslovak : just try to see how to get list
<VousDeux> You can browse with aptitude.
<_bubsy> ok.. thanks
<wizardslovak> apt-cahce search <program name>
<wizardslovak> apt-cache pkgnames
<_bubsy> thanks a lot
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> _bubsy. use google,
<emgent> ola
<pmatulis> _bubsy: use for apt-cache searching, add '--names-only' to restrict search to package names, aptitude does this by default
<emgent> i have some issue with mod_proxy and ProxyRemote rule... someone is up?
<wizardslovak> so its better to use aptitude then apt-get
<emgent> ScottK: are you around?
<VousDeux> if you know exactly what you are looking for, apt-get is much easier
<pmatulis> VousDeux: how so?
<VousDeux> Well, with aptitude you have to type the command, dig through a list, or execute a search, select the program, initiate the install (many steps). With apt-get you just type a single command and you're pretty much done (unless there are options).
<pmatulis> 'apt-get install foo' so much easier than 'aptitude install foo'  ?
<VousDeux> Oh, I was referring to the menu-driven usage...I didn't even know you could use aptitude like that.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: i use it all the time like that, i never use the interface
<pmatulis> (does anybody?)
<VousDeux> I just thought the menu-driven function of aptitude made for a nice way to browse available apps.
<qman__> I still use apt-get out of habit, but aptitude is admittedly better
 * ScottK doesn't admit that at all.
<ScottK> It is more determined to get to a solution where all the packages get installed, but that doesn't always result in 'better'.
<ScottK> Personally I prefer to have apt say "ugh, too hard, you figure it out" than have aptitude decide removing half my system is the best course.
<qman__> I just meant in terms of options and features
<qman__> apt-get is a bit lacking
<ScottK> The only aptitude feature I use is aptitude why/whynot.  those are nice.
<twb> I quite like markauto and unmarkauto
<ScottK> I could see uses for those.
<twb> What I do, is have an equivs dummy package which Recommends all the things I like, kinda like ubuntu-desktop does.
<twb> And then *everything* else is set markauto.
<twb> Thus, I can easily see which packages I have temporarily installed, because they are unmarkauto'd
<twb> e.g. "oops, I left oo.org installed after I used it once last month."
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449323 in openssh (main) "openssh-server doesn't start automatically at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449323
<rags> My syslog daemon is hanging or due to which the entire system has slowed down. ssh and sudo take ages to complete...I know it's syslog because an strace shows sudo waiting at send() to /dev/log
<rags> If i restart syslogkd it comes bak to normal for 1-2 minutes but starts hanging again..wht could be the problem?
<mrchrisadams> hi guys
<mrchrisadams> I'm seeing a runaway process that's using an insane amount of memory
<mrchrisadams> before I kill it, how can find out what's been causing it?
<jpds> mrchrisadams: strace -p $pid it?
<jpds> mrchrisadams: Or you could look into /proc/$PID/fd/ and see what files it has open.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449326 in openvpn (universe) "openvpn doesn't start automatically at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449326
<mrchrisadams> is there already a log rotation utility on jaunty server by default?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449395 in qemu-kvm (main) "kvm freezes at graphical boot splash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449395
<jpds> logrotate?
<mrchrisadams> jpds: hey jon, nice to see you again!
<jpds> You too. :)
<mrchrisadams> jpds: I've found out that the server I'm looking after is using stock jaunty logrotate settings
<mrchrisadams> and this is a new subject to me
<mrchrisadams> do you know of any good sample log rotate conf files for web serving?
<jpds> mrchrisadams: Are you trying to rotate log files which aren't in /var/log/apache2?
<Jeeves_> cat /etc/logrotate.d/apache2
<knecht>  a question about iptables and loging: when i use    iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT (also for output and forward)   and then use   iptables -A OUTPUT -j LOG --log-prefix "Block: "  (also for input) it seems like every package is logged. I have a rule that drop packages, and i just want to show that. Can someone tell me how?
<knecht> is it right that every package is logged that reaches the log rule? then i know why it works with drop all and accept some. With accept all policy nearly all packages fit to no rule, is that the reason i got them logged?
<_ruben> "is it right that every package is logged that reaches the log rule?" ... yes
<_ruben> that's the whole idea of the LOG target
<_ruben> LOG logs packets, not just dropped ones
<knecht> i need php5-sqlite3 Support on Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 Server, but i found no deb packages (no official, no backport). How i can get sqlite3 support for php ? (current php5-sqlite package has Version sqlite 2.x)
<knecht> can someone help?
<knecht> i only found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/php5-sqlite3/0.5-1
<knecht> _ruben: then i cannot image how to set policy to accept all, then have some drop rules, and then log the dropped packages. what is the way?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449135 in eucalyptus/1.6 "eucalyptus CC segfault in NC adb client when instance count is high" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449135
<knecht> any hint?
<oversize> hi, does anyone know whether or not the pure-ftpd packe in jaunty is compile w/o --with-virtualchroot ?  i am not able to follow symlinks to outside the root and guess that the reason might be theat missing --with-virtualchroot option.  (Using: pure-ftpd-1.0.21-11.4ubuntu1) thx
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449143 in eucalyptus/1.6 "Assignment of IP 169.254.169.254 on CC is conflicting with UEC avahi publish mechanism" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449143
<_ruben> knecht: either duplicate your -j DROP rules with -j LOG (place the LOG rule before the DROP one) .. or create a custom chain called LOG_DROP (iptables -N LOG_DROP), add the appropriate rules (LOG+DROP: iptables -A LOG_DROP -j LOG ; iptables -A LOG_DROP -j DROP) and use it instead of DROP (so -j DROP would become -j LOG_DROP)
<knecht> _ruben: thanks :D i'll play with it
<kim0> Hi .. can I automate dpkg-reconfigure answers in a shell script ?
<_ruben> kim0: you can via debconf-set-selections
<kim0> thank you
<kim0> hmm .. "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm" is not available  after installaiton (late command)
<kim0> however, after system boot, the file is there .. any idea what's up ..
<kim0> I'm trying to set boot_degraded=true in there
<kim0> in the installation preseed file
<_ruben> could be a bug
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449530 in eucalyptus (main) "Missing JARs make user registration impossible" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449530
<Aziz> hi everybody
<AzizLight> I have a kinda-noobish question: I just setup an ubuntu server (8.04). If I want my application to send emails do I need to setup a mail server in the ubuntu server?
<oversize> i use ssmtp for my php mailing needs
<oversize> its a local smtp and just hands the mails over to another smtp, but your application could easily use any other smtp server
<littlebeauty> i cannot use ssh to upgrage my server .  when i type "y" , it just stop
<AzizLight> oversize: ok thanks
<tarvid> dovecot restart failed with "Time just moved backwards"
<tarvid> ntp is s23 and dovecot is s24 in rc*.d
<Pici> heh
<tarvid> ntp server is default
<tarvid> is it possible server ntp.ubuntu.com is slow?
<tarvid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dovecot/+bug/347881
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 347881 in dovecot "dovecot-imapd incompatible with ntpdate use" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knecht> i use ubuntu server 8.10 and need sqlite3 support for php. The package php5-sqlites has only 2.x sqlite support. i found no howto or backport for php5-sqlite3 in 8.10. Can someone help? How to get sqlite3 support into php
<knecht> Thanks
<th3_b0b> Hi! Where is logrotation for /var/log/syslog configured? I can't find any specific configuration in /etc/logrotate.conf or /etc/logrotate.d/*, so I thought the default settings (rotate weekly, rotate 4) should apply. But it seems that the file is rotated daily, and only 7 days are kept...
<jpds> th3_b0b: I have it in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog.
<jpds> (on my Karmic installation).
<th3_b0b> jpds: I'm running jaunty, and it isn't present there. could you copy/paste that files content for me, please?
<jpds> th3_b0b: Sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/291647/
<th3_b0b> jpds: Thx!
<mrchrisadams> jpds: hey Jon, what do lines 10 and 11 mean in that pastie?
<mrchrisadams> postrotate   \n   invoke-rc.d rsyslog reload > /dev/null
<jpds> mrchrisadams: To restart rsyslogd after the rotation is completed.
<mrchrisadams> why do you need invoke-rc.d?
<mrchrisadams> \rsyslog reload > dev nulll' I can understand - just doing quietly
<mrchrisadams> but I'm not familiar with invoke-rc.d
<jpds> mrchrisadams: invoke-rc.d is a wrapper script for /etc/init.d/$thing.
<jpds> So it's the same as saying: /etc/init.d/rsyslog reload
<mrchrisadams> ah, so you can write 'invoke-rc.d mysql restart' for example?
<jpds> Or as the new feature in Karmic with new Upstart: service rsyslog reload
<jpds> mrchrisadams: Sure.
<mrchrisadams> I'm not sure I see the advantage of using invoke-rc.d  - what does it do differently to /etc/init.d $thing $command ?
<jpds> Looking at the source, it seems to check with runlevel is active and other things.
<jpds> I just use it because it's easier to tab-complete. :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Can i seek help here for Can i seek help here for
<kaushal> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html
<kaushal> ?
<kaushal> where do i need to run smbldap-populate
<kaushal> is it on ldap server or samba server ?
<kaushal> basically i have two different servers ldapserver and samba server
<ahasenack> kaushal: it can be anywhere as long as /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf points to the right server and /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap_bind.conf has the right credentials
<ahasenack> s/right server/right ldap server/
<orudie> with dovecot/postfix how can i block a specific @domain ?
<kaushal> ahasenack: so run it on samba server ?
<kaushal> since i have two setups
<kaushal> one ldap server and one samba server
<ahasenack> kaushal: I would say you should install it on the samba server, because
<ahasenack> kaushal: you will likely change the "add user command" and others to use the smbldap-tools counterparts
<kaushal> ahasenack: since that wiki doc has two parts openldap configuration and samba configuration
<kaushal> bit confused there
<kaushal> Next, configure the smbldap-tools package to match your environment. The package comes with a configuration script that will ask questions about the needed options. To run the script enter:
<kaushal> means to run the further steps on samba server ?
<_pn> afternoon all
<ahasenack> kaushal: does it tell you where to install smbldap-tools?
<_pn> ooh - speaking of ldap - i'm here for that as well!
 * _pn is looking for recommendations for identity management on ubuntu server(s) 
<kaushal> ahasenack: its given in the beginning
<kaushal> its really really confusing
<_pn> ie: what's the best way to do LDAP for ubuntu and os x clients on ubuntu server today?
<ahasenack> kaushal: so that's where you configure it
<ahasenack> _pn: don't know about os x
<_pn> that's ok - os x will do LDAP v3 authentication nicely
<kaushal> ahasenack: so its in samba server ?
<_pn> what I'm after is a low-stress set of tools (gui's even?) for managing the data I keep in openldap
<ahasenack> kaushal: I haven't read that doc
<_pn> or should I say: I wish ubuntu had FreeIPA!  http://freeipa.org
<orudie>  hi, how can i blacklist a specific domain with spam assassin? lets say *.@domain.com ?
<Vog> I just use sender access if it is a postfix server.
<Vog> or /etc/postfix/sender_access
<Vog> and add a line "domain.com REJECT"
<addisonj> hola, anyone here every use Active Directory for linux authentication?
<addisonj> ever*
<tomsdale> What are my chances of succes to clone a "running" ubuntu webserver (sw raid) to a KVM virtual machine using rsync? Anyone already tried this succesfull or not? I'm worried about device drivers and running databases.
<SyL> I had a kernel panic while upgrading the kernel and I am back in the system using the old kernel and I can't seem to remove it and reinstall it because I'm getting this error
<SyL> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449702 in ntp (main) "Default ntp server list doesn't have any servers enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449702
<SyL> anybody getting kernel panics on the new kosmic server kernel?
<SyL> err... karmic.
<_bubsy> how is openjdk compare to sun jdk ?
<SyL> is this a place I can ask for help on kernel panics on ubuntu 9.10?
<KurtKraut> SyL, I personally tend to use ubuntuforums.org to issues that requires a deeper investigation, testing, log analysis etc.
<SyL> KurtKraut: ok, thanks. is kernel panic still the term used?
<cemc> is there a way to isntall the 32bit version of a package if I have 64bit ubuntu installed?
<KurtKraut> SyL, yes. But if what is in panic is not the kernel, it is probably you. Anyway, this still require further investigation :P
<SyL> basically the system becomes unresponsive (numlock & capslock) in under 5 minutes after I upgraded from jaunty to karmic.
<KurtKraut> SyL, are you aware that systems in production should not use Karmic because it is not considered stable yet?
<SyL> KurtKraut: it's not in production and my company wants me to set up a eucalyptus cloud on ubuntu 9.10
<SyL> KurtKraut: I didn't say they were smart, but they pay me. =)
<KurtKraut> SyL, someone have to pick the hardest jobs :P
<KurtKraut> *has
<SyL> heh
<SyL> KurtKraut: and I removed the working kernle from jaunty. so the 2 paths I have are a) figure out why the system crashs (maybe APIC or something) or b) find that old kernel and install it and hope it goes well.
<tomsdale> SyL: shouldn'T you be able to reinstall an old kernel if you boot your system in rescue mode?
<tomsdale> and then just apt-get it
<SyL> tomsdale: the old kernle is from ubuntu 9.04 and I just upgraded to 9.10. the old kernel isn't in the repositories
<tomsdale> SyL: can you maybe just enable the jaunty repository in your /etc/apt/sources...   I don't know what will happen though sounds like quite a hack
<SyL> tomsdale: I'll be finding out soon. =)
<tomsdale> make a backup if it's important data. I have no clue about 9.10
<SyL> tomsdale: always. thanks
<tomsdale> I actually have a similar problem. Just rsynced a system from a to b. System b has different hardware and after installing grub the system doesn't boot anymore.
<tomsdale> get's stuck after grub because it doesn't seem to find the hd anymore. which command can I give to tell the kernel to reexamine the hardware and recreate the initramfs
<SyL> tomsdale: weird
<tomsdale> first hd was ATA, the second a SATA controller.
<SyL> oh... then I would think the harddrives are hda and the sata is sda
<SyL> err... ide is hda and sata is sda
<tomsdale> you are correct - old one was ide - new one is sata.
<SyL> then check your grub because it's looking for the wrong harddrive
<tomsdale> I think there is the initramfs which doesn't know about sata because it was installed on IDE.
<tomsdale> that could be as well - let me doubecheck
<tomsdale> nop - UUID is coorect, just doublechecked in a rescuesession with blkid
<tomsdale> ahh  - in the menu.lst - there is another UUID, I just checked the fstab
<SyL> tomsdale: doh. worth a shot
<SyL> tomsdale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing maybe this will help?
<VousDeux> On my home network I currently have an Active Directory environment that I would like to somehow convert from Windows Server 2003 to Ubuntu Server running in a virtualized environment.
<VousDeux> I would also like to configure my Kubuntu laptop to run through OpenVPN as a remote replication server so that I can store duplicate data from my home server on a USB external storage device and basically take my server with me on the road and keep it in sync with my home server.
<VousDeux> Does anyone know of any good documents that speak to this subject?
<VousDeux> I already have the Ubuntu virtual server up and running, and an OpenVPN established between my Kubuntu laptop and my router (running DD-WRT).
<VousDeux> I mostly just need some help with ideas for the migration from Active Directory.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #407175 in openssh (main) "log out fails" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407175
<tomsdale> SyL: bingo - changed the UUID in the /boot/grub/menul
<tomsdale> and my machine boots up fine. Lets see whether I this works as well from the /dev/md when I do an rsync.
<tomsdale> has anyone more information or know whether I can rsync my root device which is called /dev/md1 from a live session?
<tomsdale> I think /dev/md1 is a software array.
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-13
<uvirtbot> New bug: #410379 in tomcat6 (universe) "Tomcat security configuration error prevents proper logging when used with Sun's JVM" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410379
<sgrover> help with Apache virtual host issue?  http://pastie.org/652283
<sgrover> The "standard" suggestions for vhost problems don't seem to apply - the server already has functional vhosts, the new one refuses to work...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #448656 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "CPU information is inaccessible for MySQL" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448656
<Nattgew> transmission-daemon keeps giving me a 401 unauthorized error... I edit the settings.json but every time I restart the daemon that file gets rewritten
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> does ubuntu server support sata to pci cards?
<sgrover> Resolved my problem.  Server name "projects"  so setting up a vhost with a server name of "projects.myserver.com" resolves to something different than you might be expecting... sighs...
<slampoud> I've downloaded the image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/karmic-server-amd64.iso , verified md5 sums, burned install CDs, and had them fail their internal md5 checks several times yesterday and today. This happened using two different CD burners, and media known to be OK, so it may be worth verifying that the ISO bits are actually OK.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450008 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql server crashes while installing for the second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450008
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450007 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo post-installation script retornou estado de sa?da de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450007
<aubre> hello, I've been on holiday but I will be back at work , I've seen Jono's call for testing Eucalyptus and I will be doing my part
<aubre> I have one front-end and two nodes, they are working currently
<maxagaz> if i need to run a command after all services of a server are started, i just have to put it in /etc/rc.local before "exit 0", right ?
<jtaji> maxagaz: thats right
<mushroomblue> anyone alive that can answer a hopefully-simple http question?
<Jeeves_> mushroomblue: Ask the question and you will find out
<mushroomblue> anyone know why ssh/http connection attempts would die when reaching my internal web server?
<mushroomblue>  like, I look in wireshark, and see syn requests that have my home IP as the source.
<mushroomblue> they travel through the router, and seemingly through the switch.
<mushroomblue> wireshark is showing a SYN request.
<mushroomblue> but the system itself doesn't ACK.
<Jeeves_> A firewall? :)
<mushroomblue> ufw is configured to allow ports 80, 22, and 443
<mushroomblue> though I disabled ufw just to check.
<mushroomblue> and iptables -L isn't showing anything wrong.
<mushroomblue> according to the firewall, everything's pretty goatse'd.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450093 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "Root password prompt failing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450093
<ssm> mushroomblue: anything in the web server's kernel log?
<mushroomblue> lemme look.
<mushroomblue> nothing that I can tell.
<mushroomblue> looks like UFW blocked an internal IP once or twice, but that's about it.
<ssm> is it pingable either way?
<ssm> from or to the server?
<mushroomblue> I can connect to the box any other way than externally.
<mushroomblue> on another box inside the firewall, it connects on ports 22 and 80
<mushroomblue> I can see the traffic being sent to the box in wireshark.
<mushroomblue> at least, SYN packets.
<mushroomblue> so, the only things I can think of it being are something stoopid in the router's access control list, or something with the switch.
<mushroomblue> the first, I think I've been able to rule out. nat translations are showing the connection being routed to the proper internal IP
<mushroomblue> a switch shouldn't be causing these problems, should it?
<ssm> or a wrong arp entry, if you've recently moved the IP address
<ssm> I've had a piece of network equipment randomly overwrite the target MAC address, making the system reachable only if it was running in promisquos mode.  as in "Why is the internet working only when I run tcpdump?"....
<mushroomblue> right.
<_bubsy> who ever use openfire ?
<artillerytx> Hey guys is SFTP enabled by default in an install ?
<livetoday> running (sudo) apt-get <anything> gives me a segfault. can this be fixed? is it a known issue?
<cemc> hey. can I run an ubuntu 9.04 desktop 32bit with 12gb ram AND actually use the 12gb ram ?
<KurtKraut> livetoday, are you sure there isn't a hardware failure, like in RAM?
<livetoday> how would i identify such? the failure seems isolated to this one program, and occurs whenever it is run
<twb> artificialexit: sftp is enabled by default within openssh; I think openssh-server is probably not installed by default.
<alex_joni> cemc: surely not
<livetoday> KurtKraut, how would i identify such? the failure seems isolated to this one program, and occurs whenever it is run.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, have you rebooted since the problem appeared?
<livetoday> KurtKraut, no. i haven't rebooted this month.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, is aptitude working? Try aptitude update
<livetoday> aptitude doesn't work either: it says that it gets a sigsegv, then closes with a segfault
<livetoday> KurtKraut^
<twb> cemc: IIRC what the kernel does is access 4GiB at a time, and then "page" between 4GiB areas of RAM.  If it works at all, it will be a filthy bodge.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, are you running Jaunty?
<livetoday> KurtKraut, yes
<twb> cemc: fortunately, your CPU probably supports x86-64 (amd64), so you can just install that.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, was your system up to date?
<livetoday> KurtKraut, pretty sure it was. i login via ssh regularly, and do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade whenever informed that there are package updates available.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, please tell me the output of md5sum /usr/bin/apt-get
<livetoday> KurtKraut, 92759f1b80a768406e1ad6e87d057cfe
<KurtKraut> livetoday, this is the expected output. Your problem requires further investigation. Please, post all the details you already provided me in ubuntuforums.org
<KurtKraut> livetoday, in my experience, wierd segfaults or kernel panics are associated with hardware failure (hard disk or RAM)
<livetoday> KurtKraut, would expect a reboot, or a reinstall to be useful?
<KurtKraut> livetoday, to determine if there is a hardware problem? Yes. If there is one, the effects would be wider and more evident.
<KurtKraut> livetoday, but no matter what is causing this, reboot wouldn't fix it.
<livetoday> KurtKraut, diagnostically, would either step be useful?
<KurtKraut> livetoday, I would start with a RAM test.
<livetoday> KurtKraut, there's one built in, that can be selected in the boot-loader, yes?
<KurtKraut> livetoday, yes.
<livetoday> KurtKraut, guess i'm rebooting then. thanks for your assistance
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, i'm livetoday's. it does appear to be the ram. memtest is throwing errors like nobody's business.
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, several output with red background?
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, several dozens of thousands of errors
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, lol. I knew it! :D
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, you can abort the RAM check. You already know it may be damaged.
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, it does come as something of a surprise to see ram this broken
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, yes, but the only solution i know of is purchasing new ram, which is never fun
<jmarsden> StrangeCharm: I'd say you just found your problem.  Replace your RAM and retest.  Worst case, you could try removing half of the RAM modules in the machine and test again, you might find you can determine which RAM module(s) have the problem and then use only know good ones...
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, you may try to remove, clean them and put it back.
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, you mean, clean the pins?
<StrangeCharm> rather, the contacts
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, exactly
<StrangeCharm> how does ram get damaged like this?
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, the procedure jmarsden recomended is also important.
<StrangeCharm> as a more general question, in terms of how to avoid it in future
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, usage, oxidation, umidity, excessive heat etc.
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, jmarsden i'm already starting
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, this is one of the reasons datacenters have such controlled climate/enviroment
<StrangeCharm> well, i have a dormroom in a humid region, and a fan...
<StrangeCharm> my budget contends much better with downtime and ram replacements, than data-center-like control
<StrangeCharm> good news: one of the dimms is not generating a large number of errors immediately
<StrangeCharm> KurtKraut, jmarsden, cleaning both dimms, and changing the slots in use seems to have completely eradicated the memory problem: memtest isn't givint me any more errors
<KurtKraut> StrangeCharm, I'm glad to hear that.
<StrangeCharm> if i use ubuntu to set up an encrypted softraid5 of n disks, and i suffer a catastrophic hardware failure which destroys all system hardware except but n-1 disks, will i be able to construct a new system and recover that data?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #377356 in openssh (main) "ssh-askpass has no Option to save the Passphrase to a keyring" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377356
<myeggo> hello, this is my logrotate configuration: http://pastebin.com/m7020dffa - but it still stores the log weekly, someone could give me a link or any idea about how to make it working? thanks in advance
<myeggo> i am being ignored in every channels :/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450309 in qemu-kvm (main) "assertion failure when using i82551 network card emulation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450309
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447585 in eucalyptus "Cached image not being flushed from the cache on deregister in some cases" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447585
<ttx> kirkland: howdy -- I have a merge to 925 in my PPA
<ttx> kirkland: I wait for upstream ack to upload that
<VousDeux> Does anyone know if thereis some way to monitor for a specific error condition and automatically execute a bash script in response to the error?
<bogeyd6> VousDeux you could set a cron job every minute
<bogeyd6> or you could use a nagios solution
<VousDeux> I'm trying to avoid the every minute thing if possible...I'll look into the nagios solution...thanks for your suggestion.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #422000 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.5.5-1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422000
<VousDeux> nagios looks like a very good possibility...thanks again.
<bogeyd6> yw
<kirkland> ttx: that sounds fair
<kirkland> ttx: hopefully the last upload?
<ttx> kirkland: well, I want to prevent the "hey, 926 is so much better"
<kirkland> ttx: :-)  inevitable
<uvirtbot> New bug: #438565 in eucalyptus (main) "Eucalyptus Public IPs should be submitted in CIDR notation" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438565
<pn> afternoon all
<pn> can anyone comment on 'the best' way to set up identity management on ubuntu server? Perhaps using openldap or freeipa?
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pn> *sigh*
<mushroomblue> outside of wireshark, is there a way to see if Apache is actually receiving connection attempts from the outside world?
<pn> actually, I'd argue one of the things that differentiates something like ubuntu server from something like centos is the 'best' or most popular way of doing certain things: like file systems or package management - or in this case authentication
<pn> thanks for the lecture just the same
<Pici> mushroomblue: see files in /var/log/apache2/
<mushroomblue> I'll check. thanks.
<clusty> hey
<clusty> something really weird is going on. my resolv.conf gets overwritten constantly with some default values. any clues what service could cause that?
<Jeeves_> clusty: network manager or dhclient
<VousDeux> ...or openvpn
<clusty> the machine is a local DNS and router box
<clusty> i put the machine itself in the resolv conf cause i can never resolve local dns from the router itself
<clusty> grrr
<clusty> guess i need more digging
<ttx> mathiaz: would you consider CIDR addressing that doesn't specify the right beginning for a segment: broken or acceptable ?
<ttx> i.e. : 192.168.0.230/30 = 192.168.0.228 - 192.168.0.231
<ttx> kirkland: Looking in the code to implement it myself, I discovered that euca kinda supports CIDR addressing for publicIP already
<mathiaz> ttx: hm - acceptable. I wouldn't do it personally - because it makes my brain hurt
<acalvo> a shot in the dark: does anyone know how to do a simple redirection with postfix? recipient_bcc_maps does not work, neither does modifing /etc/aliases
<VousDeux> I'm trying to follow the steps from the server guide for ldap and samba, but sldap-populate fails. I can do a ldapsearch on my active directory server just fine, so I'm not sure why sldap-populate fails...is there another way to accomplish what sldap-populate does?
<ttx> mathiaz: have a look at bug 438565 then, and let me know if we should consider the current CIDR support in eucalyptus broken or usable
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 438565 in eucalyptus "Eucalyptus Public IPs should be submitted in CIDR notation" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438565
<acalvo> VousDeux: mmm well, what's the output?
<VousDeux> I suspect that maybe my password is too complex and the sldap-populate script may not be reading it properly, but I would prefer not to have to change my password.
<acalvo> I remember having some problems but they were related to incorrect credentials
<acalvo> you can create a script that execs the smbldap-populate, and store in a variable the password, so you know the password is ok
 * ahasenack can't figure out "ufw delete"
<ahasenack> how do I delete this rule?
<ahasenack> 0.0.0.0 5901/tcp           ALLOW       187.5.57.143
<VousDeux> It says  LdapErr: DSID-0C090B38 a bunch of times...'Error in attribute conversion operation' From what I have gathered it seems to be an authentication problem, but I can authenticate manually with no problem.
<acalvo> VousDeux: what version of smbldap-tools are you using?
<acalvo> I think 0.9.6 was broken
<ahasenack> I used "ufw allow proto tcp from 187.5.57.143 to 0.0.0.0 port 6001" to add it, just replacing "allow" with "delete" doesn't work
<acalvo> it was better to use 0.9.5
<acalvo> (correct me if I'm wrong with the version control)
<ahasenack> VousDeux: are you trying to use smbldap-populate against an AD machine?
<VousDeux> ahasenack, yes...AD.
<acalvo> VousDeux: well, AFAIK smbldap was made to emulate an AD
<ahasenack> VousDeux: why? That's unlikely to work, you need at least the unix related schema
<acalvo> so the default config for an AD should work with samba
<VousDeux> ...still trying to figure out how to check version...
<ahasenack> VousDeux: you already have a "samba" server with ldap in that AD machine, it's called windows
<VousDeux> Looks like smbldap-tools is version 0.9.4-1
<acalvo> ahasenack: that's unlikely to work also...
<acalvo> VousDeux: https://gna.org/projects/smbldap-tools/
<VousDeux> I'm trying to convert/migrate from Active Directory.
<VousDeux> I want to shut the Windows Server down.
<acalvo> oh, OK
<VousDeux> I'm trying virtualize my server environment, but I want to use Linux as a server instead of Windows.
<VousDeux> I just can't seem to figure out why sldap-populate fails.
<VousDeux> I've repeated the steps from the  Server Guide three times.
<acalvo> but, you have to run that against the samba-ldap server
<acalvo> not the AD server
<VousDeux> ...each time I purged the installation of both LDAP and Samba and started from scratch.
<VousDeux> Isn't is supposed to populate the samba-ldap from existing ad?
<VousDeux> ...cause that's what I need to do.
<ahasenack> VousDeux: it will work only against openldap, or at least something other than AD
<VousDeux> I don't understand how I am supposed to get the LDAP data from AD to samba/ldap then.
<acalvo> VousDeux: you've several options
<acalvo> dump all your AD tree
<acalvo> maybe use the openldap as slave and wait until it finish the replication routine
<VousDeux> I'm not trying to populate AD, I'm trying to populate ldap-samba by reading from AD.
<VousDeux> Hmmm...that slave option rings a bell... maybe.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> when i want to find word in "nano" editor
<wizardslovak> how do i do that?
<acalvo> wizardslovak: #ubuntu
<wizardslovak> no i am in #ubuntu-server
<zer0her0> anyone running ubuntu server on EC2?
<VousDeux> it looks to e like sldap-populate is trying to execute as user root instead of admin.
<\sh> VousDeux, you need to merge the data...we did that in the past, reading AD users/groups and pushing them into LDAP via shell script
<wizardslovak> is there a shortcut to find word in nano editor?
<\sh> wizardslovak, #ubuntu is the right channel to ask
<wizardslovak> why if ubuntu-server uses too
<kwork> wizardslovak, ctrl + w
<VousDeux> Okay, so  if I can't use the documents from the Server  Guide to figure this out, what document should I use. I'm sure you guys are offering very good suggestions, but I have no idea what you are talking about. Where can I learn more?
<wizardslovak> thank you
<kirkland> ttx: i think CIDR is better than nothing, but a human readable range would be ideal
<VousDeux> Hmmm....it also looks like sldap-populate is reading AD and finding OUs that were not defined...like Builtin. The document and config files only asked for Users, Groups, and Machines.
<ttx> kirkland: hmm
<VousDeux> Maybe that's the whole problem.
<magellan> Hello
<detrate> hello
<\sh> kirkland, CIDR is human readable for admins ;)
<magellan> I'm looking for someone that successfully setup network interface bonding on Ubuntu 9.04... as I'm not able to get it working :(
<kirkland> \sh: that's "admin readable", then, not "human readable"
<magellan> I seems that everything works fine, if I disconnect the active interface cable the active interface change, but no traffic is able to transit through the backup interface.
<Daviey> meeting?
<magellan> No one familiar with bonding ?
<VousDeux> I'm trying to learn how to use Ubuntu Server, but I can't seem to find the beginning of the documentation. I started with the Server Guide Introduction, but now I'm having problems following along with the steps and it seems like there is something else I should already know. Where is the beginning of the documentation?
<saltybeagle> zul: greetings.. ashnazg and I are some php-pear fellows
<zul> saltybeagle: hi!
<saltybeagle> zul: so the package doesn't use the phar at all?
<zul> saltybeagle: im working on it right now, i just downloaded the phar file from pear.php.net and doing a rebuilding test
<saltybeagle> zul: ah, ok.
<zul> saltybeagle: no since our buildds dont have a network connection they use the one with the tarball
<saltybeagle> zul: let us know if you need anything. Other pear guys are in #pear on efnet
<zul> saltybeagle: ah i thought you guys might be on oftc but there was no one there ;)
<saltybeagle> zul: yah,, efnet for historical reasons.  :-)
<zul> saltybeagle: ill pop by later to let you guys know
<detrate> anyone here have experience with NFS?
<saltybeagle> zul: excellent.. we've got at least 3 or 4 ubuntu users in there at any moment, if you need any testers ofr anything
<zul> saltybeagle: cool thanks
<mushroomblue> ugh.
<mushroomblue> I have an issue.
<mushroomblue> I have webservers plugged into two different switches, on two different internet connections.
<mushroomblue> ssh and apache will only respond if one of the interfaces is completely disabled.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #361819 in linux (universe) "Frequent random KVM host kernel OOPS " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361819
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450463 in vm-builder (universe) "acpiphp module needs to be loaded on first boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450463
<ttx> nurmi: about bug 438565
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 438565 in eucalyptus "Eucalyptus Public IPs should be submitted in CIDR or range notation" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438565
<ttx> nurmi: I didn't realiaz that there was some CIDR support in eucalyptus already
<ttx> realize, even
<ttx> mathiaz: would you consider writing up the minutes ? What's your current load average ?
<nurmi> ttx: well, there is, but it probably should not be considered as stable enough at this point
<ttx> mathiaz: I think I can do it, but I may be late in doing so
<nurmi> ttx: I believe that a 'range' would be more solid
<ttx> nurmi: if implemented server-side, yes
<ttx> because anything that translates into 254 IP addresses into a shell variable gives me creeps
<nurmi> ttx: I can quickly add range parsing to the CC
<ttx> could you comment on that bug ? I think range is more readable (and also more correct, since current CIDR translates to network - 2 addresses)
<nurmi> ttx: however, i'm going to restrict any one range specification to the last octet
<ttx> nurmi: works for me
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449244 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.list] failed to install/upgrade: subproces pre-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449244
<nurmi> ttx: i can comment on that bug now detailing 'the plan'
<nurmi> ttx: i think we need a similar bug/commentary from your side on the plan for the upstart scripts
<ttx> nurmi: that would be perfect, and allow kirkland to ack that it would look better than half-CIDR
<nurmi> ttx: nod
<ttx> nurmi: sure, once it's posted as a bug :)
<ttx> (if not already)
<nurmi> ttx: there are a few bugs that are related
<ttx> posted as multiple bugs, then
<nurmi> ttx: yes
<nurmi> ttx: plus, some issues pointed out in email reports
<ttx> nurmi: btw I hit and fixed bug 449530, was preventing any email sending
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 449530 in eucalyptus "Missing JARs make user registration impossible" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449530
<nurmi> ttx: I did see that, good catch
<ttx> nurmi: it also resulted in a borked user list in the web UI
<ttx> i.e. after a failed email send, the user list would be returned empty
<ttx> even if you fixed the missing JARs, the user list would stay borked
<ttx> but I couldn't reproduce it on a fixed setup
<ttx> (just so that you know about it)
<nurmi> ttx: okay, good to know - i'll file a bug against eucalyptus about that issue
<ttx> nurmi: to reproduce, remove the two JARs, attempt and fail to "apply", then log in as admin and look at the user list
<wizardslovak> does anyone using clamav ?
<nurmi> ttx: thank you
<davmor2> Hey guys good news current docs have worked successfully twice on the trot now.  I'd say that was pretty stable and testable :)
<VousDeux> Okay, so I change all of my samba-ldap config options to only use the openldap server, but when I try smbldap-populate it returns several error lines that all say "failed to add entry: modifications require authentication." Does mean that it is failing to read the password from /etc/ldapscripts/ldapscripts.passwd?
<wizardslovak> how do i move to some line in nano editor?
<Kaelten> Hi, I have an init script that's trying to run a script on a mount and it doesn't work during startup, is it possible the mount doesn't exist at that point?
<smoser> it is definitely possible
<Kaelten> hrm, I just added some echo statements and that doesn't seem to be it :/
<Bilge> Where are ufw rules stored?
<jpds> Bilge: iptables -L
<jpds> Bilge: Or /etc/ufw/*.rules
<Kaelten> I just have this init script http://paste.wowace.com/wa9b6pqiretn70sx/
<Kaelten> works fine when I run it manually
<Kaelten> and it's getting called during boot
<Kaelten> but it doesn't seem to work :/
<VousDeux> It seems like all of this documentation is purposfully designed to fail so that us newbies are left scratching our head and searching for days on end trying to find solutions for errors.
<VousDeux> It just seems like no matter how carefully I try to follow the steps I end up spending days and days trying to figure out why it didn't work.
<mushroomblue> VousDeux: if you'd like, I could /msg you some urls that were helpful.
<VousDeux> I would appreciate that very much...thank you.
<VousDeux> I don't mind reading, it's just that I seem to have a very difficult time trying to to figure out what I should be reading. :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450518 in samba (main) "Wine failed to install properly and won't run applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450518
<arooni> we're trying to track down performance issues on our server.  we cant scale beyond 20-30 requests/per/second.  we're running a scaling test now.  our stack is apache/mod_rails/rails/mysql.  on ubuntu 8.10 64bit server.  any suggestions on WHERE to look and track down our errors?
<mushroomblue> VousDeux: don't worry. the official documentation is focused on teaching you LDAP while setting up a server, and it makes it a chore to read/understand.
<mushroomblue> not to mention, the SSL section is completely broken.
<VousDeux> Ahhh...that explains it...I sure wish I could find the beginning of the documetation I should read to learn all of this stuff. It just seems like I'm forever searching for a document to learn how to do something, but every document I find assumes I should already know something else, so I end up in an endless circle of trying to find a document to explain the other document.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446841 in image-store-proxy (main) "Unable to start images installed/registered via the image store" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446841
<mushroomblue> VousDeux: yeah. I experienced that hell back in June.
<HexGhost> hello
<HexGhost> im migrating my company's current mail server from freebsd to ubuntu and im wondering what suggestions anyone has for backing up a mail server
<HexGhost> right now i make a weekly tarball but that isn't very optimal
<oroz> can someone help me turn off "Emulate3Buttons"?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450534 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450534
<Bilge> jpds: the /etc/ufw/*.rules seem to have nothing to do with the rules that I've set up
<uvirtbot> New bug: #347211 in authbind (main) "authbind unreasonably fails to address ports 512 through 1023" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347211
<VousDeux> Should I be concerned that after running 'dpkg-reconfigure slapd' there is no /etc/ldap/slapd.conf?
<ahasenack> VousDeux: ubuntu uses /etc/ldap/slapd.d by default since jaunty or so
<VousDeux> ahhh...thanks
<VousDeux> vi /etc/ldap/slapd.d
<VousDeux> oops
<ahasenack> VousDeux: it's a bit more complicated than that
<VousDeux> Oh for pete's sake.
<iarp> lol
<VousDeux> So, basically, there are no accurate, up-to-date instructions for how to install and configure ldap/samba???
<ahasenack> the server guide talks about slapd.d usage
<ahasenack> don't know about samba, but since smbldap-tools uses just ldap commands, the config backend doesn't matter
<hydrozen> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on amazon using the latest AMI. I can login as root using the key I generated, but I can't seem to login using any other accounts that I created. It says "Permission denied (publickey)." Any ideas what I need to change? Is it in the SSH configuration?
<ilowe> hydrozen: That's either because you don't have the right key installed on your client, or because the user on the server is not configured to allow logins with that key
<ilowe> hydrozen: you would need to add the key to authorized_keys for each account that should support logins
<hydrozen> ilowe: what would I need to check on the server?
<hydrozen> ilowe: yes I did that. and i checked the permissions they seem fine too.
<ilowe> hydrozen: so those users have a .ssh/authorized_keys? chmod'd to 600?
<ilowe> hydrozen: double check for differences between those users and root (if root is working for you)
<ilowe> hydrozen: and you are logging in as the same user on the client-side, right?
<hydrozen> -rw------- 1 patrick patrick  668 2009-10-13 17:56 authorized_keys
<hydrozen> ilowe: yes, same username on my mac and on the server
<ilowe> hydrozen: OK, and the authorized_keys file is the same as for root?
<hydrozen> ilowe: naw. For root im using a key that i generated using the amazon tools. For my personal account I generated a key myself using ssh-keygen.
<ilowe> hydrozen: OK, fair enough
<ilowe> hydrozen: hmmm, and this is all out of the box?
<hydrozen> wait i think i know where i fucked up
<hydrozen> err nope still doesnt work
<hydrozen> ilowe: yeah pretty much out of the box... i dont get it
<ilowe> hydrozen: crap, you're two releases behind me so I don't know if it's 8.04-specific; it sounds like you have all your ducks in a row
<hydrozen> ilowe: hehe... I'll figure it out I guess... I'm sure it has to do with the SSH configuration
<hydrozen> its prolly too secure for my needs
<ilowe> hydrozen: I know I had to fiddle the order of passwords and so on at some point
<ilowe> hydrozen: I mean in the global conf; but I haven't had to do it in a while (and I set up about 3-10 boxen a month)
<hydrozen> the AMI might have some particular settings to make it more secure on amazon
<VousDeux> Great...all the install/uninstall stuff with this slapd/samba and now my server won't shutdown again...just keeps coming back to this recovery menu.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450449 in eucalyptus (main) "fix whitespace in eucalyptus update-motd url" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450449
<VousDeux> Last time this happened I had to reinstall the server all over again...I'm getting sick of starting over before I can even really begin.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #306369 in autofs (main) "autofs cannot mount remote directory path with space" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306369
<ruben23> hi any optimization on ubuntu networks
<ruben23> or the sever itself
<arooni> our load right now is 8.72  ... how do we find out WHY this is ?  i.e what specifically is causing a high load... should load always be below 1?
<Jagged> arooni: top
<Jagged> arooni: you can use < and > to change your sort until you get %cpu or cpu time
<arooni> is load only based on cpu utializiation?
<Jagged> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<jdstrand> ahasenack: re ufw delete> put delete 'before' the rule, not instead of 'allow'. eg: to delete 'ufw allow OpenSSH', use 'ufw delete allow OpenSSH'
<ahasenack> jdstrand: got it, thanks
<jdstrand> Bilge: re where ufw stores rules> rules added with the 'ufw' cli command are stored in either /var/lib/ufw/*rules or /lib/ufw/*.rules (depending on the version you are using). /etc/ufw/*.rules are for customization. see 'man ufw'
<ahasenack> jdstrand: is there an ufw command to clear all rules so one can start fresh?
<jdstrand> ahasenack: not at present. there is a wishlist bug on it and it will probably be in the next release of ufw. what version of Ubuntu are you using ufw on?
<ahasenack> jdstrand: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> ahasenack: what version  of Ubuntu are you using ufw on?
<ahasenack> jdstrand: oh, all of them :P
<ahasenack> jdstrand: hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic and even dapper if it's available there, didn't check yet
<jdstrand> ahasenack: ok, the easiest thing to do to reset ufw is to do 'sudo ufw disable ; sudo cp /usr/share/ufw/user*.rules /valib/lib/ufw'
<jdstrand> ahasenack: err, /var/lib/ufw
<ahasenack> ok
<jdstrand> ahasenack: if /var/lib/ufw doesn't exist, then put them in /lib/ufw
<mushroomblue> arooni: load is based on cpu percentage required to do tasks, IIRC.
<mushroomblue> arooni: and each number is a duration of time.
<jdstrand> ahasenack: ufw 0.29-1 is the first release to put rules in /lib/ufw (that should be Ubuntu 9.10 only)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #449814 in samba (main) "amule" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449814
<ahasenack> so karmic
<mushroomblue> if your system load is at 8.xx, that means it's doing a ridiculous high load.
<Jagged> mushroomblue: it also depends on the number of cores
<mushroomblue> I suppose.
<Jagged> a dual-quad core server should be able to handle a load of 8
<mushroomblue> right. 1.00 == 100% of one CPU
<mushroomblue> thanks.
<mushroomblue> arooni: running something big that's constantly spanking your CPU?
<Bilge> jdstrand: thanks! I am including them in my backup script now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #436977 in eucalyptus "euca_rootwrap makes eucalyptus user equivalent to root" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436977
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445105 in eucalyptus (main) "uses unsafe /tmp files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445105
<uvirtbot> New bug: #318495 in autofs (main) "Patches for documentation" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318495
<uvirtbot> New bug: #317400 in openldap2.3 (main) "TLSCACertificateFile ignored" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317400
<VousDeux> It doesn't seem to matter how many different ways I try, the smbldap-populate fails.
<VousDeux> It tells me 'modifications require authentication' and it looks like it is trying to authenticate as root. I tried using smbldap-populate -a admin, but I get the same errors.
<VousDeux> On google I found where some others were seeing this, but the solution seems to be to modify the smb.conf, but this file doesn't exist and I dont know where it's supposed to be or what's supposed to be in it.
<VousDeux> About the only thing I can think of that I have not tried is installing slapd and leaving the admin password blank.
<VousDeux> I don't even know where smbldap-populate is getting the password from that it is trying to use, and I see no way to specify a password to be used for the modifications.
<VousDeux> What am I missing...it's no fun to sit here for 12 hours and try to find an answer to why something in a tutorial didn't work...where should I be looking?
<genii> VousDeux: Have you consulted the main server guide?
<VousDeux> Yes, that's the tutorial that's not working.
<mushroomblue> hah. main server guide.
<bogeyd6> vous your directory/file permissions are not correct for this database
<bogeyd6> VousDeux make sure that the database
<bogeyd6> directory and all files it contains are writable by
<bogeyd6> slapd
<VousDeux> I don't know where the database directory is.
<bogeyd6> VousDeux /var/lib/ldap
<VousDeux> Can you tell me how you found that?
<bogeyd6> ill do you one better
<bogeyd6> VousDeux https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<bogeyd6> if you are using 9.04 for a server, shame on you :(
<VousDeux> Oh, really????
<VousDeux> Do tell, please.
<VousDeux> What should I be using?
<bogeyd6> Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450501 in apache2 (main) "ab crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450501
<bogeyd6> VousDeux and i meant, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<bogeyd6> copy and paste was broked
<VousDeux> Okay, I thought I downloaded the current, stable release.
<bogeyd6> 9.04 is current and stable
<bogeyd6> but by the time you are settling in, support will end for it
<VousDeux> What is LTS?
<bogeyd6> VousDeux https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS specifically With the Long Term Support (LTS) version you get 3 years support on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bogeyd6> so they will release updates for 8.04 for 5 years
<VousDeux> Okay...much for me to learn...I would have thought the newest version would have the best support.
<bogeyd6> easy to misunderstand
<bitprophet> remind me again, how long are the non LTS releases supported for? A year? Or only the ~6 months till the next release?
<bitprophet> just an academic question, of course, I've been using 8.04 since it came out =)
<mushroomblue> bah. 9.04 is fine if most of your enterprise is virtualized.
<bitprophet> what's virtualization got to do with it?
<mushroomblue> makes upgrading trivial.
<bitprophet> not everyone has the time to constantly upgrade, nor to deal with breakage from setting up an OS that you haven't verified works for your apps or situation
<mushroomblue> oh.
<mushroomblue> I bill by the hour.
<mushroomblue> :)
<bitprophet> Ha
<bitprophet> How does virtualizing make upgrading trivial, just the abiltiy to snapshot/clone/rollback? or is there some other angle I'm missing
<mushroomblue> cloning and rolling back is enough.
<mushroomblue> but I can clone the entire network.
<mushroomblue> make changes, test, etc.
<mushroomblue> it's made testing new updates trivial.
<slibuntu> hello all, inexperienced admin here, wondering what is a good policy for permissions on users home folders?
<maaku> eucalyptus devs: my node install fails to detect the cluster on the local network, giving an error code that seems to indicate it was pulling the preseed file from a self-assigned ip address.  would like to file a bug report, but not sure which information is relevant
<maaku> forgot the mention: 9.10 beta UEC install
<maaku> and both node and cluster/cloud controller are manually assigned static IPs, no DHCP server exists on the network
<bogeyd6> bitprophet 18 months
<bogeyd6> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bogeyd6> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<blistov> Anyone know of a way to force a directory to force its subdirectories to inherit its permissions?  IE: like setgid/setuid, but for say... 775?
<bitprophet> blistov: afaik only ACLs can do that
<bitprophet> but I'm not an expert in that particular area
<blistov> bitprophet: I expect you are correct, but I've been told there may be a way.
<bitprophet> I know ACLS _can_ do it, for sure. just don't know if there's a non ACL method like sticky bit or whatever
<blistov> sticky bit is what I'm investigating now.
<bitprophet> I think that's largely for executing, though. can't recall.
<bitprophet> also, umask, but only if you can control all your users and trust them not to override their own umasks
<blistov> Right. But I can't trust them. And incidentally  "the Linux kernel ignores the sticky bit on files." according to chmod man
<bitprophet> interesting.
<captainkirk> hi folks.  I need advice on how to track down a memory leaking program on my 9.04 32bit system
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-14
<pyro1> alguem fala portugues
<pyro1> ??
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450818 in gedit (main) "FTBFS: cannot find -lssl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450818
<uvirtbot> New bug: #370012 in minicom (main) "minicom draws garbage when gnome-terminal is maximized" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370012
<twb> Bah, screen can do everything minicom can do.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450920 in ntp (main) "ntpd will not restart (error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450920
<wizardslovak> does anyone uses webalizer?
<wizardslovak> is there any software to check traffic, and more?
<_bubsy> how to list installed apt-get package ?
<_bubsy> ahh.. dpkg
<uvirtbot> New bug: #317212 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317212
<uvirtbot> New bug: #280053 in xinetd (main) "xinetd enabled is not overruled by disable in service declaration" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280053
<_ruben> hmm .. does anyone know what the "p 0" part of tcpdump output means when showing tagged vlan traffic ?
<_ruben> 11:28:17.547764 vlan 202, p 0, IP6 (hlim 255....
<ghatak> Hi, i want to use ufw, however the only connection I got to server is via ssh, so to be safe I want to make sure when I enable ufw, it will kill my existing connection, how can I ensure that, i-e add rules somewhere that ufw will read when enabled?
<ghatak> ok got it, /etc/ufw/before.rules
<alex_joni> ghatak: when doing something like this I disable ufw by default on boot
<alex_joni> then issue a reboot 20 before doing any changes
<alex_joni> if all fails, the machine reboots and you can ssh again
<ghatak> alex_joni: damn,
<ghatak> alex_joni: i lost ssh
<ghatak> alex_joni: but it clearly says in the rules file that add any custom rules in that file
<alex_joni> ghatak: sorry.. never used ufw myself
<alex_joni> I write my iptables script by hand
<ghatak> i will have to call someone in the datacenter now to flush it :)
<ghatak> -A ufw-before-input -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<ghatak> what is wrong with this rule, ufw does not seem to load it
<gamla_kossan> hi people. when wanting to restart dovecot, I get this:
<gamla_kossan> http://fpaste.org/XHgn/
<gamla_kossan> isn't this very odd?
<gamla_kossan> /usr/lib/dovecot does not contain any "imap" file or folder though
<gamla_kossan> maybe it isn't enough to just install the dovecot-common package?
<gamla_kossan> yeah, that seems to be it =)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #408865 in samba (main) "Cannot copy from windows share" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408865
<mrchrisadams> hi guys, if you run a basic 'aptitude install munin munin-node'
<mrchrisadams> why would graphs and stats not be visible?
<mrchrisadams> munin-node has been running on the box since last night
<benc> I'm trying to understand vhosts and DNS
<benc> can I use vhosts internally without configuring them in the DNS?
<benc> nginx will listen to port 80 for http://example.com/vhost1/some/path and rewrite it to apache to port 800 http://vhost1.example.com/some/path
<ghatak> ok having hard time with ufw, it is supposed to be simple hehe
<ghatak> when I enable it, i loose all dns, applications can not lookup anymore
<ghatak> the syntax is not very helpful either, can't seem to have it enabled easily
<ghatak> help ?
<pmatulis> ghatak: did you read the man page?
<ghatak> pmatulis: i believe so
<ghatak> ufw allow to any port 53 out
<ghatak> this does not work
<pmatulis> ghatak: do you have to specify the protocol?
<jdstrand> ghatak: you put 'out' in the wrong place
<trothigar> hi, I can't find in the man page of rsync what the option is to delete files from the target which don't exist on the source anymore?
<jdstrand> ghatak: it should be 'ufw allow out to any port 53'
<jdstrand> ghatak: see 'man ufw'
<ghatak> jdstrand: ok i am running 8.04, so i think out is not supported on that
<aubre_> I'm back from holiday, do the latest eucalyptus packages have working EBS support now? because if so I want to test it
<jdstrand> ghatak: egress filtering via the cli command was added in 9.10. you'll need to update /etc/ufw/before.rules to do egress filtering in 8.04 LTS
<ghatak> jdstrand: and of course omiiting out from the rule, causes the rule to be added as default inwards
<ghatak> jdstrand: k, kewl, can I use application profiles to specify outgoing rules? they are used in 8.04 i beleive
<jdstrand> ghatak: application profiles were introduced in 8.10, sorry
<ghatak> ghatak: errmm... i must be running 8.10 then
<ghatak> let me cheeek
<uvirtbot> New bug: #450645 in openldap (main) "Problem install slapd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450645
<ghatak> jdstrand: yes, i am running 8.10
<jdstrand> ghatak: you can use application profiles, but not with egress filtering then. ie, you have to add iptables-restore style commands to /etc/ufw/before.rules to filter egress (outgoing) connections
<ghatak> jdstrand: alrighty
<ghatak> thanks
<jdstrand> ghatak: btw, re ufw/ssh> you can add the rule before enabling it and the connection should not drop (but if for some reason it does, you can reconnect since the rule was loaded). eg:
<jdstrand> sudo ufw allow OpenSSH
<jdstrand> sudo ufw enable
<jdstrand> ghatak: ^ will do what you want without having to tweak /etc/ufw/*rules
<ghatak> jdstrand: no that did not work, I added the rule to /etc/ufw/before.rules and it dropped and connection and wont allow me back in, had to ask datacenter guy to drop me console to get it bcak
<ghatak> jdstrand: got it sorted now though
<jdstrand> ghatak: what I'm saying is that you shouldn't have had to touch before.rules at all. simply add the OpenSSH rule before enabling the firewall. I'm glad you got it sorted
<ghatak> jdstrand: yea, thanks mate. Never used ufw before so was bit confused at start :)
<Weasel[DK]> can somebody explain this ?
<Weasel[DK]> root@linux01:/# ls -lh /var/log/lastlog
<Weasel[DK]> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 554G 2009-10-14 14:30 /var/log/lastlog
<Weasel[DK]> root@linux01:/# du -h /var/log/lastlog
<Weasel[DK]> 32K     /var/log/lastlog
<uvirtbot> New bug: #293948 in kvm (universe) "kvm on a 64-bit intrepid host cannot boot solaris 10 guest" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293948
<Weasel[DK]> nevermind... finaly i found out myself
<Weasel[DK]> It is a sparse file, so its size
<Weasel[DK]>        on the disk is usually much smaller than the one shown by "ls -l"
<pmatulis> Weasel[DK]: yes, try 'du -sh --apparent-size /var/log/lastlog'
<Weasel[DK]> pmatulis, gives 554G
<Weasel[DK]> i wantet to do backup of /var/log/ with tar and was wondering why it took so long...
<bogeyd6> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bogeyd6> !vmtools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmtools
<bogeyd6> hrmph
<th0mz> what is the pb with vmtools ?
<bogeyd6> they didnt install by default
<bogeyd6> couldnt remember the vmmouse package
<uvirtbot> New bug: #420929 in samba (main) "samba package did not update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420929
<ceb_user69842> Hi....anybody help me to install a eucalyptus cloud ?
<pmatulis> Weasel[DK]: what backup program did you use?
<Weasel[DK]> pmatulis, as i wrote ... tar    i fixed it with --exclude
<pmatulis> Weasel[DK]: ok, better way IMO is to use --sparse option
<Weasel[DK]> pmatulis, you are right... did't know it. i should pay more attention to whole man page ;)   Thx
<Weasel[DK]> pmatulis, seems like tar still thinks it has to read 554Gb.... the output file stoped growing but tar is stille working hard
<uvirtbot> New bug: #451277 in php5 (main) "php-pear installs a stale symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451277
<uvirtbot> New bug: #406650 in rabbitmq-server (main) "package rabbitmq-server 1.6.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406650
<nijaba> Is there some documentation somewhere on how to connect elasticfox to uec?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391880 in qemu-kvm "migrate exec hangs for several minutes if the pipe is closed before all its data is written" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391880
<aubre_> fyi I apt-get updated all my nodes and everything is working, I can launch m1.smalls now which I could not before, only problem was dhcpd didn't start the way it should have but once it did, I was golden
<aubre_> when I deregister images, is there a way to keep them from being listed in the uec web interface? I've deregestered images, and even deleted the images from s3, but they still show up under my images tab with the option to re-enable them, which clutters up the interface.
<aubre_> also, if I want to roll my own uec images will I be able to sell them through the store?
<nijaba> soren: Is there some documentation somewhere on how to connect elasticfox to uec?
<ashnazg> zul: ping
<zul> ashnazg: hi
<ashnazg> zul: hey dude, the symlink and zlib issues from yesterday still seem to be in the new package
<ashnazg> zul: we've sent you new bugs for each
<zul> ashnazg: yeah I saw I should get to it this afternoon
<ashnazg> zul: cool cool... we're on efnet #karmic-php-pear working on it
<zul> ashnazg: cool
<smoser> aubre_, your deregistered and deleted images showing up would seem like a bug
<ttx> smoser: hey -- could you FixRelease bug 444605 with a comment ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444605 in vm-builder "make sure source is obtainable for uec kernel images" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444605
<smoser> hmm.. i thought i did that
<ttx> zul: should we consider bug 434723 done ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 434723 in m2crypto "Main Inclusion Request: m2crypto" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434723
<smoser> but i will.
<zul> ttx: no it still fails
<zul> im going to talk to pitti about it
<ttx> zul: do that today, please
<ttx> Everyone: Server bug day in progress on #ubuntu-bugs
<ttx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091014
<smoser> ttx, 444605 is fix-released now
<ttx> smoser: great :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #370415 in samba (main) "libnss_wins always performs a broadcast lookup." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370415
<ttx> smoser: any opinion on bug 451358 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 451358 in eucalyptus "euca-describe-images reports all UEC images as x86_64" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451358
<smoser> umm... sounds like a bug ?
<ttx> yes, but where ?
<smoser> you provide arch when you register
<smoser> so either
<smoser> a.) user error
<ttx> ah-ah
<smoser> b.) UEC losing that
<ttx> c.) testcase error
<ttx> smoser: explain "you provide arch when you register"
<smoser> i dont know what the proper behavior is, but if you tried to register a i386 image as x86_64, on ec2 i think it would just work
<ttx> euca-register has no arch parameter ?
<smoser> but likely would fail when you try to run it
<smoser> in bundle
<smoser> you provide arch
<smoser> from ec2-bundle-image help:
<smoser>     -r, --arch ARCHITECTURE          Specify target architecture. One of ["i386", "x86_64"]
<smoser> it is listed as "optional", but i think only because it assumes i386 if you dont tell it
<smoser> i dont think it does any heuristics to have sane defaults.
<ttx> apparently, it assumes x86_64 here
<ttx> smoser: ok, so its the testcase that sucks
<smoser> i'll check what the default is for ec2-bundle-image really quick
<ttx> smoser: thx for your input
<ttx> smoser: API reference says its not an option
<smoser> it prompts you
<smoser> ec2-bundle-image does
<ttx> hah
<ttx> so its a euca-bundle-image non-conformity
<smoser> and for me, if i just hit return, default would be x86_64. but that is likely (i think i've seen that somewhere) just assuming it based on 'uname -a'
<smoser> yes, thats what it does
<smoser> verified via:
<smoser> $ setarch i386 xc2 bundle-image --destination /tmp/x1 --image /boot/config-2.6.31-13-generic
<smoser> using setarch, it says:
<smoser> Please specify a value for arch [i386]:
<smoser> without it, it defaults to x86_64
<uvirtbot> New bug: #451358 in eucalyptus (main) "euca-describe-images reports all UEC images as x86_64" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451358
<uvirtbot> New bug: #317128 in ntp (main) "ntp-update: Error while configure ntp - error code 1" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317128
<ttx> jsalisbury: I opened and closed bug 451358 -- fixed the testcase so that we coirrectly register i386 images
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 451358 in eucalyptus "euca-describe-images reports all UEC images as x86_64" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451358
<jsalisbury> ttx: thanks.  I'll re-run the test case.
<jsalisbury> ttx: I also opened bug 451291.  Want me to close that one?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 451291 in eucalyptus "Incorrect UEC Image Architecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451291
<ttx> jsalisbury: yes, duplicate of mine, please
<jsalisbury> ttx: will do
<ttx> jsalisbury: note that it should have been opened against ubuntu/eucalyptus, not Eucalyptus upstream
<ttx> tat's why I missed it
<ttx> jsalisbury: I'm closing it
<jsalisbury> ttx: thanks for the info.  I'll be sure to open future bugs in the correct place ;-)
<jsalisbury> ttx:  thanks for closing it.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #339611 in ntp (main) "the clock behind" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339611
<aubre_> Hmm, this new 11.6 inch netbook/laptop has a VT-x processor, albeit 32 bit http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42791&code=SU7300 : http://howtohackstuff.com/2009/10/14/acers-116-inch-aspire-timeline-as1810tz-shows-signs-of-a-netbook-identity-crisis-acer/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #366910 in openldap (main) "Ubuntu Server 9.04 Update Manager Reports Bug (Gnome under Ubuntu Server)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366910
<aubre_> I know people were on the lookout for a cheap machine that you could use to setup a portable UEC configuration, at $600, seems like you could use a few of these to do that cheaply.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #451314 in php5 (main) "PHP 5.2.10 zlib bug remains for 32bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451314
<uvirtbot> New bug: #448036 in eucalyptus "UEC Installer Only Configures One Network Interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448036
<uvirtbot> New bug: #308647 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient fails to be run during boot of Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308647
<uvirtbot> New bug: #451405 in php5 (main) "zlib extension missing in php5 karmic " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451405
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443109 in samba (main) "samba package bug" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443109
<bventura> when ssh into my ubuntu server, I get a message on the MOTD that says "
<bventura> oops says "6 packages can be updated, 11 updates are security updates"
<bventura> but when I run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, i still get the same message when I log in the next time
<bventura> whats up with that
<bventura> OMG i guess I figured it out there's a command to update the MOTD i guess mine not updating automatically
<kpettit> What is the easiest way to get a list of software installed on a ubuntu server so I can install the same stuff on a new machine?
<kpettit> Something like a "apt-get install" list of software.
<kpettit> Ahh, nevermind I found it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<aubre_> is EBS functionality available in the latest karmic uec packages? I can do aeuca-describe-volumes and it shows a volume available, but when I try to attach it to an instance via euca-attach-volume the instance can't see it
<aubre_> in the sc-stats.log I see Timestamp: 2009-10-14 12:32:12,471 Service: StorageController Version: 1.6-devel Volumes: 1 Space Used: 10737418240
<leaf-sheep> ib
<leaf-sheep> Hi folks. I have local repo that I'd like to use (to install systems). I used Ubuntu Minimal iso but that won't let me select the mirrors because there are only one on the list -- archives.ubuntu.com ?  Suggestion?
<FFForever> ello
<FFForever> how do i generate a new public key from a private key?
<FFForever> anyone have a system with over a year of uptime
<slampoud> ffforever: if you mean an openssh key, then ssh-keygen -e should do it
<FFForever> slampoud, awesome D:
<FFForever> :D*
<SyL> I'm hardcrashing with the kernel 2.6.31-14 in under 3 minutes. any idea what would be causing this?
<javaTN> hi
<javaTN> anyone here good with apache configuration?
<FFForever> javaTN, this is not #httpd and im not that bad but im by far not an expert :D
<javaTN> well i want to re-configure my apache configuration so its less jumbled.
<javaTN> let me pull up the configuration and upload it to paste bin to better show
<uvirtbot> New bug: #440430 in dbconfig-common (universe) "package request-tracker3.8 3.8.4-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440430
<javaTN> http://pastebin.com/m41fa0e0a that is my 000-default configuration file
<javaTN> there has to be a better way, cleaner way, to get what i want done.
<_ruben> over a year uptime? got a few of those
<Bilge> How can I fox: kernel: [263151.175638] IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 56?
<Bilge> fix*
<_ruben> autoconf only works with a /64
<Bilge> I don't know what autoconf is or why it's doing whatever it's doing
<Bilge> I haven't configured IPv6 at all and I don't know what's generating the error
<_ruben> that's the beauty of ipv6, it doesnt need configuration (on the client side)
<Bilge> That doesn't stop it from spewing errors every other minute though
<FFForever> _ruben, can i get a /proc/uptime from u?
<_ruben> locate the router that's sending the ipv6 router advertisements, tell its owner to fix its configuration
<jph_> I am in the middle of a clean install of Ubuntu Server, I have some RAID1 questions mainly about active and spare partitions would anyone be willing to meet me on a private chat and walk me through a few steps i am on a time crunch today. thanks
<jjohansen> smoser: I have run through my EC2 test and got logs on all except 1
<jph_> or should we just talk here?
<smoser> :-(
<_ruben> $ uptime ; cat /proc/uptime 20:43:09 up 462 days, 11:09,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.11, 0.08
<_ruben> 39956998.58 40422751.91
<jjohansen> smoser: that one was on odd ball test, though using new ari and the ami's default kernel
<FFForever> thanks :D
<smoser> jjohansen, should we try with the beta kernels to see if you are just lucky today ?
<smoser> oh...
<jjohansen> smoser: I tried all combinations, of ari, aki
<smoser> well i would think thats not really valid to use old ramdisk and new kernel. but if you booted, then it actually shouldn't have mattered.
<jjohansen> smoser: I would say more I was unlucky yesterday
<jjohansen> smoser: yeah, they all booted
<smoser> but youthink your results yesterday were valid
<_ruben> jph_: talking in here tends to be prefered
<smoser> ie, that we've seen valid failure on this new kernel
<smoser> but we still havent seen that failure on old beta kernel/beta ramdisk
<smoser> you've looked at the changes between them ?
<jjohansen> smoser: yep, I repeated them to many times and and used the same commands today, search back through bash history
<jjohansen> I have looked and I don't see anything that should be causing this
<smoser> so then we have either a.) random timing differences between new kernel and old kernel make us see failure
<pyro1> what's the domain NIS ?
<jph_> Ok thanks - Disclaimer this is my first solo install of Ubuntu-server AND a RAID.... Question: I am at the screen where it ask me to enter the number of active devices for the RAID1 array... It notes that a spare partition will only be used if a active devices fails.... I only have 2 Hard drives installed (both 100Gb) but I can free up another HD in about 14 days.... Do I need to have a spare?  If so can I lie to the system and say
<jph_>  2 active and 1 spare and then just add the spare later? What dose this really mean
<smoser> b.) we've just been fat dumb and happy with old beta kernel/beta ari , and we can probably see failure on console logs there too
<_ruben> jph_: if you have 2 drives in it now, just go with 2 active and 0 spare .. you can configure the spare later
<jph_> Ok but is says "NOTE: this setting cannot be changed later"
<jph_> is that not really true
<jjohansen> smoser: can we have an option c) blame Amazon :)
<_ruben> jph_: not later in the partitioner part in the setup it means most likely
<pyro1> what's domain NIS ?
<smoser> network information services
<smoser> if you dont know, you probalby dont need it
<smoser> jjohansen, so what do we do?
<jph_> Ok so if i free up or buy another 100Gb HD in the next 14 days or so i can add it as a spare and be good to go?  Also could you give me a short explanation as to what the spare dose? is it what would let me to rebuild after a damaged drive
<pyro1> smoser: i need to know for my college
<jjohansen> smoser: I am going to try and replicate running in each zone, maybe it is a zone problem
<FFForever> is there a command to return just the space of a drive, and also is there a command just to return the used size of a drive
<smoser> pyro1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Information_Service
<FFForever> i know df but thats to much to shift through
<pyro1> smoser:  i know what's NIS, i want to know about domain NIS
<zul> jjohansen: isnt that the default option?
<jjohansen> zul: as in blame zones?  Or run instances in all zones
<Bilge> _ruben: how can I just disable IPv6?
<smoser> FFForever, assuming you mean size of partition, i'd just do 'df /path/to/mount' that just gives you 2 lines of output with pretty much what you want
<zul> jjohansen: blame amazon
<jjohansen> zul: ah, yeah it definitely is
<smoser> pyro1, well i dont know what "domain NIS" is, and google doesn't seem to either. if google doesn't know it it doesnt exist.
<_ruben> Bilge: wouldnt know, as im far from fond of disabling ipv6 anywhere
<ScottK> Google will know about it shortly since this channel is logged online
<pyro1> smoser: this exist because my teacher on college pass me
<jph_> any thought?
<pyro1> smoser:  but i dont find on google
<jph_> also another question, Can I limit the size a directory is allowed to get?
<jcastro> ScottK: you up for a plenary this time around?
<_ruben> depends on the filesystem used .. dont know if any actually do support directory quotas
<jph_> Like /home/user  Can I limit its size to 5Gb
<ScottK> jcastro: I didn't think of anything yet.  Let me consider.
<jcastro> ool
<jph_> I was going to use ext3
<jph_> but could change that now if you recommended something better
<_ruben> jph_: never bothered with disk quotas myself
<jph_> humm ok well thanks
<Jagged> jph_: you could try using lvm
<jph_> do you have a partitioning schema  you would recommend (I miss typed when i said 100Gb I have 120Gb HDs).... any thoughts on how I should cut that up
<Jagged> if you go for lvm, make a 100 mb partition for /boot, then use the remainder for lvm
<Jagged> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<jph_> I was just (still am) reading this http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/  is this source just as good, should i read the other?
<Jagged> yours is more in-depth
<Jagged> the wiki is just an overview of what lvm is
<jph_> Ok I skimmed both, and your saying make a 100Mb for /boot and then make the rest of the HD a 119.90Gb lvm partition... Right?
<Jagged> jph_: yeah, use the remaining 119 gb for lvm
<Jagged> and create lvm logical partitions for you mount points
<Jagged> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Jagged> that is extremely verbose on how to do lvm
<jph_> and if i mess up guessing how big to make each logical partition i can just resize them?
<Jagged> essentially
<jph_> I have to make sure today because i will be on the road in 24hours and have to start this development via SSH... so thank you for taking the time to explain things i would normally read myself
<Jagged> resizing might require a resize2fs command for ext2/3 filesystems
<mushroomtwo> what about ext4?
<Jagged> essentially what using lvm does is bypasses the partition table.  Whereas previously you would need to use parted or something similar to resize partitions, you can use lvm tools instead
<Jagged> which won't require a reboot to re-read the partition table
<jph_> great that sounds like what i need on this project.... ok is your 100mb recommendation considered "over kill or just right or bare min"
<Jagged> overkill
<Jagged> you can get by with 10-20 mb of /boot if you really want
<mushroomtwo> I try to use 100
<mushroomtwo> I've actually maxed-out 100MB on /boot before
<mushroomtwo> though for Ubuntu, it seems okay.
<Jagged> mushroomtwo: I don't have any experience with ext4
<mushroomtwo> eh. it'll probably work.
<Jagged> it depends on the implementation
<Jagged> ext3 is just ext2 with a journal
<mushroomtwo> are there any GTK+/Qt apps to handle partitioning/resizing in lvm?
<Jagged> mushroomtwo: LVM Manager
<jph_> hummmm ok so what if i play it really safe and go with 500Mb.... What file system should that be?
<tonyyarusso> mushroomtwo: iirc gparted is supposed to have LVM support either now or very soon.
<jph_> ext3?
<Jagged> jph_: your boot partition doesn't need to be that big, but ext3 is fine
<Jagged> jph_: you just need to stay away from filesystems which the grub version you install may not support (e.g. reiser4, xfs, jfs....)
<mushroomtwo> if you use ext3, make sure to add "noatime" to the line in fstab
<mushroomtwo> otherwise, use ext2
<mushroomtwo> generally, I also include "noauto", because I don't want the partition being mounted unless I'm doing a kernel update.
<mushroomtwo> ymmv
<jph_> so select 'noatime' and deselect "relatime'
<mushroomtwo> yeah.
<mushroomtwo> unless you're ultra-paranoid about your system being compromised, it's okay to let the partition be mounted at boot.
<mushroomtwo> especially if you have problems remembering to mount /boot before doing an upgrade.
<jph_> ok so if i have it 'noatime' i have to mount it each time i update if i have it as 'relatime' then it auto mounts at boot
<jph_> would there be any problems if i have to remotely re-boot the system via ssh?
<Jagged> no
<jcastro> mathiaz: have we ever supported Xen officially in -server?
<Jagged> The only time you would have to mount /boot in mushroomtwo's example is when you do a kernel upgrade
<mathiaz> jcastro: hm... well - no
<mathiaz> jcastro: IIUC in karmic we support officially xen as a guest
<Jagged> you can use dpkg to hold back your kernel that way all kernel upgrades are completely manual
<jph_> and this is a good idea for system security right?
<Jagged> yeah
<mathiaz> jcastro: as this is what we run in EC2
<jcastro> mathiaz: ok I just think this guy is confused (in the virtualization part) http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Sex-Live-and-Virtualization
<mathiaz> jcastro: zul and smoser could probably give you a better answer
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> sorry, I tend to default to you for everything. :p
<zul> jcastro: domU yes dom0 no
<mathiaz> jcastro: and domU is supported starting from which release?
<jcastro> mathiaz: I have no idea!
<mathiaz> jcastro: hm - sorry wrong person
<mathiaz> zul: and domU is supported starting from which release?
<zul> jaunty i think
<jph_> When i do all that guys it makes the remaining 119.5GB 'unusable' i have gone back and tried using ext2 and the same thing
<mathiaz> zul: was this because DomU had been merged in mainline?
<zul> mathiaz: yep basically you are on your own for dom0
<jcastro> is there anyone that can send the guy an email? If he's writing for a magazine with ubuntu in the title we should make an effort to make sure he's got the right info, right?
<zul> sure soren since he is the virtualization guy
<jcastro> and he's probably asleep, perfect.
<zul> now i must really be back later
<jph_> I also tried setting up my lvm drive first by starting it at the end hoping i could just create the ext2 or ext3 out of what was left... and this makes the 531.4MB left unusable.....
<jph_> remember this is a RAID1
<Jagged> okay
<Jagged> so, md0 = /boot?
<Jagged> or is this fakeraid?
<jph_> it is a software RAID setup using the install options
<Jagged> okay
<Jagged> so, 500 mb partitions on each drive for md0
<jph_> i followed this http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_Install_With_Software_RAID
<Jagged> make md0 /boot
<Jagged> remaining space for md1
<Jagged> use md1 as lvm
<Jagged> which should make the lvm menu available
<jph_> I am not at the command line i am still in the installation wizard that you follow when you drop the Ubuntu-server live disk in
<Jagged> yeah
<Jagged> so
<Jagged> at the partition tool
<Jagged> drive 0: partition 1 = 500 mb
<Jagged> use as raid
<Jagged> drive 0: partition 2 = 119.5 gb
<Jagged> use as raid
<Jagged> same for drive 1
<Jagged> create new raid
<jph_> ok sounds like i have to undo the RAID I created... hold on thanks
<Jagged> md0 = drive 0 part 1 and drive 1 part 2
<smoser> jcastro, zul for the record: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xen&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Jagged> erm
<FFForever> can someone give me the output of mount | grep -i "/dev/" | grep -v "none" | grep -v "pts" | grep -v "tmpfs"
<smoser> we did have packages (universe) for xen dom0 in hardy
<Jagged> md0 = drive 0 part 1 and drive 1 part 1
<smoser> but seemingly also still have those in xen-hypervisor-3.3
<smoser> err... in karmic (xen-hypervisor-3.3)
<jph_> create MD Device
<jph_> RAID1
<Jagged> yep, and use your 500 mb partition on each drive
<smoser> afaics there has never been anything in main. but guests on xen (domU) will "just work" because the kernels are pvops enabled
<mushroomtwo> FFForever: /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Jagged> jph_: You want to take this to PM?
<smoser> maybe i'm missing something though
<jph_> sure
<jph_> thanks
<FFForever> cool :D, it works right :D
<mushroomtwo> anyone have a decent howto for openvpn on ubuntu?
<bventura> mushroom: I found this to be the best howto for openvpn: http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#pki .. I didn't need to mod anything for ubuntu it all worked verbatium from the openvpn guide
<mushroomtwo> fantastic. the community documentation on ubuntu's site is pretty broken.
<bventura> doh
<jph_> need some more help, jagged was helping but we ran into a problem now that i have it fixed he has had to leave... I am setting my my first RAID1 system... here is a image of where i am at.. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2494/4012511630_6e26092308.jpg     can someone walk me through what if anything i need to do to create lvm logical partitions for the mount points of my filesystem....
<jph_> o by the way i have changed the RAID1 device #0 501.6MB partition to mount at /boot
<jph_> from whats in that image
<jph_> Anyone?
<_ruben> "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" .. create a VG containing your md1 as PV .. create a LV for each partition you want to have .. configure each LV (choose filesystem, mountpoint, etc)
<jph_> ok hang on let me do that --------Thankyou for stepping in i am on a dead line and need to get this going tonight
<_ruben> wont be around much longer though, its nearing bedtime ;)
<jph_> would you be willing to recommend some partition sizes this will be a basic LAMP server for a small group of people we will latter add a 1TB RAID for media storage
<jph_> I have 119.5Gb to work ith
<jph_> with
<_ruben> you'll need to figure out/guestimate which parts will take the most space .. web content? databases? users's homedirs?
<jph_> I have created the VG names 'Group1' and I am creating the root LV
<jph_> well the users (there will be 5) will all be creating basic HTML pages which will be located at /home/user/public_html
<_ruben> 120G of html .. wow :)
<jph_> there will be a main home page for the group located at /var/www
<jph_> ---- no just the HD we had on stock and paid for
<jph_> I have no worries about having the space just don't know how to cut it up
<_ruben> i'd go for smth like 10G for / .. 20G for /var/www .. might wanna reserve some gigs for /var/log (and mount it with noatime) .. put the rest up for /home
<jph_> if i will have a database that will contain a message board should i make / larger?  also where does everything mount that i don't make a mount point for myself
<_ruben> everything else = /
<_ruben> if you plan on having large mysql databases .. you might wanna got with a seperate LV for /var/lib/mysql/
<_ruben> (having 'dedicated' LVs for certain tasks allows you to tweak mount options for those tasks)
<_ruben> like noatime for /var/log
<jph_> ok well let me make these one at a time.. is there any reason / should ever be larger than 10g
<_ruben> increases log performance, unless you care about when a log was last accessed
<_ruben> most my systems have a 2G / :)
<_ruben> and use about half of it
<jph_> ok then 10g it is, i am a buding system admin, normally i have an expert here to help, wouldn't i want to know when a log was accessed incase someone was trying to cover there tracks ?
<_ruben> if a certain directory grows out of proportion, add extra disks, add it to LVM, create large chunk for this data, migrate data, mount it at the right spot
<_ruben> accessing logs = reading logs, not writing
<_ruben> atime = read .. mtime = write
<jph_> o ok
<jph_> should i just make /var/log big or should i make /var/log  x number of gigs and then make /var/log/mysql its own thing?
<_ruben> (which is why i love virtualization and/or shared storage .. darn easy to adjust diskspace to (new) requirements)
<_ruben> well .. /var/log/mysql doesnt tend to get big (unless you're doing mysql replication which stores its logs there by default), /var/lib/mysql does (it holds the databases)
<jph_> so should it be its own partition to start or should i just make /var/log big to start... if i am going to have a message board that will grow over time how big should this (these) be
<jph_> I need a starting point and i guess i will learn and change things over time
<_ruben> indeed ... and i prefer having /var/log on its own .. how big depends on the expected activity (and how often you rotate logs and how long you want to keep them)
<_ruben> nothing's a requirement .. put all under / will work just as fine (grub wont work with /boot on lvm, which is why i keep /boot out of my lvm)
<jph_> well in truth that will be up to thom (the guy teaching me how to do all this) I would guess i would keep logs for a while so he could show me trends over time
<_ruben> if it's hard to guestimate the sizes of the various parts, keep the cutting up to a minimum
<jph_> is 5g for /var/log over kill at its best or a good idea
<_ruben> i'd say it'd be a nice start
<jph_> and would that be about right to start out with for the /var/log/mysql
<_ruben> i tend to use way less space in /var/log than i anticipate for .. never hurts to have some extra space there tho :)
<jph_> right
<jph_> if i have it might as well be safe...
<_ruben> forget about /var/*log*/mysql unless you do mysql replication .. /var/*lib*/mysql could use its own LV for the databases :)
<_ruben> and i have no clue about how big your databases will be :)
<jph_> ok sorry for the typo... /var/lib/mysql wil have 2 databases and i don't foresee more than 4 ever... as of now it will have a user database for login info and contact info... and a messages database for the message board...
<_ruben> sounds more like MB's than GB's .. i'd go for 10 or 20 G to be safe
<jph_> 10 it is
<jph_> again thank you for your time.. let me make that sql LV
<uvirtbot> New bug: #379415 in libvirt (main) "libvirtd becomes unresponsive on setvcpus" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379415
<jph_> humm ok so the rest should be home? anything we have forgotten before i make that one
<_ruben> could always leave like 20G or so "free" incase you might need some space somewhere without having to add disks right away
<jph_> ok good idea, will do
<_ruben> the benefits of using lvm are that especially with some space to spare, you can re-distribute your space fairly easily
<_ruben> (usualy with a bit of downtime, but beats having to reinstall from scratch :))
<jph_> that would leave me with more or less than a 40Gig Home and about 26Gig of free space
<_ruben> sounds fair enough i'd say
<jph_> great lets see if it works
<_ruben> and im gonna go see how things are in never never land .. off to sleep .. g'luck! :)
<jph_> thanks again have a great night
<bventura> my default apache install has /var/www set with root as owner and group.. is it OK to change it to be owned by www-data so that I can move files to it without using the root account?
<tomsdale> need a little shell scripting hint - I can split up a command in multiple lines by using a backslash at the end of the line. Is there a way of somhow adding a comment behind the backslash? reason is that I want to document the options I use in an rsync command line by line
<erichammond> bventura: Not requiring root for /var/www is recommended.  However, it would be best to use a normal user other than the one which is running Apache.  That reduces security risk from potential holes in Apache or your web application by limiting what files can be written to by the attacker.
<erichammond> tomsdale: One approach would be to build the command line by line in a variable:
<erichammond> cmd="$cmd --option" # comment
<erichammond> and then run it:
<erichammond> $cmd
<tomsdale> erichammond: sounds easy eno
<tomsdale> ugh - thx let me give it a try
<erichammond> tomsdale: Or just add a big comment above the command.  This would make the command easier to read for people who know what the options are for.
<tomsdale> it's just rsync has so many options - and I would like to be able to easily remove or add options in the script file.
<bventura> erich, that makes a lot of sense, thanks for the info
<jph_> I just installed Ubuntu Server on my first RAID ever built solo (well with a lot of help form people here)  Is there a way to check that the RAID is writing to both drives correctly and creating a full mirror, or is it one of those if it works it works things
<erichammond> tomsdale: Yep, I'm a fan of using backslashes to break long commands into multiple lines so options are easy to read: http://alestic.com/2009/06/ec2-ebs-raid
<bventura> jph I'm not an expert on raid but I believe what you want to do is lookinto the 'mdadm' command
<bventura> it'll report status + you would use that to repair mirror, etc
<tomsdale> erichammond:  you seem to know a good deal about raid. I'm writing this rsync script to clone a running server on software RAID-1 into a virtual machine (no raid on the vm) Do you think the Raid will pose a problem?
<erichammond> tomsdale: I am in no way a raid expert.  I have been able to collect research from the experts to put together the exact commands which work for a particular situation, and I have the willingness to publish documentation about it, but that's about it.
<tomsdale> personally I think there should be no problem but I have no experience with RIAD. The filesystem doesn't know it's on a RAID and I will adjust the fstab on the destination system.
<erichammond> tomsdale: That said, I think any form of RAID should be transparent to the process you describe.
<erichammond> right
<erichammond> er, not sure you should be rsyncing the fstab...
<owh> Salutations all. Anyone know how to solve the issue of doing an atomic file transfers using ftp?
<tomsdale> I probably put it in the exclude or change it in an chroot environment afterwards. Already cloned a test image across vms. All you had to adjust was the fstab and the grub/menu.lst.
<tomsdale> with the UUID's.
<FFForever> what do you guys think of this so far?, any other information you would want to see (its going to be a system monitor in the long run...)
<FFForever> http://chr1831.com/qstats2/
<owh> FFForever: IIRC there is going to be (or already is) a system status page on login. I'm pretty sure that it has a means to extend the things it reports on, so you might be duplicating your efforts.
<FFForever> owh, this will be for hosting systems mainly where people don't have a head or sometimes even a dedicated server
<tomsdale> FFForever: do you get the information remotely?
<owh> FFForever: The login reference was just to jog my memory - not that it brought up more than I already told you - but my point was that there is already a system monitor infrastructure in place.
<FFForever> tomsdale, that will be in version 3 or so i hope for remote monitoring
<tomsdale> FFForever: for remote monitoring I'm playing around with Nagios atm. maybe a little to big for my needs but it seems to be very extendable.
<FFForever> tomsdale, free?
<bventura> also - try zabbix I LOVE that software, also free
<FFForever> bventura, I HATE U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FFForever> i was going to basically write zabbix...
<tomsdale> yes - both are free.
<bventura> doh
<FFForever> ohhh well i am still going to finish my stat script i need the php experience
<owh> :)
<bventura> hey speaking of PHP try smarty if you haven't seen it, it's really cool, a templateing engine
<bventura> another one of my favorites
<FFForever> smarty is a pitfa
<tomsdale> zabbix actually looks nicer than nagios at least from the layout
<owh> There is also something like php-system-status, not sure exactly what it's called - also free :)
<tomsdale> and apparently there is opennms - just checking it out - nice how you can creat your graphs on the fly. I'm a sucker for graphs :-)
<bventura> zabbix has got mad graphing tomsdale, you can graph anything, it's got a wizard for making them + you can make a whole layout page where you can combine graphs with status indicators or raw data
<bventura> you gotta try an install if you haven't already
<tomsdale> I think I will, looks great - I already installed nagios and munin on my new hosting server but I'm still evaluating software
<bogeyd6> kudos on choosing nagios tomsdale
<bogeyd6> now lemme throw a wrench into your equation
<bogeyd6> tomsdale http://www.centreon.com/
<tomsdale> haha - there is just too much software out there. I think there is also a more community centric nagios fork on the way http://www.icinga.org/
<tomsdale> bogeyd6: from what I understand centreon is an addition to nagios?
<leaf-sheep> I'm trying to set up PXE for first timer. Could somebody verify with my processes? I don't know what I'm missing out on.  I have dhcp3-server installed, I had placed the PXE netboot files in /var/lib/tftboot and set up link for /var/www/ubuntu.
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-15
<owh> leaf-sheep: Got a TFTP server installed?
<leaf-sheep> owh: Yes. I successfully got it to work. But for some reason, I'm not able to access the website (apache2) from the other machine.
<leaf-sheep> This is something I'm working on at the moment.  Trying to eliminate all hiccups.
<owh> leaf-sheep: I'm unsure what a website has to do with PXE booting.
<leaf-sheep> owh: What do you mean? apache2 is needed to export the contents over the web/local network/etc for the network based installer and such.
<owh> leaf-sheep: Right, you didn't tell us that part. That is, running the installer :)
<leaf-sheep> owh: Okay. Let me break it down.  I can access http://192.168.1.103/ubuntu/ fine from my laptop.  On the installer, I mark down "192.168.1.103" for Ubuntu archive mirror hostname.  It does not work.
<leaf-sheep> owh: Installer failed to download a file from the mirror... etc.  I know this works.  Ttffff!
<leaf-sheep> Unless I'm missing something -- This is plain silly. :)
<ivoks> you probably are
<ivoks> i had the same issue, and it was my error
<owh> Can the PXE booted machine see the network?
<ivoks> i don't really remember what it was :(
<leaf-sheep> I can boot Ubuntu PXE from the network as a boot choice. (from the same machine).
<ivoks> leaf-sheep: tail access and error log on apache
<owh> When I say "see the network", I mean, *after* it booted.
<leaf-sheep> owh: Oh... DHCP network detected and configured automatically. Yes.
<leaf-sheep> ivoks: Okay.
<ivoks> installer is probably looking for a file which you don't have or is in the wrong place
<leaf-sheep> Ahh I see. "File does not exist: /var/www/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/debian-installer"
<owh> :)
<ivoks> uh...
<ivoks> Apply script for managing patches for debian builts aken from debian kernel-source-2.4.27 package
<ivoks> a bit rusty...
<RussellAlan> hey
<RussellAlan> I'm a bit Rusty
<RussellAlan> mostly I'm Russell
<bogeyd6> Which tool should I use to clone one hard drive (60gb) to a target drive (500gb). I have a raid 0 and I need to change out the drives and not lose anything.
<RussellAlan> Wheres the best place for a newbie to start being a ubunt server admin? I run kubuntu and ubuntu on client side, but I'd like to get more involved.
<Jagged> RussellAlan: get an extra machine and put ubuntu-server on it
<bogeyd6> RussellAlan you looking to contribute to Ubuntu?
<ivoks> virtualization
<Deaglebear> hi i have a ubuntu 8.10 server and im lookking to put a counter strike source gaming server on it
<ivoks> set up server in virt env and start playing :)
<Deaglebear> i know the steps on how to do it but im having trouble doing it through console access only
<RussellAlan> bogeyd6:  always.
<bogeyd6> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RussellAlan> I'm looking for a good tutorial site.
<bogeyd6> oh you mean you want to setup an ubuntu server
<RussellAlan> Well yes, I can do that fine, I'd just like a good site for learning
<RussellAlan> I know the best place is here.
<RussellAlan> But...
<bogeyd6> ohhhh
<Jagged> RussellAlan: I'm a big fan of "sink or swim"... if you have some extra hardware, just install it and try to get Apache2, SQL, Samba, Squid, and postfix working
<bogeyd6> RussellAlan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<bogeyd6> its probably best to pick a goal and then work towards it. Such as "I want to host my own family website" or "I would like to use linux to play music at my party"
<RussellAlan> Jagged: definitely, so am I
<RussellAlan> I've done it all before, this time I'd just like to take a new approach to it.
<Jagged> RussellAlan: bogeyd6 said it better... define a goal, and do it.
<Jagged> What do you mean?
<Deaglebear> hello i have a ubuntu 8.10 server and i am trying to install a counterstrike source gaming server on it i know the steps on how to complete this normally but i currently only have console access and i am getting hung up on some of the steps does someone mind helping
<Jagged> If you've done it all before, does that not satisfy your original query?
<RussellAlan> It does, but I dunno, I want to recreate the experience
<RussellAlan> lol
<Jagged> Deaglebear: does cs not have its own channel?
<Deaglebear> what do u mean jagged
<Deaglebear> i dont think so
<Deaglebear> i tried contacting valve support and they said i should come here lol u would know better
<Jagged> Deaglebear: #counter-server @ gamesnet.net
<Deaglebear> ahh no thats all just normal gamers
<Deaglebear> they linked me to the steps
<Deaglebear> but all of them included things that i cant do in console or do not know how
<Deaglebear> i know it can be done i just dont know how
<Jagged> back when I ran a CS beta server it was pretty straightforward... run the binary in a screen
<Deaglebear> yes
<Deaglebear> thats how i normally do it
<Deaglebear> but i do not have access to anything but a  console
<Jagged> RussellAlan: have you configured a router before?
<Deaglebear> thats where my problem lies
<Jagged> RussellAlan: iptables is always fun to deal with
<ivoks> Deaglebear: ubuntu server only has console interface
<Deaglebear> o ok cool
<Deaglebear> lol
<ivoks> Deaglebear: that's normal and that's awesome
<Deaglebear> even better lol
<Deaglebear> ive never worked with the server end on ubuntu before
<RussellAlan> lol, i love you all's enthusiasm
<Deaglebear> maybe if i have one of u look at the steps of how to do this u can tell me how to make it work in the console?
<ivoks> if you'd have shiny gui, you'd still need to open a terminal and type all that installation stuff, probably
<Deaglebear> ivoks can u look at these steps and tell me where i am going wrong?
<ivoks> it's 2AM here
<ivoks> i'd probably miss something
<Jagged> Deaglebear: where does it fail?
<Jagged> Deaglebear: that's where you're going wrong
<Deaglebear> well it doesnt fail
<Deaglebear> really
<Deaglebear> i mean
<Deaglebear> i cant even get started
<Deaglebear> the first step is First of all download hldsupdatetool from the VALVe webserver. Make a dir called srcds_l, and save hldsupdatetool in that dir and run it. (Check this out when you have an uncompress error.)
<ivoks> first step is to log into your server
<Deaglebear> im on that
<Deaglebear> already lol
<Deaglebear> it says to use these commands but they cant be correct
<Deaglebear> mkdir srcds_l
<Deaglebear> cd srcds_l
<Deaglebear> wget http://www.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> ./steam
<ivoks> looks ok to me
<Deaglebear> ok
<Deaglebear> well when i do the chmod thing nothing happens
<ivoks> first time using unix/linux?
<Deaglebear> first time really diving into the command line
<ivoks> if everything is ok, most of the time, unix/linux systems are quiet
<Deaglebear> im ok with some of the simple stuff
<ivoks> they complain only if something is wrong
<Deaglebear> ok now when i do the ./hlds thing it says no such directory
<Deaglebear> but i bet i made the stupid mistake i need to not put the . huh
<ivoks> chmod turns your file in executable program
<ivoks> yes you need
<Deaglebear> that still did not work
<ivoks> how do you know it didn't?
<ivoks> there was no fireworks? :)
<Deaglebear> bash: /hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<ivoks> did you wget it?
<Deaglebear> but it downloaded i saw it
<Deaglebear> Saving to: `hldsupdatetool.bin'
<Deaglebear> 100%[======================================>] 3,513,408   1.26M/s   in 2.7s
<Deaglebear> 2009-10-14 23:57:34 (1.26 MB/s) - `hldsupdatetool.bin' saved [3513408/3513408]
<ivoks> ./
<ivoks> just copy paste the command
<Deaglebear> k
<ivoks>  notice the . and the /
<jcastro> ivoks: please respond to my mail soon!
<Deaglebear> says ./ is a directery
<ivoks> i better go to bed or else i might break CoC
<phaze74> Is there a command line tool (i.e. non-VNC) to connect to KVM virtual machines?
<phaze74> KVM virtual machine console's I should say
<tomsdale> bogeyd6: are you still looking for a solution to clone your harddrive
<ivoks> zul: !
<zul> ivoks: hmm?
<ivoks> zul: you haven't applied those changes to dovecot i've sent you?!
<zul> ivoks: i havent uploaded a new version
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> sorry :)
<zul> i can apply the changes to 1.1.x though if you send me your patch again
<zul> right after my kid goes to sleep ;)
<ivoks> zul: done
<zul> ivoks: will be uploaded in the next couple of days i mean hours ;)
<ivoks> hehe ok
<ivoks> i had a week from hell :/
<ivoks> good night
<iarp> hey i've run into a problem after installing ubuntu-server 9.04 i don't know how to describe this other then top write out what it says.
<iarp> MP-BIOS bug : 8254 timer not connected for IO-APIC
<iarp> Gave up waiting for root device.
<ivoks> first one is irrelevant
<ivoks> real problem is that it didn't found root device
<ivoks> that's a disk
<iarp> i'm stuck at a (initramfs) prompt
<ivoks> how did you partion the disk?
<ivoks> did you set up lvm? raid?
<iarp> no lvm and didn't need raid its a single disk
<iarp> i'll reinstall if it's better to have had lvm done with it
<ivoks> that probably won't solve the problem
<ivoks> you are in initramfs?
<iarp> y
<iarp> ya*
<ivoks> does ls -d /dev/sd*
<ivoks> outputs anything?
<iarp> sda5 sda2 sda1 sda
<ivoks> so, partitions are there
<ivoks> did you set up crypted home partition?
<iarp> nope
<ivoks> what kind of sata controller is that?
<iarp> scsi adaptor
<ivoks> which one?
<iarp> one sec
<ivoks> adaptec?
<iarp> adaptec scsi
<iarp> bios v3.10
<ivoks> adaptec is a bit slow on detecting disks...
<ivoks> so what might happened is that initrd gave up on waiting :)
<iarp> just read online that you can somehow edit the grub file and make it wait longer
<ivoks> then do it :)
<tomsdale> ivoks: stupid question - last time I got stuck after grub the UUID in the menu.lst was incorrect.
<ivoks> that also could be an issue
<ivoks> but i've never heard about wrong UUID
<tomsdale> I actually cloned that installation with rsync
<ivoks> on another disk?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> every partition has uniq uuid
<tomsdale> exactly :-)
<ivoks> cloning files (not partitions) with rsync will produce problems :)
<mushroomtwo> don't specify uuid?
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how much space ubuntu server takes up on hard drive? I am just installing LAMP
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> my guess would be ~500M
<tomsdale> mushroomtwo: could try that but ubuntu defaults into putting the UUID in the grub command list.
<ivoks> there's a reason for that
<mushroomtwo> how I miss editing grub manually in gentoo.
<ivoks> i had a server with SATA and SCSI disk
<ivoks> once SATA was sda and on another boot SCSI was sda
<tomsdale> I guess depends on which module loads first which might not be predictable all time.
<ivoks> and some scsi adapters have irregular scaning time
<ivoks> adaptec for example :)
<ivoks> anyway...
<ivoks> it's 3AM
<ivoks> good night
<tomsdale> gn8
<iarp> i ended up adding rootdelay=90 to the kernal line on the main boot selection and it seems to be fine
<generaldisarray> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5241602&CatId=3586    do you guys think this would make a decent chassis for a web/mail server for small biz, 20 or so mail users, moderate web traffic?
<generaldisarray> i'm trying to go cheap, obviously
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #451801 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "some keys print characters instead of performing their actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451801
<Sorell> hey guys I have a quick question about Ubuntu cloud
<Sorell> If I want to make my own "cloud" system can I use this software without going through anyone else?
<Sorell> I don't want anyone else involved but myself
<Sorell> I want to run it off my own server and my own connection.
<fallous_> anyone happen to know if ubuntu 8.04 server on ec2 has some issues with spontaneous reboots over the course of a few months?  doesn't seem especially load-dependent, but it'll suddenly grind to a halt and then reboot.  only happened twice in the last 8 months
<Deaglebear> says ./ is a directery
<zoopster> Sorell: short answer yes.
<Sorell> cool ty zoopster
<Sorell> I have a dual core AMD machine just lying around asking for a purpose.
<zoopster> Sorell: looking for some case studies if you are so inclined let me know
<Sorell> okay
<zoopster> fallous_: have not heard of that...it's the Canonical 8.04 image or Alestic or another?
<fallous_> alestic
<Sorell> what do I need to do?
<fallous_> guess it could be something like lighttpd leaking memory, but that's not an especially unstable webserver
<Jagged> Deaglebear: ./ is your current PWD
<Jagged> Deaglebear: that is, the directory you are in can always be referenced by ./
<Deaglebear> wow
<Deaglebear> im pulling my hair out aparently its impossible to do through ssh
<Jagged> Deaglebear: I'm sure it is.
<Deaglebear> source server and ubuntu server are not happy together
<Jagged> possible, that is
<Jagged> Deaglebear: what errors are you getting
<Deaglebear> i dont even really know
<Deaglebear> im extra confused
<Deaglebear> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76483.html
<Deaglebear> suposidly that will work
<Deaglebear> but i cant get it to work at all
<Deaglebear> im familiar with linux basics and thats it ive setup cs servers prolly 100 times and never had this much trouble
<Jagged> Deaglebear: paste your ssh output to pastebin
<Deaglebear> but im stuck with only being able to use ssh considering its the server edition
<Jagged> Deaglebear: so what is the problem then
<Deaglebear> so im extremely confused
<Deaglebear> i dont even know what to paste theres nothing there
<Deaglebear> it all goes wrong when i download the hlds thing
<Deaglebear> i get no error
<Deaglebear> but when i do ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> it says it isnt there
<Jagged> did you chmod +x the bin?
<Deaglebear> yea
<Deaglebear> and says nothing afterward
<Jagged> ls -lah | grep hlds
<Jagged> anything with that?
<Deaglebear> hmm
<Deaglebear> one sec
<Deaglebear> lemme go through the steps again and try that when i get there
<Jagged> you've downloaded it with weget already, correct?
<Deaglebear> ya but i have whats called a slice
<Deaglebear> from slicehost
<Deaglebear> and i reset my slice
<zoopster> fallous_: do post something to alestic...not sure where, but Eric is very helpful
<Deaglebear> so one sec
<fallous_> yeah
<Deaglebear> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3.4M Sep  2  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> thats what i got
<Jagged> Deaglebear: okay, can you chown youruser:youruser hldsupdatetool.bin
<Jagged> ?
<Deaglebear> what?
<Deaglebear> sorry im not super good at all this yet
<Jagged> your account username
<Jagged> chown name:name hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> i shud type that?
<Jagged> yes
<Jagged> it may not let you
<Deaglebear> k
<Deaglebear> it just went to the nextline
<Deaglebear> so i assume it worked
<Jagged> yes
<Deaglebear> ok so now try to chmod again?
<Jagged> ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Jagged> no
<Deaglebear> o
<Deaglebear> ok
<Deaglebear> no such file or directory
<Deaglebear> same as before
<Jagged> hm
<Deaglebear> ya this is why i am so confused lol
<zoopster> ls it again Deaglebear
<Deaglebear> k
<zoopster> if it's owned by root a user won't be able to change it w/o using sudo
<Deaglebear> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3.4M Sep  2  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> so then how do i work it with sudo
<Jagged> well... if you're paying for a shell account, you have no sude
<Deaglebear> i guess im confused where its messing up
<Jagged> *sudo
<zoopster> right...so two options Deaglebear "sudo ./hlds....bin" or sudo chown ...
<zoopster> but he has a slice...it's not a vps
<Jagged> ah
<zoopster> haven't used slicehost, so that was a question
<Deaglebear> well its a vps but i do have sudo
<Jagged> okay
<Deaglebear> i mean im loged in as root
<Jagged> wat?
<Jagged> do you have a user account?
<zoopster> who shows you logged in as root?
<Jagged> Deaglebear: whoami
<Deaglebear> root...
<Deaglebear> it said i had to put programs on as root or it wudnt work
<Jagged> okay
<Deaglebear> because its a slice
<Jagged> hm
<Jagged> allright
<Jagged> where are you in the filesystem?
<Jagged> pwd
<Jagged> will tell you that
<Deaglebear> root@servername:/srcds#
<Deaglebear> thats where i am suposed to be
<Deaglebear> according to the guide
<Jagged> and "pwd" gives you what?
<Deaglebear> ./srcds
<Deaglebear> without the .
<Jagged> ls -lah / | grep srcds
<Deaglebear> nothing
<Jagged> it should show you something
<Jagged> drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4.0K 2009-10-13 22:54 home
<Jagged> something like that
<Deaglebear> it showed me nothing
<Jagged> weird
<Jagged> anywho
<Jagged> cd /
<zoopster> why not just use the full path to the file Jagged
<Deaglebear> there
<Deaglebear> ionno why
<Deaglebear> it was diff the second time i did it
<Deaglebear> but
<Deaglebear> lol
<Jagged> chmod +x scrds
<Deaglebear> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K Oct 15 02:04 srcds
<Jagged> zoopster: I was trying to see if the dir had execute permissions... albeit without +x he shouldn't be able to cd into it... it should be checked
<Jagged> okay
<Deaglebear> as far as the chmod
<Deaglebear> it did nothing
<Jagged> try: /srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin
<Jagged> (I'm assuming that's where the bin is)
<Deaglebear> no such file or directory
<Deaglebear> and yes it should be there
<zoopster> wierd
<Jagged> hrm
<Deaglebear> if i was in the srcds when i did wget thats where it shud be right?
<Jagged> updatedb && locate hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> no command found
<Deaglebear> for updatedb
<Jagged> boo
<Deaglebear> or locate
<Jagged> cd /srcds and wget it again
<Deaglebear> 100%[====================================>] 3,513,408     17.45M/s
<Jagged> ls -lah ./ | grep hlds
<FFForever> Deaglebear, thats one hell of a connection
<Deaglebear> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3.4M Sep  2  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 3.4M Sep  2  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin.1
<Jagged> chmod +x hlds*1
<Deaglebear> k
<Deaglebear> nothing
<Jagged> good
<Jagged> ./hldsupdatetool.bin.1
<Deaglebear> no such file or directory
<Jagged> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5   <- I just followed these instructions and everything worked on this machine
<Jagged> Deaglebear: you need the .
<Jagged> Are you using the .?
<Deaglebear> yupp
<Jagged> okay
<Jagged> pastebing your ssh session
<Jagged> *pastebin
<Deaglebear> k
<Deaglebear> http://pastebin.com/m2e948092
<Jagged> Deaglebear: rm hlds*
<Jagged> Deaglebear: use this url -> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/dls/hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> k
<Deaglebear> one sec
<Deaglebear> i used that url
<Deaglebear> same thing
<Jagged> okay
<Jagged> ln -s /srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin /usr/bin/hldsupdatetool.bin
<Jagged> hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> ln -s /srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin /usr/bin/hldsupdatetool.bin
<Deaglebear> oops
<Deaglebear> crap
<Jagged> that's all one line btw
<Jagged> (don't know how wide your irc client is)
<Deaglebear> same thing
<Deaglebear> no such file or directory
<Jagged> This is really weird
<tomsdale> I wrote an rsync bash script. If the script issues the command I receive an error however if I copy an echo of the command into the commandline it works.
<Deaglebear> its prolly something im doing i just dont know why im doing it wrong
<Jagged> Deaglebear: /bin/sh /srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin
<tomsdale> The error is: rsync: link_stat "/home/ubuntu/192.168.1.31:/." failed: No such file or directory (2)
<tomsdale> for some reasons rsync puts the current directory  upfront.
<Deaglebear> ./srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Deaglebear> ./srcds/hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Jagged> I saw that
<Deaglebear> lol o ok
<Deaglebear> sry :( im just a lil antsy ive been wrkin on this for 7 hrs
<Jagged> Deaglebear: find / -name libc.so.6
<Deaglebear> ./lib/libc.so.6
<Jagged> Deaglebear: uname -a
<Jagged> aha!
<Deaglebear> lol
<Jagged> Deaglebear: this should fix it
<Deaglebear> so not posting that
<Deaglebear> oo
<Deaglebear> yay!
<Jagged> apt-get install lib32gcc1
<Jagged> lemme know when that finishes
<Deaglebear> done
<Jagged> now run it
<Jagged>  ./hldsyaddayadda
 * Jagged crosses fingers
<Deaglebear> ur amazing :D
<Jagged> fawesome
<Jagged> You're on a 64 bit server
<Deaglebear> lol
<Deaglebear> nice!
<Jagged> uname -a would have shown that
<Jagged> anywho...
<Jagged> http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/12428
<Jagged> 2nd related link under the 1st google hit
<Deaglebear> man
<Deaglebear> i googled for ever
<Deaglebear> lol
<Jagged> "hldsupdatetool.bin no such file or directory"
<Jagged> is what I googled
<Deaglebear> ty tho very much <3 i apreciate it alot
<Jagged> VK7HSE: what do you use as a TNC?
<bogeyd6> generaldisarray only 20 users?
<VK7HSE> Jagged: well... PK-232MBX on HF MFJ-1270b on VHF TinyTrak4D on ISS PK-232 on 6m and KPC-9612 for satellite work and finally a TinyTrak4 in the car! ...
<Jagged> Yeah, I just got to reading the rest of your QRZ entry
<Jagged> KE5BVC here
<Jagged> I have an MFJ 1278B, but the most I've ever used it for is RTYY
<Jagged> *RTTY
<VK7HSE> Ha! well don't bother reading the TT4 wiki I'm currently re-building it after i stuffed the SQL tables! :(
<Jagged> I don't do much on HF right now though... stuck in an apartment at the moment =\
<VK7HSE> I only work 40m APRS... and I'm a rare contact on voice ;)
<Jagged> Gotcha
<bogeyd6> ham radio?
<Jagged> I've been really wanting to try psk31, I spent a few hours operating psk for field day 2004 on a friend's rig.
<Jagged> I've got an old Ten Tec Triton IV, I don't know if I can get it to do psk =\
<VK7HSE> bogeyd6: yeah I spent about 6 months using psk31 back in 2006, made some really exotic contacts into parts of the world I though I'd never get to from here! (Tasmania, Australia)
<VK7HSE> Jagged: as long as it has some type of interfacing you should, or as a last resort you could use the Mic. in but I really don't recommend that! ;)
<Jagged> VK7HSE: it has mic and key inputs
<mobi-sheep> Guys, I'm having problem with my mom's computer. Something went haywire and now she does not have eth0 working. It's an unexplained situation for me. Something went wrong with ips, I suppose. I have IP address, 192.168.1.104, it is shown on ifconfig and the router.  But I'm not able to ping, Google, or any website. Pidgin included. How can I resolve my mom's computer? :(
<VK7HSE> Oh! ...
<Jagged> VK7HSE: http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/735
<iarp> what is the benefit of setting up LVM during installation for ubuntu-server
<VK7HSE> iarp: if you wish to expand you storage capacity at a later stage...
<iarp> soo if i had 3 hdd's installed, could i potentially expand the main partition across the 3 similar to a raid type thing
<Jagged> you could also do the same with mdadm
<VK7HSE> not RAID... no!
<VK7HSE> RAID is RADI! LVM is LVM !!
<Jagged> indeed
<Jagged> you can also have an lvm on top of a raid
<iarp> but does it allow me to expand it across the drives
<Jagged> :S
<Jagged> iarp: yes
<iarp> ok ty
<Jagged> iarp: lvm can function like a JBOD
<VK7HSE> ^^ that's the description I was trying to think of ;)
<uvirtbot`> VK7HSE: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<VK7HSE> ^ that's the description I was trying to thingk of ;)
<uvirtbot`> VK7HSE: Error: "that's" is not a valid command.
<iarp> lol
<Jagged> lol
<VK7HSE> Hmm... looks like this chan don't like control charters!
 * VK7HSE That's weird when a person joins the channel, asks a question, then leaves 2.5 seconds after posting!  :-/
<Jagged> indeed
<Jagged> Sounded like a dns problem
<Jagged> I just didn't bother reading it previously
<VK7HSE> yeah like wise! why how rude of me ;)
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: Do explain. :3
<Jagged> leaf-sheep: explaining what?
<Jagged> ohh the dns
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: The DNS problem.  The solution?
<Jagged> can you ping the gateway?
<leaf-sheep> All the machines in this house works fine except for my mom's computer. It just went broke for no reason and my mom does not know the account or the root account password.
<leaf-sheep> I'll try.
<Jagged> and can you ping 64.233.168.105
<leaf-sheep> I was downstairs -- ssh -Y to my laptop... hence the second account. ;)
<Jagged> :)
<leaf-sheep> Gateway is 192.168.1.1 ?
<Jagged> something like that
<Jagged> depends on your network
<Jagged> (could be 192.168.0.1)
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: 192.168.1.1 -- FINE.  64.233.168.105 -- FAIL.
<Jagged> traceroute to 64.233
<Jagged> (pastebin it)
<leaf-sheep> What is the traceroute --to-- 64.233 command? I came in here because I know you guys know your stuffs.
<Jagged> traceroute 64.233.168.105
<Jagged> if you don't have traceroute, try tacepath
<Jagged> *tracepath
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: Wait...
<leaf-sheep> I didn't have traceroute package installed so I tried and install.... it worked.
<leaf-sheep> I got the package.
<Jagged> lol
<leaf-sheep> So obviously I got internet back.
<Jagged> indeed
<leaf-sheep> I'm going to check downstairs... to ensure. :)
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: It worked. ;3
<leaf-sheep> I did nothing!  DNS issues!
<Jagged> leaf-sheep: are you using your ISP's DNS servers?
<Jagged> leaf-sheep: I've had excellent results using 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 for my DNS servers
<leaf-sheep> Sorry, I'm back.
<leaf-sheep> I had a puppy poop duty.
<leaf-sheep> Jagged: I'm not sure what you're talking about. I use a router.
<Deaglebear> well jagged the server updated and all but no dice on getting the server to go lol
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> does anyone knows iRedMail
<med\weed> hola
<med\weed> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twb> I thought it was:
<twb> !anyone > wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak, please see my private message
<wizardslovak> ok any info about iredmail ?
<wizardslovak> what do you people think about it?
<twb> wizardslovak: never heard of it.
<wizardslovak> damn i cant do postfix-dovecot
<wizardslovak> so i am loooking for easier alternative
<wizardslovak> what email server should i use so mysql would store my users
<wizardslovak> people how do i find if i have saslauthd installed?
<twb> wizardslovak: why do you want to use MySQL?  It's junk.
<twb> wizardslovak: you say "I can't do postfix/dovecot" -- have you tried asking for help with *specific* issues?
<wizardslovak> i tried and nobody helped
<twb> !smart questions > wizardslovak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart questions
<twb> wizardslovak: have you read this article? http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Essays/smart-questions.html
<wizardslovak> when i type "/etc/init.d/saslauthd start" i am getting "no such file or directory"
<wizardslovak> but i got postfix installed
<ScottK> wizardslovak: If you look at the Ubuntu Server Guide, I think it explains how to set this stuff up
<wizardslovak> ok i got it working
<wizardslovak> thx
<wizardslovak> so i configured postfi but i am getting error
<wizardslovak> Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
<wizardslovak> i tried to look on google but nothing
<wizardslovak> ok now i am getting some error with groups
<wizardslovak> how do i check groups?
<wizardslovak> ok now its weird
<wizardslovak> i cannot login into my squirrelmail
<wizardslovak> second i send mail from outside and i got it
<wizardslovak> but i cant send it outside
<twb> 16:24 <wizardslovak> Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
<twb> wizardslovak: try looking in /var/log for a more detailed error report.
<twb> wizardslovak: you can also ask e.g. #postfix about postfix-specific problems.
<wizardslovak> how do you guys remove software?
<wizardslovak> i want to remove postfix but apt-get remove postfix says postfix is not installed
<wizardslovak> i mean i want to remove dovecot
<twb> Maybe you have dovecot configured, but not installed.  That is, only its config files are installed.
<twb> "aptitude remove" will put packages into this state.
<twb> To remove the config files (including your changes), you can use "aptitude purge".
<hads> which you can remote easily with aptitude purge
<hads> (what he said)
<wizardslovak> thx
<wizardslovak> damns econd time same error
<wizardslovak> damn i dont know why i cant make it work
<wizardslovak> i sit on it for last 4 hours
<wizardslovak> damn i will even pay so someone would show me and help me
<twb> wizardslovak: no one is helping because your questions are vague, and it's not a productive use of our (volunteer) time to get accurate information out of you.
<twb> wizardslovak: this is what the Smart Questions HOWTO is intended to help you with
<wizardslovak> lol
<twb> Of course you can pay people, but this isn't the best channel to arrange that.
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> i didnt wrote it to lure people
<twb> If you want to pay someone, you should look up your local linux user group (LUG), and ask them to provide you with a list of contractors.
<wizardslovak> that will be my lasssst option
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> i gotta find someone who will guide me heh
<twb> wizardslovak: talk to your LUG
<showy> hi, my 2 bind9 dns servers , are working properly, but the the responses given by them to the clients always contain authotirative information about TLD like .com .net pointing to the ROOT-SERVERS ?
<showy> why is this happening ?
<wizardslovak> i will
<wizardslovak> they got meeting next week
<showy> ??
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #451946 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451946
<Wujo_of_newton> I need help with setting up ircd-ircu, I am not sure where the config file is that i am supposed to edit to add the parameters to for my local configuration
<Wujo_of_newton> I am using ubuntu hardy
<Wujo_of_newton> 8,04,3
<twb> Wujo_of_newton: config files are required by policy to be placed in /etc/.
<Wujo_of_newton> yes, I checked the ircd folder in etc
<Wujo_of_newton> and updated the config file i found there
<Wujo_of_newton> but it is still showing up as localhost.localdomain when users log onto the irc server
<Wujo_of_newton> Or would I have to restart the service to get the changes to show?
<jpds> Wujo_of_newton: Maybe /etc/ircd/ircd.motd and yeah, restart might help.
<Wujo_of_newton> Okay I will try a restart, and yeah, I edited the message of the day file
<th0mz> doest anybody remeber the name of an ncurse tool like top but in color ?
<th0mz> cant find it
<th0mz> (cant remember the name)
<th0mz> i'm doing jmeter load test
<KurtKraut> th0mz, htop
<th0mz> tx
<mesut> hello,getting 403 forbidden messages on aptitude update, on server 804
<mesut> what may be causing this ?
<szczym> Helo im planing to install ufw on production web server with no physical access, only ssh. Here are commands im planing to issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293862/ my question is: will it broke my connection to server ? thanx for help
<Reepicheep> szczym: I shouldn't break your connection to the server when you setup ufw
<szczym> thanx
<Reepicheep> as long as you allow for ssh
<Reepicheep> I usually set it up a bit different than that though
<Reepicheep> after installing it just run "dpkg-reconfigure ufw"
<Reepicheep> enable it and select ssh as being allowed
<szczym> but just instaltion it will not enable by defaoult ?
<szczym> i have only ssh access so the for im worring
<Reepicheep> it won't start ufw until you run "ufw enable" or /etc/init.d/ufw start" or the like
<szczym> aha, thanx Reepicheep
<Omahn> Hello all. I've backported a trivial 2 line patch to unattended-upgrades in hardy so that the emails sent contain the hostname in the subject line.
<Omahn> I have a debdiff ready to provide but I'm not sure what the next step would be. Create a bug agains't unattend-upgrades and attach the debdiff?
<pmatulis> Omahn: yes, there is a checkbox on LP bug pages that indicates a patch is attached
<Omahn> Ah, cool. I'll submit it shortly then. Thanks.
<pmatulis> Omahn: if you are very interested in continuing then you can ask your work to be sponsored by a MOTU
<pmatulis> Omahn: and maybe consider becoming one yourself
<Omahn> pmatulis: I would be interested. Who/where should I ask about sponsorship?
<pmatulis> Omahn: one moment
<pmatulis> Omahn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Omahn> pmatulis: Thanks
<jcastro> Daviey: test results on the wiki page please, anything you've got would be great
<twb> vga=788 works on my 8.04 server.  video=vesafb:1024x768-8 doesn't.  Please explain!
<Daviey> jcastro: yep!  Throwing it up today.
<jcastro> Daviey: we'll need another round come RC as well
<jcastro> Daviey: thanks!
<jcastro> Daviey: have you found anything that needed to be fixed?
<Daviey> jcastro: only one thing, but that was already being worked on.
<Daviey> There is something else i found, but that is a generic -server issue - rather than AWS
<jcastro> Daviey: I guess that's better than nothing
<Daviey> surely, nothing is better? :P
<jcastro> Daviey: for UDS I would like to have a session on how to test AWS better
<Daviey> jcastro: i think that is a great idea, i'm sure kirland would like to share ec2 images testing framework in there also.
<twb> Never mind, I think I was using the wrong bootloader
<twb> But then vesafb says "unknown parameter: mode"
<zul> jcastro: you could automate the testing with a user-data script
<jcastro> zul: already got that down!
<zul> jcastro: its so much easier isnt it ;)
<jcastro> no, I mean, I have "get scripts" written down
<jcastro> I don't have any
<jcastro> why, do you have some?
<zul> jcastro: i kind of do i have to rummage around
<jcastro> zul: if you do that would be great
<jcastro> zul: our test cases are kind of simple and stuff, I don't think they're really helpful
 * twb gives up and goes back to vga=
<zul> jcastro: yeah but you want simple testcases just to make sure that it is up and functional, i had scripts at one point to check if the mountpoints are correct, etc
<jcastro> zul: ok, if that's the goal then I guess that's fine
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #373194 in minicom (main) "In Ubuntu 9.04 minicom is not opening a saved ports" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373194
<detrate> I'm trying to mount a and sftp at boot with sshfs.  I have passwordless authentication and I was able to mount just fine with >> sshfs user@host:/folder /home/me/folder
<detrate> I added an entry to fstab and when I do >> sudo mount -a << it asks me for the password
<xperia> hello to all. i am trying to set up a virtual host for a domain. but for some reason it wont work. everytime i call the domain i am getting the content of /var/www and not of /var/www/myvirtualhost
<detrate> what have you done so far xperia?
<detrate> and what OS are you running?
<xperia> this here is my host file in /etc/apache2/sites-available http://pastebin.com/d7f4ef204
<xperia> ubuntu server interpid
<detrate> did you >> sudo a2ensite <sitename? ?
<xperia> think no but i will just execute it
<detrate> looks like *:80 is catching everything
<xperia> yeah i have the feeling the two host files have a conflict but i dont know how to resolve them. will try if it works with your command in a few seconds
<detrate> here is a minimal example of what you need for a file called "stromer.allianz.ch.vu" in sites-available: http://pastebin.com/m5dc89d04
<detrate> it doesn't NEED to be called that
<detrate> but it's easier for reference
<detrate> then you would do >> sudo a2ensite stromer.allianz.ch.vu
<detrate> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xperia> i had one like this based on the apache guys http://pastebin.com/d64946c34
<xperia> but the apache didnt want to start anymore
<detrate> check your error logs
<xperia> so i have replaced it with the ubuntu original file again
<detrate> you don't need the first 6 lines either
<detrate> you're creating another file though, I hope
<detrate> not replacing the contents of default
<xperia> trying your tips just
<xperia> yeaaaaahhh  it wooooorrrrrkkkkssss
<xperia> detrate thank you a looooottttttt
<detrate> ;-P np
<aubre> with the latest eucalyptus builds has anyone had success in attaching SC volumes to instances?
<aubre> and is there any sc-specific documentation available?
<aubre> right now I'm using amazon's info and translating ec2 to euca in the commands
<reya276> Can anyone help me resolve an internet connection issue?
<twb> !anyone > reya276
<ubottu> reya276, please see my private message
<reya276> ok
<reya276> How can I get internet connection for my server?
<aubre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/452185
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 452185 in eucalyptus "can't access SC volumes in a UEC instance" [Undecided,New]
<reya276> I already configured my /etc/network/interfaces file and restarted the service but nothing, I have local network access to the server but I can't go out to the web from the server and none of the websites on the server are showing
<sub> reya276: Have you configured DNS (/etc/resolv.conf) on the server?
<reya276> sub: yes I did that as well but nothing
<twb> nsswitch.conf, too
<aubre> for some reason when I reboot my dhcpd server it doesn't autostart, and I've done a update-rc.d dhcpd3-server - is there a new way to do this in karmic server?
<twb> Oops, wrong person :-)
<aubre> update-rc.d dhcpd3server defaults I mean
<twb> aubre: update-rc.d takes a lot of arguments...
<aubre> twb: I understand but usually all I've had to do it update-rc.d servername defaults
<reya276> sub: the one thing that is weird is that I get this msg when I restart the network service "RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<aubre> twb: and when I start it manually after the reboot it starts fine
<twb> aubre: congratulations, that's a fantastic way to cripple your boot process.
<reya276> sub: and then I get this "* if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth1 before doing NFS mounts"
<twb> calling update-rc.d with "defaults" makes it run the service at S20, which is only correct for very, very lucky services.
<aubre> twb: well I'd be happy to do it another way if I was enlightened on the proper way to do things
<aubre> twb: hmm I didn't know that
<twb> rcconf provides a simple checkbox GUI for services on-or-off
<aubre> twb: thanks, I'll check it out
<twb> Note that this problem becomes less predictable (but possibly more correct) if you're running something that has insserv installed by default, which AFAIK to date is only Debian/testing, but might include e.g. 10.04.
<twb> aubre: as for restoring the correct start/stop points for your existing dhcpd3, I think you can best achieve this by rm'ing /etc/rc?.d/[SK][0-9][0-9]dhcpd3 and then doing dpkg-reconfigure dhcpd3
<aubre> twb: thanks again
<aubre> twb: if you'll humor me, how does upstart figure into all of this?
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: did you get a change to look at bug 451881?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 451881 in ec2-init "ssh public key fingerprint not available on console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451881
<smoser> gar
<smoser> no. i'd not seen it.
<smoser> mathiaz, you've any idea where the console  messages are going on uec ?
<mathiaz> smoser: nope
<smoser> this kind of sucks
<mathiaz> smoser: is the ssh key showing up correclty on ec2?
<smoser> because we fixed the issue for ec2 basically by making /dev/console == /dev/xvc0
<smoser> and boot messages go to /dev/console
<mathiaz> smoser: well - uec runs under kvm
<smoser> right.
<mathiaz> smoser: I don't know where the console message go
<smoser> so our fix didn't affect this , because they're different kernels
<smoser> but
<twb> Surely you can also override it with e.g. console=/dev/ttyS0 on the CLI?
<smoser> i was just going to say that.
<smoser> in ec2 we can't
<twb> Don't forget that if you have "quiet", there are basically no messages printed.
<smoser> you get no control over such a thing
<twb> smoser: I guess you have config.old, then -)
<twb> :-)
<smoser> but i'm not sure we generally would want to do that for uec
<smoser> maybe i wasn't clear.
<twb> I'm sorry if I'm making matters worse -- I'm not too lucid just now
<smoser> so in ec2, we dont get to control the kernel command line, but we patched the kernel such that its console is essentially /dev/xvc0.
<smoser> in uec our images dont get control over the kernel command line either
<smoser> *but* , there we can *could* "change the cloud" to suit our liking
<smoser> mathiaz, do you get any boot messages using the eucalyptus provied images ?
<mathiaz> smoser: I do get boot messages
<mathiaz> smoser: with the current uec images
<mathiaz> smoser: the ssh fingerprint are *not* part of it
<smoser> the other option, is to change syslogd to write to _correct_place_. that is what matthiaz suggested when we weren't getting console output on ec2 (bug 431103 comment 3)
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 431103 in linux-ec2 "ssh host key fingerprint no longer available in the console log" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431103
<smoser> mathiaz, you get "userspace" output ?
<smoser> can you pastebin what you get ?
<mathiaz> smoser: http://people.canonical.com/~mathiaz/console.output
<smoser> wouldn't pastebin have been easier ?
<smoser> if you weren't aware of it, i use 'pastebinit' quite often
<zul> mathiaz: shouldnt you able to get console with uec with the ec2-get-console-output couldnt you?
<mathiaz> zul: I was using euca-get-console-ouput
<zul> ah same thing I guess ;)
<dholbach> hola!
<smoser> so it would appear to me that you're not getting syslog messages there.
<mathiaz> dholbach: yo!
<dholbach> I have a problem with a vserver I upgraded to karmic
<smoser> either that, or, we're looking at a bootlog that is not "first boot"
<dholbach> and upstart
<dholbach> does anybody of you know anything about that?
<dholbach> I can't  "sudo reboot" , can't  "sudo start/stop/restart <service>"  etc.
<dholbach> and some daemons already dropped old-style init scripts
<dholbach> so I don't have cron/rsyslog running :)
<dholbach> and can't start them without running    sudo cron &
<dholbach> or something
<ogra> iirc you should be able to run "exec /sbin/init"
<ogra> that should give you the upstart socket
<dholbach> daniel@vubuntu:~$ sudo restart rsyslog
<dholbach> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<dholbach> daniel@vubuntu:~$
<ogra> though indeed you likely need bits and pieces in initramfs which might not be there on a vserver where you dont have access to kernel and initramfs
<ogra> (mountall comes to mind)
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> that makes karmic a bit unusable in vserver instances :(
<ogra> well, talk to keybuk ...
<dholbach> tried it - doesn't respond :)
<ogra> right, i saw that
<ogra> but he might be the only one with an accurate answer
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> just thought you guys might know something
<ogra> well, i know it fails for my ARM users that use self breeded kernels and initramfs'es
<ogra> (not using update-initramfs)
<smoser> mathiaz, can you verify that your console log is "first boot" ?
<twb> Anybody dealt with SATA on ICH10 southbridges before?
<twb> I have two (nominally) identical hosts here, both running 8.04.3.
<twb> One can see that AHCI should be used for the ICH10, and can see the SATA drives.
<twb> The other can't, and manually "modprobe ahci"ing didn't seem to help.
<Ytxx> How do I enable the a network with Ubuntu Server . . . for sharing file and printers
<mathiaz> smoser: the log has multiple boot
<mathiaz> smoser: I'll try to get another log - just first boot
<Ytxx> enable the wirless . . .
<smoser> nah, you're right, mathiaz
<smoser> its probably all there, unless there is some scroll buffer that i would doubt
<mathiaz> smoser: were you able to reproduce it?
<smoser> no. i dont have uec.
<ttx> mathiaz, kirkland: I started up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UECInstall for a more up-to-date UEC doc
<smoser> i think that might be the thing to do irght now.
<mathiaz> smoser: ok
<ttx> mathiaz, kirkland: nijaba will reviewx it, but feel free to fix it
<mathiaz> ttx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ttx> mathiaz, kirkland: its an updated version of my blogpost
<mathiaz> ttx: ^^ how does that related with this?
<ttx> mathiaz: its complementary
<nijaba> ttx: I won't be able to work on it before a couple hours, so feel free!
<ttx> mathiaz: the UEC doc will be geared toward separate component manual install
<ttx> mathiaz: and remove the outdated "bundle EMI" part
<ttx> (which still uses system kernel)
<mathiaz> ttx: I've updated the UEC wiki page
<mathiaz> ttx: I was using it as a documentation for setting up a cloud without using the ISO
<mathiaz> ttx: (ie from a plain install)
<mathiaz> ttx: which is what I'm doing with the hardware in the lavb
<Ytxx> anyone here know how to use a network which uses Ubuntu as a server
<ttx> mathiaz: sorry, phonecall
<smoser> fyi, all, i'm proud to announce automated nightly publishing of uec builds to ec2
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/current/
<smoser> see "published-ec2.txt"
<nijaba> congrats smoser!
<kirkland> ttx: thanks fro the blog posts, btw
<ttx> mathiaz: sure, and we'll keep it for that. It's just very wrong at that point
<kirkland> ttx: those have been good
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #353601 in nmap (main) "nmap crashed with SIGSEGV in ultra_scan()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353601
 * kirkland high fives smoser 
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #371037 in nmap (main) "Windows Fails To Maximise" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371037
<ttx> mathiaz: and there is value in having a "simple from CD" version
<mathiaz> ttx: right
<mathiaz> ttx: we probably need to consolidate all the documentation at some point
<mathiaz> ttx: there is stuff all over the place now (help.u.c, testcases.u.c)
<smoser> thanks all. i still have to work on process for "promote nightly -> 'released'" but that will be able to use many of the scripts I already have, so should be easier.
<smoser> its somewhat surprising, it takes ~ 45 minutes to upload 2 roughly 400M to ec2.
<smoser> thats not the only thing that takes time (the slowness of ec2-* commands add to it, and extracting image and such, but the upload is the majority)
<zer0her0> hey speaking of EC2, what are people finding the expense to run Ubuntu-server on EC2?
<zer0her0> (i know it will vary, but just starting to research this as a possibility as an option for a non-profit i help)
<HackeMate> hello, after many time i still not able to make work my logrotate, someone know really a good webpage where i can read every steps?
<HackeMate> there is no error message or any warning, it just doesnt stores my log
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452228 in likewise-open5 (universe) "package likewise-open5-netlogon 5.0.3991.1+krb5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452228
<smoser> zer0her0, i dont have any long term usage cost experience, but the majority of cost is in "uptime"
<zer0her0> smoser: what do you mean?
<smoser> for the small, you're paying 0.10 per hour (US). the extra-large compute is 0.80 per hour
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #441962 in nmap (main) "zenmap: inconsistency between suggested package and method used for su-to-root/gksu" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441962
<smoser> network charges are very small in my experience.
<zer0her0> smoser: ok this is where my inexperience shows, so if they are using it internally, they could just have it up during business hours to save  money
<zer0her0> ?
<xperia> hello to all again ! i have a question about virtual host. this here is my acctual host file http://pastebin.com/d471e8de6 the strange thing is if i remove the domain in this line here i get the site but if i leave it like this it wont work <VirtualHost stromer.allianz.ch.vu:80> even if it should based on this http sniff here http://pastebin.com/d30aae0bb
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452233 in likewise-open5 (universe) "package likewise-open5-eventlog 5.0.3991.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452233
<xperia> how can i host different site without such a line here <VirtualHost *:80>
<smoser> zer0her0, absolutely
<xperia> this line load all domain calls only from one document root folder
<zer0her0> smoser: oh sweet.  :) thank you.
<smoser> i do that here, except when i forget , and i dont notice one of those high compute $0.80/hr running over the weekend. :)
<Ytxx> How do I enable a wireless connection to the internet if I have a Ubuntu Server in my home
<zer0her0> yea i was just realizing 70 bucks for a 24/7 a month server ain't bad
<zer0her0> (for the small)
<smoser> i actually got a "app for that" on the iphone so i can take them down. next step in my grand plan to avoid wasted cycles is to have some cron job watch my instances and text my phone if I have some running at 11:00 pm or something.
<smoser> zer0her0, no, its really not terrible, when compared to other hosting options.
<zer0her0> smoser: oh they have an EC2 iPhone App?  that would be handy cause that sounds just like the thing i'd do too
<smoser> other people have more experience on the reliability though of it.
<zer0her0> fair enough, as i said i'm just starting to look at it
<smoser> zer0her0, there are multiple ones. i use http://www.iawsmanager.com . it cost $4.99, but that pays for itself the first time you leave something running over the weekend.
<zer0her0> haha you beat me to it, i was just looking at the list and going to say: which one do you use haha
<smoser> there is a free one, but it didn't apparently do anything for me (other than, i assume, send my credentials to the author :) )
<zer0her0> yea, price is not a big deal to me, i just like to know i got one that works well :)
<zer0her0> nice, it does all amazon services, that's awesome :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #401827 in nmap (main) "package nmap 4.76-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401827
<smoser> it came down to iawsmanager and directec2
<smoser> i dont really recall why i didn't use directec2.
<smoser> iec2cloud is the free one that i couldnt get to work.
<zer0her0> yea, well it looks like it only does EC2
<zer0her0> i like the ability to have all the services in one app
<zoopster> aubre: what release of eucalyptus are you using in relation to your bug?
<ttx> smoser: our UEC images include the acpiphp module now, right ?
<Ytxx> . . . How do I enable a wireless connection to the internet if I have a Ubuntu Server in my home
<Ytxx> I am interested in the setting what hardware/sotware I need
<smoser> ttx, yes
<smoser> at least they should
<ttx> smoser: okthx
<smoser> ttx, from last nights nightly (running on ec2)
<smoser> $ find /lib/modules/2.6.31-* -name "acpiphp*"
<smoser> /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko
<smoser> $ grep "acpiphp" /etc/modules
<smoser> acpiphp
<smoser> so i think that that indicates a.) the module is there, and b.) that it should get loaded on boot
<aubre> zoopster: sorry was afk. let me check
<aubre> zoopster: I updated it this morning
<zoopster> aubre: can you note on your bug what build you are seeing this with
<zoopster> aubre: we're thinking its a duplicate of something that was fixed yesterday
<aubre> zoopster: 1.6~bzr931-0ubuntu2
<aubre> zoopster: I will
<zoopster> aubre: we're at bzr931-0ubuntu3 - check against that since that's where the fix was resolved
<aubre> zoopster: ahh ok
<zoopster> aubre: thanks!!
<aubre> zoopster: np :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #306172 in nmap (main) "nmap Warning: Servicescan failed to fill info_template " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306172
<aubre> zoopster: New eucalyptus packages :)
<zoopster> aubre: all gift wrapped for you
<aubre> zoopster: where else can you get such fast service I ask you
<zoopster> aubre: looking out for you, man
<aubre> zoopster: thanks!
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281376 in nmap (main) "Zenmap crashes in the ed of profile creation if not running as root" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281376
<zoopster> aubre: btw...I was told it's NOT in the eucalyptus code, but rather in the kvm code so you may want to dist-upgrade to ensure you have everything that fixes this issue
<dholbach> ogra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430224 is pretty similar
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 430224 in upstart "misc: packages cannot be upgraded in a chroot" [Medium,Won't fix]
<smoser> mathiaz, ttx kirkland if i'm going to download an iso to attempt a server isntall of UEC, just take nightly?
<kirkland> smoser: yes
<kirkland> smoser: rsync -aP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-server/daily/current/karmic-server-amd64.iso
<ttx> smoser: yes, and update
<kirkland> smoser: i have a cronjob that syncs that iso every day at 6am
<smoser> that was my next question. thanks kirkland
<kirkland> smoser: i recommend doing the same :-)
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> and then...
<kirkland> smoser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/294064/
<kirkland> smoser: that's what I run every day at 6am
<jpds> Not surprised mirrors.kernel.org is faster.
<jpds> kirkland: Although us.archive is in London. ;)
<kirkland> jpds: yeah
<kirkland> jpds: i'm closer to portland
<jsalisbury> kirkland:  is there a quick way to tell what build of eucalyptus is in a daily build such as (1.6~bzr919-0ubuntu3)?
<kirkland> jsalisbury: there is a manifest file
<kirkland> jsalisbury: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/karmic-server-amd64.list
<smoser> kirkland, so why is my rsync not doing anything ?
<kirkland> jsalisbury: look at the .list
<smoser> it just reports "one file"
<jsalisbury> kirkland: great!  Thanks!
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> du
<smoser> duh
<kirkland> smoser: did you give it a target?
<kirkland> smoser: .
<smoser> target
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> :)
<kirkland> jsalisbury: no prob
<pmatulis> i would like to make a custom server install cd that will install already up-to-date packages.  what is the most lightweight solution to achieve the latter?
<ttx> mathiaz: I'm about to leave, I forwarded you the details for the release meeting... questions ?
 * mathiaz checks his email
<mathiaz> ttx: well - there is a backlog in the mail server
<mathiaz> ttx: so I haven't received your email yet
<ttx> mathiaz: too bad :)
<mathiaz> ttx: I'll guess I'll work it throught anyway
<ttx> mathiaz: i'll pop up for some email parsing tonight, will ping you then
<mathiaz> ttx: okidkoiekoadkodo
<aubre> zoopster: kirkland: doing dist-upgrades
<kirkland> aubre: what version of qemu-kvm did you have before?
<aubre> kirkland: how would I find that?
<kirkland> aubre: dpkg -l | grep qemu-kvm
<kirkland> aubre: dpkg -l qemu-kvm
<aubre> it's saying No packages found matching qemu-kvm, that can't be right
<aubre> kirkland: I cut and paste your command - I know I have kvm on here, I've been running instances and everything
<kirkland> aubre: sorry, you need to run that on your *node*
<aubre> kirkland: oh ok sorry
<kirkland> aubre: my fault, i should have been more precise
<aubre> 0.11.0-0ubuntu
<aubre> kirkland: actually that may have been one that was just upgraded, I haven't dist-upgraded the other just yet, sec
<aubre> kirkland: this one says 0.11.0-0ubuntu
<aubre> kirkland: I've rebooted the other one, and I will test it after it comes up
<kirkland> aubre: you're missing the most important part of that version
<kirkland> aubre: i need to know what's after the 0ubuntu
<aubre> kirkland: hmm let me expand my terminal
<aubre> kirkland: 0.11.0-0ubuntu5
<aubre> kirkland: the one I just dist-upgraded has the same version
<kirkland> aubre: hmm, and you're reproducing the same issue if you run a new instance now?
<aubre> kirkland: I need to test again
<aubre> kirkland: I haven't had the chance to do it since I dist-upgraded
<aubre> kirkland: trying it now
<kirkland> aubre: cool
<aubre> kirkland: would it be odd if it showed up as /dev/sda2 ?
<kirkland> aubre: i'm not sure
<kirkland> aubre: i've never tried it
<kirkland> aubre: i would have thought it would be sdb
<kirkland> aubre: but i don't know
<aubre> kirkland: let me disconnect it and see what happens
<aubre> kirkland: Still not seeing it
<kirkland> aubre: okay, let's move this conversation to #eucalyptus, if you don't mind
<aubre> kirkland: maybe my command line is messed uop
<aubre> kirkland: sure
<kirkland> aubre: yeah, i wanted to get the eucaguys to confirm that
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #230006 in multipath-tools (main) "udev breaks multipath after reboot when using LVM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230006
<dbrewer_> I am trying to debug apache2/php on Ubuntu Server 8.04 using valgrind.  The problem I'm running into is that my PHP build does not have debugging enabled, so I don't get any PHP information coming through to callgrind profiling log.  My specific question: is there any easy (package-driven, preferably) way of installing debug-enabled builds of software?  I've already installed the dbgsym versions of the relevant packages, which led to better 
<dbrewer_> Alternately, is there a better channel to ask this same question on?  There are a bewildering number of ubuntu channels and this seemed to be the most closely related I could find.  :-)
<zul> dbrewer_, install php5-dbg
<dbrewer_> zul: I thought I had, but I'll take another look to confirm.  Thanks for your response.
<dbrewer_> zul: it looks like the php5-dbg package is not available for Hardy.  Does that match your experience, or is there another place to look?
<zul> yes its not available for hardy
<dbrewer_> I've installed libapache2-mod-php5-dbgsym, php5-common-dbgsym, and php5-cli-dbgsym... but I guess that doesn't quite do it?
<zul> no i dont thnk so
<dbrewer_> Well, I suppose it might be worth setting up a Jaunty testbed for this profiling information (even though we try to stick with LTS releases for our web server infrastructure).  Do you use valgrind?  Can you confirm for me that you've installed php5-dbg, used valgrind on apache2, and got back php5 call information in the output?  I just don't want to go down this road too far without being sure that it will work.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #304492 in nis (main) "Local maps can't include server-side maps" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304492
<nijaba> mathiaz, smoser: I am done having fun with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UECInstall
<nijaba> up to you if you want to enhance it further.
 * nijaba calls it a day
<mathiaz> nijaba: UECPackageInstall doesn't exits yet?
<nijaba> mathiaz: nope, but that should mainly be what on /UEC right now
<mathiaz> nijaba: yop
<mathiaz> nijaba: that the page I've updated while installing my UEC tests
<nijaba> mathiaz: the goal is to move /UEC to /UECPackageInstall and rename /UECInstall with the content of /UEC when we are happy with it
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #276696 in multipath-tools (main) "Root LVM volume on multipath fibre-channel often does not detect properly on boot" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276696
<mathiaz> kirkland: hey - so I've upgraded one of my UEC test setup
<mathiaz> kirkland: and now it seems that instances are stuck in the pending state
<xperia> hello. how can i tell apache to listen on different ports like 8080 and 8081
<sbeattie> edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf and restart
<jcastro> smoser: around?
<smoser> here
<xperia> okay i am also just reading this here as i want to try thid with vhost. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#port
<jcastro> smoser: Technoviking found a problem with one of the ec2 tests
<Technoviking> smoser: test 4 in ec2 given a intersting result, take 20+ minute to get a host name if I switch from my default zone
<smoser> "to get a host name" == "to move from pending state" ?
<Technoviking> smoser: yes
<smoser> i have seen a recent increase in time from 'run-instances' to 'running'
<smoser> however, i've only assumed (warning about 'assume') that this has nothing to do with our images and more to do with load in ec2
<Technoviking> smoser: ok, thanks if I see other related weirdness I will let you know
<smoser> as far as I can tell, images leave 'pending' state when they're actually booting. i had always assumed that this was very close to the actual xen instance creation time
<smoser> ie, after everything had been copied, resources reserved ...
<smoser> so i always considered that we have basically no control over that.
<smoser> except for, it is quite possible that a 10G image woudl take longer to prepare than a 2G one would (and we create only 10G)
<smoser> sorry for no answers
<smoser> Technoviking, i'd be very interested if you could produce consistent data that showed either that our images *did* take longer to leave pending state, or *did not* compared to othersthat our images
<smoser> one thing i thought was at least reasonable (and consistent with your statement of "when i changed my zone")
<kirkland> mathiaz: ugh :-/
<smoser> was that ec2 could be caching used images closer, or even making a couple "ready clones" available for possible images
<kirkland> mathiaz: what does nc.log say?
<smoser> s/possible/popular/
<Technoviking> smoser: could try a smaller image on another zone and see if makes a difference
<mathiaz> kirkland: let me try again
<smoser> Technoviking, yeah, its just hard to get any real data, because its such a black box, and you dont' know if you just happened to 'run-instances' during high load
<kirkland> mathiaz: i just installed from ISOs
<mathiaz> kirkland: pfhh - now it works
<kirkland> mathiaz: pft is right ...
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452323 in eucalyptus (main) "Unable to start EUC instances - no supported architecture for os type 'hvm'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452323
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #347165 in ipvsadm (main) "/sbin/ipvsadm doesn't work when $PATH doesn't contain /sbin" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347165
<Technoviking> exit
<xperia> sbeattie: wanted only to tell you that following this example here for running different domains on different ports on the same ip works great in ubuntu http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#port
<addisonj> bleh! this network i am on is so bad, doing an rsync job, and only hitting 3 mb/s transfer rate :(
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #297378 in autofs (main) ""+"-included entries in auto.home" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297378
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #405177 in keepalived (main) "Spurious dependency on ipvsadm" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405177
<xperia> hello i have a strange problem with accessing my test website. if i do this here http://80.254.182.249:8081/index.php?page=about it works! it works also everytime i call up the webpage as follow www.linuxperia.ch.vu  but something what dont want to work is if i call up the webpage by using the domain name followed up by some direct link like www.linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about what...
<xperia> ...could be the problem
<ttx> mathiaz: yo mama
<smoser> jjohansen, ping
<jjohansen> pong
<jjohansen> smoser: ^
<smoser> hey.
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/418130
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 418130 in Ubuntu Karmic "Karmic EC2 images don't use a karmic kernel" [High,Fix released]
<smoser> someeome brought up lack of ext4 support in -ec2 kernel
<smoser> i would consider that one significant
<jjohansen> hrmm, yeah
<smoser> i know you were trying to address all the differences bug 428692
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 428692 in ubuntu "ec2 kernel needs CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y and other config changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428692
<jjohansen> yeah
<smoser> i think we shoudl at very least get loop and extv4 turned on
<smoser> and maybe any others that we notice as being big
<jjohansen> we need to update the configs
<smoser> i'd think chance for regression on those 2 =y would be small
<smoser> right
<jjohansen> well I have the config patch that works well for me but I haven't gotten any feed back
<smoser> :-(
<smoser> sorry for that
<jjohansen> nah, people are busy
<smoser> can you show me your config patch ?
<jjohansen> sure
<smoser> and point out anything you think has a relative chance at regression ?
<FirstSgt> I need a backup solution that can do daily backups to a remote host (like rsync) but with versioning so i can "restore" from up to 10 days ago in case of all raid disks failing
<jjohansen> I should attach it to Bug #428692
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 428692 in ubuntu "ec2 kernel needs CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y and other config changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428692
<jjohansen> give me a bit to test apply it to the newest rebase
<smoser> FirstSgt, i know people who love duplicity (also does encrypted) but i've not used it.
<FirstSgt> duplicity, i like the name
<FirstSgt> :)
<smoser> jjohansen, i can promise a bit of testing this time.
<jjohansen> smoser: thanks
<smoser> jjohansen, what i had been working on was primariliy getting the nightly push-to-ec2 stuff working.
<smoser> that is now done.. (well, except for deleting old builds)
<jjohansen> smoser: completely understand
<smoser> and i still have to write "promote nightly to release"
<smoser> but for the nightlies, now, kif that were in place when rtg updated those kernels, our new builds would grab them and kernels would be published
<smoser> all magic
<smoser> so you wouldn't have had to do it yourself
<ZugZug> What would it take to automatically encrypted user's home directories?
<smoser> jjohansen, also, on the todo list of making pushing to ec2 easier is to take in a kernel deb and publish it, creating a initramdisk in a chroot automatically
<smoser> anyway
<jjohansen> yeah that would be good
<bventura> cd ww
<bventura> oops!
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452461 in kerberos-configs (universe) "Cannot elide admin_servers from debconf config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452461
<wizardslovak> what do you people prefer when you have multiple domains on one server
<wizardslovak> name based or ip based?
<_ruben> depends on the availability of ips
<_ruben> ips are prefered if available
<wizardslovak> i am newbie
<wizardslovak> whats ips?
<_ruben> the plural of ip
<wizardslovak> oo ok
<wizardslovak> well i can make virtual etho
<wizardslovak> cant i just setup apache conf like this http://pastebin.com/m263d8496
<wizardslovak> or is easier to setup LAn ip for each website?
<_ruben> you'd need a NameVirtualHost directive as well to enable name based vhosts
<_ruben> using lan ips for vhosting will only do you good if the websites will only be accessed from your lan
<_ruben> in which case you should use ip based vhosts, as lans tend to have more than enough free ip space
<wizardslovak> ok i mean one server one site will be 192.168.1.100 second site 192.168.1.101
<wizardslovak> but when i will actuall type site 1 or site 2 it still should point me to right place
<wizardslovak> ok so i will use ip vhost
<dbrewer_> When I install the php5-dbg package, should I expect the resulting installed build of php5 to have debugging functionality enabled?  Or, does this package just have debug symbols but not actually have the '--enable-debug' flag set on the PHP compilation?
<_ruben> !info php5-dbg
<ubottu> php5-dbg (source: php5): Debug symbols for PHP5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 8318 kB, installed size 32508 kB
<_ruben> just the symbols aparently
<dbrewer_> ok, off to compile me a debug version of php I guess.  :-)
<xperia> wizardslovak i have just successfull maked on my ubuntu server to run different domains on the same server with only one ip
<xperia> the most easy thing is using name based vhost
<wizardslovak> xperia how?
<xperia> give me juast a second
<wizardslovak> thank you
<xperia> wizardslovak: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#port
<wizardslovak> ooo so for each site you open port
<xperia> this describe how to run different domains on one server with only one ip
<xperia> yes i am doing this with ports as my dns dont resolve the host header
<wizardslovak> ok let me try it
<xperia> but you can use it also without ports
<wizardslovak> ill be back and thanks again
<wizardslovak> ??
<wizardslovak> just one port?
<xperia> just use port 80
<xperia> all over
<wizardslovak> ok
<xperia> it should work also
<xperia> if your host header is right
<xperia> use for that http header plugin in firefox to
<xperia> confirm
<wizardslovak> let me just config apache2 and then ill be back
<xperia> okay
<wizardslovak> ok it doesnt work
<wizardslovak> should i include "listen 80"
<xperia> what file did you changed
<wizardslovak> /etc/apache2/sites-available/website
<xperia> no change direct default other wise it wont work
<xperia> and the reboot
<xperia> make a backup if default before you override it with website
<wizardslovak> i already used websit
<xperia> what do you mean with allready used ?
<xperia> cp default to default-back
<xperia> and do cp website to default
<xperia> then reboot
<wizardslovak_> sorru
<wizardslovak_> i am abck now
<_bubsy> i have question.. between postgres and mysql. which one is more scalable ?
<wizardslovak_> xperia
<wizardslovak_> still here?
<xperia> yes
<_bubsy> i jsut setup my postgres database. but i found mysql is more scalable
<xperia> _bubsy: i am itself not very experienced with databases try to use as much as possible flat files
<hads> 'which is more scalable' isn't really answerable.
<Reaper1278> Anyone know how to remove the encription from a partition? I want to keep the partition!
<wizardslovak_> ok so i did modify it the way you showed me and now i cant even load my first site
<hads> Reaper1278: Copy the data off and recreate the partition
<_bubsy> it look like mysql replicate it easy than postgres
<Reaper1278> I was afraid of that!
<Reaper1278> Thanks
<hads> Yeah :) No worries.
<xperia> wizardslovak: it isnt that heavy to setup vhost
<xperia> can you post the default file at paste bin ?
<wizardslovak_> you want apach2.conf or /sites-available/website?
<xperia> no i want /sites-available/default
<wizardslovak_> but i am not using default
<xperia> what do you mean you dont use it. its the default file allways used
<wizardslovak_> i disabled it and use other
<hads> Not if it's not enabled :)
<xperia> in this case i cant help you as you use a speciall setup
<wizardslovak_> u use "a2dissite" and "a2ensite" to enable it
<hads> Not that special
<VousDeux> Does anyone have any idea why phpldapadmin says my memory limit is low?
<xperia> no i dont use "a2dissite" and "a2ensite". i change the default file and reboot the server thats all
<wizardslovak_> aha
<wizardslovak_> ok let me get you default then
<wizardslovak_> damn
<wizardslovak_> how do i copy it from server to pastebin
<hads> You don't need to change the default file and certainly don't need to reboot
<xperia> normally it would be enough to restart only the apache also
<xperia> nano your file
<xperia> mark it with the mouse
<wizardslovak_> i am on putty tho
<wizardslovak_> i know there is command for it
<xperia> open the window and press the middle button of the mouse and the marked filed will be copyed
<xperia> i am working with ssh in the terminal on linux.
<wizardslovak_> ok this is default
<wizardslovak_> and this is the one i am using
<wizardslovak_> http://pastebin.com/m7189c9ea
<wizardslovak_> wizzy.us is first and theforumz.org iss econd
<xperia> change NameVirtualHost 24.184.56.146:80 to NameVirtualHost *:80
<xperia> change also both <VirtualHost 24.184.56.146:80> to <VirtualHost *:80>
<chmac> It looks like my account is banned from sftp somehow. When I connect I get "Peer closed connection", but it works fine for scponly users...
<chmac> I can connect over ssh ok
<wizardslovak_> xperia : done
<xperia> then i would also change the last vhost
<xperia> as follow
<chmac> Any ideas how to debug / fix?
<wizardslovak_> ??
<jpds> chmac: Have fail2ban installed?
<xperia> DocumentRoot /home/wizardslovak/theforumz.org
<xperia> ServerName www.theforumz.org
<xperia> ServerAlias theforumz.org
<xperia> ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
<xperia> CustomLog /var/log/apache2/theforumz-access.log combined
<xperia> then reboot
<xperia> please also remove all symlinks from sites enabled till the default symlink
<xperia> before reboot
<wizardslovak_> now it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<wizardslovak_> thanks man
<xperia> can you veryfiy something that dont work for me
<xperia> at the moment
<wizardslovak_> sure
<wizardslovak_> anything man
<xperia> i have in my pages some images
<wizardslovak_> and?
<xperia> that i was able to access them before i have setup vhost
<xperia> as follow
<chmac> Darn, turns out the permissions on /dev/null were wrong!
<xperia> mydomain.com/mypicture.jpg
<hads> ./part
<xperia> but now if i call the same url i get allways only the index.php file
<xperia> can you try to access some subfolder content like yourdomain.com/picture.jpg that worked for you before
<xperia> you setup vhost
<wizardslovak_> wait
<wizardslovak_> i kinda dont get what you want me to do
<xperia> try just to call something that it isnt the index.php
<wizardslovak_> oo
<xperia> and tell me if it works for you
<wizardslovak_> so you want not to load index.html but something else
<xperia> yes
<wizardslovak_> hmm
<xperia> what for files do you have in one of a document root
<wizardslovak_> damn man
<xperia> do you have a picture or a another .php .html file
<wizardslovak_> i never didnt do
<wizardslovak_> i always use index.html
<xperia> yeah but you sure have some other .html files in document root
<wizardslovak_> yes i do
<wizardslovak_> well base is index.html then is contack.html
<wizardslovak_> and there are couple more
<wizardslovak_> but root file is index
<wizardslovak_> and you want server not to read index as root but some other file
<wizardslovak_> right?
<xperia> then just call them after the domain name. example: www.yourdomain.com/contackt.html
<xperia> does it load the rigth html file ?
<wizardslovak_> yes it does
<jjohansen> smoser: should I just use my script to public a couple test kernels, or do you want me to stick to the naming scheme
<xperia> which file
<xperia> does it load
<wizardslovak_> correct one
<wizardslovak_> not index but contact
<xperia> hmmmm for me this dont work exactly
<wizardslovak_> do you have that other file in same folder?
<xperia> yes and it worked everything before but now with vhost it wont.
<smoser> jjohansen, your choice. i'd like for you to at least put them into sandbox
<smoser> but if thats a hassle, dont worry too much
<xperia> have to study why this dont work
<wizardslovak_> how did you setup your vhost tho
<xperia> the same like you :-)
<wizardslovak_> when you type site.com it shows your site right?
<xperia> yeah linuxperia.ch.vu show the index.php file
<wizardslovak_> ok
<jjohansen> smoser: okay
<wizardslovak_> but when you site.com/otherfile.php it doesnt
<xperia> but this url show me allways index.php http://linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about
<smoser> jjohansen, if you get publish-image (and xc2) from my git
<smoser> then
<smoser> publish-image --bucket-prefix ubuntu-images-sandbox- --type kernel --verbose x86_64 my-kernel.img
<wizardslovak_> what file you want to open
<smoser> and
<wizardslovak_> ill try it from my pc
<smoser> publish-image --bucket-prefix ubuntu-images-sandbox- --type initrd --verbose x86_64 my-initrd.img
<xperia> http://80.254.182.249:8081/index.php?page=about
<wizardslovak_> btw nice site
<xperia> well i am working on it
<xperia> its my test page
<jjohansen> smoser: where is your git?
<smoser> those are at http://smoser.brickies.net/git/?p=misc-starter-tools.git;a=summary
<xperia> i dont understand why it wont eat the command ?page=about
<smoser> i've got to run, but if you want to try, that'd be good. otherwise, dont worry about it.
<smoser> jjohansen, just dont bother for now. i'll write doc
<wizardslovak_> sorry man
<smoser> later all.
<wizardslovak_> i dont know why
<wizardslovak_> peace smoser
<jjohansen> smoser: okay, later
<xperia> its okay. pitty that you dont have a php page that you can feed with a command like ?page=about
<wizardslovak_> btw where did you get that script , phone coming out and song
<xperia> self developed
<xperia> with flash
<wizardslovak_> lol i didnt get to the flash yet
<wizardslovak_> i am newbie in all this
<xperia> its okay with the time you will use it for sure
<wizardslovak_> what are you using?
<wizardslovak_> i mean for html , dreamweaver
<xperia> bluefish with ssftp think
<mathiaz> kirkland: does it take a long to login via ssh on your uec images?
<mathiaz> kirkland: does it take a long *time* to login via ssh on your uec images?
<kirkland> mathiaz: not really, no
<mathiaz> kirkland: ie - you start a uec images on your cloud - then try to login
<kirkland> mathiaz: i wait for it go to "running"
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - here too
<kirkland> mathiaz: you can use the get-console command to see if somethign is hanging
<xperia>  hey cracks can somebody tell me why this here works http://80.254.182.249:8081/index.php?page=about but this wont work http://linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about
<mathiaz> kirkland: is dns setup correctly?
<mathiaz> kirkland: I think my problem is because of a broken dns system
<mathiaz> kirkland: the guest cannot contact any dns server
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm also confused how public IP are working
<mathiaz> kirkland: they don't seem to be assigned in the guest
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - it's DNAT
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294227/
<kirkland> mathiaz: ah
<mathiaz> kirkland: how does a /etc/resolv.conf look like on your guest?
<kirkland> mathiaz: let me get one :-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: are your guest able to ping outside?
<kirkland> euca-authorize default -P tcp -p 22 -s 0.0.0.0/0
<kirkland> mathiaz: is ^ command failing for you now?
<mathiaz> kirkland: nope
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm
<kirkland> mathiaz: i wonder whats wrong here
<mathiaz> kirkland: how does it fail?
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/294231/
<mathiaz> kirkland: oh - I've seen that as well
<kirkland> mathiaz: bug #?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'll file one if not
 * mathiaz tries to remember how it was fixed
<mathiaz> kirkland: no bug filed
<kirkland> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/452556 mathiaz
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 452556 in eucalyptus "euca-authorize default failing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mathiaz> kirkland: whouhou -- yet another bug!
<kirkland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/294235/ <- mathiaz
<mathiaz> kirkland: .20 is your CC IP?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yup
<kirkland> mathiaz: which isn't running a dns server that i'm aware of
<mathiaz> kirkland: and your guest have which ip addresses?
<mathiaz> kirkland: 179.19.XX ?
<mathiaz> kirkland: 172.19.XX ?
<mathiaz> kirkland: the CC is running a dns server
<mathiaz> kirkland: it listens on port 53
<mathiaz> kirkland: so my question is whether dns resolution works from your guests?
<wizardslovak> i got mysql installed
<wizardslovak> and i want to install software on xp which needs mysql
<wizardslovak> when i type my LAN or WAN ip it cannot connect
<wizardslovak> can anyone point me to some good how to set up email server
<Keizer> Hey guys
<Keizer> Trying to make self signed SSL certificate and when I follow the example on the ubuntu site I get the error "SSL receive a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length
<kirkland> mathiaz: yes, dns does work
<kirkland> mathiaz: from the guest
<kirkland> mathiaz: actually ....
<mathiaz> kirkland: what's the range of your public IPs?
<kirkland> mathiaz: it works, if the nameserver selected is 192.168.1.1
<kirkland> mathiaz: but if i comment that out of my resolv.conf, it does *not* work
<mathiaz> kirkland: right
<kirkland> mathiaz: i don't think 192.168.1.20 should be in that resolve.conf at all
<mathiaz> kirkland: the second dns server (172.19.X.X) is actually the eucalyptus-cloud process
<kirkland> mathiaz: it's not going to do the right thing
<mathiaz> kirkland: well - I don't know if eucalyptus-cloud provides all the dns services
<mathiaz> kirkland: I've tried to query it - it does answer to dns requests
<mathiaz> kirkland: but it doesn't seem to resolve anything special
<mathiaz> kirkland: like PTR record for IPs etc...
<mathiaz> kirkland: could you confirm that your public IP for UEC are also on the 192.168.1.0 network?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah
<kirkland> mathiaz: sorry, i must have missed a question of yours in there
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - that's why the dns knows how to send replies back to the CC
<mathiaz> kirkland: which then forwards them to the guests
<vraa> hey guys, i finally have time to solve an odd problem i'm having, because i have four onboard ethernet controllers-ubuntu startup takes a long time, i have to press ctrlaltdel for it to skip something but once past that it works fine, where should i start to fix this?
<JanC> vraa: are you sure this is related to the fact that you have 4 ethernet controllers?
<vraa> i only have one plugged in, i think some how one day i used "verbose" mode and it showed it was stalling on the network connection part
<vraa> maybe i was dreaming it, i can restart the machine right now and double check, what was verbose mode key switch again?
<JanC> if you boot using the recovery boot menu option in grub (boots in single user mode) it's quite verbose  ツ
<JanC> but might be useful to check the logs afterwards too
<vraa> ah there is a log? what should i look for under log viewer?
<xperia2> hello ! can somebody tell me what cause ubuntu-server to strip the url.that is forwarded to the server. in my access log i have this here
<xperia2> "/ HTTP/1.1" 200 2975 "http://linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about"
<xperia2> but ir should be
<xperia2> " /index.php?page=about HTTP/1.1" "http://linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about"
<xperia2> what exactly does strip the url ?
<vraa> okay i found out i dont have a /var/log/boot
<vraa> looks like i need to enable bootlogd in /etc/default/bootlogd
<vraa> is dmesg output the same as /var/logs/boot
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-16
<afeijo> I installed a ubuntu server into vmware. Everytime I power if up, I have to run sudo dhclient to make it get ip to work with my net. How to automatize it?
<wizardslovak> afeijo what vmware you used?
<afeijo> sorry, it is virtualbox 3
<afeijo> I use vmware at office, I'm used to say vmware lol
<wizardslovak> lol i never couldnt make ubuntu-server work in vbox
<afeijo> pretty simple, no problem there. I installed ubuntu 9.04 x64
<afeijo> so, can I add dhclient to init.d or something?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452655 in thunderbird (main) "Mozilla Thunderbird Presents Gap in Subject - Thunderbird does not compact /t into a space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452655
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452665 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus-cloud runs without any option set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452665
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452669 in php5 (main) "cacti" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452669
<tiger2wander> Halo, has anyone known a way to avoid conflict between configuration interfaces file & network-manager?
<tiger2wander> Anyone here?
<twb> By purging network manager
<qman__> you won't get much help with GUI tools here, try #ubuntu
<twb> qman__: NM is a daemon, not a GUI
<twb> IME NM is the single biggest cause of outages on Ubuntu systems, so I always make damn sure it is purged.
<qman__> I only ever use it on desktops, because it's convenient for wireless
<qman__> otherwise, it's gone
<twb> I would only ever CONSIDER using it on a roaming host (i.e. laptop) with wifi.
<twb> For my own machine, I use wpa-cli.  For end users, I might consider wifi-radar as an alternative -- I haven't had a chance to investigate wifi-radar properly, but I hear good things about it (better than NM, anyway).
<twb> Incidentally, NM isn't installed by default if you use the ubuntu-server install media, which is what you should be using for servers.
<tiger2wander> Before, I have NW working properly. After I figure out interfaces configuration file then NW is not work but network still available :(
<tiger2wander> I see on Ubuntu's community document have notice conflict between them
<genii> tiger2wander: When you configure network by manually editing interfaces file, networkmanager sees it is previously configured and does not do anything with it.
<genii> This is the normal and proper behaviour
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452718 in bacula (universe) "Bacula cdrashed on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452718
<tiger2wander> genii, Can I avoid this check from NW?
<genii> tiger2wander: As twb said, networkmanager is not the default for ubuntu-server installs and so not supported here.
<tiger2wander> genii, ah, ok thanks!
<twb> genii: well, stuff like postfix isn't installed by default either, so that metric isn't too accurate :-)
<tiger2wander> Difference between of Ubuntu Server & UEC are: UEC plus eucalyptus? any difference remain?
<twb> Neither reload nor force-reload causes udev to update /dev/by-uuid; RESTARTING udev does.
<twb> Is there a less brute-force way to update by-uuid?
<wizardslovak> people
<wizardslovak> how can i connect to mysql from WAN?
<qman__> wizardslovak, you have to tell mysql to listen on an IP
<qman__> by default it listens on a local unix socket
<wizardslovak> oo
<wizardslovak> can you point me how to do it?
<qman__> it's in the main config, commented out
<qman__> /etc/mysql/my.cnf, bind-address
<wizardslovak> ok it shows local adress
<wizardslovak> 127.0.0.1
<wizardslovak> should i delete it and put my wan ip ?
<qman__> put the IP to listen on, the one the local machine is using
<wizardslovak> wait you lost me
<wizardslovak> LAn ip or WAN ip
<qman__> you can only listen on IP addresses assigned to the local machine
<qman__> I don't know what your setup is like, you have to determine what that is
<wizardslovak> ok so server is on router
<qman__> you set it to where you want to accept connections from, from the perspective of the machine running the service
<qman__> also, if you're accepting connections over the internet, make sure you use strong passwords on all accounts
<qman__> and keep in mind that mysql doesn't have encryption
<wizardslovak> so i can connect to it from other pc across the town
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452754 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus link local address should be labeled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452754
<Bajang> im trying to write a sh file that will start apache2, is this correct sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Bajang> it keeps saying this when i try to run it sudo: ./start.sh: command not found
<tonyyarusso> baffle: 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start' is more correct.
<tonyyarusso> bah, he left, nvm
<tonyyarusso> chmod +x being his real problem of course...
<VK7HSE> Man am I getting sick of denial ... this is a valid bug... #451405
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> i am sick and tired
<wizardslovak> i cant config email server
<tonyyarusso> wizardslovak: "The Book of Postfix" is rather good btw.
<wizardslovak> i got postfix:the definitive guide
<wizardslovak> by o'reilly
<tonyyarusso> What is it you're trying to do anyway?
<wizardslovak> well i did setup email server
<wizardslovak> when i am sending email from outside i get it
<wizardslovak> but when i am trying to send it from here to outside i cant
<wizardslovak> whats the best book for dovecot?
<twb> I create an LVM snapshot and then fsck it before mounting, to avoid noise in dmesg.
<twb> Is fsck -a or fsck -y more appropriate?
<twb> The former seems to be "safer" as far as e2fsck is concerned, but fsck(8) makes me worry if I ever have this script deal with XFS or whatever...
<twb> How do I force a fsck of the root filesystem after a reboot?
<twb> Before upstart (graah!) there was an option to reboot(8)
<twb> IIRC it just touches a file in the root directory
<tonyyarusso> twb: The reboot option doesn't work anymore?
<tonyyarusso> twb: the file was /forcefsck
<twb> It doesn't exist anymore AFAICT
<twb> Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> huh
<twb> I mentioned this to #upstart a while back, so maybe it is back post-LTS
<twb> I'm still on 8.04
<twb> tonyyarusso: /forcefsck worked
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #307167 in nis (main) "NIS with LTSP" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307167
<Deaglebear> hello i am in need of help setting up an ftp through ssh
<Deaglebear> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<nijaba> Good morning
<nijaba> Deaglebear: sftp maybe?  Do you need a client or how to configure it as a server?
<Deaglebear> well ok heres what im trying to do
<Deaglebear> i have a counterstrike server and 3 webservers on one machine
<Deaglebear> or will have
<Deaglebear> and i wanna do an ftp for each of those
<Deaglebear> so different people can log into each one but have different passwords and such
<Deaglebear> im halfway familiar with ubuntu but i get really confused when having to do everything through command line
<nijaba> Deaglebear: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' will install the ssh server, that comes with sftp capabilities.  Then create accounts for different users...
<Deaglebear> ok
<Deaglebear> how do i specify
<Deaglebear> i mean i have that
<Deaglebear> like if i want user default to access only 1 folder
<Deaglebear> or can u point me in a direction of where to learn about how to do that
<fallous_> google
<Deaglebear> well ya duh ive tried doing that but i cant find any specific directions half of them require me to click on things and such
<fallous_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948
<fallous_> first hit on my search
<Deaglebear> well what did u search for
<fallous_> ubuntu sftp setting user directories
<Deaglebear> heh
<Deaglebear> i dont follow?
<fallous_> search for setting up sftp on ubuntu, then use those instructions for restricting users to a single dir
<Deaglebear> thats what i tried to do
<Deaglebear> err
<Deaglebear> nm
<Deaglebear> i thought i just went through this but its all good
<Deaglebear> ill just wait until someone that knows what they r doing from my friends list can do it
<Deaglebear> ty anyway
<Deaglebear> how do i search for a folders location
<Weasel[DK]> Deaglebear, find -type c <foldername>      (please look at man find)
<Weasel[DK]> sorry itts -d
<Deaglebear> ty
<Deaglebear> i get a permission denied on accessing a folder how can i get around that
<Weasel[DK]> sudo
<Deaglebear> how can i sudo through an ftp thing
<Deaglebear> is there a way to lower permissions
<fallous_> chmod
<fallous_> and chown
<Deaglebear> well i think chmod messed up things
<Deaglebear> cause not it says no directery found
<Deaglebear> can i delete a folder?
<simplexio> Deaglebear: rmdir emtydirectory, rm directorywithstuff -rf, if its not found its not there
<Deaglebear> ty
<simplexio> Deaglebear: chmod a+rwx dir, gives allusers all right, use u for users, g for group
<nijaba> that's a nice paper on 9.10: http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/news/article/0,289142,sid39_gci1371418,00.html
<StrangeCharm> to what extent will a system with an ext3 driver be able to read and write to an ext4 volume?
<gamla_kossan> StrangeCharm: not at all, afaik
<gamla_kossan> if you lack the ext4 driver, you won't be able to mount the fs
<StrangeCharm> gamla_kossan, there's no backwards compatibility at all, like ext3/2?
<gamla_kossan> well - I really don't know to be honest.
<andol> StrangeCharm: You can, kind of. At least if we're to belive wikipedia :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
<StrangeCharm> andol, that makes it sound like turning on extents for the file-system will kill any backwards compatability. is that what you read too?
<kwork> hey does anyone know smt like Cancerbero  http://cancerbero.sourceforge.net/ <-- but whats still on active development
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #383084 in autofs (main) "autofs doesn't start on boottime and "ghost" option is being ingnored on HP machines" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383084
<gamla_kossan> ugh
<gamla_kossan> rot in hell, autofs
<andol> StrangeCharm: That's the way I read that article to.
 * andol actually rather like autofs :)
<gamla_kossan> well - this is odd. ubuntu machine. dovecot contains this: "protocols = imaps", but lsof -i -P shows pop3-logi and imap-logi services listening on 110, 143, 993 and 995. how odd.
 * RoyK installs windows vista on gamla_kossan's box
<gamla_kossan> anyone knows what might be goingoon?
<gamla_kossan> RoyK: hehehe
<gamla_kossan> andol: I'm sure autofs is great and all, it's just.. well.. the times I've had to deal with it it's been behaving in a way I don't understand.
<RoyK> fscking eavesdropping swedes
<RoyK> :)
<gamla_kossan> so I guess it's more of a classic "I don't understand it therefore I don't like it" ignorance thing :/
<RoyK> vel, du er svensk... :D
 * gamla_kossan makes a note to study up on autofs
<gamla_kossan> RoyK: thanks ;)
<gamla_kossan> anyway - the dovecot thing. isn't that really really odd?
<RoyK> erm - what dovecot thing?
<RoyK> dovecot is quite odd, yes
<gamla_kossan> wait, it's gotta be the wrong conf file
<RoyK> perhaps PEBKAC?
<gamla_kossan> tahnks
<RoyK> :D
<gamla_kossan> more like, I'm a rhel/centos kind of guy f
<gamla_kossan> -f
<RoyK> ouch
<gamla_kossan> yeah, wrong conf file.
<gamla_kossan> (of course, multiple conf files, why not. great idea I'm sure ;)
<gamla_kossan> hehe.
<kwork> what do you guys use to scan your network for port open/close changes
<gamla_kossan> nmap
<kwork> gamla_kossan,  changes, as of diff of scan from last time
<kwork> so that i could monitor some network blocks, if some port open up there i could get alarm
<gamla_kossan> I think I've read about some scripts that can do that
<kwork> so far i have found cancerbero
<kwork> but last realease is from 2008
<gamla_kossan> check out the nmap site, I think I might've read about it tehre
<kwork> okey
<RoyK> kwork: nmap -sT 192.168.0.*
<RoyK> etc
<RoyK> man nmap
<gamla_kossan> RoyK: still, that doesn't do what he wants - log changes
<kwork> i dont want to reinvent the wheel with loads of bash scripts ontop of nmap
<kwork> surely someone else has wanted something similar
<gamla_kossan> kwork: yes - like I said, check out the nmap site =)
<kwork> yepyep will do it
<kwork> tnx for tip
<gamla_kossan> =) np
<jpds> kwork: -oN nmap-scan-$(date -I).log
<kwork> jpds,  that would mean to diff with by hand
<kwork> diff it
<jpds> Yep.
<RoyK> hand-diffing shouldn't be a problem
<kwork> i would rather like something like cancerbero where i have web interface for overview
<RoyK> I have even written nagios plugins diffing
<mrchrisadams> what's the easiest way to check what environment variables are set on bash' commandline?
<RoyK> env
<kwork> mralphabet, export
<bootsandall> kwork, I found this yesterday but not looked yet... http://www.unspecific.com/nmap/diff/
<kwork> bootsandall,  tnx ill look into it
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452901 in asm2 (main) "Copyright doesn't mention INRIA + France Telecom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452901
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452919 in c3p0 (main) "Please enable testsuite during build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452919
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #452949 in groovy (main) "Please run testsuite during build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452949
<SmokeyD1> hey people. How can I change the default screen used by Ubuntu server edition for output? I have a laptop with a broken screen, so I want to modify the ubuntu server installation cd to use the external screen for output, instead of the laptop screen
<SmokeyD1> I don't want to use a desktop cd for the installation because I want the ubuntu server edition installed on the laptop
<zoopster> SmokeyD1: simply plugging it in doesn't do the trick?
<SmokeyD1> zoopster: allmost. Just figured it out. It is a powerbook with powerpc processor. It is not as straightforward there. You have to attach a usb keyboard and mouse to the machine, plugin an external monitor, powerup the powerbook and directly close the lid
<SmokeyD1> if you close the lid quickly enough, the normal screen isn't used but the external one. From that point on you can use the external mouse and keyboard to start the powerbook the way I want (server install cd for instance)
<zoopster> SmokeyD1: rock on.
<CppIsWeird> what would be the best/easiest virtualization software to install on a ubuntu-server and manage in command line?
<RoyK> CppIsWeird: virtualbox works for me
<RoyK> CppIsWeird: I don't think there's a 'best' solution, just like there are noe 'best' distros, editors, operating system, women, men etc
<CppIsWeird> well, that much is a given
<CppIsWeird> :P
<RoyK> but wbox works well
<CppIsWeird> i was mostly looking for testimonials
<RoyK> or xen
<RoyK> or kvm
<RoyK> or anything, really
<CppIsWeird> i have used virtual box on windows, you can use virtualbox fine through command line?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> even on windows
<RoyK> VBoxManage --help
<RoyK> :)
<CppIsWeird> ok, cool. that will be where i will start out then. Thanks. :)
<ivoks> what's nice with vbox is that you can share clipboard
<CppIsWeird> heh, theres already a new ubuntu release out.
<CppIsWeird> they are fast
<RoyK> whee
<RoyK> hm. no...
<RoyK> 13 days to go
<CppIsWeird> till?
<CppIsWeird> oh, you mean 7.10 isnt out yet?
<CppIsWeird> *9.10
<CppIsWeird> i just saw that they had a download for it on virtual box
<CppIsWeird> how come when i ssh into my server i get the "you need updates" stuff, I've done apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade.
<CppIsWeird> is there something else?
<zoopster> CppIsWeird: what is telling you "you need updates"
<ivoks> zul: i see only corosync_1.0.0-5build1 in archives
<ivoks> zul: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/corosync
<zul> yeah what the hell am i on
<ivoks> crack :)
<zul> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/corosync/
<ivoks> so....? :)
<ivoks> zul: take a coffe :)
<zul> meh
<zul> never mind
<ivoks> bbl
<xperia> hello to all. i have a strange url calling problem with apache on the ubuntu server. for some reason it change and crop the calling url and i dont know why this happen at the moment. in the access log i have such lines here. "[16/Oct/2009:01:12:08 +0200]" "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 2975 "http://linuxperia.ch.vu/index.php?page=about"  as you can see the full url was croped to "GET /"
<xperia> it should be however "GET /index.php?page=about"
<xperia> why does this happen ?
<smoser> kirkland, ping
<smoser> yesterday you pointed me at a log of install UEC, you still have that?
<smoser> err. i misplaced it. can you send again
<smoser> found them, never mind
<kirkland> SmokeyD1: yo
<kirkland> smoser:
<kirkland> smoser: hello
<smoser> hi. i got what i needed.
<smoser> for anyone interested, last night represented completely untouched "automated publish to ec2" of nightly uec builds. from here on out, that should "just happen".
<smoser> see http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091016/
<smoser> the published-ec2.txt file shows what got published.
<iranactivist> Hi room
<iranactivist> Does /var have to be fscked first or after / /home . I'm trying to make sense of the fstab format
<smoser> one question for you kirkland
<smoser> when the cluster controller asked for a group of IPs
<smoser> what does it do with those ?
<smoser> does it run its own dhcp server ?
<aubre> smoser: are there major changes in the 1016 uec images over thr 1014 ones?
<smoser> no.
<smoser> actually nothing.
<aubre> smoser: tyvm
<smoser> there is only 2 outstanding issues with them that i'm aware of.
<smoser> a.) mattiaz opened bug 451881
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 451881 in ec2-init "ssh public key fingerprint not available on console in UEC environement" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451881
<smoser> b.) bug 428692 (ec2 only)
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 428692 in linux-ec2 "ec2 kernel needs CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y and other config changes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428692
<kirkland> smoser: yes, exactly
<smoser> so will its dhcp server interfeer with mine ?
<kirkland> smoser: it runs its own dhcp server, and serves those IPs out to the guests, as their "public" ip's
<kirkland> smoser: this is on of the rough edges, IMHO
<kirkland> smoser: you're not supposed to have another dhcp server on your network serving dynamic addresses
<kirkland> smoser: which is kind of a pain in my setup
<kirkland> smoser: and most home-setups
<kirkland> smoser: probably okay for real enterprise, though
<smoser> i dont know that it is
<smoser> kirkland, in almost all places you've got an existing dhcp server
<smoser> installing a cloud controller does not indicate that you wish to install a new dhcp server
<kirkland> smoser: well, i agree with you, actually
<kirkland> smoser: euca says that you can have a dhcp server, but it can only serve up static addresses
<kirkland> smoser: but that's a PITA on my network
<smoser> what does that mean?
<smoser> my dhcp server can (and does) serve static IP addrs for known MACs
<kirkland> smoser: you can configure a dhcp server to always give out 192.168.1.21 to MAC address AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF
<smoser> but i'm guessing that each new instance gets a dynamically generated MAC
<aubre> smoser: in my setup, the subnet I am on does not have a dhcp server by design, so I had the dns admin reserve some public ip addresses, and I run a dhcpd3 server only on the private network
<smoser> so if my dhcp server sees an un-known mac, it will hand it a new dynamic address.
<aubre> kirkland: I've used MAC associated dhcp assignment in the past
<smoser> my network is too flat. i'd need another router or something to do that.
<aubre> kirkland: and I assumed I'd need to do it when I got a nice production setup past my small 1 front-end and 2 node system.
<kirkland> smoser: i really like the linksys 310n
<aubre> smoser: I have the luxury of access to a university machine room and extra isolated switches laying around
<kirkland> smoser: however, only v1 (not v2) is compatible with ddwrt
<kirkland> smoser: you can get it from bestbuy, office depot, etc.
<kirkland> smoser: it's gigabit
<aubre> hmm - I wonder if I used a router with a built-in dhcp server that might alleviate my need to run a dhcp server on my front end ...
<smoser> gar..
<smoser> so i think i need to throw a little router in there and put my CC and node on a private network
<smoser> is that what you all would suggest ?
<aubre> smoser: I have 6 network interfaces in my CC, only using 2. One goes to the outside world, one to my private network with my nodes.
<smoser> right. so the CC is providing the routing for stuff behind it.
<aubre> smoser: correct
<aubre> smoser: my CC is set up to be a router
<smoser> yeah.
<aubre> smoser: in my eucalyptus.conf I have 5 private IPs listed
<zul> heylo
<aubre> smoser: when I start an instance, the CC allocates one of them to the instance as well as a private IP
<smoser> "one of them" . you mean a public ip
<aubre> smoser: yes
<smoser> you have 5 public ips listed in eucalyptus.conf
<aubre> smoser: yes
<smoser> ok. (above you said private)
<aubre> smoser: I'm sorry . I did.
<aubre> smoser: brain flatulence
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> thats fine.
<smoser> i'll allow it as long as you allow it for me sometimess
<aubre> smoser: deal :)
<smoser> is there a range of dynamic macs ?
<smoser> maybe that i could tell the dhcp server to ignore
<MTecknology> where do I get the zlib php extention?
<aubre> sorry, having lovely internet connectivity problems
<smoser> aubre, do you know if there is a range of MACs that eucalyptus serves out ?
<smoser> xen actually owns a range that it serves from
<smoser> but i dont know if there is such a one for kvm
<smoser> http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/EucalyptusNetworking_v1.5 just says "random"
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453129 in eucalyptus (main) "copyright file is incorrect, Eucalyptus is now licensed GPLv3" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453129
<smoser> well, if i'm reading vnetwork.c:instId2mac i think that MAC addr will start with "d0:0d"
<smoser> kirkland, or aubre or anyone, can you confirm that your instance id mac's have that ?
<kirkland> smoser: that's funny
<kirkland> smoser: "dude"
<kirkland> smoser: d0:0d:43:20:07:c5
<smoser> kirkland, so, then if i'm also reading dnsmasq doc correctly
<smoser> dhcp-host=d0:0d*,ignore
<nijaba> smoser: Good morning. Is the naming convention change for uec images final.  Up to beta we had ubuntu-uec-karmic-$ARCH, daily image are karmic-uec-$ARCH.  I need to know what to specify for documentation purposes
<smoser> should allow you to have dnsmasq running and ignoring eucalyptus
<smoser> nijaba, well, yes and no
<smoser> :)
<nijaba> :P
<smoser> yes its final, but it will change for released images.
<incentifit> I've created a developer group and added several developer users to that group.  My user account's home has a "tools" folder that contains a couple of command line applications that I want other developers to be able to use.  Where should I move these applications so that current and new users can use them?  I'm guessing there is a proper location for such things.
<nijaba> ok, so dailies are karmic-* and releases are ubuntu-* ?
<smoser> i think that as released images (cds) are usually named ubuntu-X.MN-
<smoser> right
<nijaba> cool, thanks
<jsalisbury> smoser:  mine also starts with that: d0:0d:38:8A:06:66
<smoser> good. then i can read.
<aubre> smoser: sorry was afk, I do not know how eucalyptus assigns MACs, I assume they pick some similar to the way VMware does with NAT
<smoser> its in that .c file i listed above
<smoser> it prefixed with d0:0d , then based on the instance id
<aubre> smoser: lol at d00d, but then there is walrus/bukkits, from I can has cheezburger
<aubre> doesn't some organization assign the MAC address prefixes to various hardware manufacturers?
<smoser> yeah. and they almost certainly dont'; have that
<smoser> xen source has a range that are to be officially used for xen guests
<smoser> i dont know if for some reason those are not allocated, but if the are not otherwise protected, a collision could occur (the d0:0d)
<aubre> one thing that is slightly annoying is that when you reuse these IPs ssh gets all snotty about the keys not matching
<mathiaz> smoser: are you tracking down bug 451881?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 451881 in ec2-init "ssh public key fingerprint not available on console in UEC environement" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451881
<aubre> so I have to edit my .ssh/known_hosts file , or turn off strict checking
<smoser> mathiaz, well somewhat.
<smoser> installing my cloud so that i can get there.
<mathiaz> smoser: ok - do you have enough hardware?
<mathiaz> smoser: ie two machines?
<aubre> interesting to see that because this morning when I rebooted after patching when I tried to ssh into my instances I got connection refused - however I could ping the ip
<smoser> yeah.
<nijaba> hmmm, euca-authorize crashes when I try to authorize port 22. "Warning: failed to parse error message from AWS: <unknown>:2:42: not well-formed (invalid token)"
<nijaba> is this known?
<nijaba> yet it is since yesterday
<nijaba> bug 452556
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 452556 in eucalyptus "euca-authorize default failing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452556
<smoser> kirkland, anyone know... "euca-describe-availability-zones verbose" is hanging
<smoser> following http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<smoser> ah. died with no route to host.
<smoser> cause my server chnaged ips since install.
<nekro_> smoser: yeah, euca2ools are based on boto. if boto can't connect it will retry 5 times by default. Takes a while to time out.
<smoser> so if i changed my IP of the server, any idea what i need to redo ?
<smoser> i can hand edit eucarc, but figure thats likely stored elsewhere
<mathiaz> nijaba: yes - try again
<mathiaz> nijaba: it should work after *some* time
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmmm
<nijaba> mathiaz: that's what I have read in the bug, but is sucks
<nijaba> mathiaz: would a network trace help here?
<mathiaz> nijaba: are you running the euca-* commands on the CC or from another host?
<jsalisbury> smoser:/etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf ?  I know the nodes IP addresses are in there.
<nijaba> mathiaz: from another host
<mathiaz> smoser: you could just edit eucarc to deal with the euca-* commands
<nijaba> mathiaz: and right now, no more error, just hanging
<mathiaz> smoser: if you've changed the IP address of the server, you may have to reinstall all of eucalyptus
<mathiaz> nijaba: right - just wait a bit
<mathiaz> nijaba: like 2minutes
<mathiaz> nijaba: you may get an output
<mathiaz> nijaba: if not - CTRL-C and retry
<nijaba> sorry, error is back.
<aubre> the first thing I do when after getting my credentials and putting them where i want them is edit eucarc
<smoser> mathiaz, i changed the server, yes, i can verify that changing eucarc fixes things, but i'm afraid the IP may exist elsewhere
<aubre> and change ec2 aliases to euca
<mathiaz> smoser: yes - probably in the databas and the NC won't use the correct one
<mathiaz> smoser: have you already registered nodes?
<smoser> y
<smoser> well, i just did 'discover nodes' (after the change)
<mathiaz> smoser: and did you register nodes *before* changing the IP?
<aubre> whew. after rebooting, for some reason , now I can get into my instances via ssh
<smoser> i installed a node (from cd) but nothing more
<aubre> HWaddr d0:0d
<mathiaz> smoser: did you 'discover nodes' before changing the IP?
<smoser> no, only after.
<mathiaz> smoser: ok - may be it will work
<mathiaz> smoser: try to start an instance
<mathiaz> smoser: and watch /var/log/eucalyptus/nc.log on the NC
<mathiaz> smoser: you'll see which IP it uses
<kirkland> smoser: i'm seeing that from time to time
<smoser> http://pastebin.com/f1798a05d
<kirkland> smoser: we need to figure out how to trouble shoot that
<smoser> maybe that is "you need reinstall"
<mathiaz> smoser: nope
<mathiaz> smoser: that means - try again
<mathiaz> smoser: it may work after *some* time
<mathiaz> smoser: and several retries
 * smoser has warm fuzzies
<sub> I wish I had warm anything... it's getting cold here
<smoser> $ euca-run-instances -k mykey $EMI -t c1.medium
<smoser> FinishedVerify: Not enough resources: vm instances.
<mathiaz> smoser: euca-describe-availability-zones verbose?
<smoser> looks good
<mathiaz> smoser: does your NC have enough ressource to run a c1.medium?
<smoser> mathiaz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/294831/ is the output
<mathiaz> smoser: free/max is set to 000/000
<aubre> smozer: you need numbers in the free/max
<smoser> that node has 4G memory
<mathiaz> smoser: means that the NC is not connected to the CC
<aubre> smozer: as you connect more nc those numbers will go uo
<smoser> shoot.
<aubre> smoser up
<smoser> IP is wrong in that output
<MTecknology> where do I get the zlib php extention?
<smoser> (its the old IP)
<smoser> should i just cut loses and reisntall ?
<mathiaz> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294832/
<mathiaz> smoser: yes probably
<mathiaz> smoser: reinstall both the cluster and the node
<mathiaz> smoser: are you using an iso install?
<smoser> yeah.
<mathiaz> smoser: also is there a dhcp server on the local network that hands out dynamc ips?
<smoser> on a usb key
<mathiaz> smoser: dynamic ips to unknown hosts?
<smoser> there is. but hopefully it will ignore those starting with d0:0d
<mathiaz> smoser: *hopefully* ? did you change a setting on the router?
<spydmobile> Hi folks is this a good place to talk about Karmic UEC?
<smoser> a great place, spydmobile
<smoser> mathiaz, i changed a setting in dnsmasq.conf on the router, adding 'dhcp-host=d0:0d:*,ignore'
<smoser> but haven't tested that.
<mathiaz> smoser: oh nice :)
<smoser> i'm not certain that the dnsmasq on my dd-wrt (an older build) has that option or not.
<smoser> it seems to just ignore things if it doesn't
<VousDeux> I don't seem to be having the best of luck configuring my server using the Server Guide. The Server Guide seems to be lacking in presenting the information in a logical order and providing links to relevant documentation for each task.
<spydmobile> Super. I have setup UEC 3 times now from scratch and each and every time when I get to the step of connecting to my instance, It fails with no route to host. I followed this : http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/run-your-own-uec-part-1/ and I tried this: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig but to no avail. Can anyone advise?
<nijaba> mathiaz: I have added some info to bug #452556 coming from a traffic capture.  Server is returning error 400.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 452556 in eucalyptus "euca-authorize default failing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452556
<smoser> anyway, now to go reinstall.
<mathiaz> nijaba: hm... I don't know what the problem is then
<mathiaz> nijaba: 400 - means a bad request from the client
<aubre> I don't know if it matters, but the router I use for my private network is dumb as a box of rocks and not manageable at all
<aubre> and it has worked for me so far
<mathiaz> spydmobile: has your instance booted correclty?
<nijaba> mathiaz: the content of the answer is more interesting Error locating information for
<nijaba> <com.eucalyptus.entities.NetworkRulesGroup@e5d14fd3 uniqueName=admindefault description=null networkRules=[] userName=admin displayName=default id=null version=0 lastUpdate=null>
<mathiaz> spydmobile: what does euca-get-console-output say?
<mathiaz> nijaba: yeah - I don't know - it's an issue with eucalyptus
<aubre> spydmobile: can you do a route -n ?
<mathiaz> nijaba: try again
<nijaba> mathiaz: well, look at the bug, it's more readable.
<nijaba> mathiaz: yep, euca for sure.
<aubre> spydmobile: and are you running a dhcpd server?
<nijaba> mathiaz: been trying for the past hour, no kidding
<VousDeux> Additionally, it seems like much of the information as documented in the Server Guide does not work as described. Since each package has been tailored to fit the distribution, it's hard to know what supporting documentation should be used to understand how it has been configured out of the box.
<nijaba> mathiaz: this does not look like a low prio bug to me...
<spydmobile> ?pastbin
<spydmobile> ?pastebin
<mathiaz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kirkland> mathiaz: curious ... have you ever tried to run an instance as a user besides admin?
<kirkland> mathiaz: this is broken right now; tryign to figure out if this is a regression or not
<spydmobile> mathiaz: ty
<mathiaz> kirkland: me ? no - who would do that anyway ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: figures...
<kirkland> :-/
<kirkland> fark
<aubre> mathiaz: users when you go into production
<kirkland> mathiaz: this is release critical :-/
<aubre> kirkland: I am about to go to lunch, I can try when I get back
 * kirkland knew he should have taken today off
<kirkland> aubre: oh, it's broken
<spydmobile> mathiaz: re console: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294837/
<spydmobile> aubre: on the node or the cluster?
<aubre> kirkland: well let me know if you need me to test it
<aubre> spydmobile: do a route -n on the cluster
<spydmobile> aubre: I am running whatever is in UEC server and Node and on my main network the dedicated public IPS are doled ourt by dhcp yes.
<kirkland> aubre: thanks
<spydmobile> aubre: route -n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294839/
<aubre> spydmobile: how do private IPs get assigned to your nodes?
<spydmobile> aubre: I am assuming internally by the the EUC cluster host?
<aubre> spydmobile: I was under the impression that if your private network did not have a dhpcd server you'd need to set up one to give IPs to your nodes, and that's what I did
<aubre> spydmobile: for example, my private IPs are in the subnet 192.168.44.0
<aubre> spydmobile: that's how I ssh into them to update my ubuntu software
<spydmobile> aubre: well my instances are getting private IPS and Public ones. I followed this to the letter. it does not mention setting up a DHCP server: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<apw> smoser, hey ... you about?
<spydmobile> aubre: I was attempting to use the tools provided with teh server install disk only, and avoid the full on build from scrath approach which would probably work. I was hoping to provide feedback to the Server maintainers about bugs in the UEC Setup. But it seems that Karmic does not even come with ubuntu-bug installed....
<smoser> here, apw
<aubre> spydmobile: ignore what I said, I checked the most up to date docs and it appears the need for a separate dhcpd server is not recommended
<apw> smoser, apparently you are thinking about whether we need to change any ec2 params before release
<apw> wondering when we might no and whether we need to start asking for permission
<smoser> apparently :)
<aubre> I gotta go to lunch - I'll ponder things as I go
<spydmobile> aubre: one thing I noticed, if I reboot the CC service, I can then ping the address and even SSH in but then it seems to be SSHing into the server itself, weird....
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453177 in eucalyptus "ec2-describe-instances not working for non-admin credentials" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453177
<smoser> apw, i would like other peoples input on it to be honest.
<smoser> right now, the 2 things i know are different are loopback is module (rather than Y), and there is no ext4 support
<smoser> i consider no ext4 support fairly significant
<apw> no ext4 at all?
<smoser> right 'is not set'
<apw> does the ec2 stuff get onto any CD's ?
<smoser> no
<apw> so we may upset less people if we do need to ... but we really need to know yesterday
<smoser> i would like for some more kernel-knowledgeable people to take al ook at the ec2 config anda see what other significnat things there are.
<apw> and i mean the real yesterday
<smoser> yeah, i really wish i would have remembered that ext4 support was lacking
<smoser> because the loop back support is there, just have to load the module
<smoser> apw, i would guess that neither of those 2 issues is release critical. just somewhat of a wart that ec2 can't do ext4
<apw> so you saying we don't need to fix it before release then
<smoser> i can be persuaded to say that, yeah
<smoser> but only if someone promises me that they'll look at this later.
<smoser> apw,
<apw> i am sure someone will be looking at it yes ... as i will be hitting them
<smoser> i fully accept responsibility for not bringing this up a week ago or more.
<smoser> and for not testing the kernels that jjohansen put out
<apw> it may be possible to fix, i would need to ask the release team
<apw> so i'd need someone here wanting it ... as its no use to me :)
<smoser> i dont thin kwe need to push on it teribly hard. but i would like to shoot for updated kernel images post-release then with more ubuntu-like configs
<apw> ok ... we can definatly look to do that
<smoser> the ext4 is a bigger issue, but its not like anyone is using ext4 on ec2 right now unless they've compiled their own modules for an existing kernel
<smoser> in which case they can just as well do that here.
<nijaba> mathiaz: problem has now disappeared.... weird!!
<nijaba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UECInstall should now be all good.  Comments welcome
<VousDeux> One thing I keep running into that doesn't seem to be well documented is OpenSSL. So many different things need to use it, but I'm not sure what the best practices are.
<VousDeux> For example, just about every package that uses it has different instructions for generating and storing keys. Surely I don't need a new ca for each package.
<VousDeux> Is there a common location that my keys should be stored and shared with each package?
<VousDeux> Are keys generated with easy-rsa equal to keys generated with openssl?
<VousDeux> Where should I look for answers?
<spydmobile> nijaba: I followed this procedure from scratch multiple times and still end up with no route to host when I try and SSH in to the running VM instance. Any thoughts?
<VousDeux> It seems like way to important of a topic to be taken lightly, but I'm not sure how to learn more about it.
<nijaba> spydmobile: so the 'public' ip of your host should be one of the ip you specified in step 2.4.2, right?
<nijaba> spydmobile: s/host/instance/
<spydmobile> nijaba: yes
<nijaba> spydmobile: what happens when you ping this ip?
<nijaba> spydmobile: bad question, ICMP is not allowed :P
<nijaba> What's the ip you have and what is the ip of the machine you are trying to reach it from?
<spydmobile> nijaba: when I try to SSH in I get: ssh: connect to host 216.108.146.16 port 22: No route to host
<nijaba> so 216.108.146.16 is a valid ip in your local subnet, right?
<nijaba> spydmobile: your are not using a private address range?
<spydmobile> the IP I gave the system to use is .16 the IP of the cluster host is .87 my terminal on the lan is .68
<spydmobile> nijaba yes is valid and no not private
<nijaba> spydmobile: ok, sorry for checking the obvious...
<spydmobile> no thats ok, I appreciate you bieng thourough....
<nijaba> spydmobile: what's the output of euca-describe-instances ?
<spydmobile> one odd behaviour to note, if I restart CC right now, I will then be able to ping .16 and even SSH in but it will actually be the cluster host, NOT the node or my instance.....
<spydmobile> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nijaba> spydmobile: yes, that's normal.  Only the cluster host should be visible from the outside, so it will route the info to your vms
<spydmobile> nijaba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294854/
<spydmobile> nijaba: ok....
<nijaba> spydmobile: what's really weird in your output is that the supposedly private address is also in the public range (the second one).
<nijaba> spydmobile: did you set it manually or something like that?
<spydmobile> nijaba: .64 is the public IP of the node host where the instance is running
<spydmobile> nijaba: it was DHCP assigned to the node at boot time
<nijaba> spydmobile: hmmm...  I would tend to think that's where your problem is coming from.  This second address should be an internal address in the 172 range, AFAIK
<spydmobile> nijaba: After 3 days of mucking about with cluster and nodes, I started from scratch and followed this: so simple an idiot could do it, but not me ;-) LOL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UECInstall
<nijaba> spydmobile: well, we've been trying to make it as simple as possible
<spydmobile> nijaba: wrong one sorry....
<nijaba> spydmobile: and I'd really like to understand where it is failing you
<spydmobile> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<nijaba> spydmobile: which is where the UECInstall is taken from
<nijaba> spydmobile: so it should really work as well.
<spydmobile> nijaba: Well It has to be about the IPs I agree becuase everything else is on the level, perhaps when I get back from lunch I will do a complete description of the hardware,  and the environment, perhaps it is something to do with that......
<nijaba> spydmobile: I think so, yes.  maybe your network topology is what is confusing euca
<smoser> for anyone interested, it seems that ssh console install and uec (cluster server at least) are incompatible
<spydmobile> ok, I will begin work on it and postit to pastebin after my lunch, perhaps this will provide some insight into the issue....
<smoser> booted system doesn't have an IP addr or network interfaces.
<nijaba> spydmobile: possibly.  I may not be around much longer though, as I am in Europe and it's getting a bit late
<spydmobile> nijaba: Well appreciate any and all help you are providing, Aubre will be coming back i think, and might be able to help some more later. Thanks again!
<nijaba> spydmobile: good luck.  And as I told you, I'd really like to get to the bottom of it too.
<spydmobile> nijaba: thanks mate, will do!
<nijaba> spydmobile: so that we can document it for others
<spydmobile> nijaba: exactly....
<mathiaz> nijaba: are investigating bug 452556?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 452556 in eucalyptus "euca-authorize default failing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452556
<nijaba> smoser: I take it this is on a system you have done a normal install previously, and your network was all fine?
<smoser> yeah
<nijaba> mathiaz: are?
<mathiaz> nijaba: are *you*
<smoser> and then just did after as well
<nijaba> smoser: then I am sure cjwatson would "love" to hear about that...
<EtienneG> spydmobile, my colleague nijaba tells me you may need help with UEC.  Something network-related, I hear?
<nijaba> mathiaz: well, I have done my best and now the problem is gone...
<mathiaz> nijaba: yop
<nijaba> EtienneG: spydmobile just went for lunch.
<EtienneG> nijaba, no prob, he will get the scrollback when he is back
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Yes, just leaving, I will connect with you in about an hour if thats ok?
<VousDeux> Is there a document that will take a new person through a logical progression of steps for setting up a server that includes links to relevant documentation for each step?
<EtienneG> spydmobile, no prob, I am around for another couple of hours
<spydmobile> nick spydmobile_lunch
<nijaba> EtienneG: would you like me to send you the scrollback of our discussion?
<spydmobile> EtienneG: K thanks.....
<EtienneG> sure, in /query
<mathiaz> kirkland: you have a fix for bug 453177?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 453177 in eucalyptus "ec2-* and euca-* not working for non-admin credentials" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453177
<mathiaz> kirkland: is this the ecj dependency?
<kirkland> mathiaz: just committed
<kirkland> mathiaz: see r703
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294871/
<mathiaz> kirkland: why not just change the 'version' props?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453335 in libvirt (main) "libvirt via virt-manager tries to write to a readonly ISO image" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453335
<kirkland> mathiaz: 1) that's what nurmi gave me
<kirkland> mathiaz: 2) i think we're goign to revert that one
<kirkland> mathiaz: 2 --> acked from nurmi
<mathiaz> kirkland: why revert?
<kirkland> mathiaz: we're dropping this change
<kirkland> mathiaz: because if it's going to be changed we need to change it in a *bunch* of places
<kirkland> mathiaz: and that's very risky right now
<mathiaz> kirkland: right
<kirkland> mathiaz: besides, we don't really have "1.6", we have 1.6-plus_a_bunch_of_fixes
<mathiaz> kirkland: I can see a lot of 1.6-devel in the jar file names as well
<nijaba> VousDeux: You may want to try "The official Ubuntu Server Book" from Kyle Rankin.  Really well done
<kirkland> mathiaz: right, that's my argument
<Travis-42> If I want to let a user sftp into a specific folder of my server, but do nothing else, what is the secure way to do this? use ChrootDirectory?
<kirkland> mathiaz: what's the proper way to uncommit and push?
<kirkland> mathiaz: can I do that?
<VousDeux> Thank you nijaba.
<kirkland> mathiaz: every time i uncommit and push, i end up with a screwed up tree
<nijaba> VousDeux: np
<mathiaz> kirkland: why uncommit?
<bventura> if I want to set up a public web/mail server, should I be using ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04?  I'm not sure I understand the implications of using one or the other, and why ubuntu.com offers both for download?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'd like to just drop that commit
<mathiaz> kirkland: just revert the change and push a new revision?
<kirkland> okay
<mathiaz> kirkland: you won't be judge on your commit history ;)
<nijaba> bventura: 8.04 is an LTS, 9.04 is the latest released version.
<bventura> but what does that mean exactly?
<nijaba> bventura: www.ubuntu.com/server well tell you all about that
<nijaba> bventura: this page in particular: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/benefits/lifecycle
<bventura> cool ninja I'll read up thx for the links
<nijaba> bventura: however, a lot of nice work has been put in 9.04 to simplify the setup of mail+clamav+spamassin, so if you don't mind upgrading more often, I would pick 9.04 as a start.  This is what I am currently using for my mail server, and am very happy with it.
 * nijaba calls it a day... l8ter all
<bventura> cya
<genii> man opie
<genii> Meh
 * jmedina also preferes 9.04 for production mailservers
<jordanwb> I want to set up an email server on my development machine but I don't want it to send the email. Is the a package I can install that logs the emails?
<jmedina> ?
<EtienneG> kirkland, just checking ... is the eucalyptus installer integration on the beta CD the latest, or should I use a daily iso instead?
<kirkland> EtienneG: *definitely* use a daily
<kirkland> EtienneG: it still sucked at beta
<EtienneG> ok then!
<EtienneG> kirkland,
<ruben23> hi how do i sync time between servers with ntp..?
<bogeyd6> ruben the automatic way or just one shot?
<jmedina> ruben23: it is on official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<jmedina> both ways, on demand and automatic
<ruben23> do i just have to set the timezone same for both servers..?
<jmedina> of course you have to set the specific time some for each server
<bogeyd6> the quick and dirty "/usr/sbin/ntpdate -s us.pool.ntp.org"\
<ruben23> i already installed both ntp on two servers, got same day and date but hte time is diferent
<bogeyd6> !timezone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone
<bogeyd6> !@%!
<bogeyd6> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jmedina> ruben23: are you running some kind of virtual machine?
<smoser> whoowhoo. cloud is up and running.
<ruben23> ) jmedina: yes both server are on vmware
<jmedina> that is your problem :)
<jmedina> ask vmware for support :)
<bogeyd6> ruben23  for automatic put in crontab for 10 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate -s us.pool.ntp.org
<ruben23> jmedina:..why..?
<bogeyd6> ruben23 one shot is /usr/sbin/ntpdate -s us.pool.ntp.org
<bogeyd6> ruben23 change timezone with dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jmedina> probably a problem with kernel cock source
<bogeyd6> jmedina stop giving bad advice
<jmedina> it happens with other virtualization implementations
<ruben23> bogeyd6: if i do this /usr/sbin/ntpdate -s us.pool.ntp.org, im not in the US im in asia, is it ok..?
<jmedina> with virtualbox, xen
<bogeyd6> In vmware there is a problem with the hardware clock screwing up the clock in the operating system.
<bogeyd6> ruben23 just a sec
<bogeyd6> ruben23 dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bogeyd6> erpo
<jmedina> bogeyd6: I think keeping time with ntpdate and cron is only a workaround
<bogeyd6> ruben 	 asia.pool.ntp.org
<ruben23>  bogeyd6: this will do the philippine country right..?
<bogeyd6> ruben it will grab the current time, and convert to the timezone on the machine
<ruben23> bogeyd6: thanks
<bogeyd6> jmedina he should be updating his clock every hour anyways with a time server.
<jmedina> bogeyd6: thats correct, sorry probably I was bad influenced by TIA time agains ntp and utc
<jmedina> dovecto will die if your os time is 200 secs back
<jmedina> so yesterday I was looking for another solution based on TIA time
<bogeyd6> tia time
<bogeyd6> i am unfamiliar
<jmedina> even when ntp keep time with drift file, if you have network connections time will go back or something
<jmedina> http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards
<jmedina> I found that problem with one mail server yesterday
<jmedina> I was mean network connection problems
<bogeyd6> lemme have a look see
<jmedina> check that document: http://cr.yp.to/proto/utctai.html
<bogeyd6> I dunno if I agree with the ntpdate vs ntpd
<jmedina> it was TAI (International Atomic Time)
<Ledif-Nieht> I am running Ubuntu Server 9.04 inside a virtual machine (Hyper-V). I set it up to be an FTP server using VSFTPD. I create users with the "sudo adduser <username>" command. The issue is that if I create a user, they can log in via FTP fine. They can only write / read / create directories in their home folder, but via the CD command, they can traverse and list contents of other directories. How do I set it up so they have no ability to traverse
<Ledif-Nieht> other directories and list their contents?
<jmedina> Ledif-Nieht: you need to chroot your ftp users
<jmedina> there is a option for vsftpd which I dont remember
<Ledif-Nieht> jmedina: Thank you, could you provide a little more guidance on how to do that?
<jmedina> it is on the man page
<jmedina> it is just a line, look for chroot
<VousDeux> The LDAP documentation, in the Server Guide, seems to be written with the assumption that slapd is configured to use a global config database, but that's not how it installed. How can I convert slapd to use the new global config format?
<jmedina> or jail Im not sure
<bogeyd6> VousDeux http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<smoser> shoot.
<smoser> mathiaz,
<smoser> $ wget "http://169.254.169.254"
<smoser> --2009-10-16 18:52:09--  http://169.254.169.254/
<smoser> Connecting to 169.254.169.254:80... connected.
<smoser> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<smoser> 2009-10-16 18:52:09 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<bogeyd6> pastebin plz
<smoser> any idea?
<Ledif-Nieht> jmedina: Thanks for the tip.
<Ledif-Nieht> bogeyd6: Thanks for the link.
<mathiaz> smoser: hmmm
<smoser> or kirkland . that above is inside a guest uec instance
<jmedina> chroot_local_user=YES
<bogeyd6> VousDeux basically you edit vsftpd.conf and add the line chroot_local_user=YES
<mathiaz> smoser: do you have 169.254.169.254 setup correclty on your CC?
<mathiaz> smoser: what does ifconfig on the CC show?
<bogeyd6> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ledif-Nieht> jmedina & bogeyd6: Thank you very much, that answers my question exactly.
<ahasenack> VousDeux: that's how slapd is configured in recent ubuntu versions right after installation: to use cn=config
<mathiaz> smoser: hm - wait - Error 500
<VousDeux> Does it have to be compiled with global config support, or can I just import some ldif or something?
<smoser> i get a response
<mathiaz> smoser: that means the CC has the correct IP
<smoser> (and ping responds... there *is* a 169.253.169.254)
<VousDeux> cn=config does not appear to exist. Instead it seems to still be usig slapd.conf.
<jmedina> VousDeux: which slapd versin?
<kirkland> smoser: not sure ... i'll yield to mathiaz at the moment, as i'm tackling something else
<jmedina> and what ubuntu version?
<VousDeux> jmedina: how can I look at the version?
<bogeyd6> 9.04 he said
<mathiaz> smoser: hm don't really know
<mathiaz> I'd look at the log files on the CC
<bogeyd6> VousDeux cat /etc/issue
<mathiaz> smoser: in /var/log/eucalyptus/
<VousDeux> All I know is it is what was installed when I typed aptitude install slapd
<mathiaz> VousDeux: are you using hardy (8.04)?
<VousDeux> Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l
<mathiaz> VousDeux: right - slapd is still using slapd.conf in hardy
<VousDeux> I thought you were asking about the version of slapd.
<VousDeux> But the Server Guide for 8.0.4 seems to assume that the global config is being used.
<mathiaz> smoser: try to hop on #eucalyptus and ask there
<mathiaz> VousDeux: which url are you using for the server guide?
<VousDeux> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Ledif-Nieht> jmedina & bogeyd6: Thanks again, after adding that line and restarting the server it works exactly as I wanted. Cheers!
<Ledif-Nieht> err
<Ledif-Nieht> services, not server. =]
<VousDeux> When I click on the LDAP document it has me trying to execute commands that do not work because global config is not configured.
<VousDeux> Oh wait....I somehow ended up looking at a document for 8.10...not sure how that happened.
<VousDeux> Is changing to global config something I should be able to do fairly easily, or would it require a complete recompile of openldap?
<VousDeux> I'm trying to integrate and migrate from Active Directory. I had 9.04 at first, but someone told me I should be using 8.04 because of LTS. It seems like 9.04 was more Active Directory friendly.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #334474 in quota (main) "Disk quotas do not work in ext4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334474
<VousDeux> Dangit...I just discovered that I had a Samba doc open for 8.10 too...no wonder things didn't add up. I have no idea how I got from the 8.04 index to the 8.10 document.
<VousDeux> ...probably from mingling my effort to learn with Google.
<spydmobile> EtienneG: You still around?
<VousDeux> I think I really need to use the global config format because the 8.04 documentation doesn't even tell how to go about extending the schema, and the OpenLDAP documentation only talks about global config.
<aubre> Well, in the printed out docs I have from not long ago under Prerequisites it said "The default Eucalyptus configuration assumes that there is a DHCP server in your environment" , and before lunch it said "The default Eucalyptus configuration assumes that there is not a DHCP server in your environment" , and now there is no mention of it, so I am going to statically assign IPs to my node controllers , get rid of dhcpd and se
<VousDeux> Do I have to use 9.04 if I want global config?
<EtienneG> spydmobile, there I am, I think I know what your problem is
<EtienneG> bsically, the instances private net overlap with your "public" IP range
<EtienneG> hence it cannot work
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Lol - Wow, I came to that conclusion when I noticed that the Private IP was from public pool handed out by DHCP. So, what do we do to the setup guide to avoid this?
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you will have to edit /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus, and change VNET_SUBNET to a subnet that is not used on your network (ie, 172.16.0.0/16 or somesuch)
<spydmobile> EtienneG: ok BRB
<EtienneG> spydmobile, ok then, that is another problem then ... :)
<EtienneG> spydmobile, I presume the DHCP on your network answered the instance query faster than the CC, and that the instances got an IP from it instead
<mathiaz> EtienneG: probably
<EtienneG> spydmobile, we just stumbled upon that recently, it is an architectural problem
<spydmobile> EtienneG: If you meant eucalyptus.conf then it already is: see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294911/
<spydmobile> that sounds right!
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you will not like that answer :)   the solution is to have a private net between the cc and the nc
<mathiaz> EtienneG: this is why in Managed-NOVLAN mode there should not be any dhcp server serving dynamic ips running on the network
<spydmobile> my windows DHCP is doing it faster than internal CC!
<EtienneG> the nc can still be on your "regular" network, but you would need to use a different one for the cc-nc traffic
<spydmobile> EtienneG: sorry you lost me. my CC= my NC
<EtienneG> spydmobile, here in our lab, eth0 on the nc is on the office network, and eth1 is on a separate private net
<aubre> I don't have a problem with not using dhcp for the ncs themselves, because we have to register them by ip anyway
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Doesnt it?
<VousDeux> I don't know what to do, there don't seem to be any instructions to help me do what I need to do on 8.04, and the instructions ofr 9.04 don't seem to work.
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you run all three services on a single machine?
<EtienneG> I mean, the *two* services
<spydmobile> EtienneG: server runs the Cluster install, and two others run the node installs
<EtienneG> spydmobile, ok, that sounds good
<EtienneG> mathiaz, kirkland: if I am not mistaken, the installer create the bridge device on the nc using the default interface.  Right?
<mathiaz> EtienneG: yes
<VousDeux> I'm afraid that if I convert 8.04 from slapd.conf to slapd.d it will get broken by the updater or something.
<EtienneG> (cjwatson will hate me now)
<aubre> mathiaz: That problem I had where the cc.log was telling me I needed to run the interface as a bridge, maybe that was because of my dhcpd confusion? maybe I can change it back and then me able to use sc?
<mathiaz> aubre: you don't need a bridge on the CC
<mathiaz> aubre: you only need a bridge on the NC
<EtienneG> mathiaz, I think we will have to ask cjwatson to rethink the nc installer bit
<EtienneG> mathiaz, I know that, yes
<spydmobile> EtienneG: in my case node install uses br0 and creating an instance makes vnet0 and virbr0
<mathiaz> aubre: so that the VMs started on the NC (ie instances) can get the IP assigned by the CC from the dhcp server running on the CC
<aubre> mathiaz: that's what I thought, but I kept getting a message in the cc.log telling me my private interface needed to be a bridge for MANAGED-NOVLAN
<mathiaz> aubre: oh well - may be the cc.log is wrong
<aubre> mathiaz: on my CC
<mathiaz> aubre: does your UEC setup work?
<EtienneG> spydmobile, vnet0 and virbr0 are kvm/libvirt stuff ... it is all good, and not relevant to us atm
<aubre> mathiaz: yes, all but SC
<mathiaz> EtienneG: why?
<mathiaz> aubre: you mean that EBS is not working?
<aubre> aubre: yes
<aubre> mathiaz: yes
<aubre> mathiaz: I am setting up my NCs with static IPs
<mathiaz> aubre: ok - file a bug then
<aubre> mathiaz: then I am going to stop running dhcp3-server on my CC
<mathiaz> aubre: that shouldn't really matter
<aubre> mathiaz: ok
<spydmobile> EtienneG: k Srry. I guess I need to know if what I am attempting is even possible at this point. to have a server running all the time and have unsed machines dual boot into becoming cloud resources on the normal lan....
<mathiaz> aubre: ther dhcp3 server on the CC is responsible for handing out IP to guests (instances)
<VousDeux> I can only assume that to extend the schema for slapd.conf I just add the includes to that file. It doesn't seem to be documented anywhere I look.
<EtienneG> mathiaz, The bridge device is created on the default interface, which (we assume) is on the "production" network.  To get MANAGED-NOVLAN mode to behave, the CC-NC network need to be on a private network (weel, one that does not have a DHCP server, to be more precise).  As such, using the "default" interface in the bridge device is not quite the right thing to do ...
<EtienneG> spydmobile, sure, should be doable, hold on a min
<mathiaz> EtienneG: right - I had to update the configuration
<mathiaz> EtienneG: in eucalyptus.conf
<EtienneG> mathiaz, hu oh!
<mathiaz> EtienneG: there are two differents variables PRIVATE and PUBLIC
<mathiaz> EtienneG: (something like that)
<mathiaz> EtienneG: they default to eth0
<mathiaz> EtienneG: which is not what you wanna have for your setup
<EtienneG> mathiaz, I can envision cjwatson's face getting prograssively more red as he read that conversation ... :D
<aubre> mathiaz: I don't have to run dhcpd on my instances, eucalyptus does that for me right?
<aubre> mathiaz: I mean to get IPs to my instances
<mathiaz> aubre: nope - there is a dhcp server running on the CC
<VousDeux> I guess I'm not even sure that the slapd.conf is even capable of supporting Samba authentication.
<mathiaz> aubre: it will hand out private IPs to the instances
<aubre> mathiaz: sweet - let me fix things up and see what happens
<mathiaz> aubre: (as they will be connected to the LAN via the bridge on the NC)
<mathiaz> VousDeux: you wanna use samba if you wanna support windows clients
<VousDeux> That's right.
<mathiaz> VousDeux: slapd alone won't be able to authenticate windows clients
<EtienneG> mathiaz, so, in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, VNET_PRIVINTERFACE really should be on a, erm, private network.  However, we cannot really assume the machine on which the node is being installed has to interface, one of which is connected to a private network segment
<VousDeux> I understand, that's why I need to extend the schema.
<EtienneG> mathiaz, as such, I presume the installer (both cc and nc) should prompt for which network interface is to be used for intra-cluster communication (and, possibly, not prompt at all if there is a single interface)
<EtienneG> that is getting hairy
<VousDeux> When I was trying to do it on 9.04,  there were clear instructions for doing exactly that, but when I ran into problems someone told me that I should be using 8.04 instead. Now that I have 8.04 I can't seem to find any supporting documentation for what I am trying to accomplish.
<mathiaz> EtienneG: yes - it's hair
<mathiaz> EtienneG: y
<mathiaz> EtienneG: and some Lucid work
<EtienneG> mathiaz, I like that answer ... :D
<mathiaz> EtienneG: even if you setup the PRIVATE interface correclty, you'll notice that the NC is still using the public IP to download the images
<VousDeux> When I was trying to use 9.04 I got stuck on the smbldap-populate command.
<mathiaz> EtienneG: so I'm not sure eucalyptus supports multiple interfaces
<EtienneG> mathiaz, yes it does, that's how I had it configured
<VousDeux> Does anyone know if it is even possible to authenticate Samba to LDAP on 8.04?
<mathiaz> EtienneG: and did you check it was using the correct IPs?
<EtienneG> mathiaz, on 1.5, yes
<mathiaz> EtienneG: what I saw was that it was using 10.X IP to connect to walrus
<mathiaz> EtienneG: rather than the private IPs
<EtienneG> mathiaz, which is good ... S3 needs to be globally accessible
<EtienneG> hence a global IP
<mathiaz> VousDeux: it's possible - I'm not sure it's covered by the server guide though
<mathiaz> EtienneG: S3 yes - walrus as well?
<EtienneG> Walrus == S3
<VousDeux> It doesn't seem to be covered in the Server Guide for 8.04, but it was covered for 9.04 until I bumped into the smbldap-populate command problem.
<mathiaz> EtienneG: well - S3 is amazon, walrus is eucalyptus
<mathiaz> EtienneG: but I guess you wanna access walrus from the outside when you bundle a new image
<mathiaz> EtienneG: so it probably makes sense the use the public ip
<VousDeux> And the current OpenLDAP documentation seems to be geared toward slapd.d instead of slapd.conf...so I'm not sure where to find the help I need.
<EtienneG> mathiaz, exactly
<EtienneG> so, spydmobile!
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you have a couple options, depending on what you want to achieve
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Ok...
<EtienneG> spydmobile, first question: do you need network isolation for the instances?  (ie, does running instances needs to be isolated from one eachh other)
<spydmobile> EtienneG: I dont have any real requirement except to be able to set this up and make it work and understand what I did,  so no in principle I do not, secondly, most of the VMs will need to work together, so it is the opposite if I get what I want...
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #301508 in ntp (main) "Wish: add "-u" option to /etc/default/ntpdate" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301508
<EtienneG> spydmobile, I suggest you use SYSTEM networking mode then
<VousDeux> I think I am going to have to go back to using 9.04 because that is what all of the documentation I can find was written for.
<spydmobile> EtienneG: ok, does tha mean a reinstal or a reconfig.... I can do both
<EtienneG> spydmobile, comment all the VNET_* directive in eucalyptus.conf, except for VNET_MODE="SYSTEM"
<EtienneG> spydmobile, on the nc, you will need VNET_BRIDGE="br0", but you already have that anyway
<VousDeux> There has got to be a way I can find an answer to the problem I was having with smbldap-populate.
<EtienneG> spydmobile, reboot all machines (or start/stop all euclayptus services), and you should be done
<EtienneG> spydmobile, from there on, the cc will not be filtering network connection of the instances anymore
<spydmobile> ok, done, rebooting BRB
<EtienneG> spydmobile, the instances will come up, and grab an IP on the network using DHCP
<EtienneG> they will get whatever IP the DHCP server on your network serve, and be done with it
<spydmobile> ok, should I reboot each node too?
<spydmobile> EtienneG: ok, should I reboot each node too?
<EtienneG> spydmobile, yes
<EtienneG> spydmobile, restarting the eucalyptus-nc service would have been enough, but you can go ahead and reboot
<VousDeux> Now I wish I had just left 9.04 installed and created a new VM for 8.04...oh well...spilled milk now.
<aubre> doh
<aubre> mathiaz: got rid of the bridge, now I get [Fri Oct 16 14:42:39 2009][001687][EUCAWARN  ] in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, priv interface 'eth1' must be a bridge, tunneling disabled
<EtienneG> aubre, mathiaz is out for lunch.  I have not followed your conversation too closely, but i can confirm that the interface on the NC *needs* to be a bridge, whichever mode you are using
<aubre> EtienneG: this message in in cc.log on the cc
<aubre> EtienneG: and it isn't a problem, except that according the nurmi_ you can't use vblade over a bridge interface
<aubre> EtienneG: and also use EBS
<EtienneG> huh?
<EtienneG> but I did
<aubre> EtienneG: hmm, you had a bridge on your CC ?
<EtienneG> aubre, unless I am mistaken, vblade runs on the CC
<EtienneG> oh, there it is!
<aubre> EtienneG: and you used EBS?
<EtienneG> aubre, yes, on the CC, the VNET_PRIVINTERFACE directive should indeed point to a non-bridge device
<aubre> EtienneG: then why do I get that above message in the cc.log ?
<EtienneG> aubre, and then you get the above message in cc.log?  I am puzzled, and frankly mystified.  That would mean you cannot use EBS in MANAGED(-NOVLAN), that cannot be
<aubre> EtienneG: and, nothing works when the private interface is not a bridge
<aubre> EtienneG: exactly
<EtienneG> aubre, on the CC, I never use a bridge as the private interface ... are you running a multi-cluster setup?
<aubre> EtienneG: all my eucalyptus services run on the CC, and I have 2 NCs
<aubre> EtienneG: I don't know what you mean by multi-cluster
<EtienneG> aubre, multiple availability zones (more than one CC; but that's not your case)
<EtienneG> aubre, I am baffled.  best person to clarify is nurmi, but I see he is not around
<aubre> EtienneG: ok
<EtienneG> aubre, I would take it to #eucalyptus, other Eucalyptus dood hang out there
<aubre> ok
<spydmobile> EtienneG: ok, all seems to go as we discussed, and now the instance ahas the same public IP for both internal and external address, but when I try and SSH in I get: ssh: connect to host 216.108.146.50 port 22: Connection refused
<EtienneG> spydmobile, whichever AMI you are using, it does not have SSH running
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you can euca-get-console-output to see that it is indeed running, and check why ssh is not running
<EtienneG> spydmobile, for the record (and I am a little embarassed to say that), the Canonical official AMI have a bug where ssh is not starting reliably :(
<EtienneG> spydmobile, you could try with the example AMI Eucalyptus provides at http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/EucalyptusUserImageCreatorGuide_v1.5.2
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Ok, so I should not use that I gues, thats the one thats running.....
<EtienneG> spydmobile, the bug might have been fixed, though, would need to check with smoser or zul
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Ok, I wil DL the ubu image from there and try again.....
<EtienneG> ok, gotta run, another fire to put out
<EtienneG> spydmobile, good luck, and do not hesitate to ping if we can help
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Hey thanks so much!!!!
<smoser> spydmobile, not fixed. if you're talking about hardy.
<spydmobile> EtienneG: What should I tell nick? combo of bugged image and?
<smoser> if you're talking about karmic, they should be, and working well.
<spydmobile> smoser: Im on karmic
<EtienneG> spydmobile, architectural problem ... would need to file a bug really, but I am out of time this afternoon
<EtienneG> I trust mathiaz will follow up with it
<spydmobile> EtienneG: Ok, thanks again!
<smoser> this is ec2 ?
<smoser> or uec
<spydmobile> smoser: Im on karmic UEC and my SSH does not start on the image running on an Instance, it is the same image created in the tester guide.....
<spydmobile> smoser: Ouptu of the instance has a bunch of mount errors as per: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294936/
<cjwatson> EtienneG: I think, unfortunately, I am going to be unable to do anything much about this, and will have to ask that somebody else clear up the installer code in eucalyptus-udeb.finish-install - it should be pretty straightforward to modify for somebody who knows the requirements, but I am absolutely swamped
<smoser> spydmobile_brb, can you give me more info ?
<EtienneG> cjwatson, fair enough, it is our mistake anyway
<spydmobile> smoser: what can I give you that will help? I create the instance, it gets an IP (server is configured for SYSTEM networking) the instance comes up and when I try and connect with SSH it says connection refused.
<smoser> can you give more console output?
<smoser> and what type of instance ?
<spydmobile> smoser: here is all the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294945/ and this is a karmic UEC 32 bit (i386)  as per: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig it currently does not yet have an IP but the console output will still have all the mont errors
<smoser> spydmobile, yeah, you're "waiting for metadata service"
<smoser> i'm not sure why you're getting the /dev/sda2 errors that seems strange (not good) to me. i dont see them here.
<smoser> but i think they're unrelated.
<smoser> i dont think the metadata service is functional for you
<spydmobile> well I have seen them on every single instance from every image
<smoser> in the instance. it will hang htere all day (literaly, i think 1 day) until it finds something.
<spydmobile> smoser: ok, can I double check its running?
<smoser> i dont know how you can tell.
<spydmobile> smoser: ok, i found something stupid, launching from elasticfox is part of the problem, so starting over again from command lines only.....
<spydmobile> smoser: will validate that the problem occurs without elasticfox....
<smoser> how do you think launching from efox effects it?
<smoser> k
<smoser> i would think it would
<spydmobile> smoser: efox does not ever seem to get an IP command line does?
<smoser> i really wouldn't expect a difference there.
<smoser> they're both jsut using the api. possibly efox is doing something different, though, i guess
<spydmobile> so now, for trouble shooting sake, I set ARCH=i386 and did this exactly: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<spydmobile> smoser: so now, for trouble shooting sake, I set ARCH=i386 and did this exactly: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<smoser> yeah, i see.
<smoser> do you understand the metadata service problem ?
<spydmobile> smoser: instance came up and its still waiting for EC2 metadata but now has an IP
<smoser> basically, the ec2 cloud provides metadata to the instance at a special url (http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/)
<spydmobile> smoser: just that it needs this and does not get it I guess? and that might be why I cannto connect via SSH?
<smoser> the ec2 metadata service sometimes takes a while to come up, so ec2-init will block waiting on it.
<smoser> and will block for 1 day
<spydmobile> smoser: should this service be on the server?
<smoser> and the ec2-init sets up ssh, it gets your public key from the metadata service and puts it in /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #366932 in lm-sensors (main) "pwmconfic: error on test for fan START spinning pwm" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366932
<smoser> i'm not sure how eucalyptus implements it
<smoser> but your instance isn't able to get it, so its just waiting
<smoser> 2 things you could do to get insto the instance.
<smoser> 1 .) change kernel command line to include ec2init=0 in it.
<smoser> that wil disable ec2init
<spydmobile> smoser: Tha makes perfect sense, but now to determine what the problem is with the metadata service - should it be on public ip?
<smoser> 2.) mount the image and rm /etc/ec2-init/is-compat-env
<ruben23> hi waht you can recommedn to clone image the  whole ubuntu server.
<smoser> then rebundle
<smoser> its a magic service. each instance gets its own data on that url
<smoser> so i probably can't answer, i'd suggest #eucalyptus
<spydmobile> smoser: re mounting and editing image Sorry but we just stepped out of my box of understanding, I apologize.
<ruben23> hi what good clone image application for ubuntu-server
<spydmobile> ruben23: clonezilla live?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453456 in eucalyptus (main) "excessive logs in /var/log/eucalyptus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453456
<smoser> spydmobile, i can step you through it if youw ant
<spydmobile> smoser: ok, sure, TY want to PM?
<smoser> sure
<ruben23> spydmobile: what it do..? image to disc of HDD..?
<spydmobile> ruben23: both i think, google it, it works well for me...
<Bilge> Uh
<Bilge> I just ran iptables -F thinking it was the list rules command
<Bilge> How screwed am I right now
<Bilge> (I only have remote access and it just died)
<Bilge> If I can access it via rescue mode, how can I restore the rules to normal?
<spydmobile> bilge: maybe the commands are in history?
<Bilge> I rebooted and it seemed to fix itself bizarrely
<Bilge> I'm sure that isn't how you spell bizzarrerirelily
<MTecknology> Bilge: iptables -F = flush. The rules need to be explicitly saved/restored
<MTecknology> I use iptables-restore < /etc/iptables
<MTecknology> * in /etc/rc.local
<Bilge> I'm not sure you understand what happened
<Bilge> I just wanted to run iptables -L to list the rules
<Bilge> For some reason, running -F instead caused me to lose SSH and I had to reboot
<Bilge> I thought I just screwed up my firewall but after a reboot it seemed nothing had changed fortunately
<Bilge> The help suggested that F also deleted rules besides flushing
<MTecknology> flush means to remove everything
<Bilge> Why did they all suddenly come back after a reboot then?
<MTecknology> it's nice for testing things, cron task to flush things and if you lock yourself out then you're fine :P
<MTecknology> what you had saved was restored, you didn't save the flushed table
<Bilge> How would I have saved it
<MTecknology> what do you use to edit it?
<Bilge> ufw
<Bilge> I don't touch iptables directly
<Bilge> (Under normal circumstances)
<MTecknology> I don't know how ufw handles it, but I'm sure it utilizes iptables-restore and iptables-save in one of the runlevels
<Bilge> ufw interfaces with iptables directly
<Bilge> It's just a front-end for it
<MTecknology> ya
<Bilge> So I imagine you'd be correct
<Bilge> So my flush wasn't comitted because I didn't (and couldn't) touch iptables-save?
<MTecknology> yup
<Bilge> OK good
<ruben23> hi how do i uninstall application install form source file..
<ServerAdminMan> Hello is anyone here?
<ServerAdminMan> apt-get is giving me unmet dependencies errors
<ServerAdminMan> hello
<iflymyhelishigh> is anyone here
<iflymyhelishigh> hey guys
<iflymyhelishigh> anyone here?
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-17
<Icar> r the servers down ?
<iflymyhelishigh> hellooo
<Aw0L> are there major differences in packages between the 6month release of Ubuntu server and LTS?
<iflymyhelishigh> Probably not, but its a good idea to install it anyway
<iflymyhelishigh> newest version is the best
<iflymyhelishigh> I'm trying to install VHCS through apt-get
<iflymyhelishigh> but its giving me predepends errors
<Aw0L> iflymyhelishigh: you mean installing LTS instead of the 6mo release?
<iflymyhelishigh> whichever one is the newest
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453599 in whois (main) "Catastrophic error while querying a .biz domain with -H flag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453599
<VousDeux> It would appear that I broke slapd while trying to setup TLS. I've tried 'aptitude --purge remove slapd' but it doesn't appear to remove everything. How do I rid myself completely of slapd so I can install clean?
<VousDeux> Uh-oh...I think I did a dumb-dumb. A document I found said to delete /etc/default/slapd (which I did), but I also deleted some slapd related files from /var/backup. I reinstalled slapd and It seems to be working now, but it did not recreate the /etc/default/slapd. I have no idea what it was for.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: 'sudo aptitude purge slapd' should have done the trick
<VousDeux> I had to delete files from /var/backup...then it worked, but now I'm missing the /etc/default/slapd file and I'm not sure how to replace it.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: what version of ubuntu?
<VousDeux> 9.04
<VousDeux> Sorry...I was collecting end-of-day market data. Thanks for your help.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: reinstalling slapd should have given you that file
<VousDeux> That's what I would have thought too, but it didn't. I guess I'm not sure it's needed with the cn=config.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: anyway, this is /etc/default/slapd for jaunty -> http://pastebin.com/f3fc0be8d
<VousDeux> On the other hand, how did it get there in the first place.
<VousDeux> Awesome, thanks!
<pmatulis> VousDeux: using 'apt-file find /etc/default/slapd' gives 'slapd' as package
<VousDeux> I sure don't know why it wasn't installed...I tried twice.
<pmatulis> VousDeux: you should also be able to download the slapd source package and find that file
<VousDeux> I've also seen that the slapd install only executed the --configure the first time I install it. After that it doesn't execute anymore even if I do a --purge.
<VousDeux> Ahhh...that's a good idea.
<VousDeux> Thanks again!
<pmatulis> VousDeux: yes, 'apt-get source slapd'
<VousDeux> Maybe someday I'll know some of these tips and tricks too :)
<pmatulis> VousDeux: you could try 'dpkg-reconfigure slapd'
<VousDeux> ...but for now I've spent the last three weeks on trying to figure this thing out and really don't have anything to show for it.
<edulacomadreja> does anyone have an idea for this http://serverfault.com/questions/75430/netcat-connection-refused-on-localhost ?
<pmatulis> VousDeux: ldap is hard to learn
<VousDeux> Yeah, that dpkg-reconfigure slapd is what I do, but it's supposed to execute --configure when it's installed.
<VousDeux> Yeah, and that manual is pretty dry reading too.
<VousDeux> goodnight...thanks again
<pmatulis> VousDeux: bye
<Exuro> Can anybody help me change the port ISPConfig listens on?
<Exuro> when I set my router to forward port 80 to my webserver, it changes the router admin port to 8080
<Exuro> the port ISP config listens on
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365832 in whois (main) "whois command result Timeout" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365832
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #375569 in samba (main) "gnome-screensaver failure - can't access samba password database - not running as root " [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375569
<Bilge> How can I see which ports UDP packets are coming in on?
<TeLLuS> tcpdump or iftop -P
<Bilge> Thanks TeLLuS
<Bilge> How can I stop ufw spamming my syslog?
<jdstrand> Bilge: sudo ufw logging off
<Bilge> No, I want to see the logs
<Bilge> Just not in my syslog
<jdstrand> Bilge: iptables/netfilter on linux logs to kern.log
<Bilge> I don't know what that means
<Bilge> What is netfilter?
<jdstrand> Bilge: it means there is not a way to log ufw/iptables messages somewhere else, other through through the normal /etc/syslog.conf mechanism
<jdstrand> Bilge: they are kernel messages
<Bilge> Why wouldn't I want to use the normal syslog.conf mechanism?
<Bilge> Or did you just assume I was already familiar with it
<jdstrand> Bilge: netfilter is the name of the implementation for filtering packets on linux. iptables is the command to interface with netfilter in the kernel. ufw is an abstraction over iptables to make firewalling easier to use
<jdstrand> Bilge: your question was 'How can I stop ufw spamming my syslog?' My answer is that you can't 'stop it' other than by using syslog.conf
<Bilge> I want to use syslog.conf to reroute the messages to another log file
<jdstrand> Bilge: you can reduce what is logged by using explicit deny rules in ufw
<Bilge> Can I do that?
<jdstrand> Bilge: then see 'man syslog.conf' or on 9.10 'man rsyslog.conf'. These are kern.* messages
<Bilge> Yeah I'll be sure to check out the manual if I know I'm going down the right path
<jdstrand> these messages logged with the kern facility. that can be 'rerouted' however you want via syslog.conf
<Bilge> But is kern.* any message generated in the kernel?
<jdstrand> yes
<Bilge> Well I would want to see kernel messages in my syslog, just not UFW blocks
<Bilge> I'm not really sure why that is tied into the kernel
<jdstrand> Bilge: that is what I'm saying. there is not a way to do that
<jdstrand> Bilge: because it isn't 'ufw' that is blocking the packets, it is the kernel. ufw is just a way to tell the kernel what to block
<Bilge> I might understand if these were netfilter messages but they are tagged with UFW and I would not expect iptables nor netfilter to know or care about the existence of ufw
<jdstrand> Bilge: ufw is a frontend to iptables, and iptables is the command used to manipulate netfilter
<Bilge> Which I understand
<Bilge> So if I see messages in my syslog tagged with ufw then it must be generated by ufw directly, I would think
<jdstrand> Bilge: the messages are tagged with UFW so you now that a) ufw is doing the blocking and b) you can add rules to adjust this with ufw
<Bilge> Why can't ufw generate log messages that are not tied into kern.*
<jdstrand> Bilge: depending on the version of ufw you are using, you can do various things with logging (or not logging) packets with ufw. see 'man ufw'
<jdstrand> Bilge: because ufw isn't blocking the packets. the kernel is
<jdstrand> Bilge: ufw is just a command to tell the kernel what to do
<Bilge> Yet you can still turn that logging off with ufw logging off?
<jdstrand> Bilge: of course. ufw logging off tells the kernel to not log packets
<Bilge> So ideally you would turn kernel logging off and a separate ufw logging loop on
<jdstrand> Bilge: there isn't a way to tell the kernel to log packets, but not use the kern facility
<Bilge> Except that such a logging style does not exist
<Bilge> This seems like a shortcoming of the implementation to me
<Bilge> I'll just have to turn the logging off altogether because I am using the earliest version in 8.04
<jdstrand> if it is a shortcoming, it is of the linux kernel
<Bilge> If it were me, I'd have ufw do its own logging
<Bilge> If I wanted it to appear in my syslog I could route it there myself
<qman__> that's simply not possible due to the way the kernel and netfilter work
<jdstrand> Bilge: the kernel does the logging. there isn't anything ufw can do about that
<Bilge> qman__: you mean ufw can't see what is blocked?
<qman__> no, it can't
<Bilge> I see
<Bilge> Well that is a pity
<qman__> ufw simply configures netfilter
<qman__> netfilter handles all of that, including packet logs
<Bilge> So it is too high level to do its own logging
<qman__> yes
<Bilge> But netfilter is still before the kernel and it can see it
<jdstrand> Bilge: that isn't a limitation of ufw, it is of all firewall frontends on linux
<qman__> netfilter is _in_ the kernel
<qman__> so, it's logged through the kernel
<qman__> you can use syslog to organize the messages
<jdstrand> Bilge: it sounds like you may want to add a specific deny rule to reduce 'spam' in your logs
<Bilge> No, I don't want to change the way I use my firewall to influence logging output
<jdstrand> well that is fine. but it is an option to turning it off completely
<jdstrand> for example, I use:
<Bilge> Are you suggesting that instead of deny by default I should allow by default
<qman__> no
<Bilge> Because that is a completely different approach
<jdstrand> sudo ufw deny to 192.168.2.255 port 631
<qman__> that you should deny by default AND use a specific deny rule to prevent most of the packets from hitting the default deny
<jdstrand> Bilge: not at all
<qman__> more specifically, use explicit deny rules for what you don't want logged
<Bilge> Are only default denies logged?
<jdstrand> Bilge: deny by default. then add your allow rules, then add a deny rule for packets you don't want logged
<jdstrand> Bilge: in 8.04 LTS, yes
<jdstrand> Bilge: well, anything against your default policy
<Bilge> Unfortunately I can't do that because the ones that are logged are all over the place
<jdstrand> which is in your case, deny
<Bilge> They're just people spamming every imaginable port and IP trying to gain access
<Bilge> So I have just turned it off now
<Bilge> I need to be able to see clearly the things that matter in my syslog
<jdstrand> Bilge: then it is an administrative decision of whether you want to monitor those denials. it sounds like you don't and 'ufw logging off' is suitable
<Bilge> It should be suitable, yes, but my preference, were it trivial, would have been to just reroute them instead
<qman__> you can change what gets logged to which files in syslog configuration
<Bilge> So that if I ever had issues I could grep something relevant out of it
<Bilge> qman__: yes, we started off with that, but save for firewall blocks, kernel messages generally ARE important and SHOULD appear in my syslog!
<qman__> yes, but you can get more specific than just all kernel messages
<Bilge> Specific enough to filter only firewall messages?
<Bilge> I don't know how you know what the type of message is called
<Bilge> For example jdstrand said that kernel messages are of type kern.* but I don't know how you're meant to know this
<qman__> well, unfortunately you can only filter by log level, so you'd have to find out what level ufw is configuring it to use, and filter that level out into a different file
<qman__> and there would be no guarantee that no other messages would be caught, hopefully they chose a level with little else
<qman__> rsyslog contains functionality you could use to pull out the ufw messages specifically
<qman__> but I don't think the one on 8.04 does
<jdstrand> qman__: I was not aware of that functionality in rsylog. I've made a note of it to look at it in the future
<Bilge> jdstrand: do you have something to do with the development of ufw?
<jdstrand> Bilge: yes
<jdstrand> Bilge: I am the author
<Bilge> Haha oh wow
<Bilge> By the way, wasn't it yourself that helped me out with replacing my kernel with the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<jdstrand> I don't recall. possibly
<Bilge> Well someone suggested I install linux-image-server and edit my boot conf
<jdstrand> oh. I don't think that was me
<Bilge> OK
<Bilge> Well it worked anyway
<Bilge> Might have been jmarsden, there's a lot of j names that I get confused by
<jdstrand> maintaining one's own kernel outside of Ubuntu packaging is a maintenance headache I would advise only in the most extreme circumstances
<Bilge> I was doing the reverse
<Bilge> Restoring the stock kernel
<Bilge> My provider forces a modified kernel without modules support onto customers
<Bilge> Because it is patched with grsec and some other patches that they think are good
<jdstrand> ah. I misunderstood. still doesn't sound familiar, but glad to hear the Ubuntu kernel is working for you
<Bilge> Well it does work but if I lock myself out of the box and have to do a remote recovery they I have to use one of their kernels again and depending on how much functionality I am relying on from the Ubuntu kernel, things can get into a mess
<Bilge> So the key is not to lock yourself out of the box ;p
<jdstrand> hehe
<Bilge> So about ufw
<Bilge> I like that I can do allow port/protocol
<Bilge> But why can't I do allow to address port/protocol
<jdstrand> sure you can
<Bilge> No, I mean in that format
<jdstrand> you just need the extended syntax
<jdstrand> oh
<Bilge> The syntax suddenly becomes so much more verbose
<Bilge> I don't really see the benefit of having to type really long commands
<jdstrand> you don't need to specify everything when using the extended syntax
<Bilge> No, I realise that
<Bilge> But I can't use the port/protocol format any more
<jdstrand> that's true
<Bilge> In fact I'd really like to be able to do address:port/protocol
<jdstrand> the extended syntax is based on OpenBSD's PF
<Bilge> Another problem I have is that I created a rule to permit all udp inbound traffic
<Bilge> ufw allow proto udp from any
<Bilge> But in my udp status, this shows up as:
<Bilge> Anywhere                   ALLOW   Anywhere
<Bilge> I have absolutely no way of knowing that's only allowing udp traffic
<Bilge> But fortunately it does at least work as intended
<Bilge> I can see that it is set up correctly only by viewing iptables -L or /var/lib/ufw/rules
<jdstrand> Bilge: that is fixed in a later release
<jdstrand> $ sudo ufw status
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> Anywhere/udp               ALLOW       Anywhere/udp
<Bilge> Is it possible for me to install a newer ufw on 8.04 without messing things up?
<jdstrand> Bilge: yes, but newer versions need iptables 1.4 for certain functionality
<Bilge> OK but if it finds iptables is not high enough will the other things still work properly
<Bilge> I mean does it degrade gracefully
<jdstrand> Bilge: ufw will still work and simply tell you that the functionality is not available
<Bilge> OK, that sounds good
<Bilge> So how would I actually get it?
<jdstrand> Bilge: that is the trick
<jdstrand> you see, there are tests included in the sources
<jdstrand> those tests fail with iptables 1.2 (as in hardy)
<Bilge> I have 1.3.8
<jdstrand> the ubuntu packaging aborts the build if the tests fail
<jdstrand> (ah right, forgot, 1.3.8 in hardy, same problem though)
<Bilge> Well yes it is still pre 1.4
<Bilge> Maybe I could even upgrade iptables as well?
<jdstrand> so you have to build with 'DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck'
<jdstrand> I do not recommend upgrading iptables on a hardy machine. it is very involved and error prone
<Bilge> I feared as much
<jdstrand> it has been long on my todo list to better support iptables 1.3 in the test suite
<jdstrand> all that said, it is not hard to build your own package:
<jdstrand> $ sudo apt-get build-dep ufw
<jdstrand> $ sudo apt-get source ufw=0.29-4ubuntu1
<jdstrand> $ cd ./ufw-0.29
<jdstrand> $ DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck debuild
<jdstrand> of course, you'll need the 9.10 deb-src lines in sources.list for 'apt-get source' to work
<Bilge> I can get them
<jdstrand> one of these days, I am going to fix the shortcoming in the test suite so that ufw can be built more easily in hardy-backports
<Bilge> Can I append them or do I need to replace existing lines
<jdstrand> actually, the packaging will also need to be adjusted
<jdstrand> before the debuild, you'll need to adjust debian/control from:
<jdstrand> Depends: debconf, ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, iptables (>= 1.4.0), ucf
<jdstrand> to
<jdstrand> Depends: debconf, ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, ucf
<jdstrand> Bilge: I also haven't tested the upstart stuff on hardy
<jdstrand> Bilge: you may want the version in jaunty instead
<Bilge> I don't know what upstart is
<jdstrand> Bilge: upstart is a replacement for sysv init that is used on Ubuntu
<jdstrand> Bilge: ufw in 9.10 uses it
<jdstrand> ufw in 9.04 and earlier uses sysvinit
<Bilge> Oh good, a replacement
<Bilge> That sysv stuff did seem a bit crappy
<jdstrand> upstart has been in Ubuntu for many, many releases
<jdstrand> but only lately has it been a priority to get other services to use it
<jdstrand> it has to do with the boot performance enhancements in 9.10
<jdstrand> you could fiddle with debian/rules to not use upstart and build ufw without it
<Bilge> I look forward to upgrading my distroy when the new LTS arrives next year
<Bilge> distro*
<jdstrand> but if you aren't comfortable with that, then just use the 9.04 version
<Bilge> Do you recall if the 9.04 version fixes the bug I mentioned in ufw status?
 * jdstrand adds to his todo list to look at ufw backporting on hardy again
<jdstrand> ufw (0.23) intrepid; urgency=low
<jdstrand> * show protocol in status when no ports are specified (LP: #263308)
<Bilge> For allowing all inbound udp
<Bilge> OK so I could even use 8.10
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I have to go now though
<jdstrand> have fun and good luck!
<Bilge> Thanks for your help and time
<Bilge> Can I publish the steps on a blog or something?
<jdstrand> sure
<Bilge> I look forward to the backport
<jdstrand> please put appropriate warnings in place and that it isn't officially supported
<Bilge> Of course
<jdstrand> well, I would support it as an upstream, but not in Ubuntu
<jdstrand> I am definitely interested in bugs in ufw on earlier python versions and iptables
<jdstrand> anyway, really gotta go
<Bilge> upstart sounds really good
<UnixDawg> hey there
<UnixDawg> I need some help with missing php-extensions
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<UnixDawg> I need them for my project
<UnixDawg> but non are in the repos
<UnixDawg> anyone alive ?
<UnixDawg> I have the php 5.2.4 src
<UnixDawg> but I need the modules to build for deb
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #445154 in backuppc (main) "package backuppc 3.1.0-4ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445154
<aubre> heola
<aubre> hola
<[diablo]> evening all
<[diablo]> guys, anyone know if there LXC support in either 8.10, 9.04 or 9.10 please?
<netbrain> can anyone tell me what is going on with xen? is xen being phased out in ubuntu?
<jmarsden> [diablo]: rmadison lxc shows there is support in karmic:    lxc |    0.6.3-1 | karmic/universe | source, amd64, i386
<jmarsden> netbrain: rmadison xen-3.3 seems to show support in karmic:  xen-3.3 | 3.3.0-1ubuntu11 |        karmic | source
<netbrain> jmarsden: linux-image-xen?
<jmarsden> netbrain: That was only in Hardy, IIRC... the approach to packaging xen has changed since then, I think.
<netbrain> jmarsden: so xen should actually work better in karmic?
<jmarsden> I can't guarantee that :)  But there should still be xen support, as far as I know it is not being "phased out".  Obviously KVM is the officially supported virtualization approach these days, so that gets more attention.
<jmarsden> You may get more detailed info if you ask in #ubuntu-virt
<netbrain> jmarsden: thank you
<jmarsden> netbrain: No problem.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #454164 in likewise-open5 (universe) "likewise-open5-eventlog doesn't properly install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454164
<[diablo]> jmarsden, sorry back now... mmm but at kernel level, its patched?
<jmarsden> [diablo]: I think you still need to get a Xen dom0 kernel from Debian
<[diablo]> xen? you think?
<[diablo]> I read somewhere that LXC was going into the upstream kernel
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen points to http://www.chrisk.de/blog/2008/12/how-to-run-xen-in-ubuntu-intrepid-without-compiling-a-kernel-by-yourself/  but that may be slightly out of date now...
<jmarsden> LXC... I don't know what the status of getting that into the official kernel source tree is (nor Xen into the official kernel source tree, for that matter).  Would be nice to see :)
<[diablo]> nod
<[diablo]> chroot is a touch outdated when you look at the likes of OpenVZ, and LXC etc
<[diablo]> not saying that it does not suffice for a lot of stuff, but containers can be nicer
<[diablo]> I guy in ##kernel tells me its there
<[diablo]> nice
<UnixDawg> hey guys
<UnixDawg> need some help if you have  a min
<jmarsden> !ask | UnixDawg
<ubottu> UnixDawg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iarp> i'm having a problem with LVM, i added 2 hdd's to a volume group and expanded it and it says it's the proper size to go across all drives, but ubuntu server 9.04 still reports the old size
<LyonJT> Whats the equivelent to active directory on linux?
<jmarsden> iarp: You may be confusing filesystem size with partition size.  Now you have a large partition you probably need to resize the filesystem to fill it?
<iarp> jmarsden: i get so lost using lvm, that maybe my problem, althought i thought lvm would've resized the filesystem
<jmarsden> LyonJT: There are several directory services for Linux.  One is the 389 directory service, see http://directory.fedoraproject.org/
<jmarsden> iarp: Why? lvm itself has no idea what kind of filesystem is there on that chunk of disk space...
<iarp> i'm somewhat new to ubuntu, whats best to use to expand the filesystem
<LyonJT> cheers jmarsden
<LyonJT> jmarsden: can you run 389 on a ubuntu server or does it have to be fedora
<jmarsden> LyonJT: You can run it on Ubuntu.  I think it is officially packaged for Karmic 9.10, which will be released in a few days, but you can find packages of it for Ubuntu in a PPA.
<LyonJT> Thanks mate
<jmarsden> iarp: resize2fs .  See http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions for some ideas, although that may be a bit old.
<iarp> ty
<jmarsden> LyonJT: No problem.
<stas> hi, anybody using apt-mirror tool?
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-18
<UnixDawg> hello any devs here
<panni_> hey, i want to integrate ubuntu server 9.04 CD into ultimate boot disk 5 beta (ubcd). works pretty well using syslinux or grub4dos using install/vmlinuz and install/initrd.gz. problem is, when i burn the ubuntu server installation disk i get a menu with "install" "recover os" etc. how can i get that into my custom DVD?
<UnixDawg> 9.04 has treadiung issues I would wait
<UnixDawg> till they fix them
<panni_> thats not exactly related to my question, but thanks :D
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #453180 in samba (main) "PC authenticating causes Samba crash" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453180
<iarp> Hey, someone was helping me earlier today with my LVM problem, they sent me a link to howtoforge.com
<iarp> it was on expanding a partition, i'm having trouble expanding the partition on the main volumegroup
<Sakunix> got an ubuntu server that will not boot. when i boot it the fonts on the terminal are massive and I can't read the messages. can someone help
<coronaas> my old roomate left me his 9.04 ubuntu server. i Tried running >sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade . after completion i ran >sudo shutdown -r now. upon bootup the server hangs at acpi controller saying "unknown flash type"
<coronaas> my old roomate left me his 9.04 ubuntu server. i Tried running >sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade . after completion i ran >sudo shutdown -r now. upon bootup the server hangs at acpi controller saying "unknown flash type"
<coronaas> everything ive read is about this error occurring after flashing the Bios which i wasnt doing so im confused what went wrong.
<coronaas> I tried reinstalling ubuntu and an still getting the same error
<coronaas> one thing of note the boot drive was a 20 gig HDD with 2 400gb drives in a raid 5 format. I can view the raid when repartitioning the drive but i cant find the 20gig boot disc
<coronaas> my old roomate left me his 9.04 ubuntu server. i Tried running >sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade . after completion i ran >sudo shutdown -r now. upon bootup the server hangs at acpi controller saying "unknown flash type"
<coronaas> everything ive read is about this error occurring after flashing the Bios which i wasnt doing so im confused what went wrong.
<coronaas> I tried reinstalling ubuntu and an still getting the same error
<coronaas> one thing of note the boot drive was a 20 gig HDD with 2 400gb drives in a raid 5 format. I can view the raid when repartitioning the drive but i cant find the 20gig boot disc
<Voting> I have a server, actually a virtual node on linode, and I want to be able to run twm or something slim and login using vnc (or some other screen sharing system). We happen to be real smart java programmers here but REAL DUMB systems admins. Anyone around can help us do this? Is this the right room to ask about this? … Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb
<MTecknology> Voting: why do you want to run a display manager on linode?
<MTecknology> coronaas: don't use raid
<MTecknology> coronaas: hardware raid causes many issues - see if not using it makes things work
<Voting> because we like to debug using eclipse, etc. running on that machine, MTecknology.
<Voting> MTecknology: also the machine this programmer has doesn't run the right OS to develop this software, etc. and until I get him a better machine, the linode is what we have.
<MTecknology> I thought eclipse was cross platform
<MTecknology> you should be able to just install gdm and gnome, ssh with X forwarding, then enable remote login and have him use a live cd to log into the system
<Voting>  … http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686479 and … http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835165 are examples of the problems we are having.
<Voting> MTecknology: let me see if I understand your idea. The java swing program we are debugging would run where?
<MTecknology> server
<MTecknology> keep in mind the linode will suffer from it
<Voting> MTecknology: and we would be seeing the UI on the programmer's local machine because he is running an x-server?
<MTecknology> you could also ask #linode on irc.oftc.net
<Voting> they supply support there?
<MTecknology> ya
<Voting> COOL!
<Voting> I'll check that out also! thanks!
<Voting> brb
<coronaas> Hey MT the rig was running fine when my roomate was using it and fine before I ran the update
<MTecknology> just a suggestion
<MTecknology> once this kernel compiles it's nap time
<coronaas> ill try it out thanks but i dont think its the raid specifically causing the problems
<MTecknology> coronaas: I've seen issues from raid controlers, ide contollers, etc.. that's just one specific thing I know caused many issues in the past for me
<CCX> hi
<CCX> can anyone please help with BIND setup
<CCX> i have setup bind for 1 domain. its working, now i want to point my other domain to use the dns i just setup
<pipedream>  
<ghh> hello
<teo350> hola
<teo350> como istalar una tarjeta de red en server jaunty 9.0
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #454519 in eucalyptus (main) "Public IP addresses should be assignable by DHCP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454519
<stas> hi, anybody using apt-mirror tool?
<Sakara> having some trouble still with my terminal on my ubuntu server anyone have any idea
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #446263 in junit (multiverse) "sync request (unstable -> main) for getting maven built , FFe granted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446263
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #454734 in samba (main) "While adding printer, samba printers don't show in smb browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454734
<Family_> Hi
<Family_> noob here
<Family_> anyone know can ubuntu server 9.04 be installed trough harddrive?
<Family_> helloo
<Family_> am i using this thing right..
<azteech> Family_, have you already downloaded the ISO to your harddrive?
<Family_> yes sir
<azteech> and have you burned it to cd?
<Family_> thats not the problem
<Family_> I want to install it from the harddricve
<azteech> you running linux already?
<Family_> no, windows
<azteech> then you will need to burn it to cd, and install it from there,
<azteech> that is unless you are running a windows virtual system .. then you might. but that is beyond me.
<Family_> and i cant manage it without running linux at the first place?
<Family_> u cant install it from harddrive
<azteech> you need to burn it to cd, to boot into the linux os, that is where everything is done from (partitioning, setting up what server software you want to run, all the config files, etc.
<azteech> nope, you can't ... sorry.
<Family_> does that mean ubuntu server distro only, or all distros cant be done so
<azteech> all server distro's have to be installed fresh .... maybe this will help to explain .... https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<Family_> ok, thanks
<azteech> you are most welcome.
<azteech> good luck. if you have more questions feel free to ask away.
<panni_> hey, i'm trying to boot "ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso" from grub and isolinux. it works well using kernel=/install/vmlinuz and initrd=/install/initrd.gz but then on boot it instantly loads the installer, not the splash menu which gets loaded if you pop in the CD directly. does anyone know how to tell the bootloader to load the original splash?
<tramsei> I have a problem on Ubuntu with dhcpd3 not starting on boot.  i installed sysv-rc-conf and it says that it's setup to run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but it doesn't appear to be running when i start the system.  any idea why this could be?
<selje> is it possible to chance the screen resolution in Gnome, when im in command line?
<tramsei> Anyone?
<Family_> Im supposed to do my thesis on Linux server use
<Family_> I have zero experience using linux and 2 months time
<Family_> how hard can it be?
<tramsei_> ?
<Family_> no, im really asking. is it really hard?
<Family_> installing/using ubuntu server
<Family_> wow, everything ive heard about the enthusiastic linux community is true
<russlar> Family_: no, it's just that there's nobody in this channel right now
<Family_> youre here?
<russlar> the question isn't how easy/hard is it to use linux as a server, it's what can you do with linux as a server
<russlar> as for you're issue of 0 experience and two months time, I suggest you grab a copy of virtualbox from sun.com
<russlar> and install various linuxes to your heart's content
<russlar> i recomment centos, as the majority of real-world enterprise linux servers are red hat, and centos is a rebuild of red hat's source binaries
<tramsei_> I have a problem on Ubuntu with dhcpd3 not starting on boot.  i installed sysv-rc-conf and it says that it's setup to run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but it doesn't appear to be running when i start the system.  any idea why this could be?
<russlar> tramsei_: anything in teh logs?
<tramsei_> ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*dhcp3-server produces
<tramsei_> http://pastebin.com/m6c648c79
<russlar> right, look at the system logs
<russlar> there's a reaason it's not starting
<russlar> Family_: most commly, linux can be used as a web server
<russlar> and ftp
<russlar> and various specialized apps
<Family_> be that the case, im writing about all the deployments that are available for it
<Family_> DNS
<Family_> print
<Family_> ...
<russlar> dhcp
<russlar> your topic ex extremely open-ended
<russlar> like I suggested, get yourself a copy of virtualbox, install centos, and set up a bunch of services on it
<Family_> thats not included in the package list?
<Family_> why, whats so great about Centos
<russlar> Family_: read my comment earlier
<russlar> [13:33] <russlar> i recomment centos, as the majority of real-world enterprise linux servers are red hat, and centos is a rebuild of red hat's source binaries
<selje> hi mates... a question: is there any way to chance the desktop screen resolution in command line?
<russlar> selje: xrandr is the cmd you want
<selje> russlar: can't open display?
<Family_> does it have a GUI
<russlar> Family_: centos? yes. it uses gnome and/or kde 3.5
<Family_> Which version of centos is meant for server, centos server?
<russlar> Family_: centos doesn't work that way
<Family_> Oh man
<russlar> there is only centos
<russlar> no server-specific version version, no desktop-specific version
<russlar> linux is a networked os, capable of being both desktoip and server
<russlar> unlike windows, which is a standalone OS that is network capable
<russlar> and needs a server-specific version
<russlar> the only difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server is the installer, and server doesn't have a GUI
<russlar> that's it
<Family_> so how are the services deployed in comparison to windows where u just click on what you want
<russlar> you install the packages you want
<russlar> yum install httpd
<russlar> you edit the config files
<russlar> you start the service
<Family_> jsut like any other program, say games?
<russlar> service httpd start
<russlar> no
<Family_> okok
<russlar> server serices are 90% configured from command line
<Family_> are they hard to learn? :(
<russlar> no really
<russlar> there are example configs in most config files
<Family_> why dosent ubuntu server have a gui, its just way more harder??
<russlar> because it doesn't need a gui
<russlar> back in the day, servers didn't have GUIs
<Family_> o, so just because a car dosent need a doors u take them off...
<russlar> everythign was done in command line
<russlar> no......
<russlar> a car needs doors
<russlar> it doesn't need a fancy paint job
<russlar> the paint job makes it look nicer, but it doesn't help the car rin any better
<Family_> it might
<Family_> !
<russlar> a GUI for linux is simply a fancy paint job
<Family_> i see
<russlar> ubuntu server doesn't need the gui for anything, so the devs leave it off the instaler disc, so they can back more software on it instead
<Family_> how do you think i should narraw down my thesis on linux
<Family_> only write about dns, filem, print, DHCP
<Family_> web maybe
<russlar> how long does it need to be?
<Family_> its jsut a high school paper
<Family_> not really important
<Family_> but id like to do kinda well
<russlar> ahh....
<russlar> of course
<russlar> you could do a compare/contrast of linux vs windows
<russlar> you could do a how-to of how to set up apache
<russlar> (though that one might get heavy)
<russlar> yeah, where you're jsut starting out with linux, I think a compare/contrast of linux vs windows might be a good choice
<Family_> yeah
<Family_> i have to go now, thanks for all the advice
<Family_> !
<spenser> I've been up to thinking abit and I came up with a pretty neat idea on how canonical could monetize on cloud services.
<russlar> np
<spenser> There could be a system in place where canonical controls the advertising and billing services and each ubuntu cloud cluster could opt-in to have clients from this network added to there machine.
<spenser> by machine i mean cloud
<spenser> If prices were fair this could be a big opportunity to monetize on essentially a distributed cloud architecture.
<russlar> spenser: kind of a thin-clients in teh sky?
<spenser> yes, kind of but let me make a quick example.
<spenser> Say, company X needs y amount of capacity in there cloud based data center.  They know that using this capacity is a worst case scenario but it needs to be there all the time.
<russlar> emergency disaster-recovery storage?
<spenser> The company sets up a deal with an a canonical and that says "Hey we have this much space that we will not always need you can use this to place VM's on our network for a price of 15$ per unit"
<spenser> This way canonical does not need to own a massive data center and can farm it out to hundereds of different clients
<spenser> iono thats the idea so far
<russlar> farm out the cloud storage to folks with excess space...
<russlar> hmmm....
<spenser> storage and processing power
<spenser> both could be done
<russlar> they's need a reserve data center to deal with a "run on the cloud" scenario
<russlar> if the companies suddenly need the space they've farmed out
<spenser> in theory yes, but if you have a big enough distributed cloud then you can pretty much guarentee that a percentage of service will be available
<spenser> I got to go, but if anyone finds this interesting I hope it happens some day.
<selje> hi...i used MS home Server before..what distro is best to the same things (file sharing via network/file sharing via internet)
<bogeyd6> selje http://www.ubuntuhomeserver.org/
<selje> bogeyd6: having trouble with ubuntu at the moment :-p maybe you can help me?
<bogeyd6> kk
<selje> bogeyd6: i installed a driver for my ati graphic card, and the next time im going to log in, i can't see the display
<selje> bogeyd6: how do i edit the screen resolution?
<bogeyd6> uhm
<bogeyd6> which is it
<bogeyd6> you cant see the display or it isnt big enough
<selje> i can see the display, but its not readable
<bogeyd6> selje go to rescue mode nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf scroll down to device look for driver entry, change all to ves. then cntrl +x , y, reboot.
<bogeyd6> OHHHH
<bogeyd6> to change resolution?
<selje> yes...
<bogeyd6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<selje> think it is the resolution who is messed up
<bogeyd6> that should solve your problewm
<selje> hmmm..not working..but thx for tips
<cemc> google.com
<cemc> sorry
<UnixDawg> hey guys
<UnixDawg> can some one help me with these php modules
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<bogeyd6> Can anyone explain to me what "dd bs=512 if=/dev/sdc(80gb) of=/dev/sdb(500gb) conv=noerror,sync" and why it keeps going after 80gb when the drive is 80gb?
<gary0> hi, i was hoping someone could help a first-time linux user better understand how volume ecryption works.
<gary0> i have a hardware RAID5. i want to encrypt it and use XFS.
<gary0> i've looked around, and found tutorials that tell me to (during the installer) select 'physical volume for encryption' and then after that, create the XFS partition.
<gary0> now, i know i can increase the XFS partition.. but when i add a new drive to the RAID, can i add that free to the encrypted partition for XFS to have access to it?
<gary0> that free space*
<gary0> i guess a better way of phrasing it would be, can i add the free space on the physical drive to the free space on the encrypted partition, which i can then use to grow the existing XFS partition?
<JanC> I don't think I can answer your question definitely, but I guess you're talkign about LUKS encryption?
<JanC> and why do you want to use XFS?
<gary0> i'm guessing that LUKS is what ubuntu server's installer uses to partition the drives, since that's the only encryption i've seen mentioned on google with regards to ubuntu.
<gary0> and the RAID is going to have large files.
<gary0> after reading around about the file systems available, i decided that XFS seems like the best to work with large files.
<gary0> the installer let's you manually partition your drives.
<gary0> i have a standalone drive that i'm going to install to, and the RAID to act as file storage.
<gary0> i wanted to use encryption, but i
<gary0> i've had trouble finding info on assigning the free space on the physical RAID to the existing encrypted volume.
<gary0> without encryption, it should be easy... just grow the XFS partition to use the newly available space.  but with encryption, i'd need to add the free space to the encrypted partition before i can add grow XFS.
<JanC> hm, I never did anything like that, you might want to hang around until someone with experience wakes up  ツ
<gary0> i might be grasping all this completely wrong.
<gary0> if so, that'd be good to know too.
<JanC> XFS is mostly useful for *huge* files AFAIK
<gary0> what would you consider huge?
<JanC> like uncompressed HD video  ;)
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-18
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662435 in nut (main) "megatec_usb driver stopped working after upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662435
<fluvvell> when I tcpdump on eth0, I get " listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet)"  is this telling me my port is only running on 10Mb/s  ? and not 100Mb/s  ?
<qman__> fluvvell, no, I have a gigabit adapter, confirmed running at gigabit, which reports the same thing
<fluvvell> qman__, thanks. Yeah a quick check on my local adapters confirmed the same earlier. I think i'm looking for some network analysis tools to find a bottleneck. Samba share, and a virtual guest on my server, cpu usage not telling the whole story.
<Hint> HI+
<Hint> nobody online?
<twb> Hint: what is your REAL question?
<Hint> I'm just a noobie and I'm probably going to use this channel
<Alex_21> Hi All,
<Alex_21> I'm looking for comppetition software that will aloow me to set up a website that will allow people to post their entries in pain text and then have the opportunity to vote for only one entry per user.
<Alex_21> A Wordpress plugin that can do this is also an option.
<Alex_21> .
<Alex_21> Any iddeas?
<Alex_21> I would appreciate any help.
<tacosnstuff> hve you tried a content manger like drupal?
<Alex_21> No.
<Alex_21> I have not.
<tacosnstuff> see if drupal.org helps
<Alex_21> Okay.
<Alex_21> Hmm.
<Alex_21> I'm going to go look.
<Alex_21> Is there a good single sign on product that works with Wordpress and Drupal?
<tacosnstuff> im going to use it for some stuff myself tho I dunno if itll help you in your specific sitution
<tacosnstuff> mibbie this? http://drupal.org/node/43178
<Alex_21> Thanks.
<Alex_21> I'm not trying to migrate to Droopal though.
<tacosnstuff> hey peeps im new to hosting wondering how i can get strted. i just installed my lamp solution stack but being an overall noob not sure how to get the right ip, dns, gateway set up etc can someone help?
<Alex_21> What I have is an existing.
<tacosnstuff> sorry Alex_21 not sure. I'm not into wordpress
<Alex_21> I would say that you should only allow ports through your gateway that are absolutely necessay and change ssh to be on another port.
<tacosnstuff> er... k lost me Im very new to hosting my own site so Im wondering if there are good screenshot how tos
<tacosnstuff> :)
<Alex_21> Welll, continuing on, my blog will have users, but I want to set up a way for them to vote on their favourite post without needing to have a seperate user name and password. I also need a platform for voting on.
<tacosnstuff> once i get over this static ip hump Im doing the drupal thing nd Im off to the races
<Alex_21> There are many good ones on http://www.howtofordge.com/
<Alex_21> Sorry, http://www.howtoforge.com/
<Alex_21> .
<tacosnstuff> tnx Alex_21!
<tacosnstuff> sorry i wasnt able to help
<Alex_21> I don't know about hte quality of the pictures though.
<tacosnstuff> drupal is awesome but im not familliar with the wordpress thing
<Alex_21> No problem.
<Alex_21> I'm sure I'll find a solution though.
<Alex_21> Thanks all.
<Alex_21> God night.
<Evet> how to upgrade to Enterprise Cloud without reinstalling?
<Evet> solved: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall
<Hint> Alex_21: maybe a good php script, search for that ;D
<nagchampa> i'm trying to set up a mail gateway, which hsa two jobs, receive incoming mail, scan and forward it to the mailserver, and relay outgoing mail after scanning it
<nagchampa> I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html which points to the postfix install guide, but that seems to set up postfix as a primary mail server
<nagchampa> the gateway has no need for mailboxes, and i'm wondering if there's a simple way to set up postfix to act only as a relay
<joschi> nagchampa: postfix is a full-featured mta. it can be configured to only work as a relay server
<nagchampa> joschi: it seems the mail filtering guide for ubuntu is designed for what will be a primary mail server, not just a gateway
<nagchampa> i'm trying to find the needle in the haystack that shows how to use the ocntents of that guide with postfix purely as a relay
<nagchampa> hrm, i've found something i might be able to work with http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html#firewall
<_Techie_> would having an invalid xorg.conf prevent a TTY screen from showing?
<Tribaal> Hi all
<Tribaal> I'm having trouble installing Ubunut Entreprise Cloud on 10.04 - Does anybody have any experience using that?
<Tribaal> Specifically, the controller doesn't seem to be serving the preseed file on port 8774 - so the node autoinstall fails...
<jscinoz> Hi... I recently upgraded my server to 10.10, and it no longer boots correctly... the network connection comes up, but sshd and other services do not... When i use the out-of-band console (this is a virtual server) I see: mountall: Disconnected from plymouth, along with a message stating plymouth was killed by SIGABRT... I tried to uninstall plymouth, but it seems to be required... Why can't I remove it? A headless server has no ne
<jscinoz> ok, awesome... I can see why people dissuaded me from using ubuntu as a server OS... too much desktop-oriented crap making the boot process over-complex... I'll probabaly just stick with gentoo and good, *RELIABLE* openrc
<\sh> jscinoz: hmm?
<jscinoz> why does mountall depend on plymouth
<jscinoz> plymouth seems to be preventing my server from booting properly... and it' cant be removed because some idiot decided that every server wants some shiny bootsplash
<jpds> jscinoz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/556372/comments/2
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 556372 in mountall "Please remove the plymouth dependency from mountall / cryptsetup" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<\sh> jscinoz: tbh...I don't know what's up with your server, but I do really have some strange server setups, and all are working after fixing some network settings, which were changed WRT upstart..but I don't have problems...
<jscinoz> Well network starts, i can ping the box fine
<jscinoz> but sshd and other daemons don't appear to start
<jpds> jscinoz: All the latest updates applied?
<jscinoz> jpds, yes
<\sh> jscinoz: add --debug to the kernel commandline and check the logfiles for upstart output..having a working network after boot, doesn't have to say that during boot you have a working network...and sshd relies on it AFAIK
<binBASH> moin \sh
<binBASH> :)
<jscinoz> one moment sh
<jscinoz> where does upstart log to?
<\sh> hey binBASH
<\sh> jscinoz: to the console and eventually to kernel.log or syslog whatever...you'll find the output very easily
<jscinoz> hang on...
<Tribaal> So folks, would anybody have an idea why apache would stop listening on port 8774 of a UEC controller after installing upgrades? :) Everything works fine if the system is not upgraded from a fresh 10.04 install...
<Tribaal> but if I upgrade my UEC master node (with walrus, eucalyptus etc...), adding more nodes from the install CD fails (the node can't find the preseed file on port 8774 of the master)
<_Techie_> does anyone in here know where i can get an HP 610N jet direct module from cheaply?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662576 in samba "winbind deletes the offline cache on every startup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662576
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662578 in net-snmp (main) "SNMP not able to poll basic mibs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662578
<uvirtbot> New bug: #256802 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat <6.0.18: Directory Traversal (CVE-2008-2938)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256802
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662588 in tomcat6 (main) "tomcat6 6.0.28-7 FTBFS due to missing ant-trax.jar" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662588
<Tribaal> Are there known issues when installing Ubuntu Server 10.10 on a mac mini?
<Tribaal> I know it's not the best scenario anyway but I don't really have a choice right now
<jo-erlend> if you can install ubuntu desktop on it, then you should be able to install ubuntu server on it.
<Tribaal> Alright
<jo-erlend> also remember that anything you can do with ubuntu server can also be done with ubuntu desktop.
<Tribaal> well I'm planning to use it at an UEC controller, so there is no real point in having a full desktop system
<Tribaal> CLI is fine
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662638 in tomcat6 (main) "Postinst fails if webapps/ROOT is a symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662638
<MTecknology> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 2875 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<phretor> hello, what shold I prefer between start-stop-daemon and upstart? Since I need to keep my process running all the time I would go for upstart.
<zul> &yawn*
<zul> phretor: then go for upstart
<phretor> zul: does it have something like start-stop-daemon's --user/--group?
<zul> phretor: no but you can specify it when do the exec
<phretor> zul: exec is part of bash right?
<zul> phretor; yes
<phretor> zul: looks like I have to use sudo/su to lower privileges; not a very good idea.
<hallyn> kirkland: so i want to update lxc, kvm, seabios for natty - were you by chance planning on doing those?
<hallyn> if not i'll give them a shot sometime this week
<phretor> zul: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/276963/ - my first attempt.
<zul> phretor: i would move the env after the stop/start chunk
<jcastro> ttx: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n/+settopics
<jcastro> you need to start accepting/declining the cloud sessions asap please
<jcastro> or they won't get scheduled
<phretor> zul: I am getting a very idiotic error. Looks like exec doesn't allow root (or any other user) to launch that sudo -u ... -g ...
<zul> phretor: you might want to try on #upstart
<ttx> jcastro: on my way
<smoser> ttx, ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662687 in apache2 (main) "package apache2.2-common 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662687
<_ruben> bah! .. software raid over 2 2TB disks .. both grub2 and lilo fail to install into the mbr
<jforman> anyone rsyslog-inclined folks around? trying to debug an issue where a ubuntu log server is writing out duplicate log messages from a remote syslog client
<ttx> smoser: pong
<smoser> tts, wanted to chat sometime today about natty specs
<smoser> s/tts/ttx/
<ttx> ok, joining mumble
<_ruben> guess gpt is messing with me, guess i'll go have to see if we have some of those flash drives around to put (part of) the os on
<jo-erlend> I'd like to allow only users from spesific machines to connect to the sshd on my machine and they should use passwords. How do I configure that?
<zul> Daviey: mumble?
<cemc> a have a 10.04 in a directory on a centos server. is there a way to to apt-get installs after chroot'ing to that directory?
<Daviey> zul: Can do.. but that means i have to reach for my headset
<zul> Daviey: yeah dont want to put you off ;)
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> building, in which is my office, is on fire
<zul> oh...crap...thats bad
<ivoks> yep
<Daviey> ivoks: I trust you aren't still in it?
<ivoks> Daviey: i'm not, no :)
<Daviey> ivoks: I hope you don't lose anything
<ivoks> Daviey: me too; fire's not on my part of the building
<ivoks> but still, smoke...
<Daviey> ivoks: insured?
<ivoks> of course
<ivoks> Daviey: you have to be, by law
<ivoks> as with cars
<Daviey> ivoks: but for equipment... or just the building?
<ivoks> i don't have much of equipment there, so i don't expect problems with that
<ivoks> i just can't work there :/
<Daviey> :(
<ttx> SpamapS: ping
<Daviey> hggdh: Are you around?
<hggdh> Daviey: yes, at least physically (mentally, I am not sure)
<Daviey> hggdh: heh
<hggdh> Daviey: what can I do for you?
<Daviey> hggdh: Great!  Fancy filing a UEC Testing / QA blueprint?
<Daviey> hggdh: you know the naming convention, right?
<hggdh> which one of them? They seem to change continuously...
<Daviey> heh
<hggdh> np
<Daviey> hggdh: "cloud-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" is the part that really matters.... but we have been doing cloud-server-n-XXXXXXXXX
<Daviey> i can't see a problem if you wanted to do cloud-qa-n-XXXXXXX  that is technically viable... but best check with ttx
<hggdh> I will keep on what has been done, at least for the sake of consistency
<ttx> cloud-qa is fine by me
<ttx> JamesPage: about the java-housekeeping spec, you changed it to from other to appselection ?
<ttx> Daviey: what happens if you rename an accepted and scheduled spec from one track to another ?
<phretor> sorry for repeatedly asking the same thing over and over but I really see no explaination to this. Why does "# exec sudo -u worker -g worker /usr/bin/Xvfb :99" says "Sorry, user root is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/Xvfb :99' as worker:worker"?
<JamesPage> ttx: not sure I ever raised it under 'other' - its called packageselection-server-n-java-library-housekeeping now
<ttx> ok
<JamesPage> ttx: want me to rename?
<ttx> Daviey: same track is autoscheduled in the same room in a row, is it a feature ?
<Daviey> ttx: Registered participants clash?
<ttx> JamesPage: no...
<Daviey> (people need to use that feature lots more)
<ttx> Daviey: Registered participants clash???
<lau> is there any AUTHPRIV SyslogFacility with the openssh-server ubuntu package ?
<lau> default comes with AUTH but I don't see the difference with AUTHRPIV
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia are you around? i tried what you said re db i cant gain access still :( even tried reparing the user table
<eagles0513875> dunno what else i coudl try
<hggdh> Daviey, ttx: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-qa
<Daviey> hggdh: hmm... Do you want this to be a general server/cloud QA session, or targeted towards EC2?
<ttx> hggdh: acked for uds-n
<Daviey>  / UEC
<ttx> mathiaz_: o/
<hggdh> Daviey: I figure it should be targeted to UEC
<mathiaz_> ttx: o////
<Daviey> hggdh: agreed, sounds good
<ttx> mathiaz_: I was wondering if I shouldn't move the "hadoop" session to the "cloud" track. I think it's still cloud-relevant
<hggdh> Daviey: it's in the description (OK, one single 'UEC', but still ;-)
<ttx> and also a better link with the other install-service specs
<mathiaz> ttx: sure - seems ilke a good plan
<ttx> mathiaz: ok, will do
<ttx> mathiaz: also there is a possibility to book a two-hour session
<mathiaz> ttx: great!
<ttx> mathiaz: so maybe we should lump architecture and implementation into one
<mathiaz> ttx: so a two hour session on monday for the installation service would be usefull
<ttx> ok, I'll supersede one with the other and make it 2-hour
<ttx> kim0: ping
<kim0> ttx: pong
<ttx> kim0: looks like your ubuntutheproject-community-n-buildingservercontributors duplicates ubuntutheproject-server-n-community
<eagles0513875> hey guys any mysql db users here
<kim0> ttx: ok I guess I can remove it
<ttx> kim0: that last one is already approved and prioritized
<kim0> sure
<ttx> so we should lump one into the other :)
<ttx> We can make it a community spec if you want
<ttx> (I can name it  ubuntutheproject-community-n-server )
<kim0> ttx: that makes sense
<ttx> ok, will fix it
<kim0> ttx: do I delete the dup ?
<ttx> I'll mark it superseded
<cemc> does ubuntu server have the possibility to remote connect with vnc for installation?
<kim0> ttx: great
<cemc> like 'linux vnc' on centos ?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: hi!
<mathiaz> JamesPage: thanks for testing bug 658227
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 658227 in openldap "upgrade process does not upgrade underlying BDB format from 4.7 to 4.8 (so slapd aborts with "Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7" error message)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658227
<mathiaz> JamesPage: and the good work you put in preparing the fix
<JamesPage> ttx: no problem - think I covered all the bases!
<JamesPage> mathiaz: sorry mean't you!
<JamesPage> mathiaz: thats what you get for a context switch from java dependency analysis
<mathiaz> JamesPage: how is that going?
<JamesPage> mathiaz: OK - to hard by hand so putting something together that does a high level 'hits/misses' score for a given application stack
<JamesPage> mathiaz: fairly rudimentary but gives an idea of scale of packaging.
<mathiaz> JamesPage: yeah
<mathiaz> JamesPage: being able to automate would be great
<mathiaz> JamesPage: even if it's just to get an idea
<JamesPage> mathiaz: looking at alot of 'not found' messages at the moment!
<JamesPage> mathiaz: can we grab some time to discuss the application packaging and distribution spec for UDS-N?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: sure - what are the name of the BP you've filed?
<JamesPage> mathiaz: all linked against me from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/NattyIdeaPool
<mathiaz> JamesPage: great!
<ttx> SpamapS: around ?
<SpamapS> ttx: I am now sorry
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662768 in whois (main) "Please merge whois 5.0.8 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662768
<ScottK> JamesPage: I do have a couple of thoughts for you on that spec when you have a moment ...
<SpamapS> ScottK: which one? The server app delivery spec?
<ScottK> SpamapS: Yes.
<SpamapS> ScottK: I just yesterday discovered your (fairly old now) spec to fix backports to not install all backports.
<ScottK> SpamapS: Yep.  Still trying to get that one done.
<ScottK> It's on the agenda (again).
<SpamapS> ScottK: which would, in effect, do the same thing we're wanting to do with PPA's.. but with less isolation.
<ScottK> And without messing with trust boundaries.
<SpamapS> yeah, its the exact same thing as the post release apps.
<ScottK> Post-release apps is a bit of a different problem.
<SpamapS> The web-dev world can do this now with their own PPA's.. its not like end-user apps where they need software center to hold hteir hand.
<ScottK> Yes, but there is a tension between people who just want stable in a release and crackheads who must have the latest at all times.
<SpamapS> The real focus of this is to make it easier to build a little wart of instability on top of the incredibly stable core of Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Right, but I don't think that's an alternative to having those packages in the release.
<ScottK> I think it's a layer on top.
<ScottK> You can get a stable/consistent version of X from $RELEASE or enable (whatever it ends up being) and have the latest at all times.
<SpamapS> stable no, consistent yes. The versions of libmemcached and mongodb that we have in lucid, for instance, are extremely broken compared to the ones available now.
<ScottK> Broken or incomplete?
<SpamapS> I think one problem is we rush a bit to get stuff into the release when its not done. ;)
<ScottK> If they are broken, they should get fixed via SRU.
<ScottK> Sure.
<SpamapS> they are somewhat broken at their cores.. SRU's would be pointless as the entire community that is built around them does not use the version we have, they use the newest one.
<SpamapS> The SRU process is far too long for a web shop to wait.
<ScottK> I agree with that.
<ScottK> But I also think "It's broken" is an SRU reason.
<SpamapS> Agreed
<SpamapS> the reason you don't see it getting fixed is *nobody* is using those versions to report the bugs. Occasionally somebody does.. and we fix it.
<ScottK> Also not all web developments are based on crack of the day.
<SpamapS> Only crazy people using mongodb right now. ;)
<SpamapS> Agreed, a good web shop will only accept the risk of one of these crazy web scale type techs if they have to.. most of the time they want that LTS level of stasis where they can focus on their issues for 3 years before even thinking about upgrading.
<ScottK> I think this spec could be interesting as an "In addition to" including packages in the distro and not "instead of" and it would be really cool if we could deliver via backports.
<ScottK> We'd need tech board permission to push stuff straight to backports and not through the development release when the development release is late cycle and ~frozen, but that's doable.
<SpamapS> I want them in backports too. I think the only reason we're thinking PPA's is the isolation, but if backports can achieve that then we don't have to care so much.
<ScottK> Also if it's in backports, it can be described as "in" Ubuntu, not "on" Ubuntu.
<SpamapS> The ony nice thing about PPA's is that we can delegate trust to upstreams similar to the single package uploader rights. When they have single package uploader rights, does that extend to backports?
<ScottK> No, but getting a backport approved is relatively trivial.
<ScottK> Ideally it's a no change backport, they file a bug that says the new version builds, installs, and runs on $RELEASE, a backports acks it, and an archive admin runs a script.
<ScottK> We don't require the bug filing/testing be done by developers.
<ScottK> And if someone says that they've tested it, we don't go around looking for reasons not to believe them.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662782 in unixodbc (main) "Please sync unixodbc 2.2.14p2-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662782
<ScottK> Also any MOTU can join ubuntu-backporters, so getting a server team person to be able to deal with these directly is not a problem.
<corecode> hey
<corecode> somehow my dovecot doesn't use ~/.dbox after an upgrade
<corecode> any idea why that could be?
<JamesPage> ScottK: sorry I missed you earlier; want to catchup now? - have 10 before a meeting
<ScottK> JamesPage: See my discussion in the backscroll with SpamapS.  Then we can discuss further if you want.
<ttx> Daviey: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/track/cloud/ is done
<ttx> down
<mathiaz> SpamapS: https://subtrac.sara.nl/oss/sali
<chiapagringo> Has anyone ran into this error message why attempting to mount exported NFS shares?  ¨mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting¨
<chiapagringo> and if so, any ideas on what is causing the issue?
<latenite> Hi folks, Is there a way to give a user rootrights BY DEFAULT? I have script with commands like fdisk and dont want to change it wirh PREFIXING sudo all over the place.
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, run the script with sudo
<latenite> cant do that it more complex with many ssh calls and stuff
<Byron> hello all. I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and do not have access to the Internet. I have an IP address, but no access to the web.
<latenite> it s like : ssh user@box "fdisk /dev/sdc"
<cwillu_at_work> ssh root@box?
<EvilPhoenix> cwillu_at_work:  i think he's asking how he can give any user the power of root user
<EvilPhoenix> which i don't think is possible at all
<EvilPhoenix> without using sudo
<EvilPhoenix> and adding everyone to sudoers
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, and I'm deliberately not saying how to do it, because it's insane
<cwillu_at_work> yes, it can be done, no, I won't tell you how.
<EvilPhoenix> indeed
<EvilPhoenix> i think it falls into the "Not Supported Procedures" rules
<latenite> thats what I am asking for. the ubunutsystem that will be "currupted" is just a pendrive used to install anoterh system. Imagine my "main.sh" http://pastie.org/1230431 .
<EvilPhoenix> latenite:  we cant help you with giving root to everyone
<EvilPhoenix> afaik, its against chat policies
<latenite> If I call that script with "sudo main.sh" I am STILL in trouble
<latenite> since there is a variable $user...who ssh into the ubunut bos..but here will not be albe to to all the commands..since he has no roights
<latenite> and I dint want to change the script.
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, EvilPhoenix see my problem? I could use ANY distribution on the pendrive and make $user='root'
<EvilPhoenix> i wonder if ubottu is here
<latenite> But I d realy like to use ubuntu....but therefor I need a user with root powers
<EvilPhoenix> i belive...
<EvilPhoenix> believe*
<EvilPhoenix> that it is against the chat policies to help you with this
<EvilPhoenix> cwillu_at_work:  amirite?
<latenite> EvilPhoenix, what poilitcs?
 * EvilPhoenix checks the access list
<latenite> EvilPhoenix, I just want to tune my system...to my needs
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, this has nothing to do with ubuntu, it's how the kernel handles permissions
<cwillu_at_work> if you need to do things that only root can do, you need to become root, one way or another
<EvilPhoenix> either with sudo or logging in as the root user
<EvilPhoenix> depending on the setup
<cwillu_at_work> or some other setuid executable, or hacking up the kernel, or whatever
<latenite> thats the problem in the first place. the script was written with the assumption that "root" ssh's into the box
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, eh?
<latenite> since that can t be done with ubunut
<EvilPhoenix> cwillu_at_work:  can I PM you?
<latenite> I changed root to $user
<cwillu_at_work> the assumption is that that you ssh into the box as root, it has nothing to do with the user you come from
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, sure
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you can ssh into ubuntu as root, just not with a password unless you enable that
<cwillu_at_work> (typically you would use an ssh key instead)
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, but when I do ssh root@box it fails.
<latenite> how would I set root passwd?
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you don't.
<cwillu_at_work> you use an ssh key
<pmatulis> latenite: you need to allow root to log in via SSH and use a key with a blank passphrase
<cwillu_at_work> I mean, you can, but it's just dumb
<EvilPhoenix> IN ANY CASE.  we arent allowed to help with getting someone to use root
<EvilPhoenix> or enabling it
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, um?
<EvilPhoenix> i just checked with the ubuntu ops channel
<EvilPhoenix> cwillu_at_work:  enabling root to ssh
<EvilPhoenix> would also require enabling that account
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix,  hardly
<EvilPhoenix> no?
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, you just dump a key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cwillu_at_work> er, a pubkey
<EvilPhoenix> with sudo
<cwillu_at_work> of course,
<EvilPhoenix> which assumes you have sudo
<EvilPhoenix> in which case if you don't you're stuck at square one again where you dont have permissions
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, i dont want to use keys...since thats an installscript.....there will be no keys in that env
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, then you'll have to use passwords and sudo
 * Pici is confused.
<cwillu_at_work> there's no other way to do it
<EvilPhoenix> Pici:  i am too :/ :\
<EvilPhoenix> Pici:  but isnt everyone at some point in time? x]
<latenite> ok. so can I do "ssh root@box"? on ubuntu anyhow?
<EvilPhoenix> latenite:  if you have the sshd configured to let root login yes
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, not without doing configuration on the ubuntu box, and if you're going to do that, then you should use an ssh key rather than enabling root's password
<EvilPhoenix> ^^^  what he said
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, key-based logins are allowed by default for root
<uvirtbot> EvilPhoenix: Error: "^^" is not a valid command.
<EvilPhoenix> cwillu_at_work:  *shrugs* i'm assuming the sshd is configured to not allow Root to login even with ssh keys
<EvilPhoenix> then again
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, it's not
<EvilPhoenix> i havent had coffee yet today so i'm tired x]
<EvilPhoenix> *away for said coffee*
<cwillu_at_work> EvilPhoenix, such a restriction is unnecessary anyway, as there's no default keys in authorized_keys
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., it's still secure by default
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, it sias yes on permit root login http://pastie.org/1230475 but http://pastie.org/1230482 root hast no password set here
<latenite> how would I set root pwd?
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you don't
<_Techie_> ffs
<_Techie_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, just did http://pastie.org/1230487
<latenite> whats so bad about that?
<_Techie_> latenite, read that link from ubottu, it shows you how to enable a root password in there
<_Techie_> now stop beating around the bloody bush
<latenite> ok thanks :)
<_Techie_> and cwillu_at_work, dont rage at me for pointing him in the right direction to give the potential for screw ups, its his server so its his choice
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, you can stop raging now
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, do you understand what I mean by using an ssh key to log in?
<_Techie_> cwillu_at_work, also, when did the ubuntu gods stop people knowing how to access root when they want to
<_Techie_> people used to do it all the time
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, why are you talking to me?
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, sure but the installscript I deal with can be used on any bos....I dont want to create keys....
<_Techie_> cwillu_at_work, oh, sorry mistook evil for you
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, the installscript is pretty much irrelevant though
<latenite> _Techie_, thats how I feel to. I know that a regual user can have all the rights to do waht he want...I root grants them the right..........What I dont know is: why thsi is NOT allowd to be told on chat???
<cwillu_at_work> I would like a cookie for not losing it on you _Techie_ :p
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, your terminology is... wrong
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, in what way?
<_Techie_> latenite, im gonna ask around
<latenite> _Techie_, cool :)
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, "regular user" typically refers to the account, not the actual person
<_Techie_> and cwillu_at_work, i really am sorry i should have gone off with you as my target, you didnt deserve it and probably never will
<_Techie_> sholdnt*
<cwillu_at_work> that said, there are very good reasons to not enable to root account
<cwillu_at_work> for one, you don't need to enable the password to get a root prompt
<_Techie_> i just get extremely frustrated when i see people enforcing their own rules upon other people so abusively
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, well, point of interest, it _is_ policy :p
<latenite> _Techie_, :)
<_Techie_> anyway, gonna start asking around as to when it became so bad
<cwillu_at_work> if you have to ask, you almost certainly don't know enough to keep from severely breaking things
<latenite> who makes these rules? its a free world! and my box!...If I was to burn it...I could just do it!
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, the two other biggies is that root passwords on internet accessible machines need to be monitored _very_ carefully for intrusions
<Pici> You can do whatever you want, but don't expect us to support it here.
<cwillu_at_work> and finally, logging on to a graphical session as root gives _far_ too much power to any application running in the session.  Any trivial security flaw in firefox now becomes a remote root exploit.  Many applications don't even work correctly with elevated privileges
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, it a "freakin' pendrive used to boot a box so I can ssh into it...while insalling....teh user that loging in MUST have root rights BUT MAY NOT have to prepend sudo all th etime
<latenite> what is so bad about all that?
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, it's a free world, and my mouth!  You don't have the right to demand information from me :p
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, :) no wars :) Just asked some stuff.
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, (a) you don't need a password on root to get a root prompt.  (b) say you browse some documentation from that pendrive, with firefox running as root...
<latenite> so ?
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, any minor vulnerability in firefox (or plugins) now becomes a remote exploit
<cwillu_at_work> there's a sizeable percentage of rootkit'd unix boxes on the web
<latenite> I know...
<latenite> this box and the pendirve are not on the net....
<pmatulis> latenite: not enabling root is a ubuntu thing; so naturally ubuntu folk support that policy.  i've used many other linux distros as well as freebsd and openbsd so i'm less vehement about it.  so it depends who you talk to
<latenite> pmatulis, thanks ... that feel that way to. To me it s just a specific ubunut feature...that I must be allowed to change
<latenite> ...so I still dont get why there are policie not to tell
<latenite> that sound s so "non GNU"
<Pici> The policy is to educate.
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, because if you have to _ask_, you have more to learn first
<cwillu_at_work> it's a trivial operation
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, that s why I am asking......to learn! so what? you re telling me to learn more?
<latenite> in other words you would HINT me into the right direction?
<latenite> ...i d be fine with that.
<_Techie_> cwillu_at_work, a user may not necessarily know exactly how root is locked, for all they know ubuntu re wipes the password at each boot
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you managed to ignore every approach I gave you before :p
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, anyone of them required me to change my script....which I will not do.
<latenite> so I just made root acount aktive
<cwillu_at_work> so you're not interested in learning.  Gotcha :p
<latenite> that works for now but is not what I wanted in the first palce
<latenite> sure I am...I want to learn how to grant a user all rights to the box
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you can't
<latenite> I d be happy to learn the steps
<cwillu_at_work> that operation is basically meaningless
<cwillu_at_work> there are ways to make it kinda look like you did that, but they're pretty much useless
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you know, I bet you're thinking there's an administrator group :p
<cwillu_at_work> linux has no such concept
<latenite> I told you what I want to achieve.....so!
<latenite> is there a way?
 * cwillu_at_work repeats himself
<cwillu_at_work> <cwillu_at_work> that operation is basically meaningless
<cwillu_at_work> <cwillu_at_work> there are ways to make it kinda look like you did that, but they're pretty much useless
<cwillu_at_work> * ivoks has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<cwillu_at_work> <cwillu_at_work> latenite, you know, I bet you're thinking there's an administrator group :p
<cwillu_at_work> <cwillu_at_work> linux has no such concept
<cwillu_at_work> ivoks, sorry for the ping :p
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662847 in openvpn (main) "multiple DNS search domains not supported by update-resolv-conf" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662847
<_Techie_> cwillu_at_work, hehe, there is no administrator group, however there is an admin group =P
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, ... which only has meaning because sudo looks for a group by that name before determining whether to switch to the root user :p
<cwillu_at_work> it has no power in itself
<_Techie_> which is also very odd
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, it's the only way it could possibly work
<_Techie_> because by default sudo looks for the sudo group in other distro's
<cwillu_at_work> _Techie_, generally, but not universally
<_Techie_> and only in ubuntu is it set to %admin
<_Techie_> well, the only one ive come across
<cwillu_at_work> admin tends to have more meaning to a non-technical user than "sudo"
<_Techie_> anyway, i have to go or ill be late for class, ill try get back on later
<cemc> how do I update an ltsp chroot without (re)starting any services which might be activated ?
<latenite> I my user was in group admin...could he just do "fdisk /dev/sda/ without the use of sudo?
<_Techie_> latenite, no he would have to sudo
<cwillu_at_work> latenite, you'll learn a lot more if you read what people say
<latenite> damn that :) laughs....
<latenite> _Techie_, have fun at class :) thanks so far
<cwillu_at_work> given that I just explained what the admin group did 8 lines up :p
<latenite> cwillu_at_work, I m ut...thanks anyway :)
<cwillu_at_work> ut?
<latenite> *out
<cemc> or better yet, can I apt-get without automatically restarting any services ?
<pmatulis> cemc: you don't have any services running in the chroot
<pmatulis> cemc: are you saying how to prevent any from starting?
<cemc> pmatulis: right. but I have them running outside of the chroot. what if I have a cupsd running outside, and cupsd gets updated inside the chroot?
<pmatulis> cemc: the point is that you need to prevent any services from starting in the first place
<pmatulis> cemc: this is documented
<pmatulis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<cemc> pmatulis: right, I saw that after I asked the first question. actually I thought it would be similar to a normal chroot (no LTSP), but I guess that's LTSP-specific then?
<pmatulis> cemc: i think so, yes
<cemc> mhm
<pmatulis> cemc: anyway, you're looking for variable LTSP_HANDLE_DAEMONS=false
<pmatulis> cemc: also, see IRC channel #ltsp
<cemc> pmatulis: thanks
<pmatulis> cemc: i happen to be upgrading my ltsp server to lucid right now
<cemc> ;)
<attention_chaud> hello, ok... I'm not sure if I am on crack or not but I can't remember how to list folders with owners and groups from root.... and I can't seem to find it on the web except for ls which only lists the files. Anybody able to help me? I feel mentally challenged at the moment.
<Pici> ls -l
<Pici> Or are you looking for something else?
<Pici> like lsattr
<Pici> !enter > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<attention_chaud> no no ls -l!!! thanks Pici. I'm having a brain fart day
<icek> Could the fact that I am running ubuntu desktop, rather than ubuntu server cause problems with dhcpd failing?
<guntbert> icek: nothing speaks against the default dhcpd - I suspect its webmin...
<icek> oh
<guntbert> icek: what was the error?
<icek> but when i vim into the dhcpd conf file it looks the same as the webmin one
<icek> no subnet declaration for eth1 not configured to listen on any interfaces
<icek> which implies that the dhcpd conf file is confgiured right
<guntbert> icek: if it is not configured to listen on any interface - why should it start anyway?
<icek> but i configured it!
<guntbert> icek: my point: webmin did something wrong - so use vi (and your brain :-)) to configure it correctly
<_Techie_> or nano =)
<guntbert> _Techie_: only experts here - experts use vi ;-))
<_Techie_> guntbert, i find that very insulting, i love my nano
<guntbert> _Techie_: keep it - use it - be good with it :-)  (and don't be easily insulted :-))
<latenite> Hi folks, I am new to raid1 and want to know what to do fist: mdadm --create on both entire discs and THEN partioen my md device? OR create (say 5) same partitions on each disk and THEN do mdadm --create .. /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 and mdadm --create .. /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2
<fluvvell> latenite, need to partition first. Assuming your drive is blank
<fluvvell> drives * are
<dominicdinada> ugh if I was running pentesting on my web application and obviousally it found a hole and broke the phpmyadmin setup, it is forced an error and says check the logs. Would removing and reinstalling phpmyadmin correct the problem?
<dominicdinada> I mean i also use mysql workbench on my Doze machines and that is able to connect, and all the tables i checked seem to be fine it is just the phpmyadmin tables that are causing problems
<latenite> fluvvell, why not make md0p1, md0p2 , md0p3 ? what makes the difference between partionin fist or last?
<fluvvell> latenite, you need the partitions before you can assemble a mirrored raid array.
<qman__> latenite, you have to create partitions of type linux raid autodetect on all the disks you want to use, then you create the md device
<qman__> md devices don't have partitions on them, if you want to divy them up, you need to use LVM
<qman__> on my file server, I simply have disks with only one, full-size partition on them, which form md0, and an ext3 filesystem directly on md0
<dominicdinada> how do i delete all my archived logs obviously rm -r *.gz deletes them in each folder i run it in but from /var/log/ how do i recursively delete all the archives without going to each folder
<KillMeNow> domincdinada:  you can use the find command with +mtime=X and pipe it to use the rm command
<KillMeNow> something like:  find *.gz +mtime +20 | rm -rf
<KillMeNow> the mtime command will look at how old the last modification was to that file
<draik> I upgraded my Ubuntu server from 10.04 to 10.10, but now I don't have Internet access. I have an IP from my router, but no outside access. Has anyone come across this issue and found a resolution?
<dominicdinada> KillMeNow: ok thank you
<KillMeNow> make sure you test it out and DON"T do it from root
<KillMeNow> you can bork lots of things up if you're not careful
<KillMeNow> draik:  sounds like you're getting an IP dynamically
<KillMeNow> have you tried setting it statically to something outside the DHCP range?
<KillMeNow> i'm done for the day folks, see you tomorrow
<draik> KillMeNow: I have the IP set and is not shared.
<KillMeNow> can you ping?
<draik> I tried "google.com", but it gives "Unknown host"
<KillMeNow> try pinging your gateway
<KillMeNow> via IP
<KillMeNow> if you can ping your gateway, it's not the network
<KillMeNow> you'll likely need to set your resolver in /etc/resolv.conf
<draik> Yup, I can ping the gateway.
<KillMeNow> type this in:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<KillMeNow> is there a nameserver listed?
<draik> No. It is the domain that I gave it.
<KillMeNow> ok, there should be two lines in resolv.conf
<KillMeNow> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<KillMeNow> and if it's on a domain:  search somedomain.com
<draik> Yes, I have the "search domain.com" entry.
<KillMeNow> the nameserver line should have the IP address of your DNS server
<draik> I'll update the necessary fields with that of my desktop.
<draik> Thank you, KillMeNow. BTW, is a reboot required, or just restart the networking service?
<KillMeNow> you might need to restart the networking service, i don't think you need to reboot
<KillMeNow> rarely do you need to reboot a service on linux
<KillMeNow> yea you probably will need to restart the network service
<draik> WOOHOO. I'm online again. Thank you, KillMeNow.
<KillMeNow> welcome
<bluefrog> in 10.10 how do I restart the network, pls? I added eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces and I would like to bring it up with tha parmeters I inserted.
<bluefrog> ok got it. needed to use the old /etc/init.d/networking restart as service networking restart dos not work properly apparently
<nomadgis> Is there anyone here that could answer questions about Bind9 configuration?
<SpamapS> nomadgis: you should just ask your question, and somebody will pipe up if they have an answer
<nomadgis> I am the owner of a hosted domain, but when browsers are pointed to my domain I want them to be directed to a directory on my local machine. Does this mean that I what I want is to host my domain myself? Or, do I need to configure BIND to direct traffic from the host to my IP?
<SpamapS> nomadgis: that has almost nothing to do with bind 9 configuration.
<SpamapS> nomadgis: IMO, you should let your DNS registrar host your DNS unless you have a very good reason to host it yourself (which may be as simple as "I want to learn how to do that."
<SpamapS> )
<nomadgis> If I allow them to continue hosting the domain, how do you then integrate a LAMP system with it?
<qman__> nomadgis, the only way would be to configure a subdomain that points to your IP
<qman__> and whether or not/how you do that depends on who hosts your domain
<nomadgis> how so?
<qman__> whoever is hosting your domain name for you, the person answering DNS queries for your name
<qman__> how to configure that depends on how their system works
<qman__> whether they have a web interface, email requests, trouble tickets, or whether they support doing that at all
<nomadgis> the domain is at GoDaddy and I believe they have a fairly robust system for doing this kind of thing. I just don't know where to start looking. Forwarding addresses, subdomains, and TCP/IP traffic in general are all fresh topics for me...
<qman__> you can host it yourself, but that requires significant work and configuration at your registrar
<qman__> well, what you want is a subdomain pointing to your IP
<qman__> you could do a redirect but the content hosted on your local server would still be referred to by IP once forwarded
<qman__> to have full name functionality, a subdomain is the way
<nomadgis> sounds likely. and how does this work?
<qman__> you set it up with your DNS provider
<qman__> then, the main domain points to your hosted site, and the subdomain points to your local server
<qman__> there is no technical reason you can't do this, but your provider might have limitations
<nealmcb> nomadgis: it might help to review why you want to serve from your local machine (which will probably be less available etc).  Would it work to mirror that local directory to the machine at your hosting provider?
<nomadgis> I think that would also work. basically I have some fairly sophisticated things happening on my machine related to web mapping. tons of geographic layer being served and accessible to my via localhost...but I want this same access via mydomain.com
<nomadgis> for example a postgresql db runs by default on localhost:5432, but I want to access the same data stored locally on my machine from mydomain.com:5432
<nomadgis> from www
<nealmcb> nomadgis: hmmm - could be risky to expose your home machine to the internet like that - and is postgresql really set up to be securely used over the internet?
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-19
<qman__> yeah, you really should not be hosting SQL directly like that
<qman__> the application and the database should be on the same machine or firewalled network
<nomadgis> your right. the db might have been a poor example. but information protocols that are meant for internet consumption that are served on localhost I would like from mydomain.com
<nomadgis> for example. ebox. if I want to control a server installation from www via ebox. how are these associated?
<nealmcb> nomadgis: for something like ebox, setting up subdomain.mydomain.com (with whatever ports) as qman noted would be fine
<nealmcb> now clear why it would be worth the extra hassle to instead actually use mydomain.com:<alternate port> and proxy the connections to your home
<nomadgis> i don't fully understand you last comment nealmcb, could you explain it another way?
<^Mike> So, my "server" (desktop, headless, pretending to be a server) shuts off randomly... where should I look in logs to see why it decided to take snooze?
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<djogenick> ok
<djogenick> credo di essere nel canale giusto
<dominicdinada> !es | DJClean
<ubottu> DJClean: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dominicdinada> !es | djogenick
<ubottu> djogenick: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<djogenick> i speak italian :-/ and poor eng thank
<dominicdinada> !it | djogenick
<ubottu> djogenick: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dominicdinada> sorry
<djogenick> ok /join #ubuntu-it
<dominicdinada> yes :P
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<nomadgis> hypothetically, if you have apache installed on a desktop that is part of a wireless LAN who's port 80  is open for inbound and outbound traffic, if you attempt to access this machine from www at xxx.xxx.xx.xx:80 how can you ensure that you are pointing at the machine your machine? (and not another machine on the same LAN also running apache)
<franksterville> biggest noob question ever
<franksterville> is there a command to take a server back to lts stock status.  remove all modules and plugins etc
<franksterville> 10.04lts
<arrrghhh> modules...?  plugins?
<arrrghhh> like programs you've installed?
<franksterville> well un apt-get the world
<franksterville> lol
<arrrghhh> no.
<arrrghhh> fresh install.
<arrrghhh> why do you want to do that?
<franksterville> booooooooooo
<arrrghhh> ...seriously?
<franksterville> playing with nginx.  got outa control lost track of dependencies ect
<franksterville> just screwing with it
<arrrghhh> VM
<arrrghhh> snapshots ftw if you're "just screwing with it"
<franksterville> yeye this is not local
<franksterville> a linode
<franksterville> ill just blast it
<dominicdinada> Anyone alive in here ?
<ScottK> Nope.
<dominicdinada> Ok ScottK how to safely open my firewall to allow only local network
<dominicdinada> for mysql admin er for remote mysql admin ?
<ScottK> I don't so mysql admin, so no idea.
<ScottK> I'm guessing ssh to an account with sudo access should be sufficient, but that could be totally wrong.
<dominicdinada> well i am talking about using such programs such as mysql workbench but i already ssh into read the tables.... but it does not allow mysql admin functions such as mysql configuations
<icek> hey i installed ubuntu server, i got dhcpd3-server running great, i wanted to turn the server into a router basically to replace my current router, i have two ethernet cards, my eth0 has an external ip and the server has internet, the dhcp server runs great and handed out leases to my laptop on the inside, but for some reason i cannot get to the internet?
<icek> why wont my dhcp server forward my internet from my eth0 to my eth1
<icek> or however that works
<icek> something to do with packet forwarding? i thought i uncommented that line
<icek> to allow ipv4 packet forwarding
<twb> DHCP has nothing to do with routing
<twb> Well, except the DHCP server can tell DHCP clients what gateway to use.
<icek> ok well, i installed the dhcp server, it works great, i just want to get internet now
<icek> :D
<twb> To turn an Ubuntu server into a router, you will want to turn on ip_forward in /etc/sysctl.conf.
<Flam`> Hello, I performed a network update from ubuntu server 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts, but im getting a strange error :  http://pastie.org/private/oqu1alzpbisjotudloxg .  The bob user was a user i removed a few months ago, I don't know how or why it's still being found
<icek> i did twb
<Flam`> Does anyone know what byobu is or, better yet, what this error is
<twb> You will very likely also want to set up firewalling on the FORWARD chain, and if your "downstream" network is using a private IP range, you will need to add rules to the *nat table to perform masquerading.
<twb> Flam`: sounds like you didn't remove that user properly
<Flam`> What's the proper way?
<twb> Flam`: try looking in /etc for references to "bob"
<twb> e.g. grep -r '\<bob\>' /etc/
<twb> The right way to remove a user depends on what authentication database you're using.  For flat files (the default), it'd be something like "deluser bob".
<Flam`> I did it via deluser.  grep returned nothing.
<Flam`> I think it's because that user opened a screen and possibly exited ssh without shutting it down.  Then I deleted that user.
<Flam`> And now I don't know where it's still finding his name
<icek_> hey i enabled ipv4 forwarding
<icek_> but it still doesnt work
<icek_> :/
<icek_> the server gets internet
<icek_> but when my internal computer gets an ip from the eth1 dhcp server
<icek_> i cant get to the internet
<Flam`> Fix: I ran "sudo find / -nouser -ls" and found "/var/run/screen/S-liran" so I did "sudo rm -rf /var/run/screen/S-liran" and it fixed my problem.
<Flam`> It's times like these where I wish I had a blog.
<Flam`> bob == liran
<icek_> i installed dhcpd server, it works fine on eth1 and my eth0 server has internet access just fine, but when i connect another comptuer to the dhcp server, it cant get internet!!! i turned on ipv4 forwarding :?
<icek_> any ideas?
<MTecknology> !info libc6 lucid
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 (lucid), package size 3690 kB, installed size 9360 kB
<cxo> Hey guys, is there a http proxy i could use temporarily. I know that sounds kinda sketchy, but i'm just trying to figure out wtf is happening to my network. I think the ISP has dropped all http traffic
<SpamapS> cxo: fire up an EC2 instance and bounce via ssh
<cxo> What's EC2?
<SpamapS> :)
<SpamapS> cxo: Amazon Web Services, you can spawn a server for about $0.04 USD/ hour.
<SpamapS> cxo: you can try it out for 1 hour for free with Maverick: https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<SpamapS> cxo: there are others too.. Rackspace Cloud.. Go Grid, Linode .. all will rent you server instances pretty cheap.
<cxo> Hmm will look into it. But right now http/https doesnt work so I cant access any of those sites
<cxo> You wouldnt mind grabbing me an ip address for a proxy server somewhere in north america, would ya? :)
<twb> Or just get an account on lp or alioth or freeshell
<twb> I've been pissing about writing new NAT rules today, and it was easiest to just test them from alioth
<cxo> I have an lp account actually.
<cxo> You can ssh into lp ? :)
<SpamapS> cxo: so port 80 is blocked? that doesn't make much sense.
<cxo> https too
<twb> cxo: I don't remember
<twb> I used to be able to ssh into sf.net, but they removed that service during the decade or so between my connection attempts
<twb> cxo: oh, right.  lp has ssh, but only for use by bzr.  You don't get a shell
<cxo> well i dont need a shell if i'm just going to tunnel right?
<twb> If lp has a clue, they'll have disabled -L and friends.
<cxo> actually i cant even remember my lp password. I use sf.net and get lp to import the code periodically
<cxo> i just need someone to go google for 'free proxy servers' or something and give me a few ips
<twb> cxo: lp's sshd is key only
<twb> cxo: depending on what you're trying to achieve, you could also use tor or a "darknet".
<dominicdinada> i am having trouble remotely admin mysql and i am wondering what the problem is. Where the setting are set to allow remote mysqladmin
<twb> dominicdinada: over 22 or 3306?
<qman__> dominicdinada, by default mysql listens on a local unix socket
<cxo> twb, just realised that lp is key only. I'm guessing bzr does some magic to send a key along, cos its not using my hostkeys
<qman__> if you want to listen for network connections you have to configure it that way, though such a configuration is not recommended because there is no encryption
<qman__> SSH is the preferred way
<twb> cxo: uh, host keys aren't user keys
<cxo> yeah
<twb> cxo: it'll be inheriting your ssh-agent/seahorse environment, though.
<dominicdinada> well i am trying to use such programs as mysql workbench and it used to connect only over ssh, but now trying to iron out why i cant admin tables or anything i am open to suggestions
<dominicdinada> so it did connect via ssh tunnel but as i said now it wont even connect lol
<cxo> how do i tell ssh i dont want a shell :)
<cxo> guys dont be lazy, google a proxy for me please
<dominicdinada> cxo flaming are we i think that is off topic
<dominicdinada> i have googled
<cxo> possibly, just thought it wouldnt be a big deal... looks like i was wrong
<nagchampa> cxo: did you have an external ssh server you can access?
<cxo> not at the moment. a free web proxy would be best right now
<dominicdinada> twb: well i am trying to use such programs as mysql workbench and it used to connect only over ssh, but now trying to iron out why i cant admin tables or anything i am open to suggestions
<nagchampa> from wwww.proxyblind.org: Brazil: 201.20.18.165:3128
<nagchampa> Canada might be better
<nagchampa> 174.142.104.57:3128
<nagchampa> supposedly working on the 11th
<nagchampa> i wouoldn't trust them, i wouldn't use them for anything identifiable or private
<cxo> nothing private, just want to view a web based log
<nagchampa> it also pays to have an ssh server somewhere you can log into from anywhere
<nagchampa> even some cheap web hosting accounts will give oyu ssh access you can tunnel through
<cxo> yeah, i used to have a few, not anymore
<nagchampa> ssh -N to not execute a remote command
<nagchampa> from man ssh
<cxo> thanks
<twb> cxo: "i don't want a shell" -- -N
<twb> Oops, nagchampa already said
<cxo> i get this message from ssh, -> channel 2: open failed: unknown channel type: unknown channel
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663101 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663101
<Datz> would it be generally safe to remove modules from the kernel if they aren't being used?
<Datz> I guess I should probably figure out what they are... :P
<Datz> next question.. how can I keep them from loading on boot
<twb> Datz: "make localmodconfig"
<twb> But you shouldn't be rolling your own kernel without a really good reason, since it increases the maintenance burden non-negligibly.
<twb> You can blacklist modules by placing "blacklist foo" or "install foo /bin/false" in /etc/modprobe.d/site.conf.
<Datz> ah
<twb> IIRC the former prevents autoloading; the latter prevents manual loading (including stuff like udev).
<Datz> thanks, I'll look into those options
<Datz> ok, I'll take a look at the former
<twb> Or you could brute-force it by rm'ing it and adding dpkg-divert rules, which is what I do at my prisons to deny them access to USB mass storage devices.
<twb> (Just in case a user manages to escalate to root.)
<Datz> humm :P
<Datz> down to 55..
<twb> Datz: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<Datz> less than marginal saved cpu cycles?
<twb> So you've profiled the CPU usage and noticed a significant reduction?
<Datz> no, I meant probably not noticeable.
<twb> I suspect that things like enable CPU frequency scaling would help more than removing modules.
<twb> Ah, right.
<twb> "ricing"
<Datz> haha
<Datz> I figure without a floppy drive, I don't need the modle loaded :)
<Datz> etc
<Datz> I don't know why it would be in the first place actually
<twb> It shouldn't be
<twb> Unlses you have the controller on your motherboard, I guess
<twb> It might also be loaded by the ramdisk when it's looking for the root filesystem
<Datz> humm
<twb> Try changing modules=most to modules=dep in initramfs-tools.conf?
 * Datz makes a note of that
<Datz> where is initramfs-tools.conf?
<Brumle> Datz: use the "locate" command with filename as argument. If not found, try "sudo updatedb" and try again
<Datz> thanks
<Datz> hum, file seems empty. Anyway, I'm off to bed, bye.
<nagchampa> how can i tell how an fqdn is being resolved?
<nagchampa> hostname just gives the shortname for my server, and /etc/hosts has only got the short name, pointing to 127.0.1.1
<nagchampa> the router doesn't have an entry for the fqdn or even the short name of the machine as far as i can tell
<mattcen> Hi all, I've just done an upgrade of 8.04, which has upgraded slapd 2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 -> 2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.4, and during the upgrade I hit: Unknown value for slapd/dump_database: when needed; has anybody else seen this before?
<nagchampa> nevermind, i found it
<mattcen> Nevermind, I solved my issue; I changed the option in debconf from 'when needed' to 'always' and it got better.
<twb> Not so much "solve" as "work around"
<twb> Looked like a quoting issue in the preinst, but I couldn't see where.
<_ruben> bah, seems like bug #477167 is one the reasons/bugs that keeps me from installing these servers
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 477167 in debian-installer "can't set bootable flag when partitioning during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477167
<_ruben> software raid1 over 2 2tb disks .. gpt labels .. lilo and grub2 fail to install
<_ruben> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
<_ruben> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume.
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys how can i prevent my network from being tcp flooded
<eagles0513875|2> i have a router taking the brunt of it but its preventing me from accessing my server
<twb> I have a customer's developer telling me they can't get hardy's ffmpeg to emit MP3, and they need me to reroll a new fmpeg built against lame.
<twb> Does it seem strange to anybody else that ffmpeg would be built --without-lame?
<twb> Hmm, it's the upstream default
<DJClean> having a little problem with iptables on my server... to be more specific on modprobing the iptable_raw module, it just hangs at that one and well... been like that for over 8 hours already... might there be a specific reason for it to hang on that?
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys im having issues connecting to my server. i checked my router security logs and noticed some tcp flooding how can i prevent that
<Tribaal> Hi all
<Tribaal> I'm looking for help regarding configuration of the new Slapd (OpenLDAP) daemon. I could configure it fine using the old slapd.conf, but it's now all dynamic and editable via LDAP - Does anybody have a pointer to docs on the subject?
<mr_lou> Hello all. Experimenting with Ubuntu-server. Having a minor problem. When creating new files using my FTP-editor (PSPad), they are always default not accesible. For example, if I create a new file "heythere.js" and put some Javascript in it, then my HTML can't real that JS file because "Other" group doesn't have the Read bit on. I have to manually set the Read bit everytime I create a file.
<mr_lou> There must be somewhere I can change that?
<mr_lou> (I'm talking Apache server and HTML / Javascript stuff)
<flohack> mr_lou: google for umask
<flohack> mr_lou: please be aware that chaning the umask to 0004 for example will make all your new files readable by EVERYONE
<flohack> mr_lou: Better solutions are to change the group to www-data for example
<mr_lou> Hmm
<flohack> mr_lou: You could use the group sticky bit on the parent directory to inherit the group from the parent directory for new files
<flohack> mr_lou: see http://www.dba-oracle.com/linux/sticky_bit.htm for example
<flohack> I have a problem running ubuntu uec images locally with kvm as documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images
<flohack> I keep getting "error: no such device: uec-rootfs" from grub
<flohack> Is someone here who is familiar with the UEC images?
<flohack> I'm running: "kvm -fda maverick-server-uec-i386-floppy -drive if=virtio,file=disk.img,media=disk -boot a" after creating disk.img with "qemu-img create -f qcow2 -o backing_file=maverick-server-uec-i386.img disk.img"
<twb> flohack: 004 is probably a bit too generous
<twb> 047 maybe, so the group has r-x access
<mr_lou> um...
<mr_lou> Isn't 4 = write
<flohack> twb: Ups 0002 was what I meant
<twb> mr_lou: umask is xor'd
<flohack> twb: But I would not recommend that either
<twb> But I realize now by "the other group" he means non-owner non-group users
<mr_lou> yea
<mr_lou> Apparently the server itself belongs to the "Other" group.
<flohack> mr_lou: Which server?
<mr_lou> Since it can't read the files, unless I set the Read bit.
<mr_lou> Apache
<twb> mr_lou: probably you want the tree to be grouped by www-data, not mr_lou
<flohack> mr_lou: No, apache is usually www-data
<mr_lou> hmm
<twb> i.e. ls -l will say something like "rw-r----- mr_lou www-data foo.js"
<flohack> mr_lou: 'other' means processes running with a group which is different from the group owning the file
<mr_lou> Well... all I know if that when I create new files using my FTP-editor, then my HTML can't read them because the "Read" bit isn't set for the "Other" group.
<flohack> mr_lou: It's like a 'catch-all'
<flohack> mr_lou: Did you get that?
<flohack> The problem with the permissions for 'other' is that it applies to ALL other users and processes on your system, so by setting the read permission for other, you are not only granting apache access, but EVERYTHING else, which is a very bad idea.
<mr_lou> How do I check if the www-data user is applied to Apache?
<flohack> Therefore the proper (one of) approach is to change the group of the files to www-data
<twb> mr_lou: you ask us
<flohack> ps aux|grep apache
<twb> mr_lou: and we say "apache uses www-data by default, so unless you messed with it, it will"
<flohack> mr_lou: execute "ps aux|grep apache" on the console and the first field will say "www-data"
<mr_lou> Yea, it's there already, several times.
<mr_lou> already = alright
<twb> flohack: re kvm, shouldn't that be -hda, not -fda?
<flohack> mr_lou: That's how you check without asking :-)
<twb> nm, it's a foo-floppy file.  How weird.
<mr_lou> First field says root though.
<flohack> twb: *-floppy contains grub as it seems
<mr_lou> Followed by 5 www-data lines.
<twb> mr_lou: if you are logging in as root, you have bigger problems.
<twb> flohack: you *can* just pass a kernel and ramdisk directly to kvm
<flohack> mr_lou: That should be just for one of the apache processes
<mr_lou> twb: I'm not. Especially not when FTP'ing.
<twb> Well, you shouldn't be using FTP either :-)
<flohack> mr_lou as got a bit of linux studying ahead of him :-)
<flohack> twb: Hmm -loader could be the initrd...let's try that
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discretionary_Access_Control describes the Unix permission system
<mr_lou> This here is studying. ;-)
<twb> flohack: no, it's -kernel and -initrd
<twb> Caveat: I'm talking about qemu, of which kvm is a fork.  I *assume* kvm haven't fucked up and removed those options.
<mr_lou> I don't know everything, but it's not the first Linux server I'm playing with. Been experimenting with Debian and Arch earlier, and I had no such problem with them.
<twb> Or: you didn't *know* you have such a problem
<flohack> twb: I meant the maverick*-loader image, kvm takes -kernel and -initrd btw.
<mr_lou> I would surely know if I had.
<twb> flohack: good-o
<mr_lou> And I hadn't.
<twb> flohack: do you have a URL for this -loader file?  What format is it in?
<twb> Last time I looked, you could tack the ramdisk onto the end of the kernel, but then it'd just be -kernel.
<flohack> twb: It's in the i386 tar on http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/server/maverick/current/
<twb> Bizarre; file doesn't recognize it as anything
<twb> It has some kind of grub in it, so maybe it's just the grub stage2
<flohack> twb: The kernel boots, but does not find the root device even with "-append root=/dev/sda1
<mr_lou> Explain to me why it's bad that HTML files and JavaScript files can be read by everyone. Somehow it seems logical to me that they should infact be readable by everyone.
<twb> flohack: -append is only visible to -kernel AFAIK
<flohack> twb: The kernel log says it cannot read the ramdisk
<mr_lou> Surely the Read bit for group "Other" must be set? It's even set on the .bashrc file by the system itself.
<flohack> mr_lou: The same issue applies to php files, and they should definitely not be readable by everyone
<mr_lou> flohack: That makes sense.
<flohack> mr_lou: there is no 'other' GROUP, it is simply 'other' which means everyone else who is not user or group
<twb> mr_lou: Debian packages by convention ship files readable by everyone, on the basis that an attacker could always just download the .deb again and unpack it by hand.
<mr_lou> Yes I get that.
<mr_lou> In that case I shouldn't use umask.
<flohack> The proper solution is to move your files to /var/www/XXX and do "chown -R root:www-data /var/www/XXX"
<twb> Or if these are personal files, they go in ~mr_lou/public_html or whatever it is.
<flohack> twb: ACK
<twb> And /var/www is hysterical, really files belong in /srv/www
<twb> Not that I realistically expect anyone to do that
<mr_lou> They're put in the home folder for now, because that's where the FTP default points to. And I like to be able to use my FTP-client-editor for coding.
<mr_lou> So Apache does have the www-data group. Yet I can't see my HTML or PHP page unless read-bit is set for 'other'.
<mr_lou> And since it shouldn't be set for 'other'.....then what? :-/
<flohack> Please post the output of "ls -Al myfile"
<flohack> and tell us the full path please
<flohack> and the URL you are using to access it
<mr_lou> Well currently it's /home/companyname/AppName/index.php
<mr_lou> URL is internal IP.
<mr_lou> Not sure how I can paste output from ls -Al here. Using Putty here in Windoze... but the permission info is 640
<mr_lou> -rw-r------
<flohack> mr_lou: and the full url?
<mr_lou> flohack: Internal IP...  http://192.168.1.3/index.php
<flohack> Have you reconfigured apache to use  /home/companyname/AppName/index.php as it's document root?
<mr_lou> Yes
<mr_lou> Works fine if the read-bit is set for 'other'.
<mr_lou> Blank page if not.
<flohack> the group and owner of the index.php?
<mr_lou> flohack: company name for both
<flohack> mr_lou: Then how is that supposed to work. Group has to be www-data
<mr_lou> flohack: Meaning, the only user created (apart from root)
<mr_lou> I use addgroup to put www-data onto the AppName folder then?
<flohack> Apache run with group www-data, the file has group company, set so the 'other' permissions apply and those are null, therefore apache does not have access
<flohack> mr_lou: no
<flohack> mr_lou: chgrp www-data FILE
<flohack> twb: I think the problem is that maverick*.img is a partition image, not a disk image
<twb> That's retarded.  the ramdisk shouldn't care about that
<twb> But obviously that'd be root=/dev/sda not sda1
<mr_lou> flohack: And then the sticky bit to put the www-data group onto all files created in the folder?
<flohack> mr_lou: the group sticky bit, yes
<flohack> twb: But there is no separate initrd. It boots with "kvm -drive if=scsi,file=disk.img,media=disk -kernel maverick-server-uec-i386-vmlinuz-virtual -append root=/dev/sda", but cannot write access the root partition, because ext4 support seems to be available only using a module within the initrd
<flohack> I cannot use a -initrd, because there is not separate initrd
<mr_lou> flohack: Tried chmod +t AppName    Should all new files created then belong to group www-data? They don't.
<flohack> twb: Hmm, "kvm -drive if=virtio,file=disk.img,boot=on -kernel maverick-server-uec-i386-vmlinuz-virtual -append "root=/dev/vda ro init=/usr/lib/cloud-init/uncloud-init ds=nocloud ubuntu-pass=ubuntu"" worked!
<flohack> mr_lou: It's chmod g+s AppName
<flohack> sorry, my fault
<flohack> so, it's the special bit, not the sticky bit
<mr_lou> flohack: Do I need to remove the +t again then? With -t?
<flohack> mr_lou: You should, yes
<mr_lou> Ok
<mr_lou> Still not. :-/
<mr_lou> New files belong to companyname user and group companyuser.
<flohack> mr_lou: http://pastebin.com/BySbUwVu
<twb> flohack: oh, right
<twb> virtio is like xen, it gets a wacky name.  Sorry, I didn't think of that
<mr_lou> flohack: Damn.. I'm writing the same you do, I'm just getting another result. :-/
<mr_lou> flohack: Thanks for your help anyway though. Much appreciated.
<flohack> mr_lou: are you creating the file with the ftp client?
<flohack> mr_lou: maybe the ftp client explicitly sets the group?
<mr_lou> flohack: Not this time. I used touch like you. It still belongs to the group companyname
<mr_lou> flohack: Also tried with nano before that.
<flohack> mr_lou: are you sure the special bit (rws) is present on the directory (check with ls -Al)
<mr_lou> flohack: No, not sure. But it says this: drwxr-xr-x 2 companyname www-data
<flohack> mr_lou: The special bit is not there
<mr_lou> Hm
<mr_lou> So chmod g+s isn't working for me? Is that it?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663161 in clamav (main) "clamav-freshclam does not set the proxy username and password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663161
 * mr_lou reads at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<flohack> mr_lou: You need permission to change the s bit, run the command with sudo
<mr_lou> doh
<flohack> mr_lou: No idea why chmod does not warn you about that
<flohack> if you change the s bit before changing the group, it works, because the group is still the group of your login user
<mr_lou> lol
<mr_lou> It's there now, but now I can't access the folder.
<mr_lou> Hm
<mr_lou> mkay
<mr_lou> So....
<mr_lou> I must remove the S bit again, then set user back to companyname, then set S bit again and then set group to www-data?
<mr_lou> :->
<flohack> What is the ls -Al output of the folder now?
<mr_lou> There
<mr_lou> Seems to work now.
 * mr_lou needs a beer
<flohack> great
<mr_lou> hehe
<mr_lou> Thanks a lot for your help flohack
<flohack> mr_lou: you're welcome!
<mr_lou> flohack: I actually got myself "The Linux Bible", which I'm looking in sometimes. I really like Linux, but it's a huge area to learn.
<flohack> mr_lou: A lot to learn, but it's the real thing (does not hide the details like windows / mac os does) and understanding how things work make you much more effective when troubleshooting
<anger78> hi! Did they remove Support for Promise FastTrak TX4000 in 10.10? and if so, how can i add it while installing?#
<mr_lou> flohack: That's why I don't quit. ;-)
<mr_lou> flohack: If you can recommend me any other beginner books, explaining the structure and such, then I'll put them on my Christmas wishlist. "The Linux Bible" seems to be mostly a lookup for the many various commands, which of course is also quite handy. But would like to understand more about how everything is connected and such.
<flohack> mr_lou: sorry, I never read such a book
<mr_lou> flohack: Ok
<anger78> hi! Did they remove Support for Promise FastTrak TX4000 in 10.10? and if so, how can i add it while installing?#
<mr_lou> flohack: Well I'
<mr_lou> flohack: Well I'm off. Thanks again. :-)
<anger78> it cant be that fucking tricky to add fucking support for the fucking tx4000 during the fucking Installation, or would it?
<anger78> Did they remove Support for Promise FastTrak TX4000 in 10.10? and if so, how can i add it while installing?#
<_ruben> anger78: such an attitude isn't likely to yield very helpful responses in here
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663192 in mysql-5.1 (main) "Query with this_.id=? buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663192
<eagles0513875|2> !language | anger78
<ubottu> anger78: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anger78> ok, and how would i load additional drivers during the installation?
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help, upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 and now got ubuntu-extras-keyring error like this bug
<eriksson25> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/650525
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 650525 in livecd-rootfs "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release ; missing key" [High,Fix released]
<eriksson25> But runing there fix comand sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-extras-keyring dosent do anything, same error
<eriksson25> I need help to import a valid public key to my server.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663252 in antlr3 (main) "antlr3 doesn't contain antlr3-runtime.jar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663252
<Augustuen> If I have some gameservers running over the RAM on the server, does it use the swap partition?=
<cfairles> swap is dead. buy more ram ;)
<Augustuen> I'm trying to find out how many servers I can run
 * patdk-wk didn't know you could run gameservers on ram
<cfairles> Augustuen, the short answer is yes. if you have a swap partition, if ram usage starts maxing out, it'll start paging in and out of swap
<Augustuen> ok
<patdk-wk> and when it pages, everyone will bitch, cause the game will lag to all hell
<Augustuen> but if I have 2 GB RAM and You can run a 20 player server on a 1GHz CPU, 512MB RAM and an upload of 2Mbit/s (33Tick)
<Augustuen> how many servers could I then run?
<patdk-wk> depends on the cpu, ram, and internet :)
<patdk-wk> not just ram
<cfairles> and what game. Aion, maybe 1 player on that. nethack-mmo, a bazillion
<patdk-wk> plus, context switching will eat your proformance a little, unless your using vm's, then it will eat proformance a lot
<Augustuen> Counter-Strike: Source
<Augustuen> or Half life 2 in genera
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help, upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 and now got ubuntu-extras-keyring error like this bug
<MTecknology> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<vincent_wang> I use ubuntu official image ami-6c06f305 launching a new micro instance on AWS, it works fine; but after I customize the instance and bundle a new image, I can not ssh to any new instance launched from my image
<vincent_wang> any ideas?
<jussi> hi all, where do I find the log of ssh users logins and so on?
<Augustuen> well, I don't think there is a difference between local and SSh logins
<Augustuen> (exept from tath the SSH doesn't log on directly, but on teh network ;))
<eriksson25> Help me with folowing error "ubuntu-extras-keyring is not configured yet" on a newly updated 10.04 --> 10.10
<SockPant1> hi all
<SockPant1> i'm trying to serve a single program to users over ssh. once the program terminates, it should disconnect
<SockPant1> how do i accomplish this?
<patdk-wk> set it as their shell
<SockPant1> where do i do that
<patdk-wk> and I think you need to disallow scp, not all sure
<zul> kirkland: can i take vsftpd off your hands?
<kirkland> zul: please :-)  i didn't know it was on my hands :-P
<SpamapS> SockPant1: even if you set it to their shell, they can just type 'ssh yourbox /bin/bash' and bypass that
<SpamapS> SockPant1: you can force execution of a certain program whenever a certain public key is used, and I believe that isn't bypassable.
<SpamapS> SockPant1: but, why ssh? ssh is "Secure shell" .. its really not for serving things non-interactively.
<patdk-wk> heh? ssh passes that as a param to your shell
<lau> is ubuntu able to manage several swap partitions ?
<lau> I have 4 swap partitions on 4 disks
<patdk-wk> lau, sure
<SpamapS> patdk-wk: good point. hrm.
<SpamapS> lau: swap is... not a good thing. Why do you want to have 4 swap partitions?
 * patdk-wk only uses swap for hibernation
<maedox> On lucid; Does anyone know how to check or set the power down delay/timing for external USB drives?
<SpamapS> I would guess it can be tweaked at runtime in /sys somewhere
<lau> I agree SpamapS but I have a limited budget and 4 disks with the same geometry
<lau> I created the same partitions on these 4 disks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663288 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-utils (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/cluster/drbd.sh', which is also in package rgmanager 0:3.0.2-2ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663288
<lau> RAID1 for /boot and generally speaking /
<lau> then RAID 5 for filer share
<lau> I needed some space for swap for the system so I created the same swap partitions on all the 4 disks in order to keep partition characteristics to build RAIDs
<lau> does this make sense ?
<lau> now I have /boot on RAID1 /var on RAID 1 and /mnt/filer on RAID 5
<lau> it remains 4 swap partitions and I am wondering what is the best to do with them
<lau> keep the swap partitions as is
<lau> or RAID 1 the swap partition ?
<jussi> hrm, so how can I search inside all the files in a specific dir for a certain phrase?
<lau> jussi: grep ?
<jussi> lau: tell me more...
<lau> /var/log/auth
<lau> man grep
<maedox> jussi: grep 'string' *
<jussi> maedox: that will search within the files?
<lau> grep -R 'string' /path/*
<lau> yes
<jussi> ok, thanks
<lau> try it
<lau> use * as wildcard in 'string'
<maedox> jussi: it will search in all files in the current dir yes.
<lau> is grub-install /dev/md0* writing GRUB on active disks __and__ spare ones too ?
<lau> how can I check ?
<jussi> maedox: lau, I found what I was looking for, so thank you
<dexthageek> good morning
<dexthageek> I am unable to establish a successful ODBC connection using iSQL
<dexthageek> ODBC connection works great when accessed through PHP/Apache
<dexthageek> I am getting "Communication link failure"
<dexthageek> however the same DSNs work from php/apache
<dexthageek> ODBC Issue:
<dexthageek> I have my DSNs defined in the config file and they work flawlessly from php/apache. However, the connection fails when I attempt to connect via iSQL or php CLI
<dexthageek> anyone?
<s093294> Hello, anyone good at iptables who have time to help me out with my firewall script. http://pastebin.ca/1966994  It works now forwarding port 4000 to 3389 on the local interface. I would like to add so i also can access it on the external interface.
<mathiaz> nijaba: o/
<mathiaz> nijaba: at Hadoop World you mentioned that syslog wouldn't scale for distributed applications
<mathiaz> nijaba: why?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I'm investigating solutions for cloud-server-n-distributed-logging and looking at rsyslog
<uvirtbot> New bug: #359130 in kvm (main) "Display problem under KVM" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359130
<zul> mathiaz: have you looked at syslog-ng we used it at the isp i was working at and it was pretty distributed
<mathiaz> zul: yeah - apparently rsyslog scales better than syslog-ng
<mathiaz> zul: and rsyslog is the *default* in ubuntu
<zul> mathiaz: cool
<ehcah> My 10.4 LTS server is extremely slow to boot, slow to login and sometimes times out on after entering a password for "su". Are there any suggestions for what I should be checking on first?
<SpamapS> ehcah: is the turbo button pressed down?
<SpamapS> ;)
<ehcah> SpamapS: I have a hard time deciphering when someone is taking a poke at me on this channel. The hardware is a DL380G4. I thought those buttons disappeared with 386's?
<xperia> hello can somebody help me with this permission problem here ?
<xperia> Oct 19 17:12:30 mydomain postfix/virtual[2587]: warning: maildir access problem for UID/GID=5000/5000: create maildir file /usr/local/virtual/info@mydomain.com/tmp/1287501150.P2587.mydomain.com: Permission denied
<xperia> looks like the uid of the dir is different then 5000 but how can i see what uid the dir has ?
<SpamapS> ehcah: ok, sorry... yes they did. ;) I've had a lot of DL380G4's running Linux, and they definitely always boot slow. But once they're up, they're usually blazing fast.
<ehcah> SpamapS: Very true, but I have 2 DL380's running one, on top of the other. The box I'm concerned about almost seems to hang it's soo slow. Easily 5 times longer than its neighbor.
<SpamapS> mathiaz: btw, syslog doesn't scale because it requires immediate availability of the log target
<mathiaz> SpamapS: hm - rsyslog can spool messages locally if log targets are unavailable
<SpamapS> mathiaz: thats why facebook created Scribe. IIRC, its actually usable now (when I tried to use it it was impossible to build properly)
<SpamapS> mathiaz: will it retry them later?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: hm - I hope so
<SpamapS> ehcah: I'd suspect a degraded RAID
<SpamapS> ehcah: do you have the hpacucli utility installed?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: what syslog is missing is acknowledgment that a message has gone through the whole chain
<mathiaz> SpamapS: once a message as been sent over the network by syslog it doesn't care anymore
<mathiaz> SpamapS: that's one of the feature of flume
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I'm guessing flume is very heavy though.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://github.com/cloudera/flume
<nijaba> mathiaz: I think it lack the ability to have interediate relays/collectors as flume has
<mathiaz> nijaba: hm - you can setup multiple relay with rsyslog
<nijaba> mathiaz: ok, I did not think so
<mathiaz> nijaba: anything else comes to your mind why syslog couldn't be used for distributed logging?
<SpamapS> So it just depends on how bad having holes in your logging is. Spooling for more than a few minutes at high volume would also be bad in many environments.
<mathiaz> nijaba: you're raised a good point - and I'll make sure to check that
<nijaba> mathiaz: actually, until flume was mentioned, rsyslog was my best bet
<mathiaz> SpamapS: why is scribe is better than flume then?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: why is scribe is better than *rsyslog* then?
<ehcah> SpamapS: No, I do not have that utility installed. I can not find it either. It's not in the normal repo's I take it?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I can't answer either of those, because I'm not familiar enough with either option. I was speaking entirely on the traditional unix syslog protocol.
<SpamapS> mathiaz: which, as you suggested, has no ack.
<SpamapS> ehcah: its part of hpasm
<SpamapS> ehcah: which you should be able to get from HP
 * SpamapS wonders if HP will let us put it in multiverse
<SpamapS> ehcah: it allows you to query your RAID's status. You have a SmartArray 6 in that, right?
<ehcah> SpamapS: Ok, I'll go have a look. BTW... I haven't made any changes to my Repo's but I'm getting errors. Is something down?
<ehcah> Yes. I have a SmartArray 6. I know the cache battery is low, but that is the only error on boot. Both drives (mirrored) are health from the green indicators on the server chassis.
<SpamapS> ehcah: errors on install, or errors on update?
<ehcah> SpamapS: Update
<SpamapS> ehcah: the cache battery being low will just disable the write cache, which shouldn't slow your boot in any way.
<lau> I just create a raid 5
<lau> mdadm --create /dev/md2 --level=5 -n 4 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4 /dev/sdd4
<SpamapS> ehcah: maybe the disks are getting errors. You can run some tests from the console RAID utilities.
<SpamapS> lau: well done. :)
<ehcah> Spamaps: The other DL battery is dead. I didn't pay for these boxes so I'm not investing in'em!!  :)
<lau> but mdadm --detail /dev/md2 reports Spare Devices : 1
<lau> and spare rebuilding   /dev/sdd4
<lau> I thought -n option was used to define *active* raid disks
<lau> how can I add the spare into the active array ?
<SpamapS> lau: spare rebuilding, so its laying down the data on disk sdd4
<SpamapS> lau: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<SpamapS> lau: or rather, can you put up /proc/mdstat on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516332/
<lau> ok here it says active raid5 (4 disks)
<lau> the disks are fresh new no data inside does mdadm rebuilding the 4th disk with the parity bit ?
<lau> and once done all the 4 disks will be up and active ?
<lau> does this mean that disk 4 will be dedicated to parity bit writes ?
<lau> is it safe to pvcreate /dev/md2 or should I wait the RAID 5 rebuild ?
<ehcah> SpamapS: I can not update anything that comes from archive.canonical.com lucid.
<SpamapS> archive.canonical.com?!
<SpamapS> why would you use that?
<SpamapS> $country.archive.ubuntu.com should be far more useful.
<SpamapS> lau: I'd wait
<SpamapS> lau: but only because whats the rush? ;)
<SpamapS> lau: it is "safe" in that you should not lose data.. but you will slow down the raid build and the mkfs as they'll be fighting with eachother.
<lau> ok, is it right to say that the disk 4 will be dedicated to parity bit ?
<SpamapS> no
<SpamapS> thats RAID3
<SpamapS> raid5 puts data and parity on all disks.
<lau> why only disk 4 is rebuilding ?
<SpamapS> probably an optimization
<lau> optimization leaded by mdadm ?
<SpamapS> more like an optimization by the MD driver.
<SpamapS> Most likely the fastest way to build an array is to set it up like you're recovering one disk.
<SpamapS> after initializing all the others.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: what do you think about RELP - http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/imrelp.html?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/relp.html
<mathiaz> SpamapS: it seems to address the issue of non-reliable log delivery
<mathiaz> SpamapS: and is already included in rsyslog
<SpamapS> mathiaz: reading
<SpamapS> funny, its quite similar to STOMP
<SpamapS> mathiaz: Right, so it looks like a good messaging protocol. How does it fit in with rsyslog's local spooling and with multiple targets?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: one cool thing about Scribe is that you can give it multiple target servers which will just act as relays for your message to the eventual endpoint, and its pretty quick to fail over.
<adamk-pl> hey
<adamk-pl> anybody connected to Java EE application deployment
<SpamapS> adamk-pl: JamesPage might know something about that
<SpamapS> JamesPage: ping
<adamk-pl> i'm a JBoss Seam developer and I would like to contribute as packager for jee related software like JBoss AS or Seam
<SpamapS> adamk-pl: awesome!
<SpamapS> adamk-pl: There's a developer summit coming up in a week in Orlando... you can join us virtually for some of the sessions related to java...
<SpamapS> adamk-pl: http://summit.ubuntu.com
<adamk-pl> repeat it when my first deb is in repo
<adamk-pl> ok
<adamk-pl> sounds nice
<mathiaz> SpamapS: IIUC Relp is another output plugin as udp and tcp
<mathiaz> SpamapS: so it builds on top of local spooling and multiple targets
<mathiaz> SpamapS: rsyslog also support failover
<adamk-pl> SpamapS: i will have a look on the schedules for the summit and will try to get in touch with  'ping'
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://wiki.rsyslog.com/index.php/FailoverSyslogServer
<SpamapS> adamk-pl: no, not "ping" .. JamesPage .. ping is just what I'm saying to him to wake him up. ;)
<adamk-pl> hahaha
<adamk-pl> i lol myself
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://people.canonical.com/~mathiaz/distributed_logging.svg
<mathiaz> SpamapS: ^^ does that seem like a good distributed logging infrastructure?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: what kind of tests should be done on this infrastructure?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: I'd like to figure out whether rsyslog could be used to implement such an architecture
<SpamapS> mathiaz: test is easy.. log something on an originator, verify it appears in hdfs and sql database. ;)
<mathiaz> SpamapS: right ;)
<mathiaz> SpamapS: what are the failure scenario?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: graph latency and volume together
<mathiaz> SpamapS: relay1 goes down
<mathiaz> SpamapS: collector1 goes down
<SpamapS> mathiaz: so for full coverage testing, you must repeat that test, while simulating a failure of each component.
<SpamapS> mathiaz: so, log something while 1 relay is down, while 1 collector is down, and while 1 sql/hdfs node is down.
<SpamapS> mathiaz: probably good to also make sure it works when other originators are down
<SpamapS> The old cool technology spread suffered from failures when peers were down sometimes. Terrible.
<SpamapS> hmm that needs some context
<SpamapS> there was an old protocol called spread..
<SpamapS> that was cool
<SpamapS> but it would sometimes freak out if peers were down
<mathiaz> SpamapS: right - I heard of spread
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://www.spread.org/index.html ?
<SpamapS> it took down our sites a few times because we were using mod_log_spread
<SpamapS> yeah
<SpamapS> I hear that v4 fixed all of that
<SpamapS> but.. it still relies on multicast messaging and stuff that is hard to get right.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: it is available in ubuntu
<mathiaz> SpamapS: but seems unmaintained
<mathiaz> SpamapS: and there were some licensing issues as well IIRC
<mathiaz> SpamapS: overall I'd like to know if rsyslog could be used to build a distributed logging infrastructure that provides the same features as scribe/flume
<mathiaz> SpamapS: that would make things easier since rsyslog is *already* packaged, in main and the default syslog daemon in ubuntu
<SpamapS> mathiaz: If it can, then I agree. Its also way tighter than either of those, being a small well maintained C daemon.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: what are the main features that scribe provides according to you?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: failover, spooling, and flexibility in targets (you can say write all locally, you can send them forward to another scribe, you can also do both)
<SpamapS> "Rsyslog has the capability to work with failover servers to prevent message loss. A perquisite is that TCP based syslog forwarding is used to sent to the central server. The reason is that with UDP there is no reliable way to detect the remote system has gone away."
<SpamapS> so, can it also work with RELP ?
<SpamapS> also, this is a bit confusing: "This selector processes all messages it receives (*.*). It tries to forward every message to primary-syslog.example.com (via tcp). If it can not reach that server, it tries secondary-1-syslog.example.com"
<SpamapS> what doe "can not reach that server" mean exactly? Does it rely on TCP timeouts? does it time things out itself?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: these are the sorts of tests that are really, really hard to get right, and even harder to repeat.
<kim0> hey folks, I can't make today's meeting
<mathiaz> SpamapS: -> #ubuntu-meeting
<ivoks> mathiaz: HB! :)
<mathiaz> ivoks: HBO?
<ivoks> mathiaz: happy birthday, man
<mathiaz> ivoks: ah - thanks!
<icek> hi, my eth0 was getting an ip on dhcp but now it wont work, it keeps saying no DHCPOFFERS received.....  it was working just great now it wont work :/ its plugged into my router any advice?
<ivoks> dhcp server is working?
<icek> ya my other comptuers get connection
<icek> from the router
<icek> it keeps saying DHCP discover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<ivoks> and what does you router says?
<icek> i dunno, my router is just a little box
<ivoks> did you set up firewall on that box?
<icek> not firewall on the router but on my ubuntu with the eth0 problems i installed firestarter but firestarter wont start until eth0 gets an ip
<ivoks> that would be an odd behaviour
<ivoks> try sudo iptables -L
<ivoks> if you see firewall rules, disable firestarter
<icek> nah just see chain input chain forward chain output
<icek> target prot opt source destination
<ivoks> and no rules?
<ivoks> did you try set up a static ip?
<icek> no just dhcp, it was gettin an ip b4
<icek> not sure why not now
<ivoks> well, if all you see is dhcprequest, then requests aren't comming trough
<ivoks> so, set up a static ip
<ivoks> and see if that works
<Bilge> Is it going to be a problem upgrading from 8.04 LTS to 10.4 LTS if I use LILO?
<Bilge> I assume the upgrade will replace my boot loader with GRUB
<ivoks> haven't tried, but i doubt upgrade would replace your boot loader
<icek> so if it is doing dhcp requests.... that means either my router isn't responding or the dhcp requests arent getting to my router or my ubuntu is responding to the acknowledgement from the router
<qman__> it won't
<qman__> I don't know how exactly it'll work, but old installs that use grub1 keep grub1
<ivoks> icek: just try setting up static ip
<cfairles> postfix is the recommended mail server yes?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: hi!
<mathiaz> JamesPage: is the hudson master in EC2 still useful now?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: or can it be shutdown for the time being?
<JamesPage> mathiaz: as no ISO's are being produced lets shut it down until its needed (we can spin it up for UDS-N if need be)
<mathiaz> JamesPage: should I keep the data around?
<RoyK> cfairles: recommended MTA, yes
<JamesPage> mathiaz: that would be a good idea - the contents of the hudson account would be good.
<thesheff17_> anyone see Command 'euca-register' returned status code 1:
<thesheff17_> [Errno 113] No route to host on UEC on ubuntu 10.10?
<RoyK> cfairles: but it's not a POA, so for a full mail server, you might want to look into Dovecot
<RoyK> cfairles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<cfairles> RoyK, hm. POA? my googling fails me
<RoyK> post office agent
<RoyK> the sort of software that exposes email with imap or pop
<cfairles> I see. I just need to send email actually.
<cfairles> not even receive
<RoyK> then postfix is good
<cfairles> RoyK, coolbeans, thanks
<smoser> mathiaz, see my query in -devel regarding preseed, i think you might know the answer.
<JKL_> where is /etc/init.d/inetd?
<JKL_> how to restart inetd?
<RoyK> JKL_: iirc it's in upstart, so just type "restart inetd"
 * RoyK can't remember last time he used inetd
<JKL_> inetd <3
<JKL_> sudo restart inetd
<JKL_> restart: Unknown job: inetd
<RoyK> which version of ubuntu is this?
<RoyK> AFAICS only xinetd is in Lucid
<JKL_> 10.04 server
<RoyK> xinetd should be used, then
<JKL_> i installed samba and swat and there is file /etc/inetd.conf
<RoyK> openbsd-inetd
<JKL_> what is configuration file for xinetd?
<RoyK> sorry - my fault - just use inetd
<RoyK> /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<JKL_> where does that name comes from?
<RoyK> probably because the old inetd comes from bsd
<JKL_> seems to work now
<JKL_> thx
<RoyK> xinetd is configured under /etc/xinet.d
<JKL_> I stopped inetd but swat is still there
<icek> hey are there any good tools to use that will automatically handle my network connections? like my eth0 and eth1 to set them up?
<icek> and manage them
<RoyK> icek: what do you mean?
<icek> i am having a hell of a time getting my eth0 to get a dhcp ip
<RoyK> JKL_: perhaps it went into xinetd or even started as a separate daemon
<icek> it just keeps doing dhcpdiscover
<icek> and never gets a response
<icek> but i know my router is good
<icek> all the other computers work fine with it
<RoyK> icek: that should be done quite automatically - perhaps the scope is full?
<icek> scope?
<RoyK> the dhcp scope
<RoyK> number of addresses
<icek> its just a home network
<icek> lemmie check the router log thou
<RoyK> well, for starters, try a static ip
<JKL_> RoyK: yeah it did something weird. I found inetd process running without parent. i killed it and swat is gone, luckily
<RoyK> JKL_: k
<icek> the pool is size 90 and i only have like 5 comps
<icek> *scope
 * RoyK wonders why people use things like swat and webmin^Webox in the first place when administrating boxes from the command line is so much faster
<RoyK> icek: ok, try to setup a static ip
<icek> i did
<RoyK> icek: something may be wrong with the nic or the driver or something
<RoyK> and that worked?
<icek> no static didnt work but checking to make sure i did it right
<RoyK> icek: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> well, might be a little hard if the NIC is down :þ
<JKL_> any idea can I use swat without enabling password for root?
<RoyK> JKL_: I'd guess asking on #samba might give a better answer - I don't know anyone in here using swat
<JKL_> ok, i better try my luck there
<icek> Royk my networking restart yields RTNETLINK answers: No Such process
<icek> but my RTNETLINK card was just workin a bit ago
<RoyK> which driver are you using?
<icek> default
<icek> rtnetlink is eth1 anyway but i set static on eth0 and it still dont work :/
<RoyK> iirc there are at least two drivers for the realtek card
<RoyK> icek: do you have two NICs?
<icek> ya
<icek> eth0 and eth1
<icek> and heres my eth0 snippet http://pastebin.com/8y79pK70
<icek> im setting up a router box
<icek> i already got dhcpd runnin
<icek> on eth1
<icek> just need eth0 to get internet so i can share it over
<RoyK> check the mac address from ifconfig -a and compare that with what's in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<icek> by mac do you mean attr address
<icek> same thing?
<icek> they are all good, match
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> is one of the NICs online?
<icek> neither have internet, my eth1 has a static ip
<icek> well so does my eth0 now
<RoyK> so eth1 is online
<icek> i suppose technically
<RoyK> eth0 wants an IP from the router or the ISP?
<RoyK> have you tried swapping cables between them?
<icek> well its going to want it from the isp but for now i am testing it on my local network
<RoyK> what becomes eth0/1 isn't really fixed somewhere
<icek> maybe i should try stopping the dhcpd?
<RoyK> might be a good idea if you want a static ip......
<RoyK> try unplugging what you beleive is eth0
<RoyK> run dmesg to see the kernel log
<RoyK> that'll show you which one was unplugged (if the driver supports that)
<icek> when it says DHCPDISCOVER on th0  no dhcpoffers recieved no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<icek> does that just mean it didnt get a resposne from the dhcp server?
<icek> how do i ensure that dhcpd isnt running?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have qustion on console
<drcode> can I see what type in main console from other ssh ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663455 in openssh (main) "Incorrect text found in openssh-client/auth-file.c:542" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663455
<icek> What does it mean when i do ifconfig and it says eth0:avahi
<thesheff17_> icek: that is your primary adapter connected through cat5.
<icek> is that a problem?
<icek> my eth0 wont work
<icek> :?
<RoyK> icek: did you check the cabling?
<icek> like a bad cable?
<icek> lemmie get another one to see
<thesheff17_> icek: how is it not working?
<RoyK> does eth1 work?
<RoyK> icek: did you check what I just ask you to check?
<icek> ya
<RoyK> so you know which is which?
<RoyK> if so - does either eth0 or eth1 work?
<icek> no
<icek> i tried both dhcp and static
<icek> :?
<RoyK> and when you unplugged one cable, did you see that in dmesg?
<icek> royk i unplugged eth0 and dmesg says eth0: no ipv6 routers present
<RoyK> dmesg -c
<Bilge> I... I just upgraded my entire distro and rebooted and nothing broke
<RoyK> then replug the cable
<Bilge> How is this even possible
<RoyK> Bilge: ubuntu :)
<RoyK> icek: then run dmesg again
<icek> ya royk
<icek> works
<Bilge> Even my crypted filesystem and associated scripts are unaffected
<icek> eth0
<icek> down up
<icek> up down
<icek> etc
<icek> :)
<RoyK> ok
<icek> so now i know which is eth0
<icek> the one i suspected
<RoyK> which driver are you using?
<icek> i got a brand new ethernet cable
<icek> as well
<RoyK> no, which driver - rtl8139?
<icek> r8169
<icek> eth1 is the realtek card
<icek> i unplugged eth1 for now
<icek> eth0 is onboard
<RoyK> first hit on google for r8169 http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem
<icek> royk is this implying that this card has aproblem with getting connection consistently?
<RoyK> I'd say it more implies that there is a driver issue, but I may be wrong
<RoyK> to be frank, I don't know if autoneg happens on the card or in the driver
<hhlp> i install ubuntu server 10.10 and has mysql-server 5.1.49 and i want to downgrade to lucid mysql-server 10.04  that is posible ... if posible an util how too. thx
<hhlp> i install ubuntu server 10.10 and has mysql-server 5.1.49 and i want to downgrade to lucid 10.04 mysql-server 5.1.41  that is posible ... if posible an util how too. thx
<RoyK> hhlp: if the box is freshly installed, I'd recommend reinstalling it with lucid
<RoyK> if the hardware is supported etc
<hhlp> Royk .. is not a fresh install is an upgrade
<RoyK> out of interest - why did you upgrade?
<hhlp> all the system and i only want to donwgrade mysql
 * RoyK reminds hhlp that 10.04 is an LTS release, meaning it's fully supported until March 2015
<coafcv> when generating a public/private key with RSA, is there any good reason why one shouldn't use really high key bit sizes (like 8192 or even higher)? (taking too much CPU time doesn't count as a good reason here)
<RoyK> coafcv: only if you're paranoid
<RoyK> but then, a wee bit of paranoia is usually a good thing for a sysadmin
<coafcv> it takes only 2-3 seconds to log in with them, so I guess the paranoia doesn't come at a high cost.
<RoyK> the public/private key pair is only used for encrypting symmetrical keys, so it shouldn't matter too much
<icek> hey royk, i have ethtools downloaded to a thumbdrive extracted onto my ubuntu
<icek> do i have to compile this?
<icek> before i install it?
<coafcv> RoyK: okay thanks
<icek> i am not too familiar with command line install besides apt-get
<RoyK> if this is a server, I'd suggest you use 10.04 instead of 10.10 if it's not too much of a problem reinstalling
<icek> y?
<RoyK> 10.10 will be supported in 18 months, as compered to 5 years for 10.04
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> wrong guy
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> I was thinking of what hhlp was saying
<RoyK> but then, he left
<RoyK> icek: iirc ethtool should be on the cd, so you should be able to apt-get install it
<qman__> it's only paranoid until you need it
<qman__> if you can afford the CPU time, no reason not to
<RoyK> qman__: indeed
<coafcv> qman__: agreed
<icek> it doesnt seem to auto check the media devices
<RoyK> icek: download the .deb file and dpkg -i it
<RoyK> dpkg -i somefile.deb will install it like apt-get does
<qman__> yeah, compiling from source should be a last resort
<RoyK> building from source will mess things up a bit
<icek> that was easy
<icek> ^^
<uvirtbot> icek: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<coafcv> …
<RoyK> ^kick uvirtbot
<uvirtbot> RoyK: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-server,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<RoyK> :)
<qman__> not sure whose bright idea it was to make ^ a command character
<qman__> just ignore it
<icek> royk that ethtool tutorial doesnt seem to do anythin
<RoyK> man ethtool?
<icek> i tried this http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem
<RoyK> ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex half autoneg off
<RoyK> try that, then try to set an ip address manually with ifconfig
<icek> how do you want my interfaces to look? auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<icek> or with the thingie in the tutorial
<RoyK> icek: that doesn't matter if you configure the interface manually
<RoyK> it won't last over a reboot, but it will show you if it works
<Bilge> I thought init.d was replaced in 10.4; after just upgrading from 8.04 I can still use it to restart services, but is there a better way?
<RoyK> Bilge: some stuff has been moved to upstart, but not all, and there are still lots of scripts in init.d for backwards compatibility
<icek> ok so after i do  ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex half autoneg off what do you want me to do royk
<RoyK> ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4/24
<RoyK> for instance
<Bilge> But stuff still in init.d does not get started at system boot does it?
<RoyK> symlink it to rc2.d
<icek> what is /24?
<Bilge> CIDR
<RoyK> same as 255.255.255.0
<RoyK> 24 bits
<icek> so like ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.18/24 for instance?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> if your netmask is 24 bits, which I guess it is
<icek> ok royk anything else?
<icek> or test it?
<icek> restart networking?
<RoyK> just try to ping the box
<RoyK> don't restart networking
<RoyK> that'll reset what you just did
<icek> from another computer i did: PING 192.168.2.18 (192.168.2.18): 56 data bytes Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
<RoyK> what's this computer's ip address?
<icek> 192.168.2.3
<RoyK> and the nic you just configured is on that network?
<RoyK> eth0
<icek> ya plugged into the same router
<RoyK> same side of the router? a switch?
<icek> well its a router/wireless access point al in one, the ubuntu server i plugged into the router directly and i am on this laptop (192.168.2.3) wireless
<RoyK> try to plug the laptop in there as well using a cable, just to be sure
<smoser> ttx, ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663481 in mysql-5.1 (main) "JDBC: statement.setBinaryStream fails iff mysql logging is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663481
<ttx> smoser: pong
<smoser> i was talking with stgraber
<RoyK> icek: btw, what is the mac address reported by ifconfig on that card?
<smoser> he'd like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-desktop-images scheduled sometime after tuesday's plenary
<smoser> as he is going to be demoing the edubuntu, and that will likely drive interest
<icek> royk by mac you mean hwaddr?
<RoyK> yes
<smoser> so can you plan that for wed or so ? ttx
<icek> 70:71:bc:18:2e:ed
<mathiaz> JamesPage: hi - I'd recommend to not set bp to drafting stage
<ttx> smoser: can you mention that on the blueprint itself ?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: as they may not be scheduled for UDS
<ttx> smoser: I'll place it but atht could serve as a reminder if I move it
<mathiaz> JamesPage: I'd suggest to leave the definition to New
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> in whiteboard, ttx ?
<smoser> or summary ?
<RoyK> icek: erm - a PEGATRON card that seems to be
<RoyK> never heard of it
<icek> lol
<icek> weird
<ttx> smoser: whiteboard
<ttx> its on wed afternoon right now
<smoser> ttx, thanks. stgraber ^^
<smoser> *** Please Schedule after Tuesday Plenary ***
<smoser> *** On Wednesday or so so people have time to ***
<smoser> *** react to the outstanding edubuntu demo ***
<RoyK> icek: out of curiosity - if you rmmod that driver and try to load rtl8139 - does it load?
<smoser> (added that to whiteboard)
<icek> how do i do that
<RoyK> icek: rmmod rt8139
<icek> and Royk, this annoys me because i just had backtrack 4 installed on here and eth0 worked perfect!
<RoyK> icek: modproble 8139too
<RoyK> or 8139cp
<icek> module rt8139 does not exist in /proc/modules
<RoyK> lsmod | grep 81
<RoyK> or even - pastebin the whole of lsmod
<stgraber> smoser: cool
<icek> lsmod: http://pastebin.com/TymqBxRV
<icek> royk
<RoyK> r8169
<RoyK> try to rmmod that and see if any of the 8139 modules work
<icek> ok
<icek> i did rmmod r8169
<icek> what you want me to do now
<RoyK> insmod 8139cp
<RoyK> insmod 8139too
<RoyK> one of those
<RoyK> dunno if the chipsets are compatible, though
<RoyK> if not, let's debug the 8169
<icek> insmod 8239cp can't read 8139cp no such file or dir
<RoyK> 82?
<RoyK> or 81?
<icek> insmod 8239cp does the same
<icek> cant read
<RoyK> erm - sorry - not insmod - modprobe
<RoyK> insmod requires the full path
<icek> ok royk
<icek> seemed to work
<icek> with modprobe
<RoyK> and it's 8139, not 8239
<RoyK> ifconfig -a
<RoyK> does that show your nic?
<icek> 8139
<icek> just says lo
<RoyK> ok,rmmod that again
<RoyK> try the other
<icek> rmmod 8139?
<RoyK> just 8139?
<icek> ryok
<icek> ?
<RoyK> it should be 8139too or 8139cp
<icek> ohhh
<icek> ok got that
<icek> what do you want me to try now
<RoyK> you don't want both of them loaded
<RoyK> or you can't
<icek> OH
<icek> :D
<icek> i did both
<icek> are cp and too different?
<RoyK> heh
<icek> i thought they were the same one
<RoyK> nope, different drivers to the same or almost same chipset
<icek> neither seem to work
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> go back to r8169, then
<RoyK> rmmod the other 8xx9 drivers
<RoyK> modprobe r8169
<RoyK> ifconfig -a
<RoyK> then ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x/24; ifconfig eth0 up
<RoyK> try to ping it
<RoyK> perhaps try 'ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex half autoneg off' before upping the nic
<icek> ping wont work
<icek> it can ping itself but thats it
<icek> :D
<RoyK> even after ethtool and so on?
<icek> ya
<RoyK> can you doublecheck the cables?
<icek> indeed
<icek> one sec
<icek> ∞
<lau> do I need to set up a Samba PDC in order to make Samba user auth via ldap when reading or writing to a Samba share ?
<RoyK> ∞ sec seems a long time to wait.....
<RoyK> lau: no
<RoyK> lau: but for better info on samba, try #wamba
<eriksson25> Help me with folowing error "ubuntu-extras-keyring is not configured yet" on a newly updated 10.04 --> 10.10
<eriksson25> etting up ubuntu-keyring (2010.+09.30) ...
<eriksson25> gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2e)
<eriksson25> gpg: keydb_get_keyblock failed: eof
<eriksson25> Realy need help with this, the machine runs fine. But cant install anything at all.
<mathiaz> JamesPage1: http://nexus.sonatype.org/
<mathiaz> JamesPage1: could ^^ this help manage maven dependencies?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: ^^?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: "Nexus greatly simplifies the maintenance of your own internal repositories and access to external repositories."  interesting!
<SpamapS> mathiaz: terrible name though. Calling a repository "Nexus" is like calling a car "Auto".
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I love the idea of being able to have a limited maven repository for builds, where only supported/tested versions are made visible.
<attention_chaud> hello, I have a weird question. on my file serv I'm getting an error that specifies that files with a path that has more that 218 characters cannot be saved but other files with 235 characters have been saved to the exact same folder in the past... is there a way to fix this? Not sure why it would add some files and be an exeption to the rul and others not so much
<attention_chaud> oops... is this a question for this room or samba? I just realized there's a samba room but if someone here could help that would be awesome. I don't want to cross post unless necessary
<SpamapS> Hey, is there anybody from the ubuntu-server LP team that can subscribe ubuntu-server to 'cheetah' for bugs? seeing as cloud-init depends on it, we should definitely add it to our triage list.
<SpamapS> err.. anybody with admin access I mean.
<netritious> Hi, I have setup syslogd on hardy i386 (older server) for remote logging from a pfSense firewall, and everything works except logging to a separate file.
<netritious> I placed "pfg.* -/var/log/pfsense.log" (without quotes) in /etc/syslog.conf, created the file /var/log/pfsense.log, chown'ed to syslog:adm, chmod'ed 640, restarted sysklogd, and /var/log/pfsense.log still has 0 bytes.
<netritious>  /var/log/syslog is confirmed as receiving and recording the entries. What do I need to do at this point? I've tried everything I know to do and still coming up empty handed.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663564 in ipvsadm (main) "Don't report persistentconns as activeconns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663564
<attention_chaud> hey anyone around?
<RoyK> attention_chaud: I would guess the correct way is to ask a question about something, not merely if someone's around
<attention_chaud> sorry RoyK I had asked earlier and didn't see any activity so I was just testing the waters
<attention_chaud>  hello, I have a weird question. on my file serv I'm getting an error that specifies that files with a path that has more that 218 characters cannot be saved but other files with 235 characters have been saved to the exact same folder in the past... is there a way to fix this? Not sure why it would add some files and be an exeption to the rul and others not so much
<demonspork> there is no motivation for anyone to respond unless they have an answer to your question, so just ask away and we will try to help
<demonspork> first, why do you need files that have names that long
<attention_chaud> sorry I wasn't trying to be a jerk.
<RoyK> attention_chaud: first, is this utf8 filenames?
<demonspork> RoyK, you were second, stop stealing my thunder
<RoyK> and so, is this samba or something?
<RoyK> eriksson25: heh - just trying to help
<RoyK> demonspork: that one was for you
<attention_chaud> demonspork: it's the file structure that the department came up with not me
<RoyK> attention_chaud: samba?
<attention_chaud> yes it's a samba share. I'm not sure if it's utf-8 how would I find that info out? I kinda fail.
<RoyK> attention_chaud: if the characters in the file or directory name includes non-ASCII stuff, it'll be utf8
<RoyK> if so, one character may take up several bytes, and samba may have a limit of 255
<attention_chaud> like () in the file name and such?
<RoyK> not (), but non-english characters
<attention_chaud> oh hm let me check with an accent or something i know it doesn't allow for < > etc
<RoyK> æðøþåè
<RoyK> etc
<RoyK> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-technical/1999-February/003602.html
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> that was old
<eriksson25> Royk, what do you mean?
<RoyK> eriksson25: I meant to say that to attention_chaud
<eriksson25> Ohh I see, =( got my hopes up, realy strugeling with this stipid thing.
<attention_chaud> RoyK: yes it must be utf 8 I was able to save it in ubuntu with a french accent
<attention_chaud> hmm so that's weird. why would it allow for files to prevously be saved with 230+ characters and now revert to 218? is there a way to correct this so it's consistent? I get the 218 character limit \error in windows
<icek> hey, i set up a router ubuntu-server   i used dhcpd and firestarter but now i want to use cacti to do cool analysis and graphs to watch my network.... how do i do this? just install cacti?
<attention_chaud> oh sorry I just saw your link
<icek> royk
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-20
<RoyK> icek: for a router you might want to do some NATing
<RoyK> unless you're behind    a NAT router already
<icek> royk i fixed it all!
<icek> royk it all works!
<icek> nat'ed
<icek> and all
<RoyK> icek: what was the fix for the network thing?
<icek> lol i dunno
<icek> i unplugged EVERYTHING
<icek> LIKE 20 cables
<icek> and just used that one computer
<icek> on my router
<icek> and it worked lol
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663598 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663598
<icek> royk, whats the easiest way to install cacti
<icek> and set i tup
 * RoyK is tired and goes to sleep soon
<netritious> I have a remote host "pfg" logging to syslog on hardy on my local network. What do I add to /etc/syslog.conf in order to have messages from pfg written to /var/log/pfg.log instead of /var/log/syslog ?
<latenite> Hi folks, I am trying to format ma usb pendrive  but it fails -without error- http://pastie.org/1234249 what am I doing wrong here ? thanks
<twb> Looks like the stick didn't like you removing its partition table.
<twb> The file /dev/sdb doesn't exist, which implies that kernel lost contact with the device, and udev removed it from /dev.
<twb> Try removing and reinserting the device; check dmesg before and after.
<_Techie_> replug the device
<_Techie_> also, mount -t ext /dev/sdb /mnt/stick/
<latenite> http://pastie.org/1234261 no luck. I swear the stick is not broken...it workes fine befor formating it a minute ago
<_Techie_> latenite, try -t extfs
<_Techie_> been awhile since ive had to mount a removable drive, so im a bit rusty
<arrrghhh> it's it -t <fs>
<arrrghhh> so -t ext2?
<arrrghhh> isn't it
<_Techie_> well, i have a feeling that all extX's
<arrrghhh> hrm
<_Techie_> are put under one fs type
<arrrghhh> yea, i think you're right... sorry :S
<latenite> arrrghhh, _Techie_ I used mkfs.ext3 to format (sie paste) and -t ext3 fails.
<arrrghhh> wait
<arrrghhh> you formatted a flash card as ext3?!?
<twb> _Techie_: if you look at the error, you can see that the block device doesn't exist; forcing a filesystem type won't help.
<arrrghhh> i thought journaled FS are a big no-no on flash cards.
<arrrghhh> i always format mine as ext2 or VFAT
<latenite> twb, right. but why is taht so? after formating freshly
<latenite> arrrghhh, why would the be a nono?
<arrrghhh> the journaling screws up the cards i thought...
<arrrghhh> not sure how that works on SSD's tho.
<latenite> http://pastie.org/1234268
<arrrghhh> does /dev/sdb even exist?
<arrrghhh> it might've changed with the replug
<latenite> sure http://pastie.org/1234268
<latenite> any more ideas what is screwing that up?
<arrrghhh> uhm
<arrrghhh> i don't get it, does /dev/sdb exist or not?
<arrrghhh> do a 'ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid'
<twb> latenite: because your key is crap?
<latenite> twb, cfdisk sais: Warning!!  Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
<latenite> wtf is that? :)
<arrrghhh> you need to recreate the partition table.
<arrrghhh> or, perhaps, create would be the correct word.
<twb> latenite: sounds like there was a GPT partition table there, and you didn't correctly remove it.
<twb> Write zeroes over the first megabyte, then mke2fs -j /dev/sdb again.
<latenite> twb, still no luck : http://pastie.org/1234311
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663636 in net-snmp (main) "libsnmp-base doesn't have the /usr/share/snmp/mibs directory and files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663636
<chiapagringo> Does anyone know how to improve the speeed of NFS on Ubuntu?  Or maybe can someone point me to a good webpage on the same?
<twb> chiapagringo: increase the block size?
<chiapagringo> ok, on both the server and client?
<chiapagringo> sorry for the stupid question.  this is my first NFS config
<chiapagringo> but I did get it up and running!  Now I just need it to go faster...  :-)
<chiapagringo> twb:  On both the client & server, or just the client?  I think both, correct?
<twb> One moment
<twb> I use these in exports(5): (ro,async,all_squash,nohide,no_subtree_check,insecure_locks)
<twb> I can't be bothered finding a client
<chiapagringo> understood
<twb> (They're thinclients in another state and I don't have ssh into them)
<chiapagringo> I will look at my export settings
<chiapagringo> much appreciated
<twb> Most of it's client side IIRC
<Flam`> So I did a remote upgrade from ubuntu server 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts, and then restarted the server.  After waiting more than 2 hours, I still wasn't able to SSH into my server.  I found out that I have KVM/IP on my server so I logged into that and I see that my server is stuck on the loading screen:  "Ubuntu 10.04  . . . ." and the dots keep changing colors but it never actually boots
<Flam`> in.  Any ideas what caused this?
<Flam`> And now the screen is blank (all black)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663672 in autofs5 (main) "won't mount NFS mounts with space in the name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663672
<etcetera> anyone know of a non-zimbra caldav / imap solution that's fairly easy to implement?
<etcetera> I guess it doesn't exist...
<demonspork> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I installed wordpress and it functioned fine for multiple sites - but suddenly without me changing any settings it doesn't work at all, just "This link appears to be broken" when I attempt to visit the URL for the wordpress. What do I need to check because I am lost on attempting to troubleshoot this
<demonspork> now when I try to even completely clear the wordpress settings, start from scratch and go through an install guide, I can't get it to work
<qman__> Flam`, press escape
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663675 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663675
<ttx> SpamapS: still around ?
<ttx> kim0: looking at the specs you added to the cloud track...
<ttx> kim0: I think the subjects make sense, but there are too many of them
<ttx> kim0: it might make sense to regroup some of them for discussion purposes, even if that means splitting them again after UDS
<ttx> kim0: if you have sessions with a short subject, people won't show up
<kim0> ttx: yeah, I think I will change that
<ttx> kim0: at least merge screencast library and training sessions
<ttx> kim0: also, do you think we need to discuss "present at cloud conferences" at UDS ?
<ttx> kim0: that sounds like a Canonical only thing
<kim0> ttx: I don't really ..
<ttx> kim0: if it doesn't really need discussion, then you can mention it in the training session+screencast library session at UDS
<nagchampa> i've just installed a mysql server with ubuntu server, and we are migrating the database from centos, which keeps the data in /var/lib/mysql/data and we had backupscripts that we want to keep looking there
<nagchampa> i've changed the my.cnf to have that as the data dir, there was a couple of files i wasn't sure if they should remain in /var/lib/mysql or be moved too
<nagchampa> i found that mysql_upgrade_info should be put in the data dir, but should I move debian-5.1.flag to the data dir too? or is it a package manager flag, and should remain in /var/lib/mysql
<JamesPage> ttx:  hey - have you got time to discuss bug 660421?  Might be worth a SRU for maverick
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 660421 in lighttpd "After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 amd64, every execution of a php page causes a 403 error. Lighttpd + PHP cgi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660421
<ttx> JamesPage: will look in a few
<JamesPage> ttx: ta
<ttx> JamesPage: yes, nominating
<JamesPage> ttx: apologies for the delay in this one; I incorrectly marked it as invalid once a workaround was provided (obviously did not have my brain engaged that day)
<sanduz2> do you guys think if i use a ppa for a webserver software, instead of the ubunt-server default package, that it will be less stable?
<_ruben> depends on the ppa
<_ruben> well, the maintainer of the ppa that is
<sanduz2> oh, im using the one for cherokee
<sanduz2> how can you tell? if they have lots of open tickets n stuff?
<_ruben> that, and the description of the ppa can contain hints as well .. it the description mentions "just for fun" for instance
<_ruben> could also contact the maintainer and ask how important that ppa is to him/her
<sanduz2> hm, they just describe the product and have no open bugs
<sanduz2> thanks ill probably contact them
<a_ok> I find that apache has quite large virtmem size: 170M. It is a default configuration with php5 (10.04). on my laptop (archlinux) apache with php5 only uses 25M. whats wrong with my ubuntu installation?
<sanduz2> hey _ruben, the web server i use only releases source code and it looks like binary packages are maintained by other people who volunteer. so how does this compare to the official package in ubuntu-server? who works on that?
<_ruben> "Ubuntu Developers" .. basically consisting of the ubuntu core developers and the motus
<sanduz2> hmm ok thanks, and since many more users use that it should be more stable huh
<_ruben> more users -> more bugs can be found -> if those bugs are fixed, it should be (more) stable :)
<twister004> hi everytbody!.. is it safe to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10(Meerkat)?
<twister004> or is this in a beta Phase?
<twister004> _ruben.. ur saying it's not safe?.. is 10.04
<sanduz2> thanks :]
<twister004> 10.04(my current version) good enough?
<_ruben> twister004: i was responding to sanduz2
<_ruben> twister004: 10.10 has been released offically (not beta anymore)
<twister004> _ruben.. is it safe to upgrade from 10.04(LTS) to 10.10?
<twister004> is this LTS too?..
<_ruben> no, not LTS
<_ruben> 12.04 is likely to be LTS again
<_ruben> i'd stick with 10.04 (being LTS), unless you really need a feature/whatever that's present in 10.10
<twister004> so.. if I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, will there be any issues w.r.t LTS or something like that?
<twister004> _ruben.. is there a 10.04 non-LTS version too?
<_ruben> no (except you'll need to change a update manager setting, as by default lts only upgrades to next lts) and no
<xampart> how can manage how many kernel-version are being kept?
<twb> xampart: you can't
<twb> By default, apt/dpkg will *never* automatically remove a kernel package.
<twb> I guess you could disable that safety net if you really wanted to; it's in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<xampart> twb: i have kernel-versions from 2.6.24.-19 to 2.6.32-24 now, and would like to make space for 2.6.32-25 in /boot/
<xampart> so i think 3 or 4 latest versions would suffice
<twb> I always just go into aptitude's GUI and manually purge the oldest
<xampart> hmph....so no reasonable way to make automatic removal.
<twb> xampart: if you find one, let me know
<lau> I am trying to setup openldap on my lucid server
<lau> I use slapd.conf file and set backend / database hdb
<lau> what is the difference between rootdn "cn=root,dc=foo,dc=bar"
<lau> and access to ... by dn="cn=admin,dc=foo,dc=bar"
<lau> why not use cn=root in the acl ?
<twb> Because the root bind DN isn't the same as the unix root user?
<lau> do you mean ldap root != unix root user ?
<twb> Basically
<lau> ok so rootdn "cn=Manager,dc=example,dc=com"
<lau> is the slapd.conf directive that define the root bind DN am i right ?
<_ruben> ladp is something i definately needa move up on my todo list gradually
<_ruben> ldap too
<lau> point is anytime I dpkg-reconfigure slapd
<lau> my slapd.conf is erased and replaced by slapd.conf dir with new configuration via ldiff
<lau> this is really anyoing since I loose the existing conf.
<ubuN3wb3> who knows about the wlanstick "wg111v2"?to aktivate it in ubunto
<cwillu_at_work> lau, dpkg-divert is your friend
<lau> ok cwillu_at_work do you use it with ldap ?
<lau> it seems that we cannot divert directories with dpkg-divert :(
<cwillu_at_work> no, but if you haven't tried it, you should
<cwillu_at_work> oh, I thought this was just a file
<lau> thx for sharing this cmd with me :)
<lau> I don't think that will fix my issue but it is a cmd to know
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661024 in etckeeper (main) "etckeeper fail to work when installed during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661024
<xampart> i try to reinstall newest kernel-update, but get this error:
<xampart> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.32-25-server package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<xampart> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<xampart> the original install failed due to not enough space
<xperia> hello to all. i have strange permission problems with dovecot !
<xperia> dovecot: 2010-10-20 12:05:11 Error: auth-worker(default): pam(info@mydomain,127.0.0.1): pam_authenticate() failed: Authentication failure
<xperia> dovecot: 2010-10-20 12:05:11 Fatal: chdir(/usr/local/virtual/mydomain/info) failed with uid 150: Permission denied
<xperia> dovecot: 2010-10-20 12:05:11 Error: child 22644 (imap) returned error 89 (Fatal failure)
<xperia> can somebody help me finding out where exactly the problem is. i just dont get whise what is wrong here.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #618600 in etckeeper (main) ".etckeeper file should be added to .gitignore" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618600
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662103 in samba "Ubuntu 10.10 安装 samba有警告提示" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662103
<alvin> (Lucid. eth0 is configured in /etc/network/interfaces ) If I do: $ sudo ifdown eth0, I see the message: interface eth0 not configured
<_ruben> alvin: you can't "down" an interface that's already "down"
<alvin> _ruben: The command is executed when the interface is up
<_ruben> alvin: then something went wrong while bringing up the interface, as the system thinks the interface isn't up
<alvin> Nothing looks wrong. Interface is up. I can then bring it down with $ sudo ifconfig down eth0, but not with ifdown
<_ruben> what does it say when you do ifconfig down eth0 followed by ifup eth0 ?
<alvin> _ruben: Well, the interface goes down (I can't see anything, because I do not have physical access.) ifup brings the interface up, but does not set the gateway
<_ruben> so ifup probably bails out with an error (due to the gateway issue), and doesn't mark the interface up ("up" has a different meaning for ifup/ifdown and ifconfig)
<alvin> ah
<alvin> I'll read some documentation then. Nothing looks wrong with /etc/network/interfaces. I can restart the networking service, and everything is set right. Only ifdown does not work.
<SpamapS> ttx: I'm up now, still need me?
<ttx> SpamapS: yes, but you should be sleeping, no ?
<SpamapS> ttx: tell that to my 1 year old
<ttx> hehe
<ttx> two questions
<ttx> 1- do you think web-scaling-tech would benefit from being split into multiple sessions ? Or we can run one and schedule another next week if needed
<ttx> I used to think the former, but now I'm inclined to the latter.
<ttx> 2- There is high demand for a PXE server / netboot / preseeder task
<SpamapS> ttx: I think each topic within should be fairly rapid. If there weren't so many un-packaged technologies, I'd have just left it off the session list as its clear we need to package some of them... but with so many, I want to have a chat about prioritization.
<ttx> not sure   	 cloud-server-n-install-service would cover for it
<ttx> would you be for a separate session on the subject ?
<SpamapS> pxe/boot/presseder, isn't mathiaz working on some of that?
<ttx> SpamapS: ack on (1)
<ttx> I'll check with him if that is included or concurrent
<ttx> SpamapS: ok, thx
<SpamapS> I thought we already had a good pxe boot + pressed procedure..
<ttx> SpamapS: it's still a bit painful to install
<SpamapS> hah pressed.. preseed
<ttx> SpamapS: the idea would be to make it straghtforward for users
<SpamapS> The last time I pxe booted a debian box was 2003
<ttx> mathiaz's spec is geared towards cloud deployments
<SpamapS> but with rhel/centos its realy intuitive and simple
<ttx> so I'm not sure that would cover that "easy" bit
<ttx> I'll see with him.
<SpamapS> yeah, I'd be happy to run a session on that, though I won't have time to actually try out the current situation, I do know how it *should* work.
<ttx> ack, thx
<SpamapS> BTW, I'm thinking of doing a lightning talk on Drive + Fedex days.
<ttx> SpamapS: you're on your own, buddy
<SpamapS> :)
<SpamapS> hmm looks like I have one participation conflict
<SpamapS> I guess I don't *have* to be at the cloudera hadoop session
<ttx> SpamapS: the current planning is far from definitive
<ttx> set yourself as essential were you WANT/need to be
<ttx> I'll do nightmare-planning tomorrow morning :)
<SpamapS> thats what I've done. :)
<ttx> good.
<SpamapS> I did 17 sessions tho
<ttx> woo
<SpamapS> I think somebody warned against more than 15
<ScottK> SpamapS: Don't worry.  There will be more invented at UDS, so you'll do more than you plan on.
<noaXess> hi all.
<noaXess> for a new server.. should i use 10.10 or 10.04 lts?
<Hobart> Depends how long you want support available for it :)
<Hobart> 10.04 will be supported with patches 'til 2015, 10.10 until april 2012 I believe.
<noaXess> Hobart: hm...
<noaXess> what would you choose?
<noaXess> but 10.10 can be upgraded anytime to a supported version or any other..
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> what is the next lts version? does it come in 2015 or earlier?
<Hobart> I don't mind upgrading, for something major I'd use 10.10.  For something I intend to leave in a back room and forget about I'd use LTS. (or debian stable >.>)
<Hobart> LTS is biannual, so april 2012 I believe.
<noaXess> Hobart: .. it will be a vbox host..
<Hobart> since virtualization stuff is still relatively new and improving, I think newer is better...
<noaXess> ok.. it's just a choice ;)..
<Hobart> (my opinion, I'm just some guy in a chat room)
<noaXess> hehe..
<tdn> Ubuntu Server gives me this motd: http://paste.adora.dk/P1796.html How is this generated? How do I get this on my Ubuntu Desktop machines?
<noaXess> tdn: after 9.10 i think thats also on a desktop..
<Hobart> tdn -> http://joshmoles.com/2009/01/21/supercharge-the-ubuntu-motd/ ?
<Hobart> (landscape-common ?)
<tdn> noaXess, no, I use 10.04 desktop and it is not there.
<noaXess> tdn: hm...
<tdn> Hobart, you mean that I should just install landscape-common?
<tdn> Hobart, thanks.
<Hobart> tdn -> appears to have worked on my 10.10 lappy
<RoyK^> noaXess: I'd use 10.04 unless there was something I really needed in 10.10
<noaXess> RoyK^: but it's not wrong to use 10.10 right?
<noaXess> i think for a virtual host it will be ok to use 10.01
<noaXess> 10.10 ^
<RoyK^> noaXess: of course, it'll probably work, but it's more hassle, since 10.10 won't be supported more than 18 months
<RoyK^> but then, if it's not an important server, go on
<noaXess> RoyK^: you also build a virtual host? what do you use then?
<RoyK^> noaXess: I use 10.04 for most stuff, except some older boxes still on 8.04
<RoyK^> the 8.04 will be supported until april 2013, so I'm not in a hurry upgrading them...
<ehcah>  My server is providing its DNS and DHCP services correctly, however clients are not able to access the internet.  I'm fairly confident it's a stupid mistake I've made with the default routing on eth0.
<pmatulis> ehcah: can a client ping the external address of your server?
<pmatulis> (external = the interface closest to the internet)
<ehcah> pmatulis:  eth0?
<noaXess> RoyK^: ok... thanks for information..
<pmatulis> i'm assuming client traffic is going through the server
<pmatulis> ehcah: ^
<RoyK^> ehcah: is your server a router?
<ehcah> pmatulis:  Yes. I only want the Telco gateway to provide Internet to my server and my server everyone else.
<ehcah> RoyK: In this case, yes.
<RoyK^> ehcah: have you enabled ip forwarding? have you configured it to NAT the client traffic?
<ehcah> RoyK:  I don't know where to look. I've been through all the files I find to edit. No GUI, Webmin or eBox this time are leaving me stupider than usual.
<ehcah> RoyK:  Is this additional information I add to  /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK^> ehcah: echo 'net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1' >> /etc/sysctl.conf ; sysctl -p
<RoyK^> that will enable ip forwarding
<RoyK> ehcah: iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/22 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<RoyK> change the ip addresses to the ones the clients have and eth0 to whatever nic is on the internet side
<RoyK> then try again
<ehcah> I don't have permission for the first command using sudo?
<RoyK> sudo -i
<RoyK> then run those commands
<ehcah> RoyK:  iptables: no chain/target/match that name.
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> sorry
<ehcah> the first command worked though.
<RoyK> -A
<RoyK> not -D
<RoyK> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/22 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<RoyK> sort of
<RoyK> -D is delete
<ehcah> I thought I had disabled the "root" account. Did I just become root for that command only?
<RoyK> sudo -i
<RoyK> -i == interactive
<RoyK> disabled root means you can't login as root over ssh
<ehcah> ah.
<Pici> RoyK: Er, you can if you use key-based auth.
<RoyK> you will always have the possibility to run, say, bash with sudo
<RoyK> Pici: not on my servers :)
<Pici> By default you can.
<RoyK> yeah
<ehcah> Using sudo, I get.  Actually getting the ROOT prompt, surprised me.
<ehcah> root... prompt should have said.
<RoyK> well, sudo lets you run something as root, and now it's running a shell
<RoyK> meaning you're root
<ehcah> got it.
<RoyK> anywy - try -A with iptables
<RoyK> it won't survive a reboot, but we'll get to that later
<ehcah> Ran the command succesfully.
<ehcah> I had already given my eth0 a static IP and set a DHCP range in /etc/dhcp3/ last night.
<ehcah> Is there something else I should do before turning off DHCP on my Telco Gateway and rebooting my laptop?
<RoyK> does your linux box get an official ip from the telco when you connect it directly?
<RoyK> start with checking that
<alonswartz> hey folks - any puppet experts in the room? I would like to discuss a possible idea for a session in UDS.
<ehcah> No.  My gateway get's its external IP through DHCP from the Telco.  I assign the gateway an address of 192.168.1.5 and turn off DHCP services. eth0 is statically assigned 192.168.1.25 and DHCP Server and DNS Server are started.
<RoyK> ok, and then the clients are on 192.168.2.0/24 ?
<RoyK> btw, no need to disable the dhcp server on the gateway so long as only the linux box is connected to it - dhcp won't pass through a router
<ehcah> This may not be correct, but I start the DHCP rante at 192.168.1.100-175.  I assume the I should have answered you like 192.168.1.0/24
<RoyK> never mind that
<RoyK> that's the dhcp server on the telco's router, right?
<ehcah> RoyK - It must be the way my devices are plugged into my switches, but I have found the gateway and my server to be in competition sometimes if I do not disable it.
<RoyK> ehcah: pastebin 'ifconfig -a', please
<RoyK> ehcah: then the cabling is wrong - use a direct cable (it might need to be crossover, but I doubt it) from the telco router to the linux box. then connect the linux box's internal nic to the switch
<ehcah> RoyK:  That would be my problem then.  I am not using eth1 at all.
<ehcah> How can I pastebin from a putty ssh terminal session?
<RoyK> eh
<ehcah> I can not copy and paste?
<RoyK> you're setting up a router with _one_ nic?
<RoyK> that won't work
<RoyK> that is, it might work if you're a good linux hacker, but AFAICS you're not
<RoyK> so get another nic
<noaXess> have a 3ware 9650SE raid controller in my server... have build a raid1 and a raid5 in the controller.. but i can't see them in my ubuntu server setup?.. need i a driver to access the raid? i thought a driver with a hardware rai controller isn't needed??
<noaXess> =??
<RoyK> noaXess: 9650SE should be supported
<noaXess> RoyK: doesn't work.. hm... can it be cause the raid isn't finaly initialed?
<RoyK> I don't think so - I think  that can be done i the background
<RoyK> what does lshw say?
<noaXess> RoyK: so i don't need any driver to use on server setup right? or need i choose the 3w9xxxx driver?
<noaXess> RoyK: just a moment.. will check
<RoyK> I've setup a dozen or more servers with 3ware controllers, and it's never been a problem except once where the distro was too old for a pci express card
<noaXess> RoyK: the raid will be builded in foreground.. so is it then possible that's it's not ready for use?
<noaXess> i see the controller and can control the attached hd's
<RoyK> I guess you're right
<noaXess> RoyK: so build the raid in background and use it while it wil be builded, right?
<noaXess> sorry.. long time ago i worked with a hardware controller ;)..
<RoyK> yes
<noaXess> ok..
<RoyK> if you choose to build in the foreground, a reboot will probably interrupt that
<mathiaz> ttx: o/
<ttx> mathiaz: mumble
<noaXess> RoyK: same... have created a raid1 background and the oder raid5 in he background.. but can't see them in ubuntu server installatio.. lshw isn't available in server install..
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://confoo.ca/en <- interesting to you?
<noaXess> RoyK: lspci will show me the 3ware controller
<noaXess> hm...
<RoyK> noaXess: nothing in /proc/partitions either?
<noaXess> RoyK: no..
<RoyK> 10.04?
<noaXess> RoyK: in the mainboard bios, boot settings i can just choose the 3ware controller.. and not the two raid's i created..
<noaXess> 10.04.1
<RoyK> it's normal that the mainboard bios doesn't see raid controllers like ordinary drives
<RoyK> well, after all the talk of not using 10.10 for servers, this is one of the reasons to try it - new hardware...
<noaXess> RoyK: ok...
<noaXess> download........
<noaXess> RoyK: you wrote that the 3w 9650 is supported.. from who? unbuntu 10.04?
<RoyK> well, there might be newer firmware revisions around...
<noaXess> RoyK: ah you wrote: should be.. hm.. trying 10.10 after downloading and burning..
<noaXess> we will see..
<RoyK> http://pastebin.com/fphEgXDV <-- this is from a 10.04 server
<RoyK> a cute little 1U pizzabox with 64 gigs of RAM and 2x8-core CPUs :D
<noaXess> RoyK: yes.. same controller here..hm...
<noaXess> RoyK: and your setup was without any driver?
<RoyK> noaXess: this is a 2-port controller
<noaXess> i have the 4port
<RoyK> driver is included
<noaXess> no.. also 2port controller for 8 hd's
<noaXess> 4 each port
<RoyK> erm - did't you say you were building a RAID-5 and a RAID-1?
<RoyK> AFAIK you can't span a RAID-5 over more controllers with 3ware
<latenite> Hi folks, can you recommend a benchmarktool? I tried povray and would like to try some others, too
<noaXess> RoyK: have 6 hd's, 2x 500gb, 4x 2tb.. 2x500gb -> raid1, 4x 2tb-> raid5
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ic
<noaXess> RoyK: oing.. but why does it not warn me?..
<RoyK> well, you have two mirrors and a raid5
<noaXess> but the raid1 should be used.. or does it fail too?
<RoyK> no problems with that
<RoyK> but you won't be able to make a 6-drive RAID-5 with two 4-port cards
<noaXess> RoyK: have just one controller.. so my setup of the raid's is ok?... on first port there are 2 500gb and 2 2tb hd's.. and on the second the other 2 2tb hd's
<RoyK> (unless I'm terribly mistaken)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #663920 in eucalyptus (main) "public IPs unroutable from instances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663920
<RoyK> noaXess: looks fine
<noaXess> i have 6 hd's.. 2x 500gb, 4x 2 tb
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> hm.. what can be wrong?
<RoyK> newer firmware or hardware revision
<RoyK> perhaps a new pci id that isn't recognized
<RoyK> that's quite common
<noaXess> RoyK: ok.. so try with 10.10
<RoyK> yep
<noaXess> RoyK: and if that fails.. i will boot from a live-cd and send lspci information about the controller
<noaXess> 10.10 livecd
<RoyK> yep
<noaXess> RoyK: for my understanding.. ubuntu will need a driver to work with the controller.. right?
<RoyK> noaXess: yes, and most drivers are included
<RoyK> noaXess: the 3w-9xxx driver is indeed included
<RoyK> but when a driver loads, it looks for a known PCI ID
<RoyK> that is - I'm unsure about how that works on PCI Express
 * RoyK might be wrong
<RoyK> anyway - try 10.10
<RoyK> if that doesn't work, something may be bad with your setup
<noaXess> RoyK: 10.10 also won't work.. will use a 10.04 kubuntu to start live.. and check lspci and lshw
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> noaXess: how long will it take for those RAIDs to build?
<noaXess> RoyK: hm... i don't see any progress... i
<RoyK> there should be a percentage indicator
<RoyK> perhaps try to destroy them all and only create the root mirror first
<RoyK> that probably won't take too much time building
<RoyK> even in the foreground
<RoyK> noaXess: ?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is  there ubuntu preinstall ver?
<RoyK> preinstall?
<drcode> I mean console only
<drcode> I want to install server with console only , I don't need all gui and so
<RoyK> ubuntu server doesn't come with a gui
<noaXess> RoyK: ok.... and have data..
<RoyK> by default
<drcode> ubuntu server come without a gui?
<drcode> ok
<RoyK> yes
<drcode> thanx RoyK
<drcode> if I install server on diffrent hardware
<RoyK> drcode: there is also an OEM install mode, but I doubt you'll need that
<noaXess> RoyK: lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516861/
<drcode> I can tell ubuntu to recognize all hardware?
<drcode> I want to install ubuntu on vbox
<drcode> then copy it into real server
<RoyK> drcode: it'll recognize all hardware it has drivers for, which should include most stuff
<drcode> and tell ubuntu to recognize my hardware
<RoyK> noaXess: did you rebuild that mirror, or what do you mean, do you have data on it?
<drcode> I know that it recognize in the install itself?
<noaXess> RoyK: no data.. fresh server.. can do rebuild raid1.. or recreate
<RoyK> drcode: yes
<RoyK> noaXess: just delete all RAIDs and rebuild the small one for the root
<RoyK> noaXess: the lshw looks good
<noaXess> RoyK: ok... and here is lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516862/
<drcode> how I can force ubuntu to recognize my hardware?
<noaXess> RoyK: first was lspci ;).. LOL
<RoyK> drcode: try first
<RoyK> noaXess: heh - I still see no problems
<drcode> k
<RoyK> drcode: try to boot up on an ubuntu server cd - see what it recognizes
<noaXess> RoyK: .. me to.. so.. try to recreate the raid1 and test
<drcode> ok
<RoyK> noaXess: try to drop both RAIDs first, just in case
<RoyK> drcode: if there is something it can't find, you may need custom drivers for it
<drcode> I can copy my vbox image and restore it on real server
<drcode> I see
<drcode> thanx roy
<RoyK> noaXess: but ... you said you had a four-port controller, right? you can't have a raid1 _and_ a raid5 on that one
<RoyK> either one raid5 or two mirrors
<RoyK> mirror == raid1
<RoyK> noaXess: did you create a raid5 on two drives???
<noaXess> RoyK: now i create the raid1 on 2 drives.. and no i have created the raid5 on 4 drives... raid 5 need a minimum 3 drives
<RoyK> noaXess: I thought you said you only had one controller
<RoyK> with 4 ports
<noaXess> RoyK: a question.. in advanced settings on creating the raid on the 3ware controller there is a opetion: Boot Volume Size.. need i really set it manually?
<noaXess> RoyK: one controller with two ports.. on each ports the controller can handle 4 hd's
<RoyK> noaXess: never mind that - it's for splitting up the RAID into smaller volumes
<noaXess> RoyK: so don't need set Boot Volume Size
<RoyK> noaXess: erm... SAS expanders?
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> noaXess: what is the full model name of that controller?
<RoyK> noaXess: the one I'm using is 9650SE-2LP
 * RoyK is sincerily confused
<drcode> how can I put set http_proxy  to be also after the boot?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: o/
<noaXess> RoyK: just a moment..
<JamesPage> mathiaz: hi - still OK for a catchup?
<mathiaz> JamesPage: yop - mumble?
<JamesPage> mathiaz: OK
<noaXess> RoyK: 3ware 9650SE-8LPML
<RoyK> noaXess: ah - that's an 8-port
<noaXess> RoyK: the 3w-9650se should realy be supported..
<noaXess> RoyK: so i sad.. but to connectors.. ok ;).. and each connector has 4 ports..
<RoyK> noaXess: nevertheless - did you try to create that mirror in the foreground?
<noaXess> RoyK: wait..
<noaXess> RoyK: i create the raid1, and press F8 to finisch, then it ask about saving the config, i press Y, then: Parameter isn't changeable, press any key to continue.. i press any key, and it leaves controller configuration..
<RoyK> wtf?
<RoyK> is there a choice in the controller menu to just reset everything?
<noaXess> RoyK: now on reboot i go into controller config and see: exportable units.. and there is my raid1.. but no creating progres..
<noaXess> RoyK: yes..
<noaXess> will try
<noaXess> RoyK: what about the message if i save the config: Parameter isn't changeable?
<RoyK> that's what I'm worrying about
<noaXess> RoyK: i will try to set the Boot Volume size same as the raid1 size
<RoyK> that really shouldn't matter
<RoyK> just create a new raid1 for the root
<RoyK> it should get exported
<RoyK> unless there is some manual export thing in this controller
<noaXess> RoyK: ok..
<noaXess> don't see anything..
<RoyK> [17:10]  <noaXess> RoyK: now on reboot i go into controller config and see: exportable units.. and there is my raid1.. but no creating progres..
<RoyK> perhaps that means you'll need to explicitly export it?
<ttx> JamesPage: looking at the jython merge, it's in the same situation as the Groovy merge, it introduces a few new deps tat we'd have to MIR first
<ttx> JamesPage: could you add it to your "sucky packages" list ?
<noaXess> RoyK: hm... don't really know.. but if the raid1 will be build, i should see some hd activity, ight?..
<noaXess> right ^
<RoyK> yes
<noaXess> RoyK: i started now verifying the raid1.. maybe..
<noaXess> RoyK: have no export option...
<_ruben> bah .. the installer insists on using GPT for my 2TB drives (which are smaller than 2^41 bytes which is the max for a MBR/DOS label)
<RoyK> I checked the 3ware manual - exportable units should be visible for the OS
<noaXess> RoyK: ok.. hm.. verifing now at 3%..
<RoyK> well, let's hope that works
<noaXess> i also found this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/twa.4freebsd.html
<RoyK> well, the twa utility, or even tw_cli, will help you once you get the system up and running
<noaXess> RoyK: ok..
<RoyK> I wrote a nagios plugin using tw_cli to check drive status
<noaXess> RoyK: oi.. cool..
<RoyK> (or I found one and rewrote that, don't remember)
<noaXess> hehe
<RoyK> nagios, or rather, icinga, should be used for monitoring imho
<noaXess> RoyK: normaly in the 3ware controller settings, after creating a raid and save the settings, a progress should come up, right?
<RoyK> yeah
<noaXess> strange.. cause there is only the save configuration question, i press y, and it leaves controller config and boot process goes on
<noaXess> maybe check firmware if the controller..
<RoyK> yeah, see if there are some upgrades
<noaXess> is it possible to upgrade firmware without any OS?
<RoyK> or downgrades :P
<RoyK> usually firmware upgrade happens from a CD running DOS
<noaXess> 4.10.00.007 from 9.5.3 from 26.11.2009
<noaXess> hm.. ot really new..
<RoyK> noaXess: also, keep in mind that if you don't have battery backup on the controller, make sure you disable write cache - IIRC it's enabled by default
<noaXess> RoyK: have BBU... and will check write cache... why disabling it?
<RoyK> seems that's the latest
<RoyK> noaXess: no need to disable it with the BBU
<noaXess> ah.. sorry.. your wrote it :)
<RoyK> noaXess: is that the firmware version you have now?
<noaXess> RoyK: no... can't check it.. verifying is in progress. 25%
<RoyK> k
<thesheff17> Does anyone know if apt-proxy will work with the partner repository? I'm getting terrible download speeds in the amazon cloud with package sun-java6-jdk
<JamesPage> ttx: consider jython added to the list....
<Sander^home> Anyone have a support agrement with Ubuntu?
 * RoyK doesn't
<RoyK> Sander^home: you might mean with Canonical? :)
<Sander^home> Yeah.
<Sander^home> Wondring if anyone have had any good experience with canonical.
<RoyK> we have engaged a local consulting house in case we need some backup support-wise
<Sander^home> Maybe thats better.
<lau> I am trying to set ldap auth from ubuntu client to ubuntu-server ldap
<lau> I sudo dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config
<lau> sudo auth-client-config -t nss -p lac_ldap
<lau> sudo pam-auth-update
<lau> on teh client side
<RoyK> noaXess: getting somewhere?
<lau> id ldap_user is ok
<noaXess> RoyK: verifying....
<lau> but su ldap_user fail auth
<lau> any idea ?
<noaXess> RoyK: 54%..... bbs.. dinner time..
<SpamapS> mathiaz: pong, reading about confoo now
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I could see giving a talk at that one.. given all of the things we've been exposed to w.r.t. "software development and project management" .. we could just create a talk.. "Ubuntu as a platform for Software Development and Project Management
<patdk-wk> hmm, I wonder what the min entropy bits I should set for user passwords
<RoyK> hi all. I just upgraded this test vm to Maverick, but now, on login, it says this http://pastebin.com/x80BS4TU
<RoyK> any idea how to make it stop reporting lucid?
<RoyK> noaXess: still no action?
 * RoyK suggests noaXess returns his expensive RAID controllers and installs opensolaris/openindiana instead with all the benefits of ZFS on commodity hardware
<Bilge> So although the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 went smooth yesterday, I was notified on login that a kernel update was available. Applying it and rebooting caused my system to fail unrecoverably since it tried to update grub and I am using lilo and din't catch this discrepancy myself before rebooting
<RoyK> Bilge: using lilo?
<RoyK> in 2010?
<RoyK> Bilge: AFAIK the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04.1 will install grub2
<RoyK> that may be the issue
<alex88> hi guys
<alex88> i have to diagnose why my firewall and bind9 stopped working
<alex88> http://pastebin.com/PJKGmyK8 auth.log and http://pastebin.com/dirZPM0V syslog
<qman__> I'm curious as to why, exactly, sshd is listening on 443
<patdk-wk> qman, to get around corperate firewalls :)
<alex88> patdk-wk: awesome! :) bypass isa server at work :)
<electro_> An application I was running aborted and tied up a linux server while writing a 38GB core dump. I tried killing the process with ^C and with 'kill', to no avail. Is there some way to kill a process during a core dump?
<alex88> electro_: try kill -kill pid
<patdk-wk> alex88 sounds like it's attempting to do ipv6 stuff, but you don't have ipv6
<qman__> kill -9
<qman__> as for bind, looks like something shut it down at 01:14 and it never started back up
 * patdk-wk won't use named
<hallyn> so to create a package for natty, can i just do it all in maverick and change the .changes file to say natty?
<qman__> try manually restarting it
<qman__> service bind stop, service bind start
<alex88> qman__: right, also firewall stopped, and saslauthd by syslog..
<alex88> btw, i've restarted it fine, nothing wrong
<alex88> also firewall etc..
<qman__> running any PHP web apps?
<qman__> most of them have massive holes
<hallyn> suppose i should be on ubuntu-devel
<alex88> qman__: 2 wordpress, not so much plugins, binded with wp-sentinel and lastest version of phpmyadmin
<alex88> installed yesterday
<alex88> i think these are secure..
<patdk-wk> heh, I would never call phpmyadmin or wordpress secure
<qman__> yeah
<patdk-wk> seen way too many attacks
<qman__> make sure access to phpmyadmin is locked down
<qman__> in any case, can you go back a bit further on the auth.log?
<qman__> that one starts only four minutes before bind died
<alex88> qman__: sure, let me paste.. wait a second..
<alex88> qman__: http://pastebin.com/jQkPSJnR long enough i think
<alex88> virtualmin has added users alexnetwork, rapstyle for vhosts..
<alex88> also ourmatrix user
<qman__> wondering why root is su-ing to postgres so often
<alex88> mmhh..
<qman__> every 5 or 10 minutes
<alex88> some cron?
<alex88> let me check in webmin..
<qman__> oh lord
<qman__> sorry, not much I can do then
<qman__> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<alex88> command1 && command2 will execute 1 then 2 right?
<Pici> If command1 was successful.
<alex88> ok..thank you..
<alex88> bytheway, i've tried ebox, but i can't install it on vps server
<qman__> it's possible and even likely that webmin botched up your configuration and that's what caused everything to die
<alex88> it's installed from 1 week..not so much
<alex88> is another sys web panel for ubuntu server? instead of ebox
<alex88> going to eat...cya later...thank you all..
 * patdk-wk just uses bash for his panel
<qman__> yeah, I can't in good faith recommend any web panel
<qman__> for anything
<noaXess> RoyK: there is an old firmware on that controller.. 4.08..
<alex88> well, i want to try to chroot php...but i haven't found how..lighttpd has a function for that with spawn-fcgi but apache hasn't... it's useless to have chroot in apache and not in cgi programs..
<tonedevf> I'm running into problems with services accessing an NFS mount, specifically Apache (which has an application that needs to write to that NFS mount), and Samba (which shares that NFS mount with windows clients).  my web research thus far turns up lots of info for this problem in SELinux, but i'm not running SELinux, just ubuntu server 10.04.1. any ideas? and just to clarify, the ubuntu server in question is the NFS client mounting an NFS export
<tonedevf> here's the samba log of a client trying to access the nfs-mounted directory:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/516946/
<tonedevf> any ideas?
<alex88> sorry but i have no experience with samba
<qman__> the apache error log will probably be more informative
<alex88> qman__, talking to me?
<tonedevf> hmm, let me see if i can find the script that caused that
<tonedevf> i believe it simply gave a permission denied error
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ping?
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ping?
<RoAkSoAx> gosh
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ping
<zul> RoAkSoAx: whats up?
<RoAkSoAx> zul: you free to sponsor a rhcs SRU upload for lucid? :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redhat-cluster/+bug/627174
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 627174 in drbd8 "SRU: package drbd8-utils (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/cluster/drbd.sh', which is also in package rgmanager 0:3.0.2-2ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zul> RoAkSoAx: sure
<RoAkSoAx> zul: thanks :)
<alex88> qman__, what you think it's nice for web serving? I usually use apache + suexec + fcgid..
<qman__> I use the default lamp stack
<RoAkSoAx> zul: btw.. forgot to ask you the python script for the server related packages :)
<zul> RoAkSoAx: gimme a sec
<alex88> so no vhosts etc.. i have some users using web apps
<qman__> apache, mod_php
<alex88> oh...ok..so all runned by www-data..
<qman__> yes
<qman__> but I don't have big, multiuser setups
<zul> RoAkSoAx: http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/versions.py
<RoAkSoAx> zul: thanks ;)
<s_dudko>  Hi guys. I've successfully installed 10.10 srv i386 + db2-express-c 9.7.2 . What do I need to enable my php5 applications to connect to DB2. I've installed to php5-odbc, trying to use odbc_connect() with no luck.  Was trying to ask this question on #db2 but it's quiet.
<alex88> qman__, also i think you have trusted users, because they can see each other sites source..
<qman__> well, since I am the only user, yes, I am trusted ;)
<alex88> :)
<gp5st> i have a PL2303 sub serial port attached and it is appearing as /dev/ttyUSB0 and when i screen /dev/ttyUSB0 i just get a lot of junk characters. anyone know what i'm doing wrong or where to steer me?
<qman__> I have other users accessing them, but not administering them
<RoyK> noaXess: tried upgradig it?
<binBASH> s_dudko: google says this http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/db2luw/v9r5/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.db2.luw.apdv.php.doc/doc/c0021523.html
<alex88> qman__, accessing, via ftp?
<scott2> ok I have read through the documentation but still having issues with config file.  Message I am getting in terminal is Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<alex88> btw, rebuilding server :)
<scott2> I have public ip andhave made router changes and I have a domain. my problem is getting my domain to point to my apache2 server (I am hosting my own server)
<noaXess> RoyK: yes.. and also upgrade bios of mainboard..
<noaXess> on it
<alex88> scott2, dyndns?
<scott2> I have two actually go daddy and dyndns
<scott2> I did go into go daddy and had dns point to my public ip
<qman__> alex88, no, accessing the web sites/applications
<zul> RoAkSoAx: this is for lucid?
<alex88> oh, well, so normal clients..
<RoAkSoAx> zul: yes lucid
<Pici> scott2: That message is only a warning anyway, its not an error message.  It shouldn't really impact hosting one site from your server.
<RoAkSoAx> zul: everything is fixed in maverick, and consequently in natty
<zul> k thanks
<scott2> when i enter my web address I do not see the folder location to start building the website, I just get this page is under constuction (go daddy message)
<RoAkSoAx> zul: here's the debdiff with 'lucid-proposed' http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57934544/sru-redhat-cluster.debdiff
<zul> RoAkSoAx: done
<Pici> scott2: First, can you get to that site from inside your network? Secondly, does your domain name resolve to your public IP?
<RoAkSoAx> zul: thank you ;)
<alex88> natty? already decided new name? :)
<gp5st> any of you have any ideas? or has anyone done anything similar before. i think i'm having some other issues as well
<Pici> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<alex88> Pici, thanks ;)
<scott2> It just say "under construction" msg from go daddy.  ?resolve to public ip not sure what you mean by that I am quite new to linux
<alex88> scott2, you use opendns or public dns services? do "host yoursite.com" and check if it's your public ip address
<noaXess> RoyK: i GOT it...
<noaXess> RoyK: i think it was the old firmware on the controller...
<s_dudko> how to get to know if php5 on Srv 10.10 was compiled with option like "./configure --with-pdo-odbc=ibm-db2"
<noaXess> RoyK: time for a beer... and for you too.. where can i send it? ;)
<Pici> s_dudko: You could look at the build logs.   Heres the one from the i386 build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56115054/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.php5_5.3.3-1ubuntu9_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<scott2> I have a registered dns through go daddy and my internet is through comcast.  I verified my public ip address through comcast (I do have a router/wireless that is dhcp)  I used go daddy domain control to point my pub ip to my host name but when putting in the website my request I think just goes to go daddy parked server instead of to my apache web server at home
<scott2> when I restart apache i get  Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<scott2> [Wed Oct 20 09:28:43 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<scott2> [Wed Oct 20 09:28:43 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<scott2>  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<scott2> [Wed Oct 20 09:28:44 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<scott2> [Wed Oct 20 09:28:44 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<scott2> there is a setting in my router for virtual host so not sure if the problem is there or with go daddy or in my config file
<uvirtbot> New bug: #664083 in ec2-api-tools (multiverse) "package missing ec2-describe-tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664083
<Pici> scott2: Is this a commercial or residential comcast account?  Residential ones usually don't allow you to host websites on port 80.
<scott2> residential do I change to port 99 and enter the private ip address assigned by my dhcp?
<raubvogel> scott2, you could have your router forward whatever port to port 80 on your webserver
<Pici> scott2: The first step is to make sure that your website is running.  If you can browse to your internal IP from another computer on your network and see it, then you can proceed to see if you can get to it from outside your network.
<scott2> ok I checked and I can browse to my internal ip address http://192.168.2.11/
<scott2> checking using outside computer (laptop with sprint air card)
<coxn> preseed question. I'm looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/PreseedExamples
<coxn> I see this and like it: d-i     preseed/late_command            string cp -a /cdrom/preseed/install.sh /target/root; sed -i 's_exit 0_sh /root/install.sh_' /target/etc/rc.local;
<coxn> but I'd like to pull from a network location instead of doing a cp off the cd
<coxn> anybody know if wget is available at that stage?
<alex88> also, ii've multiple php configs, so i need to set dir for each php.ini, i have to change basedir and tmp path for each server, is a way to set the user at the beginning and for each tmp and other options set only something like "tmp_dir= /var/www/$user/tmp"^
<scott2> ok tried to access my wesite via a computer outside my lan and getting "sorry we could not find....."  So I can access internally via my 192. address but not outside my lan
<gp5st> i have connected two serial ports together on the same computer and cannot send data between them. where should i start to debug this?
<gp5st> anywhere her who's set up serial terminals before
<scott2> if I had to guess, I just need to make sure my go daddy domain name is not parked and I need to set call forwarding on my home router
<_Techie_> scott2, make sure that if you use NAT, that you have setup to forward port 80, and possbly 443 if you want SSL
<scott2> ok will try thanks everyone for help!
<gp5st> i have connected two serial ports together on the same computer and cannot send data between them. where should i start to debug this?
<fluvvell> gpSst, apart from the obvious question why you would want to do this, are you sure you've wired with a null modem cable?
<gp5st> fluvvell: it should be, it was for a ups to talk to a computer.  My next step is to being a multimeter in tomorrow and check, since I don't know how to otherwise
<fluvvell> gp5st, not so on your assumption. My ups cables are wired completely differently to a null modem cable.
<gp5st> yeah, that's what seems to be the issue. i guess i don't understand why, but i'll take that as is and work with it. i guess i don't understand teh rs232 pinout/usage as i thought i did
<fluvvell> gp5st, so either you get good with a multimeter, a soldering iron and  some pliers, or you go out and buy one of these http://www.tech-faq.com/null-modem-adapter.html
<gp5st> yeah, thanks fluvvell
<fluvvell> and use a straight through cable to connect it.  Ok, so the question goes begging, why two ports on the same computer?
<b14ck> Hi all. I'm trying to fix a problem with some software I'm using. Basically, I'm running ubuntu-server 10.04 (64-bit), and one of my processes which is set to start at boot via init.d is starting BEFORE mysql does, which is causing it to fail. I need to alter the boot order of this process so that it starts AFTER mysqld. Is there a way to do this?
<gp5st> fluvvell: i have a NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller 6 rs232 port and i wanted to test to make sure it was working properly before i move on
<b14ck> I've been trying to figure it out all day, but can't get it.
<gp5st> thanks fluvvell. but that's why, i'm testing the software an card
<hallyn> kirkland: fwiw i'm trying to make a 0.13.0-rc2 kvm build for natty.  more patches got weeded out than were left in, which is nice, but it's dying in ./configure for vnc_sasl in static build.  but i'm working on it
<hallyn> (in case you were thinking of doing it)
<kirkland> hallyn: oh, cool
<kirkland> hallyn: i haven't touched 0.13, but i'm looking forward to seeing it
<jeiworth> b14ck: check in which rcX.d folder the startup script lies in comparison with mysql
<b14ck> jeiworth, i don't even see mysql in any of the rcX.d folders
<b14ck> But I see my process in a lot of them.
<b14ck> From rc1.d to rc6.d its in each one
<Pupeno> Something went wrong in my server and for some people it started to serve source php files instead of interpreting them. I've fixed some php issues and it's still wrong in some pages for some people. It looks like a caching issues. Is there any cache to *reset*?
<jeiworth> ok, the ones starting with S imply that at that runlevel the script is run, the number after the S indicates the order should there be more scripts in that runlevel-folder
<b14ck> jeiworth, In rc0 and rc1 I have 'K99opensips', and in rc2->rc6 I have 'S99opensips'
<b14ck> But I still don't see mysql anywhere (even though I can confirm that it is being started at boot)
<hallyn> drat, it's lool's commit 79427693174a553d62f3da44aacd3f19ba8df3a7
<b14ck> jeiworth, for example, here's my syslog: http://pastie.org/1236383 (last few lines of it anyway). See how opensips is being started BEFORE mysql?
<jeiworth> b14ck: let me check on how exactly the boot order is handled, but S99 should indicate that it executes the script last... hmm
<b14ck> jeiworth, awesome :)
<gp5st> Hmm, so usb A to usb A m/m cables exist; can i cerate a "serial" connection via them?
<jeiworth> b14ck: hmm what does it say as env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL when you check /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf?
<b14ck> jeiworth, 2
<icek> hey, i accidentally forgot the password on mySQL, how do i remove mysql and reinstall it?
<jeiworth> ok, but in rc2.d/ you do not have a copy of S99opensips, right?
<jeiworth> ah yes you do
<jeiworth> :(
<icek> royk
<icek> anyone
<icek> sudo apt-get remove 'mysql-server'
<icek> ?
<b14ck> jeiworth, yah its there
<raubvogel> icek, did you lose the root pw too?
<icek> ya
<jeiworth> icek: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<icek> thanks
<jeiworth> yw
<icek> i just removed mysql server and did apt-get install mysql-server and it prompted me for a new root pass
<icek> so hopefully this works
<gp5st> this might be phrased better: sorry, this may not be the place for it, but : if i have a usb a / usb a m/m cable, can i create a serial connection between computers so that i can log into one like i would if it were an rs232 console (Setting up getty and such)?
<Hobart> gp5st -> sadly, no.  USB is a master-slave not a peer-to-peer, you -can- communicate to some extent if you put an intelligent device between the two, but that's it
<Hobart> (that was an advantage of firewire over usb - real 'peer to peer')
<gp5st> Hobart: oh
<jeiworth> b14ck: take a look at this: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7033/1/ <-- appears that 10.04 also has startup config files in /etc/init/
<gp5st> Hobart: so, i couldn't configure one computer to be a slave?
<b14ck> jeiworth, i'll give it a read, thanks
<jeiworth> b14ck: hope it helps
<zul> SpamapS: ping
<icek> hey i am using this guide to install cacti.... http://openmaniak.com/cacti_tutorial.php
<icek> it all works
<icek> but when i try http://localhost/cacti
<icek> it doesnt find anything
<icek> i have webmin installed already
<icek> so does that affect anything? since that uses apache already i suspect
<gp5st> Hobart: what would something like this (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812816140) ever be used for?
<Bilge> Where are the ufw user rules stored in 10.04?
<Bilge> For backup purposes
<jdstrand> Bilge: /lib/ufw
<Bilge> Oh hi jds :)
<jdstrand> hi
<Bilge> I couldn't remember who wrote ufw but I recognise your nick now
<Bilge> Gave up waiting for the backport of ufw for 8.04 and just bit the bullet and upgraded to 10.04 ;)
<jdstrand> good :) 10.04 has a lot going for it (besides ufw :)
<Bilge> I can see that
<Bilge> I actually upgraded for PHP 5.3
<Bilge> Not that I mean to take anything away from ufw ;p
<jdstrand> heh
<Bilge> It's weird now though because I have some init.d stuff and some init stuff all mixed up together
<Bilge> And I no longer have any idea how to tell what processes are going to be included at start-up
<Bilge> Is there some way to get a list of all the processes that will be run at a given runlevel?
<Bilge> Sort of like a simulation run so I can check my config is correct
<smoser> ScottK, do i need to bump https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/649742 somehow ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 649742 in lucid-backports "backport maverick ec2-api-tools to lucid" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ScottK> smoser: I don't think any backports have been processed recently.
<smoser> its just a lack-of-time-by-backporters thing ?
<w00ter> hi guys. I see Fed 14 introduces SPICE for desktop virt. is a port ready for Ubuntu + KVM yet?
<ScottK> smoser: It's not backporters, it's Canonical archive admins (I can't do it since I don't have shell access).
<smoser> kirkland, can you push that particular button for me ?
<kirkland> smoser: what button?
<smoser> backport processing (particularly for https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/649742)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 649742 in lucid-backports "backport maverick ec2-api-tools to lucid" [Wishlist,In progress]
<smoser> per ScottK above
<ScottK> kirkland: there are a number of backports just waiting for an archive admin to process them.  This is one.
<kirkland> ScottK: okay; one second
<RoyK> icek: ping
<icek> yo royk
<icek> royk know anything about snmp?
<RoyK> snmp is simple
<RoyK> icek: did you get another nic for that server?
<icek> i am setting up snmp for cacti and when i try to do a simple walk sudo snmpwalk -Os -c mycommunity -v 1 localhost system i  get the result system: Unknown OBject identifier (sub-id not found: (top) -> system)  and i think its because the agent is looking for the mibs in the wrong directory
<icek> or somethin
<icek> royk
<icek> royk, yes the server is all running
<icek> trying to get cati to run though so i can do graphing
<icek> cacti works, just has an snmp error
<kirkland> smoser: working on it
<RoyK> icek: did  you get it running on   two NICs?
<icek> royk ya
<icek> dhcp and nat
<kirkland> smoser: erg, tool to do this just threw python exceptions at me
<icek> i am reading that there is a problem with ubuntu pulling basic mibs for snmp
<icek> not really sure what that means
<icek> i guess in other words, snmp looks in the wrong folder cause they changed the structure
<icek> or somethin
<icek> "/usr/share/snmp/mibs doesn't exist anymore on X86_64, but exists in X86. Instead there's /usr/share/mibs/netsnmp but it's not the same thing."
<icek> this snmp bug i am hitting was posted yesterday! http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2581145.html
<icek> not sure how to fix it :/
<kirkland> smoser: sorry, i'm failing;  filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive-tools/+bug/664178 against the backport tool
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 664178 in ubuntu-archive-tools "mass-sync.py unable to auth" [Undecided,New]
<icek> d
<mathiaz> SpamapS: http://incubator.apache.org/whirr/
<mathiaz> SpamapS: ^^ have you heard of this?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: I've seen reference of that tool a couple of times now
<jorge> Hello, I'm using the officiai Lucid image for an EC2 instance, and for some reason I cannot log in with any user except for "ubuntu".
<jorge> ssh devuser@server, gets me: Please login as the ubuntu user rather than root user.
<jorge> Is there a way to use users *other* than "ubuntu"?
<thesheff17> jorge: as the ubuntu do sudo cp /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys /root/.ssh/
<thesheff17> jorge: then you can log in as root.  Or copy to any user you want use.
<jorge> I'm not sure this is a key issue, it seems built into this image that I can only log into as ubuntu.
<thesheff17> jorge: by default this is how it setup...ubuntu user is more secure than root
<jorge> Ha, I just noticed in the user's authorized keys it says: command="echo 'Please login as the ubuntu user rather than root user.';echo;sleep 10"
<jorge> Thanks so much, I feel stupid :)
<icek> hey i have a question... if i can access http://192.168.10.1/site/index.php from 192.168.10.1 why cant i access it from another computer on the same network?
<icek> apache2
<thesheff17> icek: can you ping 192.168.10.1 from the other box?
<icek> ya
<jorge> Try shutting off iptables, maybe you have a firewall running locally
<icek> i do have firestarter running
<icek> firewall
<jorge> Port 80 TCP open?
<icek> not sure how to check
<icek> or set that
<icek> just kinda using default firestarter
<thesheff17> icek: like most firewalls they deny all..until you open up what you want.
<icek> hehhe
<icek> thank you
<icek> just added the rule
<icek> fixed it
<j0nr> hi. am having big problems. I run a server on a VPS, i just did a do-release-upgrade and it seemed to work but after a reboot i couldnt get back in. the vps supplier got me back in with a recovery console but now nothing seems to work.
<j0nr> I cannot ping www.google.com, perform apt-get update or ssh in as a regular user....its as if it isnt connected to the internet
<j0nr> top shows only about 5 items runnings
<j0nr> not sure where to start
<icek> what does ifconfig say
<j0nr> nothing at all
<qman__> ifconfig -a?
<icek> type
<icek> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<qman__> lspci | grep Ethernet
<j0nr> ifconfig -a: http://pastebin.com/WJkT9Kpu
<j0nr> this is on a VPS
<thesheff17> j0nr: the mac of the network might have changed.  Check this file and see if there are two entries. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<qman__> also, make sure /etc/network/interfaces uses the same interface name
<j0nr> thesheff17: its empty apart from commented comments
<thesheff17> j0nr: I would make sure it still sees the Ethernet adapter... lspci | grep Ethernet
<j0nr> lspci | grep -i Ethernet
<j0nr> pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci
<j0nr> lspci: Cannot find any working access method.
<j0nr> its fubar isn't it
<thesheff17> j0nr: here is a thread about how VPS doesn't have access to the hardware http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=961129
<thesheff17> j0nr: can you do cat cat /proc/cpuinfo does that error to?
<j0nr> no error, that works
<thesheff17> j0nr: I would see what kind network adapter the VPS is trying to give to the kernel and ubuntu....though I have never seen lspci not work.
<j0nr> balls
<SpamapS> zul: pong, sorry, was on the road for a while. Whats up?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I talked to some guys about Whirr a few months back.. but I forget the context.
<zul> SpamapS: can you add mariadb one to your web spec thing i forget what its called now
<mathiaz> SpamapS: it seems related to deploying services into cloud
<zul> SpamapS: the cloud-server-n-webscale-tech
<SpamapS> zul: didn't you already do that?
<zul> i thought i did but it seems to be gone
<zul> SpamapS: meh i just re-added it
<SpamapS> mathiaz: Definitely, the message I got was "its going to be awesome" but that its just somebody's tool that they dumped into apache incubator
<SpamapS> zul: might as well throw percona/xtradb in there as well.
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-21
<zul> SpamapS: the mariadb community guy mneptok should be at uds
<zul> SpamapS: so just giving you a heads up, but he is really a cool guy though
<Kyle__> More of a general ubuntu 10.10 than server issue...but is anyone noticing that the system is starved for entropy?  According to /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<SpamapS> zul: right on
<SpamapS> kirkland: are you around? I'm curious about the mdadm mess that was brought up shortly before lucid. bug 557429
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 557429 in ubuntu-release-notes "array with conflicting changes is assembled with data corruption/silent loss" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557429
<fluvvell> I don't know if its related SpamapS, but I tried to build a basic raid1 array during a lucid server setup and the whole process is borked. Is there discussion anywhere about this?
<smoser> kirkland, thanks
<rneese> hey guys
<demonspork> hey rneese
<rneese> how would I add a script to the server iso thats run on first reboot after install . to install and configure pkgs ?
<rneese> I have made a basic sh script
<rneese> this makes a fast install for our project
<rneese> is there a good how-to page ?
<twb> In lucid, which upstart jobs run-parts over /etc/rcS.d?
<twb> Because rcS.conf appears to do something different
<twb> Basically I want to know if it's possible for the network to be up before the apparmor and iptables-persistent rcS.d jobs are executed.
<twb> Hmm, if I read this right, rc-sysinit.conf does it when "filesystem" (presumably $local-fs) and the loopback interface are up.
<rneese> whats the cmd-line to configure the eth0 interface
<twb> rneese: configure it to do what?
<jdstrand> twb: iirc, you don't use ufw, but ufw dtrt wrt to that and will be up before network rules. you could create an upstart script by looking at what ufw does
<twb> jdstrand: yeah, that's plan B
<rneese> disable dhclient and set a static ip
<twb> Note that I want the firewall to load *before* the network interfaces are up.
<twb> iptables-restore doesn't even need the interfaces to exist (udev/drivers) when the firewall is loaded.
<twb> QoS (tc qdiscs) do, so that upstart job would/will be different.
<twb> rneese: that is normally done in /etc/network/interfaces
<twb> rneese: if you need to do it temporarily, I would run something like...
<twb> ifdown --force eth0; ip set eth0 up; ip address add 10.1.2.3/24 dev eth0
<rneese> ok
<twb> Also "ip route add 0/0 via 10.1.2.1" if you also need a default route
<intel352> hey guys, is there a simple way to resolve a conflict between packages provided by 2 different PPA sources
<twb> intel352: yeah: turn off one of the PPAs
<intel352> one is PHP/FPM that also has php5-memcached (which I need), the other is gearman, which I need, but uses an older libmemcached
<twb> Otherwise you do all the things you do when dealing with retarded package conflicts, like forcibly overriding them, downgrading one half, rolling equivs stubs to trick apt, rebuilding one half from source.
<twb> None of them are very nice, and they all add a maintenance burden.
<intel352> k, thx twb, I appreciate the advice
<twb> Oh, and of course you can complain to the PPA owners -- that should be step #1
<intel352> yeah, that's what i'll be doing next, while disabling the ppa
<intel352> thx again :-)
<twb> Unless you are already familiar with packaging, most of those tricks I mentioned are too dangerous for you to contemplate.
<izinucs> I've got a flash presentation on my LAN server that I'm accessing from within the lan.. when it get's to the point of actually playing a video nothing comes across.  Is there a plugin or package I need to install to spool the flash video? All I've installed currently is apache2.
<fluvvell> !codeofconduct > fluvvell
<ubottu> fluvvell, please see my private message
<kirkland> SpamapS: yo, yeah, what do you want to know about it?
<SpamapS> kirkland: IMO its a non-issue. Nobody boots on two separate parts of a RAID and expects a consistent system. I do think we could go further and stop the corruption, but I think thats a new feature, not a high priority bug.
<SpamapS> kirkland: I just wondered what you thought about it, as I understand you have some strong thoughts on booting a system degraded or not. ;)
<noaXess> RoyK: good morning.
<osmosis> how do I set nginx to start automatically at bootup?  or any service for that matter?
<AstralStorm> create a script and use update-rc
<AstralStorm> *update-rc.d
<AstralStorm> you should put the script in /etc/init.d
<AstralStorm> you can of course write an upstart job instead
<AstralStorm> if so, you'd instead use service
<AstralStorm> upstart jobs go into /etc/init
<AstralStorm> osmosis: ^
<epaphus> Hello all. Iam trying to install Maverick server iso .. no matter how i install it I end up getting the generic-pae kernel as shown in uname -a. Shouldnt this kernel be named server-something because it is the optimized kernel?
<epaphus> sorry
<epaphus> anybody?
<xampart> epaphus: think it has something to do with wether you're using 64bit
<twb> xampart: pae doesn't apply to x86-64
<xampart> k
<twb> epaphus: current releases do not has a server-specific kernel for x86.  It isn't necessary.
<epaphus> twb, your saying that iam getting the same kernel a desktop user would get? in 32 bit
<twb> A desktop user probably wouldn't get the -pae kernel.
<twb> PAE is a hack that allows x86 systems to address more than 4GiB of RAM.
<epaphus> thats it? i was expecting more for a 32bit kernel in the server iso.. more optimization...
<epaphus> yup i know that :)
<twb> But lets be realistic: if you're commissioning new hardware, there's no way you should be running i386.
<twb> Any new x86 server worth a damn will be x86-64 unless it's embedded
<twb> Even the atoms and celerons are x86-64
<epaphus> twb, well yes you have a point. However does the 64bit version of a server also has its kernel named generic? or server ? just curious
<twb> Last time I looked, the amd64 builds still had a separate -server kernel.
<epaphus> tnx
<twb> rmadison or packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<jussi> goood morning all, I need to update a server from an eol release, what is the best way to go about this and what precautions should I take. I only have remote access to this server...
<noaXess> hey jussi
<twb> jussi: which release?
<jussi> twb: gutsy
<twb> jussi: firstly, you need to upgrade one step at a time, not all at once
<twb> !gutsy->hardy
<jussi> yes
<twb> Stupid bot!
<jussi> lol
<jussi> be nice to her...
<twb> In #debian, the dpkg bot is smarter
<jussi> twb: what does it do?
<twb> It points to a document like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<twb> Saving me from looking it up in google
<jussi> ahh
<twb> e.g. <dpkg> Read the release notes, ask me about <lenny release notes>.  Ensure your Etch installation is up to date, ask me about <etch sources.list> (aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade).  Then ask me about <lenny sources.list>.  aptitude update; aptitude install aptitude; aptitude safe-upgrade; aptitude full-upgrade.  Also ask me about <apt-listbugs>, <etch->lenny key>.
<twb> Where <foo> is another entry in the infobot
<jussi> curius, do I really have to change my sources list to hardy? I thought the upgrade tool did that?
<twb> jussi: read the article I linked to, and the gutsy upgrade article it links to, and the general EOLupgrades article *it* links to.
<twb> jussi: if you're still not sure, ask again.
<twb> (But: I don't know, since I don't use d-r-u because I'm a Debian cowboy.)
<dsirijus> i've read on some place on web that there's no sense in setting up iptables at all? any truth in that?
<twb> That's a bit like saying that there's no point in having a roof on your house.
<twb> Maybe it's true if you like somewhere that never has rain.
<dsirijus> gotcha :)
<jussi> alright!! upgrade to hardy went fine... now to get to something modern... like lucid...
<twb> !hardy->lucid
<twb> Darn bot.
<tdn> How can I stream webcam video from a webserver?
<twb> tdn: that depends on the webserver.
<twb> netcat is perhaps the simplest approach.
<jussi> right, Ive an issue with the hardy -> lucid upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517316/
<twb> jussi: so did you upgrade your kernel as it tells you to do on the first line?
<jussi> twb: not yet, I wanted to ask here to be sure, as adding lenny sources seems strange to me
<twb> That is indeed extremely strange
<twb> Where does it say to do that?
<jussi> The installation of a 2.6 kernel _could_ ask you to install a new libc
<jussi> first, this is NOT a bug, and should *NOT* be reported. In that case,
<jussi> please add lenny sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run:
<jussi>   apt-get install -t lenny linux-image-2.6
<twb> Oh, I see.
<twb> That is either because your sources.list or sources.list.d somehow contains debian sources in it, or the ubuntu people stole debian packaging and forgot to change the error message to refer to ubuntu
<_ruben> either would be quite bad :)
<jussi> hrm... Ill guess the second...
<tdn> twb, how?
<jussi> jussi@vps110:~$ uname -a
<jussi> Linux vps110 2.6.11-xenU #2 Fri Jan 19 23:16:04 EET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jussi> so, whcih kernel do I want to pick to install?=
<twb> tdn: the netcat manpage contains an example
<twb> jussi: unless you control the dom0, you might not be able to fix that
<_ruben> 2.6.11?? jikes
<jussi> oh dear :(
 * _ruben admits having a few 2.6.5 based systems running around .. *shiver*
<twb> _ruben: he's upgrading from gutsy
<twb> I can't tell if gutsy shipped 2.6.11 because rmadison doesn't know about gutsy :-/
<jussi> yeah, the gutsy->hardy upgrade went fine
<tdn> twb, no.
<tdn> twb, netcat is not related to webcam.
<tdn> twb, I really do not care much which web server I use.
<tdn> twb, I just need to stream webcam from a web site.
<_ruben> 2.6.11 is waaaay older than gutsy
<twb> tdn: netcat is a general-purpose utility for streaming data between hosts.
<_ruben> dapper was 2.6.16 afaik
<tdn> twb, apache or any other web server will do fine.
<tdn> twb, exactly. How does that help me to stream webcam from a web site?
<jussi> twb: is there any way to reverse this procees a little and stay on hardy for now??
<twb> Er, you do something like nc -l 12345 </dev/camera on the webcam, and nc camera.example.net 12345 >foo on the client
<twb> jussi: you need to talk to your xen vendor about why they're giving you a 2.6.11 kernel
<twb> jussi: in case you don't realize it: the host you're sshing into is a Xen domU (i.e. a VM)
<jussi> yes... :(
<jussi> twb: I think Im going the backup and call the vendor to give me a shiny new virtual machine...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #664424 in tftp-hpa (main) "PUT unable to upload to server - Error Code 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664424
<ttx> JamesPage: you have 6 sessions lead for UDS, which is a lot for a first UDS. You might want to transfer control of the application packaging one to SpamapS
<ttx> (who only has 4 so far)
<kirkland> SpamapS: I agree with your assessment, sounds right to me
<lycan-work> hey guys, im trying to reset my root password on a newly fresh installed ubuntu server box but when i go into recovery it gives me a root shell but i made a long password but it just doesn't work
<Velmont> I need an FTPd that uses normal user accounts. I want to have it be low in RAM usage, not hard to set up and reasonably secure. Been looking at twoftpd, proftpd, pureftpd, and maybe vsftpd. Recommandations?
<Velmont> The ftp-usage is very low traffic.
<jpds> Velmont: Just use SSH? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<Velmont> jpds: Yes, I know, I know, but I've got tons of 50-60-70 year old users. They hate change.
<jpds> s/SSH/SFTP from the sshd/ .
<Velmont> I have been using and providing only SFTP so far, but I'm getting too many complaints.
<pmatulis> Velmont: i recommend vsftpd run out of inet
<lycan-work> I'm running ubuntu server 9.04 and i can't seem to be able to reset my root password on a freshly installed box, i don't know what user my friend created when he installed it but i did boot up the first time into recovery and enter a root password but now when i try logging in as root it doesn't let me
<JamesPage> ttx: OK - did wonder whether I had bitten too much off for my first UDS!
<JamesPage> ttx: with regards to the application packaging session; do you think trying to cover off the generic packaging and distribution and java specific application packaging in one session is going to work timewise?
<pmatulis> lycan-work: do you have a user you can log in with who is a member of the admin group?
<ttx> JamesPage: I think so. We can schedule an extra session at the end of the week if needed
<JamesPage> ttx: sounds like a good approach
<lycan-work> pmatulis unfortunately no, i don't remember what my friend created or left it written down the user name .. i've tried entering single in the grub line etc to try to reset the root passwd or even try adding a user maybe ubuntu restricts root login? but it can't be since i even looked at the sshd_config line enabled with root login via ssh
<xxfog> Hey guys, can somebody please help me? I try to set up samba on a fresh clean installed ubuntu server
<xxfog> path = /home/samba
<xxfog> because /home/ is mounted to a really big partition  on a raid1
<xxfog> I have a unix user "media" and there should be s shared- smb where all Users who know "media" and the correct pswd can see and edit all files within that share
<xxfog> so normaly it`s just one shared folder with username and password
<xxfog> but i don`t get it working
<lycan-work> pmatulis i think i just found it .. it says enter this in boot grub line rw init=/bin/bash
<pmatulis> lycan-work: "it says"?  what says?
<pmatulis> lycan-work: but, yes, that should work
<lycan-work> pmatulis didnt work, when i try keyboard just dies
<pmatulis> lycan-work: weird
<pmatulis> lycan-work: normal keyboard?
<lycan-work> pmatulis yes usb when it works normally , when i use the init=/bin/sh or /bin/bash keyb just doesnt work afterwards weird
<lycan-work> looks like im gonna have to reinstall
<pmatulis> lycan-work: try booting into a live session (alternate or desktop CD), mount the root filesystem, then use chroot to reset the root p/w
<lycan-work> pmatulis guess i will try that
<pmatulis> lycan-work: if sda1 is root f/s then: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo chroot /mnt passwd root'
<lycan-work> pmatulis thanks so much will try now
<pmatulis> lycan-work: for usb k/b not working, make sure BIOS allows USB k/b
<Pupeno> Is there some easy to install web anonymizer that I could run on my own server? Basically something to which to stablish ssl connection to encrypt non-ssl connections.
<AstralStorm> tor can partially do that
<AstralStorm> but the last step is of course unencrypted if it's http
<AstralStorm> read torproject.org
<Amoz> hi!
<Amoz>  it seems my lighttpd won't set setenv.add-response-header. I use simple vhosts, and checked the headers with cUrl
<Amoz> where to start troubleshooting?
<Pupeno> AstralStorm: yes, but tor is too slow and I don't care for that much protection.
<AstralStorm> then maybe JAP
<Pupeno> AstralStorm: and I want to do it only for some pages.
<AstralStorm> well, you can use tor only for a subset of pages
<AstralStorm> it's a normal socks5 proxy
<AstralStorm> so e.g. foxyproxy works
<AstralStorm> and it's not *that* slow
<Pupeno> AstralStorm: I use Chrome. I've used tor.
<AstralStorm> well, then maybe JAP will be faster
<AstralStorm> other than those two, no freely available apps out there
<AstralStorm> you might want to get a VPN server somewhere instead
<AstralStorm> although that's not really anonymous
<AstralStorm> or use some anonymizer service (most are paid)
<AstralStorm> now, for a proxy that will route only some requests through either of those, I recommend... hmm. probably privoxy ;p
<AstralStorm> middleman is fine too, but you'd need my patches
<AstralStorm> to build it
<lau> openldap is compiled against gnutls on ubuntu lucid
<AstralStorm> lau: and?
<lau> I generated certificates via gnutls-tools
<AstralStorm> and then?
<lau> but had to remove slapd.conf directive TLSCertificateFile    /usr/share/ssl/certs/slapd.pem
<AstralStorm> then your certificate is incorrect
<AstralStorm> that directive should work
<lau> erf, remove directive TLSCipherSuite in order ro make openldap working
<lau> yes TLSCertificateFile works
<AstralStorm> then you must've had wrong arguments in there
<lau> but if I use TLSCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:-SSLv2
<AstralStorm> GnuTLS ciphersuites are different from OpenSSL
<AstralStorm> no
<lau> it is not working
<AstralStorm> that won't work
<lau> oh ? can you explain please ?
<AstralStorm> although the GnuTLS defaults are very similar to that
<AstralStorm> in fact, they don't allow a few more almost-weak ciphers
<AstralStorm> well, I forgot the specifics, google for it
<hallyn> kirkland: to push new kvm to natty, do i propose a merge from bzr, or send you a debdiff?  (proposed merge to bzr seems to default to lp:ubuntu/kvm, not sure if that's correct yet)
<kirkland> hallyn: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/kvm
<kirkland> hallyn: then bzr info
<kirkland> hallyn: bzr info should you show you if that's natty yet or not
<hallyn> shoulda done a shared tree for this then
<hallyn> silly me
<hallyn> just says bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/kvm/
<hallyn> well, i'll try and insert 'natty' into the lp-open web interface and see what it says :)
<lycan-work> pmatulis the server is usb only, i ended up now installing 10.10 i had 9.04 though
<pmatulis> lycan-work: you re-installed?
<lycan-work> pmatulis yes :(
<lycan-work> reinstalling right now
<pmatulis> lycan-work: ok.  should have at least tried so you could learn something
<lycan-work> pmatulis i did
<lycan-work> for an hour or more
<lycan-work> tried plenty of options
<pmatulis> lycan-work: my chroot suggestion?
<lycan-work> i tried the chroot thing with a gentoo 64bit cd, didnt have a ubu desktop cd around
<batok> what's the meaning of LTS in Ubuntu 10-10 LTS?
<pmatulis> !lts | batok
<ubottu> batok: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<patdk-wk> batok, nothing :) it doesn't exist
<twb> patdk-wk: jaded much? ;-)
<twb> Oh, I see.  You mean there's no 10.10 LTS -- I thought you meant the "support" in LTS was nonexistent.
<patdk-wk> I just don't get why people think everything is an lts :)
<twb> People are dumb.
<batok> and LTS means packages are maintained or commercial support , I don't  get the meaning
<cwillu_at_work> twb, and you called patdk-wk jaded...
<cwillu_at_work> batok, no
<Pici> 10.04 is LTS, 10.10 is not.
 * patdk-wk is defently jaded
<cwillu_at_work> batok, lts means "long term support"
<twb> cwillu_at_work: I was projecting
<cwillu_at_work> batok, i.e., security updates for 3-5 years instead of 1.5 years like a normal release
<hggdh> batok: and SRUs when needed
<cwillu_at_work> twb, now, did you want my btrfs crack patches or not? :p
<twb> nope
<patdk-wk> if you want to setup a system, and not mess with it, lts is what you want
<twb> I only run it on my netbook, man
<patdk-wk> if you need the latest and greatest, it's not what you want :)
<cwillu_at_work> twb, and you don't value knowing how much data you have, and how much more you can fit?
<twb> cwillu_at_work: correct
<batok> I have a server with 9.10 .  Is there a way to upgrade it to 10.10?
<twb> cwillu_at_work: I went from 4GB to 64GB; I'm nowhere near filling it
<cwillu_at_work> twb, you forget which filesystem you're running :p
<patdk-wk> batok, upgrade to 10.04, then 10.10
<cwillu_at_work> batok, if you're insane you can upgrade directly, but it'll break, and you'll be on your own to fix it by hand
<twb> cwillu_at_work: when I can get a 256GiB SSD, I'll migrate my legacy external HDD to btrfs on it, and then I'll stop caring.
<twb> Er, s/stop/start/
<batok> how is the upgrade process?
<cwillu_at_work> btrfs:  filling your disk with valuable metadata since 2009 <3
<cwillu_at_work> !tmi | twb
<ubottu> twb: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<twb> cwillu_at_work: it's OK, I don't actually *look* at the porn
<patdk-wk> I wonder about btrfs, I love the idea, but been thinking it has to be hell on vm's
<twb> It's like an electric monk
<batok> is there a guide somewhere on how to upgrade from 9.10 to 9.04 and after that from 10.04 to 10.10?
<batok> s/9.04/10.04
<cwillu_at_work> patdk-wk, in what sense?
<patdk-wk> it writes to the whole disk
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<patdk-wk> so using sparse files, thin disk, ..., would be useless
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<cwillu_at_work> I don't think you know what you're talking about :p
<cwillu_at_work> oh, you mean using btrfs inside disk image
<patdk-wk> using btrfs in the vm, on a sparse file for the vm disk
<patdk-wk> it would fill the sparse file out quickly
<cwillu_at_work> patdk-wk, you'd probably want to disable copy-on-write for such a use
<LyonJT> Hey
<LyonJT> Does anyone know how to enter proxy settings into ubuntu server
<patdk-wk> hmm, didn't realize it was disablable :)
<patdk-wk> proxy settings for what program?
<cwillu_at_work> patdk-wk, yep, it's just a mount option
<cwillu_at_work> although... I would almost think that a local nfs mount so that you can use a single btrfs pool directly would be a better approach
<twb> patdk-wk: or jsut virtualize at the VFS layer instead of the block device layer
<patdk-wk> cwillu_at_work, I was thinking for use with vmware thin disks
<lycan-work> pmatulis got it now, now going to add new user
<twb> lxc ftw
<mathiaz> zul: o/
<mathiaz> zul: could you delete the puppet vcs recipe?
<mathiaz> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/+recipe/puppet-daily?
<zul> mathiaz: sure why?
<mathiaz> zul: I'd like to fix the upstream import
<zul> mathiaz: k
<mathiaz> zul: and can only do so if all recipes are removed
<zul> done
<mathiaz> zul: keep the content of the recipe as a backup
<mathiaz> zul: so that the daily vcs can be recreated once the upstream import is working again
<StAlphonzo> Ubuntu server doesn't enable firewall by default, does it?
<mathiaz> zul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517444/ <- backup of the daily recipe
<zul> mathiaz: thanks lemme know when it is fixed
<kirkland> hallyn: so upstream dropped all of those binary blobs?
<kirkland> hallyn: hmm, i'm not able to build a source package
<kirkland> hallyn: do you have qemu-kvm built in a ppa?
<twister004> hi guys.. i came across thi brctl script, which has the following command "brctl addif br0 $1".. what is $1 here?.. please advise.. i really need help here.. thanks!
<twister004> the machine has interfaces eth0, eth1 and eth2
<twister004> is there a specific interface ID for each?.. how is that calculated?
<i_is_broke> what can i use to run a virtual machine on a server with no gui?
<patdk-wk> kvm atlesat
<i_is_broke> patdk-wk: i take it there is some docs on this?
<patdk-wk> ya, google
<i_is_broke> ty
<patdk-wk> I really should make that a macro, if someone says my name and doc, autoreplay google
<hallyn> kirkland: ppa:serge-hallyn/virt
<jeiworth> hi guys, any recommendations for a network management and inventory system? currently i have checked out nagios, zenoss, opennms..
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, so looking at your merge ...
<kirkland> hallyn: the changelog entry is a little weak;  "Remove patches which have been applied upstream"
<kirkland> hallyn: typically we list those in the changelog
<hallyn> kirkland: ok, i can do that, though it seems redundant with info in the bzr log...
<kirkland> hallyn: are you aware of the debcommit command?
<hallyn> kirkland: i also notice i didn't comment on the commit i had to undo of lool's
<hallyn> uh, no - i use dch -i...
 * hallyn looks it up
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, so use dch -e (or dch -i) to add changelog entries
<hallyn> right - except in this case uscan auto-generated it for me, so i just edited it by hand
<kirkland> hallyn: and then use "debcommit" to commit to bzr, which grabs the entry you added to debian/changelog, and inserts it as the bzr commit message
<hallyn> whoa - can i do debcommit from a non-bzr tree by chance? :)
<hallyn> that woudl be cool
<kirkland> :-)
<hallyn> as it is, i had to patch -p1 < mydebdiff in the bzr tree and then tweak the file listing
<hallyn> i'll take the smiley as a no :)
<kirkland> :-No
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, i'm struggling with the bzr part of this one
<hallyn> well it was really no biggie - i did all the work outside of bzr
<kirkland> hallyn: i can't get it to build a source package for me from the bzr tree
<hallyn> then pulled a fresh bzr tree, patched, and checked in
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> you're doing sbuild -d natty (or the equiv)?
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah
<hallyn> tbh i was surprised it built 'just like that' for the ppa :)
<hallyn> but howdoes it fail?
<kirkland> hallyn: normally i use "bzr bd -S" to build a source package
<kirkland> hallyn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/517503/
<hallyn> yes, i did a bzr bd -S before committing, but like i say i did most of the devel outside of bzr
<hallyn> in fact, most of it i did doing 'rsync -va qemu-kvm-* x; cd x/qemu-kvm*; quilt push -a; quilt ref'  :)
<kirkland> hallyn: ah
<hallyn> kirkland: impressive, you are precisely one pb # behind massimo
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, so i think you're going to have to prune the binary roms, and re-roll the orig tarball
<kirkland> hallyn: see the changelog entry for qemu-kvm (0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<hallyn> oops
<hallyn> will do, thx
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, it's a PITA
<kirkland> hallyn: we've fought this on the upstream mailing list a few times
<hallyn> hm, so 'debuild -S' just lets that pass but bzr bd -S catches it?
<kirkland> hallyn: well, indirectly
<kirkland> hallyn: bzr realized that it couldn't represent the binary differences
<StAlphonzo> how do I tell apache httpd to only accept connections from a certain range of IPs?
<rneese> ok where do I put a 1 time run script. on the iso and make it copy the file into the right place
<kirkland> hallyn: and i said "binary"? ... "oh no he didn't..."  :-)
<rneese> or make the iso do the instal
<hallyn> kirkland: i'll wait to tackle that when i get home.  (those sources are on my other laptop)
<kirkland> hallyn: cool
<kirkland> hallyn: we'll get it sorted today
<kirkland> hallyn: do you understand the reason behind the +noroms business?
<hallyn> ...  we don't allow binary blobs as a rule?
<hallyn> i'm all for that
<kirkland> hallyn: right
<kirkland> hallyn: debian either, per dfsg
<hallyn> i don't like binary blobs steering my systems
<pmatulis> StAlphonzo: investigate "Allow from"
<kirkland> hallyn: hence the separate vgabios, seabios, etc. packages
<kirkland> hallyn: each built from source
<kirkland> hallyn: and our qemu-kvm using those blobs
<hallyn> kirkland: yeah, and i'll have to do those next i know :)  pretty sure they've advanced in qemu
<kirkland> hallyn: right, that was what I was getting to
<kirkland> hallyn: when we're line-for-line in sync with qemu's rom sources, we're usually pretty bug free
<kirkland> hallyn: bug free on the bios front, i mean
<kirkland> hallyn: when we're not, bugs creep up from the *weirdest* places
<hallyn> kirkland: yeah i was just going to look through the git log and make sure i'm identical down to the last commit
<hallyn> however, i'm pretty sure i'll forget one of them :)  kvm-pxe and seabios, i can remember.
<StAlphonzo> pmatulis, ah... Thanks. I should've remembered that. :)
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, there's pretty much 3 that I check and test, in this order: [seabios, vgabios, etherboot]
<kirkland> hallyn: etherboot source package provides the kvm-pxe binary package
<kirkland> hallyn: one of those (etherboot, i think) only builds on i386, which gets me every time :-)
<kirkland> hallyn: kees taught me "linux32 bash", which rocks
<hallyn> kirkland: i'll tackle those tomorrow hopefully
<kirkland> hallyn: sounds good
<kirkland> hallyn: when do you leave for Orlando?
<hallyn> kirkland: sunday
<hallyn> kirkland: you?
<hallyn> i fly sw at 1pm or so
<kirkland> hallyn: roughly same, we'll take this private and see if it's the same flight
<hallyn> no i wanna be stalked
<rneese> is there a good webpage for how to add a install script to the iso ?
<rneese> we have made a script to do a custom install of pkgs
<rneese> and either we want the iso to do all the work or make it a 1st run script that rm itself after install and configuration
<SpamapS> kirkland: cool thanks. :)
<kirkland> SpamapS: if you want more than that, let's have a beer at UDS :-)
 * SpamapS looks through his /lastlog and sees that he just had an IRC conversation with kirkland that had an average latency of about 5 hours
<kirkland> SpamapS: :-D
<kirkland> SpamapS: i'm back on US Central time now
<SpamapS> kirkland: we should invite Surbhi to that beer. I think she's got some designs on improving mdadm too. :)
<kirkland> SpamapS: after spending >1 month on Pacific :-)
<SpamapS> kirkland: Oh, sucks to be you.. pacific time is soooooo sweeeet
<twb> Any timezone defined by a political body (i.e. pretty much all of them) sucks.
<twb> Especially when said body decides to change DST start/stop times with one week's notice
<hallyn> twb: some asinine q/a web page had the q when does dst start in 2010?  answer was "it is always on (whatever week it has been on since 2009)".
<alex88> hi, i've some php.ini files in some subdirs..is there a fast way to replace safe_mode=on to safe_mode=off?
<Pici> One way would be: find /path/ -name php.ini -exec sed -i s/^safe_mode=on/^safe_mode=off/g {} \;
<Pici> alex88: ^^ Remove the -i from sed to test it out before you do it, the results will go to stdout instead of being saved back in the files.
<alex88> -i test, !-i file write?
<Pici> alex88: -i = in-place edit.  remove it to test it out.
<alex88> ok..thank you :) btw, i think that mcrypt package in lucid should be changed, # comment way is deprecated, need to use ;
<alex88> mmhh...it outputs the files :)
<alex88> find /home -name php.ini | xargs sed -i 's/safe_mode =.*/safe_mode = 32M/' this worked :)
<alex88> well... find /home -name php.ini | xargs sed -i 's/safe_mode =.*/safe_mode = Off/' worked :)
<lau> I am trying to connect ldap+ssl+samba samba alone *not* PDC
<lau> ldap+ssl is working ok on the samba machine
<lau> I can id ldap_user
<lau> and ldapsearch with the samba admin user
<lau> but I can't smbclient //myshare/ -U ldap_user
<lau> protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_RESPONSE
<lau> any idea ?
<lau> http://dpaste.com/261262/
<lau> note that ldap+samba works 100%
<hallyn> kirkland: pushed changes to my proposed kvm natty bzr tree
<hallyn> now heading out for lunch, bbl
<qjcg> I'd like to do a remote install as follows: a colleague puts in an Ubuntu Server 10.04 cd in a drive on a remote machine, and then I take control via SSH
<qjcg> I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole , but the Ubuntu server 10.04 cd doesn't seem to have the "network console" option!
<qjcg> any suggestions?
<gamla_kossan> hi people.. so, I've got myself a lucid box, but would like to run icinga on it. however, icinga only has a repo supporting karmic. is it possible to use this repo anyway osmehow, or is that a really bad idea?
<patdk-wk> gamla_kossan, all depends on what it depends on
<netritious> Hi, asked a question yesterday that received no response so trying again today...
<netritious> I have a remote host "pfg" logging to syslogd on hardy on my local network. What do I add to /etc/syslog.conf in order to have messages from pfg written to /var/log/pfg.log instead of /var/log/syslog ?
<tapoxi> How can I force APT to use a proxy server?
<khussein> netritious: this might be helpful http://bit.ly/d6SShp
<khussein> tapoxi: http://bit.ly/c5sZNL shows how to configure it to use a proxy server.
<netritious> thanks khussein...close, but opposite config...my problem is configuring hardy (the syslog host) to write to a separate log file for "pfg" (the remote client)...everything is working except writing to separate log file
<khussein> netritious: did you try adding a filter rule on your host?
<netritious> khussein: I tried "pfg.* /var/log/pfsense.log" (without quotes) but nothing..restarted syslogd a few times too..nothing..I am sure I have something wrong
<netritious> what I mean by nothing is that /var/log/pfsense.log is empty (zero bytes)
<khussein> This link describes how to do it using syslog-ng http://bit.ly/aDuTus  I don't know if this helps.
<rneese_> why are you talking pfsense in a linux channel
<rneese_> lol
<rneese_> pfsense is a bsd firewall
<rneese_> not a linux thing
<qman__> his question is not about pfsense, it's about syslog on hardy
<netritious> +1 qman__
<qman__> the host he's receiving messages from happens to be a pfsense box
<khussein> netritious: Is there a reason why you are using syslog instead of syslog-ng?
<qman__> but that has no bearing on the answer
<patdk-wk> I didn't think ubuntu used syslog-ng, every ubuntu I have installed uses rsyslog
<patdk-wk> I normally replace it with syslog-ng after some heavy patching
<netritious> khussein: it comes stock with hardy..no particular reason i suppose...I've read that syslog-ng is more configurable
 * netritious is not a dev, so patching is a scary thought lol
<patdk-wk> syslog-ng is nice, flexable, and is single polled and if your not careful you can overrun it
<patdk-wk> not normally an issue unless your pushing thousands of log entries at it per second
<netritious> patdk-wk: does syslog-ng require patching on hardy? or will the repos version work fine? just asking before I replace something so critical to the system
<patdk-wk> netritious, it should work fine, my issue is when I'm doing thousands of logs per second
<netritious> patdk-wk: gotcha..so in that scenario it does require patching?
<patdk-wk> I think so, I should look back at that sometime
<netritious> i don't think i am anywhere near 1000's of entries per second though
<patdk-wk> I'm at 2gigs of logs per day, after compression with gzip
<netritious> eek that is huge
<patdk-wk> almost maxing out these dual 2.5" 15krpm drives in raid1, just doing logging
<netritious> is there additional information that i can provide that would help someone help me configure it with syslog in hardy?
<patdk-wk> syslog-ng is straightforward to configure, once you get normal syslog syntx out of your head
<patdk-wk> you just create filters
<patdk-wk> then make log chains
<patdk-wk> you will want to filter on host, to get that special log
<netritious> patdk-wk: cool..thanks for the responses and suggestions...you too khussein :)
<netritious> will mull it over
<netritious> will do some testing in a VM and might be back with more questions ;)
<antarus> Has anyoen else spotted a problem with rpc.gssd and it behaving badly when the machine credentials cache is deleted?
<mrq> hi, im trying to build mysql server in non-root environment but i get this message when running mysql_install_db: ERROR: 1049 Unknown database 'mysql' ??
<rneese_> un attdended install
<smoser> SpamapS, you mentioned to me once a UbuntuServer planet ?
<smoser> is that right ?
<smoser> and said i should get my blog syndicated there ?
<SpamapS> Its not a planet
<SpamapS> the ubuntu server blog has side-blogs though
<SpamapS> ubuntuserver.wordpress.com
<SpamapS> I think we *should* make it a planet.
<SpamapS> Otherwise its nothing but meeting minutes.
<SpamapS> smoser: I think mathias may have to add you
<SpamapS> mathiaz: ^^
<smoser> dear mathiaz , please add me to the coolest side-blog collection in the universe.
<smoser>   thank you,
<smoser>   smoser
<zenmower> everybody watch out for this
<zenmower> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/208452/two_vulnerabilities_provide_root_access_on_linux.html
<zenmower> it worked on my 10.04 box
<kees> zenmower: your kerenl is out of date
<kees> er, kernel.
<zenmower> yeah i need to update
<mathiaz> smoser: https://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/ - done!
<mathiaz> SpamapS: and yes - we should turn the blog into a planet
<mathiaz> SpamapS: make more sense IMO
 * smoser is now rolling in advertisement money after being listed on the uber-popular ubuntu-server blog
<jcastro> kirkland: how can I specify more than one disk in MONITORED_DISK in byobu's statusrc? Both white space and commas don't seem to work
<rneese_> ok having a small issut
<rneese_> I have a scipt I wrote
<rneese_> but when I run it I get /bin/bash bad interpeter
 * RoyK just saw The Social Network and can recommend it to all Good Nerds, and even some "ordinary" people...
<pmatulis> rneese_: i guess your script is referencing your interpreter incorrectly
<rneese_> #!/bin/bash
<pmatulis> rneese_: maybe pastebin the script
<rneese_> http://pastebin.com/VJM4BWU7
<pmatulis> rneese_: 'which /bin/bash' ?
<RoyK> pmatulis: or even 'which bash'
<RoyK> no need to give which a path, really, since it searches $PATH in the first place
<pmatulis> RoyK: yeah
<rneese_> its the bash installed with ubuntu-server 10.04
<RoyK> /bin/bash
<rneese_> which bash comes back with /bin/bash
<pmatulis> rneese_: you have some wicked wordwrapping
<rneese_> not that I know
<pmatulis> rneese_: according to your paste, yes
<rneese_> but I was going to run unix2dos on it but cand find it in apt-get
<rneese_> how to rm it then
<qman__> rneese_, I forget what the package is called, but simply run 'unix2dos' in a shell and it will tell you which package to install
<rneese_> unix2dos command not found
<RoyK> rneese_: apt-get install it
<qman__> you must have a stripped down install then
<rneese_> no pkg of unix2dos
<rneese_> or dos2unix
<RoyK> rneese_: or perl -pe 's/\r\n/\n/' -i filename
<qman__> ryan@afro-rig:~$ dos2unix
<qman__> The program 'dos2unix' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<qman__> sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<RoyK> rneese_: that perl line will do the same
<RoyK> or even
<qman__> there you go
<RoyK> rneese_: perl -pe 's/\r//' -i filename
<RoyK> or vi somefile, :set ft=unix, :w
<RoyK> done
<RoyK> should work
<rneese_> ok fromdos filename says it worked
<rneese_> but I still get bash : bad interpiter
<qman__> does it give a line number, or not?
<RoyK> rneese_: pastebin it again, please
<rneese_> I cant paste from this virualbox machine it wont let me cut and paste
<rneese_> only line with bash is line 1
<qman__> you could use the pastebinit program
<RoyK> rneese_: first line should be #!/bin/bash
<rneese_> it is
<RoyK> no hidden characters there?
<RoyK> replace the line with a new one
<RoyK> or pastebin a hexdump of the line
<RoyK> hm... pastebinit waa nice
<RoyK> didn't know that one
<rneese_> ok that fixed it
<RoyK> :)
<rneese_> the script is running
<rneese_> testing the script
<rneese_> then have to figure how to add it to a cd
<rneese_> for install
<RoyK> why? can't you just run it after installing?
<rneese_> yes but have to add it to the iso so its installed and run after 1st boot
<RoyK> what sort of setup is this?
<rneese_> its for a pbx
<RoyK> if it's a server rollout, PXE install will probably be easier to automate
<RoyK> rneese_: not using asstrix, are you?
<rneese_> the iso is for other to dl and install with
<rneese_> no freeswitch
<RoyK> ah
<rneese_> and fusionpbx gui
 * RoyK hands rneese_ a beer
<rneese_> the idea is a iso users can dl and boot and install
 * RoyK used to work with asterisk for some years, and has learned to hate that PoS quite badly
<rneese_> and have a working pbx in basicly under 45 min
<RoyK> ic
<rneese_> I did to
<rneese_> and freeswitch is 1000000000000% better
<RoyK> I know
<RoyK> I remember the project was started because it was virtually impossible to make Mark and his flock understand that code should be reliable etc
<rneese_> lol yeah
<rneese_> is there a page on how to add scripts to the install
<rneese_> for a 1time run / install and rm the script
<RoyK> asstrix never "needed" a jitterbuffer or PLC "because it was a PBX meant to be used on a LAN"
<RoyK> I paid for one to be written, and it eventually came into upstream asstrix in 1.4
<rneese_> ahh
<RoyK> I didn't pay digium for that, though, some guy from don't remember where (eastern europe) wrote it
<RoyK> the code works, but I don't think Digium has integrated that with their g.729 code even now, five years later or so
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> hmmm
<RoyK> rneese_: it's been some years since I made my own install cd for something (that was debian), but ask the -dev guys - I guess they have a build system
<RoyK> or even
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> thnks
<hallyn> SpamapS: hm, i just got an 'error in tls push section' or something on sendmail - can you let me know if you do/don't see an email from me ato -server (re: the bind chroot email)
<trapmax> i have a public server at www.example.com and an lan application server at inside.example.com. how would i do redirect from outside so "www.example.com/inside" could be used?
<quentusrex> trapmax, you need to be a bit more specific.
<quentusrex> Do you want the traffic from the outside to be redirected to the inside server?
<quentusrex> if so that is called an apache reverse proxy
<trapmax> yes
<trapmax> i have confluence with tomcat on wiki.mydomain.fi, and i would like to serve it, with ssl, to www.mydomain.fi/wiki
<trapmax> i tried it with "proxypass /wiki/ http://wiki.mydomain.fi/; proxypassreverse /wiki/ http://wiki.mydomain.fi" but it messes something up
<trapmax> and i with something i mean: www.mydomain.fi/wiki/ works well, but when i try to browse the wiki, it drops the "/wiki/" from the url, and everything's messed up again
<delimiter> trapmax: not every web app is able to deal with being proxy-passed
<delimiter> move the backend URL to  http://wiki.mydomain.fi/wiki it'll probably work out better for you
<SpamapS> hallyn: yes I see your mail
 * SpamapS said, nearly 2 hours later
<hallyn> SpamapS: thx - he'd already sent a private reply to my reply :_
<hallyn> :
<hallyn> :)
<c-h-i-z-h> Ку народ! надеюсь пришел по адресу - есть знатоки INOTIFY и подобных вещей?
<c-h-i-z-h> Нужно следить за событиями файловой системы в определенной папке рекурсивно (чего не может incron) и ловить полные имена файлов с которыми произошло событие (чего не может inotifywatch) что подскажите?
<flyback> did the latest 10.04 lts kernel update seriously fuck something up with networking?
<jpds> flyback: Which network module
<jpds> ?
<flyback> realtek in both cases
<flyback> yes I know I wouldn't use realtek to scratch the roids on my ass
<flyback> but in this case it's what the mini-itx system came with as nic #2 and I don't have another low profile card
<flyback> I might try to get one rush shipped
<latenitess> Hi folks, what filesystem would you recommend for a fileserver/db-server?I am asüecialy concerbed about the / partition and the /data partition
<jeremydei> latenitess, I like xfs
<latenitess> jeremydei, on all partitions?
<latenitess> or just the on that hold that data?
<latenitess> Hi, I want to setup lvm. I have an extended partition with 2 logcial partitions (swap, data) BUT I cant do "pvcreate" http://pastie.org/1239432 ? why
<jeremydei> latenitess, I use it on all my filesystems
<latenitess> jeremydei, ok i wll try it, too
<latenitess> but for now I have this poblem that I can t create a pv
<jeremydei> latenitess, i think it's because you have to use the whole disk?  pvcreate , i don't think does partitions like that
<jeremydei> p(hysical)vcreate
<latenitess> jeremydei, I am very sure it does partitions.
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-22
<jeremydei> latenitess, ah, well that's interesting then, i had the same issue and assumed that it just didn't support that
<TERORR> anyone has an idea why my fresh installed ubuntu server ignores rc.local ?
<pmatulis> TERORR: can you pastebin it?
<TERORR> well i can..
<TERORR> but why?
<TERORR> even if i deleted everything
<TERORR> and just echo bla bla bla
<TERORR> doesn't work
<pmatulis> TERORR: well, i'm trying to help
<TERORR> yes i know sorry i didn't want to be like that
<TERORR> it is just frustrating :)
<adac> how to check automatically for updates? apt-cron?
<xMopx> hi guys, is is possible to run the ubuntu enterprise cloud inside of OpenVZ?
<pmatulis> adac: 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<pmatulis> adac: actually, you want something else
<adac> pmatulis, yeah, i guess apt-cron is the thing i want
<RoAkSoAx> sommer: ping
<qman__> TERORR, my lucid servers don't ignore rc.local, but it requires tweaking upstart and plymouth to get the output to show on tty1
<Pilif12p> I get " fork failed: Cannot allocate memory E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" when trying to run  sudo apt-get -f install
<qman__> I don't remember exactly what I did, probably things you're not supposed to
<flyback> did the latest 10.04 lts kernel update seriously *canuck* something up with networking?
 * Patrickdk wonders why he still has 8bit isa cards and 10mbit hubs
 * flyback has those also
<flyback> Patrickdk, whoa hang on
<Patrickdk> who needs a 3c502 Etherlink II card?
<flyback> what chipset are those
<flyback> oh 501/502 is seriously *CANUCKED*
<flyback> it can't handle multiple packets such as streaming
<Patrickdk> unkno0wn
<flyback> do you have any realtek ones?
<Patrickdk> I have a 501, freaking thing can't do back to back
<Patrickdk> ya, I have realtek
<flyback> yep
<flyback> 8019as?
<flyback> the isa realtek not pci ones
<flyback> pci ones are crap
<Patrickdk> the 3c509 here too, many of them
<flyback> the isa realtek 8019as is good because
<flyback> a) it has a 8 bit mode
<Patrickdk> only pci realtek
<flyback> b) it only requires +5
<Patrickdk> and 3com/smc isa
<flyback> you can use them with microcontrollers
<flyback> such as pic and avr
<flyback> ne2000 compatible work also
<flyback> but otherwise unless you have isa only boxes, i wouldn't bother
<Patrickdk> hmm, unknown 16bit isa card
<Patrickdk> cn9003f
<flyback> I think I know what that is, hang on
<Patrickdk> I think it's ne2000 compat
<flyback> ne2000 is the worst btw
<flyback> perfprmance and cpu usage wise
<flyback> but ok for dos and some embedded projects
<flyback> I think you are right
<Patrickdk> oh wow, didn't know I had this one, ne2000plus3 Novel
<Patrickdk> 3c515? :)
<flyback> Patrickdk,
<flyback> http://th99.too.it/
<flyback> ooooo
<flyback> 515 is a isa 100mbit
<flyback> KEEPER
<flyback> KEEPER
<flyback> ISA is only 42mbit it it's still good cause it keeps your switches from running at 10mbit
<flyback> keep the 515's
<Patrickdk> I haven't owned a isa computer for >10 years
<Patrickdk> hmm, around '96 was my last isa slot
<Patrickdk> I almost have no pci slot computers left
<flyback> heh
<Patrickdk> dumping my last one next month
<flyback> well like I said keep the 515's and ebay them
<flyback> and keep any rtl8019/29as you find
<Patrickdk> don't have any
<Patrickdk> back then I went after 3com nics
<flyback> better choice by far
<flyback> :)
<aegis> Hi all...  Is LDAP completely screwed up on Lucid?  Mine has fallen apart in the past few weeks and there is no hope of fixing it.  Is there any chance this will be repaired?
<aegis> It seems like 10.04 server is a failure with regards to LDAP...  Do you guys know of any distros that actually has LDAP working?
 * flyback http://th99.too.it/
 * Datz_ notes that is quite the site
<flyback> yeah jumpers for almost everything up to pci
<Vibedigital> on zabbix get this error: got empty string from [127.0.0.1] Assuming that agent dropped connection because of access permissions. Someone can help?
<Vibedigital> trying acess the zabbix server itself
 * flyback bbl
<Datz> I'm wondering why all the sudden the number of packages that are in need up being updated stopped showing when loggin in.
<istevenmon> hi guys where do i make permanent the echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<icek> hi i set up a ubuntu-server router, dhcp/nat my internet has been running kinda slow and i dont know which computers are doing what, one could just be going crazy, are there any good tools out there to do network analysis?
<icek> the would break it down by ip
<icek> or something
<Datz> icek: have you looked into wireshark?
<icek> ya
<icek> i was hopin something a little more
<icek> higher-level
<icek> analysis
<Datz> ah
<netritious> icek: you could try physically disconnecting each computer from the network one-by-one to see if it has any affect...just a suggestion
<icek> well i have already done wireshark analysis
<icek> nothing stands out
<icek> i'd just like long term
<netritious> might be a faulty cable
<icek> analysis
<icek> graphing
<twb> istevenmon: /etc/sysctl.conf
<icek> ?
<twb> icek: start by checking the ethernet layer
<icek> there is nothing wrong
<icek> its just i have too many computers on this network
<twb> icek: use mii-tool or ethertool to check that it negotiated 100baseT-FD or so
<icek> i just want to do some long term analysis
<twb> icek: if you want performance monitoring, try munin or cacti
<icek> i am doing cacti
<icek> but the graphs seem kinda limited
<Datz> icek: if you want long ter...yea.. munin
<icek> not too indepth
<netritious> icek: you might also want to look into OSSIM, but it's a complete distribution not a package or set of packages
<icek> cacti doesnt seem to do much, i cant even figure out how to display like trafic per conection or somethin
<uvirtbot> New bug: #664917 in puppet (main) "Some error messages are replaced with wrong error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664917
<aaa000> can you easily run php as a separate fastcgi process w/ apache? or would you have to compile it yourself?
<twb> Dunno about *fast*cgi, but there's a php5-cgi package
<twb> The normal ways is with mod_php or whatever it's called
<jamil_> II have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> II have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics. how to install in ubuntu??? please...
<twb> Such a modem will not have sufficient resources to run Ubuntu.
<lifeless> jamil_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<styngve> What to do with to much bandwidth, any suggestions?
<twb> styngve: bittorrent?
<styngve> What do you mean?
<Error404NotFound> how i can force tar to change permission/owner/group to the user who is extracting it?
 * flyback night
<thedittmer> I have a rackspace cloud server with ubuntu. what is the best way to get FTP going?
<styngve> Does anybody have suggestions what to do with to much bandwidth ?
<styngve> Like put up some type of server or host something
<ryan_> Hello
<styngve> Hallu
<atroxes> Admin Problem. The first time I try to 'cp' a file (8GB) to my LVM+LUKS device after a reboot (both LAN or locally), the 'cp' process stalls and iotop reports 99-100% iowait. This can be reproduced by rebooting and doing 'cp' again. Dmesg reports this about the 'cp' process: rwsem_down_failed_common+0xba/0x130
<lau> according to #423252 it is not possible to use ldap+ssl on lucid right ?
<remix_tj> bug 423252
<remix_tj> ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo "NSS using LDAP+SSL breaks setuid applications like su, sudo, apache2 suexec, and atd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
<remix_tj> i do not know :-)
<saravanan> Hi could anyone guide me
<saravanan> to install OpenNebula on Ububtu 10.04?
<saravanan> any good link do you suggest?
<saravanan_> Hi could anyone guide me
<saravanan_> to install OpenNebula on Ububtu 10.04?
<saravanan_> any good link do you suggest?
<saravanan_> or documentation?
<saravanan_> i ahad been searching for the same..
<saravanan_> please help out
<twister004> >	hi guys... i've setup a bridged- openvpn server on my ubuntu box(tap0 and br0)....My client connects to the server, gets an IP on the same subnet as the server, but is unsb\\able to ping/access any of the machines(including the server)... please advise what could be the cause... thanks in advance!!
<twister004> **but is unable**
<burntoutlamp> hi peeps. I am new to installing lamop servers and I was following this guide right here: http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-10.04-lucid/ I did all the steps and pointed my url to the ip address and I et 404 not found but I do see apache server so the url goes to my apache server... but it does not see the index.html file. help!! and thank you! :)
<burntoutlamp> I guess maybe I should ask, do I save it to the public_html directory or elsewhere? do I have to have some sort of ftp client or is it ok to upload to the directory on the server itself?
<burntoutlamp> I don't know. :( *cries*
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, dont cry
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, files for your root webhost are stored in /var/www/
<burntoutlamp> ohhh so if I move my index.html file there it should work?
<_Techie_> yes
<burntoutlamp> yaaaay!!! :D :D I'm almost there and it's my very first time XD *explodes*
<_Techie_> well, congratulations
<_Techie_> i hope you enjoy your time working with linux servers
<burntoutlamp> hmmm I stored the file in /var/www but it didn't work :(
<_Techie_> whats the error?
<burntoutlamp> 404 not found
<burntoutlamp> I set document root as /srv/www/myurl.com/public_html/ so I put the index.html page there and it didn't work either :(
<_Techie_> does the folder /srv/ exist?
<burntoutlamp> yuppers
<_Techie_> hrmm'
<burntoutlamp> I know right? :(
<_Techie_> one sec
<burntoutlamp> thanks _Techie_ yr awesome
<_Techie_> sudo chmod 774 /srv/www/myurl.com/public_html -R
<_Techie_> also make sure that you have restarted apache after modifying the sites-available files
<burntoutlamp> ooohhhhh!!! the unix permissions !_!
<_Techie_> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<burntoutlamp> owner and group can rwx and guests can read yeah?
<_Techie_> yep
<burntoutlamp> blerg
<eagles0513875|2> _Techie_: shouldnt the owner and group be the apache server
<eagles0513875|2> the www-data group and owner
<_Techie_> eagles0513875|2, why do you think i set other to read access
<eagles0513875|2> not following :(
<eagles0513875|2> the caht thats why i said
<eagles0513875|2> ill just shut up
<_Techie_> hehe
<burntoutlamp> I understood XD
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, btw, this is eagles0513875|2, i work on some servers with him
<burntoutlamp> hi guys!
<_Techie_> wave eagles0513875|2
<eagles0513875|2> o/ hai burntoutlamp
<burntoutlamp> XD
<eagles0513875|2> lol _Techie_ stop reading my mind
<burntoutlamp> I am new
<eagles0513875|2> working on setting dovecot and post fix again on my server _Techie_
<eagles0513875|2> burntoutlamp: welcome welcome
<_Techie_> ... again
<eagles0513875|2> ya
<burntoutlamp> today I am going for a job at work to do this stuff. I just got my brain around samba shares and set one up for my company
<eagles0513875|2> had some authentication issues which i couldnt fix
<eagles0513875|2> im goign to set it up to use imaps
<eagles0513875|2> that way i can use plain text authenticatin
<eagles0513875|2> authentication
<eagles0513875|2> burntoutlamp: kool :)
<_Techie_> eagles0513875|2, you do know once a grave is 6 ft you can stop digging
<burntoutlamp> ya so I'm a n00bs but getting into it fast. you guys are awesome btw
<eagles0513875|2> _Techie_: ya but what ya getting at
<eagles0513875|2> :) thanks burntoutlamp granted i havent helped at all
<burntoutlamp> ok well mostly _Techie_ but I want to be nice and you seem nice too :) you guys are funny :)
<eagles0513875|2> lol
<_Techie_> hehe
<eagles0513875|2> _Techie_: question can i configure dovecot to just use imaps or do i need to have it use both?
<_Techie_> you can configure just imaps
<eagles0513875|2> ok kool
<_Techie_> if you want to cheat rather than configure, sudo apt-get purge dovecot-imap
<_Techie_> wait now
<_Techie_> no*
<eagles0513875|2> _Techie_:
<eagles0513875|2> you cant do taht
<_Techie_> dovecot-pop3*
<burntoutlamp> blerg! still didn't work :(
<eagles0513875|2> ubuntu has them split _Techie_
<_Techie_> or pop, i forget
<eagles0513875|2> you have dovecot-pop3 package and dovecot -imapd package you dont have to install both
<eagles0513875|2> hey kim0
<eagles0513875|2> you can but they arent depended on each other
<_Techie_> this i already know
<eagles0513875|2> i just have the imap package installed
<_Techie_> i was going on a judgement call that you had installed both
<eagles0513875|2> ahh
<eagles0513875|2> lol u assumed and made an ass out of u and me :p _Techie_
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, did you restart apache after modifying the config files?
<burntoutlamp> yup definately
<_Techie_> eagles0513875|2, didnt have to try to make you an ass
<eagles0513875|2> haha
<eagles0513875|2> touche
<burntoutlamp> oh hang on
<burntoutlamp> it says that piblic_html doesn't exist.... but it does exst! :(
<burntoutlamp> I set the permissions recusively on it no probs
<_Techie_> uh oh
<burntoutlamp> and I see it!!!
<_Techie_> *phew*
 * burntoutlamp pokes folder
<burntoutlamp> it's right there why don't you see it...
 * burntoutlamp cries
<_Techie_> i always get scared when i see someone get +o when im talking offtopic
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, check your config files and make sure you set the documentroot perfectly
<eagles0513875|2> same here
<eagles0513875|2> oh wait i didnt realize we were in ubuntu server channel lol thought we were in our channel _Techie_
<_Techie_> bwah ha ha ha ha
<_Techie_> you didnt even notice that it was pretty crowded
<burntoutlamp> I opps do I have to set all that stuff in the default-ssl file too?
<eagles0513875|2> _Techie_: nub question do i need to have ssl to use imaps ?
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, only if using SSL
<burntoutlamp> ya I'm not :(
<_Techie_> eagles0513875|2, hell no
<eagles0513875|2> ok
<_Techie_> i use non SSL imap on Orannis
<_Techie_> not even TLS
<eagles0513875|2> ok yet your still using imaps no
<_Techie_> ya
<eagles0513875|2> kool
<_Techie_> omg wtf, just put my elbow up against my pocket zip and i swear it vibrated
<eagles0513875|2> lol
<burntoutlamp> doh!!! sorry _Techie_  I see the error of my ways @_@ typo...
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, thats alright, no need to apologise
<_Techie_> on the other hand, if it was eagles0513875|2 here, id be expecting a 2 page essay, double sided
<eagles0513875|2> lol
<eagles0513875|2> offtopic much
<_Techie_> !ot | _Techie_
<ubottu> _Techie_, please see my private message
<saravanan> Hi could anyone point me a good documentation to install OpenNebula on Ububtu 10.04?
<twister004> hi guys... i've setup a bridged- openvpn server on my ubuntu box(tap0 and br0)....My client connects to the server, gets an IP on the same subnet as the server, but is unable to ping/access any of the machines(including the server)... please advise what could be the cause... thanks in advance!!
<twister004> i need some help here please.. not sure what's going on...
<_Techie_> saravanan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenNebula
<burntoutlamp> BLERG now I get 403 but set thepermissions and and and restarted ARGH! *rips a few hairs out*
<burntoutlamp> im going to try 777 if 777 doesn't work houston has a problem lol XD
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> burntoutlamp, if that doesnt work, then we can start pastebinning files
<burntoutlamp> yay works not
<burntoutlamp> now
<_Techie_> congrats
<burntoutlamp> thanks!
<_Techie_> i have an idea
<_Techie_> sudo chown www-data:www-data /srv/www -R
<burntoutlamp> tho I don't think I can leave it 777 lol but it'll work for right now
<_Techie_> then you should be able to set it back to 774
<burntoutlamp> ahh I see set the owner and group
<burntoutlamp> as www-data
<_Techie_> =)
<_Techie_> you catch on really fast
<burntoutlamp> hmmm kay I see what you are doing
<eagles0513875|2> yes and you wouldnt have to touch the permissions at all  :)
<burntoutlamp> sure do _Techie_ :)
<kim0> eagles0513875|2: howdy
<burntoutlamp> BLAM! (chooses to only use exclaim words from Dog the Bounty Hunter) It worked! :) you're my favorite!
<eagles0513875|2> hi kim0
<kim0> hey there
<eagles0513875|2> whats up
<kim0> All going good
<kim0> eagles0513875|2: you pinged me :)
<eagles0513875|2> i did
<eagles0513875|2> O_o
<eagles0513875|2> possibly tab fail :( on my part apologies
<kim0> eagles0513875|2: no problemo "10:56 #ubuntu-server: < eagles0513875|2> hey kim0"
<eagles0513875|2> oh
<eagles0513875|2> i forgot what i wanted lol
<kim0> hehehe
<_Techie_> you were saying hi, i think
<eagles0513875|2> actually yes thats what it was hehe
 * eagles0513875|2 waves to kim
 * kim0 waves back :)
<_Techie_> awww puppy love
<_Techie_> so cute
<droogie> One of my virtual machines won't start anymore, libvirt / apparmor is complaining about monitor socket not showing up. The error message from the logs are "libvir: Security Labeling error : error calling aa_change_profile()
<droogie> "; anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?
<saravanan> hi alll
<_Techie_> hello saravanan
<klaas> I got a question that may be a little offtopic -- :) I got a project from my university where I have to calculate prime numbers and I'm looking to use the unused resources at my univerity - whats a good framework for cloud/distributed services that I could use?
<burntoutlamp> blerg!!! can anyone help? working on a LAMP stack and I keep getting a timeout error
<burntoutlamp> i set the ip address and everything
<burntoutlamp> I can get to OTHER sites on the net
<uvirtbot> New bug: #628529 in samba (main) "Share name collisions possible between user and global shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628529
<david506> I ran apt-get purge openvpn and rm -fr /usr/share/doc    Now that I reinstalled openvpn, the easy-rsa folder isn't reinstalled. What do I do to get that back ?
<pmatulis> david506: why did you remove /usr/share/doc ?
<david506> wait
<david506> never mind, it's there. I was looking in the wrong folder :P
<david506> it's in /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/ and I was looking at /usr/share/doc/openvpn
<david506> sorry to have wasted your time
<BK_man> hi all. Just installed 10.10 Server and can't login using ssh - after providing a valid password I only see "Last login: ..." as a last string. No shell prompt at all. Please help!
<pmatulis> BK_man: can you log in at the console?
<BK_man> pmatulis: yep. As non-root user
<pmatulis> BK_man: check the logs (auth.log)
<BK_man> pmatulis: after that I can do "sudo su -"
<BK_man> ok
<BK_man> Khm... "Address 172.20.0.1 maps to localhost...". It's an IP address from which I tried to log in. What does this mean?
<pmatulis> BK_man: probably your /etc/hosts file is misconfigured
<BK_man> pmatulis: No, it's ok. 127.0.0.1 as localhost, My host's IP address (172.20.102.13) and IPv6 stuff
<jpds> BK_man: Do you have an egress firewall?
<thedittmer> I think I have FTP running on my server. How do I make sure? Also, how do I connect to it. Do I have to give a user privileges or something.
<BK_man> jpds: system was just installed
<BK_man> jpds: no changes were made
<pmatulis> BK_man: on the server do 'host 172.20.0.1'
<BK_man> pmatulis: connection timed out to DNS..
<thedittmer> can someone help me get FTP working. I'm on a rackspace cloud server.
<BK_man> pmatulis: turned iptables completely off (iptables -F)
<BK_man> pmatulis: still can't login - no shell prompt
<thedittmer> when I type "start vsftpd" it says"start: Job is already running: vsftpd"
<thedittmer> so I think I have it installed. Now how do I connect to it with my FTP application.
<tapoxi> Is there anything preventing me from using a static IP? After configuring /etc/network/interfaces, it works okay *for a while* then starts dropping my ssh connections, eventually not responding to ping. Is there something making it get an address from DHCP?
<tapoxi> I'm on 10.10
<pmatulis> tapoxi: do you have a graphical environment?
<tapoxi> pmatulis: No. X isn't installed.
<pmatulis> BK_man: can you ping the server from your client machine?
<BK_man> pmatulis: yep
<pmatulis> BK_man: maybe kill the ssh service and run it debug mode
<pmatulis> BK_man: try 'sudo sshd -Ddd'
<BK_man> pmatulis: It's very strange. I can log on if I press Ctrl+C several times
<pmatulis> BK_man: you can log in via ssh now?
<BK_man> pmatulis: I'm rebooting my blade server at the moment
<BK_man> Damn! Guys, are there any problems with bnx2 driver?
<jpds> BK_man: What kind of problems?
<BK_man> I was able to log in, but now my session freezes afrer some time
<thedittmer> so now I know I have FTP running. So how do I connect to it? Do I create a new user and give the user privliges
<pmatulis> thedittmer: depends how you configured the server.  try just connecting using existing system user credentials
<thedittmer> I only have root
<pmatulis> thedittmer: that's not possible
<pmatulis> thedittmer: you need to create a user during the install
<thedittmer> I'm using a rackspace cloud server. After the setup I got an email with a password. I was told to use root as the user
<pmatulis> BK_man: is there anything strange in dmesg output referring to 'bnx2'?
<thedittmer> pmatulis: im logged in through ssh as root right now. Can't I just create a user?
<pmatulis> thedittmer: yes
<thedittmer> pmatulis: how?
<pmatulis> thedittmer: 'adduser pmatulis'
<pmatulis> :)
<thedittmer> pmatulis: YES!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!
<pmatulis> thedittmer: keep on truckin'
<thedittmer> pmatulis: at some point last night I created a mysql database. How do I find out what I called it? LOL
<pmatulis> thedittmer: can you connect to the server with the mysql command?
<thedittmer> pmatulis: I don't know the command
<thedittmer> I'm just trying to get wordpress running
<pmatulis> thedittmer: you really need to do some reading
<pmatulis> thedittmer: 'mysql' is the command, did you set up authentication for the root user?
<thedittmer> pmatulis: no. I just typed "mysql" and it came back Assess denied for user 'root@localhost' (user password: NO)
<pmatulis> thedittmer: you never set up a p/w when you installed mysql-server?
<thedittmer> pmatulis: I don't think so. I really don't know that was six hours ago.
<BK_man> Khm. Another installation problem - what means "can't allocate protected mode pages"? Immediately after pressing Enter on "Install Ubuntu server" option
<lau> which tool do you use in order to set samba{LM,NT}Password entries on your LDAP and avoid smbpasswd on the samba machine ?
<lau> mkntpwd is no more present in samba package
<lau> and I am getting a session setup failed: NT_STATUS_PASSWORD_MUST_CHANGE when trying to smbclient -U ldap_user
<pmatulis> BK_man: you're installing another machine?
<BK_man> pmatulis: correct. Old one was IBM HS21, a new one is HS22 - UEFI-based
<BK_man> pmatulis: RHEL5.5 installation started ok on that blade
<pmatulis> BK_man: so maybe controller is not supported?  what does it have?
<BK_man> pmatulis: what controller? it can't load installer kernel
<atroxes> HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY!
<pmatulis> no no
<twb> atroxes: plonk.
<aegis> HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY!
<ksx4system> YA RLY!!! HAPPY CAPSLOCK DAY!!!111ONEONEELEVEN :D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #665112 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665112
<zul> Daviey: can i take tgt off your hands?
<aegis> NEW BUGS???  OHHHH NOOOO!
<tapoxi> can a server be haunted
<david506> tapoxi. I've had spiders living in servers, does that count?
<patdk-wk> can a house be haunted?
<patdk-wk> and I guess before we go there, do ghosts exist?
<david506> What is the meaning of life ?
<patdk-wk> 42 :)
<jpds> tapoxi: Rootkit?
<david506> We had a gentoo box that was compromised, and it was never the same afterwards. I reinstalled it and put ubuntu. That resolved my 'haunting' issues.
<david506> Sometimes you might have some old settings you forgot about that can cause 'haunting' like problems, especially in places like iptables and apparmorr
<david506> So I am trying to setup IP masquerading
<david506> Trouble is the public interface is an alias "venet0:0"
<david506> So iptables says "Warning: weird character in interface `venet0:0' (No aliases, :, ! or *)."
<patdk-wk> :0 isn't an interface :)
 * patdk-wk spanks david, aliases don't really exist, and having for awhile
<david506> right, but the public IP is on that interface
<BK_man> Damn! Grub is broken for UEFI-based servers in 10.10. It needs to be patched: http://www.mail-archive.com/grub-devel@gnu.org/msg15356.html
<aegis> tapoxi: yes
<aegis> grub2 is ridiculous
<flyback> you know what is more rediculous
<flyback> STUPID CANUCKS
<flyback> STUPID CANUCKS
 * flyback bites aegis 
<david506> ok, I am going to use public IPs on my VPN subnet. I have 1 server and 1 client, what size subnet do I have to order from my service provider.
<david506> a /29 or a /30 ?
<david506> hmm
<david506> I could test it with a private IP :)
<david506> "Options error: --server directive when used with --dev tun must define a subnet of 255.255.255.248 (/29) or lower
<david506> "
<david506> :)
<aegis> FLYBACK YOU NO LIKE CANADIANS?
<rneese_> Canucks what about us Canucks
<flyback> no
<david506> what a stupid name "canucks". Citizens of Canada are called "Canadians"
<david506> or "Canadiens" in french
<flyback> you will pay for "earth final conflict" and other canadian acts of terrorism!
<david506> At least Canada isn't a police state like the states
<flyback> alannis moresette naked in her "thank you" video, KILLED MORE AMERICAN MEN THAN 911
<flyback> damn eh-holes
<flyback> j/k :P
<flyback> I think I know aegis from a few yrs ago, why I brought this up
<flyback> my old nicks were fishhead/i8086/leechie/darkbread
<david506> isn't amazing how you can judge an entire country by a single music video by a single singer whom most people don't even like ?
<flyback> dude
<flyback> EARTH TO DENSE OE
<flyback> ONE
<flyback> IT'S A JOKE
<flyback> canada and us have a friendly rivalry :)
<aegis> HAHAHAHA
<aegis> HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY!
<flyback> BITE MY "CANUCK".................CANUCK!
 * flyback headbutts aegis 
<hggdh> flyback: please stop
<flyback> ok :P
<hggdh> aegis: please stop
<flyback> but seriously
 * RoyK blames canada
<flyback> did 10.04lts foul up the latest kernel update
<flyback> at least with all realtek nics
<aegis> YOU LOOK ALL C00L WITH A CANUCK IN YOUR MOUTH.
<flyback> aegis stop
<hggdh> !ops > aegis
<ubottu> aegis, please see my private message
<flyback> I don't wanbt to see you get banned :/
<rYOk> hAPPY cAPS lOCK DAY
<flyback> they asked nicely after all
<aegis> i didn't know there was a problem
<aegis> someone tried to give me ops though
<hggdh> well, now you know. I did not try, I asked ops to deal with you.
<rYOk> caps lock day is always a problem (for some people)
<hggdh> no, it was notthe caps lock day, it was aegis behaviour
<david506> In Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for desktops, you can disable caps lock entirely. One of the best features available!
<gentooxer> :)
<aegis> ohhh, i'd rather just have ops honestly.
<david506> Is there any good use of the caps lock key ?
<rYOk> david506: throwing it at people
<aegis> today you could use it
<rYOk> it's a bit light, though
<flyback> HAHAHAHAHAA
 * flyback tosses david506 a cold redbull
<flyback> good one
<aegis> you could send them all to canada?
<david506> I drank redbull once, I fell asleep.
<aegis> imagine getting thousands of those keys sent to you...
<aegis> Ubuntu Prego Panda
<aegis>  <hggdh> wants you to know: Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<flyback> whoa
<flyback> holy shit
<flyback> soren is here
<flyback> wonder if it's the same one I used to know
<aegis> thats sauron
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> that's what else I forgot to order
<flyback> "finger condoms"
<flyback> for precision/optics/electronics/data recovery/ work
<david506> I use every key on my keyboard each day, except caps lock
<IdleOne> !guidlelines | flyback aegis david506
<IdleOne> !guidelines | flyback aegis david506
<ubottu> flyback aegis david506: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<flyback> IdleOne, dude wtf I stopped about the canadian bashing after they asked already
<david506> ok, if I use tun, it requires at least a /29. But using tap, I can use a /30. So that means that I waste less IPs.
<IdleOne> flyback: didn't see that sorry but still worth a reminder :)
<david506> Stupid virtual server doesn't let my play with iptables, devices, loop device etc... Arg :(
<rYOk> david506: vserver?
<rYOk> a 'true' virtual server will let you do anything
<david506> Yes, they are using something called vizuello
<david506> Virtuozzo*
<david506> But it's right for my budget :)
<rYOk> that's like vserver - not really true virtualization
<flyback> rYOk, is correct
<david506> I have some real servers in my main installation, and have about 20 virtual servers using true virtualization. Should I be using vservers instead? I like dividing the servers because it makes it easier to isolate untrusted software.
<flyback> yep it does
 * flyback bought a used 1u opteron dual for $100 on ebay for home
<flyback> going to use vm's for compiling embedded sw etc
<flyback> rather than trying to get cross compilers, the right libs, etc all in one os
<flyback> it's like canuck-it and just use vm's disk space is not that expensive ;)
<flyback> I don't care if it's a bit slower, it's stable and will eventually finish in the background
<flyback> won't be interrupted etc
 * patdk-wk wonders why anyone would buy a 1u computer for home
<flyback> I will defintely use ubuntu-server in some of my vm's
<patdk-wk> they just make way too much noise
<flyback> i'm an aspie
<flyback> I love the noise
<flyback> it drowns out house creeks, grandma, etc
<flyback> besides, she has a huge basement, like 50-100 foot long I can put it at the other end if the noise gets to me
<flyback> i'm going to replace the cpu's soon
<flyback> either just 2 single cores again or two dual cores but - revision-E silicon
<flyback> which allows you to do 64 bit vm's without vt/amd-v
<flyback> least in vsphere
<david506> I ordered a /30, which gives me two public IPs, can I route across a private network ?
<twb> david506: I don't understand the question.
<patdk-wk> heh? a /30 normally only gives you 1 ip
<david506> hang on
<jpds> I think it's actually 4.
<david506> it's 4, but the first and last are netid/broadcaast
<patdk-wk> yes 4, 1 network, 1 broadcast, 1 gateway, 1 usable :)
<twb> A /30 is 4 address, of which one is the network and one is the broadcast and one is the gateway.
<jpds> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/CIDR#Prefix_aggregation
<david506> I am going to use some IPs for argument sake, these are not the real IPs.
<lau> how do you sync your posix and samba passwd with passwd cmd ?
<lau> users being managed in an ldap server
<david506> So I have a machine with eth0 1.0.0.1 and eth 1 192.168.2.2, a second machine with eth1 2.0.0.1, eth0 192.168.2.1, and a a third with eth0 2.0.0.2.  where 2.0.0.1 is the /30
<david506> will this routing scheme work? I think so, but just to be sure
<rYOk> david506: I'd stick to rfc1918 addresses if I were you
<david506> the 1.0.0.1 and 2.0.0.1 represent the IPs that they are going to be assigning me, so as not to confuse it with private IPs
<rYOk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<rYOk> ah
<rYOk> ok
<patdk-wk> I would just use real ip's
<patdk-wk> I don't see why people think it's important to hide it
<patdk-wk> ip's are public info anyways
<twb> lau: that only works if unix root has the ldap root binddn and bindpw
<flyback> not so much hide patdk-lap
<david506> so, would this work? This would let me have a public IP on the third machine, without wasting IPs on the middle man
<flyback> but put them behind a firewall or scanning proxy etc
<flyback> also we are close to running out of ip's
<david506> No, but they cost money :P
<david506> I have a very tight budget ok ?
<flyback> unless more founding companies release some blocks
<flyback> i'm on your side david506
<david506> they say we will run out of IPs next fall ( november 2011 )
<twb> david506: they've said that for ten years
<rYOk> IPv6 FTW
<rYOk> twb: not as specific as they were in the last report
<flyback> I don't see how ipv6 is really going to take off
<flyback> since it's going to break a lot of existing stuff
<flyback> although backend stuff that isn't on the web doesn't matter
<rYOk> it'll coexist with ipv4 for years
<twb> flyback: it "breaks stuff" about as much as gopher vs. http
<flyback> twb that's not the same
<jpds> flyback: Well, fix it.
<twb> flyback: all it means is that border hosts need to know how to deal with both, and eventually one of the two will win
<twb> It's not a lot more painful than the existing NAT bullshit
 * rYOk goes back to IPX
<patdk-wk> you don't think ipv8 will replace it all?
<patdk-wk> :)
<twb> patdk-wk: RFC?
<david506> ok. I think it'll work, I just think that I am not clearly explaining what I want to try
<patdk-wk> ipx had lots of growing space :)
<david506> What about AppletTalk ?
<lau> twd: my /etc/ldap.conf includes rootbinddn user with correct privilege
<rYOk> patdk-wk: yeah, and SAP/RIP broadcasts :)
<twb> david506: you want an SNAT rule in your *nat :POSTROUTING chain.
<rYOk> david506: not routable IIRC
<lau> but how tell ldap to sync sambaLM / NT password when POSIX one change ?
<twb> lau: and /etc/ldap.secret contains the rootbinpw/
<lau> bug 82853
<twb> lau: oh, that.  I don't know.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 82853 in openldap2.3 "Add support for the smbk5pwd overlay" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82853
<lau> how do you sync your password in ldap ?
<twb> lau: I just use the ppolicy overlay (instead of nis.schema), and I don't have samba in my prison
<lau> ok
<twb> I think other people I know who do, use smbldaptools (instead of passwd)
<patdk-wk> rfc 246810
<patdk-wk> hmm, ipv8 and ipv16
<patdk-wk> have to look into those sometime
<patdk-wk> I just said it as a joke :)
<twb> It's not a joke unless it offends someone
<patdk-wk> doesn't all of these new ip's offent ipv4 address sellers? :)
<patdk-wk> I love that ipv8 rfc :)
<RoyK> ipv8 is a bit like http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2550
<JamesPage> smoser: have you got 10 to discuss EC2 AMI testing? (and sessions for UDS)
<smoser> I do !
<smoser> JamesPage,
<smoser> :)
 * smoser starts his clock
<smoser> whats up ?
<JamesPage> just doing a quick review of my blueprints for next week.
<JamesPage> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-automated-testing
<JamesPage> I pulled in a discussion topic from the ideas pool for automating EC2 testing.
<JamesPage> However I'm not familiar with what we currently do.....
<JamesPage> My thoughts where whether we could do anything similar to what mathiaz and I did for Maverick and ISO testing.....
<JamesPage> Using Hudson to control and report of testing...
<JamesPage> understand that you are the man in this area so would value your opinion.
<JamesPage> any thoughts?
<JamesPage> smoser?
<smoser> sorry
<smoser> i had gone a way. i credit you 4 minutes :)
<smoser> reading
<smoser> JamesPage, what we currently do is run the automated tests from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/ec2-test/
<smoser> i am *very* interested in getting some better tests
<smoser> so whatever i can do to help that along, let me know.
<JamesPage> what sort of thing do they currently cover?
<smoser> its primarily only "does it come up" and be generally functional
<smoser> further tests can easily be added, once the plumbing is there. once the instance is up and running its easy to add things to it
<JamesPage> OK some some of the work we did for ISO testing (i.e. running tests once the instance is running) could work really well.
<JamesPage> It would also be cool to plumb in the execution and test reporting to Hudson to make it accessible
<mathiaz> JamesPage: I agree
<mathiaz> JamesPage: AMIs are also published on a daily basis
<mathiaz> JamesPage: so being able to test them automatically would also be helpful
<robbiew> ttx: fyi...canonicaladmin is no happy with Server team ;)
<mathiaz> JamesPage: the same way as -server daily isos are automaticaly tested
<JamesPage> mathiaz, smoser: so we could potentially automatically test them as soon as they are published using triggers
 * mathiaz nods
<JamesPage> mathiaz: hope someone has a credit card with a high limit :-)
<JamesPage> smoser: would you be able to attend cloud-server-n-automated-testing; think you knowledge of what we do today will be important
<smoser> JamesPage, i will absolutely attend.
<JamesPage> smoser: excellent!
<twb> Suppose I have an centralized ldap/krb auth
<twb> Suppose I also have a legacy system (let's say a SCO4 box) that can only do NIS.
<twb> Can I set up a NIS slave pointing at an LDAP master?
<twb> I suppose this is really a question for #openldap.
<dv_> hello
<dv_> my VM starts chef-solo when booting,
<dv_> however chef-solo doesnt use an upstart script, just a regular init.d one
<dv_> and it doesnt wait until the networking is set up
<dv_> -> chef starts, and the chef scripts fail because they try to access the net, while dhclient is trying to get an IP address
<dv_> any ideas how to force chef to wait until networking is done?
<twb> Required-Start: $network?
<dv_> hm. # Required-Start:     $remote_fs $network heartbeat
<twb> ...except that upstart ignores LSB headers at the moment
<dv_> oh :O
<twb> If it isn't already, move it to... S40?
<twb> IIRC traditionally 20 is disk and 40 is network
<dv_> uh, its in rc1.d, rc2.d, rc3.d, .... rc6.d
<twb> But I bet upstart ignores that, too, and they'll tell you to "just rewrite it as an upstart job"
<twb> dv_: yes, and IN THERE it will have a prefix to control its location in the boot sequence
<dv_> so rename it to S40 in each directory?
<twb> Hm, looks like S20 is network
<dv_> so rename it from S20 to S40 in each directory rc*.d ?
<dv_> or just one?
<twb> S20 is correct
<dv_> btw. why is this thing in *every runlevel directory*?
<twb> Because those are the default sysvinit semantics.
<twb> See the Debian policy manual and the update-rc.d manpage
 * flyback later all
<hallyn> jdstrand: are you on the ubuntu-server m-l?
<dev|null> hello guys, is it posible to compile a kernel with third party modules so it is embebed in the kernel and i dont have to insert them everytime with insmod
<jdstrand> hallyn: yes. if you are referring to the apparmor/chroot issue, then the profile needs to be adjusted for a chrooted bind
<twb> dev|null: if you are running insmod by hand, you are doing it wrong
<dev|null> twb: i know i could do it in /etc/rc.local or something
<hallyn> jdstrand: the profile he listed showed 'capability sys_chroot' - or was that for the wrong binary?
<jdstrand> hallyn: the profile is setup for the default install (and some common configurations) and not chroot. there is no particular need to chroot if it is confined with apparmor, but it can be done if someone updates the profile
<twb> dev|null: er, no, I mean as opposed to having modprobe.d and udev load modules in response to hardware detection
<hallyn> jdstrand: but if chroot is already listed as allowed, then how else should the profile be updated?
<dev|null> twb: it is not hardware modules, this are carp modules to run carp form kernel and not userland
<jdstrand> hallyn: we need the dmesg
<twb> Common Address Redundancy Protocol ?
<jdstrand> hallyn: or he needs to look at it and determine what he needs to add
<hallyn> all right - i've already asked him to open a bug
<dev|null> twb: yes that CARP
<resno> question about virutalization. i cant use kvm, i dont have the extenions on my cpu. any thouhts with using openvnz
<twb> resno: OpenVZ became LXC
<hallyn> jdstrand: alrighty, thx
<jdstrand> hallyn: profiling is often iterative, so looking at the kernel outpu tis key
<hallyn> (i'll save arguing about relying solely on apparmor for an in-person argument :)
<resno> twb: oh, anything on lxc then :)
<hallyn> yup, i'll ask for his dmesg when he opens a bug
<jdstrand> hallyn: it is also useful to turn of kernel rate limiting when profiling
<jdstrand> hallyn: otherwise you might lose important stuff
<hallyn> i'd only asked for strace so far - just to make sure it was sys_chroot() that failed (and that it returned -EACCESS not -EPERM)
<resno> question about virutalization. i cant use kvm, i dont have the extenions on my cpu. any thouhts with using openvnz/lxc
<RoyK> resno: vserver?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #665180 in libvirt (main) "virsh requires arch type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665180
<hallyn> resno: what do you want to do with it?
<hallyn> resno: i'd recommend looking at lxc.sf.net
<resno> hallyn: mainly for home server, not really prpduction
<clayd> how do you set up apache so that when it creates a file the owner of that directory can still edit it?  I am looking into how to set up a server to run multiple sites for different users.
<hallyn> resno: of course the other thing you can try out is xen, but see if lxc suits your needs.
<resno> RoyK: i am currently using virtualbox
<resno> hallyn: is lxc straightforward to install and mange?
<RoyK> vbox should work
<resno> RoyK: its way to heavy :(
<RoyK> it is?
<RoyK> well
<RoyK> vserver is light
<hallyn> resno: yup
<hallyn> resno: make sure to get an 0.7.x release (default if you're on maverick),
<hallyn> resno: then creating a container is pretty trivial
<hallyn> resno: (see http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2010/06/18/lxc-0-7-0/ - if yo'ure on lucid, you can get newer lxc from my ppa)
<resno> im using 10.04 lts
<resno> hallyn: ^
<resno> ah, im using lucid :)
<hallyn> resno: then i'd recommend getting lxc from https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/virt?field.series_filter=lucid
<hallyn> resno: or install from git from lxc.sf.net
<hallyn> resno: the reason is that the lucid version doesn't have the working lxc-ubuntu template, which is what makes it so much easier
<resno> can i trust your ppa?
<hallyn> resno: i'm on the server team, fwiw :)  i won't be offended if you d/l install from git
<hallyn> resno: i'm just not going to SRU the lxc package because there were too many changes, and while they are a HUGE improvement, they are not bugfixes...  so it'd be wrong to push back to lucid
<resno> ah i see
<twb> If it's only the lxc userspace, anyone that needs the new featuers can just grab the package from a newer release -- it has negligible dependencies IIRC
<hallyn> twb: how shoudl they do that?
<twb> By main force :P
<twb> Or get it into -backports instead of -security, I guess
<hallyn> yeah, that'd be good - last time i wanted to get something into -backports i think the process stalled somewhere, but i can't recall what it was
<resno> hallyn: whats the package name to install?
<hallyn> lxc
<resno> heh, i misspelled install LOL
<twb> btw, libvirt doesn't use the lxc package at all
<hallyn> nope, it has its own implementation
<twb> So if you drunk their kool-aid, you get their builtin lxc userland
<hallyn> one day i might try to change that again :)
<hallyn> yes, but their lxc userland is much less usable
<hallyn> the console is ... wanting
<twb> That's what I guessed
<twb> I couldn't see the point of libvirt on a host where only root needs to be able to setup/teardown VMs, and anyone with root is assumed to have a clue
<patdk-wk> heh? root has a clue?
 * patdk-wk wonders what places twb has worked :)
<twb> patdk-wk: prisonpc.com, cybersource.com.au
<twb> Admittedly, our SOHO customers don't have a clue, and they theoretically have root.
<resno> hallyn: once ive got a container provisioned, and im installing, how do i get in to control the install process?
<twb> *SOHO/SME
<patdk-wk> my brother just learned the difference between # and $ this week
<patdk-wk> he didn't understand why my prompt said # and his said $
<twb> resno: the install procedure is debootstrap, not d-i
<hallyn> resno: ah, here's where maybe lxc doesn't suit your needs.  you can't install from a cd into a container
<resno> hallyn: how is it done?
<hallyn> resno: like twb said - debootstrap
<twb> hallyn: you probably could if you unpacked the initrd and lxc-execute'd /init, although it'd be dumb
<hallyn> resno: fedora, debian, and suse each have their own way of doing it (febootstrap i think for fedora)
<twb> Or cdebootstrap or multistrap
<hallyn> twb: i'd worry about it attempting to play with disks
<resno> hallyn: ah, i see ill have to do some research before this really gets working
<twb> hallyn: make it the netinst ramdisk, then
<twb> hallyn: obviously the block devices are virtualized, too
<hallyn> now hopefully the config uses devices cgroup to stop it from writing to /dev/sda
<hallyn> no,
<hallyn> they're not virtualized
<twb> "virtualized" as in the same as chroot(8) is virtualizing the VFS
<hallyn> right.  pivot_root(0
<twb> Not as in emulating a disk controller
<hallyn> why can't i hit ) ever in irc
<twb> hallyn: fat fingers?
<patdk-wk> ) is pretty far up on the keyboard
<hallyn> lazy ones
<twb> As for me, my editor inserts ( and ) together.
<Vibedigital> its possible zabbix use dns name on agent and not  IP? someone can help?
<kirkland> hallyn: yo
<ruben23> hi guys i have a folder of assorted date recordings how do i copy or extract a particular recordings for a date. sample i want october adn september recordings only- teh file name is name_date.
<hallyn> kirkland: .
<hallyn> kirkland: (heading out soon)
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, i was just letting you know that i'm working on your qemu-kvm and seabios merges now
<hallyn> thx
<kirkland> hallyn: did you re-roll the qemu-kvm without the binary blobs yet?
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, i'm skipping qemu-kvm for now
<kirkland> hallyn: looking at seabios
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, uploaded seabios
<hhlp> ubuntu server 10.10 documentation is available in any place ?
<ScottK> hhlp: help.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> hhlp: Same as the link in /topic for 10.04, but with the release number changed.
<ScottK> acutally not
<ScottK> That's a problem.
<ScottK> sommer: Do you know what's up with help.ubuntu.com and no docs for 10.10?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #665231 in vm-builder (universe) "cannot create dapper VMs because tzdata does not exist on dapper" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665231
<hhlp> ScottK, -> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/     page not found
<ScottK> hhlp: Yes.  I discovered that.  Sorry for the bad pointer.
<hhlp> ScottK, np
<ScottK> sommer, (who I just pinged) is the server docs person, so we'll see what he has to say.
<hallyn> kirkland: yes, binary blobs are removed from qemu-kvm
<RoAkSoAx> sommer: ping
<gbrandao> Hello, I would like to help you. The kernel has support ubuntu server database cache? Please!
<twb> gbrandao: I don't understand the question.
<JKL_> twb: your not alone
<JKL_> you are
<JKL_> ^^
<uvirtbot> JKL_: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<RoyK> http://izismile.com/2010/10/22/daily_picdump_151_pics-89.html lol
<david506> Is it possible to do NAT in ubuntu without the use of iptables -j MASQUERADE ?
<RoyK> david506: doubt it
<RoyK> david506: why?
<david506> I need to do NAT handling, but the kernel doesn't accept -j MASQUERADE, arg. Stupid vserver
<RoyK> you can't do that stuff with vserver
<david506> Stupid vserve
 * RoyK is writing about a 250TB setup - how we did it
<david506> 250 harddrives ? ;)
<david506> all daisy changed on usb 1.1 :)
<RoyK> 1.0
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> no, opensolaris-based, 160ish 2TB drives
<david506> Oh ok
<RoyK> ZFS FTW!
<twb> david506: yes, with -j SNAT
<twb> david506: MASQUERADE is for hosts with dynamically-allocated public addresses; SNAT is for hosts with predictable public addresses.
<david506> Nice timing, I just found an article talking about that
<RoyK> twb: he's having a vserver install - can't do kernel stuff from there
<twb> Ah, right.
<david506> I can control snat in the vserver d
<david506> :d
<RoyK> nope
<david506> I guess I'll have to do some reading on Snat
<RoyK> david506: no need - you can't do iptables from vserver
<twb> So vserver is a container (jail) technology.  I thought it was xen-style hypervisor-based.
<twb> Not that it matters; vserver's even deadedr than openvz
<david506> this one I can
<david506> I can do most iptables in this vserver, it's just masquerade doesn't work
<david506> Apparently SNAT and MASQUERADE are the same thing, MASQUERADE use IPs and MASQUERADE interface...
<david506> http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2001-May/011734.html
<Ayrton> how to upgrade my ubuntu server with update-manager-core over a ssh session?
<Ayrton> i'm using karmic
<RoyK> do-release-upgrade ?
<Ayrton> RoyK, it say that a daemon of ssh will open in port 9004
<Ayrton> but, not happens
<Ayrton> whait a minute, strangly happens
<RoyK> Ayrton: I've done some upgrades, and it hasn't cut the ssh connection yet
<Ayrton> wait*
<Ayrton> RoyK, it a translation issue
<Ayrton> in my language, when I confirm to S, to sim (yes), not happens
<Ayrton> and the prompt get cancel
<Ayrton> RoyK, I need to confirm with Y
<Ayrton> i will report this bug on translations team
<RoyK> Ayrton: out of interest - what is your language?
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I setup external rules?  My current setup isn't learning the spam, and I'd like to use an external list
<Ayrton> RoyK, brazilian portuguese
<RoyK> ok
<Ayrton> I'm talking with the brazilian translations team at now
<Ayrton> thanks for the attention ^^
<RoyK> which reminds me of http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/jokes/bljokebushbrazilian.htm
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I setup external rules?  My current setup isn't learning the spam, and I'd like to use an external list
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I setup external rules?  My current setup isn't learning the spam, and I'd like to use an external list
<david506> how can I see the outbound packets to make sure snat did it's job ?
<Delemas> I rolled a server into a kvm VM. It's running Ubuntu 10.04 with the virtual kernel. The kernel has virtio_net built in. It works for several other VMs with same kernel. The buggy VM sees virtio_net in lspci but it never seems to recognize it as ethX. Ideas to fix it?
<david506> So I have two internet connections now, and I want all my traffic to go out on connection 1, the rest on connection 2. I do not want to do and mangling or nat. Help ?
<twb> After "all", "the rest" is zero.
<Dravekx> can someone help me get mod rewrite working on ubuntu server?
<Dravekx> or is there a way to tell if it is active?
<Dravekx> snap. I got it. I had the base wrong
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-23
<uvirtbot> New bug: #665408 in apache2 (main) "package apache2.2-common 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665408
<aegis> Is there anyway to set sshd_config to allow passwordauthention for 192.168.1.0/24 but any other IP would only allow publickey ?
 * flyback anyone thing mabye the whole wikileaks release thing is all a big ploy to get a internet "patriot act" passed?
<virmin> Bah!
 * flyback bbl
<i_is_broke> does anyone know of a good doc on how to setup kvm without a gui on a ubuntu-server?
<i_is_broke> ok, does anyone have kvm running on a server with no gui?
<helloren> could anyone here help me, and i ask here becouse the ubuntu channal is kinda full right now
<helloren> Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<helloren> i keep getting this
<helloren> i am tying to install tree to a openssh server
<helloren> apt-get install tree and i get
<helloren> Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<helloren> i was looking at forms and saw this Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<helloren> sorry
<helloren> www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<helloren> so i used the apt-get sources deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free
<helloren> and it said "can not open file"
<_ruben> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<_ruben> !info tree lucid
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<_ruben> helloren: if you have universe component enabled, you should be able to install tree just fine
<_ruben> afk again
<uvirtbot> New bug: #665512 in samba (main) "can't print after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665512
<Madkiss> good morning
<un> morning
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to configure pptpd server and everything seems to work between server and client, but I cannot ping internal network hosts
<LinuxAdmin> I configured a server on the same public network of the host, so I can test routing
<LinuxAdmin> that server knows where to rout the vpn network address but the packets do not get there
<LinuxAdmin> I ran tcpdump and I can see packets arriving at ppp0 on the vpn server, but it seems that it's not forwarding those packets
<LinuxAdmin> I have packet forwarding configured on the vpn server, I ran "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<LinuxAdmin> firewal is disabled to troubleshoot
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help?
<Zeu5> hi there, i set up a ubuntu server on amazon. and now i want to deploy my code on the server via git and projectlocker a git public repo however i appear to have SSH issues because i get prompted for password please advise on how to troubleshoot
<Zeu5> i did this cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copy pasted the public key into project locker, but i am not sure i am unable to do git pull.
<Zeu5> hi there, anyone there?
<AstralStorm> Zeu5: never.
<AstralStorm> why don't you ask your real question instead?
<Zeu5> hi AstralStorm
<Zeu5> hi there, i set up a ubuntu server on amazon. and now i want to deploy my code on the server via git and projectlocker a git public repo however i appear to have SSH issues because i get prompted for password please advise on how to troubleshoot
<ikonia> Zeu5: I've explained this to you
<Zeu5> i did this cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copy pasted the public key into project locker, but i am not sure why i am unable  git pull.
<AstralStorm> this is fine, you should get prompted for a pass
<ikonia> Zeu5: wait for git locker to respond why THEIR application is not accepting your key
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: yes you are right i was prompted for a password
<AstralStorm> of course your .pub doesn't mean a thing
<ikonia> Zeu5: as long as you have the matching private key on your server in the right placfe, then you need to wait for project locker to respond
<AstralStorm> what needs to be checked is if the gitlocker uses that key
<AstralStorm> and whether your id_rsa is there too
<Zeu5> ikonia: i respect your stand. since i explicitly asked you whether i am forbidden to ask questions relating to an official release of AMI, and you did not say no. I wil ask my questions. thank you for your kind assisntace thus far.
<AstralStorm> I mean, on the place you're pulling from
<ikonia> Zeu5: I've told you the problem
<ikonia> Zeu5: your asking the same question over again
<AstralStorm> you need id_rsa and id_rsa.pub in your ~/.ssh
<AstralStorm> not just the latter
<ikonia> Zeu5: if your private key is in the right place, then project locker has to tell you why their server is not accepting your public key
<Zeu5> ikonia: i want to talk to AstralStorm . i dont wish to be rude by ignoring you. let me ask AstralStorm a few questions okay?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: they are there
<ikonia> you are wasting peoples time asking the same questions over and over again
<Zeu5> i mean id_rsa and id_rsa.pub are in my server's ~/.ssh
<AstralStorm> ok, that sounds about right
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: am i bothering you with my questions? like what ikonia is saying?
<AstralStorm> now, does the other end has your key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<ikonia> Zeu5: if your public key is in the right place then it is project lockers repsponsability to confirm why the public key is not being accepted
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: they have a form for me to upload the public key
<Zeu5> which i did
<AstralStorm> ok
<AstralStorm> so it should work
<AstralStorm> you should pull with git pull ssh+git://theurl
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: and since i was able to successfully do a git push to the public repo from my own ubuntu desktop, i do not think its the public repo's problem
<ikonia> Zeu5: your not using your desktop
<AstralStorm> well, it might be
<ikonia> Zeu5: stop referencing your desktop
<Zeu5> i may have done something or not done something with the server
<AstralStorm> or it might be a problem on that server
<ikonia> Zeu5: I'll say this one last time
<AstralStorm> I mean, on your server
<ikonia> Zeu5: if your private key is in the right place, and your public key is not working project locker will confirm the problem and resolve it with you
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: how shd i troubleshoot? at least to narrow down my possiblities of where i went wrong
<AstralStorm> so, take a peek there in that /root/.ssh or /home/foouserthatspulling/.ssh
<AstralStorm> so, which user is that git pull ran by?
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: okay i am there
<AstralStorm> also, sharing keys like that is a bit insecure
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: what do you mean by user? sorry today is my first time doing this
<AstralStorm> you should make a new key
<ikonia> AstralStorm: the user doing a git pull is on a different machine than the server thats failing
<AstralStorm> and also upload it via a form
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: i did create a new key.
<AstralStorm> ikonia: I've figured. now
<AstralStorm> Zeu5: ok, and uploaded it too?
<Zeu5> and upload it to the public repo form
<AstralStorm> hmm
<Zeu5> yes.
<AstralStorm> ok, is that key in the right place? again, which user is running git pull?
<ikonia> its the remote server not taking the key
<AstralStorm> (check whoami on that remote server)
<ikonia> AstralStorm: he can't, it's a project locker server
<AstralStorm> nooo
<ikonia> AstralStorm: hence why he needs project locker to tell him, he has no remote access to the server that's failing
<AstralStorm> I mean, on the place that's running git pull
<ikonia> AstralStorm: that's a differnt machine
<Zeu5> ikonia: i am sure there are other people that deserves your assistance and attention more than my case since you deem it as a non case
<ikonia> AstralStorm: that one is working
<ikonia> AstralStorm: he has one working machine and one failing machine with a different key
<AstralStorm> so, he's tryign to pull from two places, one works, the other doesn't
<AstralStorm> the other one needs fixing
<Zeu5> thank you for your attention would you mind letting me and AstralStorm to ourselves
<AstralStorm> I'm asking him to log in to the other and check if the keys are in the right place
<ikonia> AstralStorm: the failing machine the remote servers are not taking his key
<AstralStorm> Zeu5: so, care to do that?
<AstralStorm> if you cannot, then you should ask the admin of it to check it for you
<ikonia> praise $deity
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: my deployment server is on amazon webservices. there is no server admin. i am the one who used canonical amazon machine images to create an instance
<AstralStorm> uh
<AstralStorm> there's always some contact form
<AstralStorm> use it
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: let me go try again to pull
<ikonia> Zeu5: the problem is the git repo not taking the key
<ikonia> that is project locker
<ikonia> contact project locker
<ikonia> the repo IS project locker
<ikonia> therefore the key has to be on their server
<ikonia> you've filled in the form to put the key on their server, and it's not working, it's prompting for a password
<AstralStorm> so, there's some misconfiguration in project locker
<ikonia> the key is not there/working - so contact them
<ikonia> yes
<AstralStorm> and that needs to be fixed by their admin
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> (or his key is wrong, in which case project locker can confirm)
<un> is it possible to install ubuntu onto btrfs yet?
<Zeu5> AstralStorm: i am seeking help from github support since i am duplicating the same issues over there as well. thanks for help :)
<larsemil> trying to setup a ssh tunnel for my webbrowsing, ssh -D 8080 serverhost and then i set proxy to localhost:8080 but no luck...
<iarp> larsemil: can you set SOCKS host on whatever you're using?
<larsemil> i got it working thanks
<lba_> join #ubuntu-virt
<Datz> where can I set default terminal setting?
<Datz> I'd like to set UTF-8 as default
<lba_> How do I get an invite to join #ubuntu-virt?
<pmatulis> lba_: it doesn't exist, redirected here
<lba_> pmatulis, Thanks.
<nikolaj_basher> Is there a front, program wich can controll domain, mails etc. if I want to have more domains on my server?
<k5673> Hello Yo!
<k5673> I'm having a issue with vmbuilder.
<k5673> When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub.
<k5673> The trace points to /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/VMBuilder/plugins/ubuntu/dapper.py
<k5673> Somebody with the same problem?
<BbluE__> I see someone reported that before as a bug;
<BbluE__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 610652 in vm-builder "vmbuilder randomly fails to install grub" [High,New]
<k5673> OK
<BbluE__> Yeah, looking to see if anyone has worked around that, I haven't found anything yet.
<k5673> But the output says apt can't find grub
<k5673> In the bug's case, apt finds grub and try to install. But i can't even find it in the repos!
<ivoks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661823 in amavisd-new (main) "synaptic errors - wont update, after Installing ClamAV interrupted by me." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661823
<BbluE__> hey k5673, I'm just shootin' in the wind, but you might be able to find a better distro here... http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: is there anything in specific you'd like me to discuss at UDS for the Cluster Stack?
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: when is that talk?
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: tuesday
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: do you know what time?
<ivoks> ah, i'll check it :)
<k5673> I tryed with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: 10 am EST
<k5673> It doesn't work
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: gmt -5 right now i believe
<ivoks> that's 4PM my time
<ivoks> sounds good
<ivoks> there's no server track?
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: no now there's cloud-server-n or pkgselection-server-n and so on
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659047 in squid (main) "updated to 10.10 got 'E: squid: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: gadmin-squid: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured E: gadmintools: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured   '" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659047
<RoAkSoAx> they have changed the track naming convention
<ivoks> yeah, i've noticed
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: anyways, madkiss wants to become Ubuntu Developer now
<ivoks> :)
<RoAkSoAx> that;s good, more help :)
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: anyways so I guess you will be present
<ivoks> i'll try
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug. I tried with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 610652 in vm-builder "vmbuilder randomly fails to install grub" [High,New]
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug. I tried with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 610652 in vm-builder "vmbuilder randomly fails to install grub" [High,New]
<ivoks> eh?
<ivoks> i've created probably 100 domains with vmbuilder on lucid
<ivoks> never had this issue
<k5673> Can you show me your configuration template for vmbuilder?
<ivoks> default one?
<k5673> The one you are using
<k5673> I need to get this working
<ivoks> vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --rootsize=5G --user ivoks -a amd64 --suite lucid --flavour virtual --components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --lang=en_US --timezone=CEST --addpkg=vim --libvirt=qemu:///system -m 512 --cpus=1 -d naty --hostname=naty
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: btw.. do you have any documentation on which it shows how to setup two different communication paths with corosync?
<k5673> And... Installing from archive.ubuntu.com, local repo or iso file?
<ivoks> k5673: i used hr.archive.ubuntu.com and local squid proxy
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: nope
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: or should I just add another "interface" directive in a different ring?
<k5673> I'll try it. THX!
<RoAkSoAx> yes I think that's the case
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: i guess
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-24
<LyonJT> Heyyy
<LyonJT> Does anyone know how to lock a user to there home directory so they can't get access to anywhere else in the filesystem?
<aegis> LyonJT: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576385
<LyonJT> aegis: thanks buddy
<aegis> LyonJT: No problem... you might want to check out "chrootpath" under this as well: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/rssh.conf.5.html
<tarnfeld> Hey
<tarnfeld> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Server and I wanted to lock a user to stop them reading/writing to anything outside of their user directory via SSH or FTP - Whats the best way to do this?
<k5673> tarnfield:Do you tried using chroot jais?
<k5673> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/rhel-centos-linux-install-configure-rssh-shell.html
<qman__> suggest against following a redhat guide on ubuntu
<qman__> especially if you're not familiar with the differences between them
<garymc> Hi anyone know how to add php_pdf extension in ubuntu server?
<garymc> my php programmer asked me to add this extension to my server
<qman__> garymc, might you be looking for the package 'php-fpdf'?
<garymc> I dont know?
<garymc> he asked me to enable or install php_pdf extension
<qman__> might be a php-pear extension, too
<dku> How could I restrict access to a certain IP/port combination to only a certain user?
<thedoble> Hi folks - im new to linux servers and am following the ubuntu server guide - my question is, if i set up a basic server with samba file sharing and postfix/dovecot email, is there any work needed when it comes to user management
<thedoble> id I set up a user account on the server does that then automatically create an email account and a samba account?
<thedoble> if *
<qman__> thedoble, the default postfix+dovecot creates a mailbox for each system user
<qman__> samba uses a combination of configured share permissions and the filesystem permissions
<qman__> though you do need to run smbpasswd for each user
<thedoble> I see, what if i wanted to add 20 users in bulk? is there a way of automating that process?
<patdk-lap> there is a way to automate anything :)
<mcarse> Can someone help me? Postgrey is seg faulting since I upgraded a server to 10.04.
<mcarse> It happens as soon as I try to start postgrey
<mcarse> Any help would be appriciated.
<ScottK> If mcarse comes back, it's probably worth pointing out that postgrey is a Perl script so any segfaulting is probably something else and not postgrey directly.
<git__> how do I create a private cloud ???
<AlanMeta> Hi all, trying to start bind9, and its failing. How do I find out where its failing?
<AlanMeta> this is on 9.04 server
<ScottK> AlanMeta: Not specific to your question, but 9.04 is just about out of it's support window (a matter of days).  You should consider upgrading soon.
 * Datz wonders when the first ubuntu-server version came out.
<AlanMeta> yes I am upgrading it now, seeing if that will help
<Datz> ah, 9.10 I see
<Datz> er I mean 9.04
<AlanMeta> was surprised that bind9 didn't say what the issue was, just that it failed
<Datz> I wonder how many people are running 9.04
<AlanMeta> when you ssh to do an upgrade, what port is the alternate ssh port it starts?
<_Techie_> Datz, actually, server dates back to 6.06
<_Techie_> and alot of people are still running 9.04
<qman__> yes, server started with 6.06 and has been in every release since
<AlanMeta> interesting... I managed to take out the server my vps is on
<Datz> _Techie_: ah, ok.. I was just reading something about an 8.04 server version which confused me
<Datz> this article started my confusion http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-9.04-server
<Datz> I thought it strange to not start a realse with an LTS
 * Datz started using ubuntu with 7.10
<qman__> I played with 5.04 a bit but didn't start using it seriously until 5.10
<AlanMeta> is there a tool I can use on Ubuntu Desktop that will help make configuring Ubuntu Server easier?
<qman__> in short, no
<AlanMeta> so in long, its yes or maybe?
<qman__> you can use things like gnome-terminal and gedit instead of a TTY and vim
<qman__> but it still comes down to editing configuration files and running commands
<AlanMeta> oh ok. I was thinking since Ubuntu makes the desktop version so "Windows-like" that they would have a tool to make configuring the server easy
<qman__> Ubuntu is anything but "Windows-like"
<qman__> it is easy to use
<AlanMeta> the desktop installs very easily and configures itself
<AlanMeta> for the most part
<qman__> with premade packages and tools like tasksel, so does ubuntu server
<AlanMeta> oh ok
<qman__> they're just menus on a console instead of point and click
<qman__> saves resources and reduces the attack surface
<qman__> many tasks couldn't be easier
<qman__> installing a web server is a single checkbox during setup
<qman__> granted there's a long way to go with things like directory services
<qman__> there's a reason ubuntu is my distribution of choice, it makes my life easy
<qman__> but anybody who claims windows is "easier" than linux has never had to fix a corrupted active directory installation
<AlanMeta> Yeah I was using CentOS, but even though cPanel made it easy in some ways, it kept getting in my way in other ways
<osmosis> strange how the interfaces on a kvm guest disappear sometimes and dont exist in the stats counter.
<extor> Is there any way I can enable aggressice write caching in linux, the same way one can now enable it in windows 7...what I want is for the kernel to only write flush once in a blue moon to minimize write lag
<osmosis> for libvirt
<AlanMeta> it seems my VPS doesn't like upgrading the Ubuntu :-(
<qman__> extor, linux (and ubuntu) already do this by default
<qman__> and have for years
<extor> qman__, I want to increase the time the data is held then
<qman__> extor, I suggest against it, but if you must, this should help explain  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-tuning-virtual-memory-subsystem/
<MTecknology> JEBUZ! $20/mo for a static IP!!!
<extor> qman__, what about this? http://www.westnet.com/~gsmith/content/linux-pdflush.htm
<qman__> that's a good explanation too
<JKL_> Hi. I am trying to virtualize with kvmbuilder. Does this xml look correct: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10018470&postcount=7 ?
<AlanMeta> on Ubuntu 9.04 is it better to use webmin or eBox?
<AlanMeta> anyone still here?
<vraa> hi has anyone used munin?
<KB1JWQ> !ask | vraa
<ubottu> vraa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vraa> oh i see - well i think i might've messed up somewhere, i setup munin.conf and munin-node.conf and i got the graphs and html generated, but the graphs all show nan, even after waiting 30 minutes for updates
<KB1JWQ> vraa: You have a cron process or a daemon that fetches stats? :-)
<vraa> i am not exactly sure - but i think it's a cron process that gets setup after "apt-get install munin munin-node"
<KB1JWQ> vraa: Welp, is it there?
<KB1JWQ> :-)
<vraa> how do i double check? because i do see munin-node as a process running too
<extor> Has this atime, relatime "patch" by Linus Torvalds improved disk i/o in busy linux servers much? Is this discussion and the points it raises still valid or should an admin just leave disk i/o on busy xen servers on autopilot? http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<RoyK> extor: turning off atime or using relatime will probably help the best if the server handles a large amount of files
<extor> atime and relatime dont affect raw pseudo block devices do they
<extor> like LVM disk images for Xen VPSes
<ikonia> extor: stop
<RoyK> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> RoyK: this guy is spamming every channel with this link
<RoyK> ikonia: hehe
<RoyK> ikonia: what link? I only see that pasted here
<ikonia> it's in multiple channel
<RoyK> k
<extor> Anyone know what version of xen hypervisor and xen kernel ubuntu server comes with?
<RoyK> ubuntu doesn't come with xen
<ikonia> extor: the kernel version is the same as the desktop
<extor> hrmm so is there any difference at all between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> it's configuration is aimed at enterprise hardware, that sort of thing, not desktop functionality, such as nvidia kernel modules
<lieuwe> hey, i'm trying to get samba to work on my server, but when i try to acces it using windows it keeps rejecting my pw, any idea whats wrong?
<RoyK> ikonia: and ubuntu server doesn't come with X by default
<RoyK> lieuwe: lots of things can be wrong :)
<lieuwe> RoyK: :P
<RoyK> lieuwe: using local users or a domain?
<ikonia> RoyK: thats nothing to do with the kernel though
<extor> I might want to install some X functionality to remotely run tools like virt-manager over ssh
<lieuwe> RoyK: wut? following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<RoyK> ikonia: you tell me...
<ikonia> its' not
 * RoyK shrugs
<RoyK> X in kernel - that would be nice :D
<RoyK> add gnome there too
<RoyK> whee
<RoyK> lieuwe: then no domain
<lieuwe> RoyK: hm
<lieuwe> RoyK: any idea what part i messed up?
<RoyK> lieuwe: from the commandline, run pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lieuwe> RoyK: need to apt-get pastebinit first, hold on
<lieuwe> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/gMF6pCdB
<RoyK> the 'force' thing shouldn't be needed
<lieuwe> RoyK: okay, lemme remove that
<RoyK> also, if you just want to do peer-to-peer sharing, you possibly want to disable all of authentication
<lieuwe> RoyK: yeah
<lieuwe> RoyK: that would be nice :P
<RoyK> security = share
<lieuwe> RoyK: where?
<lieuwe> RoyK: done
<RoyK> you have security = user in your config
<lieuwe> RoyK: yeah
<RoyK> ok, restart samba
<RoyK> try again
<lieuwe> RoyK: how? the tut mentions some commands for that, but they fail
<RoyK> /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<lieuwe> RoyK: it asks for a password, leave empty?
<RoyK> it shouldn't
<lieuwe> RoyK: it does
<RoyK> set guest ok = yes
<RoyK> in the share
<lieuwe> RoyK: in the [files] section?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> note - that's the name of the share
<RoyK> btw, what have you stored under /media/samba? a disk mounted there or something?
<lieuwe> RoyK: media/samba? wheres that? that should be /home/samba
<RoyK> I'm just reading from your config :)
<lieuwe> RoyK: its working!
<RoyK> :)
<lieuwe> RoyK: thanks :P
<RoyK> np
<lieuwe> RoyK: now, is it possible to have another folder shared like that?
<RoyK> sure
<RoyK> add [new_share]
<RoyK> like [files]
<lieuwe> RoyK: okay, thanks
<lieuwe> oh, fck
<lieuwe> RoyK: any idea where the www folder is by default? :P
<RoyK> lionel: /var/www
<lieuwe> is it possible to set up an automated download service on my server? e.g. for overnight downloads?
<lieuwe> i'm already running lamp and samba on it
<RoyK> that shouldn't be a problem
<lieuwe> the problem is how?
<RoyK> well, depends what you want to download, what protocol, ftp? http? torrent?
<lieuwe> RoyK: at least torrent, prefferably http and ftp too
<RoyK> well, it's a simple matter of scripting :)
<lieuwe> "simple"
<lieuwe> isn't there some prebuilt program for this?
<RoyK> for torrent, there are several web-based ones you can install on the server
<lieuwe> won't that have a conflict with lamp?
<RoyK> it'll integrate into lamp
<lieuwe> ah
<lieuwe> hmm
<lieuwe> but then i'd need to have a different system for http/ftp
<JKL_> is there any possibility to be invited to #ubuntu-virt? I have had tried to create virtual machine with vmbuilder now over month without success.
<RoyK> lieuwe: yes, or you can simply start a download manually with wget
<lieuwe> RoyK: :P i know that, but i'm not the only one which is going to use it
<RoyK> JKL_: virt-manager?
<lieuwe> RoyK: in total four people need to work with it, one doesnt know linux, two barely know windows :P
<RoyK> I'm sure someone has created that :P
<RoyK> JKL_: virt-manager simplifies things a bit
<JKL_> i would like to not install ui
<JKL_> gui
<RoyK> JKL_: just use remote X
<JKL_> do i have to if i use virt-manager?
<RoyK> or run virt-manager from your pc
<JKL_> i dont have to install x to the server at all?
<RoyK> JKL_: it'll only install the x libs
<JKL_> ok thx
<JKL_> maybe that is what i have to do :)
<RoyK> JKL_: or - if you have a pc running linux, you can run it from there
<JKL_> ssh -X should work?
<JKL_> you mean that i can install virt-manager to another machine than my server?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> but I have never set that up - I don't know how it works with authentication etc
<RoyK> I just use remote X
<RoyK> and -X should be on by default
<RoyK> try to ssh into the box and run something like xeyes
<RoyK> lieuwe: rtgui might be worth a try
<lieuwe> RoyK: kay,
<lieuwe> RoyK: hmeh
<JKL_> thanks RoyK for your time. i start to get familiar with virt-manager :)
<RoyK> ehlo
<JKL_> cannot parse QEMU version number in ''
<JKL_> argh :)
<RoyK> perhaps you have messed up the config?
<RoyK> virt-manager should work well from the standard config
 * SasaGloc_afk is away: Gone away for now
<JKL_> RoyK: but I have a strong feeling that I have not changed anything
<JKL_> I also have doubts that might it need a hardware graphic card for some reason. that is something that my server does not have
<RoyK> why would you need that?
<RoyK> JKL_: you do _not_ need a graphics card to run remote X
<JKL_> i just wondered if libvirt have some weird dependencies for a graphic card
<RoyK> JKL_: it doesn't
<RoyK> JKL_: on my primary (private) server, I have a few VMs running, and managing them with virt-manager
<JKL_> maybe i purge all packages and try again?
<RoyK> yeah, try that
<JKL_> what might be the "parent" package?
<RoyK> make sure to remove the config files after the purge - even --purge may leave some stuff
<RoyK> parent of what?
<JKL_> all virtualization
<JKL_> i dont know exactly what packages i have to purge
<RoyK> kvm, i guess
<JKL_> sounds a good guess
<RoyK> unless you're trying to use xen, which is _not_ a good idea on current ubuntu
<JKL_> kvm is what i try to use
<JKL_> removing kvm didnt remove anything else
<RoyK> perhaps qemu too
<RoyK> kvm uses that
<RoyK> or qemu uses kvm
<JKL_> no i have only removed kvm and qemu
<RoyK> remove libvirt as well
<RoyK> apt-get remove --purge
<JKL_> yeah libvirt0 removed loads of stuff
<JKL_> no I install virt-manager again
<JKL_> didnt help
<RoyK> JKL_: can you possibly reinstall the box?
<RoyK> sometimes that saves time
<RoyK> but then - if you have a truckload of other services on it, maybe not
<JKL_> installing a box is one option. it just rips my heart when i have to move my only graphic card around :)
<RoyK> don't you have a null modem cable?
<JKL_> RoyK: what would I do with null modem cable?
<RoyK> IIRC ubuntu can be installed using a serial console
<RoyK> thus, no need for a display adapter
 * SpamapS is seated in LAX next to somebody wearing a maverick t-shirt.. but I don't want to interrupt his tiny movie on his giant sprint evo phone
<JKL_> RoyK: so i could connect with telnet to it. kewl
<RoyK> minicom would be better
<RoyK> telnet isn't made for serial communication
<RoyK> JKL_: the serial console was used on most boxes from early seventies to recent times, but even though it's old, it's still useful
<JKL_> maybe I should get myself that cable
<osmosis> everything I saw on the web about swappiness says lower value means minimal swapping. So I changed my swappiness from 60 to 10. And now I can see on the graphs that a huge swap_cache and way more swap file is in use. I was trying to turn off swapping because whenever linux starts doing random unimportant stuff with the swap file, it messes up my IO throughput. Helpful suggestions appreciated!
<RoyK> JKL_: I guess you can get such a cable anywhere, or solder it yourself if you can't find it
<RoyK> JKL_: just make sure you have an RS/232 port on both boxes
<JKL_> server has one
<JKL_> how about my laptop. i think i dont eaven bother to use this windows machine
<JKL_> none of my laptops have it and probably virtual machine inside windows does not work... but ofc I can use livecd ^^
<patdk-lap> osmosis, adjusting swappiness doesn't do anything about what it already did
<patdk-lap> and large swap_cache is from reading in stuff from swap (I believe stuff that hasn't changed, so if needed, it can just be dropped, instead of getting swapped out again)
<RoyK> osmosis: I just updated http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<RoyK> osmosis: set it to 100 - it helps
 * RoyK grins and looks forward to getting his 110TB boxes tomorrow ... 11x7-2TB drive RAIDz2
<AlanMeta> Hi all, if I have another server manage the DNS for my Ubuntu server, what (if anything) would I need to configure on the server itself?
<_ruben> most likely nothing
<_ruben> depends on what you want to achieve tho
<AlanMeta> well, basically I want the ubuntu server to handle one subdomain, which will have a web component, so I know I'll need to configure httpd.conf for that, but would bind need to know anything?
<_ruben> just add the appropriate DNS records to the DNS server, nothing needed for that on the ubuntu (web)server for that
<AlanMeta> ok cool, thanks
<k5673> Hello Yo! Somebody with a running strongswan server configured for roadwarriors? Like Hamachi?
<AlanMeta> is gcc version 4.3.3 still acceptable?
<k5673> AlanMeta:There's anything bad about gcc 4.3.3
 * SasaGloc_afk is away: Gone away for now
 * SasaGloc is back.
<AlanMeta> k5673 what?
<k5673> If you have a program, and needs to be compiled with gcc 4.3.3, go ahead
<k5673> You said (01:52:57 PM) AlanMeta: is gcc version 4.3.3 still acceptable?
<AlanMeta> ok the reason I asked is I tried to compile git with it, and it generated errors, so I was curious if I needed to install something else first
<k5673> AlanMeta: http://www.barregren.se/blog/how-install-git-source-ubuntu
<k5673> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<k5673> Hope this helps.
<AlanMeta> thanks
<lennart_> I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 now I can't access my mediawiki, only get to initial setup page for the wiki, any idea of how to solve this?
<lennart_> Lot of activity in here :)
<k5673> lennart_:Do you se the initial configuration page in the url of your mediawiki?
<lennart_> k5673: yes
<AlanMeta> to verify in httpd.conf is still where you put all the instructions on what URLs and file locations to host is right?
<k5673> Mmm...
<k5673> Have you done a backup of your mediawiki folder and the mysql database....
<k5673> ?
<AlanMeta> huh?
<lennart_> Solved it, the problem was that LocalSettings.php had disappeared after the upgrade so I copied over my backed up copy of that file
<lennart_> fucking unstable to upgrade between versions
<lennart_> wonder what else is not working
<AlanMeta> can someone give me a url to see a sample of what a site configuration should look like for apache2.conf?
<lennart_> ohh next issue, the left side page in nagios have disappeard?
<lennart_> anyone have any idea of how to fix nagios?
<k5673> lennart_: Save your configs in other place ( backup ), and do an apt-get remove --purge nagios3. Then apt-get intall nagios3 an copy your customized files.
<k5673> install
<AlanMeta> for Jaunty, is there a packaged php 5.3.3?
<k5673> AlanMeta: take a look into http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> How hard would it be to run nginx and php inside of a chroot?
<pmatulis> AlanMeta: no, not by standard means.  you will have to force something
<qman__> AlanMeta, site configurations go in /etc/apache2/sites-available/, not apache2.conf nor httpd.conf
<k5673> MTecknology: you can do a debootstrap, then chroot in and apt-get install nginx php5
<MTecknology> k5673: yup.. but then how do I make it start from inside of there when I boot up my system?
<MTecknology> k5673: I'm going to have a pretty funky setup when I'm done so in effort to keep it clean, I'm trying to understand everything before going into anything
<k5673> Ah! Pretty complex thing...!
<k5673> So..
<khussein> Guys, I have a question that is gonna sound simple, but no I am not asking about chmod, groups, or any of that. How do I give another account on my system access to a specific file in my home folder?
<k5673> MTecknology: You can do a bash script like chroot /mychrootednginx && /etc/init.d/nginx start
<khussein> The obvious solution is to create a group, add myself and the other user to it, then give permission to this group.
<k5673> khussein: Tried to modify the permissions of the file with chown
<MTecknology> k5673: .... it would be that simple!?
<k5673> khussein: Yes.
<MTecknology> I'm guessing the yes was for me :P
<k5673> MTecknology: Yes
<MTecknology> That just seems way to simple
<k5673> That's your yes
<khussein> This doesn't scale tho. It doesn't make sense to create lots of groups for every file that I wanna share with a different user.
<k5673> MTecknology: You will not lose anything trying it
<MTecknology> k5673: I'll be ready to try in about 10 min - I need to try out this kernel
<k5673> khussein: add the user who wants to see the file to the group of the owner
<k5673> khussein: You do not have to create groups. They're already there.
<qman__> unless you want to give that user access to all your files, you do
<khussein> k5673: I own files X and Y. what if I want user A to access file X only. Then user B to access file Y?
<qman__> you're right that it doesn't scale very well under those specific conditions
<qman__> but that's a pretty rare requirement
<khussein> You'll need two groups for this case, right?
<qman__> there is one trick you could use
<qman__> change the group owner of file X to that user A's group
<qman__> and likewise file X's group owner to user B's group
<k5673> Apply the chown to the file to share
<k5673> khussein
<qman__> you remain the file owner, and achieve what you wanted
<MTecknology> ok... I tried to live without aptitude for a while... but I can't do it
<khussein> qman__: Yeah, this would work better I guess. But then again, can't user A add user B to A's group, and get easy access?
<qman__> khussein, that gives easy access to all of user A's files
<khussein> qman__: I understand that it may sound like a rare requirement, but I promise you it is real :).
<qman__> if you want least permission, that's not going to work
<khussein> Right.
<khussein> hmm .. maybe filesystem with acls
<qman__> but by default each user has his own group
<qman__> so changing the group to the one user you want to share with works
<qman__> if you want to share with more than one though, you need to create a new one
<qman__> filesystem acls are very tedious to configure and use
<khussein> It is .. which is why I started asking the question here and I was hoping that I am missing something.
<qman__> rather than manually configure just the files you want to share, you have to manually configure all your files
<khussein> Oh really? I didn't think so. But maybe you are right, I haven't done a lot of work on them yet.
<k5673> MTecknology: do not resist to the unstoppable power of apt! Mwahahahaha!
<qman__> well, it may have sensible defaults
<qman__> but any time you need to change something, it's a lot more complicated
<MTecknology> k5673: I love aptitude... but apt-get is just horrible
<qman__> and if you want it actually locked down, it's a lot more work
<qman__> a quote I heard and very much agree with
<qman__> if the unix permission scheme can't achieve what you want, your system is too complex and should be redesigned
<khussein> qman__: :) I don't know if I buy this one. How old is it?
<khussein> It used to work perfectly .. but now with resource delegation and all that kinda stuff. I can certainly see the case for it.
<qman__> about as old as the argument for acls on linux
<khussein> But again, you are right acls are just too complicated and hard to get it right.
<qman__> you have to be a bit clever sometimes, but the unix permission scheme is actually very flexible
<khussein> It almost sounds like something new needs to come out to solve this situation in a much simpler way.
<khussein> unix permission is very simple and hence flexible, but you may end up creating a lot of groups to really achieve what you are trying to do.
<khussein> And even then, it isn't secure, and allows other users to give themselves access to your file.
<qman__> that's not true
<qman__> it's very secure
<khussein> Well, I didn't mean it that way :). So, I take it back.
<qman__> it's only insecure when not configured correctly
<MTecknology> 139 packages instealed on my server :P
<pmatulis> i wouldn't say that 'simple' implies 'flexible', i would almost say the reverse
<khussein> pmatulis: It is simple on how to implement it, right?
<k5673> MTecknology: but apt is your monochrome vt100-style friend who resolves the dependencies and install software for you!
<k5673> Joke
<MTecknology> k5673: aptitude does this - and does it well :)
<khussein> qman__: thank you. I really appreciate your help.
<MTecknology> k5673: it even yells at me when I choose to remove all of python and most of perl from my system :P
<AlanMeta> if you do a apt-get upgrade, and it replies back with packages that will not be upgraded, but those are the ones I want to upgrade. How do I tell it to upgrade those?
<pmatulis> the fact that in unix you can't have a group can give you a pretty broken setup in certain situations
<khussein> I'll catch you guys later. thanks :)
<pmatulis> "group within a group"
<k5673> MTecknology: apt have feelings too.
<khussein> pmatulis: what?
<pmatulis> khussein: see above
<khussein> "group within a group" is this something you are suggesting?
<qman__> he's just saying that feature is absent in the unix permissions scheme
<qman__> it would be useful in some situations
<khussein> Ah yes. I completely agree.
<khussein> It may sound even more complicated, but I was brainstorming about using LDAP.
<qman__> I never said it was perfect, just that acls don't really improve things
<qman__> you go from the possibly too simple, to the definitely too complex
<khussein> The concept of hierarchal organization of users and groups is definitely missing.
<AlanMeta> if I tell apt-get to remove several packages, and then tell it to install them again, will it get the "official" build if another repo has a newer build?
<MTecknology> k5673: :S... It seems I can initiate nginx from inside of the chroot but not manipulate it from there :P
<khussein> qman__: You are right, which is why I was thinking maybe there needs to be something in the middle. Not that simple, but isn't too complicated to achieve a simple task.
<MTecknology> k5673: I can't run top inside - but I can run top outside ... must be mount points
<MTecknology> k5673: this is kinda cool... it's like the system running in the chroot will run as if it's running on the host, but be locked to that environment
<MTecknology> k5673: btw.. that command you gave me doesn't work...
<MTecknology> k5673: it waits until you exit the chroot
<k5673> MTecknology: Of course. And is like a sandbox. You can do anything (almost) without destroying your real environment.
<AlanMeta> anyone?
<qman__> AlanMeta, that's what upgrade is for
<qman__> but yes
<k5673> AlanMeta: Always the official
<AlanMeta> how can I over ride that?
<k5673> MTecknology: the command for running nginx?
<qman__> by holding/pinning a package
<MTecknology> k5673: that command would work great if I could make it launch inside of the chroot
<k5673> MTecknology: Do a bash script
<MTecknology> k5673: OH!
<MTecknology> k5673: no &&
<MTecknology> k5673: chroot /opt/websites-basic /etc/init.d/nginx start
<k5673> MTecknology: chroot /opt/websites-basic /etc/init.d/nginx start &
<MTecknology> k5673: except that it seems trying to stop it the same way doesn't work :P
<talcite> hey guys. I'm having trouble copying files to my OCFS2 array. Can someone help me debug? It was working in the past, but possibly an update broke it?
<k5673> MTecknology: The ampersand at the end will send the command to background
<k5673> MTecknology: &
<MTecknology> k5673: it doesn't need to go to the background though
<MTecknology> k5673: chroot /opt/websites-basic /etc/init.d/nginx start  <--- starts nginx
<MTecknology> k5673: chroot /opt/websites-basic /etc/init.d/nginx stop  <--- does not stop nginx
<AlanMeta> http://pastebin.com/QAd7Wcxj << this is what I'm getting, the newer files are on an alternate repo. Any suggestions to tell it to install it?
<MTecknology> k5673: :S... I can't kill anything inside of the chroot without killing the pid :S....
<k5673> Mmm
<k5673> MTecknology: You can try this http://pastebin.com/KEQ7efU4
<MTecknology> k5673: GOT IT!
<MTecknology> I didn't mount proc correctly
<MTecknology> it couldn't figure out what the pid was
<k5673> MTecknology: some filesystems aren't available in a chrooted environment
<MTecknology> k5673: mount -o bind /{dev,proc} /opt/websites-basic/{dev,proc} :D
<k5673> MTecknology: i'll save that string.
<MTecknology> k5673: obviously not exactly what I ran.. it was two commands ;)
<k5673> Yeah
<k5673> Right
<uvirtbot> New bug: #666028 in openldap (main) "apt-get install slapd => Can't locate object method "new" via package "Debconf::Element::Noninteractive::Booleam"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666028
<MTecknology> I think I found a bug...
<k5673> MTecknology: What bug?
<MTecknology> k5673: when installing php5-fpm.. the default config assumes /var/www exists but doesn't verify.. so before installing it you need to 'mkdir /var/www' or it will fail to install because it will fail to start because the config is broken
<AlanMeta> can anyone help me?
<qman__> AlanMeta, using debian repositories on ubuntu is a bad idea
<AlanMeta> qman__ ah ok, I was following the directions here: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/prepare_for_php_53/
<guntbert> AlanMeta: php 5.3 is in the repos, no need for jumping through hoops
<AlanMeta> its not for jaunty which is the only thing I can run on my vps :-(
<guntbert> I see, thats 5.2
<AlanMeta> yeah and running something that requires 5.3
<guntbert> AlanMeta: did you look into backports?
<AlanMeta> backports?
<k5673> AlanMeta: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<AlanMeta> php is not in the backports :-(
<guntbert> AlanMeta: did you see http://zippykid.com/blog/2009/08/building-php-5-3-packages-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-for-apache-2/ ?
<AlanMeta> lol, my apt-get can't find checkinstall, I have downloaded the code already but not sure how to configure it, what came with it, doesn't have the configure section in phpinfo()
<nagchampa> the ubuntu server guide is extremely vague on postfix setup
<nagchampa> sorry
<nagchampa> i mean, in regards to settup up an email gateway
<patdk-lap> heh? what is an email gateway?
<nagchampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html
<nagchampa> sorry, now i'm beign vague :p
 * patdk-lap wonders what mail filtering has to do with email gateway (whatever that is) at all?
<patdk-lap> setting up an incoming email server is pretty simple
<patdk-lap> just have it receive email, and do whatever you want with it, but don't bounce it
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-17
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876116 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876116
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876130 in facter (main) "Incorrect operatingsystem reported in puppet run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876130
<jMyles> Is there a quickstart to building a local cloud with oneiric?
<jtran> hey all.  i'm having a problem after install nbd-server pkg, it says nbd doesn't exist in /proc/modules.  it's the exact same problem as described in this debian bug report:  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628389
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 628389 in nbd-client "unexpected output during upgrade" [Normal,Fixed]
<jtran> however, how do i get that equiv pkg for ubuntu?
<jtran> i installed the debian pkg from above but i'm just checking to see if this is something that will make it upstream into oneirc
<twb> Installing packages from Debian will explode your system
<jtran> i really needed a fix for now :(
<jtran> and it appeared to work
<twb> You say it's the same problem -- does that mean you have a kernel you compiled nbd =y in?
<twb> Or do you simply mean that it is the same symptoms
<jtran> i mean nbd just works now
<philipballew> Would it be possible to set up ssh on port 4444
<twb> philipballew: I'm not stopping you
<philipballew> but would something? twb
<philipballew> its the only open port at the school i go to.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876168 in openssh (main) "EC2 Oneiric ssh "no-pty" triggers "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876168
<uvirtbot> New bug: #598335 in libcgroup (universe) "gnome locks up with cgroup-bin installed" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598335
<airtonix> i'm looking for a good article about reasons why it's a good idea to notify stakeholders a week in advance about server upgrades that would take the server offline for any length of time
<airtonix> i'm trying to get it across to my boss that it's simply not a good idea to just perform the upgrade right now without warning clients
<Myrtti> airtonix: when the upgrade goes south, it is more painful to inform
<Myrtti> have personal experience as a client
<airtonix> Myrtti: i try to perform the upgrade on a clone of the server first
<Myrtti> and if you do warn beforehand, don't assume clients read your blog. send an email with bcc instead, or use mailchimp or similar
<Myrtti> have experience on getting the email afterwards with every customer in to-field
<Myrtti> when things didnt work for some, they hit Reply All-button and vented
<Myrtti> nasty
<airtonix> Myrtti: yep we send a notice out with mailchimp
<eagles0513875_> hey guys i have a quick question about xen and 11.10
<eagles0513875_> seeing as there is no xen kernel can someone still run xen paravirtualized guests?
<RoyK> eagles0513875_: iirc all the needed Xen patches are in the default kernel, both host and guest
<blinkiz> hello. I have a new Intel 204 chipset server here. First tried fake raid but ubuntu does not see any hard drives. why? Anyway, am struggling to get software raid to work. The machine will not boot! It is like grub is not found when UEFI tries to hand over the control.
<eagles0513875_> ty RoyK :)
<smb> eagles0513875_, Using the -virtual kernel has the advantage of having the pv net and disk driver built-in instead of being modules
<eagles0513875_> virtual kernel???
<eagles0513875_> ahh
<smb> There is a linux-kernel.*-virtual. Its limited down to essential modules for virtual guests. And with oneiric there is now also an extra modules packages that ships the rest of them in case they are needed.
<dhon_> hi all
<eagles0513875_> smb: im doing some testing to see how i can interface orchestra into an existing debian squeeze xen setup with already existing xen guests
<dhon_> I'm having trouble setting up a 10.04 install using software raid - specifically when it comes to installing grub
<dhon_> I've created a raid-1 device with a partition table which has the following partitions: boot(512mb),/,/usr,/var,/home
<dhon_> these appear at md0p1, md0p5, md0p6, md0p7 & md0p8 respectively
<dhon_> (boot is the only "physical" partition)
<smb> eagles0513875_, Ah. Well I am not much help with orchestra. But I would try to get the -virtual kernel packages installed. The generic-pae and or server image would work as well but the blkfront and netfront do not get autoloaded.
<dhon_> grub setup failed during install of ubuntu, and now I'm not sure where I'm supposed to be installing it
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: the master boot record
<dhon_> (sorry for talking over you guys)
<eagles0513875_> dhon_:  your ok just brainstorming something im working on
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: did you install using a pen drive
<dhon_> yes, but using the desktop installer actually
<eagles0513875_> cuz i have had the issue where for some reason i install ubuntu on my hard disk it installs grub to the MBR of the pen drive
<dhon_> hmm strange
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: try this put the pen drive back in and boot with it in i just want to confirm that it actually installed grub to the pen drive instead
<dhon_> which MBR should it be installed to? /dev/sda & /dev/sdb, or /dev/md0 maybe?
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: so you have software raid setup im guessin
<dhon_> err, well I did have
<eagles0513875_> O_O
<dhon_> I'm currently reattempting from the start
<dhon_> it's a new install
<eagles0513875_> i would reformat everythign blowing away the raid setup etc
<dhon_> yep
<dhon_> is it okay to have boot on md0p1?
<eagles0513875_> me grub using the net installation off a pen drive got installed to the right location
<dhon_> grub knows about software raid devs?
<eagles0513875_> when installing when it comes to the partitioning that is when you setup software raid if your using the server installer
<dhon_> the strange thing is that I could chroot into the raid install, but grub-install would fail
<dhon_> saying something about a missing mapping for md0
<eagles0513875_> your best i think starting from scratch
<dhon_> well, it spat an error about that - it may have succeeded afterwards, it was unclear
<eagles0513875_> i dunno if i were in ur position i woudl do a clean install from scratch
<dhon_> I appreciate what the grub devs have accomplished, but I've never had much luck with the software :/
<dhon_> yeah maybe I should get the server installer
<dhon_> desktop installer doesn't mention software raid
<dhon_> I just manually set up the raid and selected those partitions during install
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: server is where its at
<dhon_> is it better to have each partition as a separate raid array?
<dhon_> and format the raw devices (ie no partition table)
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: no one raid array is best i believe
<eagles0513875_> then again it depends on how many hard disks you have
<eagles0513875_> my server has 2 so i have setup raid 1 mirroring
<dhon_> 2 disks, raid1 - yep
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: i have a single raid array
<eagles0513875_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: ^ the first link would be of use how to set up raid :)
<dhon_> fake raid is not the same thing, correct?
<eagles0513875_> no
<eagles0513875_> you said you have software raid the first link is the onlyone you need
<dhon_> yep
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: ill be back gonna have some breakfast really fast
<dhon_> okay, thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876268 in mysql-5.1 (main) "Mysqld does not start: Bind on unix socket: Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876268
<jamespag`> morning all
<dhon_> evening :)
<koolhead17> hi all
<lynxman> hey koolhead17, morning jamespage
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: you managed?
<dhon_> eagles0513875_: haven't progressed much, just been reading
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: try get started i have an hr before i leave so i can help u while im still here
<dhon_> cheers, I don't have the server installer, but I'll give it another try with the desktop
<dhon_> should I use the MBR, or GUID partion table on the raid array?
<eagles0513875_> mbr is the location on the hard disk
<eagles0513875_> !guid
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: that has something to do with grub
<eagles0513875_> grub 2 i believe uses GUID's for the partitions
<dhon_> I'm using Disk Utility to create the partitions on the raid array
<dhon_> it says I can have the following parition table types: MBR, GUID Partition Table, None, Apple Partition Map
<eagles0513875_> never used the disk utility i usually let it setup the partitions on its own
<eagles0513875_> you can always just setup first with no raid then seutp a raid array via the command line
<dhon_> as in, do a normal install on a single disk and then use those partitions to create a raid array?
<eagles0513875_> correct
<dhon_> well that sounds like a good option
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: one thing i dunno how to do is set up raid then via command line
<eagles0513875_> i set it up during the ubuntu server install
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: question though why are you setting up ur server with a gui
<dhon_> 'cause I have the install-thumb-drive already
<dhon_> I was just going to disable gdm
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: ok
<eagles0513875_> just wondering is all you will also need to install the server kernel
<dhon_> hmm, okay
<dhon_> what are the differences? scheduler?
<dhon_> power management maybe?
<dhon_> it's really sounding like I should just get the server installer
<dhon_> might save me another day of googling
<dhon_> :)
<dhon_> it's frustrating when things are so close, but they keep eluding you
<dhon_> will 12.04 be LTS?
<ersi> dhon_: Yes.
<koolhead17> lynxman: hellos
<dhon_> ersi: cool, thanks
<ersi> dhon_: Basically, every two years there's an LTS. 8.04 10.04 12.04 :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: i managed keystone/dashboard/nova without any effort working on virtualbox. :P
 * dhon_ slaps forehead
<lynxman> koolhead17: good ;)
<eagles0513875_> dhon_: i can tell u my server is 10.04 and its rock solid. im only trying out 11.10 on a 2tb hard disk i have in my desktop to test out some cloud solutions
<koolhead17> lynxman: how have you been? how was party :D
<koolhead17> hellos Daviey jamespage
<lynxman> koolhead17: quite busy, party was good :)
<lynxman> Daviey: hey there o/
<koolhead17> nice :)
<jamespage> morning koolhead17
<Daviey> hey lynxman
<Daviey> hey koolhead17
 * jamespage just waves at everyone
<koolhead17> jamespage: let me know if you have time will ping you for the dbconfig-common stuff
 * lynxman feels waved
<Daviey> jamespage: I think fop is begging for a merge :)
<jamespage> Daviey: oh yes
<jamespage> might even get away with a sync TBH
 * jamespage is looking at merges and syncs this afternoon
<memoryleak> hi, I get  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so
<Daviey> jamespage: awesome
<\sh> precise already open?
<memoryleak> I used to look for it with find / -name sqlite.so but nothing found on the system
<dhon_> okay, I need dinner, I'm going to attempt this raid thing again tomorrow - thanks for the help eagles0513875_
<eagles0513875_> no problem dhon_
<Daviey> \sh: oh yes
<\sh> Daviey, very good...thx :)
<Daviey> \sh: What is on your roadmap for this cycle?
<\sh> Daviey, FAI 4.x + Puppet + DC² + DC² Node Classifier eventually getting rid of NFS for FAI
<Daviey> \sh: ooooo, nice
<Daviey> lynxman: How is mcollecitve looking? :)
<\sh> Daviey, do you know if anyone has freeipa on the roadmap for debian/ubuntu?
<Daviey> \sh: ISTR there was some discussion a year ago, but i don't think it went anywhere :(
<\sh> Daviey, eventually someone can put it back on the table during upcoming UDS...it looks like a good thing to have it adjusted for debian/ubuntu
<koolhead17> Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/keystone/+bug/855467  needs to be closed now!!
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 855467 in keystone "Keystone fails to locate any configuration file." [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * koolhead17 waves to kim0 
<soren> Daviey, jamespage: Do we use fop for anything in server land?
<jamespage> soren: Document generating I think - erlang
<soren> jamespage: Ah.
<soren> jamespage: Wow, so it's in main now? It used to be multiverse or something.
<lynxman> Daviey: mcollective is looking like a long and windy road :) I need to finish the whitepaper first then make sure the activemq merge is working then start on mcollective
<jamespage> soren: yep - I pushed it through MIR during oneiric
<soren> jamespage: Moved to universe during Intrepid. How about that.
<lynxman> Daviey: so I would say expect this to take me the best part of this week
<Daviey> wow
 * kim0 waves back to koolhead17 
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876339 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876339
<zul> jamespage: fop?
<jamespage> zul: yes
<jamespage> I'll do it in a bit
<zul> jamespage: which is....
<uvirtbot> New bug: #850154 in ipxe (main) "qemu cannot find ipxe roms" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850154
<B0bby> hello
<B0bby> I have some issues in my openvpn client server connection since I have tried to tuning the performance... before it works but since I added some a parameters now nothing works !
<B0bby> I got this error messages in the server side :
<B0bby> Mon Oct 17 10:08:36 2011 VPN-Client/196.217.199.157:51446 Bad LZO decompression header byte: 0
<B0bby> Mon Oct 17 10:08:36 2011 VPN-Client/196.217.199.157:51446 FRAG_IN error flags=0xffffffff: FRAG_TEST not implemented
<B0bby> and  Mon Oct 17 10:12:54 2011 ROUTE: route addition failed using CreateIpForwardEntry: Accès refusé.   [status=5 if_index=20]
<B0bby>  Mon Oct 17 10:12:54 2011 Route addition via IPAPI failed [adaptive] Mon Oct 17 10:12:54 2011 Route addition fallback to route.exe
<B0bby> in the client side
<pmatulis> B0bby: go back to your original config and add one parameter at a time
<B0bby> pmatulis, I have added just two parameters : Lzo compression and fragment size
<B0bby> nothing else
<ersi> B0bby: Remove them and try again, then.
<B0bby> it' seems that it's a psychological solutions rather than technical ones :P
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876378 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876378
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876387 in php5 (main) "fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876387
<jamespage> zul: formatted output protocol == document generation
<zul> jamespage: ah
<jamespage> zul: I think erlang uses it - hence in main
<jamespage> hmmm: new depends - yuck
<jamespage> Daviey: how badly do we want erlang docs?  http://tinyurl.com/6l4c53s
<jamespage> bug 876413
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 876413 in xmlunit "[MIR] xmlunit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876413
<soren> erlang is self-explanatory. No need for docs. :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876425 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876425
<lynxman> soren: that phrase... hurts in unknown ways :)
<zul> jamespage: not at all :)
<zul> bah
<jamespage> humbug
<hallyn> jamespage, could you sponsor http://people.canonical.com/~serge/bacula-gawk.debdiff for bug 645082 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 645082 in bacula "bacula misses requirement of gawk" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645082
<jamespage> morning hallyn
<jamespage> hallyn: looking now
<hallyn> jamespage, thanks :)
<hallyn> happy monday morning to you! :)
<zul> jamespage: erlang is probably not the first thing you want to merge btw ;)
<hallyn> no you want to start with libvirt
<jamespage> zul: not touching it for the moment
<hallyn> it's an easy one
<zul> hallyn: i was going to poke it with a stick
<hallyn> zul,  you were? cool
<hallyn> I was considering doing a few more pushes of fixes which are NOT yet in 0.9.6 first,
<hallyn> so that when doing the merge we don't have to think about it
<hallyn> (like the fix for lvm.conf having lvm_commands=1)
<eagls0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jamespage> is vmbuilder still the preferred tool for creating vm's without building?
<jamespage> /building/running
<hallyn> jamespage, I think that's supposed to become live-build
<jamespage> hallyn: so is that a re-name or a different tool?
<hallyn> different tool
<jamespage> ah - I see
<hallyn> actually I need to do some testing of those - I haven't used them in something like a year
<hallyn> I wonder what smoser uses to build AMIs
<smoser> different tool.
<smoser> cloud-images now uses live-build.
<lynxman> hallyn: the power of his mind :)
<smoser> but jamespage i would really suggest using cloud-images to bootstrap you.
<smoser> download image, use it
<hallyn> smoser, good suggestion, although i do think it'd be good for everyone to play with live-build a bit, both to shake out bugs and to know how to use it off top of their heads when they need to in a pinch
<smoser> hallyn, i largely disagree.
<smoser> i think building images is stupid
<smoser> a waste of time that will result in re-inventing something that is already done.
<smoser> and if the images don't fit your needs, then we should improve them.
<hallyn> smoser, and i disagree, bc i've been part of a project where we needed to build a minimal, *minimal* image
<smoser> i find effort on minimal to be a waste of time.
<hallyn> smoser, i think it's wrong to discourage people from becoming competent with tools.
<hallyn> smoser, sometimes you don't get to decide
<smoser> oh, i decide!
<hallyn> what's the smallest image you have?
<hallyn> :)
<smoser> 650M root filesystem.
<smoser> i realize its not small
<hallyn> not just not small, completely unsuitable for the use-case we had
<smoser> i just think that trading 400M for 1 hour of your time is useful.
<smoser> and 1 hour is *very* conservative.
<hallyn> oh, now i get it
<hallyn> you're looking ofr job security :)
<smoser> what is the use case ?
<smoser> remember the second part of my suggestion to not use live-build , was "we should make the images better"
<smoser> generally, my feeling is that live-build is an installer. if you build atop live-build, you're going to then add some little fixes for your little environment.  and then you're going to tell people to use your tools, and you're going to get your tools into universe and or main, and then we're going to one other tool that fixes quirks found after installing a bunch of packages.
<smoser> i dont like installers.
<smoser> i think the cobbler-devenv avoids being an installer nicely, by just letting the server install iso do the install and preseed it.
<hallyn> livebuild is pretty darned flexible
<zul> soren: did you do the drawings yourself?
<hallyn> anyway, shock, smoser and i disagree on something :)
<smoser> livebuild is very flexible.
<soren> zul: No, I had a professional art company do them. It only cost a million dollars. I thought it was a steal.
<smoser> it will allow you to stuff your little "fix up this quirks" perfectly well outside of it.
<smoser> and your quirks wont work in other cases
<zul> soren: good to see the startup capital go to use
<soren> zul: Oh, those graphs? YEah, I did those myself.
<smoser> what drawings is this ?
<smoser> so i'm willing to accep that the cloud-images dont work for *everything*, but we really want them to work for lots of things. (just as we want the ISO to work for lots of things).
<hallyn> smoser, what is supposed to be the most discoverable way to get the latest cloud img?
<smoser> if you're going to poke around with live-buid, then please, when you find a little quirk in a package install that you ahve to work around,  *please* get your changes upstream.
<smoser> i would need to know what "discoverable" means.
<hallyn> easiest url to remember, or where to get a link
<hallyn> i.e. cloud.ubuntu.com -> click top link
<hallyn> 100% agreed on get your changes upstream, of course
<smoser> cloud-images.ubuntu.com
<smoser> you want ami's ?
<smoser> or downloads.
<hallyn> downloads
<hallyn> ami's are efine for us, but some ppl want images without needing the euca tools
<smoser> hallyn, browsing cloud-images.ubuntu.com is probably the best way for that.
<smoser> but we publish data that can easily be queiried
<smoser> $ echo $(ubuntu-cloudimg-query p --format "%{url}" daily)
<smoser> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/server/precise/20111017/precise-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz
<hallyn> ok.  for some reason i'm averse to - in a url i guess :)  but maybe i'll try using that more
<dnmons> Postfix is started before Dovecot in 11.10. Something which causes it to crash when Dovecot is providing SASL authentication to it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11354218 Any idea on how to fix it?
<jamespage> smoser: so if someone wanted to automate producing a virtual machine image for use on a desktop/laptop under KVM does that advice still hold true
<jamespage> i.e. start with the cloud image?
<smoser> i would suggest 2 paths:
<smoser> or... 3
<smoser> or... 2
<smoser> a.) cobberl-devenv like "seed the installer" (i think security team has a tool that does this too... hallyn uses it, mdeslaur recently updated it)
<smoser> b.) use cloud-image full disk image as a starting point
<smoser> what kind of image is this that you're wanting to use ?
<jamespage> someone == gnuoy who I noticed joined a while back
<gnuoy> smoser, I'm just after vanilla natty to test installing openerp
<zul> mdeslaur: can i take cifs-utils off your hands
<mdeslaur> zul: what, for the dev release?
<mdeslaur> zul: yes, please do
<gnuoy> the serverguide for natty suggests using vmbuilder
<zul> mdeslaur: yes k
<jamespage> dnmons, do you happen to know if that is a regression from natty?
<smoser> gnuoy, i'd be honored if you would take the time to try to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images#Ubuntu_Cloud_Guest_images_on_Local_Hypervisor_Natty_onward
<hallyn> Daviey, so are you going to push spice-gtk now for p?
<smoser> and tell me what did not work.
<gnuoy> smoser, sure thing :-) (although it'll have to be after I've finished the day job)
<smoser> mdeslaur, i think that vm-tools needs to be its own thing. and i need to improve it so it doesn't have to remaster an ISO to give a seed file.
<mdeslaur> smoser: feel free to fork it
<dnmons> jamespage: yes, it is.
<mdeslaur> smoser: it's very oriented to the security team, it would be great to have a tools that's more generic
<mdeslaur> smoser: (and isn't a 800 line bash script 90% composed of bad hacks)
<dnmons> jamespage: same system on natty did not have this problem. dovecot started about 8 seconds before postfix. now dovecot is started 2–4 seconds after postfix. which gives postfix a headache.
<hallyn> all right i think i'll sync qemu 0.15.0 today (maybe into tomorrow).
<mdeslaur> smoser: so, I tried to use your external initrd idea so we didn't need to remaster the iso, and wasn't successful with virt-install
<smoser> then you did something wrong :)
<smoser> somehow i was successful.
<smoser> i think its a matter of getting the kernel params and kernel and intiramfs right.
<smoser> otherwise i dont know how it could go wrong.
<mdeslaur> smoser: weren't you doing it with kvm directly?
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> but you can pass kernel and ramdisk and kernel params through libvirt
<jamespage> dnmons: not ignoring you - just looking at what changes landed in oneiric for upstart and dovecot
<mdeslaur> smoser: I haven't found a way to do that with virt-install
<smoser> oh... i didn't know you were using that.
<smoser> what value does it provide you?
<mdeslaur> smoser: if you specify a kernel directly, it won't let you specify a cd
<mdeslaur> smoser: anyway, I spent some time on it, but didn't manage...it would be nice if we didn't need to rebuild the iso so I hope I got it wrong
<smoser> why are you using virt-install ?
<mdeslaur> smoser: I don't know...what should I be using?
<smoser> i just assumed you were creating a disk image, creating a cd-rom, and laucnhing a libvirt instance with those attached.
<smoser> (via specifying your own libvirt xml)
<smoser> woot! precise EC2 image boots!
<smoser> (i realize it is basically oneiric, but still...)
<jamespage> dnmons: I think I can see what change caused the issue
<jamespage> dovecot and postfix now start/stop on the same runlevels
<jamespage> whereas in natty dovecot started very early
<jamespage> jhunt: around? need a little upstart guidance
<jhunt> jamespage: yup
<jamespage> jhunt:great
<jamespage> so this is the situation - dovecot+postfix install
<jamespage> postfix authenticates through dovecot using SASL
<hallyn> zul, jdstrand, does the last comment in bug 874350 make sense to you?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 874350 in libvirt "Segfault: Failed to get udev device for syspath '/sys/devices/virtual/dmi/id'" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874350
<jamespage> so is dependent on dovecot running
<mdeslaur> smoser: I suppose that would be the next step to get rid of the iso rebuilding
<zul> hallyn: comment #2?
<jamespage> in oneiric a change landed which switched dovecot's start on from rc-sysinit to runlevel [2345]
<mdeslaur> smoser: let me know if you get that working...and what did you mean by "vm-tools should be it's own thing"?
<hallyn> zul, yeah
<zul> hallyn: umm...no :)
<jamespage> jhunt: which I think is causing it to start later in the boot process alongside postfix which is a standard init script
<smoser> mdeslaur, can i 'apt-add-repository some-thing && apt-get install vm-tools' &
<smoser> s/&/?/
<jamespage> jhunt: postfix borks as a result - is there any way to ensure that dovecot starts up before postfix bearing in mind they don't both use upstart?
<smoser> basically i think what you, jdstrand and kees created is useful to a much larger audience than is going to find it or use it under a subdir of a bzr repo.
<hallyn> zul, ok, i'll roll with it then :)
<hallyn> thx
<mdeslaur> smoser: I think a larger audience should be using something that was designed better, and doesn't depend on all the security team environment
<mdeslaur> smoser: but yes, I do think we should have a tool to easily preseed test vms
<mdeslaur> smoser: maybe testdrive should gain preseeding support or something
<alex88> hi guys, i'm using csf firewall and i've setup some prerouting dnat rules to redirect some ports to vm, is possible to  use something different then prerouting and dnat to achieve the same result? so the firewall can filter/block also those connections?
<kirkland> interesting
<patdk-wk> alex88, I think that greatly depends on what you call your vm
<alex88> patdk-wk: sorry, virtual machine
<patdk-wk> I know that
<patdk-wk> but what kind :)
<alex88> you mean like kvm?
<patdk-wk> xen, kvm ,virtualbox, or a vps, lxc, ...
<alex88> kvm
<patdk-wk> I would just use proxyarp
<alex88> btw, command to dnat i used is /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i vmbr0 --dport 2223 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.3:22 #SSH
<alex88> you mean like setup proxyarp that redirects packets after firewall?
<patdk-wk> no, that is not proxyarp then
<patdk-wk> I would use proxy-arp not whatever it is your thinking of, or think I'm saying
<alex88> sorry but i haven't heard about that
<patdk-wk> proxyarp would turn your firewall into a transparent system, as far as your vm knows
<alex88> well, i have multiple vm, and each port goes to different vm
<patdk-wk> in other words, you don't have real ip's for your vm's?
<van7hu> hi all
<alex88> exactly
<van7hu> how could I check if samba4 installed?
<patdk-wk> then your stuck with dnat
<van7hu> and running?
<alex88> just 1 ip for the dedi
<alex88> yup i think so
<alex88> i just wanted to let the firewall intercept packets before going to vm
<alex88> so if an ip get banned, it blocks also those packets
<patdk-wk> it should, unless you really really screwed it up
<jamespage> dnmons: any chance you could raise a bug for that dovecot/postfix issue - it looks like a regression
<alex88> patdk-wk: would you do a test to check where the rule for your ip goes and check why packets are not blocked?
<patdk-wk> I dunno what your talking about, I don't have root on your system, so how could I check?
<alex88> patdk-wk: you just try to hit a blocked port 5 times and i'll do an iptables -L | grep yourip to check where it goes, because if i do from here i won't have access to ssh anymore
<patdk-wk> still makes no sense at all to me
<alex88> ok don't worry
<patdk-wk> if it's blocked on the firewall, it won't make it to the vm
<patdk-wk> unless you really really screwed it up
<alex88> it does, maybe becuse packets are prerouted before passing to other rules
<alex88> don't know, but i can access services into vm and not on ssh on main host
<patdk-wk> prerouting doesn't bypass the normal tables
<patdk-wk> and you only prerouted a single port
<patdk-wk> but then, you only showed a SINGLE LINE out of the whole firewall config
<alex88> well, 15 ports
<patdk-wk> how should I know
<alex88> i just have multiple lines like that
<alex88> with different ports/ip, but it's the same
<lynxman> patdk-wk: you can't make out the firewall config by just reading one line? Damn the Matrix :)
<patdk-wk> hehe :)
<patdk-wk> iptables -F, now that I can from a single line :)
<jhunt> jamespage: do we know why that change to dovecot was made? I think now dovecot + postfix will be starting "around the same time" (ie "runlevel" - racy!)
<alex88> ;)
<patdk-wk> dovecot was changed from old init.d to upstart
<patdk-wk> sounds like postfix is still upstart
<patdk-wk> postfix is still init.d I mean :)
<jhunt> jamespage: is there any reason postfix can't be upstartified? seems a little odd that a main pkg is using sysv and a dependent pkg in universe is using Upstart...?
<jamespage> jhunt: bug 820685 was the reason it was changed
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 820685 in dovecot "dovecot does not start again on transition from runlevel 1 to 2" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820685
<jamespage> jhunt: I've not looks at upstart for postfix
<jamespage> both packages are in main I thinl
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875921 in python-stompy (main) "Please merge python-stompy 0.2.9-1 from debian wheezy " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875921
<zul> jamespage: it hasnt been converted yet
<zul> jamespage: feel free ;)
 * jamespage takes a deep breath
<patdk-wk> my dovecot/postfix on lucid are both upstart'd
<patdk-wk> have an issue, but rarely, but I haven't made postfix depend on dovecot
<zul> jamespage: the ebox people might have done it though
<jhunt> jamespage: It'd need testing of course, but "start on starting rc" (for dovecot) should give you the behaviour you're after".
<jamespage> jhunt: its difficult because start of [2345] is actually correct
<jamespage> its only in the instance here postfix+dovecot are deployed together with SASL auth that we get the issue
<jamespage> dnmons: please see jhunts comment above - that should sort you out (but please still raise a bug!)
<jhunt> changing dovecot to be "start on starting rc" should work in both cases.
<jamespage> jhunt: so that should start dovecot just before the runlevel itself starts?
<jamespage> (just trying to get my head around this)
<jhunt> jamespage: no - that will start dovecot "just before" the SysV scripts (including postfix) are started.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876579 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed') during upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876579
<jhunt> jamespage: since 'rc' starts on runlevel anyway, you get what you want :)
<jamespage> jhunt: so 'start on starting rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]'?
<jhunt> jamespage: event sequence will thus effectively be: runlevel, dovecot, rc, postfix.
<jhunt> jamespage: right.
<jamespage> jhunt: OK - thanks for the advice
<jhunt> jamespage: np.
<madalin> Nagios related question. The following scenario: I have server1, connecting to server2. Server2 has an internal network. I'm trying to get server2 to ping an INTERNAL ip on the network and passing its results to server1. I'm reading about check_nrpe and check_ping, but im way too lost. Anyone can help me out ?
<alex88> patdk-wk: after banning an ip address fw adds the ip in input chain but i think that it's processed after the prerouting table is processed, right?
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> but INPUT is only processed for packets to that machine
<patdk-wk> so you need to to go to FORWARD chain, for vm's
<patdk-wk> technically, you probably want it to go to both input and forward
<patdk-wk> but it would be so much easier to put them in a seperate block list, that both input/forward used
<alex88> yeah, like if it pass the input table, it's forwarded
<alex88> right?
<zul> lynxman: ping
<zul> lynxman: er unping
<lynxman> zul: awww
<zul> lynxman: i was going to take rabbitmq-server off your hands but thought differently ;)
<zul> lynxman: but i can upload puppet for you if you want
<van7hu> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lynxman> zul: sounds good :)
<zul> lynxman: if you can point it to me the stuff you did for it
<Jeeves_> Hi!
<Jeeves_> How do I enable ubuntu-vm-builder (in Lucid) to create Oneirik images?
<Jeeves_> Should I just copy /usr/share/pyshared/VMBuilder/plugins/ubuntu/maverick.py to oneiric.py and change maverick in the code to oneiric?
<van7hu> it's quite strange, why does ubuntu server use samba-4 as default?
<soren> hallyn: You know the debdiff from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/828789 will still require the new build-depends to be in main, right?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 828789 in qemu-kvm "[FFE] please enable spice support" [Medium,In progress]
<geekbri> I've got to roll my own php .deb file, I'm having a hell of time with it.   I've managed to get debuild to use the proper configure command, and it seems to run a make and make install, but when i inspect the resulting .deb file it only contains some documentation and doesn't install the binaries.  I'm probably screwing this up severely.  Anybody willing to help me figure out what i borked?
<alex88> patdk-wk: http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/traversingoftables.html as you can see it doesn't get into the input table as soon as destination changes on prerouting
<lynxman> zul: hmm gimme 2 mins
<robo> anyone have an idea why iostat -n would show 900 ops/s but only 82 rops/s and 20 wops/s? 20 + 82 does not equal 900
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, is there a reason you did: $SNIPPET('orchestra_disable_pxe')
<smoser> rather than 'cobbler_disable_pxe'
<smoser> surely users of cobbler also would prefer that their installed ysstems do not remain in a reboot loop
<robo> smoser, ....
<zul> lynxman: er puppet?
<Daviey> hallyn: spice for P.. hell yes!
<Daviey> lets do it today :)
<Daviey> jamespage: in truth, erlang-docs don't interest ME in the slightest.
<Daviey> I'm tempted to say just strip them if it's easier, and re-introduce them if they turn out to be required
<Daviey> but TBH, in the interests of keeping the delta small.. i'd favour dropping them.
<zul> SpamapS: ping when you are around
<SpamapS> zul: pong, but I'm preparing for my UOW session which starts in 1hr, so not going to be super responsive
<zul> SpamapS: sure just wanted to know whats up with mysql 5.5...im going to start merging php 5.3.8
<lynxman> zul: just one minute! :)
<SpamapS> zul: Norbert is still lagging.. my DD app is progressing tho, so I should be able to upload it to experimental in the next couple of weeks.
<SpamapS> zul: please *do not* do php 5.3.8 though, there is a serious regression
<hallyn> Daviey: well should we push qemu-kvm-spice on 0.14.1 version just to get it pushed?  (Then I can sync 0.15 tomorrow)
<zul> SpamapS: i thought 5.3.7 had the regression and 5.3.8 fixed it
<SpamapS> nope
<SpamapS> 5.3.7 introduced it
<zul> SpamapS: ok then...
<SpamapS> 5.3.9 will revert it
<zul> SpamapS: k
<SpamapS> The php team strikes again!
 * zul grumbles
<zul> lynxman: how about now?...now...now...now :)
<lynxman> zul: your call is important to us...
<zul> lynxman: lie
<Daviey> hallyn: works for me.
<Daviey> hallyn: point me to a branch? :)
<Daviey> (or diff)
<SpamapS> I wouldn't be surprised if the debian PHP has a patch to revert the is_a() behavior tho
<hallyn> lemme make one :)  back in a few
<lynxman> zul: bug is #854899
<lynxman> zul: branch is lp:~lynxman/ubuntu/oneiric/puppet/lp_854899
<lynxman> zul: also attached to the bug
<zul> lynxman: cool...ill poke it after lunch
<lynxman> zul: so how about now? now now now? :D
<zul> lynxman: *grumble* :)
<lynxman> zul: rofl
<Daviey> How goes?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876640 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876640
<zul> Daviey: it went
<Daviey> zul: it went?
<zul> Daviey: you asked how goes....i replied it went
<Daviey> ah!
<lynxman> Daviey: so now the question that pops to my mind is, should we switch the mcollective package from rabbitmq to activemq to reduce the delta? This is highly debatable
<Daviey> lynxman: I think it makes best sense to align with upstream as close as possible, if it's ossible to introduce an alternative dep then we could (and submit it to debian)
<lynxman> Daviey: hmm yeah, maybe a new metapackage for whoever wants to keep rabbitmq?
<Daviey> lynxman: hmm.. maybe.  Really, just try and align as close to possible as Debian, and submit changes there.
<Daviey> :)
<lynxman> Daviey: yessir *salutes*
<Daviey> hah
<zul> lynxman: so i have issue with the puppet merge..a whole bunch of security patches got dropped from the debian package,  i know why, but it isnt mentioned in the changelog when you did the merge...also it should be set to precise now as well
<Daviey> (and it looks like it's now a merge from testing, not unstable)
<lynxman> zul: it should be in the changelog, hmmm...
<lynxman> zul: I think it would just be easier to drop that FFe and do a straight merge from the latest testing on 2.7.5
<zul> lynxman: yeah also the security team might freak as well
<lynxman> zul: those patches come straight from the security team :)
<zul> lynxman: yeah want me to handle that?
<lynxman> zul: if you want, I'm swamped with the whitepaper
<lynxman> zul: otherwise I can handle it in 2 hours or such
<zul> lynxman: ok...
<zul> lynxman: ill take it...wanna me close that bug
<lynxman> zul: depends on how much do you want to exploit your minions today
<zul> lynxman: meh...its sitting right in front of me...ill invalidate that bug then
<lynxman> zul: okay I'll submit a new one tonight then
<zul> lynxman: k unless if i get to it first
<lynxman> zul: race! \o/
<Daviey> zul: When you merge python-xattr, can you submittodebian dh_python2 ?
<Daviey> did -stompy transition get pushed back?
<zul> Daviey: not yet
<Daviey> k
<zul> just done
<Daviey> rockign!
* Daviey changed the topic of #ubuntu-server to: Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support visit #ubuntu | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Get involved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/GettingInvolved | Docs and resources: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ | Precise (12.04) roadmap bugs, http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/release-bugs.html (Feel
* Daviey changed the topic of #ubuntu-server to: Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support visit #ubuntu | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Get involved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/GettingInvolved | Docs and resources: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ | Precise (12.04) roadmap bugs, http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/release-bugs.html
<Daviey> Ursinha: around?
<Daviey> jamespage: asm2, is it still worth our while having a delta?
<jamespage> Daviey: I was looking at that earlier
<Daviey> it *looks* like just running the test suite at build time?
<jamespage> I think that is just about it
<Daviey> jamespage: I'd sync it, then re-introduce a delta if there is an issue :)
<Daviey> <-- yeehaaaa!
<Daviey> jamespage: how did fop turn out?
<jamespage> Daviey: sitting on that one for the moment
<jamespage> it pulls back into main a load of packages we demoted last release
<Daviey> ah
<jamespage> inc. one which has updated to use maven
<jamespage> 70+ MIR
<jamespage> do we really want erlang docs?
<Daviey> jamespage: Fancy opening a bug to track it?
<jamespage> already have
<Daviey> ah
<jamespage> bug 876413
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 876413 in xmlunit "[MIR] xmlunit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876413
<Daviey> crikey o'reily.
<jamespage> thats not what I said :-)
<lynxman> jamespage: I can see you saying that James
<Daviey> jamespage: "gosh" ?
<jamespage> I think I said: "by heck thats alot of packages" - well something along those lines
<lynxman> jamespage: that sounds realistic too
<jamespage> lol
<Daviey> heh
<jamespage> actually looking at archive mismatching something already pulled in most of the know Java universe!
<Daviey> jamespage: is it antlr?
<jamespage> Daviey: I don't think so - its hard to read its so long
<Daviey> jamespage: something introduced ~10:00am today
<jamespage> yeah
<Daviey> (UTC) +/- 1hr
<Daviey> As we don't have a reliable -changes list, cannot confirm
<Daviey> (sigh*
<tzabar> letar efter php, mysql, js... programmerare... ngn intresserad?
<ersi> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ersi> tzabar: ^
<jamespage> Daviey: it might be ant
<hallyn> Daviey: I ought to do some testing, but http://people.canonical.com/~serge/qemu-kvm-spice-oct17.2011.debdiff
<jamespage> hmm - or it might not be
<jamespage> anyway thats one for tomorrow
<hallyn> Daviey: can you push the spice-gtk package (from the FFE bug) in the meantime?
<Daviey> hallyn: sure
<hallyn> Daviey: I assume I can't dput it the .changes file for qemu-kvm as there is the new packagre?
<hallyn> package?
<hallyn> maybe i should re-try that sentence :)
<tzabar> ersi?
<hallyn> Daviey: taking a walk, biab
<Daviey> hallyn: heh, if what you are dputting has a higher version number (and obv. includes Ubuntu changes between when you did it and now), sounds good
<Daviey> hallyn: have fun
<adam_g> .wun 21
<adam_g> doh
<dkn> should i run lvm on a raid if i want hot swap support?
<dkn> i can't get an encrypted lvm to open until i reboot if pull the drive and put it back in
<Ursinha> Daviey: hey
<patdk-wk> dkn, heh?
<RoyK> dkn: iirc hotswap will work correctly regardless of lvm being there or not
<patdk-wk> lvm defently doesn't support hotswap at all
<patdk-wk> if it's missing, it's failed, and the lvm fails
<RoyK> patdk-wk: won't md hide that if on a redundant setup?
<patdk-wk> not sure what you mean by encrypted lvm, didn't think lvm supports encryption
<patdk-wk> md would yes, but that is another layer
<Daviey> hey Ursinha.. how are you doing?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: the only really usable for raid on linux, though
<dkn> that's the odd thing, hot swap works... the lvm shows up, it's seeing the drive as the correct device, when i go to unencrypt it keeps prompting me for the pass over and over, works fine again after i  reboot or if i don't put the drive out hot
<RoyK> dkn: is this over md or directly on disks_
<RoyK> ?
<patdk-wk> dkn, what your saying doesn't make sense
<patdk-wk> lvm doesn't support encryption, so what is asking for a password?
<martyn> Are you sure it's not a sudo command asking you for a password?
<patdk-wk> if it's encrypted, you would have to be using dmadm (cryptsetup)
<dkn> right now i have the pv, gv, and lvm all on one disk so i could encrypt the lvm since it's a hot swap offsite backup
<martyn> (I know, sounds silly, but it's bitten  me once or twice)
<patdk-wk> in that case, the encryption is working, but the lvm is not
<patdk-wk> cause you have to export the lvm, then reimport it
<dkn> i use the disk utitility to unlock it actually :$
<patdk-wk> just cause the /dev/mapper exists, doesn't mean lvm is using the new one, it's still using the old one that is gone
<dkn> how do i force it to update?
<patdk-wk> dkn, tell lvm to non-active, then reactivate it
<RoyK> dkn: I beleive what patdk-wk is trying to say, is that LVM does not support hotswap
<patdk-wk> that means unmounted all drives
<dkn> hmm
<patdk-wk> ya, it sounds like he has a, harddrive -> dmadm(encryption) -> lvm, setup
<dkn> i don't mind doing that
<Daviey> Ursinha: Did you see the changes i pushed to the reports?
<dkn> i unmount, lock, just was missing that lvm non-active step
<patdk-wk> dkn, well, lvchange and vgchange will be your friends :)
<dkn> sudo lvchange backup -a y ???
<patdk-wk> that activates it :)
<patdk-wk> yo uhave to deactivate it, and probably the vg also
<patdk-wk> I haven't personally done that for a few years, I normally stay away from lvm
<dkn> ugggh...
<dkn> doesn't the deactivate option??
<dkn> -a n?
<patdk-wk> yep
<martyn> dkn : You -always- have to deactivate
<martyn> lvchange -a n <path to lvm> vgexport -a (don't worry it will only export groups that are ready to be exported)
<martyn> (two commands there)
<martyn> then you can reactivate
<martyn> the -drive- is hot swap, not LVM
<dkn> ya...
<Ursinha> Daviey: no, I haven't
<martyn> This is why I use hot-spare solutions, and RAID
<martyn> and just leave the failed drive in the array until I'm ready to do maintenance
<dkn> what do you think roy?? just run them in raid1? instead of trying to swap out?
<Daviey> Ursinha: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reports-dev/ubuntu-reports/trunk/revision/43
<Daviey> Ursinha: So, rather than using a tag for -rs and -ro, using a launchpad id.. Does that work well with you?
<Ursinha> Daviey: you should request a code review before pushing changes, you know? :)
<Daviey> Ursinha: I followed the current workflow... :)
<Daviey> Ursinha: i did check if people were using merge proposals first :P
<Ursinha> Daviey: there's no current workflow defined, and code reviews are a good practice, I thought that was common sense :P
<Daviey> Ursinha: seems to be working, http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/release-bugs.html
<Daviey> Ursinha: Aye, which was why i checked first.. :)
<Ursinha> omg, it seems to be working? you're lucky I like you, you know that? :)
<Daviey> Ursinha: So i know this is odd, but i check stuff before uploading :)
<dkn> lvchange: option requires an argument -- 'a'
<Ursinha> Daviey: lol
<Ursinha> Daviey: I'll take a look when I have reasonable internet connection
<Daviey> Ursinha: sure.. on another note, the wiki output is broken.. but that was broken before i went near it :P
 * RoyK just upgraded to 60Mbps symmetric, which is somewhat reasonable
<dkn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711114/
<Ursinha> haha
<Ursinha> Daviey: mind filing a bug?
<Daviey> Ursinha: all the unit tests passed, so it can't be an issue.
<Daviey> it does have unit-tests, right, right?
<Ursinha> HAHAHA
<Ursinha> you got me
<Daviey> :D
<Ursinha> I won't be a bitch and say you could have written them as well
<Ursinha> oh wait, I just did that
<Ursinha> :P
<Daviey> Ursinha: There is a bug... it needs to check if current development series has a milestone..
<hallyn> Daviey, not sure i understand what you said.  The new qemu-kmv has higher version #, 0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu7, but it has a new package, qemu-kvm-spice.  i should be able to dput that?
<Daviey> hallyn: oh sure.. the new binary package will wait in the archive binNEW queue for ~ubuntu-archive approval.
<Daviey> but that is standard.
<hallyn> Daviey, cool, then i'll push after some more testing
<Daviey> hallyn: did you see, bug 875001?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 875001 in libvirt "please merge libvirt 0.9.6-1 from debian wheezy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875001
<hallyn> Daviey, yes i did.  it was obviously my plan all along, but zul said he would try it
<hallyn> zul, ^ wanna take that bug?
<zul> hallyn: working on it
<Daviey> hallyn: Yeah, someone else opened a bug already.. I knew it was on your radar, but thought you'd want to quote the bug number in the changelog
<hallyn> given the amount of stuff we're changing in p, i'll need to set up a precise test system post haste
<Daviey> sounds good
<Daviey> adam_g: around?
<Daviey> anyone seen Ben today?
<hallyn> Daviey, so did you push spice-gtk?
<adam_g> Daviey: i am
<hallyn> Daviey, sorry, actually nm - spicec suffices for testing
<Daviey> hallyn: you want http://people.canonical.com/~serge/qemu-kvm-spice-oct17.2011.debdiff reviewed and uploaded?
<Daviey> adam_g: Having fun sir?
<hallyn> Daviey, i'm testing it right now.  i can push that myself, but wouldn't mind a good review!
<adam_g> Daviey: trying to get thru back log of email from last week and find out whats going on. its been a while. :P
<Daviey> hallyn: Pre-Depends is sort of a last resort.. is that really required?
<Daviey> adam_g: hah
<hallyn> Daviey, I don't recall, but it's in qemu-kvm's right now.
<hallyn> Daviey, yes, it's needed for qemu-kvm.  but not for qemu-kvm-spice.  i'll drop that
<Daviey> ok, cool
<hallyn> (debian suggests pre-depends for a package needed during .preinst;  qemu-kvm.preinst uses addgroup)
<hallyn> Daviey, suppose id on't need that provides: line either?
<ebachle> hi all, I threw this question out at one point not too long ago, but it seemed like few people were around so i'm going to try again.
<ebachle> I'm looking for the best way to configure a server so that once I graduate and my college no longer has me to maintain it that it is really set up in accordance with some set of best practices.  Any advice on where to start?
<dkn> hire the future IT firm now
<dkn> let them set it up how they want
<ebachle> well considering they difficulty getting the administration to ok my measly $9/hr wage part-time
<ebachle> contracting out doesn't sound like it's one of our options
<patdk-wk> who is going maintain the security updates? replace failed parts? ...
<patdk-wk> no matter how secure it is, if it's connected to anything external, it needs security updates
<ebachle> My boss is pretty good overall, she'd be able to keep it going if it didn't break entirely
<dkn> even if it isn't something will break eventually
<ebachle> like she's totally capable of updating it and things, as well as troubleshooting any issues that come up in terms of individual programs or scripts or whatnot
<ebachle> she just doesn't have the background to set it up the right way the first time to make sure that happens the least, and I've got some idea as to how i'd do it like on something i would use individually
<ebachle> but the requirements on me at this job mean i have to be a bit more precise
<dkn> what kind of server?
<ebachle> There's two at least somewhat pressing for me
<ebachle> one is BigBlueButton
<ebachle> and the other is Kaltura
<ebachle> so not any of the canned solutions unfortunately
<RoyK> lol - from the cpufreq-set(1) man page: FREQuencies can be passed in Hz, kHz (default), MHz, GHz, or THz
<genii-around> Heh, THz
<RoyK> perhaps when someone creates an optical CPU one day.....
<patdk-wk> I thought they did
<patdk-wk> two of them
<RoyK> I thought they'd only made simple things, not CPUs
<dkn> can't you get a 512 core atom server?
<dkn> not exactly the first thing that comes to mind with THz
<RoyK> dkn: I'd missed that, but then, I'd love this one - http://carpetbomberz.com/2011/06/23/calxeda-software-partners/ - 480 core ARM thing in 2U
<RoyK> now _that's_ dense
<genii-around> There was some company in 2005-2006 purporting to have "quantum optical" chips but in the end it seemed like some scam. At the time they were claiming a 6 or 7 GHz laptop. Atom Chip Corporation
<patdk-wk> wonder if vmware runs on that arm server :)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: :)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: xen might work
<patdk-wk> wonder if it's still stuck to the 2 or 4gig memory limit :)
<patdk-wk> oh wait, that is arm, not atom :)
<reya276> Does anyone know what is the CIL Permissions (7**) so that a folder is read only by root?
<RoyK> any idea how to get rid of these messages? as in how to ignore them and stop the kernel from bugging me? [100390.030872] TCP: Peer 85.228.171.248:28519/57137 unexpectedly shrunk window 3010574087:3010584391 (repaired)
<patdk-wk> royk, don't talk to outside servers?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I'd rather ignore those messages
<RoyK> or stop them from being logged in the first place
<ersi> RoyK: Make a syslog filter which matches that and logs to /dev/null
<RoyK> ersi: it still spams my dmesg, though...
<ersi> RoyK: oh yeah, I forgot about that. heh'
 * RoyK considers writing a fail2ban rule to end it
<RoyK> anyway - packing 120 quad core CPUs into 2U is rather extreme....
<patdk-wk> I hope you can fit enough fc/ib cards into it to make it useful :)
<patdk-wk> unless it's a pure compute node
<RoyK> most compute nodes needs disk space somewhat
<patdk-wk> my mythtv frontends are very happy with iscsi/nfs over 100mbit :)
<RoyK> but then, at least for what we're doing, the compute nodes are 99,lots% CPU and NFS over gigE is sufficient for storage
<RoyK> I wonder how they have setup those ARM CPUs - what sort of communication between them? local memory for all?
<patdk-wk> so much for ff 7 using less memory
<patdk-wk> mine is up to 2gigs and growing
<hallyn> Daviey, qemu-kvm-spice uploaded.
<hallyn> are you able to approve the new binary package then?
<Daviey> hallyn: I am not, no.
<ersi> patdk-wk: Do you have like a billion tabs?
<patdk-wk> only 22
<patdk-wk> damn, restart and it's using 600megs, firefox6 used to only use 200megs after a restart
<hallyn> Daviey, ok
<hallyn> Daviey, i'm going to be filing ITP for netcf as per bug 520386.  just heads-up
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 520386 in libvirt "libvirt-bin hypervisor does not support virConnectNumOfInterfaces / unable to create domain with virt-manager using network bridge" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520386
<Daviey> hallyn: cool, do you have a strategy to get it in Debian? :)
<hallyn> Daviey: strategy?  Not so much :)  I don't want to wait on the package to go into debian first;  but I do want to propose my package to debian
<hallyn> Daviey, I'll repply to debian bug 573072
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 573072 in wnpp "RFP: netcf -- library for configuring network interfaces" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/573072
<Daviey> hallyn: sounds good!
<hallyn> email sent
<Daviey> \o/
<soren> smoser: sorry, missed your question. The drawings in question are the ones in http://alturl.com/wqqpn
<jhunt> quit
<blkperl> hi server team if you havn't already seen it #876130 blocks the use of puppet in oneric, can someone assign an importance level so this gets looked at, thanks
<mdeslaur> ohm...does oneiric not support ip aliases?
<guntbert> mdeslaur: why do you ask?
<mdeslaur> guntbert: I tried to add eth0:0, and it's not working on oneiric, works fine on natty and hardy
<guntbert> mdeslaur: (I'm trying to remember some changes in that regard, about a ear ago): how did you try to create it?
<guntbert> *year
<mdeslaur> guntbert: /etc/network/interfaces ...
<mdeslaur> guntbert: let me paste the config
<guntbert> !plastebin | mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> guntbert: yes, I know
<guntbert> :-/
<mdeslaur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711266/
<mdeslaur> yep, someone else just tried it and confirmed
<mdeslaur> darn
<RoyK> mdeslaur: eth0:x is rather the old way - adding 'up ip addr add 10.100.0.200/24 dev eth0' is a bit easier these days ;)
<mdeslaur> RoyK: adding that to what?
<guntbert> RoyK: *that* was it, thx
<RoyK> mdeslaur: /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> instead of eth0:0 ......
<RoyK> just that one line does all you need
<RoyK> and perhaps add 'down ip addr remove ...'
<RoyK> erm, make that ip addr del
<RoyK> man ip
<mdeslaur> RoyK: thanks, I'll give that a try
<RoyK> mdeslaur: just 'ifconfig eth0:0 down' first
<RoyK> or reboot :P
<Patrickdk> up ip addr add 10.100.0.200/24 dev eth0 label eth0:0, :)
<RoyK> the ip command can be used directly from the commandline
<RoyK> Patrickdk: heh
<Patrickdk> or if you want more fun
<Patrickdk> up ip addr add 10.100.0.200/24 dev eth0 label eth1
<RoyK> heh - didn't know the label
<Patrickdk> the label makes it, ifconfig, compat :)
<mdeslaur> RoyK: where is this documented?
<RoyK> mdeslaur: no idea where I read it - google it :)
<Patrickdk> man ip :)
<Patrickdk> it's part of the iproute2 package
<RoyK> mdeslaur: 'up/down' just says 'whenever this in goes up/down, run this command'
<mdeslaur> RoyK: because the current debian documentation still says to do what I did
<Patrickdk> ya, I use a mix of both methods
<RoyK> so 'up echo WTF! I'm alive!' will probably work
<Patrickdk> royk, I can't get that to work :(
<RoyK> mdeslaur: has debian moved to linux 2.6 yet? ;)
<mdeslaur> ok, I still think this is broken
<mdeslaur> RoyK: you're just working around it
<RoyK> (i know, i know, but debian is a BIT on the conservative side)
<RoyK> mdeslaur: sorry, just trying to help here :)
<mdeslaur> the examples in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples also say to use iface eth0:1
<SpamapS> I do actually think is time we did a bit of an overhaul on ifupdown best practices and docs
<SpamapS> the manual method that RoyK is describing is far superior IMO
<SpamapS> and ifupdown is a big 'ol mess that is hard to keep up with the times
<mdeslaur> SpamapS: that doesn't help with upgrades
<RoyK> SpamapS: and the iproute2 method is what, 10 years old?
<sbeattie> SpamapS: the whole point of doing it via interfaces is to abstract away so that when iproute3 comes along, I don't have to care.
<SpamapS> mdeslaur: great point. We should be able to effectively convert them.
<SpamapS> sbeattie: god help us
<Patrickdk> royk, the iproute2 method is still not complete
<SpamapS> Seriously, choice between having explicit iproute2 commands and ifupdown managing my interfaces through a long server lifecycle.. I'm choosing iproute2 commands even if I have to fix them every time
<RoyK> Patrickdk: what's missing there?
<Patrickdk> you can't work with arp in iproute2 yet, it's support is incomplete
<Patrickdk> still have to use the unmaintained arp package that is 7years old
<SpamapS> Just go digging around in the source for a while
<SpamapS> *scary*
<RoyK> Patrickdk: I didn't know that - thanks for the update
<Patrickdk> yep
<Patrickdk> attempted to update some firewall scripts to use iproute2
<Patrickdk> and hit that issue
<SpamapS> Still choosing that over ifupdown's nowebm source mess. :)
<sbeattie> SpamapS: why bother with ifupdown at all then and not just use your own rolled rc.local?
<Patrickdk> sbeattie, going slackware method? :)
<SpamapS> sbeattie: encapsulation is good
<sbeattie> SpamapS: but not good enough for aliased interfaces, apparently.
<SpamapS> and I acknowledge all the benefits of having a declarative place to contain interface configs
<SpamapS> but ifupdown is a horrible implementation
 * SpamapS goes OTP
<RoyK> hm... does md have something analogous to zfs scrub? as in checking every block if it's readable/correct. I somewhat doubt it, but it'd be nice
<Patrickdk> sure
<Patrickdk> it's called scrub :)
<RoyK> http://wiki.xdroop.com/space/Linux/Software+Raid+Scrub ?
<Patrickdk> yep, just add to cron :)
<Daviey> zul: if you are tackling the libvirt merge, can you assign the bug to yourself please? :)
<zul> Daviey: yeah im just about to eod so ill do it tonight...build fails right now because of the testsuite
<RoyK> Patrickdk: IMHO a thing like that should be added to mdadm
<Daviey> zul: testsuites are overated :)
<zul> indeed...stupid nc
<Patrickdk> royk, maybe, but there are already many things mdadm don't do, that I do
<Daviey> heh
<RoyK> Patrickdk: and that's probably the most stupid answer I've heard in a while :P
<Patrickdk> :)
<RoyK> even if I or you can do things manually, that doesn't mean it shouldn't be possible in a more user- or adminfriendly way
 * Patrickdk never thought mdadm was *friendly*
<RoyK> well, it's adminfriendly and rather well documented
<RoyK> hacking around in proc or sys is like mdb/zdb hacking on solaris, it's deep nerdy and cool, but very far from admin friendly
<Patrickdk> no, proc and sys is more like /etc/system
<Patrickdk> much safer
<Patrickdk> mdb is evil :)
<RoyK> well, yes
<RoyK> evil can be used for good :P
<RoyK> just tread _really_ carefully :P
 * Patrickdk attempts to always reboot, after finalizing the mdb adjustment
<Patrickdk> incase of random acts of corruption caused by the admin :)
<RoyK> first hit on mdb on google is an article named 'Solaris Things: Don't be afraid of mdb'
<Patrickdk> unless you use the -w switch
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876849 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876849
<kirkland> SpamapS: SRU team favor, please?
<kirkland> SpamapS: could you get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu/+bug/796422 promoted to -updates asap?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 796422 in byobu "postinst chown can fail" [High,Fix committed]
<SpamapS> kirkland: I actually just started reviewing SRU's 5 minutes ago. :) good timing...
<SpamapS> kirkland: I'm going to go ahead and verify the update on maverick so that we have an unbroken chain lucid->natty->oneiric
<kirkland> SpamapS: \o/
<kirkland> SpamapS: cool, thanks.
<SpamapS> kirkland: released to natty, lucid/maverick will release shortly
<kirkland> SpamapS: ec2 instance should work just fine
<SpamapS> kirkland: thats what I'm using. :-D
<kirkland> SpamapS: :-)
<SpamapS> heh.. 10.10 , with its double motd.. :-P
<SpamapS> oh wait, thats not double.. its just *GIANT*
<jMCg> Hey folks - trying to boot a VM, I'm hitting this issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423305 -- is that.. seriously serious? I can't have a separate /var ?
<lenios_> jMCg, you don't have this issue
<lenios_> ureadahead message has nothing to do with it
<lenios_> can you paste your fstab?
<jMCg> I can.
<jMCg> I first have to kill the VM.
<jMCg> lenios_: http://sprunge.us/EVXX
<lenios_> can you try without the last line?
<SpamapS> kirkland: maverick and lucid done as well
<kirkland> SpamapS: woot!
<kirkland> SpamapS: thanks, you da man!
<SpamapS> np
<jMCg> lenios_: same thing
<jMCg> 23:16:58 < jMCg> And this is how far virt console gets: http://dpaste.com/636142/
<jMCg> 23:18:34 < jMCg> And this here is the xml of the VM: http://sprunge.us/BOAU
<lenios_> i would suggest trying to mount with defaults options
<lenios_> (both /var and /srv)
<jMCg> lenios_: I have, on another machine http://sprunge.us/Ychb -- but that's run by 11.04 - haven't done the upgrade yet. Not sure I want to, anytime soon.
<lenios_> i once had a similar non-verbose issue using a bad fstab
<lenios_> jMCg, i would try to mount /var and /srv as ext4 defaults 0 2
<jMCg> lenios_: any idea if doing this by UUID will help any?
<lenios_> i don't think it would help
<jMCg> lenios_: I'll do the same for /var - see how it does.
<jMCg> Same thing.
<daishadar> i can't seem to get cp to preserve nfs4 acls... does anyone mounting nfs4 mounts see the same thing?
<lenios_> jMCg, can you paste the result of fdisk -l or sfdisk -l ?
<jMCg> lenios_: from the host or from the not booting VM ;)
<patdk-lap> daishadar, why would cp perserve them?
<lenios_> from the not booting VM
<jMCg> lenios_: that sounds difficult.
<lenios_> don't you have any livecd?
<daishadar> patdk-lap: if you have acl inheritance on i would think it should... this is the behavior in other oses like solaris
<jMCg> lenios_: Well, that would be the Host system, sort of.
<patdk-lap> man cp, says to use -/ for extended attributes
 * patdk-lap notes linux != solaris
<lenios_> what are you using to run the VM?
<jMCg> lenios_: libvirt/kvm
<jMCg> Gimme a sec to download a grml ISO.
<jMCg> 2.6 seconds, to be exact.
<lenios_> you really have a good connection
<jMCg> It's the small one :)
<patdk-lap> he just has a *close* connection to a grml mirror :)
<jMCg> 110 MiB
<lenios_> that's more than 40MiB/s
<jMCg> Well I sure hope so. The severs are connected with 100Mbps - not sure how much the grml server has I connected to.
<patdk-lap> heh, I'm connected at gigabit, but lucky to get 10mbit most of the time
<patdk-lap> but when I download from vmware servers, I get a nice 200+ mbit
<jMCg> lenios_: init=/bin/sh helped and was easier than trying to attach, and boot from a cdrom.
<lenios_> true
<jMCg> http://dpaste.com/636178/
<jMCg> http://dpaste.com/636179/
<lenios_> :/
<jMCg> Iḿ not happy either.
<jMCg> It mounts on the host.
<lenios_> what about sfdisk -l ?
<jMCg> lenios_: that's the second paste.
<jMCg> Okay, so I thought, give it a shot, and this is where we part from sense and reasoning: http://dpaste.com/636182/
<jMCg> # swapon -a
<jMCg> [  632.178201] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/vdb.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8388604k
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876910 in openssh (main) "When starting open ssh server without host keys in /etc/ssh/, the keys are not automatically generated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876910
<jMCg> I just looove it when it doesn't make any sense at all
<jMCg> If I get this right, then I cannot boot 11.04 with a 11.10 kernel.
<jMCg> verifying that theory right now.
<jMCg> Yup. Gets me one step closer: http://dpaste.com/636205/
<jMCg> Nice, reproducibl every time. Even though the bug is supposedly fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/613273
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev "kernel panic on ec2 in system_call_fastpath" [Undecided,Fix released]
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876960 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876960
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876959 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "no  mysql-server-5.1-dbgsym for security/updates repositorires" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876959
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876968 in lxc (main) "host Apparmor rules are applied to guests in spite of guests loading new rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876968
<jMCg> Man, sometimes I hate computers.
<jMCg> I should've listen to what my momma told me.
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-18
<SpamapS> jMCg: she said there'd be days like this
<sparc> Hey there.  If I'd like to change the load order of some of the scsi drivers, during the pxe-loaded installer...
<sparc> can i alter that somewhere
<sparc> It seems like mptscsi_h can't be loaded after aic7xx, on 10.04 lts
<sparc> Looks like there's a modules.order in the initrd.  starting there.  seems like a good place :)
<laptopfreek0_> Can anybody help me out with a really slow authentication problem?
<laptopfreek0_> whenever I log in or run sudo commands it takes almost a solid minute to respond
<twb> That's because your nss entries are trying to use ldap or something first, and failing
<twb> laptopfreek0_: pastebin output of "more /etc/nsswitch.conf /etc/pam.d/common* | cat"
<laptopfreek0_> twb: sorry for the delay, had to setup samba to transfer the log. Here you go: http://pastebin.com/x9SDVZye
<twb> laptopfreek0_: OK, nss is fine
<twb> laptopfreek0_: the problem is probably winbind failing to talk to samba
<twb> laptopfreek0_: oh, or kerberos
<laptopfreek0_> still a little green with linux, how might I fix those.
<twb> laptopfreek0_: ok, run pam-auth-update and toggle stuff on-and-off until the problem goes away
<twb> laptopfreek0_: if you are a newbie you probably should steer clear of kerberos, it's HARD
<laptopfreek0_> not complete noob, just mostly :)
<laptopfreek0_> Oh crap I just locked myself out of my server...
<twb> Especially since two-thirds of the kerberos community are all "just install Windows and AD, AD is the best, linux is for longhair hippie freaks"
<laptopfreek0_> I should have had duel sessions open.
<laptopfreek0_> well I will be chrooting in from a live disc, will check back in when I regain access to my server.
<aarossig> I am building a server and I need access to the previous x versions of the file. Any suggestions?
<aarossig> example: I save a file, the current version is stored in a folder in case I decide to revert or the connection is interrupted and data is lost.
<aarossig> Versioning file systems come  to mind, but I would love some suggestions
<qman__> unfortunately there isn't anything mainstream that supports what you're after
<qman__> closest thing would be etckeeper/git and such, or like you said, a versioning filesystem
<qman__> it's not that the technology doesn't exist; it does
<qman__> but it's just not something widely used, and therefore not widely tested
<patdk-lap> heh, it's widely used, just not in the linux world
<qman__> right
<patdk-lap> many many document systems do this
<patdk-lap> but they are all specialized proporitory systems
<qman__> plan 9 does this by default
<qman__> and plenty of version control systems are out there
<qman__> but in linux, not on the filesystem level
<qman__> even windows does it to a degree with volume shadow copy
<patdk-lap> thought that works kind of the same basic way lvm does
<qman__> but that's just a snapshot at scheduled intervals
<qman__> which you can do with LVM or etckeeper or plenty of other things
<patdk-lap> time to use btrfs
<patdk-lap> just hope it's nothing critical
<qman__> backups, backups, backups
<patdk-lap> I can't imagine backing up btrfs is sane at all
<patdk-lap> zfs atleast has a nice small backup footprint, if you use it's dump
<patdk-lap> but btrfs doesn't, so you would end up duplicating the crap out of files
<laptopfreek0_> using zfs now, but honestly can't tell how the performance is.
<patdk-lap> heh? how do you mean, you can't tell?
<laptopfreek0_> don't know of any good way of testing
<patdk-lap> that depends on so many things
<patdk-lap> what kind of performance do you need?
<laptopfreek0_> gaming server, so performance is key but backup is important as well... Using a zfs mirror right now
<laptopfreek0_> Its just a pain to try and mount in a live disc
<patdk-lap> a single mirror?
<patdk-lap> this is zfs on linux?
<laptopfreek0_> dual drives, so yeah single mirror (i think)
<qman__> if you only have two drives, you might as well just raid 1
<patdk-lap> ya, zfs won't give you anything, except checksum benifits
<twb> qman__: plan 9 uses versioned files by default?
<patdk-lap> that is nice, but
<twb> qman__: I thought only VMS did
<laptopfreek0_> would have used raid 1, but turned out my computer used software raid instead of a raid controller
<twb> There's a fuse overlay that adds versioning, but IMO using etckeeper or git is better.
<qman__> I could be mistaken but I thought it did
<twb> Oh, and samba's shadow copy shit is SEXY
<laptopfreek0_> and I paid extra for a board with raid in it :(
<patdk-lap> laptopfreek0_, what is wrong with software raid?
<patdk-lap> heh? you payed extra for fakeraid?
<laptopfreek0_> yeah something like that.
<laptopfreek0_> got a disc with windows only driver to setup raid
<patdk-lap> heh
<laptopfreek0_> figured zfs was a better option
<qman__> unless you have a very expensive board, onboard raid controllers are fakeraid and worthless
<patdk-lap> had two servers, they where suppost to have fakeraid on it, but they failed to set them up right
<qman__> the only use for it is raid 0 on a windows desktop
<patdk-lap> I did a scan, and both disks where totally inconsistant
<patdk-lap> they reinstalled from rhel5 to rhel6, and fakeraid worked, but the servers where dog slow
<patdk-lap> reinstalled with mdadm, and all is better
<qman__> because it's really just software raid with a hack, and real software raid has far more options and compatibility
<patdk-lap> qman, well, my real issue is the whole dm driver thing
<patdk-lap> it caches writes, and does them all at once
<patdk-lap> nothing like having a few thousand random writes queued up, and written all at once
<patdk-lap> with iowait of 100% for several seconds
<patdk-lap> where without it, it's sits at a nice 2% iowait, steady
<patdk-lap> same thing happens when I use dm crypted disks
<qman__> heh
<qman__> but yeah, unless you need the checksumming, with only two disks you won't really see the advantages of zfs
<qman__> and raid 1 will be faster
<qman__> if speed is a concern
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877031 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877031
<qman__> zfs is designed around data integrity and redundancy, aimed at keeping your data safe and accurate
<qman__> and that all comes at a performance penalty
<qman__> where raid 1 just writes everything to two disks
<qman__> whether or not that's a problem depends entirely on your application
<laptopfreek0_> twd: turns out it was SMB password synchronization, but how can I still authenticate samba passwords?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: because it is shipped with orchestra atm
<twb> If you want my attention, you need to spell my name correctly.
<laptopfreek0_> twb: sorry man lol
<twb> laptopfreek0_: if you want to authenticate unix logins against samba, then I guess you need to make that work
<laptopfreek0_> twb: no other way around it?
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, well, clearly, but why did you do that
<twb> laptopfreek0_: well, no.  If it doesn't work, then it won't work.
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, no big deal, but something to fix for P
<laptopfreek0_> twb: ok thanks guess I will just make a few users for samba, and not verify against unix logins. Thanks so much for your help man.
<rcsheets> I don't actually know whether this is server-specific or not, as I don't have an oneiric desktop, but I see packages twice in aptitude.
<rcsheets> so for instance i have just run aptitude in interactive mode and searched for ^apache2 and i see apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, etc.
<rcsheets> the duplicates seem to be the same version as one another
<rcsheets> but the explanatory text in the bottom part of the window is different. the first instance of each package has a normal-looking description, but the second one just has the homepage URL.
<rcsheets> or nothing at all
<Guest38820> i was trying to set up openvpn, used the config that the ubuntu wiki said, and now networking won't start
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877040 in autofs (main) "Can't login to 11.10 if autofs is used to mount network directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877040
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yeah I guess I forgot to ship it with cobbler itself
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<twb> Whoa, lot of changes in ubuntu-lucid kernel repo in the last couple days
<twb> I *think* they're only in master-next and therefore don't affect me, tho
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> In samba, path = /path/to/share/point so if i have /database as directory and user as sales whats the preferred read write and user and group ownership permission on /database
<twb> kaushal: 2775?
<twb> kaushal: it depends what you want
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> twb: ok
<kaushal> drwxrwsr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-10-18 06:26 /database/
<kaushal> twb: so should it be sales:root ?
<twb> Uh, setgid root is probably bad
<kaushal> twb: my bad
<twb> More like root:sales
<twb> Or if the sales group has a division head Geoff, you might to do geoff:sales, but probably root:sales
<kaushal> whats the most preferred bit ?
<kaushal> you said < twb> kaushal: 2775 ?
<twb> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Discretionary_access_control
<twb> Hmm, that is not a very good reference.
<kaushal> twb: what should be the ideal perms ?
<twb> But you should go learn about POSIX DACs, since you clearly only know enough to be dangerous
<twb> kaushal: again, it depends what you want
<kaushal> twb: yeah
<kaushal> but good practices
<twb> kaushal: you can paraphrase the question as much as you like, the answer won't change.
<kaushal> twb: Thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877150 in postfix (main) "postfix debconf instructions typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877150
<zapotah> running ubuntu server on esxi 5.0, i host game servers as a means to learn for my studies in networking etc. Im not too experienced with unix in general but i can handle the basics and a little more. I tried to use the vmxnet3 nic for the server but with it source dedicated servers wont show up in the master server list but directly connecting is possible. If someone connects manually i cant show the server info (from steam server list) and it 
<ersi> Well, that's more of an ESXi issue than Ubuntu issue
<zapotah> either a bug in ubuntu, the vmxnet3 driver module, in source dedi server or a configuration error that im unaware of
<ersi> What version of ubuntu are you running?
<zapotah> 11.04
<ersi> And have you for some reason sat that NIC in ESXi to be 'NAT'? Or is it bridged?
<zapotah> its bridged
<ersi> alright, great
<zapotah> directly connected to the vSwitch
<zapotah> the problem persist with vms connected to the same vSwitch
<ersi> and you're able to connect via SSH/remote or connect to your game serverd directly? (just making sure)
<zapotah> yes
<zapotah> its very odd really
<ersi> If you'd run the 'iptables -L' command from one of the machines, do you get an output like this? http://dpaste.org/DrkP5/ (might want to do "sudo iptables -L" if you're logged on as regular user)
<Patriot7912> Hello to all
<zapotah> sec
<ersi> sure
<Patriot7912> I have major problems trying to get my Windows 7 machine connect to Ubuntu running domain logons
<zapotah> its currently running with the e1000 so it works. have to change it back
<ersi> well, iptables is the firewall
<ersi> so that'd be the same output with or without that driver
<ersi> but it works when you're using the e1000 driver?
<zapotah> yes
<zapotah> thats the odd part
<zapotah> the vmxnet3 adapter would allow for lower latency
<zapotah> (hosting game servers after all...)
<ersi> And you're having latency issues? Or are you just making whiny gamers less obsessive about their numbers? :P
<zapotah> im trying to figure out why the adapter doesnt work :D
 * ersi remember his dial up days with 400ms playing Counter Strike
<zapotah> :D
<zapotah> out of professional curiosity
<ersi> Worked fine, you whippersnappers!
<ersi> Yeah :) Well, hm.
<zapotah> but the iptables shows exactly like that
<ersi> Are you changing the driver in the machine, or the NIC in ESXi?
<zapotah> changing the nic in esxi
<zapotah> which is done
<ersi> Mind pasting the output of 'lspci' from the ubuntu machine to dpaste.org for me?
<ersi> it'll list all PCI* "hardware" present
<zapotah> the vmxnet3 adapter shows up correctly
<zapotah> and no conflicts
<ersi> do you have the vmware tools installed in the guest?
<zapotah> yes and i forced it to upgrade the vmxnet3 module
<ersi> Man, freggin' virtualised stuff
<ersi> pain in the ass when something isn't working, and hard to tell what's up
<zapotah> i know :D
<zapotah> but its just so much more efficient
<zapotah> and more secure
<ersi> well, it's less efficient since some thing doesn't seem to work
<zapotah> true :D
<ersi> Tried the vmxnet2 one? Seems like there should be one of those available, maybe prior to ESXi 5.0 though..
<koolhead17> hi all
<zapotah> but if i figure it out ill be extremely satisfied
<zapotah> ill try it
<ersi> Not to be an ass, but I'm assuming this to be completely ESXi's fault :)
<zapotah> im assuming it could be anything
<zapotah> :D
<zapotah> hmm
<zapotah> dmesg says that it recognizes the link to be 10gbps
<zapotah> but lshw -c network output says that the capacity is 1Gbit/s
<zapotah> also in comparison the clock with vmxnet3 is 33Mhz and width 32 bits compared to 66Mhz and 64 bits with e1000
<zapotah> i wonder if my own ip is g-lined from the freenode network O.o
<lynxman> morning fellas o/
<koolhead17> mornin lynxman :D
<koolhead17> Daviey: hello
<Daviey> hey koolhead17
<jMCg> Has anyone seen something like this: http://dpaste.com/636491/ -- or know how to fix it? According to the bug report it's fixed in oneiric.. Well, this *is* oneiric.
<jMCg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/155689/comments/16
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 155689 in linux "nuking initramfs contents: Kernel panic at boot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jMCg> vs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/613273/comments/6
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev "kernel panic on ec2 in system_call_fastpath" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zapotah> after a ridiculous amount of work i can safely say that the problem does not lie in ubuntu
<zapotah> either in linux kernel in general
<zapotah> the vmxnet3 driver module, esxi, or vmxnet3 configuration
<zapotah> is there a community irc channel for vmware stuff?
<zul> good morning
<jMCg> Is there any channel, medium or forum, other than the ones that have already exhausted me with silence, that would be better suited to help me get this running?
<lynxman> zul: morning!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877322 in quagga (main) "package quagga 0.99.15-1ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877322
<oly> hi, i am after some advice i have setup an email server with aliases i would like to be able to send out from an email client as an aliased user what do i need to change for this functionality ?
<oly> anyone able to point me in the correct direction ?
<koolhead17> oly: did you checked ubuntu server guide?
<oly> nope, but i dont necessarily know what i am looking for
<oly> is it aliases that allow this functionality ?
<oly> not sure on the terminology of what i want
<oly> i can see a drop down in evolution and roundcube which has a drop down to select who is ssending the email but they only have the current user
<just-a-visitor> oly: Basically you need to set up the email client to connect the server with the non-aliased username, but send the aliased name as the „From:” field.
<oly> so its client side software configuration, is there a name for this setup ?
<oly> may help with my googles, so i can figure out how to setup webmail to use it
<smoser> jdstrand, do you use indicator-multiload still ?
<just-a-visitor> oly: It happens when you create a mailbox in your mail client software. See the 2nd screenshot (http://mozilla.gunnars.net/thunderbird_mail_setup.html), there goes the alias user name, and on the 4th the original user name. (This is for Mozilla Thunderbird, but all clients should provide the same settings.)
<smoser> jdstrand, wondering specifically if you see bug 877420.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 877420 in indicator-multiload ".xsession-errors grows quickly and indefinitely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877420
<jdstrand> smoser: I do, but I don't see that bug
<hallyn> jdstrand, hey, just wondering - i was looking at syncing virt-viewer.  I see there are 3 ubuntu-specific patches.  Was there a reason not to send those to debian?
<jdstrand> smoser: I have 0.2-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> hallyn: probably not, let me see
<hallyn> well, i see they went upstream
<hallyn> (but aren't yet in the sid package)
<jdstrand> hallyn: I see no reason why those should not be in Debian
<jdstrand> not sure why I didn't submittodebian
<hallyn> jdstrand, ok, thanks, i'll
<hallyn> hm.  submittodebian.  never tried that
<hallyn> i always do it by hand
<jdstrand> I still have that source here
<jdstrand> I can submit it now
<jdstrand> hallyn: ah, it is really handy. it will add all the tags, etc for you
<hallyn> jdstrand, cool, thanks
<hallyn> (i'll try it out next time i have need :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: submitted
<hallyn> jdstrand, awesome, thanks.  testing the sync from debian meanwhile.  it appears the already fix the bug i was going to start out fixing this morning
<jdstrand> cool
<oly> just-a-visitor, hum not sure thats quite right what about mulitiple aliases
<oly> what if i wanted to select oly@example.com olymk2@example.com or firstname.surname @example.com
<just-a-visitor> oly: You should create 3 accounts with these alias email addresses, but all of them login the server as the original user name.
<Ursinha> Daviey, hello
<oly> oh okay, not ideal thought you would just be able to use the drop down box to select,
<oly> thanks anyway just-a-visitor, something i can work with anyway
<martian> I have a samba share mounted with cifs via my fstab, and for some reason all files are showing up with the execute bit set. Why?
<just-a-visitor> oly: You're welcome! I am sorry, that I cannot help you more, but I am not using your email clients.
<oly> no problem, i wish i could use thunderbird but unfortunately its missing functionality i need :(
<madwill> hi can anybody help out on creating a ssl key
<Daviey> Ursinha: heya
<madwill> i bought a certificate on goDaddy and follow the instruction but at the moment to create the CSR file its always empty
<Ursinha> Daviey, busy>
<Ursinha> ?
<Daviey> Ursinha: nope, never am :)
<Ursinha> haha yeah right
<Ursinha> Daviey, what time is server meeting today? in two hours?
<Ursinha> Daviey, I'll grab a cup of tea and then can we talk?
<Daviey> Ursinha: sounds good!
<hallyn> jdstrand, seems i don't have permissions.  Do you mind sponsoring http://people.canonical.com/~serge/virt-viewer-sync.debdiff ?
<hallyn> then we can mark bug 871847 fix released and sru it
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 871847 in virt-viewer "Bad port '0' upon connect qemu+ssh" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871847
<jdstrand> hallyn: sure
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873691 in samba (main) "upgrading to Kubuntu 11.10 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873691
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877458 in mysql-5.1 (main) "MySQL undefined references" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877458
<jdstrand> hallyn: ok, looks good. I added the LP reference to the changelog
<Der-Sebo> hello
<Der-Sebo> have a problem with sieve
<jdstrand> hallyn: the added '0' is slightly odd, but fine. I'd prefer starting with 9000 or something, but am uploading as is
<hallyn> jdstrand, thx, i wasn't sure where i should do that.  will see how you phrased it
<Der-Sebo> want to filter emails with seive
<hallyn> jdstrand, hm, 9000 would be better
<hallyn> ls would output inthe right order
<Der-Sebo> the tag received
<jdstrand> hallyn: I can fix if you prefer
<hallyn> jdstrand, that'd be great, thanks
<Der-Sebo> but need the first one and sieve search in the last one
<hallyn> jdstrand, so i wonder if, for the sru, we should take the patch from the merge, or the original (much simpler, imo) patch from the bug report which also works
<jdstrand> hallyn: the merge probably, since that is presumably what is being submitted upstream
<hallyn> yeah, i'm testing it right now to make sure it still applies and works there
<Der-Sebo> i want to filter mail with sieve, looking for the mailaddy in the received tag but sieve search in the last one and i need the first received tag
<fixxxermet> Can anyone recommend a tool to monitor a Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array G6 controller?
<fixxxermet> Something similart to smartd / smartctl, for example.
<jdstrand> hallyn: uploaded
<hallyn> jdstrand, great, thanks.  The newer patch works fine, yay.
<jdstrand> \o/
<zul> hallyn: where is test-libvirt.py again?
<hallyn> zul, bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/qa-regression-testing/
<hallyn> uh, 'lp:qa-regression-testing' will do
<hallyn> under scripts/test-libvirt.py
<hallyn> jdstrand, do you mind also pushing the oneiric-proposed fix from http://people.canonical.com/~serge/virt-viewer-port0.debdiff ?  (SRU justification completed inthe bug report)
<zul> hallyn: thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877480 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877480
<zul> so who wants the pain of reviewing the libvirt merge...
<zul> i mean who wants to review libvirt for me
<Daviey> hallyn: ^^ ?
<hallyn> of course
<zul> hallyn: gimme a sec
<hallyn> no hurry
<hallyn> hell can wait
<robbiew> Daviey: do we want to retarget https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-drop-vmbuilder to Precise, or forget about the POSTPONED items
<zul> hallyn: http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/libvirt
<Daviey> robbiew: I would suggest, if mvo wants to have another look at [mvo] move do-release-upgrade build/testing to live-build: POSTPONED , then we re-vist, otherwise just not push it further.
<robbiew> Daviey: /me defers :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877520 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877520
<Daviey> I hate samba.
<w00> I'm starting too, even though i don't use it.. but it spams this chan so it's enough for me :]
<uvirtbot> New bug: #491685 in memcached "memcached doesn't correctly daemonize" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491685
<hallyn> zul, (looking)  it passes the tests?
<zul> i have run the tests yet i have been using it this morning thuogh
<hallyn> ok
<hallyn> (I'll run them later today)
<hallyn> jinkeys
<hallyn> serge@sergelap:~$ aptitude search libpcap
<hallyn> Segmentation fault
<hallyn> dieson TIOCGWINSZ ioctl
<jdpond> Is this worth reporting again (dhclient file pointed to in ifup doesn't exist), causing a lease file not found log 11.10.         http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11362275&postcount=7
<kaje> I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 and when it boots, I get an error no such device, with what looks like a UUID. It then provides a grub terminal. I booted from a live cd and discovered that my root disk has a different UUID than what grub is complaining about when I do a normal boot. How can I change the UUID that grub is looking for at boot?
<hallyn> zul, one little note - you used the oneiric libvirt-bin, not precise's.
<zul> hallyn: eh?
<hallyn> so you're missing the fix for bug#863629 which is only in 0.9.2-4ubuntu16
<hallyn> (and not yet upstream)
<kpettit> kaje, it looks like you need to change /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zul> hallyn: crap...ill fix that
<hallyn> thx, no biggie :)  and a rarely found bug
<SpamapS> server team meeting time. :)
<robbiew> o/
<kaje> reinstalling grub fixed my problem.
<hallyn> zul: libvirt won't start for me
<hallyn> libvirt-bin start/running, process 3409
<hallyn> .: 37: Can't open @bindir@/gettext.sh
<hallyn> i'll look at it later
<zul> hallyn: dnsmasq running?
<hallyn> root@stack:~# ps -ef | grep dnsmasq
<hallyn> nobody    1502     1  0 11:00 ?        00:00:00 dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/libvirt/network/default.pid --conf-file= --except-interface lo --listen-address 192.168.122.1 --dhcp-range 192.168.122.2,192.168.122.254 --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq/default.leases --dhcp-lease-max=253 --dhcp-no-override
<hallyn> (i did update, not fresh install)
<zul> hallyn: its something to do with dnsmasq i killed it and restarted and it worked fine
<hallyn> zul, well I assume it's this one:  ./tools/libvirt-guests.init.sh:37:
<hallyn> but i don't know where that lives
<zul> weird
<hallyn> /etc/default/libvirt-guests
<hallyn> o
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> /etc/init.d/libvirt-guests!
<zul> ah..
<zul> so we have to do a libvirt-guests upstart script now?
<hallyn> depends on what that script does :)
<zul> libvirt-bin.libvirt-guests.init
<hallyn> that or delete it
<zul> "# description:  This is a script for suspending active libvirt guests \
<zul> #               on shutdown and resuming them on next boot \
<zul> #               See http://libvirt.org
<zul> "
<Daviey> zul: python-xattr is calling for you.
<zul> Daviey: i bet :)
<Daviey> lynxman: did you submittodebian bug 838959 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 838959 in rabbitmq-server "rabbitmq-server startup_log should include a date/timestamp" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838959
<lynxman> Daviey: not yet, will do later today
<Daviey> lynxman: please do.. thanks :)
<lynxman> Daviey: sir yes sir
<SpamapS> wow, the meetingology bot is so much better
<SpamapS> minuts done in 9 minutes
<Daviey> SpamapS: make sure you buy AlanBell a beer.
<hallyn> zul, so presuming we will upstartify the libvirt-guests.init script, then we can pull some code out of libvirt-bin.upstart
<zul> hallyn: right
<hallyn> zul, frankly i'm thinking we might jsut drop that file for now, and discuss at uds how to bes thandle it
<hallyn> with SpamapS and hopefully jdstrand in the room
<zul> hallyn: fine with me...
<hallyn> The one thing that script adds is the ability to suspend/resume the VMs.  Might be worthwhile
<zul> but we dont need SpamapS ;)
<hallyn> :)
<_spt_> Hi folks, Could someone point me to a script I can rn at a set time to turn off the server? The mobo has a powerup timer on it but i could do with a powerdown at a set time -  thanks in advance
<hallyn> zul, also every virsh command, while it succeeds, starts by printing out
<hallyn> WARNING: no socket to connect to
 * jdstrand would be happy to attend the libvirt session(s). I may not have a lot to offer on that particular topic however
<RoyK> _spt_: simply add a cron job running 'halt' at that time
<RoyK> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<_spt_> that simple? - thanks!
<RoyK> that simple :)
<_spt_> cheers !
<hallyn> SpamapS, now you're just showing off!  (re meeting minutes :)
<Ursinha> Daviey, so it seems launchpad is working to request sync packages right now
<Daviey> Ursinha: yes, but you cannot do it.  Unless i am mistaken?
<Ursinha> Daviey, I'm not sure, probably not, but I recall you saying it was mostly for experimental stuff, so I came here to tell you :)
<Daviey> Ursinha: Yes, i said that you cannot request a sponsored sync'd at the moment
<hallyn> zul: (qa regression tests are running over here)
<Daviey> I don't yet trust +localpackagediffs for my sync's TBH
<Daviey> The beta tag alone is enough to make me run, let alone the mess it created last cycle.
<Ursinha> Daviey, why is that?
<Ursinha> mess?
<Ursinha> I didn't know about that
<Daviey> Ursinha: There was an accidental mass-sync when it was being tested late in Oneiric cycle.
<Ursinha> mother of god
<Daviey> (javascript issue)
<Ursinha> "I not always test my code... but when I do, I do it in production" ?
<Ursinha> http://goo.gl/CDn0u
<Daviey> :)
<zul> hallyn: cool beans
<zul> Ursinha: its the devops way
<hallyn> zul, we need to fix that WARNING msg though
<hallyn> hmm, 44 failures
<hallyn> probably something in my setup.  re-running to debug
<Ursinha> zul, haha
<RoyK> http://www.flickr.com/photos/inrsoul/6256207783/
<hallyn> zul, hm, looks like the socket msg might be due to gnome-keyring
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877607 in php5 (main) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.3 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877607
<hallyn> p11kit really.  presumably if i log into x it'll go away.
<RoyK> A lot of this info really should go into the ubuntu raid howto ... http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software
 * RoyK starts picking pieces
<RoyK> or into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID, even
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877621 in facter (main) "Please merge facter 1.6.1 (main) from Debain unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877621
<_ruben> "weird" .. i get this when doing a do-release-upgrade on a natty box: Your graphics hardware may not be fully supported in Ubuntu 11.04.
<_ruben> so while upgrading to 11.10, it warns about possible issues with 11.04 :p
<RoyK> heh - probably just a bug
<_ruben> the question that arises: is it 11.04, 11.10 or both that might have issues :)
<koolhead17> _ruben: lol
<Pici> Make sure to read the release notes just in case.
<Pici> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<drahst> does anyone know where the best resource for kvm/qemu is?
<drahst> I'm trying to get virtual servers up and running and optimized... while I can use vmm to create a virtual or even clone one, I do not believe that it's using virtio for disk access nor do I know how to make sure that it installs onto a pre-allocated disk image
<akio> Do the vnet interfaces for vms add back to their respective bridges automatically after network restart? I expect this and it isn't happening. Wondering what went wrong.
<akio> drahst: log in to the vmhost and do a virsh dumpxml on your vm name
<akio> The settings are clear in xml.
<drahst> yeah... I see that it's using "ide" drives
<drahst> how do you install to a pre-allocated image
<akio> THat may just be for the virtual cdrom.
<akio> Should be able to just attach the image and boot it.
<drahst> I guess I don't understand
<drahst> I read that using qcow2 with meta preallocation is the way to go on drives for reduced I/O
<drahst> but I can't figure out how to make vmbuilder or virt-install use that preallocated file for the machine's drive
<RoyK> anyone that knows what might be disabling cores on ubuntu natty+ on amd systems?
<sticht> you mean you can't see all cores in /proc/cpuinfo?
<RoyK> or in htop
<RoyK> guy I knew complained about it
<RoyK> s/knew/know/
<drahst> hrm... how do you add the bridges you create from your host O/S to the network piece of VMM?
<RoyK> drahst: just plain bridging as in use with kvm or something?
<sticht> maybe it's a virtual machine which only has a few cores assigned?
<RoyK> sticht: physical machine
<akio> drahst: you dont
<drahst> yeah
<sticht> no idea if it is a physical machine. BIOS?
<drahst> I've got two bridges on the host OS
<akio> drahst: and the virt-clone is what you are looking for i think
<drahst> the guest operating systems have to be reachable by the network
<akio> brctl addif bridgename vnetname
<drahst> so I had to create br0 and br1
<akio> libvirt doesn't handle what you are doing
<akio> brctl addif br0 vnet1
<akio> brctl show will show the connected interfaces and bridges
<RoyK> akio: http://pastebin.com/HBtVpywi
<RoyK> that's my config
<RoyK> works like a charm
<akio> RoyK: You don't actually have to assign an ip to the eth0 interface, you can do iface inet manual
<RoyK> you don't need one
<RoyK> I know - that was just pasted from an old config - I was in a hurry
<zul> RoakSoAx: ping once im done with this merge im going to start pushing cobbler patches backup stream
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877653 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877653
<RoyK> bug 873198
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873198 in grub2 "grub.cfg is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873198
<boxybrown> anyone here a pxeboot + preseed expert?
<_ruben> expert, no .. got it up and running, yes
<elz89> yeah, same. I think we have all messed with pixies at one point or another :-P
<boxybrown> Is there a way to add ppa repositories in a preseed file?
<boxybrown> I want a specific package available in a ppa installed on the machines, but I can't figure out if its possible to get the package from a ppa
<t3_> Greetings. I'm having a problem with KVM in 2.6.38-11-server and was wondering what problems I might run into if I use 2.6.38-12-generic (bug seems to be fixed there)? I'm using standard HW...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875440 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "Cannot authenticate with saslauthd and mysql" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875440
<RoAkSoAx> zul: alright
 * Daviey ^5's zul for samba merge
<boxybrown> any ideas? adding ppas to preseed?
<zul> RoakSoAx: we should be able to drop intrepid and jaunty as well dont you think?
<RoyK> zul: aren't they both non-supported along with karmic?
<zul> RoyK: yes thats the point
<smoser> mdeslaur, http://mdeslaur.blogspot.com/
<smoser> what do i search for to know that i'll get a disk with "FDE" per thinkpad
<smoser> if i search for fde or encrypted on newegg, results are almost none.
<RoyK> smoser: server on a thinkpad? ;)
<smoser> in a thinkpad.
<mdeslaur> smoser: http://www.hitachigst.com/internal-drives/self-encrypting-drives/
<smoser> :) yes, bad channel.
<mdeslaur> smoser: those are the models hitachi has
<smoser> so yeah, those are good, and i found one, but surely there are others, right?
<smoser> i was looking for some term that would appear in a search.
<mdeslaur> smoser: each manufacturer calls it something different
<mdeslaur> smoser: what manufacturer/model came with your thinkpad?
<smoser> WD3200BEVS-0
<RoAkSoAx> zul: yeah
<RoAkSoAx> zul: add prestige though
<zul> precise you mean
<zul> to be precise
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<mdeslaur> smoser: huh, doesn't even look like WD has disks that support encryption
<mdeslaur> smoser: intel just says certain models of their SSDs support "AES 128"
<mdeslaur> smoser: "FDE" is supposed to be the term
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> seagate uses that.
<RoAkSoAx> zul: err yeah precise lol
 * zul has been waiting to use that joke
 * RoAkSoAx has had a long weekend
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<mdeslaur> smoser: HTS725050A9A361 is what I have, fwiw
<RoyK> that linux scrub thing should go into the ubuntu raid howto
<RoyK> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software#Write-intent_bitmap
<RoyK> some info there
<RoyK> I'll do some writing about it unless anyone else bothers :P
<smoser> mdeslaur, thanks.
<Daviey> soren: Can python-eventlet be sync'd ?
<veganadian> anyone have experience with hot-plugging SATA drives ?  when i do this ---------> echo "1" > /sys/block/sdb/device/delete <------- i get "ata3.00: disabled" and the drive spins down as it should, then i can remove it.   but when i put it back in the same port/bay , if i rescan with rescan-scsi-bus.sh, the system will lock up and be unresponsive.  so my question is this... is it possible to enable a down S
<veganadian> ATA port ?
<soren> Daviey: Yes.
<soren> Go for it.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877740 in apache2 (main) "CVE-2011-3368 Apache2 mod_proxy reverse proxy exposure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877740
<genii-around> veganadian: Have you tried with sdparm ?
<veganadian> genii-around, yeah, but sdb isn't addressable, since the port is off.
<veganadian> there's a "add-single-device" subsystem that i'm going to try.
<RoyK> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/311464_2089470886934_1550084836_31928395_1228695533_n.jpg
<veganadian> oooh baby.  :)  echo "scsi add-single-device 2 0 0 0" > /proc/scsi/sci
<veganadian> and replace "add" with "remove" if you want to remove.  works like a charm.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877786 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877786
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877798 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877798
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-19
<drahst> ugh
<drahst> I can't seem to migrate from one qemu-kvm hypervisor to another
<drahst> keep getting "error: monitor socket did not show up.: Connection refused
<drahst> I've looked everywhere for answers and can't find one that's applicable
<twb> How do you mean hypervisor?
<twb> A kvm(1) process?
<drahst> two chassis running the virtualization installation
<drahst> virt-manager on a desktop
<drahst> can connect to both qemu instances
<drahst> as well as over ssh
<twb> That's libvirt's problem, kvm has nothing to do with that.
<drahst> but I can't migrate
<twb> Lurk here and/or try #virt on OFTC; I don't know much about libvirt so I can't help
<drahst> how do you do migrations?
<drahst> er...
<drahst> what do you use?
<twb> I stop the VM
<twb> I use whatever the hell I'm stuck with, but for new deployments I use kvm and LXC if I can, and libvirt on top if I absolutely have to deal with stupid end users
<twb> I have been... unimpressed with the state of libvirt as at lucid
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877852 in samba (main) "samba failed to install when updating from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877852
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877882 in samba (main) "shared folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877882
<panfist> is jeos still a thing? i am trying to find info about it and it all seems to date 2008/2009
<twb> I expect it got subsumed by this cloud shit
<TimR> does anybody know what -O does in linux because I am trying to follow this guide:http://wiki.fusionpbx.com/index.php?title=Easy_Ubuntu_10.04
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877891 in ipsec-tools (main) "Racoon fails to load the crypto modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877891
<Ivan2-Ian> TimR, are you talking about the wget command?
<TimR> i have no clue I am just following what that guide is saying
<TimR> im trying to install the .sh part I guess
<twb> Sigh, freeswitch isn't packaged yet?
<twb> http://bugs.debian.org/389591 bleh
<twb> TimR: if you follow cowboy instructions like that, you'll end up with an unmaintainable mess
<TimR> well they got install script but it doesnt seem to work
<twb> That's because it was written by an idiot
<TimR> it sure seems like it
<twb> FFS, he's even installing the development head of freeswitch
<twb> And his whizzo web UI frontend for freeswitch is written in PHP
<twb> TimR: I can't vouch for it, but http://wiki.freeswitch.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Quick_Start seems to at least be using apt.
<Hdale85> Why don't any of the ubuntu applications show network shares as save points?
<Hdale85> I have a media server and I want torrents to save to a specific folder on that server but it doesn't show SMB shares at all in the list and when I try and write the path in it doesn't take it. Other programs do this as well.
<twb> Hdale85: what is a save point?
<Hdale85> where it saves the completed files
<Hdale85> download folder
<twb> Is that some GUI thing?
<Hdale85> blah didn't realize I was in the server tab sorry
<twb> No problem
<jiboumans> SpamapS: in case your skype is being silly, hi
 * RoyK just joined a puppet course
<jfb_h20> RoyK, upgrading...
<jfb_h20> actually, fresh install.
<jfb_h20> if I use dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt, can I edit installed.txt to a subset before running it back through my fresh OS with dpkg --get-selections <installed_subset.txt?
<twb> jfb_h20: I'm not stopping you
<twb> I would normally only look at the packages explicitly requested, though
<twb> aptitude search !~M~i
<jfb_h20> twb, thanks. I was just looking into that.
<twb> (Note: bash users will have to deal with its stupid special ! handling somehow.)
<twb> ## markauto everything that wouldn't result in an autoremove.
<twb> aptitude --schedule-only markauto ~E '~i!~M(~Rdepends:~i|~Rrecommends:~i)' && aptitude --schedule-only keep ~aremove && aptitude install
<twb> ^^ you might also find that useful (or maybe not)
<uvirtbot> twb: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<twb> In principle these days most of that is supported within apt-get, but I wrote a lot of that kinda stuff back around 2006, where it was aptitude or gtfo
<Hdale85> hmm more problems with my array
<RoyK> jfb_h20: oh, it's you :)
<Hdale85> I got it to recover the other day using UUID option, now today I had to reboot the server and once again it's not mounting the array
<Hdale85> http://pastebin.com/Gig9zeH9
<twb> Hdale85: didn't I warn you to check that?
<Hdale85> you may of
<twb> Hdale85: you have two arrays in there both called md0
<Hdale85> yeah that's what I thought
<twb> *may have
<Hdale85> why did it add it twice
<Hdale85> both have the same uuid as well
<twb> Hdale85: no they don't
<Hdale85> oh you're right
<Hdale85> ones a bit different
<jfb_h20> RoyK: yups... morning ;)
<jfb_h20> ...er morgen
<Hdale85> so delete the incorrect one?
<RoyK> morning's ok :)
<Hdale85> save it and restart mdadm?
<twb> I don't bloody know
<twb> I'd probably restart it because I don't trust it to DTRT
<twb> FSVO it = the whole machine
<Hdale85> so restart the whole thing
<Hdale85> now.....what if neither of those uuid's are matching the one on the drives?
<twb> In that case fix your mdadm.conf
<Hdale85> yeah that's weird
<jfb_h20> twb, aptitude search `!~M~i' > installed_user.txt   returns the same (or close) as dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt  Is there a way to not return all the packages that were installed as dependencies of things I asked for?
<Hdale85> hopefully it actually starts this time...kind of tired of dragging a screen in there
<twb> jfb_h20: --disable-columns -F %p
<Hdale85> looks like it's talking to the array on bootup so that's encouraging
<twb> jfb_h20: and yes, that's what !~M does
<twb> jfb_h20: except if you used apt-get or something that doesn't understand to set ~M in the first place, hence the second line
<jfb_h20> twb, yes I've installed most things with dpkg, though more recently aptitude.
<jfb_h20> sorry apt-get
<twb> 18:24 <twb> aptitude --schedule-only markauto ~E '~i!~M(~Rdepends:~i|~Rrecommends:~i)' && aptitude --schedule-only keep ~aremove && aptitude install
<jfb_h20> can I remove the last call to aptitude and pass that to a file that I can read into aptitude on a fresh installation?
<Hdale85> nope...... didn't boot all the way gotta take the screen back in there
<Hdale85> ok
<Hdale85> it loaded the array fine this time
<Hdale85> just had some error mounting it, probably something I did wrong in the fstab
<Hdale85> i mount my array to /Files
<Hdale85> in my fstab I put /dev/md0 under file system and then /Files under mount point and it gives me an error trying to mount it on boot
<trapmax> Hdale85: how is your md-device partitioned?
<Hdale85> all the drives are raided together not partition
<Hdale85> so it's one big drive with one partition
<trapmax> my bad
<Hdale85> ?
<trapmax> one does not partition md-devices
<ikonia> you can do
<ikonia> you can partition md devices
<_ruben> hrm .. after upgrading my home fileserver i'm getting "Timed out." "Dropping to shell." at boot time .. I can resume booting by tapping ^D and ^C
<ersi> Can, and should - are different things.
<Hdale85> well it was my first array, and that's how it got done. Can't really redo it right now
<Hdale85> so how do I make it work in the fstab so it auto mounts at boot?
<ikonia> Hdale85: just put it inthe fstab
<Hdale85> I did but it gets an error when trying to mount durring boot
<ikonia> make sure you have an mdadm.conf too, very useful to help it build at startup if there are any issues
<Hdale85> yeah that's there
<ikonia> it's that simple then
<Hdale85> http://pastebin.com/J4xdw3NX
<Hdale85> well there's my fstab and for some reason it gives me an error when trying to mount durring boot.
<Hdale85> is it because I'm trying to mount it to a root director?
<Hdale85> directory*
<ikonia> Hdale85: that should not be an issue at all
<ikonia> Hdale85: what is the error
<ikonia> Hdale85: I assume there is a file system on it ?
<Hdale85> yes
<Hdale85> think it's reiserfs
<Hdale85> where can I see boot errors?
<ikonia> Hdale85: why have you put reiser on it ?
<ikonia> Hdale85: is reiser even in the kernel these days ?
<ikonia> (as in an option for ubuntu)
<Hdale85> yes it is
<Hdale85> and back when I built the server it's what I knew
<Hdale85> what's wrong with reiser?
<jMCg> smb: can I bother you re bug #613273 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev "kernel panic on ec2 in system_call_fastpath" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613273
<smb> jMCg, I believe that this area was looked into by jhunt and jamespage. At least it seems to be a variation of it. I would want to speak to one of them before saying anything there.
<jamespage> smb, jMCg: looking now
<smb> jamespage, I think it is another case of somehow udev not completely stopping, which then leaves some nodes undeletable in the initramfs. And that causes the panic (probably one thing one wants not to do even if that leaks a bit of memory)
<jMCg> panic? Doesn't seem very reasonable action there. But maybe that's just me :-/
<jamespage> smb: looks like that is the case but we could do with jhunt's expertise to confirm
<smb> jMCg, No I agree that this seems overreacting a lot.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876413 in libcommons-net2-java (universe) "[MIR] xmlunit" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876413
<ikonia> Hdale85: nothing wrong with it, beyond it being dead.
<Hdale85> hmm
<ikonia> Hdale85: I wondered if it was built into the kernel hence not being able to mount it (don't have an ubuntu machine here to check)
<ikonia> Hdale85: can you mount it manually ?
<Hdale85> I can mount it manually just fine
<Hdale85> maybe that boot was juts a fluke of some sort
<ikonia> Hdale85: from what you've shown me it should be fine,
<Hdale85> yeah that's what I thought as well
<Hdale85> we'll see next time I have to reboot again
<RoyK> hm.. puppet seems like a jolly good idea :D
<brontosaurusrex> would denyhosts need a crontab (seems to be running as daemon) ?
<jMCg> brontosaurusrex: /etc/hosts.deny ?
<koolhead17> brontosaurusrex: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#2_12
<Daviey> soren: you conned me :)
<MarcelT3> hey there, i got a mysql dump file (UTF-8) that shows a <82> token in some data. but if i grep for '<82>' it returns zero lines.
<MarcelT3> does someone know what´s going on there?
<jamespage> zul: I was going todo the dovecot merge - that OK with you?
<soren> Daviey: Did I? Cool! How?
<Daviey> soren: python-eventlet introduced a new universebuild-dep
<Daviey> soren: python-zmq.. it builds fine without it, am i right in saying we don't need that support?
<Daviey> I really don't want to pull zeromq into main unless we need it :)
<soren> Daviey: Oh, right :( Sorry about that.
<soren> Daviey: You can (or leave it to me, if you don't have time) demote the zmq dependency to a suggests and disable those tests for the test run.
<Daviey> soren: Suggest build-dep? :)
<soren> Smart arse.
<soren> Nuke the b-d, demote the runtime dep to a suggests. There is a runtime dep, isn't there?
<DawnLight> hey how much is the ubuntu-standard installation on i386 does anyonw know?
<Daviey> soren: seems not
<soren> It's free.
<soren> Daviey: Oh. Easy.
<Daviey> soren: Yeah, i just wanted to check that there was nothing you knew of meaning we might need it.
<soren> Daviey: In fact (and I guess that's what you're saying), the test suite skips the zmq tests if python-zmq isn't installed.
<soren> Daviey: Not at all.
<Daviey> rocking
<soren> Daviey: Are you doing it, or shall I?
<Daviey> soren: done
<soren> Whee.
<Daviey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-eventlet/0.9.16-1ubuntu1
<zul> jamespage: k
<brontosaurusrex> koolhead17: sorry, what did you mean with that faq? the question was related with how this thing is packed for ubuntu basically ....
<brontosaurusrex> brb
<zul> jamespage: ill trade you nut for dovecot
<jamespage> zul: already started
<zul> jamespage: do you mind if i take nut then
<jamespage> zul: good with me
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878122 in samba (main) "Package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade duing upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878122
<Daviey> jamespage: are you tackling curl?
<Daviey> sneaky jamespage .
<jamespage> Daviey: sneaky?
<Daviey> 13:12 < Daviey> jamespage: are you tackling curl?
<Daviey> 13:12 -!- jamespage [~jamespage@ubuntu/member/jamespage] has quit [Quit: Coyote finally caught me]
<jamespage> Daviey: on my list
<jamespage> sorry - had issues with my bip proxy for some reason
<Daviey> jamespage: there problem is using bip.. znc ftw :)
<zul> morning
<koolhead17> zul: morning!!
<koolhead17> its just i feel more sleepy after that greetings. :) its 18.30 for me :P
<koolhead17> lynxman: hello sir
<lynxman> koolhead17: hey
<koolhead17> lynxman: you were so right!! many commands has changed in oneiric :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: told you ;)
<koolhead17> *oops diablo
<koolhead17> am making complete list of all trying one after the other.
<koolhead17> i have yet not touched the nova commands though.
<koolhead17> i am eager to know how many weeks/days i have in my hand before keystone gets into Oneiric, this way i have more time to experiment and understand on same :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: that's a good question :)
<jMCg> smb, jamespage - while you guys and jhunt are looking into #613273 - is there anything I can do about it myself in the meantime? (My VMs don't boot. That's sort of limiting my progress/operation a little bit)
 * koolhead17 pokes zul Daviey jamespage soren  and others!! :D
<koolhead17> lynxman: you gonna be famous :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: someday... :)
<smb> jMCg, We will. Right now you probably could try to play with /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom/udev (of the vm guest). Maybe try to add a sleep after the udev --exit (before the mount move) or something that resorts to pkill in a loop until none is left running...
<smb> Oh, and remember to recreate the initramfs (initramfs -u -k <kversion>). When playing there I mounted the guest fs and schrooted into it to do so
<jMCg> smb: my setup uses the host's /initrd.img: http://sprunge.us/OZSK so I guess I have to play with the host's scripts
<jMCg> But isn't udevadm control --timeout=61 --exit
<jMCg> This already a sleep of 61?
<smb> jMCg, modifying the hosts initrd should be working then, yes. I would understand it as it is forcefully exited after that time... So in that case udev at least thinks it has.
<jMCg> smb: udevadm's control says about --timeout: "The maximum number seonds to wait for a reply from udevd."
 * smb wonders whether reply could be lying about the exit..
<jMCg> Let's see what happens when I remove --timeout
<smb> I am not sure whether I really read it somewhere ... Clearly it will help to find out what exactly may be preventing the nuke of initramfs. Has the move mount succeeded, are there still any udev processes alive?
<jMCg> smb: hart do say when it panics.
<smb> I would maybe start adding echo of interesting data and a few delays to make it possible to read them
<jMCg> Well, I can do break=bottom and check out myself.
<jMCg> So removing the --timeout=61 did nothing.
<smb> jMCg, I put at least on our list to check whether we can just not panic in that case
<jMCg> smb: if I remove the panic script from bottom-init it should not panic, right?
<smb> jMCg, afaik it is the kernel that does it...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878186 in libslf4j-java (universe) "[MIR] libslf4j-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878186
<jMCg> smb: when doing it by hand it just works; I guess I'm too slow.
<jMCg> Either that or the --timeout doesn't do a thing.
<smb> Not having looked at any source I would not rule that out either
<smb> But you should be able to confirm by just adding a sleep <something>
<jMCg> smb: I'm adding ps :)
<ssureshot> I've changed the root password but I can still log in with the old password.. and also the new password ??? how
<jMCg> smb: despite my removing of --timeout=61 there's no udev running: http://dpaste.com/637344/ - so I guess that's not the case
<jMCg> ssureshot: what, exactly, does the auth log say? (If you don't know where the auth log is, grep -ri auth /etc/*syslog*)
<flatline> is there a migration wiki for the linux literate but those never worked on ubuntu?
<flatline> like a brief summary of tools available general overview of /etc ish
<smb> jMCg, Hm interesting. Unfortunately with the panic its hard to find out what is blocking here. The only thing to find out a bit simpler is whether something still in mounted on top of it...
<lynxman> zul: got puppet 2.7.5 ready for ya
<lynxman> zul: what do you prefer, branch... package... pony express?
<zul> lynxman: branch
<lynxman> zul: cool
<jMCg> smb: I just realized that my panic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/613273/comments/13 and the original are.. different.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev "kernel panic on ec2 in system_call_fastpath" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jMCg> in my case run-init is run, and on.. oh.. That is the case for the original description as well.. otherwise "attempting to kill init" coulndn't occur.
<smb> jMCg, The end is the same. As for the origin those could be completely different. All we know for sure is that something prevents all nodes from initramfs to be removed when it is tried to get rid of.
<ssureshot> jMCg: here are the difference's in the auth log http://pastebin.com/e2QsZ4ii
<jMCg> ssureshot: what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf look like?
<ssureshot> jMCg: http://pastebin.com/myLKpFu2
<jMCg> ssureshot: well, there ya go. passwd will change /etc/shadow - so you'd have to do it three times: passwd -l files , passwd -l ldap , passwd -l winbind
<zul> Daviey: okies cobbler patches sent upstream
<Daviey> sweet
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878215 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878215
<jMCg> smb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/613273/comments/15
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev "kernel panic on ec2 in system_call_fastpath" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ssureshot> jMCg: ah let me give that a try.. thats all local changes correct?
<jMCg> ssureshot: whoopas.
<jMCg> ssureshot: don't!
<ssureshot> lol yeah I was just reading
<ssureshot> don't want to lock
<jMCg> -r
<jMCg> not -l, sorry.
<jMCg> I just checked. It's not even that way on Solaris, so I really have no idea where my confusion comes from.
<jMCg> Oh, FreeBSD.
<jMCg> (sort of..)
<jMCg> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?passwd
<ssureshot> jCMg: lol roger that.. let me research this to make sure its what I need and wont' break anything.. I will let you know shortly.. thank you sir
<jMCg> ssureshot: I don't know your setup or your policies. So my consulting is slightly limited.
<ssureshot> jMCg: yeah np man... I've actyally taken this server out of the balance and disabled all services iee. samba, apache, winbind ect.. it's one of my internal web servers..
<scalability-junk> hey guys, what would be your recommendation for a kvm lvm setup? one logical group for all vms or one lvm partition for each vm?
<koolhead17> will someone please close this for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/keystone/+bug/855467
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 855467 in keystone "Keystone fails to locate any configuration file." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<koolhead17> or i should add few more issues am facing on the same?
<koolhead17> as comment ?
<padhu> QUESTION: Is it reuired latest relase of OS for translation?
<koolhead17> okey guys we have released our oneiric/diablo version of openstack book!!
<lynxman> koolhead17: \o/
<koolhead17> lynxman: hehe. it has your name too :)
<koolhead17> hello kim0
<kim0> koolhead17: hey
<koolhead17> kim0: how are you man?
<kim0> going good
<kim0> oh congrats about the book .. cool!
<koolhead17> kim0: i thought you would have got mail by now!! :P
<kim0> nah didn't get that one
<koolhead17> kim0: you will get it soon!! :D
<kim0> yeah have it now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #814038 in ipxe (main) "Please offer a grub-ipxe.deb package" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814038
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877549 in stringtemplate (universe) "[MIR] jython build dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877549
<jamespage> congrats koolhead17, thats great news
<koolhead17> jamespage: :D
<koolhead17> am filling a bug and adding patch for the solution but am not sure if am doing it right
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> its about keystone DB connection
 * RoyK finds puppet being rather NICE!
<lynxman> RoyK: it is nice :)
<RoyK> lynxman: completed first day of training for it today...
<lynxman> RoyK: ooh cool, which course?
<lynxman> RoyK: I did the puppet developer one
<RoyK> lynxman: http://puppetlabs.com/events/redpill-linpro-puppet-master-training-oslo/
<RoyK> they instructor is the debian packager
<RoyK> so he knows a few things
<koolhead17> okey here is the book http://cssoss.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/openstack-beginners-guide-v2-0-for-diablo-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-is-here/
<koolhead17> :D
<RoyK> Stig something
<lynxman> RoyK: oh puppet maste, schweetr
<jamespage> RoyK: stig is pretty cool - met him at puppetcamp earlier this year
<RoyK> ok :)
<lynxman> jamespage: he is
<lynxman> jamespage: is he related to the stig?
<RoyK> I'll be looking into automating nagios^Wicinga stuff later
<lynxman> jamespage: does he wear a helmet while meeting people?
<jamespage> haha - no
<RoyK> lynxman: Stig is a rather common Norwegian name :P
<koolhead17> https://bugs.launchpad.net/keystone/+bug/878282
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 878282 in keystone "keystone database connection error" [Undecided,New]
<lynxman> RoyK: I know :) but I couldn't avoid the question
<RoyK> :)
<koolhead17> i would be very happy if someone can check this for me as i have added a patch too
<koolhead17> :D
<RoyK>  ERROR: (OperationalError) unable to open database file None None
 * RoyK wouldn't be surprised if that was a configuration issue
<lynxman> RoyK: configuration for sure :)
<koolhead17> RoyK: indeed
<koolhead17> :D
<koolhead17> lynxman: so can i say i contributed a patch fianlly :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: well done ;)
<koolhead17> lynxman: hehehe
<koolhead17> i just wanted to know if what i did is correct or not o.0
<hallyn> Daviey, so I should create a new qemu-kvm-spice source package for the binary package, right?
<hallyn> just want to maek sure that won't cause problems
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKo4FMzt_hM
<blackxored> Hey guys, I'm setting up some mgetty + pppd stuff, mgetty is irresistibly ignoring the options of three rings as in "rings 3" in config file or "-n 3" on command line, any of you have a clue about it???
<scalability-junk> hey I'm trying to use ubuntu 11.10 with kvm and lvm and the question came up how easy it is to resize a vm running on lvm?
<scalability-junk> and how it would be done? thanks for any help or suggestion...
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, same way you resize anything on vm
<RoyK> scalability-junk: I guess just assign a new virtual disk to the VM and use LVM to add more space
<patdk-wk> if you using lvm INSIDE the vm
<scalability-junk> ok just to make sure ;) The vm is running on lvm and I want to resize the vm
<patdk-wk> I'm annoying, expand lvm, restart vm, fdisk to make partition larger, resize2fs
<scalability-junk> fdisk and resize2fs would be inside the vm i reckon or?
<patdk-wk> yep
<RoyK> scalability-junk: are you using LVM inside the VM?
<patdk-wk> if using lvm inside, you would have to expend the vg/lv also
<scalability-junk> RoyK: not yet decided, what would you recommend?
<patdk-wk> royk's method of just using another disk is the most simplest, but can be annoying also
<RoyK> scalability-junk: as patdk-wk said, my method is to create a sufficiently large disk for the root and use (a) separate data disk(s) for the data
<RoyK> scalability-junk: without partition table(s) for the data drive(s)
<RoyK> that way expansion is simple
<patdk-wk> expantion then depends on lvm inside the vm
<RoyK> patdk-wk: yes
<scalability-junk> seems more complicated^^ having lvm on the host and lvm with root and data inside each vm...
<patdk-wk> I live without lvm here
<RoyK> scalability-junk: it's not
<patdk-wk> it's only more complex, if you edit the vm's on the host
<patdk-wk> by mounting them on the host directly
<RoyK> scalability-junk: just make sure the host has redundant data - if it has, you can just use striping with lvm for the guest
<RoyK> good point - why not nfs to the host?
<patdk-wk> royk, I'm assuming the vm won't work, that is why your fixing it via the host :)
<patdk-wk> I like to edit /etc/ stuff via mounting it host side, when I replicate a vm
<RoyK> patdk-wk: NFS from the host should be rather simple _and_ easy to recover from...
<patdk-wk> I don't see how nfs on the host has anything to do with this
<patdk-wk> unless you mean, store all data on the host over nfs
<patdk-wk> but that wouldn't fix my /etc issue
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I do
<RoyK> patdk-wk: but then, I don't know what your /etc issue is :P
<patdk-wk> cloning vm's
<patdk-wk> can't have two vm's running the same ip/mac/... at the same time
<RoyK> patdk-wk: the mac address isn't set in the guest's config, obviously
<patdk-wk> but ubuntu then screws up my eth0 device, so it needs fixing in the vm also
<RoyK> patdk-wk: not in the guest OS
<RoyK> patdk-wk: just rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<RoyK> and reboot
<RoyK> and eth0 will come up with the new mac addr
 * zul lunches
<patdk-wk> yes and how do you do that?
<patdk-wk> with lvm in the guest, it's annoying
<RoyK> patdk-wk: you start the vm, obviously
<patdk-wk> no
<RoyK> patdk-wk: disconnected from the network
<patdk-wk> you fix it before you start the vm
<RoyK> patdk-wk: for mass rollout, I don't know
<patdk-wk> can't login to it when it doesn't have network :)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: you have a console, don't you?
<patdk-wk> not to the vm's nope
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I use virt-manager for that sort of things
<RoyK> gives me a good console or a vnc screen
<patdk-wk> I could do vnc screen, but that is just annoying
<patdk-wk> and ubuntu has been hanging on boot, if network doesn't work, and you have nfs in fstab
<patdk-wk> dunno if that got fixed, but is a horrible issue for me in lucid
<RoyK> patdk-wk: not if you use _netdev in the mount options in fstab
<scalability-junk> is it possible to make lvm based vms with virt-manager? (--raw)
<patdk-wk> royk, I am
<jamespage> zul: around for a question?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: then boot in single?
<patdk-wk> how does one boot in single, without console?
<zul> jamespage: me and my sandwich is available
<RoyK> patdk-wk: kvm gives you a vnc onsole...
<jamespage> zul: marvellous
<RoyK> patdk-wk: if you configure it correctly :P
<patdk-wk> ya, not using kvm
<patdk-wk> using xen on these, and have vnc console disabled
<patdk-wk> it's just annoying
<RoyK> patdk-wk: then don't blame me :P
<patdk-wk> would have to enable it, open firewall ports, redirects, ...
<RoyK> having a VM without a console isn't very smart :P
<patdk-wk> it is just so much easier to mount it on the host
<scalability-junk> RoAkSoAx: any idea if virt-manager supports --raw?
<jamespage> zul: so its with regards to the dovecot merge
<jamespage> latest debian version renames dovecot-common -> dovecot-core
<jamespage> (which is fine - dealt with that just fine)
<zul> ok
<jamespage> dovecot-common is still there - but is a transitional package
<jamespage> it Recommends: dovecot-gssapi, dovecot-sieve, dovecot-pgsql, dovecot-mysql, dovecot-sqlite, dovecot-ldap
<zul> ok
<jamespage> which I find odd
<zul> yeah
<jamespage> as the old dovecot-common package never did
<jamespage> so when I try to upgrade from the previous version it tries to install a load of extra packages
<zul> the gssapi, etc etc etc
<zul> ?
<jamespage> dovecot-core dovecot-gssapi dovecot-ldap dovecot-mysql dovecot-pgsql dovecot-sqlite libmysqlclient16 libpq5 mysql-common
<jamespage> yep
<jamespage> dovecot-core provides/breaks/replaces dovecot-common
<jamespage> I could demote then to recommends but I can't figure out what the intent is (if any)
<jamespage> sorry to suggests
<zul> so bump the the ldap mysql to suggests
<zul> or you could email the debian developer to see what crack they were on
<jamespage> zul: ack
<RoAkSoAx> scalability-junk: nope
<scalability-junk> RoAkSoAx: thanks and damn :D
 * zul goes back to eating his sandwich
 * scalability-junk wants a sandwich too :(
<jamespage> zul: does Debian install recommends by default?
<zul> i dont think so
<jamespage> that might be it then
 * RoAkSoAx /WIN 18
<RoAkSoAx> LOL
<RoyK> lynxman: ping
 * RoAkSoAx will be back in an hour
<lynxman> RoyK: pong
<RoyK> lynxman: I know I should RTFM before asking, but from where does puppet include its manifests?
<lynxman> RoyK: by default /etc/puppet/modules
<lynxman> RoyK: is that what you wanted to know? :)
 * lynxman wonders if he got the question right
<RoyK> lynxman: I'm very new at this - I added something to the manifest, for checking afpd etc, tried to kill afpd and waited for it to restore itself, which it didn't
<lynxman> RoyK: aah okay, a couple things then
<lynxman> RoyK: /etc/puppet/manifests/nodes.pp is where you define each node (or a node role) for puppet
<lynxman> RoyK: then there you "include" the modules
<lynxman> RoyK: node "aaa" { include afp }
<lynxman> RoyK: then the module will be in /etc/puppet/modules/afp/manifests/init.pp
 * scalability-junk tried to set up kvm +lvm with ubuntu 11.10 and tried to build the vm with vmbuilder, but it seems it won't start.
<RoyK> so, service-centric, not host-centric?
<RoyK> I guess I can ask again in a couple of days - more training tomorrow :)
<RoyK> just a bit eager.....
<scalability-junk> I got no error while creating and it shows up as deploayed, but when I start it up and use the vnc too look into the vm all I get is SeaBios (...) Booting from Hard DIsk
<scalability-junk> any idea?
<RoyK> _jfb: wb
<_jfb> RoyK: ;) trying to figure irssi.
<_jfb> RoyK: what's your client of choice?
<RoyK> heh - it's not that hard, but the config file can be troublesome for starters :)
<RoyK> _jfb: imho we should have an IRC channel, or perhaps a server, for internal communications - I don't dare say that to Morten, he'll probably buy something from M$ instead....
<_jfb> RoyK: god.. yes, I'm a bit worried that MS bought Skype... need to get folks on irc!
<RoyK> yeah
<HarryPanda> when AIM and MSN came out my only thoughts were "but... I have IRC, why do I need this crap"
<RoyK> exactly
<RoyK> _jfb: see PM
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878361 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878361
<lynxman> RoyK: yeah it's node centric, or let's say nodeclass centric
<lynxman> RoyK: but I guess you'll see that tomorrow :)
<RoyK> lynxman: thanks, but I guess I'll ask again after friday's session if I still wonder :P
<lynxman> RoyK: sure :)
<RoyK> :)
<blackxored> hello again guys, mgetty is answering after only 1 ring, and I've done almost everything, from passing "-n 3" in the command line to setting up "rings 3" in mgetty.config, still answer in 1 ring, any clues on what I might be missing ???
<blackxored> any clues???
<just-a-visitor> blackxored: maybe your modem auto-answer is set up to answer in 1 rings.
<blackxored> just-a-visitor, how can I check that?
<just-a-visitor> blackxored: I'm reading the mgetty manual (http://mgetty.greenie.net/doc/mgetty_16.html#SEC16) it mentions the ATS0=... command. Not sure how to list the modem registers, though.
<blackxored> just-a-visitor, I went there as well
<blackxored> ATS0=<number of rings>
<blackxored> doesn't work :(
<just-a-visitor> Well, I'm afraid that was my tip. :-/
<blackxored> just-a-visitor, thanks for it, really, but I went there, as I just said
<blackxored> :P
<hallyn> Daviey, just wanted to point you to bug 878402 in case there's anything you can do to kick it along
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 878402 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qemu-kvm-spice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878402
<koolhead17> hi all
<hallyn> zul, anyone else - so has anyone looked into all these samba bugs?
<zul> hallyn: not yet
<hallyn> ok
<hallyn> i'd seen them mentioned so was wondering
<Ursinha> Daviey, what's your costume for the uds party? :)
<zul> a pineapple
<SpamapS> zul: then he'd have to eat himself
<zul> SpamapS: thatsso wrong
<SpamapS> zul: maybe he should come as Johnny Knoxville
<zul> SpamapS: heh and i can come as preston
<tobbe_> Hello!
<tobbe_> I need some help installing ubuntu server 11.10.
<tobbe_> It does not find my sata raid 1 device
<hallyn> zul, any progress on libvirt merge?
<hallyn> should I go back to looking at the two test failures?  (if you have it under control, i'll go do spec+blueprint work)
<hallyn> kirkland, the ubuntu 5-th grader story is neat :)
<kirkland> hallyn: :-)  thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878456 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878456
<koolhead17> Daviey: ping
<zul> hallyn: almost under control
<hallyn> zul, cool, thanks.
<zul> hallyn: but im going to do some spec writing as well :)
<Daviey> koolhead17: hola
<RoAkSoAx> marrusl: ping
<Daviey> Ursinha: possibly wonderwoman
<Daviey> http://www.newyorkgirlstyle.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/wonderwoman21.jpg
<koolhead17> Daviey: the openstack diablo book is out :P
<Daviey> koolhead17: Yeah, i've seen it :)
<koolhead17> Daviey: it has no keystone if u noticed :P
<Daviey> koolhead17: or dashboard :(
<koolhead17> Daviey: yes. :(
<koolhead17> Daviey: all because of role based access control. i got older dashboard working but was of no use as role based access control was not working well at all
<koolhead17> although am able to run dashboard/keystone via github repo :P
<Daviey> koolhead17: so Essex / Precise 12.04 will ROCK
<Daviey> hallyn: does qemu-kvm need changing to remove the spice love?
<hallyn> Daviey, done
<hallyn> check the 0.15.0 now in archive
<koolhead17> Daviey: yes am sure of it. because role based access will become more clear at Essex https://bugs.launchpad.net/keystone/+bug/843060
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 843060 in keystone "NOVA RBAC Support" [High,Confirmed]
<Daviey> hallyn: rocking
<Daviey> hallyn: I don't thin there is much to review TBH.. it's the same source package, just slightly modified?
<Daviey> happy for me to upload it?
<hallyn> Yes, I am.
<hallyn> when spice gets into main, we just delete that package, right?
<Daviey> yeah
<hallyn> cool
<Daviey> hallyn: should it depend on  qemu-kvm?
<hallyn> yes
<hallyn> it certainly does
<Daviey> ok
<hallyn> Daviey, is what i handed you *not* depending on it the right way?
<Daviey> hallyn: No, i thought this package wouldn't need qemu-kvm, as it would ship it's own.
<hallyn> Daviey, no, all of the other cruft comes from qemu-kvm, to minimze chance of conflicts
<hallyn> so qemu-kvm-spice only ships the *-spice binaries, nothing else
<Daviey> hallyn: did you see, W: qemu-kvm-spice source: debhelper-overrides-need-versioned-build-depends (>= 7.0.50~)
<Daviey> ?
<hallyn> no i didn't.  nor do i know what that means
<hallyn> Hm, yes I do see it in the .build
<Daviey> hallyn: it's not a blocker i don't think.. http://lintian.debian.org/tags/debhelper-overrides-need-versioned-build-depends.html
<Daviey> precise has > dh 7, so we are ok.. it's really for backportability.
<hallyn> Daviey, i see
<hallyn> so just the version specified in debian/control woudl be updated to silence that?
<Daviey> hallyn: yeah
<Daviey> hallyn: i'll throw it in before uploading.
<hallyn> Daviey, thanks.  do you want to also toss a LP: #878402 tag in the changelog?
<hallyn> I'm unclear on whether I needed to create that bug or not.
<Daviey> bug 878402
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 878402 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qemu-kvm-spice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878402
<Daviey> bug 723796
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 723796 in qemu-kvm "Enable spice in kvm (dup-of: 828789)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723796
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 828789 in qemu-kvm "please enable spice support" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828789
<Daviey> whilst it's not quite a dupe, i'd be inclined to mark 878402 a dupe of 723796 :)
<hallyn> fine by me!
<Daviey> hmm, i swapped the bug number out for the needs-packaging one..we can close the other one when it's fixed in kvm core?
<hallyn> Daviey, makes sense
<hallyn> wtf, my spec on wiki disappeared
<Daviey> hallyn: blmae jcastro
<hallyn> drat!
<Daviey> hallyn: ack this, and i'll upload - http://pb.daviey.com/AOK2/
<hallyn> Daviey, what is the ~ at end of version?
<hallyn> Daviey, ack
<Daviey> hallyn: more of a Debian thing for backports.
<Daviey> foo~lenny < foo , and that is what dh would be backported as.
<hallyn> got it, thx
<Rojikku> <-- Technical DIFFICULTIES. I selected my eth0 card, it goes through all the setup, and after DHCP it leaves me at a purple screen with a white bar at the bottom. (Durring install of Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit..) e.e i thought it might be slow, but it still hasn't done anything, tried multiple times.
<Rojikku> and...there we go again...
<Rojikku> terminal is saying "mismatching client id"
<Rojikku> worked on my modem but not my router....straaaaaaaaange
<Rojikku> oh well.
<philsf> quick postfix doubt: to configure a forward in /etc/aliases to an external email, and preserve a copy, I should use:       login: external@gmail.com, login ? Or will this cause a mail loop?
<maxb> If you were using Exim, I could answer that :-)
<philsf> what's the syntax for /etc/aliases in exim? would this work, or create a loop?
 * philsf thinks the syntax is common, sendmail-inherited
<maxb> Exim will understand what you said, and do the right thing
<Patrickdk> why would you ask that in a postfix channel? when it's for exim?
 * maxb thinks Patrickdk is not in the channel he thinks he is in
<Patrickdk> maxb doesn't know better
<Patrickdk> when philsf spammed every channel on freenode with that question :)
<philsf> 10 min is my wait time for an answer in a chan, lol
<Patrickdk> 10min isn't enough to do anything
<Patrickdk> I normally get my answers a good 24-48h after I ask them
<Patrickdk> and normally they are very good answers
<philsf> right, unfortunately I can't leave my IRC client online for that kind of period
<Patrickdk> then maybe you should as a maillist/forum then
<Patrickdk> as you don't have to maintain a connection for those
<philsf> I'll keep that in mind, thanks Patrickdk. and sorry for the spam
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878525 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878525
<marrusl> RoAkSoAx, pong!  sorry.  I was away there.  still around?
<RoAkSoAx> marrusl: yeah for a bit
<PineappleClock> is there any way to add a arbitrary directory to proftpd.conf ?
<air_> howdy.
<air_> I just upgraded my home-server to 11.10. Works nicely, except I'm having some minor issues with netatalk (mac client connecting to server at ubuntu).
<air_> It seems to work nicely for one share, but not for the other (large one, of another drive)
<air_> throws errors like.
<air_> Oct 20 01:42:26 g5 afpd[2460]: dbd_rpc: Error reading header from fd (db_dir /Volumes/RAID): Connection reset by peer
<air_> If I try to run dbd on the drive, I get an memory error.
<air_> Oct 20 01:50:03.842126 [2525] {dbif.c:648} (E:CNID): Failed to associate name index: Cannot allocate memory
<air_> I guess, now dbd should be upgradeing the db, but something goees wrong.
<air_> anyone got a clue?
<blkperl> did kickstart/preseeding change in oneiric?
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-20
<twb> In rsyslogd, "$RepeatedMsgReduction off" prevents lines like "Oct 20 11:09:45 plum last message repeated 2 times"
<twb> What is the equivalent on hardy, in sysklogd?
<zul> hallyn: the gettext.sh crud shouldnt pop up now
<scalability-junk> is there a possibility of live migration of kvm vms running on lvm?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878597 in rabbitmq-server (main) "rabbitmq-server fails to uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878597
<twb> not with kvm; libvirt might be able to do something clever, but I wouldn't bet on it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878600 in rabbitmq-server (main) "'service start rabbitmq-server' does not fully detach from parent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878600
<Unityx> hello gays
<Unityx> m4v say me this is a gay channel
<Unityx> ubuntu sucks
<Unityx> ubuntu is the sith of debian
<Unityx> jajajaja
<Unityx> ubuntu is windows
<Unityx> m4v is #ubuntu-es
<Unityx> is the op ^
<synflag> hi
<Unityx> synflag: you are a m4v lover?
<synflag> yes
<Unityx> ubuntu server is the sith of ubuntu, and ubuntu is the sith of siths
<Unityx> no me creo que todos estos users piensen que ubuntu server sirve de algo
<Unity_wow> hi to all
<Unity_wow> i have a trouble in ubuntu server, apache2 no work fine :S
<Unity_wow> maybe for the LOT of bug in ubuntu?
<Unity_wow> i don't know
<Unity_wow> best choice, RHEL clon, CentOS, scientific linux =)
<twb> Unity_wow: so use them
<Unity_wow> Ubuntu sucks in all banches
<Unity_wow> yeap twb
<Unity_wow> ubuntu == shit
<twb> What's an m4v when it's at home?
<twb> Wikipedia seems to think it's an iTunes wurble
<Unityx> twb: m4v say this channel is gay
<synflag> m4v is a nickname
<synflag> -NickServ- Information on m4v (account m4v):
<synflag> -NickServ- Registered : Jul 16 14:04:39 2007 (4 years, 13 weeks, 5 days, 11:27:02 ago)
<synflag> -NickServ- Last seen  : now
<Unityx> m4v is op of #ubuntu-es
<twb> I see.
<synflag> is the @operator of ubuntu-es
<Unityx> i can say ubuntu sucks like a windows
<Unityx> m4v tell me here is gay party
<Unityx> i have a big 8===================0D
<Unityx> who want?
<Unityx> open your ubuntuer´s  asshole  ( )*( )
<drahst> for some reason, I can start libvirtd with the -d and the -l flag manually and it works fine, but I can't start it with libvirt-bin with the -l flag... I don't know why
<drahst> anyone have any suggestions?
<drahst> anyone actually here?
<aviandroid> question about ubuntu server 11.04
<aviandroid> tried installing gui
<aviandroid> but after that i rebooted and tried to ssh back in and was unable to reconnect
<aviandroid> was hoping maybe you guys could help me figure out what i am doing wrong here exactly
<qman__> installing a gui
<aviandroid> i knew that was coming
<twb> hear, hear
<twb> aviandroid: do you have physical access?
<qman__> but seriously, you probably installed network manager, which probably broke your networking configuration
<twb> qman__: ah, good catch
<aviandroid> no just remote access twb
<twb> NM needs to be taken out back and shot
<aviandroid> you are probably right qman__
<luis_> un canal en español para server please
<aviandroid> is there something i should do beforehand
<aviandroid> before installing the gui that is
<deter> alguien habla español
<qman__> if you must, use --no-install-recommends and only grab the stuff you need
<qman__> but in all seirousness
<aviandroid> i sshed in and did and update then proceeded to install gui probably not the best idea i am sure
<qman__> if you only have remote access, why do it?
<deter> alguien habla español
<luis_> un canal de ubuntu-server en español
<twb> Solo #ubuntu-es
<luis_> ?
<aviandroid> oh okay i saw that command somewhere does it allow you to go down a list and select which packages you need
<qman__> no
<qman__> it simply does not install recommended packages, and only installs the dependencies to what you choose
<qman__> you need to look at the list of what it's installing and skim for network manager
<luis_> deter, busca en un canal de debian server puede que te ayuden
<aviandroid> i guess qman__ because i am just not that savvy yet using the cli or terminal for everything
<qman__> everything is done on the terminal anyway, there are no GUI tools to manage server functions
<qman__> and you cannot get to the GUI without something like VNC, which is complicated to set up on a headless machine
<twb> X0rfbserver isn't that complicated, it's just difficult for the kind of people inexperienced enough to WANT it
<qman__> GUIs belong on client machines, you can open multiple SSH sessions and use your local web browser for looking up/testing things
<aviandroid> qman__, iwas using remmina from ubuntu desktop to connect
<kermit> cant you just ssh -X and run x apps to your local display?
<kermit> or ssh -XC ideally
<qman__> unless you're running something like LTSP, there really is no point in doing so
<qman__> you have to run the same commands either way
<aviandroid> qman__, maybe i can try using the stripped down version you mentioned earlier no-install-recommends
<aviandroid> i could try and use it without a gui but i foresee a lot of banging of the head on the desk
<qman__> as I said, the GUI does not change anything that you actually have to do
<qman__> the difference is whether you're using a direct SSH or a gnome-terminal over VNC
<aviandroid> what about using i saw mentioned called webmin perhaps
<qman__> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<aviandroid> oic
<qman__> it depends on your goals and needs, but if you really intend to administer a server, you need to get your head around it sooner or later
<qman__> better now than when things actually depend on it
<aviandroid> you are right i just was expecting to jump in head first
<aviandroid> was just trying to put a foot in the water i guess you could say and then ease on in
<qman__> and you can, there's tons of step by step documentation
<qman__> the command line interface is the standard, it's what everything uses
<aviandroid> qman__, i hate to say it but i might be asking a lot of questions
<aviandroid> qman__, should i at least update to 11.10
<qman__> that depends
<qman__> are you on a VPS or some other non-bare-metal system?
<qman__> if so, avoid unless there's documentation from your provider on how
<qman__> if you're on bare metal, you shouldn't have issues, but there's always the risk it won't come back online
<aviandroid> it is a dedi
<aviandroid> should i begin by installing fluxbox or maybe openbox to help assist
<qman__> no
<aviandroid> okay
<qman__> that's getting into slightly more advanced configuration even for X servesr
<qman__> servers*
<qman__> if anything stick to mainstream ones, like xfce or lxde, but still, it's not needed at all
<qman__> anything you'd do in a GUI should be done on the client end
<qman__> web browsing and such
<aviandroid> okay well what should i do starting out
<aviandroid> the box is clean right now
<qman__> what are you planning to run
<qman__> well, regardless, you'll have to get familiar with some basic commands and an editor
<aviandroid> web server vmware linux training transmission
<qman__> nano does the job but I use vim, and lots of people use emacs
<aviandroid> i have used vim and emacs before but very limited
<qman__> both of the latter aren't exactly pick up and use, you have to do some reading
<aviandroid> oh yes definitely
<qman__> well, LAMP is pretty well covered in the server guide
<aviandroid> yeah i noticed that as being pretty popular
<qman__> vmware isn't supported here, KVM is the supported virtualization option
<aviandroid> KVM that is right i knew that sorry
<qman__> that's also covered in some detail, with the libvirt route, in the server guide
<qman__> it doesn't cover everything, but it's a really good starting point
<aviandroid> libvirt what is that exactly
<qman__> an interface to virtualization
<qman__> meant to be generic but it's mostly used with KVM
<aviandroid> oh okay i see
<aviandroid> i see if you do an upgrade and lose ssh connection there is another daemon started as backup
<aviandroid> qman__, i very much appreciate your help
<Tohuw> Okay, so I thought I knew, but clearly not: how do you set a user's primary group?
<qman__> usermod -g
<aviandroid> qman__, are there any good book publishers or videos you recommend reading watching
<aviandroid> should i use the ubuntuforums.org
<qman__> can't say I do, oreilly is generally good but most publications are redhat centric
<qman__> ubuntu forums are a good place for support
<aviandroid> thank you sure do appreciate it
<twb> aviandroid: the Ubuntu server guide; it's in /topic
<aviandroid> twb, thank you
<Tohuw> qman__: Thanks. aviandroid: read the ubuntu server guide and actually follow the steps (don't just read it and skim over). If you come to a part you don't completely understand, try using manpages, askubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org and here to get answers. The best way to learn is to dive in, and make an effort to learn things completely as possible. Good luck!
<aviandroid> Tohuw, I appreciate your advice going down that path as we speak
<twb> I have a new UPS.  It has both serial and USB; which should I use?
<Tohuw> aviandroid: Excellent. :) Enjoy! Much of it is actually quite rewarding and  even intuitive as you start to learn it. Except for LDAP, because LDAP was invented by Satan to torture the living.
<twb> Tohuw: krb is worse
<twb> A homogeneous openssl-backed openldap environment isn't too bad
<Tohuw> twb: The larger part of my job is managing active directory deployments of enterprise software, usually for law firms who hire beavis, butthead, ren or stimpy to set their infrastructure. I feel these pains.
<twb> If you bring AD or samba or FDS or domino into the mix, then <explode>
<aviandroid> Tohuw, linux has restored my love for computing that i just about lost
<twb> aviandroid: you'll get over it
<Tohuw> As an exercise, I created a secondary domain controller using samba and ldap. Then I decided: never again.
<aviandroid> twb, you are probably right but don't be a killjoy i am on a high right now
<Tohuw> aviandroid: Good. Linux restored my love for computers as well. You will have your frustrating moments that stretch for days, but there's a silver lining: you are using a capable kernel and a configurable system.
<aviandroid> Tohuw, you are absolutely right
<aviandroid> well guys it has been a pleasure talking to you all but i better get going
<aviandroid> look forward to talk to you guys again soon
<aviandroid> have a good one
<Tohuw> Poor guy. He's all excited about his server, but he hasn't tried setting up virtual users in postfix yet.
<Tohuw> There will be tears
<Tohuw> In before correction: dovecot-postfix
<twb> dovecot-postfix tried to rape me when I installed it
<twb> So I just set up the equivalent five lines of config myself
<Tohuw> Yes, Your Honor, Mr. dovecot-postfix did try to touch me... I'll show you on the doll where.
<Tohuw> Incidentally, what are you using as your backend for virtual users in dovecot and postfix? LDAP? A database? Moon rocks?
<twb> I don't have any virtual users at this time
<twb> Some of my poor custoemrs are using ZCS because they have stupid calendar requirements
<Tohuw> zcs? Zimbra?
<twb> yea
<Tohuw> Poor souls.
<twb> Beats scalix or sogo
<twb> At least zcs monkey-patches *postfix*
<Tohuw> It would be tremendous if someone could create a cohesive, easy to deploy open-source mail server that can seriously compete with Exchange. But I'd also like a million dollars and an unending supply of Scotch, so we have to pick our battles.
<twb> Actually I'd prefer to use just apple calendarserver (which is python foss)
<twb> AFAICT the rest of the job is already handled correctly by postfix and dovecot
<Tohuw> Not even close. Exchange has no real open competitor in Enterprise due to its integration capabilities, unified communications and deployment. It's unfortunate but true.
<Tohuw> For small-scale mail and calendar usage, yes, there are options.
<atdprhs> hi, in /etc/hosts, 127.0.0.1 WEBSITENAME localhost WEBSITENAME localhost  ?
<atdprhs> Well, I have edited /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf and I don't remember what I changed exactly but it resulted me unable to localhost... :S :(
<atdprhs> if anyone decided to help me in this, I'll be very appreciated :-)
<Tohuw> atdprhs: post your hosts and resolv.conf to a pastebin.
<Tohuw> atdprhs: and what do you mean "unable to localhost"? Pinging localhost returns nothing?
<atdprhs> okayz, give me 5 minute please
<atdprhs> Tohuw, pastebin.com/YexQvKnB
<atdprhs> Tohuw, are you here?
<Tohuw> atdprhs: That pastebin is empty.
<Tohuw> Also, you didn't answer my question:
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/YexQvknB
<Tohuw> atdprhs: and what do you mean "unable to localhost"? Pinging localhost returns nothing?
<atdprhs> I get replies
<atdprhs> but opening the webpage
<atdprhs> is not working
<Tohuw> That is not a DNS issue.
<Tohuw> If you are pinging localhost and getting replies from localhost, the DNS is working, for all intents and purposes.
<atdprhs> hmm
<twb> Tohuw: uh, localhost isn't (normally) resolved with DNS
<twb> Tohuw: it typically resolves via the files/compat nss method, because it's in /etc/hosts
<twb> Tohuw: re exchange integration -- do you mean integration with outlook o,r what?
<atdprhs> I looked around Tohuw and still I don't know
<atdprhs> it was working till I restarted the server few days ago
<atdprhs> and it was the first restart to do after my last edit to the file
<atdprhs> but then suddenly, i can't open the localhost after
<atdprhs> so that why I suggested it could be one of them
<atdprhs> here is an error when I restart apache2 pastebin.com/3WLgN3Dc
<twb> atdprhs: so fix apache config first
<Tohuw> twb: I was being lazy and using "DNS" to refer to name resolution in general. I'll admit that's confusing. And integration, I'm referring to AD integration and unified messaging integration and third party integration and all the other mountains open competitors would have to climb. I need sleep now. Guten Nacht. atdprhs, as twb said, fix Apache, that is your current problem.
<atdprhs> file /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn has nothing but egyptianprojects.com localhost
<twb> atdprhs: apache seems to think otherwise
<twb> atdprhs: try grep -r'ing over /etc/apache2
<atdprhs> r'ing?
<twb> grep -r
<atdprhs> grep -r /etc/apache2
<atdprhs> right?
<atdprhs> I'm sorry for my stupid question but everytime I come here, I learn a lot from all of you, to be honest, I'm very thankful for this channels to be existing :-)
<twb> I'm not going to teach you to use basic unix tools; there are other people who can do that.
<atdprhs> I know, twb, I walked around and did my own on the server, I configured it to be web server almost 1 year ago, and I didn't touch it for long except for one thing that really bothered me, but then I came and tried it and walked around a lot of websites till I lost hope then I left it the way it was and then I didn't do anything but till I had to restart once and then no localhost... I am new to Ubuntu-Server and I love it, I was using in the past
<atdprhs> windows server, but when I seen ubuntu, I liked the way it is
<atdprhs> so that's why I transferred my work to Ubuntu and started PHP applications, and leaving microsoft's products
<atdprhs> I tried both grep -r /etc/apache2, and it pauses, then I tried grep -r /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, and it pauses...
<atdprhs> I have to press ctrl+c to get out
<atdprhs> because it does nothing
<atdprhs> well, thank you twb
<atdprhs> twb, do you know what this could be resulted from?
<atdprhs> so i can research for it
<atdprhs> twb it listens to 80 and 443 and 443
<_ruben> atdprhs: you're missing a rather important parameter to grep: the string you want to grep for...
<atdprhs> ??
<atdprhs> grep -r listen /etc/apache2
<_ruben> `grep foo bar` search for `foo` in a file called `bar` ... doing `grep foo` will search for `foo` on stdin
<_ruben> might wanna add a -i as well for case insensitive searching
<atdprhs> grep -r a -i listen /etc/apache2
<atdprhs> _ruben, you know what problem I am having?
<_ruben> i only read a small part of the backscroll, so no ;)
<atdprhs> well, i remember i edited /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts long time ago, but didn't restart, back later when I restarted, and tried opening localhost, it doesn't work
<atdprhs> when I restart my apache2, it gives me the following error
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/tPj7F39M
<atdprhs> I am sure I didn't edit the configuration of apache2
<atdprhs> only those two files I told you
<_ruben> pastebin the output of cat /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn and grep -r fqdn /etc/apache2/
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/hhv8NDsm
<atdprhs> here is pastebin for the two files I edited: pastebin.com/bL3g2cN0
<_ruben> i'd just move the fqdn file to some place "safe" and see it restarting apache works .. i got no clue as to what that file is supposed to accomplish, sure aint valid apache2 config lines
<_ruben> eww .. notworkmanager
<twb> "It looks like you're trying to set up a bridge!  Would you like me to delete all interfaces?"
<atdprhs> I configured at the very beginning the server to egyptianprojects.egyptianprojects.com
<atdprhs> twb, are you talking to me?
<atdprhs> _ruben, do I move or copy the file to somewhere safe?
<twb> atdprhs: no
<_ruben> atdprhs: move (or consider the pastebin your backup ;))
<atdprhs> alright, done
<atdprhs> warned namevirtualhost *: 80 has no virtualhosts
<_ruben> warnings aren't as critical as errors :)
<atdprhs> yup
<atdprhs> :-)
<_ruben> tho it's a fairly common one tho
<atdprhs> ok
<atdprhs> what is it with fqn?
<atdprhs> fqdn?
<atdprhs> localhost doesn't run even without it
<_ruben> define "doesn't run" .. can't connect? or what?
<atdprhs> not found
<_ruben> using a browser to test i guess?
<atdprhs> yes
<_ruben> what does 'curl -v http://loclahost/' say ?
<twb> spelt correctly
<_ruben> that'd help, yes ;)
<atdprhs> i'm restarting the server
<atdprhs> i'm instaling curl
<atdprhs> connection refused at 1....
<atdprhs> and refused again at 192.168.1.2
<atdprhs> and refused again at 127.0.0.1
<atdprhs> (That server's ip is 192.168.1.2)
<iuytfr> hello there
<iuytfr> anyone here ?
<_ruben> atdprhs: when restarting apache2, you only get the virtualhosts warning? no errors?
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> only warnings
<atdprhs> I tried again [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<atdprhs> I'm sure I edited the two files wrong, my worse mistake, I lost their back-up...
<_ruben> try: sudo lsof -iTCP:80 -sTCP:LISTEN
<atdprhs> no TCP state names in: TCP
<iuytfr> hi atdprhs
<iuytfr> anyone know about this command ?
<iuytfr> lshw |grep disk
<atdprhs> I read the resolv.conf, the website is hosted locally on the server, and I'm pionting out the domain to my server, and the server local ip is 192.168.1.2
<atdprhs> in resolv.conf search websitename nameserver localhost ?
<iuytfr> what it does exactly  ?
<_ruben> iuytfr: it lists most of your hardware and then shows only the lines that have 'disk' in it
<atdprhs> I'm sorry iuytfr, what I know about greb is that it searches..
<twb> Anybody used nut with USB before?  The drivers are yelling at me: Can't claim USB device [ffff:0000]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<rcsheets> iuytfr: man lshw
<twb> How do I tell who has a lock on the USB device?
<iuytfr> perfect
<rcsheets> iuytfr: it lists hardware.
<iuytfr> now my question is
<_ruben> atdprhs: do you run a nameserver (like dnsmasq/bind/etc) on that box?
<iuytfr> by doing lshw |grep disk
<twb> Google suggested hal was to blame, but hal isn't on my box
<iuytfr> i got this :     *-display
<iuytfr>            *-disk:0
<iuytfr>            *-disk:1
<iuytfr>            *-disk:2
<iuytfr>            *-disk:3
<iuytfr>            *-disk:4 UNCLAIMED
<iuytfr>            *-disk:5 UNCLAIMED
<iuytfr> and my question is why i got 2 disk unclaimed ? *-disk:4 UNCLAIMED
<rcsheets> iuytfr: please don't paste into the channel. see the guidelines linked in the topic. there is a pastebin.
<_ruben> atdprhs: also, /etc/resolv.conf shouldn't containt any website specific stuff or anything, it's server global config file to control how dns lookups are handled
<iuytfr> ok
<iuytfr> do you understand my question ?  what mean unclaimed for disk
<iuytfr> do you have something with your hardware ?
<iuytfr> samething
<twb> iuytfr: I'm not talking about your problem
<atdprhs> so I should only leave nameserver 192.168.1.1 and let it take dns automatically?
<atdprhs> or leave it blank?
<rcsheets> iuytfr: i'm not sure grepping is really the best strategy. try reading the output of lshw indented under each of those -disk lines.
<atdprhs> or leave it blank?
<_ruben> atdprhs: it should point to whatever the ip address of your nameserver is
<atdprhs> alright, now curl replies with html and web
<atdprhs> but not found page
<iuytfr> i have the samething even w/o greping
<iuytfr> unclaimed what exactly it means with disk  ?
<rcsheets> i don't know, and neither does the manpage.
<atdprhs> okayz, hosts
<atdprhs> LocalServerIP    websitename    localhost ?
<rcsheets> iuytfr: http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter has some info
<atdprhs> like 192.168.1.2 is the ip for the server _ruben, that I already have the problem with and it is the same server that hosts the website
<_ruben> "192.168.1.2 websitename" "127.0.0.1 localhost" .. on seperate lines .. or alternatively "127.0.0.1 localhost websitename"
<atdprhs> alright, "192.168.1.2 websitename" "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<atdprhs> how can I echo my server's name?
<atdprhs> o
<atdprhs> h
<atdprhs> nevermind
<atdprhs> I did exactly as you said _ruben
<atdprhs> why putting fqdn makes it gives error
<atdprhs> when restarting
<atdprhs> why invalid command?
<_ruben> because the contents of the fqdn file isn't valid apache config syntax
<atdprhs> always has been that way since I started the server
<twb> Problem solved -- the driver setuid(nut)'s by default
<atdprhs> in resolv.conf
<atdprhs> "nameserver localhost" "nameserver 192.168.1.2"?
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> I have virtualhost already has the directory and everything set right
<atdprhs> why not found?
<bkerensa> Good Night All
<strickly> how do you get ftpmail installed?
<twb> strickly: since AFAICT it's not part of Ubuntu: you don't.
<strickly> ah ok because I wasn't finding it anywhere
<strickly> and nothing came up thru google about it
<strickly> only the man pages
<atdprhs> _ruben
<atdprhs> are you here?
<iuytfr> well, # a node is marked as UNCLAIMED if no specific support for it has been loaded (or lshw has been unable to identify the driver)
<iuytfr> rcsheets:
<rcsheets> iuytfr: cool. that's what it means then.
<iuytfr> what is the consequence on server ?
<atdprhs> can i reinstall apache2 from scratch?
<rcsheets> i suppose that you can't use those disks, unless/until you load a driver for them?
<_ruben> atdprhs: i am, sortof, trying to get some work done as well
<_ruben> atdprhs: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<iuytfr> but the problem is the server is in production w/o any problem rcsheets
<iuytfr> i can't understand why i got this error
<rcsheets> iuytfr: using all of the disks, including the ones that are "UNCLAIMED"?
<iuytfr> yesx
<rcsheets> what was the error? i think i missed that.
<iuytfr> *-disk:4 UNCLAIMED
<iuytfr> 	<iuytfr>	*-disk:5 UNCLAIMED
<atdprhs> thanks _ruben, I'm unstalling and installing now
<rcsheets> well, right, but... you just decided to run lshw one day and noticed that?
<rcsheets> or was there something that led to this?
<atdprhs> hopefully it works
<iuytfr> yes correct rcsheets
<rcsheets> iuytfr: perhaps there's actually no problem then.
<atdprhs> _ruben, any suggested ideas?
<iuytfr> well i thing i understand
<iuytfr> 4 disk on server with raid 1
<iuytfr> the kernel load only in case if there is a problem on disk
<iuytfr> am i right ?
<atdprhs> _ruben, I enabled GUI, and I installed teamviewer, would you like to please take a look?
<rcsheets> iuytfr: i don't know. i suppose it would depend on how you've got the raid set up.
<iuytfr> yes i m still confused
<iuytfr> why it gives same for memory
<iuytfr> in the same way i try to grep memory
<iuytfr> same error
<iuytfr> unclaimed
<atdprhs> I'm tired of this problem :(
<jamespage> morning all
<atdprhs> I did it!!!
<atdprhs> I DID IT!!
<atdprhs> :D
<atdprhs> I reconfigured apache2 and the server from the beginning :D
 * josePhoenix gives atdprhs a high-five
<atdprhs> thanks josePhoenix :D :D *High five back :D
<jarlath> How do I get Ubuntu (11.04) to start apache on boot? I have to run it manually every time. There are no errors in the log file.
<HarryPanda> $ update-rc.d apache2 enable
<strickly> HarryPanda rocks
 * HarryPanda confused
<jarlath> thanks HarryPanda, I'll do that now.
<lynxman> morning o/
<jarlath> HarryPanda: that worked, thanks a mil!
<koolhead17> hi all!!
<lynxman> hey koolhead17 o/
<koolhead17> hey lynxman howdy!! :)
 * koolhead17 bows to Daviey 
<Daviey> hah
<koolhead17> Daviey: someone looked at that bug and related it to another one!!1 keystone folks :)
<Daviey> koolhead17: I'm not certain it's an upstream bug TBH
<koolhead17> Daviey: yeah its not. cos from source keystone was running smoothly :P
<Daviey> heh
<koolhead17> Daviey: thanks for closing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openstack-dashboard/+bug/854732 :D
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 854732 in openstack-dashboard "Broken openstack-dashboard package on Oneiric due to unmet dependencies (python-django-openstack)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Daviey> np
 * koolhead17 will get some more karma power now!! :D
<Daviey> \o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878780 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.49-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878780
<trapmax> how can i be sure that my file isn't corrupted during transfer? take eg. md5sum before and after transfer?
<Daviey> trapmax: you could try checking the md5sum before and after transfer.
<RoyK> return -E_BRAIN_FULL
<lynxman> RoyK: lol :)
 * RoyK is attending puppet master training
<HarryPanda> nothing to do with Jim Henson then?
<takamarou> Hi all.  I just ran some update on my ubuntu server, and my MySQL will no long restart.  I did some research around the net, and the advice seems to be to reinstall MySQL.  Is that going to completely wipe out all my data, or can I safely reinstall with data in tact?
<zul> morning
<patdk-wk> why believe random data on the internet?
<patdk-wk> why not fix the problem?
<takamarou> answer from many ubuntu related forums
<takamarou> but if you would like to help me debug, I'd be more than happy
<takamarou> but this is a prod. server, so I'm in a bit of a rush...  Just need the fastest fix
<patdk-wk> you haven't even bothered to describe the issue yet
<patdk-wk> and you want fast?
<patdk-wk> and you should never use a FAST fix on a production machine
<patdk-wk> cause the whole definition of fast, is it doesn't correctly solve the issue, and causes more issues later
<takamarou> OK..  All I know is when I try to start eh Mysql service I get "start: Job failed to start"
<greppy> there are three ways to do things, fast, right and cheap, pick two :)
<greppy> takamarou: what do the logs say? any errors in /var/log?
<patdk-wk> I've had issues with mysql not logging to the mysql log files
<takamarou> greppy, all empty
<patdk-wk> normally just starting mysqld manually shows the errors then
<trapmax> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SqhhJb_P3Kk/Sp_frVGGgXI/AAAAAAAAI9Q/BbBF9Rw5fac/s400/pick+two.jpg
<takamarou> suppose I should mention this, I just ran some system updates
<patdk-wk> try running, /usr/sbin/mysqld
<takamarou> http://pastebin.com/tDENT9Zs
<patdk-wk> sounds like /var/lib/mysql is owned by the wrong user
<patdk-wk> or you where not root when you ran that
<takamarou> sorry.  Just ran it with sudo, no output.  Logs are still empty
<takamarou> uhh, just tried to make a directory in my home directory.. got:
<takamarou> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': No space left on device
<patdk-wk> your disk is full?
<patdk-wk> guess reinstall mysql isn't enough then, reinstall the os :)
<patdk-wk> come on, clean up your drive
<patdk-wk> if you think you really do have disk space available, but it's not really free, you might have to reboot
<takamarou> patdk-wk, I have 200gb free
<patdk-wk> it wouldn't say out of space, if there was space
<takamarou> and, I just did a restart... then this problem began
<patdk-wk> are you out of inodes?
<takamarou> not sure.. what's that?
<patdk-wk> out of files
<patdk-wk> df -hi
<takamarou> http://pastebin.com/3s5bsMsP
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> where is the rest of the output?
<patdk-wk> cat /proc/mount
<takamarou> hold on.. tried another restart
<koolhead17> hey zul
<zul> koolhead17: hi
<takamarou> patdk-wk, no such file or directory
<patdk-wk> cat /proc/mounts
<takamarou> and also, that was the entire output of df- hi
<takamarou> df -hi*
<patdk-wk> if that was the entire output, where is your root fs?
<patdk-wk> cause it only shows /boot
<takamarou> http://pastebin.com/vvaYi4kn
<koolhead17> zul: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/keystone/+bug/878282
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 878282 in keystone "keystone database connection error" [Undecided,New]
<zul> koolhead17: cool ill fix it
<patdk-wk> takamarou, what is this rootfs stuff?
<patdk-wk> oh, I see it now, webnet-root
<patdk-wk> so where is the df -hi that includes /, webnet-root
<takamarou> patdk-wk, I'm really not sure.  I don't actually know what df -hi does
<patdk-wk> same thing as df -h
<patdk-wk> except shows how many more files you can have
<patdk-wk> you have missing filesystems from it, so something is seriously wrong, you your copy/paste was bad
<takamarou> let me rephrase, I don't know what df does
<takamarou> patdk-wk, that's the entire output http://pastebin.com/PWaZTzKa
<patdk-wk> it is one of the most basic of commands ever, as much as ls, cp, mv, rm, ...
<patdk-wk> that is better
<patdk-wk> can you make directories now?
<takamarou> no\
<takamarou> same output
<patdk-wk> what does /proc/mounts show now?
<takamarou> http://pastebin.com/1NExGx6B
<patdk-wk> not sure
<patdk-wk> that says you should be able to write
<patdk-wk> and df says your not out of space/inodes
<takamarou> :/
<patdk-wk> but it's failing
<takamarou> ehh, weird..
<patdk-wk> my only guess, at this point, cause I haven't seen this issue before
<takamarou> sudo mkdir works..  but I'm in my home directory, so I should have rights?
<patdk-wk> would be to reboot to a cd, and run a fsck -f on your root fs
<patdk-wk> oh?
<takamarou> yeah
<takamarou> so that's weird, but I wouldn't think that's what is breaking my mysql
<patdk-wk> it's not permissions, or it would of said that
<patdk-wk> so I still dunno
<takamarou> ok
<takamarou> so fsck you think?
<patdk-wk> maybe some apparmor thing, or something
<patdk-wk> but I won't be able to help you really
<patdk-wk> but it's affecting more than mysql, so I seriously doubt reinstall mysql would fix it
<takamarou> damn
<takamarou> what are the chances fsck breaks my system?
<patdk-wk> unlikely
<takamarou> great@!
<patdk-wk> but since sudo mkdir worked, I don't think fsck would fix it, it might
<patdk-wk> I would give fsck a higher change than mysql reinstall
<patdk-wk> but still a low chance
<patdk-wk> chance :)
<jdstrand> if it was apparmor, there would be denials in the kern.log/audit.log
<patdk-wk> ya, I kind of doubt it's really apparmor
<patdk-wk> but only thing I can think of that could do something like that
<takamarou> hold on... gonna switch to my laptop so I can sit in front of the actual server...
<takamarou> back
<takamarou> so, if it's apparmor, what direction should I go with that?
<znow> I need my user "deploy" to be able to write to /var/www/apps/advicecapital and the folders in there, how do I do?
<patdk-wk> takamarou, easy, service apparmor stop
<takamarou> patdk-wk, That is easy :)
<patdk-wk> atleast to test it
<takamarou> not apparmor
<just-a-visitor> znow: I am not a security expert, but I tend to think that it isn't a good practice for „normal users” to have write rights on web server folders. For development purposes: first I'd add a new group, assign the user to this group, change the group of the mentioned directory (and all of its subdirectories) and add write right for this group on these directories. And after the development finishes, remove the user from the group.
<takamarou> patdk-wk, any more advice?  fsck came back clean, and turning off apparmor does no good....?
<patdk-wk> takamarou, nope, I'm just taking wild guesses, that might have an impact
<patdk-wk> but I really dunno, as I have never had that issue, ever, since I started using linux in '92
<takamarou> that's comforting :)
<just-a-visitor> Maybe the group membership was „damaged”?
<hallyn> zul, the gettext.sh problem being the gnome-keyring WARNING?  or somethign else?
<zul> hallyn: its the libvirt-guests init script
<hallyn> ah
<hallyn> i thought you were just going to delete that before building the .deb?
<zul> hallyn: its commented out in the debian/rules now
<hallyn> otherwise it conflicts with the pre-stop in libvirt-bin.conf
<zul> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=717957
<hallyn> ok
<uvirtbot> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 717957 in libvirt "libvirt-guests script requires gettext but it wasn't installed" [Medium,New]
<zul> hallyn: ill finish it off today
<hallyn> zul, ok, no hurry from me, thx :)  don't forget about the TtyAt path (in ubuntu16 in p)  :)
<zul> yep yep
<hallyn> :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878877 in tomcat6 (main) "package tomcat6-docs 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.7 failed to install/upgrade: error writing to '<standard output>': No such file or directory just after a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878877
<Ian_> sorry guys, i'm new to ubuntu... i'm using ubuntu server 10.04 and am trying to set up the LDAP server, but in trying to set it up (see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html, i'm at the backend.example.com.ldif step), i'm not sure how to create a file with that text through the commandline
<zoopster> Ian_: just open vi and cut/paste the text or create it locally and scp it to the server and copy into place
 * koolhead17 is back
<koolhead17> kim0: hey there
<koolhead17> lynxman: i found glance doc awesome!! :)
<koolhead17> i doubt much help is needed in that front :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: ooh very nice, I really like glance :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: its like what i can do is add examples in that docs, they have nice detailed description already mentioned :D
<Ian_> learn something new every day
<Ian_> unfortunately, it's on a separate machine, so i guess i'm rewriting
<Ian_> thanks for the help
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878898 in backuppc (main) "package backuppc 3.1.0-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878898
<znow> when I try to do ssh git@github.com from my ubuntu server, it says permission denied publickey, but i have uploaded my public key?
<flatline> hi, trying to set up a vm host machine, I'm done setting up KVM and libvirt (assuming successful since virsh -c qemu:///system list returns the required table headers), but when I try to build a virtual machine with "sudo vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --suite maverick --flavour virtual --arch amd64 --libvirt qemu:///system --ip IP --hostname internal --part vmbuilder.partition --user user --name "name" --pass pass" I'm stuck with Calling hook: boots
<flatline> trap
<flatline> my vmbuilder.partition has 3 lines in it "root 10000\n swap 2000\n ---"
<zul> jdstrand: im going to be uploading a new libvirt later today do you want to have a look at the debdiff after i finish writing these specs?
<jdstrand> zul: if it passes qrt and hallyn is ok with it, go for it
<zul> jdstrand: k
<RoyK> testing two one
<nebajoth> thanks kirkland, nice lesson
<kirkland> nebajoth: thanks!
<lunitik> Curious, is there a definitive statement on the separation of juju and orchestrator? Juju is a project to automate orchestration of ubuntu clouds, but currently they seem separated?
<lunitik> Uhh, orchestra
<lunitik> Juju is awesome from my "tests" with it... I just don't really understand why orchestra is being discussed as a separate brand, and no one has really clarified the situation that I've seen
<scalability-junk> hey I know this question isn
<scalability-junk> 't ubuntu related, but what would be the easiest way of providing failover or a static point for users.
<scalability-junk> example.org should be always acessible, even if one of my IPs(Servers) fails...
<scalability-junk> using DNS for failover seems wrong.
<patdk-wk> this is why they invented bgp/ospf/...
<scalability-junk> but the IPs are server bound (MAC) so I could't change it
<patdk-wk> but do you really mean ip, or server?
<patdk-wk> those are two totally different things
<patdk-wk> you can easily move ip's between servers
<patdk-wk> hell, I do it hundreds of times per second
<patdk-wk> I suppose you have never looked at failover stuff
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk I can't, my hoster isn't enabling it
<patdk-wk> like, bgp, multipath, loadbalancers, ipvs, vrrp, ...
<patdk-wk> if you don't host your own crap, dns is the only option
<scalability-junk> depends what you mean with host your own crap
<medberry> lunitik, juju doesnt' require orchestra. They serve distinct purposes.
<scalability-junk> I have a cluster of servers, but can't access the networking stuff
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, control of the network, your servers run on
<medberry> juju can work in a cloud environment. Orchestra is bare metal install/turn on.
<medberry> Juju can work with Orchestra provisioned machines or EC2 provisioned etc.
<patdk-wk> the next best solution would be
<patdk-wk> two load balancers, in dns
<patdk-wk> and the load balancers go to the real webservers
<patdk-wk> but your still going be stuck to dns, at some level
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk and if one load balancer fails, the other one would be used ?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> both would be used all the time
<scalability-junk> thought so :D
<patdk-wk> if one fails, HOPEFULLY the other would be used
<patdk-wk> cause browsers are suppost to be smart enough
<patdk-wk> cause that depends on dns
<patdk-wk> but if a webserver goes down, no one will notice, cause of the loadbalancers
<scalability-junk> supposed, so I could sort of work with dns, but not for sure :P
<patdk-wk> to have better protection on the loadbalacners, you need control of the network, for vrrp at a min
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk yeah I just have problems to accept that the lbs are unfailable ;) so I wanted to make sure.
<patdk-wk> who said they are unfailable?
<patdk-wk> but it's a lot less likely they would fail, compared to the webservers themselfs
<patdk-wk> and normally you should take webservers down for updates, much more often then loadbalancers need
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk: yeah, but the lot less likely part is most of the time unfailable for a lot of people...
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> why?
<patdk-wk> cause it wasn't setup correctly in the first place?
<patdk-wk> setup server, install loadbalancer, it should be fine from then on, except if a disk fails
<Hans> Hi, I would like to set up a Ubuntu server for my private e-mail and maybe some webspace. I will be installing that on a VM. Which smtp/imap server would you guys recommend. I would like to have some kind of webmail interface like nutsmail or something similar.
<Hans> I currently have a ISPConfig setup but I want to learn a bit more about all the different elements
<Hans> so I figure setting it up myself would be a better way
<Hans> ispconfig uses courier and postfix but they seem a bit meh
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk: yeah if a disk fails or any other hardware problem ;) anyway you helped me a lot. any suggestion for a loadbalancer?
<lunitik> medberry: ahh, I always forget about public/hybrid cuz they aren't as fun to play with
<patdk-wk> there are craploads of options :)
<scalability-junk> probably with ssl endpoint and only incoming proxying o0
<lunitik> medberry: makes sense though, thanks for your feedback!
<patdk-wk> haproxy would be a big one, but that is web only
<medberry> np, hth
<patdk-wk> ipvs does anything, but is much more complex, cause it's not just web
<scalability-junk> ok
<Hans> I've thought about exim and cyrus as a combination, what do you think of that
<patdk-wk> hans what ever your comfortable using
<patdk-wk> I wouldn't touch those two myself
<patdk-wk> but I really hate cyrus, and don't like exim much, though it's much better than qmail
<Hans> Well, I would like to hear some suggestions, I'm currently not comfortable with anything :)
<patdk-wk> dovecot is always a win :)
<Hans> I just want somewhat flexible setup with a nice webmail interface
<patdk-wk> postfix is good
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk any solution for loadbalancing income but not outgoing data? so user->lb->server->user route instead of outgoing traffic going through the lb again.
<Hans> so you would say postfix for smtp and dovecot for imap ?
<patdk-wk> there shold be ubuntu guides on setting that up
<pmatulis> finally.  the 11.10 server guide is now online
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, how much traffic?
<Hans> yeah, I can probably figure out setting it up if there some decent documentation. Just looking for some input for my intended use
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk not much I'm probably more curious about it, then it is needed right now.
<scalability-junk> a few TB per week
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, setting it up for direct user return is possible, but also makes your setup very very complex, and extreemly hard to fix issues
<patdk-wk> and as a normal server these days can handle 10gbit of traffic easily
<patdk-wk> it's normally not needed
<scalability-junk> ah ok I thought it would be better/easier
<patdk-wk> I would look at probably haproxy first
<patdk-wk> unless you need more than web load balancing
<scalability-junk> so the easiest thing would be using 2 load balancers as proxy and ssl endpoint end redirect to the backend servers
<patdk-wk> yep
<scalability-junk> thought about nginx as an easy solution.
<patdk-wk> nginx would be a webserver
<scalability-junk> yeah but could be used as lb and ssl endpoint.
<patdk-wk> I wouldn't attempt to bastardize it into a load balancer
<patdk-wk> though I'm sure you could
<patdk-wk> why not use something made from the ground up for that purpose?
<scalability-junk> ah ok, so HAproxy is more the way to go
<patdk-wk> ipvs would give you the direct return path
<patdk-wk> but I doubt your network can handle that
<scalability-junk> ok, till I'm not google I don't need it :D
<patdk-wk> cause it does stuff kind of like vrrp does to move ip's
<scalability-junk> ok
<scalability-junk> just to be curious. if 2 lbs as a records in the dns could be sort of failover, if the browser is smart enough, it could work for 2 webservers too right?
<patdk-wk> yep
 * scalability-junk I love that kind of stuff :P
<patdk-wk> the difference is only
<patdk-wk> if you need to take a webbrowser offline, everyone notices, with the lb's no one does
<patdk-wk> only if you have to take an lb offline will they, and that shouldn't happen often
<patdk-wk> not nearly as often as the webservers
<scalability-junk> ok great
<scalability-junk> still not sure how to handle ssl. I'm the always ssl kind of guy.
<patdk-wk> you can even run the lb's on the webservers themselfs
<patdk-wk> if you really want
<patdk-wk> just reboots then would get you
<scalability-junk> but using ssl endpoints and http after that isn't the best solution i reckon
<patdk-wk> depends on what your doing
<patdk-wk> if you control the network, it's fine
<scalability-junk> yeah that's the problem
<patdk-wk> if your hacked, well, it doesn't matter if it's encrypted or not, they have the keys
<scalability-junk> ^^
<uvirtbot> scalability-junk: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<patdk-wk> using ipsec instead of ssl lowers the overall overhead
<patdk-wk> cause instead of making a new ssl connection each time, it all goes over the same ipsec connection
<scalability-junk> sounds reasonable.
<scalability-junk> but if I would go for ssl I would need one lb for each domain to enable ssl loadbalancing for each domain directly to each webserver
<scalability-junk> damn that is more overhead than I would like...
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, no you don't
<patdk-wk> read the damned manual :)
<scalability-junk> I don't need one loadbalancer for each domain?
<scalability-junk> if I have the ssl endpoint on the webserver. all loadbalanced traffic would be encrypted and so the loadbalanced wouldn't be able to decide which webserver to use. or am I totally wrong?
<scalability-junk> patd-wk thanks for your advice ;)
<RoyK> scalability-junk: with separate IPs for the web servers allocated to the load balancer, you'll only need one lb
<patdk-wk> you load the ssl certs on the loadbalancer
<philsf> I trying to tolerate logcheck in lucid, but it's rules seem overly inadequate for use with postfix-dovecot+amavis. Is anyone aware of a third party update to logcheck rules tailored for lucid?
<patdk-wk> or the loadbalancers does it via ip
<RoyK> philsf: normally logcheck generates a rather large amount of output, something like fail2ban is bound to be better - block unfriendly hosts and read the logs if something goes bad
<RoyK> just my 2c
<philsf> RoyK, that's the point: logcheck wasn't supposed to generate a rather ammount of output :/
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk yeah I could load the ssl certs into the lb, but then I would have the http traffic to the webservers (don't like that on a network I can't controll) and via ip sounds great, haven't heard of that :( probably have to look at HAproxy closer
<patdk-wk> why would it be http traffic?
<RoyK> philsf: it generally does, and that's why I'd recommend using something a bit better, such as fail2ban. you'll see it quite clearly if something goes really bad and when it does, read the logs
<philsf> things like "mail delivered to local user johndoe" is exactly what logcheck should ignore
<philsf> RoyK, fail2ban deals with a completely different thing, maybe you mean logwatch or other log analyzer?
<RoyK> philsf: it should also ignore stuff like "machine at x.x.x.x was trying to use me as a relay"
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk user->https->lb (ssl endpoint) ->http-> webservers ->http -> lb (ssl startpoint) -> https --> user
<patdk-wk> user -> https -> lb -> http -> webserver
<patdk-wk> user -> https -> lb -> https -> webserver
<RoyK> philsf: my philosophy is, when it comes to logs, don't read them unless something goes bad. use some tool to scan them for BAD stuff, but don't waste time reading about some minor incident that won't hurt the system after all
<patdk-wk> this is why logs have error levels :)
<scalability-junk> so you decrypt the ssl and encrypt it (seems like a lot of resources for ssl handling, cause the de/encrypt part is done on the webserver again
<patdk-wk> pay attention to alert, crit, error
<patdk-wk> maybe some attention to warning
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, I don't, but you would want to
<patdk-wk> or setup ipsec :)
<patdk-wk> encryption isn't that heavy really
<patdk-wk> not anymore
<RoyK> patdk-wk: an SSL load balancer is quite handy on heavy sites
<philsf> RoyK, that's exactly what logcheck is all about
<patdk-wk> normally a good 1000mbit per cpu
<scalability-junk> I'll take a look at it, thanks for your help.
<scalability-junk> RoyK: how would you do it?
 * RoyK goes back to reading up on puppet
<scalability-junk> RoyK: why not chef?
<RoyK> no idea what that is
<scalability-junk> Royk: similar to puppet http://www.opscode.com/chef/
<RoyK> scalability-junk: I'm attending puppet master training, and it looks very good indeed, so I really don't need another tool...
<BigBiff_> hello all, anyone have to for a newb web hosting question?
<scalability-junk> RoyK: It was more a question of why puppet ;)
<BigBiff_> "anyone have" time, that is
<patdk-wk> scalability-junk, that chef doesn't look well documented
<scalability-junk> patdk-wk I haven't started to look into one of them closer, so I'm curious about which someone could prefer ;)
<BigBiff_> i need a recommended host for a site (wordpress) that will average 200 users, maybe a few thousand page clicks per day
<scalability-junk> wordpress.com with a custom domain o0
<RoyK> what, something virtual?
<BigBiff_> well, outside of wordpress.com
<patdk-wk> a few thousand page clicks per day seems really really small
<scalability-junk> yeah I would go for shared hosting.
<BigBiff_> ya, it's not huge
<scalability-junk> should be fine with the right caching tool
<BigBiff_> any specific host you'd recommend over others?
<BigBiff_> trying to stay away from godaddy :)
<scalability-junk> depends on what you know
<BigBiff_> server-side? not much
<RoyK> BigBiff_: will you be administering the server yourself, or do you just need somewhere to place a bunch of wordpress sites?
<scalability-junk> hostgator is pretty easy (cpanel)
<BigBiff_> i wont be administering myself
<BigBiff_> i was looking at hostgator, bluehost
<BigBiff_> i just wanted to ask people who were more knowledgeable than me ;)
<RoyK> BigBiff_: I guess most people in here run their own servers :P
<BigBiff_> that's why I'm asking here, heh
<patdk-wk> also why we can't answer, cause we don't use shared hosting :)
 * RoyK doesn't know much about such hosting services for that sole reason
<BigBiff_> ahh, hehe
<scalability-junk> I would go with hostgator I reckon, great support and easy to use
<BigBiff_> cool, i'll give them a shot
<scalability-junk> and remember caching ;)
<scalability-junk> on shared hosting, that speeds up everything a lot
<BigBiff_> google searches for "hosting reviews" are fairly biased, and seem to be setup by the hosts themselves
<BigBiff_> good recommendation, sir
<BigBiff_> thanks for your time, guys -happy hosting
<scalability-junk> see ya
<RoyK> scalability-junk: the real reason was just that I found a training session about it and wanted to learn something easily, getting paid on the way, and puppet really looks good
<scalability-junk> ah ok is juju something similar or totally different aproach?
<RoyK> juju seems very ubuntu centric
<RoyK> puppet can be used on most platforms
<scalability-junk> that's true, but ubuntu is the future... ;)
<zul> hallyn: libvirt being uploaded
<RoyK> not really, it's the current for some, but it can't do everyhting
<scalability-junk> RoyK: I know, ok so probably I go into puppet...
<RoyK> scalability-junk: we have all sorts at work, mostly ubuntu, some redhat, some fedora, some solaris/openindiana, an old HPUX box, some old Vax stations, you name it
<RoyK> I doubt I can (or want to) do much about those VAXes, nor the old HPux machine, but the rest would be nice to keep under central control
<scalability-junk> RoyK: why so many different osses?
<RoyK> mostly because of history
<RoyK> except the openindiana machines, which do ZFS storage
<scalability-junk> ok so mirgating all to one os wouldn't be an option?
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> well, possibly, but it'll take years
<RoyK> tons of custom software written for this or that
<scalability-junk> ah ok
<RoyK> some systems that were meant to last five years, including an old solaris 8 machine
<RoyK> still in service, no money for upgrades etc
<scalability-junk> wow solaris 8 not bad
<RoyK> even some win98 workstations
<RoyK> I think we got rid of the last winnt4 machine lately
<scalability-junk> ^^
<uvirtbot> scalability-junk: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<hallyn> zul, cool
<RoyK> scalability-junk: those VAX machines are from the early or mid 1990s :P
<RoyK> super-highspeed DEC Alpha CPUs
<RoyK> clocked at an astonishing 400MHz or so
<scalability-junk> wow sounds better than my quadcore i7 server ;)
 * RoyK thinks i7 in a server, unless it's a home server, is a bad idea
<RoyK> i[357] doesn't support ECC memory, and in a server, you'd want that
<scalability-junk> depends what you do with the server I imagine.
<RoyK> for something in production, ECC is vital
<RoyK> for some home server, it doesn't matter much
<scalability-junk> ECC is great yeah, but for delivering content the price point counted, perhaps I will bite my self over it after some time, but right now it feels great
<patdk-wk> heh? ecc memory is cheap
<scalability-junk> wasn't cheaper for me
<patdk-wk> who said cheaper
<patdk-wk> it has like 3 extra chips
<patdk-wk> but when the difference is like 10%
<scalability-junk> for me as a student the 10% had a huge point :D
<RoyK> scalability-junk: I'm not using ECC for my home server either
<patdk-wk> I have piles of extra ecc memory
<patdk-wk> I should put it on ebay
<RoyK> patdk-wk: only problem with memory is that they change all the time, so whenever a new mobo arrives, you need new memory
<patdk-wk> yep
<RoyK> or perhaps you can use the old chips, but then degrade performance, add issues .......
<air_> howdy.
<air_> repeating myself from last night, hoping someone is still awake this time.
<patdk-wk> your still using 90's stuff, so maybe you will buy it :)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: lol
<RoyK> patdk-wk: those machines won't get upgrades, nor replacements if they die....
<air_> I just upgraded my ubuntu-server, everything works nicely, except some dbd issues when using netatalk (yes, sharing to mac)
<patdk-wk> Ive done that, hate it, but well :)
<patdk-wk> easier to get a stick of ram, than scrap a server before it is ready
<RoyK> air_: upgraded to onieric?
<air_> trying to scan the drive using dbd -s throws a memory error.
<air_> RoyK: yep.
<RoyK> air_: tried that myself, reinstalled lucid after 10 minutes
 * patdk-wk knows nothing about netatalk/apple/i*
<air_> I was afraid that netatalk would be something people try to forget. :D
<patdk-wk> forget? never bothered to learn it :)
<RoyK> air_: there seems to be a bug in netatalk on onieric, and I really have far more use for a server that works than waiting for a bug to be fixed in some package not very many uses
<air_> RoyK: yeah, I noticed it's a beta tagged version. :/
<air_> netatalk/oneiric uptodate 2.2~beta4-1
<air_> patdk-wk: that's what non-mac users tend to do :)
<RoyK> air_: well, if you're looking for something stable, go with the LTS releases
<RoyK> they generally work far better
<air_> I do that for production, this is just a home server.
<RoyK> and for a server, do you really need the cutting (or bleeding) edge?
<patdk-wk> I go with lts, then if I need something newer, I move it into my ppa
<patdk-wk> this goes for my business and personal servers
<RoyK> air_: I did the same, and reinstalled once I found the bug :P
 * scalability-junk has oneiric in production... on one server :P
<air_> (and yeah, I don't do AFP on anything else.)
<air_> RoyK: :)
<patdk-wk> you could try it backwards
<RoyK> air_: I didn't find time to report the bug - could you report it, please?
<patdk-wk> upport an old version to 10.10
<air_> RoyK: how far did yuo trace it? memory error on trying to scan drive in dbd?
<RoyK> IIRC there was a segfault
<RoyK> air_: start afpd manually with --debug et al
<RoyK> IIRC it segfaults
<air_> Oct 20 20:56:33.056083 [4708] {dbif.c:648} (E:CNID): Failed to associate name index: Cannot allocate memory
<RoyK> then run 'ulimit -c unlimited' and try again and
<RoyK> huh?
<RoyK> that's another issue than what I saw
<air_> happens when running 'dbd -sv /mnt/'
<RoyK> air_: report a bug
<air_> My / drive works nicely in netatalk, the large raided drive fails.
<RoyK> hm.. interesting
<RoyK> I really didn't find time to look into it, as I said, I just reinstalled lucid to get something that worked
<air_> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/6it0sfyP
<RoyK> air_: can you please post a bug report on that one?
<RoyK> air_: how much memory do you have in the box? is it 32 or 64bit?
<air_> 64b, it's only 2gig in this one.
<RoyK> should suffice
<air_> It's not swapping at all, so I don't see the reason for the out of memory error?
<RoyK> neither do I
<air_> It's more likely something else failing, and it throws wrong error.
<RoyK> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<air_> (or, something else failing when trying to allocate memory)
<RoyK> air_: I don't know the internals about this (nor much else in the ubuntu development), so please file a bug
<air_> RoyK: sure, will do.
<air_> gotta put one kid to sleep first. :D
<air_> RoyK: filed it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/879020
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 879020 in netatalk "afpd's CNID DB fails after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Ryan_Lane> are the UEC images missing support for ipvs on purpose?
<Ryan_Lane> is there any easy way for me to add support for this without remaking them from scratch?
<utlemming> Ryan_Lane: can you clarify what you mean by missing support for ipvs?
<SpamapS> Ryan_Lane: install linux-virtual-extras I think
<Ryan_Lane> hmm. seems the kernel modules are there
<Ryan_Lane> but are broken
<Ryan_Lane> [  714.343506] ip_vs: Unknown parameter `conn_tab_bits'
<SpamapS> Ryan_Lane: maybe ipvsadm is too old?
<Ryan_Lane> this is all lucid. it's working on normal installs, not with UEC image
<Ryan_Lane> I guess I can try upgrading the kernel
<SpamapS> Ryan_Lane: you sure the module was loaded correctly?
<Ryan_Lane> the module wouldn't load
<Ryan_Lane> because of the dmesg error I posted
 * RoAkSoAx off to lunch
<SpamapS> Ahh
<Ryan_Lane> heh. I can't just upgrade the damn kernel either
<Ryan_Lane> I have to upgrade the image, and rebuild the instance
<Ryan_Lane> awesome
<SpamapS> Ryan_Lane: #ubuntu-cloud might have some tips for you on upgrading kernels btw
<Ryan_Lane> cool. thanks
<znow> anyone worked with capistrano on a ubuntu vm? ive upload my .ssh key from my home dir, etc... and when I try cap deploy:cold it says permission denied (public key) ?
<adam_g> Ryan_Lane: ip_vs module loaded just fine for me on lucid ami-6b965902 2.6.32-318-ec2
<Ryan_Lane> 2.6.32-32-server
<Ryan_Lane> that's the kernel I'm using
<Ryan_Lane> I'm upgrading the kernel right now, hopefully
<Ryan_Lane> we'll see :)
<adam_g> modinfo ip_vs
<Ryan_Lane> srcversion:     B215B2428B37B5E2A34F26B
<znow> I have deployed my app to my server on linode, setted up virtual hosts (I think I have done it correct). but I get 403 forbidden when I enter the domain I set up as virtual host, but I can see my favicon in the bar,?
<zul> robbiew:  ping for the monitoring spec for p i just re-used the oneiric one
<RoAkSoAx> zul: what aboyut thje cobbler one
<zul> RoAkSoAx: do you want to do it or want me to do it
 * cwillu_at_work stabs apt-get with a tarball
<cwillu_at_work> for some reason, apt-get is pretending that it doesn't understand how to install dependencies
<cwillu_at_work> I have no idea why
<cwillu_at_work> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/495747/
<cwillu_at_work> (this is in an image build script similar to rootstock)
<cwillu_at_work> "cups : Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16) but it is not going to be installed"... so why don't you install it then?
<hallyn> stgraber, do you mind pushing http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc-fix-bindhome.debdiff as a fix for bug 879052 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 879052 in lxc "user dir binding breaks on nonexistent user" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879052
<koolhead17> if someone has not noticed the openstack-dashboard is changed to horizon so new path is https://github.com/4P/horizon/
<koolhead17> :P
<hallyn> stgraber, uh oh, bad dep5 tag in there.  lemme fix real quick
<Flatline_> znow, you sure it's not cached?
<znow> Flatline_: dunno :)
<Flatline_> znow, you can see if you have firebug or that chromium develoepr thingy under network tab
<Flatline_> znow, or you might try clearing your cache
<Flatline_> ctrl+shift+del is the shortcut for cleaning the cache
 * cwillu_at_work jots that down
<hallyn> (fixed)
<guntbert> flatline: where is that?
<Flatline_> guntbert, what?
<guntbert> flatline:  "ctrl+shift+del is the shortcut for cleaning the cache"
 * cwillu_at_work continues stabbing apt-get
<Flatline_> guntbert, on chrome/chromium I suppose it would work on firefox too
<Flatline_> lemme check
<cwillu_at_work> Perhaps this isn't a good day to start planning my migration from lucid
<znow> Flatline_: its first time I entered that domain
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879052 in lxc (main) "user dir binding breaks on nonexistent user" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879052
<guntbert> Flatline_: it was my impression that this  combination is captured by the OS to initiate a reboot
<Flatline_> znow, umm can you paste your virtual host configuration? if you use an application server behind apache/nginx (apache as the proxy) you might need a <Location /x> tag I guess
<zul> hallyn: i just noticed that debian has a new lxc
<znow> Flatline_: yeah, where is it now I find that file?
<znow> :p
<hallyn> zul, yeah, we should sync at some point
<Flatline_> guntbert, ah, its ctrl+alt+del on windows
<znow> its pretty complex with all those different 3 word directories in ubuntu :p
<zul> hallyn: we should
<Flatline_> znow, are you using apache?
<znow> Flatline_: yup
<hallyn> zul, and then send remaining delta back to debian
<Flatline_> znow, it should be something like /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<hallyn> i'm not gonna get to that today though
<Flatline_> znow, just do a "sudo updatedb && locate httpd.conf"
<guntbert> Flatline_: my bad - sorry, I read ctrl+alt+del  *blush*
<Flatline_> updatedb might take a few seconds
<hallyn> zul, last i looked debian had changd its rules file (to something much nicer) too, but i couldn't get it to work easily
<Flatline_> guntbert, :)
<znow> Flatline_: yup, sec :)
<Flatline_> quick question, just to be on the safe side, does vmbuilder generate a random mac address?
<znow> Flatline_: sites_enabled yeah?
<znow> Flatline_: https://gist.github.com/1302239
<Flatline_> znow, checking sec
<zul> hallyn: agreed
<Flatline_> znow, I'm not sure if this would work but can you try adding this: http://pastebin.com/R1wZYQbz between </Directory> and </VirtualHost>
<Flatline_> znow, requires a httpd restart
<znow> Flatline_: same 403 error :/ the file is named advicecapital.dk - but the domain is ac.danielg.dk - is there any probs with that?
<Flatline_> znow, nope, I don't think so
<znow> Flatline_: okay, hmm this is odd
<znow> Flatline_: do I need to set anything up in hosts file or?
<Flatline_> znow, umm, do you have a .htaccess file in your /var/www/apps/advicecapital/current/public folder?
<Flatline_> znow, nah, that shouldn't be required
<znow> Flatline_: im gonna check, sec
<Flatline_> znow, can you also paste apache error and access logs , they should be somewhere under like /var/log/httpd
<znow> Flatline_: no .htaccess - im gonna paste logs sec
<Flatline_> znow, also can you check if you have a file like x.php seeing that file manually like http://domain.ext/x.php
<znow> Flatline_: https://gist.github.com/1302292
<znow> Flatline_: its a rails app
<znow> no php stuff in there :)
<Flatline_> aaah
<Flatline_> apperantly your webserver doesn't serve the index page right up
<Flatline_> I've never worked with rails before but I guess setting the right extensions in httpd.conf would solve your problem
<Flatline_> try putting up an index.html in your html folder, that should be served correctly
<Flatline_> if you confirm that, your virtual host configuration is right, but you have to configure apache to serve your rails pages too
<znow> Flatline_: sec
<znow> Flatline_: I just tried to add the site in sites-available aswell, tried do "a2ensite www.advicecapital.dk" and "a2ensite ac.danielg.dk" but it says the sites doesnt exists
<Flatline_> I never used ruby or never needed to set it up on apache, but your problem is that your apache doesn't execute/serve your ruby files (it might just be the index extensions problem) maybe you should ask on ruby channel, I'm sorry I can't help you further
<rcsheets> znow: the argument given to 'a2ensite' must be a file that exists in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<znow> rcsheets:  ERROR: Site ac.danielg.dk not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ac.danielg.dk is a real file, not touching it
<znow> it says that
<rcsheets> znow: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ should never contain any real files. it should only contain symlinks that are put there by a2ensite.
<znow> ah ok
<rcsheets> znow: since a2ensite sees a file there, it is not touching it.
<znow> so I just delete the files in there?
<znow> okay
<znow> sec
<rcsheets> znow: i can't tell you whether you should delete those files, because i don't know what's in them.
<rcsheets> znow: you might want to back them up. but there should not be (regular) files in that directory.
<znow> rcsheets: virtual hosts :)
<znow> okay, a non regular appears now
<znow> rcsheets: atleast it has "blue" color, of the name
<znow> anyhow, I do need to add a line in the hosts file it appears?
<rcsheets> znow: normally a change in /etc/hosts would not be needed just because you reconfigured apache.
<znow> rcsheets: hmm :/
<rcsheets> znow: why were you going to edit /etc/hosts?
<znow> rcsheets: read on the internet it might would be necessary, but I wont then :) but I do still get an 403 error when accessing ac.danielg.dk
<znow> rcsheets: I have read*
<znow> rcsheets: you there?
<_jfb> RoyK: ping.
<_jfb> Hey folks, did a fresh install of 11.10, sshfs is hanging now after inactivity. Is there a KeepAlive setting I need somewhere on the client?
<rcsheets> znow: on the phone.
<Patrickdk> on the server, I normally set TCPKeepAlive yes
<_jfb> can I set that in home directory config file if I don't have root on the server I'm connecting to?
<Patrickdk> in the server
<Patrickdk> so sshd_config
<RoyK> _jfb: pong
<Flatline_> _jfb, you should be able to keep your connection alive by sending null packages
<Flatline_> I'm not sure how it's done on sshfs, but possible
<_jfb> Flatline_: yes, I think that is what I want, where do I set that?
<Flatline_> so, you don't need root perm on server
<Flatline_> _jfb, dunno, have faith in google :)
 * RoyK is off to bed
<_jfb> Flatline_: thanks...
<_jfb> RoyK: early night!
<maniac__> Need a little help with samba4 & vsftpd logins. Anyone have any experience?
<Flatline_> _jfb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS, last part
<Flatline_> _jfb, apperantly it works on sshfs too
<_jfb> Flatline_: perfect, thanks. That's the one I set before, I think I wiped it... this time I'll put in in ~/.ssh/config
<RoyK> _jfb: working on autoconfiguring ~/.ssh/config etc with puppet :)
<_jfb> RoyK: cool. I'm sure life is going to be (even more) smooth once you get back!!
<Flatline_> anyone have experience working on amazon EC2
<RoyK> _jfb: I guess starting with nordre etc will be good
<RoyK> all packages, sudoers and whatnot controlled centrally
<RoyK>  ea k
<RoyK> l;s
<RoyK> ops
<patdk-lap> heh, I normally do that server side :)
<maniac__> Flatline - I've had a very short play with EC2
<RoyK> if those scientistst could learn scipy, it'll make our life a bit easier :P
<patdk-lap> royk, my openindiana backed mythtv has been working great :)
<RoyK> _jfb: what is it IDL or matlab can do that scipy cannot?
<_jfb> RoyK: good question.
<_jfb> RoyK: For what we do, nothing really.
<RoyK> the licensing regime with matlab is a PITA
<RoyK> so is IDL
<RoyK> and AFAIK neither of those do parallel processing very well
<maniac__> Can anyone help with samba4 & vsftpd logins? Struggling with "user_sub_token=$USER" and "local_root=/home/$USER"
<RoyK> is samba4 in ubuntu?
<znow> rcsheets: there?
<maniac__> Built from git
<RoyK> then it really isn't an ubuntu thing :P
<maniac__> Yea, thought I'd ask though!
<rcsheets> znow: what's going on now?
<znow> rcsheets: well just trying alot of things to fix this 403 error :p
<rcsheets> znow: did you try reading the error log?
<znow> rcsheets: [Thu Oct 20 20:27:13 2011] [error] [client 87.52.2.167] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/apps/advicecapital/current/public/
<rcsheets> znow: then you need either an index.html (or whatever is appropriate given your DirectoryIndex value) or Options Indexes
<znow> rcsheets: well, an rails application does not need an index.html file.. :/ hmm sec
<rcsheets> znow: well, you're getting that error because there's no index.html and you have indexes disabled.
<rcsheets> znow: if mod_passenger or something should be handling the request, then that's not happening either
<znow> rcsheets: hmm, well, still an index.html is not needed in a Ruby on Rails app, where do I have indexes disabled?
<rcsheets> znow: i think you should probably get basic, static html hosting working before you try to tackle rails
<znow> rcsheets: erhh okay
<rcsheets> znow: they are disabled by default. the relevant Options directive does not include "Indexes"
<rcsheets> if you add "Indexes" to the Options for the relevant directory, then you should at least be able to get a file listing.
<air_> RoyK: FYI - I installed netatalk 2.2.1 from source, no more issues.
<znow> rcsheets: so far so good, just created the index.html file in public folder, wrote something, and that displays properly when I access the domain
<rcsheets> o/
<DuCkNeT> hi all got little issue with my server ubuntu when installing for some reason i see my nic cards when installing but after system install i dont see them anymore i've got broadcom 5721 ethernet card :S can someone help me ?
<znow> rcsheets: yup...
<znow> rcsheets: now more debugging on why the bugger wont redirect to the actual hmm
<rcsheets> znow: i'm afraid i have to do work now, so i can't help anymore, but at least it's better :)
<znow> rcsheets: it is, and thanks for your time
<Guest91159> I am a newbie to linux
<Guest91159> I'm trying to install a network printer
<lunitik> Guest91159: That is a desktop question, are you in #ubuntu?
<Guest91159> I'm needing to know where the driver files are put to get them to installinstall
<Guest91159> yes
<Guest91159> I downloaded them to the desktop
<lunitik> Guest91159: search the dash for system-config-printers ... it has a wizard there, the drivers are already on your system probably
<DuCkNeT> anyone can help me with my network problem with ubuntu server?
<lunitik> Guest91159: even before you downloaded them
<lunitik> Guest91159: hit "add" and choose from the Networked Printers list... find should locate it automatically if the printer is turned on and on the same LAN
<Guest91159> ok, I have a printer folder
<rcsheets> znow: no problem. good luck with the rails bit.
<Guest91159> I've done all that and no printer is listed
<lunitik> Guest91159: Ubuntu comes with essentially every printer on earth supported out of the box, you don't have to find drivers yourself... you are thinking like a Windows user
<Guest91159> my home network is on a windows 7 machine
<lunitik> Guest91159: Again irrelevant since the printer is network capable... what brand and model?
<Guest91159> Brother 2040
<lunitik> Guest91159: Do you know the IP of the printer?
<scalability-junk> mh strange I'm getting a 9999% cpu in top for fuser
<scalability-junk> and the cpu ist higly used... any idea?
<patdk-lap> don't use fuse :)
<Guest91159> where can I find
<scalability-junk> I'm not using it on purpose
<scalability-junk> is it part of top?
<scalability-junk> seems unlikly
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> it's for using filesystems that are not supported directly via linux
<lunitik> Guest91159: Your printer should tell you, the router may also in its web interface
<scalability-junk> patdk-lap: how would I check all available file systems?
<stgraber> hallyn: is that something that should be SRUed or is it fine being in Precise only?
<patdk-lap> mount
<hallyn> stgraber, well, it's low priority;  but if ppl hit that it'll cause hours of pain and years of hatred
<hallyn> stgraber, so i was hoping to sru it.  your thoughts?
<scalability-junk> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw)
<scalability-junk> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<scalability-junk> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<scalability-junk> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<scalability-junk> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<scalability-junk> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<scalability-junk> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<scalability-junk> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<scalability-junk> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<scalability-junk> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<scalability-junk> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<scalability-junk> sorry pasted bin link failed...
<scalability-junk> *pastebin
<hallyn> that shuts me up :)
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm fine pushing it to -proposed too, fix is small enough that it should go through fine
<hallyn> is that template even in natty?
<stgraber> not sure for natty
<Guest91159> I don't know where to look
<scalability-junk> patdk-lap: any idea what I did wrong?
<patdk-lap> posted crap to the channel
<patdk-lap> not used a pastebin
<stgraber> hallyn: uploaded to both precise and oneiric
<hallyn> stgraber, thanks
<hallyn> guess i better fill out an sru justification then
<scalability-junk> patdk-lap: this is the output of mount: http://pastebin.com/GfgxQjzL
<patdk-lap> that doesn't show anything using fuse
<scalability-junk> o0
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879134 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879134
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-21
<twb> soren: hey, you're one of the upstart weenies, right?
<twb> As at lucid, what's the right way to start a job when a specific USB device is inserted?
<lifeless> udev
<twb> And just have it call "start", or emit an event?
<lifeless> thats my understanding
<lifeless> IMBVW
<twb> Which one
<twb> Argh
<twb> /lib/udev/usb_id /dev/bus/usb/x/y does nothing
<twb> WTF, http://paste.debian.net/138403/
<twb> Hm, 2011-10-21T12:38:17.139079+11:00 trimserver-lucid usb_id[31119]: unable to access '/dev/bus/usb/001/011'
<twb> But I'm root
<Kutakizukari> I installed ModSecurity via "apt-get install libapache-mod-security" on Ubuntu 10.04. How do I tell which version of ModSecurity it installed?
<twb> dpkg -l libapache-mod-security
<Kutakizukari> twb: Thanks
<wdaniels> Hi, is this the best place to ask about problems with orchecstra/rsyslog?
<wdaniels> Seems that Orchestra configured rsyslog to use SSL certs under /var/lib/orchestra/.ssl but syslog user cannot read there :S
<axisys> do I need acpid for a server? I think not but need to verify
<qman__> only you can answer that question
<qman__> do you require the function it provides?
<aviandroid> can anyone recommend a vnc server
<TimR_> hey guys how do i check to see if tls is supported by ubuntu-server 10.04.3 lts
<aviandroid> the two most common ones that i have seen are tightvnc and vnc4server
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i have a 10.10 server i'd like to upgrade to 11.10.  it seems to be aware that natty is available, but do-release-upgrade doesn't work, and complains "warning:root:file 'natty.tar.gz.gpg' missing" - failed to fetch".  i don't have any networking problems - how can i troubleshoot this?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lunaphyte_:  are you on a VPS?
<TheEvilPhoenix> out of curiosity :P
<lunaphyte_> no.  it's a vmware guest, on a host managed by me.
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's a VPS then
<TheEvilPhoenix> if its a server :P
<lunaphyte_> ok
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've seen mixed results upgrading VPSes
<TheEvilPhoenix> but as to how to diagnose that issue, i'm unsure.
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i did want to state that you might run into some weird issues upgrading in place 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<lunaphyte_> it would seem to me that the host it's trying to retrieve the file from doesn't have it.  i wondered if i might somehow determine another ubuntu host which did have it.
<hallyn> zul, the lxc tty fix (lxc-fix-grantpt.patch) is not actually in the new 0.9.6 merge.  (no big deal, and now we can probably just take the fix from upstream since it finally landed there in a slightly different form)
 * hallyn out
<twb> Bleh.  Do nut's "driver" binaries really need to be in /lib (not /usr/lib) ?
<twb> It's not like you need UPS to boot
<lunitik> twb: /usr is for application stuff... drivers are not application stuff, so yes
<lunitik> twb: drivers are referred to as "modules"... you will note /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ are where your current drivers are
<soren> twb: upstart on its own won't help you with that.
<soren> twb: I remember using a package that could run a script when a specific USB device was plugged in, but I'm having trouble finding it now.
<lunitik> soren: umount or previously pmount probably
<soren> lunitik: No, this was more generic than mounting stuff.
<lunitik> soren: how does it get more generic than mounting?
<soren> There are other things you can plug into a USB port than disks and memory sticks.
<soren> Webcams, serial-USB dongles, modems, etc. Lots of things.
<lunitik> soren: usbmount says "automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage"
<greppy> hotplug can do interesting things for usb device insertion
<soren> lunitik: Yes?
<lunitik> soren: depends pmount
<soren> greppy: "hotplug"?
<lunitik> greppy: pmount uses udev which replaced hotplug like 10 years ago
<greppy> lunitik: since I remember when it was new, forgive me :)
<soren> lunitik: This is not about mounting things.
<lunitik> soren: pmount runs a script... edit the script... dpkg -L usbmount and see if it made a cron job or something
<lunitik> soren: I honestly don't recall any others
<soren> lunitik: We don't use pmount anymore either, just FYI.
<lunitik> soren: udisks seems to do the same based on udisks-glue
<lunitik> "simple automount daemon with support for user-defined actions"
<lunitik> user-defined actions = scripted stuff
<soren> lunitik: So you're proposing to trick udisks into handling devices that aren't disks, but also trick it into not mounting it?
<lunitik> soren: udisks does storage in general
<soren> Gah.
<soren> This. is. not. about. storage!
<lunitik> USB devices are storage devices
<soren> THEY'RE NOT!
<soren> 06:43 < soren> There are other things you can plug into a USB port than disks and memory sticks.
<lunitik> Then what are they?
<soren> 06:43 < soren> Webcams, serial-USB dongles, modems, etc. Lots of things.
<soren> They're devices!
<soren> They could be anything.
<lunitik> Their function is programmed... program needs storage
<soren> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=usb+missile+launcher
<soren> Tell me that is a storage device while keeping a straight face.
<soren> http://www.vat19.com/dvds/usb-warmer-cooler.cfm  or that.
<lunitik> soren: It stores the programming to do whatever it is doing... it also stores files which you can manipulate via devices... including viewing
<lunitik> uhh... via modules
<soren> The usb missile launcher may have storage for some primitive firmware, but it's not exposed to you. The cup warmer sure as heck don't have firmware. It just draws power from the USB port.
<_ruben> *facepalm*
<soren> Are you saying your monitor is also a storage device?
<soren> And your keyboard?
<_ruben> it stores your keys!!
<soren> And crumbs and coffee!
<_ruben> gotta keep that mind tho, whenever i lost my keys again
<soren> On that note..
<_ruben> ;)
<lunitik> soren: what do you think is transfered over the cable if not data? where is the data coming from to be transmitted?
<soren> 06:54 < soren> Are you saying your monitor is also a storage device?
<lunitik> so, yes
<_ruben> wtf
<soren> Ok. Then this conversation is over.
<lunitik> Everything is a file... if you don't believe me, explain /dev/usb/
<soren> Ok, so where is your monitor mounted?
<_ruben> on my desk!
<lunitik> soren: /dev/ttyS0 unless they moved it
<_ruben> lol
<soren> Your monitor is conected over a serial port?
<soren> For rizzle?
<_ruben> ok .. if this isn't a troll, then i'm santa
<lunitik> soren: monitor cables are serial cables
<soren> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
<onre> erm
<onre> they are not
<soren> Ok, this conversation is really over now.
<_ruben> i gotta hand it to ya, lunitik .. you made me smile on this "early" morning :)
<onre> but, i actually have a question, too :p  i'm running 10.04 LTS from alestic image on EC2. is there some easy way of getting the instance security group name during bootup? i'm looking to do some customization on the system based on which group it belongs to
<onre> or, to be exact, my own image based on alestic image
<soren> _ruben: Alright, Santa. For christmas I want my faith in mankind back.
<_ruben> soren: be reasonable now ;)
<soren> onre: I imagine it's to be found in the meta-data service.
<soren> onre: It is.
<lunitik> I am dumb, sorry... it is /dev/video0 ... cuz the monitor is plugged into the graphics card  :/
<soren> onre: So, query http:://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/security-groups
<onre> soren, thank you!
<soren> lunitik: That's the device node. Where is it *mounted*?
<lunitik> soren: actually, it is /dev/agpgart ... I really should stop... technically it is mounted in /sys/modules
<lunitik> soren: for me, it is /sys/modules/nvidia
<lunitik> soren: there is also various data in /proc
<lunitik> soren: it has to be mounted for linux to listen to it
<lunitik> soren: these are userspace visibility of kernel space mounts
<soren> lunitik: You're funny.
<soren> But, alas, I'm busy.
<twb> 17:38 <lunitik> twb: drivers are referred to as "modules"... you will note /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ are where your current drivers are
<twb> lunitik: not kernel modules, nut "drivers" are just binaries.
<lunitik> twb: those are the definitions for how to mount
<twb> soren: re upstart/usb -- never mind, I just used the crappy stock nut sysvinit start scripts
<lunitik> twb: the kernel is binary too when you run it
<twb> lunitik: plonk.
<soren> lunitik: Tell me... What do you do for a living?
<lunitik> soren: contract network installations mostly
<lunitik> (so, I wire LAN's and WAN's for companies, and they pay me)
<soren> Ok.
<twb> cable monkey
<soren> How do you wire WAN's?
<lunitik> twb: *cue Idiocracy* I like money
<twb> soren: really long cables :P
<soren> That must take a lot of cable.
<lunitik> soren: how do you get cable internet?
<lunitik> soren: you connect their LAN's to that
<twb> soren: I think everything about layer1 is a bit of a muddle to him
<twb> Er, s/about/above/
 * twb puts down the cider jug
<lunitik> twb: nah, other 3 just don't pay bills atm
<soren> This just gets better and better.
<lunitik> twb: although you have to configure the WAN's etc... so it goes all the way up the stack really
<lunitik> soren: it is only better if you are using the OSI modal instead of TCP
<soren> Do you have a newsletter I can subscribe to?
<twb> lunitik: so you roll out X.25, or what?
<soren> twb: Be nice. I'm sure he's moved on to X.26 by now.
<twb> Bloody MPLS
<lunitik> twb: it isn't a frequent request, usually such companies have people staffed, but sometimes
<twb> "As recently as March 2006, the National Airspace Data Interchange Network has used X.25 to interconnect remote airfields with Air Route Traffic Control Centers."
<lunitik> twb: usually umm... IP tho
<lunitik> ISDN networks use them too
<lunitik> Or rather, that probably is an ISDN network...
<lunitik> Still no closer to soren's answer though... was trying to kill time for other input
<lunitik> soren: sorry, maybe check during the day time in America - it is when most seem active
<soren> I'll be fine :)
<jamespage> Daviey: are you able to mark further duplicates of bug 862129?  I keep getting a timeout
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 862129 in update-inetd "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<Daviey> jamespage: same issue here, i mentioned it in #launchpad yesterday
<jamespage> Daviey: ah - I just did as well
<stanman246> err.... we're currenlty using a sbs2003 server and i want to throw the thing away and go for an ubuntu server.
<stanman246> but
<stanman246> i also want the clients to run ubuntu desktop, to start off i want the users to run ubu desktop first and connect them to the sbs2003 server. I'm using likewise-open, but then the users need to put the domain name before their username. Is there a way to join the ubu desktop to the sbs2003 domain and let users logon with only their username and password?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879286 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879286
<uvirtbot> New bug: #877894 in psmisc (main) "fuser forks and never reaps its children" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877894
<wfu4422> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<RoyK> wfu4422: hardly a server issue....
<wfu4422> matrox g450 is business class card, not a gaming card. i will use it on my server
<wfu4422> i would expect someone in here to know what to do over #ubuntu
 * Daviey spies a new upstream version of jonas in oneiric-partner queue.
<koolhead17> hello all!!
<Daviey> hey koolhead17
<jamespage> Daviey: w00t!
<soren> wfu4422: What do you need a graphics driver for on a server?
<maswan> Anyone know if nfs 4.1 support is there in something newer than lucid? the only reference I have is https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+question/142624 which is "closed" without an answer
<soren> maswan: nfs 4.1 client support, you mean?
<maswan> soren: yeah
<maswan> I guess I could bootstrap a VM and chekc it out myself, was just wondering if someone knew and could answer before lunch instead of me doing it after lunch. :)
<soren> maswan: It doesn't seem like it. Also, the Kconfig question explicitly says:           Unless you're an NFS developer, say N.
<soren> maswan: Did Lucid have it?
<jamespage> Daviey: hmm - might need to get that rejected - its still using the sun-jdk package which is not in partner
<soren> maswan: AFAICT, it was disabled in Lucid as well.
<jamespage> it will still work but you will have to install default-jre-xx first
<Daviey> jamespage: I thought the chances of sun/orcacle java still being in distro's was low now?
<jamespage> Daviey: its gone in oneiric
<jamespage> likely to be removed from earlier releases as well
<Daviey> jamespage: Yes, chances of it coming back, i mean
<Daviey> jamespage: earlier releases are still OK with the old licence, no?
<jamespage> Daviey: yes - I understand its low as well
<jamespage> Daviey: well the issue is that we can't security patch it as Oracle are not releasing under the distributor license agreement
<Daviey> *sigh*
<maswan> soren: I'm more interested in if the mount tools etc are there, custom kernel with just some config options changed I can do but finding nfs utils etc and fixing/backporting them is a bit more strange. Maybe I'll stick with rhel 6.2[-derivatives] for now then.
<jamespage> so as soon as we hit something nasty.....
<jamespage> we can't fix it
<jamespage> Daviey: Oracle want to drive more people to using OpenJDK - as this benefits them in the long run
<jamespage> sun-jdk-6 is just an overhead for them now
<Daviey> I imagine Oracle will always have a non-free (including cost) jre.
<soren> maswan: Do you know what special stuff is needed for that? I would have thought it was all kernel stuff.
<jamespage> Daviey: they will - but with Java 7 its 99.9% OpenJDK
<Daviey> ah!
<jamespage> with Java6 its more divergent
<jamespage> so more overhead for them
<Daviey> i see
<maswan> soren: I will, need to run now though.
<soren> maswan: np
<jamespage> Daviey: stat for your - Natty - java packages using maven - 53
<jamespage> check check in precise - 150!
<Daviey> jamespage: It's a timebomb until maven needs to be in main?
<jamespage> well I did have an action to prepare maven3 for main inclusion this cycle
<jamespage> (i.e. precise)
<jamespage> I've only had to migrate one package from maven->ant so far this release to avoid that
<jamespage> and maven3 packaging is not complete yet
<jamespage> I must have touched another 5 or so that are ripe for ant->maven migration
<jamespage> (well that's what I would do if I only packaged in Debian anyway)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876663 in nova "Nova starting before MySQL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876663
<jamespage> Daviey: ^^
<jamespage> I think that is similar to an issue I've discussed here re dovecot/postfix starting in a racey what
 * jamespage goes to look
<Daviey> jamespage: Hmm, i thought nova was safe for this.. ie, it did retry?
<Daviey> ttx: ^^?
<jamespage> Daviey: hmm - not the same as the dovecot/postfix issue
<jamespage> well similar
<jamespage> maybe
<soren> Not entirely.
<soren> psotfix talks to dovecot over a UNIX socket, IIRC.
<soren> So you can expect them to live on the same host, so adjusting start order actually makes sense.
<soren> You can't even expect MySQL and Nova to run on the same box, so the order in which they start isn't terribly interesting.
<soren> Nova should just handle it properliy if it's not there.
<soren> (whatever that means)
<jamespage> soren: agreed
<Daviey> jamespage: did you raise a bug for the dupe issue?
<jamespage> Daviey: no
<jamespage> soren: I was more referring to the fact that quite alot of upstart configurations switched to start on runlevel [2345] in oneiric
<jamespage> which pushed back the start of some services
<jamespage> revealing this type of issue
<flatline> I've just started a VM I built with vmbuilder, but I can't connect to it via ssh, the machine is running, responds to ping and when I try to ssh into it I get connection refused. I didn't include ssh server pkg in vmbuilder line, should I?
<Daviey> jamespage: can you 'me too',  bug 879325 please?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 879325 in launchpad "Marking duplicates seems to timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879325
<jamespage> Daviey: done
<Daviey> ta
<ttx> Daviey: yes, the bug should probably be returned to nova
<ttx> Daviey: maybe it's an old version
<ttx> Daviey: will fix
<rbasak> bug 879325 affects me too - when I was trying to set more duplicates on the samba bug
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 879325 in launchpad "Marking duplicates seems to timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879325
<Daviey> ttx: thanks
<Daviey> rbasak: happy days
<Daviey> jamespage / rbasak: I'm going to make another bug the main bug for these ones, we can dupe them together later
<jamespage> Daviey: makes sense for the time being
<Daviey> jamespage / rbasak : bug 877852
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 877852 in samba "samba failed to install when updating from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877852
 * rbasak makes a note
<rbasak> Is anything happening with that bug btw?
<Daviey> doesn't look like it. :/
<Daviey> jamespage: did you see bug #878877 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 878877 in tomcat6 "package tomcat6-docs 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.7 failed to install/upgrade: error writing to '<standard output>': No such file or directory just after a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878877
<jamespage> Daviey: yes
<jamespage> not seen that before - may be localised
<jamespage> Just raising a blueprint and I'll take a deeper look
<Daviey> cool
<koolhead17> hi all
<tyska_> hi guys
<tyska_> im having problem with fake raid, can anyone help me?
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/slOIm.jpg
<koolhead17> RoyK: heh
<soren> flatline: Sure. No ssh server, nothing's going to respond to ssh.
<flatline> soren, oh ok, thought ssh is included in default vmbuilder script, works like a charm now
<zul> morning
<zul> jamespage: ping did you change the dovecot upstart?
 * jamespage tries to remember
<jamespage> when? this release or last?
<jamespage> I know of two issues with it at the moment
<airtonix> so, ec2 (how does it work?) i click "connect to this instance", it provides 1,2,3,4 steps... i follow steps, annnnnnd ssh connection fails becuase : too many authentication failures for user ubuntu.... sigh i wish amazon would give me the right information
<patdk-wk> that works fine :)
<patdk-wk> you do know that there is no password right?
<patdk-wk> you have to use the key you made with amazon
<airtonix> yes? i am ...
<jamespage> zul: why do you ask?
<patdk-wk> if you are it would work
<lunaphyte_> TheEvilPhoenix: it appears to have just been an ephemeral issue, presumably with some component on ubuntu's end.  it's working just fine now.
<airtonix> patdk-wk: obviously it's not...
<patdk-wk> airtonix, oviously it's user error
<patdk-wk> and as you haven't supplied any details of how your doing it, can't help
<airtonix> patdk-wk: it's hardly a user error when i follow the exact instructions provided by the aws console... there isn't much room for error
<patdk-wk> ok, whatever
<zoopster> airtonix: that tool assumes you are using root - or it used to
<zoopster> airtonix: change it to use ubuntu to login and that will do the trick
<patdk-wk> zoopster, what part of " too many authentication failures for user ubuntu" == root
<airtonix> zoopster: the instructions provide a tailored ssh command that includes the user
<soren> airtonix: Do you have several ssh keys in your ssh-agent?
 * patdk-wk always uses -i
<airtonix> soren: i have many hosts configured in my ~/.ssh/config and i also created a specific one for this host, i also tried without and just used the specifically tailored ssh command provided by the connect tool
<soren> airtonix: I understand, but that's not what I'm asking.
<soren> airtonix: Can you provide the output of "ssh-add -l"?
<airtonix> soren: no because it contains private data
<airtonix> patdk-wk: you tell me how i could interept this incorrectly? http://dpaste.com/638637/
<soren> airtonix: a) No, it doesn't. It's just the fingerprint. It's not more private than your public keys. b) Then I can't help you.
<airtonix> soren: that paste contains the steps i use... except that i put the .pem file in ~/.ssh and chmod it, and i modify the ssh command to point at that file, i also add port 22 tcp to the inbound rules of the associated security group
<zoopster> patdk-wk: thanks for the elegant response - i don't use the aws console, but it used to tell you to use root...obviously they changed it...thanks for pointing that out
<patdk-wk> zoopster, I hate it when people reply to people, without reading what they say :)
<airtonix> soren: i just ran that command and it does reveal data i do not wish to publicly reveal
<soren> airtonix: "ssh-add -l" does?
<soren> Then it's broken. Or you are.
<zul> jamespage: beccause im thinking of changing the openstack jobs to start on staring rc so it starts after mysql
<soren> zul: Does Openstack use MySQL by default?
<airtonix> soren: yes, the keys contain comments that i do not wish to reveal to strangers
<zul> soren:  not in the packaging
<soren> zul: Then don't bother.
<zul> soren: why
<zoopster> patdk-wk: oh I read what was written, but it was written...guess you are better than I
<jamespage> zul: on my list - I also need to add a pause to workaround unclean subprocess termination on restarts as well
<soren> zul: Why would you? If you have 100 nodes in your cloud, at most 1 of them will be on the same machine as the MySQL server. The rest will still be screwed.
<zul> soren: k
<soren> zul: The order in which they start shouldn't matter.
<Daviey> surely the correct fix is to make sure nova doesn't throw up if it can't contact mysql on startup? :)
<soren> zul: If it does, *that's* the problem that needs to be fixed. Not the boot ordering.
<soren> Daviey: Exactly.
<zul> soren: gotcha
<soren> airtonix: I don't quite see how "ssh-add -l" can contain comments. How did you make that happen?
<soren> Hm... Maybe it's because I'm using gpg-agent.
<soren> As my ssh-agent.
<airtonix> soren: ssh rsa keys can have comments on the end
<soren> airtonix: How many keys are there? Or is that super secret, too?
<airtonix> soren: 6
<soren> That's probably your problem, then.
<soren> It tries each of them in order.
<airtonix> soren: but why would it? i specify the -i and point at the pem key
<soren> So it has more than the acceptable... er... how many was it? 3 failures?
<Daviey> airtonix: I'm not sure we can help further without, ssh -vvv -i ~/foo/bar.pem
<airtonix> but why would it bother trying the keys in my ~/.ssh unless ssh on ubuntu doesn't accept pem keys
<soren> airtonix: MAybe it tries those first. *shrug*
<soren> Try:
<freakynl> Hi, I'm having extremely slow raid-6 performance, it's 8 disk 2tb sata raid-6 (mdadm). It's still syncing (at a whopping 70k, yes k, /s) whilst I'm copying data on it (over iscsi from a windows box, at a whopping ~15MB/s, or well, that's what it says but at 15MB/s it should be done copying the 800GB in after the 16 hours it's been running now)
<soren> SSH_AUTH_SOCK= ssh -i whatever.pem ubuntu@whereever
<freakynl> any ideas? when it still was on raid-10 it was fine... iostat output is shocking, disks don't write more than 2.5MB/s a piece
<airtonix> soren: that worked. thanks
<airtonix> soren: seems a bit retarded that if you specify a very specific key to use to authenticate with that it should then assume you didn't actually mean to use a specific key and try all these other keys
<airtonix> i mean if i wanted it to try other keys i simply would have left out the -i parameter
<patdk-wk> freakynl, what cpu?
<freakynl> core i3, but the raid6 process doesn't consume more than 2-5% cpu and the average of the process is even below that
<freakynl> i3 530 to be exact
<patdk-wk> how are the drives connected?
<freakynl> all 8 connected to a LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)
<patdk-wk> so an lsi9201?
<patdk-wk> dunno, unless it's just random seeking like nuts
<patdk-wk> cause of the raid build + copy your doing
<freakynl> that seems right yea
<patdk-wk> iscsi forces sync
<freakynl> it was *MUCH MUCH* faster on raid-10. Even when it just started up (no iscsi, nothing else using the set) it didn't pass 70MB/s on sync which I find rather low. Thought it was the checksum calculation, but cpu was hardly loaded
<patdk-wk> did you adjust the max sync speed?
<patdk-wk> I think default is like 200MB/sec, so that might be a max of 100MB/sec on raid10, not sure how it computes
<freakynl> max is at the default of 200MB, with 70k/s I have plenty of room :)
<patdk-wk> but yes, raid10 is always going screem faster than raid6
<patdk-wk> yes, but each sync write from iscsi causes several writes to happen
<patdk-wk> that could really be killing your performance
<patdk-wk> I'm not sure what block size your iscsi is using
<patdk-wk> or what stripe size you used for the raid6
<patdk-wk> but that all matters heavily on performance
<freakynl> patdk-wk: yea I know, but even then... it should atleast do something along the lines of 100MB/s... not when it's heavily random, but there's just 3 processes pulling on it, 2 moves and the sync itself (although at 70kbyte/s I'd hardly count that)
<freakynl> stripe size is 64k, not sure on iscsi blocksize, ntfs blocksize 64k
<patdk-wk> hopyfully you aligned the raid6 and ntfs blocks on the same locations
<patdk-wk> and I wouldn't call 2 moves plus a sync, sequentual
<patdk-wk> at best that is 3 random locations
<freakynl> 2008 aligns automatically (usually by using X MiB offsets)
<patdk-wk> heh? what does the 2008 lsi card have to do with this?
<freakynl> compared to our 40vm's that where on the raid-10 before, that's pretty sequential :)
<freakynl> patdk-wk: ? 2008 server (windows, the iscsi initiator)
<patdk-wk> if you talk about windows, say windows
<freakynl> patdk-wk: i don't like the word :)
<freakynl> or well... actually I don't like it's vendor
<freakynl> sdh              24.50    90.00  104.00  145.50   514.00   936.00    11.62     7.07   26.97   59.90    3.44   1.30  32.50
<freakynl> and average from iostat -x (after 5 outputs) kinda... shitty :)
<freakynl> 24.5 rrqm/s, 90 wrqm/s, 514kB/s read, 936kB/s write
<_ruben> syncing + copying = killing performance
<freakynl> 32.5% util, but never quite understood how to interpret that, kinda hard to measure when a disk is at max capacity and according to the manual this value is based on cpu
<patdk-wk> that is how much cpu time is spend waiting on the disk
<freakynl> _ruben: sync alone didn't go above 70MB/s
<freakynl> :/ will see what it does at completion then... currently just 350k mins away
<patdk-wk> do you have bitmap table on or off?
<freakynl> I didn't set it, not sure what the default is... mdadm --detail has no mention of bitmap
<scalability-junk> mh I have a small problem. I want to resize my home partition, but can't because /etc/lvm/cache/.cache.tmp has not enough space left any work around?
<_ruben> so your root partition is completely full?
<scalability-junk> yeah sort of mis copied some stuff ;)
<scalability-junk> *misscpoied
<scalability-junk> *misscopied :D
<freakynl> scalability-junk: free some space on /, even if it's just temporary?
<patdk-wk> empty /tmp :)
<scalability-junk> freakynl: yeah got it
<patdk-wk> purge old /var/log/
<scalability-junk> already found a file to delete thanks
<patdk-wk> :)
 * scalability-junk and again copy 200 GB of data ;)
<jose__> Hi, Im running 10.04 LT and my computer keeps rebooting once in a while, and I do not know why. Where do I start looking to find out whats going on?
<patdk-wk> no idea
<patdk-wk> probably log files :)
<jose__> patdk-wk, any ideas which ones?
<patdk-wk> the ones on the server that is rebooting
<Duvrazh> Hi all, seriously screwed up here. 11.10 server, was running a find exec mv on my raid array to get rid of ._* files made by iMacs, now whenever I try to connect through ssh (or before I disconnected to run apt-get or find or anything) I get /bin/bash: No such file or directory.   ------- no backups to restore through webmin, as if they'd work. Suggestions?
<Duvrazh> Additional info: I still have a cyberduck sftp session open
<pmatulis> cyberduck?
<Duvrazh> Yeah, Cyberduck.
 * pmatulis shivers
<Duvrazh> Only thing that will connect to the server right now.
<orudie> when using man, to scroll down the text I press Enter, how about to go up ?
<Duvrazh> I'm in the /bin directory and it says all the files types are Kind Unknown
<pmatulis> orudie: k
<patdk-wk> orudie, I normally use the arrow keys or pageup/down
<hallyn> Daviey, on bug 876768, how do you come to the conclusion that it's being undertaken in debian? it'd be nice if it was, but i see no evidence that anyone but me is, nor that the packaging request there is going anywhere
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 876768 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] netcf" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876768
<hallyn> maybe what i shoudl ask is, how can we kick that along in debian :)  (being more optimistic)
<hallyn> zul, libvirt merge is missing the lxc-fix-grantpt.patch
<Duvrazh> are the files in the bin directory supposed to have extensions?
<zul> hallyn: yeah i saw last night its on my todo list for today
<hallyn> Daviey, all right, i guess i'll start by testing my package under debian and then bug you
<hallyn> zul, great, thanks
<Duvrazh>  when I login via ssh it says /bin/bash: No such file or directory Connection to duvrazh-ms closed., any ideas on what happened there? before I closed the ssh session (retarded) apt-get and find also had similar output
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: sounds like the /bin/bash binary is gone
<Duvrazh> I can see the file
<Duvrazh> there are no file extensions in /bin though, is that normal?
<Duvrazh> Bash Size: 928.6 KB Owner 0 Group 0 Permissions rwxr-xr-x (755) Kind Unknown
<patdk-wk> what are file extentions?
<patdk-wk> you can probably see it, cause soemthing is using it
<patdk-wk> it's been deleted, but not purged yet, cause it's still in use
<patdk-wk> once everything stops using it, it will be gone
<Duvrazh> well
<Duvrazh> I still have 99% of a /bin folder
<Psi-Jack> Is it still possible to dit-upgrade from Ubuntu 8.10 somehow to 10.04?
<Psi-Jack> dist-upgrade that is.
<Duvrazh> any recommendations to undelete the goddamn thing?
<patdk-wk> psi-jack, nope
<patdk-wk> Duvrazh, nope
<Psi-Jack> Not at all, eh?
<patdk-wk> ext* doesn't support undelete
<Duvrazh> can someone email me a /bin folder then?
<patdk-wk> psi-jack, come on, you have to upgrade to 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<patdk-wk> but those have been gone for awhile
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. heh
<Psi-Jack> I got an 8.10 server I'm trying to get up with PHP 5.3 at least until we can decommission that server.
<patdk-wk> Psi-Jack, they might exist on the archive
<Duvrazh> i'll just load it in a vm
<Psi-Jack> 8.10 does exist in the archive. old-releases.ubuntu.org
<Psi-Jack> err, .com whatever it is. ;)
<patdk-wk> well do that :)
<patdk-wk> personally, I have found just changing sources.list to 10.04, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<patdk-wk> seems to work, well enough
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<patdk-wk> defently not supported method
<Psi-Jack> I'll try it. I'm doing it on VM's now to test.
<Psi-Jack> At least if I confirm it's possible now, I can schedule downtime for it. ;)
<Psi-Jack> The upgrade website does say 8.10 to 9.04 is supported, but obviously not.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879460 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.5-2~build1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879460
<zul> hallyn: fixed
<hallyn> zul, rockin'.
<zul> hallyn: we should add lxc to the qrt test for libvirt
<hallyn> zul, yeah we should.
<hallyn> though that particular bug is weird enough i'm not sure it's worth an autotest
<hallyn> (since it's gonna be fixed upstream in next version)
<hallyn> (and weird)
<hallyn> zul, maybe we should discuss testcases in orlando
<zul> hallyn: sounds like a good idea
<hallyn> spend an hour getting started
<hallyn> zul, oh hey, so libvirt 0.9.6 should support block devices for lxc now?
<RoyK> any idea how many files per directory that may be a practical limit with ext4? beore dir_index, anything > 10k or so was hell - now I have 46k files in a single directory (apple time machine store) and I can't notice any problems...
<zul> hallyn: should :)
<hallyn> nifty
<Psi-Jack> Heh sheash.
<Psi-Jack> update from jaunty to lucid fails too, because the update-core system tries only to update to lucid, not karmic. Sigh.
<RoyK> seems bug 879020 is fixed by upgrading to netatalk 2.2.1, replacing 2.2-beta, which is the one in onieric - any idea what I can do to help get this fixed?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 879020 in netatalk "afpd's CNID DB fails after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879020
<air_> RoyK: yeah, something wrong with the beta.
<air_> I don't understand why they allow beta versions to go through to releases?
<RoyK> that's _very_ common :)
<air_> :)
<scalability-junk> what is the best way to backup a virtual machine running on lvm?
<RoAkSoAx> zul Daviey should I register a cobbler blueprint?
<zul> Daviey: sure
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879521 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879521
<zul> smoser: bug #870405 still relevant?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870405 in nova "nova-manage providing filename to default_flagfile breaks devstack" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870405
<smoser> zul, yes.
<cr3> hi folks, is there a puppet backports ppa for lucid? googling returns stuff from mathiaz back in 2010
<RoyK> cr3: there's one in backports, just comment out backports in /etc/apt/sources.list
<smoser> zul, commented in bug
<cr3> RoyK: that was easy, thanks!
<RoyK> :)
<koolhead17> nijaba: https://twitter.com/#!/nijaba/status/127419370895978496
<scalability-junk> is there any kvm way of backing up whole vms? or is the easiest way to make a lvm snapshot?
<nijaba> koolhead17: indeed
<koolhead17> nijaba: awesome!! news!! :)
<zul> smoser: cool ill add it then
 * koolhead17 wishes LTS server to have same luck soon :P
<nijaba> koolhead17: server LTS have always benefited of 5y maintenance
<RoyK> scalability-junk: I'd rather back them up as if they were physical machines
<koolhead17> nijaba: i been told 3 years!! :(
<RoyK> makes restores of single files a wee bit easier :P
<RoyK> koolhead17: desktop LTS is 3 years, server 5 years
<scalability-junk> RoyK: but something like just restore a full operating system in a few minutes would be great too
<RoyK> scalability-junk: but then, you'll need to shut down the guest to make a proper backup
<patdk-wk> heh? backups?
<patdk-wk> what are those?
<RoyK> for cowards, I know
<koolhead17> RoyK: nijaba seems like i confused it with 3 yrs LTS support to desktops then :D
<patdk-wk> just takes so much time, make backup, put backup someplace, test that backup worked, ...
<RoyK> patdk-wk: much more fun trying to restore data from a defective disk :þ
<scalability-junk> RoyK: so the best way would be using lvm snapshots and then restore them using the ubuntu rescue stuff?
<patdk-wk> royk, never had that issue :) I always found it easy, as long is it spins :)
<RoyK> scalability-junk: I just backup VMs as if they were machines
<patdk-wk> lvm snapshot is not consistant
<patdk-wk> unless the stuff on the lvm, is off, or synced at the moment you make the snapshot
<RoyK> scalability-junk: and LVM snapshots suck rather hard - they add very much I/O to the running system
<patdk-wk> ya, snapshots drop performance from 100% to 20%
<RoyK> scalability-junk: also, with ext4 or other filesystems with delayed commit, they may not even be consistent
<patdk-wk> lvm snapshots of zfs? :)
<scalability-junk> I was more looking for like making snapshot back it up to a second server and wait for the next backup in 24 hours or so
 * RoyK slaps patdk-wk 
<RoyK> scalability-junk: can't you just install bacula-fd on those VMs and treat them as machines?
<koolhead17> RoyK: hahaha. :P
<patdk-wk> making a lvm snapshot will work for a backup of the machine, but it WILL have some corruption
<patdk-wk> if that bothers you or not, is up to you :)
<scalability-junk> I just thought there would be something similar to cloning and backing up the clone or so
<RoyK> scalability-junk: then the guest will have to be notified to close all file handles etc, which won't work too well
<RoyK> scalability-junk: keep it simple, backup the VM from its OS
<patdk-wk> ya, would need something like windows volume shadow copy
<RoyK> patdk-wk: Bacula uses that
<scalability-junk> ok just thought it would be great to have some restore in a few minutes without installing a whole new system and put the data back in stuff
<patdk-wk> royk, I have veeam installed, it uses that to backup windows vm's on esx
<patdk-wk> it triggers that, then makes a vmclone->backup
<patdk-wk> not sure what method it uses for linux
 * RoyK sticks to good old server backups with bacula for linux
<RoyK> works well and is very fast
<patdk-wk> well, lucky my vm machines never change, EVER, except for updates
<patdk-wk> no local i/o ever on them
<RoyK> then what do they do?
<patdk-wk> webservers mainly
<patdk-wk> mailserver do have some local i/o, for the spool
<RoyK> ic
<patdk-wk> logs are all syslog to a logging machine
<patdk-wk> there is just no point to local i/o usage, when it's all nfs mapped
<RoyK> apache logs to syslog?
<patdk-wk> then it's easy to do a nfs backup
<patdk-wk> royk, thought about it, but no
<patdk-wk> apache -> perl script -> mysql
<RoyK> sounds like a rather bad idea to me....
<patdk-wk> my own perl script
<RoyK> ok
<patdk-wk> perl script buffers and reconnects, and fixs a few apache annoyances :)
<RoyK> :)
<patdk-wk> so the only real things that need local backups, is the database machines
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/tZwKg.jpg
<patdk-wk> is that liquid or solid ounces to bl?
<patdk-wk> lb?
<RoyK> nfi
<dkn> anyone working with  a usb 3.0 card with good support?
<patdk-wk> hmm, 16oz weight (by mass, not liquid) is .99lb
<patdk-wk> 16 fl oz could be any amount of lb, depending on fluid
<pmatulis> man, you guys really need to move to the metric system...
<SM0K3SCR33N> Lovin' it
<pmatulis> SM0K3SCR33N: what?
<dkn> the metric system?
<dkn> 1000 mm in a meter,
<dkn> how many inches in a yard?
<Ursinha>  /11
<Ursinha> argh
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879560 in mysql-5.1 (main) "Logrotate conf file for mysql-server and my.cnf disagree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879560
<Daviey> hallyn: bug 876768, the activity on the debian report suggested that between you and the ther people on the report - it was making movement.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 876768 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] netcf" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876768
<Daviey> Did i miss grok that?
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: Please do, i was planning to - but more than happy for you to.
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: it would be useful f it was somewhat drafted before the session IMO.
<hallyn> Daviey, the upstream netcf developers helped out.  but no debian folks involved.  that's where i read it differently from you.
<hallyn> but i'm building a debian schroot right now to try and get it to build for debian (it doesn't out of the box, for some reason)
<hallyn> then i'll see if i can make any progress in a week or 3.
<hallyn> if not, we can hopefully package for ubuntu anyway
<Daviey> hallyn: Yeah, it would be better if it was in debian first.. but yes, no blocker.
<hallyn> Daviey, i just fjeer getting into the same situation with vde at end of this cycle as we did with spice at end of o
<Daviey> hallyn: Based on your judgement of the others involved on the debian report, would that leave you maintaining it?
<hallyn> i'd like our ducks in a row :)
<hallyn> perhaps
<hallyn> i'm fine with that
<Daviey> hallyn: good point.
<Daviey> lets get /something/ in Ubuntu, then push for Debian inclusion. Sound good?
<hallyn> Daviey, that sounds good
<hallyn> for now i'll just keep tryin gto figure out why my pkg doesn't build in sid with pbuilder, but does on oneiric :)
<hallyn> i'm sure i did something stupid
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: yeah i'll do that next week
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: just wanted to get the BP's filed first
<hallyn> zul, Daviey, smoser - are there any other virt-related blueprints you think we need?  (I have general libvirt and kvm and lxc ones (servercloud-p-%s if you want to look), and two that robbiew carried over from o
 * smoser has to do blueprints.
<smoser> i will take a look at those, hallyn
<zul> hallyn: im good with them
<hallyn> smoser, thanks
<zul> i added xen though
<hallyn> zul, cool
<hallyn> zul, uh, cool to you're good, not to xen :)
<hallyn> j/k
<zul> hallyn: xen jokes just bounce off me
<hallyn> and stick to me.  ouch
<Daviey> hallyn: last time i used pbuilder with sid, it had an issue with the archive key..
<Daviey> (known issue)
<Daviey> I had to hack around it.
<hallyn> i don't think that was my problem
<hallyn> i need to specify --with-driver=debian to configure there, not in oneiric.  actually that sounds like configure is not detecting /etc/*release correctly i guess
 * Daviey plans to go through the blueprints next week
<hallyn> but i'm sure there's more
<hallyn> that i did wrong, i mean
<ersi> So! I figure this is a freakin' good time to contribute. Anyone need a hand? Or have a hand to point towards something? Or to hold? :)
 * ersi glares in Daviey's general direction
<Daviey> ersi: Hey!
<Daviey> ersi: What sort of stuff do you want to touch?
<ersi> I'm not sure actually. But I was interested in fiddling a little with packaging/FTB's possibly - but right in the end of the last cycle seemed like a bad time :)
<Daviey> ersi: actually, that was a GOOD time :)
<Daviey> (to fix ftbfs)
<ersi> Yeah.. but there was a lot of ARM stuff..
<hallyn> speaking of ftb, kvm-pxe (etherboot) fails
<hallyn> at least under sbuild
<hallyn> i wonder if this cycle we should make kvm-pxe based on ipxe
<adam_g> Daviey: cobbler-enlist... this gonna fall under a cobbler next steps spec or somewhere else?
<Daviey> adam_g: I think it needs it's own BP tbh.
<Daviey> I planned to raise one today regarding that, but if you want to drive it - feel free.
<zul> adam_g: yeah Daviey wants a nice relaxing uds with a pina colada by his side at the pool
<adam_g> Daviey: sure
<koolhead17> lynxman: hellos
<Daviey> zul: How did you guess?
<adam_g> zul: servercloud-p-waterpark
<Daviey> BTW, i trust everyone attending UDS server sessions will be in the early morning swims?
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: how so?
<lynxman> koolhead17: hey there
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: getting out of bed, and going for a swim before the day stars? :)
<Daviey> starts*
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: lol
<zul> adam_g: nah servercloud-p-holylandadventure
<koolhead17> hello RoAkSoAx sir :)
<RoAkSoAx> koolhead17: howdy
<koolhead17> lynxman: how are you?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: we'll have to do some kind of swimming competition
<koolhead17> RoAkSoAx: am good. thanks
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: hope it's not cold though
<koolhead17> *swimming
<zul> RoAkSoAx: bastard.. (not cold)
<koolhead17> hey Daviey zul
<koolhead17> haha
<lynxman> koolhead17: pretty good, enjoying the cold ;)
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: In Dallas, there was ice on the side of the pool.
<koolhead17> lynxman: its 23 degrees for me :P
<aviandroid> guys what is the best way to remote connect to ubuntu server 11.10 now
<aviandroid> vnc rdp
<aviandroid> other than ssh
<utlemming> koolhead17: C or F?
<hggdh> hallyn: do you want access to the lab (re bug 868753)?
<koolhead17> utlemming: C :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 868753 in libvirt "qemu+ssh connections to a remote libvirt fail (from o to n)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868753
<hallyn> hggdh, i do have access to the lab, i guess i'll take a machine and try to reproduce.  though if you have a host in the lab still installed that you can still reproduce there, that would rock
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ehehehe its cold today.. but for you is pfrobably nice and warm
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: hehehe but it was a warm water pool... wasn't it?
<hggdh> hallyn: yes, I do :-) -- aldebaran, or wazn (this is the QA lab, not the server's)
<zul> RoAkSoAx: low of 8C tonight here :(
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: can't remember TBH
<RoAkSoAx> zul: hehe here it will be ~15C which is cold lol
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i'll take my swimming suit this time
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: either way. :)
<zul> RoAkSoAx: can you make sure Daviey takes his as well
 * zul shudders
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: you want me to stop on my wat there and get you one? lol
<hallyn> if they're cheap get me one too.
<hallyn> (last time i got one at cvs accross the street)
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> that's where I was planning to stop on my wau there
<RoAkSoAx> way*
<hallyn> as i recall i spent 30 mins trying to decide between medium and large
<hallyn> and now i can't recall which i got
<Daviey> heh.
<hallyn> (i left it in the room)
<hallyn> hggdh, and this is an oneiric laptop accessing natty server, or vice versa?
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<hggdh> hallyn: an Oneiric laptop accessing Natty
<hallyn> ok
<uvirtbot> New bug: #779311 in glance "Glance update for Ubuntu failing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779311
<Daviey> rbasak: still around?
<rbasak> Daviey: yeah but on phone brb
<Daviey> rbasak: no hurry.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879614 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879614
<Demosthenes> so, on lucid, using external USB storage i'm creating luks encrypted filesystems, and they keep going offline. the drive itself stops showing in /dev/disk/by-id. any ideas?
<rbasak> Daviey: pong
<zul> for those who are daring enough and like to live on the razor wire precise has new libvirt, nova, swift, glance, and novaclient, keystone is a bit lagging because it needs new build dependencies in the archive
 * RoAkSoAx will be back in an hour
<Daviey> rbasak: It was about the xmlrpc-c branch, the changes confused me until i read the bug comments.
<Daviey> rbasak: Are you certain it covers lucid->precise upgrades aswell as oneiric->precise ?
<rbasak> Daviey: No, I haven't checked that. I can't see any reason that it wouldn't unless there are further breaks/replaces that I need to add. I can compare the file manifests from the lucid package to check for that too
<Daviey> zul: can i deploy it into production?
<zul> Daviey: yes in bizzaro world
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> rbasak: I might ask cjwatson to take a look over it aswell.
<rbasak> Daviey: yeah that's a good idea I wondered about that when adding you as a reviewer
<rbasak> Daviey: I'll check the lucid->precise path tomorrow. Wish I'd written some scripts rather than doing ad-hoc comm/uniq/sort/awk stuff by hand now :)
 * rbasak wonders if there's some tool for doing this that he's missing
<rbasak> In theory the breaks/replaces for this kind of case might be worked out automatically
<Daviey> I do not believe there are helpers for this.
<rbasak> erm...s/tomorrow/monday/
 * rbasak has plans for tomorrow!
<Daviey> sounds interesting!
<rbasak> might be a bit windy :-/
<koolhead17> soren: ping
<soren> wazzup?
<koolhead17> soren: i wanted your suggestion. i had that 46 revision of dashboard which had code without keystone and it was working fine for cactus
<cjwatson> rbasak: the reason they aren't is that there is more than one possible resolution for a file being in two packages
<cjwatson> rbasak: but http://conflictchecker.ubuntu.com/ at least has a report for cases that haven't been resolved at all
<cjwatson> (yes, its output is giant, at present nobody gardens it)
<koolhead17> but since diablo is on keystone and dashboard what shall we do with catctus documentation?
 * koolhead17 is confused
<soren> koolhead17: Sorry, I don't understand the question.
<rbasak> cjwatson: yeah sure, dpkg still needs the fields to work out what to do. I meant a tool that a maintainer could run to say "I've just rearranged the files built from this single source package; tell me what breaks/replaces I need"
<rbasak> cjwatson: is that possible? Although maybe a bit too rare a case to be worth doing?
<koolhead17> soren: in the cactus/natty documentation we pointed dashboard at launchpad for download, revision 46. Now since there is nomore dashboard there the cactus documentation becomes wrong
<koolhead17> :(
<cjwatson> rbasak: that would be possible, although the tool would have to have the previous binaries available to it
<cjwatson> debdiff can tell you about moves, though it doesn't produce sample Breaks/Replaces fields
<koolhead17> i am not able to find same code on github which will not have keystone integrated in it, atleast to maintain the cactus documentation. it seems now i will have to remove that dashboard part form cactus doc
<rbasak> cjwatson: yeah, I generated the file I attached to the bug by building the oneiric and precise binaries and poking them
<cjwatson> rearranging files in a single source package is not uncommon
<soren> koolhead17: Oh.
<cjwatson> realistically I suspect it would make little difference unless lintian told you about it, and lintian's interface doesn't give it access to the previous binaries
<soren> koolhead17: There should be a mirror on Launchpad still.
<koolhead17> soren: nopes :( it used to be earlier
<cjwatson> the usual problem is that people forget they need to set the fields at all, not what they should be set to (which is a problem when it's the first time you've done it, but not an ongoing one)
<koolhead17> it was your branch only i think :P
<soren> koolhead17: https://code.launchpad.net/horizon/diablo
<koolhead17> soren: yes
<soren> koolhead17: If anyone really cares about Cactus anymore, I guess they could update the docs or something. Dashboard wasn't even an official openstack project back then.
<koolhead17> soren: exactly that is what am thinking :)
<rbasak> thanks cjwatson, I'll check the lucid->precise path on monday
<Daviey> hallyn: Are you considering a merge from lxc in sid?
<koolhead17> although 65th revision on openstack-dashboard(launchpad) dated 20/6/11 had latest code minus keystone. i found that
<hallyn> Daviey, we're going to do one, yes
<soren> koolhead17: I'm not really involved in the docs, and certainly not the docs for Cactus. I also have very little to do with Horizon. I think you've got the wrong guy :)
<Daviey> hallyn: is that on your plate?
<hallyn> if noone else does it before i get to it, yes
<hallyn> i figure zul or stgraber might get to it first.  dont' really care
<koolhead17> soren: np.  I will prefer putting/showing love to keystone :)
<koolhead17> hehe
<hallyn> i'm looking at annoying libvirt network code right now
<zul> im missing something
<Daviey> hallyn: ahhhh.. don't look too closely.
<Daviey> zul: we knew that :)
<zul> hallyn: what should i be caring about supposedly?
<hallyn> hggdh is making me
<zul> hallyn: oh nm
<zul> hallyn: no i dont care about it
<soren> hallyn: Perhaps i can be of help?
<hallyn> zul, i was just sayin gi don't really care if you do it first :)
<hallyn> soren, with libvirt?
<soren> hallyn: Yeah.
 * hggdh sits down to read
<zul> hallyn: right
<hallyn> soren, that'd be great - there is some buffer overrun or 64/32bit int or something going on,
 * hallyn tries to find the bug#
<zul> hallyn: im going to play around with the libvirt-lxc block device support this weekend (hoepfuly)
<hallyn> bug 868753
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 868753 in libvirt "qemu+ssh connections to a remote libvirt fail (from o to n)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868753
<hallyn> zul, great, maybe we can get away from using nbd then for openstack-lxc
<zul> hallyn: thats the plan
<RoyK> it's friday and it's not early and I'm not trying to fix bugs :þ
<soren> hallyn: Ah, that sort of thing. Not today, then :)
<hallyn> soren, thx anyway :)
<zul> have a good weekend
<hallyn> is there a good macro or envvar to use in debian/rules to set --srcdir= to?
<hallyn> besides `pwd`
<soren> hallyn: $(CURDIR)?
<soren> (I'm not entirely sure what you're asking, tbh)
<hallyn> some TOP_SRCDIR var
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879635 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879635
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879636 in lxc (main) "please merge lxc (0.7.5-3) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879636
<soren> hallyn: Ok, then $(CURDIR).
<hallyn> but nm, the problem is deiff anyway and i need to punt on that for now
<hallyn> ok thx
<hallyn> sigh, i don't mind one of those fail days on occasion, but i don't like them to be fridays
<Duvrazh> Hey, when I try to ssh my server, it says /bin/bash: No such file or directory, Connection closed.            Yet I can SFTP in and see that /Bin/bash is there. What gives?
<Duvrazh> Server is still running all active programs and everything but I can't send ANY commands to it
<RoyK> what ubuntu version?
<RoyK> never seen that error
<Duvrazh> latest
<RoyK> latest what? LTS or 11.10?
<Duvrazh> 11.10
<Duvrazh> sorry
<RoyK> dunno, really. for servers, I always stick to LTS
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871998 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871998
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872066 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: sistema de ficheros del archivo tar dañado - archivo de paquete dañado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872066
<Duvrazh> I'm afraid to reboot it..
<Duvrazh> How about this
<RoyK> why do you run 11.10 on a server?
<Duvrazh> If I reinstall 11.10, will the partman be able to pick up my software raid without deleting everything?
<Duvrazh> Because I knew know reason not to
<Duvrazh> *no
<RoyK> the software raid will be readable whatever version you use
<RoyK> Duvrazh: LTS versions are far better tested
<RoyK> try 10.04
<Duvrazh> So I should be able to install it on a new harddrive and just swap os drive no problems?
<RoyK> yes
<Duvrazh> That's good to know
<RoyK> 10.04 works well, so does even 8.04
<RoyK> 8.04 may even be better for some uses :P
<Duvrazh> I've always just been a fan of being as up-to-date as possible, I only recently switched from windows to mac&ubuntu (and still testing distros for eee)
<Duvrazh> my uses are Twonky, Dropbox, Transmission. :P Do you recommend 10 or 8 for that?
<RoyK> 10.04
<RoyK> it's not 10, it's 10.04 as in april 2010
<Duvrazh> I was typing lazy
<RoyK> the LTS releases don't have all the latest versions, but for most use, you won't need that anyway
<RoyK> but then, LTS is _stable_
<Duvrazh> I'll take your recommendation...
<air_> hopefully no beta versions in LTS then :P
<RoyK> I have some 30-odd servers at work, most on LTS
<Duvrazh> I just use it as a VERY powerful media streamer
<Duvrazh> large storage, automatic transmission, upnp, headless and out of the way
<RoyK> air_: there may be beta software on LTS as well, but it'll be patched along the way to fix issues
<air_> RoyK: just what I thought.
<RoyK> air_: if Microsoft were to use the versioning regime used in open source, Vista would be flagged as alpha
<air_> and windows me? :D
<air_> probably just a nightly
<RoyK> :)
<air_> RoyK: yeah, I get that sometimes beta is "good enough" and it may have been tested well enough. Still, it feels like if stable release of the package has been released, it would make sense to pull it into the distribution. But of course, it's extra work, and in cases where not so many use the package (netatalk), it might work with beta.
<Duvrazh> 10.04 is latest LTS?
<genii-around> Yes, until 12.04 arrives
<RoyK> air_: that's all to do with whoever wrote it - one guy may call his version 2.0.0.0.0.0 stable, another may release a 0.0.4rc9 and it'll be better
<air_> of course.
<RoyK> air_: I used to work with asterisk and a package called spandsp, for faxing, the spandsp still is in 0.0.something and works very well - asterisk, on the other hand, is "stable", but is buggy as hell
<air_> RoyK: yes, but I referred to versions of the same package.
<air_> RoyK: 2.2-beta-4 vs 2.2.0 stable.
<RoyK> seems spandsp is at  0.0.6_pre12 atm
<air_> If I maintained that package, I'd pull the stable on in before making a dist release (if time allows of course)
<RoyK> air_: LTS releases tend to use more stable builds, or at least I hope so :P
<RoyK> don't blame me - I'm not packaging things, I just use it :P
<air_> yeah, I wont blame you. And I also hope not to see too unstable things in LTS. :)
<RoyK> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<RoyK> /dev/md0              5.4T  1.2T  4.2T  22% /raid
<RoyK> that's a nice home storage :D
<air_> RoyK: you beat me on that.
<air_>  /dev/md0              3.6T  2.5T 1011G  71% /Volumes/RAID
<air_> 3*2TB in raid-5.
<RoyK> waiting for some 3-in-2 thing to extend it
<Duvrazh> I'm right up there with you Royk, same size
<Duvrazh> 4*2TB raid 5
<RoyK> going for 7 drives in RAID-6 soon
<air_> I actually have an unused 2TB drive somwhere, hmm.
<RoyK> luckily linux can convert to raid-6 :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874652 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed') (dup-of: 877852)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874652
<air_> RoyK: considering you only store 1.2TB in there, it wouldn't be a big deal to redo it all :P
<RoyK> air_: it's filling up rapidly....
<air_> ah, ok.
<RoyK> and then, a backblaze account for $5 a month and it's all backed up :)
<RoyK> http://blog.backblaze.com/2009/09/01/petabytes-on-a-budget-how-to-build-cheap-cloud-storage/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872448 in nagios-plugins (main) "nagios-plugins-standard depend list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872448
<air_> $ lsb_release -d; apt-show-versions | grep beta
<air_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<air_> liblzma1/lucid uptodate 4.999.9beta+20091116-1
<air_> xz-utils/lucid uptodate 4.999.9beta+20091116-1
<air_> I just had to. :P
<hallyn> hggdh, well this is messed up.  in gdb, 'len' is stil 'optimized out' after it is set with cdr_u_int(&xdr, &len), but it suddenly is defined (to the large value) when it is checked.
<RoyK> air_: jag vet...
<air_> hmm, var du svensk? eller norsk?
<RoyK> norsk
<RoyK> men svarte på svensk, siden finner stort sett forstår sånt :P
<air_> åtminstone finlandssvenska finnar.
<air_> :D
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> det er fredag, skål!
<air_> skål!
<RoyK> air_: do you work with linux as well as abusing it at home?
<air_> RoyK: I've had a few servers for internal purposes on my last work. Just switched to a new place, and just got the first server installed there as well. Just to handle some version control, project tracking, etc.
<air_> RoyK: so, I do use it, but not in a large scale.
 * RoyK manages some 60-odd unix servers, most of them on ubuntu
<air_> My current employer doesn't have any hw-servers at all. just some hosted things that are in someone elses control.
<air_> or, we do have one mac-mini server :D
<RoyK> give or take another solaris 8 machine, some hpux, some VAXes, som windoze boxes from the last millenium :P
<air_> :)
<air_> At my previous employer, my team had a few vsphere servers in a cluster, and some ~10 win 2k8 servers and maybe 5-10 linuxes.
<air_> some old suse servers :/
<air_> running on hw. everything new was ubuntu lts running on vsphere.
<RoyK> we had this little issue, an instrument computer (connected to an ICP-MS) had a fucking hardcoded IP in the 192.168.0.x network, which we use for our internal network
<RoyK> so to get that to work with our network, we either had to let it steal an address from one of our servers, or do som NAT hack
<RoyK> I did the latter
<air_> :P
<RoyK> I tried to talk to the engineer setting up the system and asked, well, can we please set another IP on this?
<RoyK> no - well - we can, but that'll require a new firmware, which will cost NOK 100k or so
<RoyK> idiots
<air_> omg.
<air_> seriously.
<RoyK> indeed
<air_> on my previous employer, we ran this one software that used to be hell to install and configure.
<air_> of course, we needed to switch hostname on one server, and it was nowhere to change in the software.
<RoyK> the system boots on a floppy (can you beleive it?), so I did a binary search for the IP and found it
<air_> I contacted the vendor, and they gave me some bs about the hostname being "compiled in" at install time :D
<RoyK> changed it, and found the system booted up with the new IP and then changed it to its old one :P
<air_> I grepped for the hostname, found it in a bunch of files, and replaced it. :)
<air_> RoyK: so, the ip was hardcoded in several places?
<RoyK> so the system had hardcoded its IP not only once, but at least twice
<air_> haha, that should reach dailywtf.
<koolhead17> Daviey: :P
<RoyK> so I gave up, found an old pix router and set it up to do some port forwarding :P
<RoyK> air_: the worst thing was the engineer said "We have never heard of such a problem..."
<RoyK> as in "I Don't know shit about IPv4"
<RoyK> nor computing :P
<air_> the world is full of idiots.
<RoyK> he was very happy when I did a copy of that floppy disk
<el_seano> so I thought I would be clever and save myself a process by using `tail -f /var/log/dmesg` to see what's happening on my machine, but it would appear that copy of dmesg is either from an earlier boot, or the dmesg binary doesn't write to that part of the disk until some other specified point.  Does anyone know where I can throw my tail -f to watch the current dmesg log?
<air_> and people rarely want to accept that they are wrong.
<air_> RoyK: floppy disk, what year was this?
<RoyK> air_: this guy didn't know too much
<RoyK> air_: 2011
<air_> :O
<RoyK> air_: it's an ICP-MS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICP-MS - a rather expensive set of hardware that analyzes things
<RoyK> boots from a floppy and runs a small RTOS
<uvirtbot> New bug: #878990 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878990
<air_> sounds dangerous
<air_> I wouldn't want anything expensive relying on a floppy drive to get going.
<RoyK> heh - we had an issue a year ago
<RoyK> the floppy disk died - the sectors were almost invisible
<RoyK> it took us a week to get a new floppy
<RoyK> I dd'd it to a file so I guess we're safer now :P
<air_> :)
<genii-around> RoyK: This gadget looks possibly useful http://hxc2001.free.fr/floppy_drive_emulator/index.html#SDCARDFloppyemulator
<dabukalam> this is what ubuntu server startup looks like on a chip: http://pastebin.com/pxr2228W
<dabukalam> The network configuration takes way too long. I don't need network for the time being. Is there a way I can get it to not look for network?
<rcsheets> dabukalam: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dabukalam> it's a fresh install
<dabukalam> so i'd imagine nothing
<dabukalam> or just loopback
<rcsheets> well it's almost certainly not nothing
<dabukalam> or whatever
<rcsheets> egrep '^auto' /etc/network/interfaces
<dabukalam> yeah, i'm just booting in one sec
<rcsheets> oh right, we have to wait 10 minutes for the system to boot. ;)
<dabukalam> exactly
<dabukalam> I don't remember natty doing this
<rcsheets> is this oneiric?
<dabukalam> yeah
<rcsheets> it has quite a bit of new stuff in terms of network autoconfiguration.
<rcsheets> i'm not sure what the installer leaves you with if it doesn't detect anything. all my boxes have manually configured networking.
<dabukalam> I surmised as much
<rcsheets> seems like there's a bunch more ipv6 support, etc.
<rcsheets> so you might be waiting for a lot of that kind of stuff to time out
<rcsheets> but once you get the system up, show me the output of that egrep
<dabukalam> well i'm not configuring anything networking wise until I get that boot time down, but it will eventually have a network connection
<dabukalam> if this install boots in less than 25 secs
<dabukalam> no interfaces file
<dabukalam> at all
<rcsheets> hmm
<dabukalam> has that changed?
<dabukalam> there are if-down etc files
<rcsheets> no... not that i'm aware. did you do some kind of custom install?
<dabukalam> nope
<rcsheets> hmm
<dabukalam> well it's an omap image for arm
<dabukalam> but it's ubuntu server
<dabukalam> i'll just make one
<dabukalam> one sec
<rcsheets> what /etc/init/network* files do you have?
<rcsheets> if you want to make one, just do "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback\n"
<dabukalam> aiight
<dabukalam> rebooting
<dabukalam> let's see
<rcsheets> but that might not do what you want, if this ARM image has some wonky network setup.
<rcsheets> i haven't played with any ARM stuff
<dabukalam> later on it'll have a static ip
<dabukalam> aiight it worked, 24 secs. but i didn't start it properly and missed the start button
<dabukalam> one more time
<rcsheets> well as long as the interface exists, you can go ahead and give it a static ip and time it again.
<rcsheets> i'm curious what it was sitting there doing with no interfaces file. i'd think 'ifup -a' would just exit in that case.
<dabukalam> yeah it's weird
<dabukalam> anyways 31 secs
<dabukalam> do you think removing a bunch of unnecessary apps will cut down the boot time?
<dabukalam> can i install minimal
<dabukalam> and get it to remove everything?
<rcsheets> i'd install bootchart if you can
<rcsheets> then you can see what's taking the most time
<dabukalam> blegh gotta conf networking
<dabukalam> k one sec
<rcsheets> have you seen bootchart?
<dabukalam> no, sounds cool though
<rcsheets> gives you a chart like http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.png
<dabukalam> ifup -a will gimme a dhcp config?
<rcsheets> 'ifup -a' will configure every interface in /etc/network/interfaces that has an 'auto' line and that is not already up.
<dabukalam> so i need to add auto eth0
<dabukalam> then do ifup?
<rcsheets> you'd need
<rcsheets> auto eth0
<rcsheets> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<rcsheets> ... at a minimum, for dhcp
<dabukalam> yeah
<dabukalam> i've done that before
<dabukalam> what i meant was
<dabukalam> is there a utility that does that for me?
<rcsheets> a utility that adds those two lines to /etc/network/interfaces? that would usually be the installer.
<dabukalam> i've done it already, but just out of curiosity
<dabukalam> yeah yeah
<rcsheets> i don't know of another utility that does that
<dabukalam> but the installer probably uses some package to do that
<rcsheets> there could be something
<rcsheets> oh yeah it's probably some udeb that the installer environment has
<rcsheets> i don't know that much about the installer, sorry
<dabukalam> s'fine ^^
<dabukalam> rcsheets, haha bootchart wants to install 22MB of shit
<dabukalam> a bit counter-productive don't you think?
<dabukalam> I'll just purge it when I finish I guess...
<rcsheets> 22MB? wow.
<dabukalam> dependencies bro
<rcsheets> yeah i guess i'm used to installing it on systems that have a few more packages. when i install it it only brings along one dependency ;)
<dabukalam> maybe on a desktop
<dabukalam> that's why
<rcsheets> though a lot of the deps are probably just so it can generate the graphics
<dabukalam> wait this is command line logging right?
<dabukalam> what graphics?
<dabukalam> brah this is server
<dabukalam> -.-
<rcsheets> yes, so are all the systems i've ever used bootchart on.
<rcsheets> your server can't have .png files on it?
<dabukalam> it's gui-less
<dabukalam> it can
<rcsheets> okay... and ssh-less?
<dabukalam> haha
<dabukalam> another thing to install
<rcsheets> surely you have some access to its file system
<dabukalam> no
<dabukalam> i'll just ssh in and remove that as well
<rcsheets> wait, you'll ssh in?
<dabukalam> >.>
<dabukalam> i mean i'll download and install openssh-server and then purge that when i'm done
<dabukalam> i want to cut out all the fat
<rcsheets> wel you don't need the server
<dabukalam> yeah. I don't.
<rcsheets> how did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<dabukalam> on a monitor
<rcsheets> connected to the console of this system?
<dabukalam> yeah
<rcsheets> ok and it's going to have some kind of networking set up
<dabukalam> yeah
<dabukalam> eventually
<rcsheets> but you don't plan on having any way to get files on/off the box?
<rcsheets> that might be useful.
<dabukalam> rcsheets, this is a research project ;) and this is a demo machine
<rcsheets> i'm not sure how either of those facts negates the utility of remote access to its file system
<rcsheets> anyway, with bootchart you end up with a png file or something
<rcsheets> you copy that to a system where you can view it
<rcsheets> and then you view it
<dabukalam> it's installed
<dabukalam> so all i do is reboot?
<rcsheets> yeah i believe so
<rcsheets> it should Just Work[TM]
<Jasonn> hi, when I try to SSH into my server, I get this problem: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<rcsheets> Jasonn: try ssh -v
<rcsheets> Jasonn: it might shed some light
<Jasonn> stefan@stefan:~$ ssh -v ytalk.us
<Jasonn> rcsheets: OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011 | debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config | debug1: Applying options for * | debug1: Connecting to ytalk.us [91.121.113.42] port 22. | debug1: Connection established. | debug1: identity file /home/stefan/.ssh/id_rsa type -1 | debug1: identity file /home/stefan/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1 | debug1: identity file /home/stefan/.ssh/id_dsa type -1 | debug1: identity file /hom
<Jasonn> e/stefan/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1 | debug1: identity file /home/stefan/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1 | debug1: identity file /home/stefan/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1 | ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<rcsheets> Jasonn: pastebins are awesome.
<Jasonn> rcsheets: sorry :3
<Jasonn> You want me to pastebin now?
<rcsheets> Jasonn: pasting that much stuff into the channel is less awesome
<rcsheets> yes, that would make it much more legible, and it wouldn't scroll away while we talk about it
<Jasonn> ok
<Jasonn> one sec
<Jasonn> rcsheets: http://paste2.org/p/1731529
<rcsheets> cool. that's exactly the same output i get.
<Jasonn> heh
<Jasonn> yeah, I know
<rcsheets> O_o
<Jasonn> i tried to connect at school too
<rcsheets> oh, i was wondering how you got into my box
<Jasonn> lol
<Jasonn> [18:59:17] rcsheets is rcsheets!rcsheets@kumquat.picosecond.org
<Jasonn> well, thats not an obvious security flaw ;)
<Jasonn> anywayyy
<rcsheets> um
<Jasonn> how shall I fix thais?
<rcsheets> if your hostname has to be a secret, you're doing something wrong.
<Jasonn> :3
<Jasonn> ok anyway
<rcsheets> anyway, is the host otherwise responsive? does it have a non-empty /etc/hosts.allow?
<Jasonn> it does not have a non-empty hosts.allow file
<Jasonn> but
<Jasonn> it was working fine last night
<rcsheets> w00t double negative
<Jasonn> and I tried to connect this morning
<Jasonn> :3
<rcsheets> i see
<rcsheets> is anything else running on it that you can check? like a web server?
<Jasonn> and telnet works
<Jasonn> and yeah, I have a web server, and IRC server running
<Jasonn> both work
<rcsheets> you're running telnetd and you're telling me *I'm* insecure?
<Jasonn> I can get into the box, if thats what im askin
<rcsheets> ok, well if you can get into the box then have you looked at the logs?
<rcsheets> specifically auth.log?
<Jasonn> I am running telnetd, usually killed, which I start with a web manager when I need it ;)
<Jasonn> where is taht auth located?
<rcsheets> in /var/log
<Jasonn> I am looking now
<flatline> Hi, I'm trying to have an install over ssh, I have my ssh ready, partitioned my hdd, I'm looking for someone help me through the way
<Jasonn> flatline: how do you intend to install over ssh? doesnt the OS have to be installed to ssh into it?
<Jasonn> or am I wrong?
<flatline> Jasonn, booted with ubuntu-server 11.04 cd had that installation bug related with the NEC drives
<flatline> so I set up a ssh connection and left work, came home, will try to do the installation over ssh
<rcsheets> oh, interesting.
<Jasonn> flatline: wont work, you will lose connection  many times
<Jasonn> why not just move your monitor over to the box and connect to it?
<Jasonn> rcsheets: nothing there that I see shouldnt be there
<rcsheets> Jasonn: context = bootchart?
<Jasonn> :3
<Jasonn> rcsheets: Can I just give you telnet access to the box?
<flatline> Jasonn, that box is at work, I'm home, cd drive is not working properly, so my other option is getting myself to work at 2:06AM
<rcsheets> oh whoops i got you confused with someone else
<flatline> so I'm trying to make sure I really have to go to work to do that before leaving the warmth of my pyjamas
<rcsheets> Jasonn: you could, but i'm a stranger on the internet.
<flatline> also, I've did this with a live CD before
<Jasonn> rcsheets: so can you do it for me :D
<Jasonn> ?
<rcsheets> Can I? Sure.
<Jasonn> heh
<Jasonn> well, I mean
<Jasonn> now you got me doubting myself ;)
<rcsheets> My rate for sysadmin tasks is $100/hour. I accept PayPal sent to rcsheets@acm.org.
<rcsheets> You'll need to pay for the first two hours in advance, of course.
<flatline> all you need is chroot and a bit of luck I suppose, and damn binutils which is not included in ubuntu-server installer environment :(
<flatline> rcsheets, how much for not the task but help?
<rcsheets> flatline: help in the channel is free.
<Jasonn> rcsheets: honestly, how do I fix this :x
<rcsheets> flatline: however i have no idea how to install ubuntu over ssh, so someone else will have to help with that.
<foenix> can anyone give me advice about stopping a raid device?
<rcsheets> Jasonn: so sshd isn't logging anything?
<Jasonn> flatline: I am telling you, it cant be done
<Jasonn> rcsheets: oh, that, no
<flatline> rcsheets, :( I'm pretty new in ubuntu but have had my experience in fedora (since 8) and arch linux lately, if there was a through guide I would be more than happy to follow
<foenix> I've checked fuser and no one's using it
<rcsheets> flatline: *shrug* i've never tried such a thing.
<flatline> rcsheets, also accepting possible guide whereabouts
<flatline> ok :( thanks
<rcsheets> sorry
<rcsheets> maybe try the forums?
<rcsheets> Jasonn: try restarting ssh?
<Jasonn> rcsheets: done, same problem :x
<Jasonn> I am not that stupid :p
<rcsheets> Jasonn: turn up the sshd debug level? i think there's an option for that in sshd_config
<Jasonn> yeah?
 * Jasonn goes
<foenix> I'm getting the following when I check my block holders: https://gist.github.com/1305236
<foenix> I can't stop the disk RAID using mdadm or umount
<foenix> umount freezes and mdadm returns "mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy
<Jasonn> rcsheets: fixed :D
<Jasonn> twas the damned hosts.deny
<Jasonn> was preset to *
<rcsheets> ah
<rcsheets> that doesn't explain it working yesterday but not today.
<Jasonn> well
<Jasonn> its fixed
<Jasonn> now
<Jasonn> and thats all I need toknow
<Jasonn> \o/
<Jasonn> rcsheets: and my server is running debian, btw
<foenix> any advice on raid arrays or should I consult another channel?
<Jasonn> !volunteers | foenix
<ubottu> foenix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jasonn> :3
<Jasonn> just meant the last paty foenix
<rcsheets> Jasonn: interesting choice of channel
<Jasonn> rcsheets: ubuntu ~ debian
<rcsheets> i like debian though
<Jasonn> yeah
<Jasonn> its a nice OS
<Jasonn> ubuntu is overfilled with crap now
<rcsheets> well, that's the cost of popularity
<Jasonn> and I wouldnt trust it with a server I need to be up for a long time
<rcsheets> foenix: i'm not that familiar with md, sorry. is a file system mounted from dm-1?
<Jasonn> rcsheets: I still use the desktop though :D
<foenix> i don't really know
<rcsheets> foenix: ...or a swap space
<foenix> no swap
<Jasonn> even though I detest unity
<rcsheets> foenix: mount | grep dm-1
<foenix> it's a 10 disk array
<Jasonn> its nice overall
<foenix> rcsheets: no return on that command
<foenix> I don't care if I wipe the array
<rcsheets> well what *is* mounted?
<foenix> rcsheets: I updated https://gist.github.com/1305236 to show what is mounted
 * rcsheets clicks
<foenix> rcsheets: the bottom entry has disappeared
<rcsheets> foenix: can you umount /mnt/data and then retry your mdadm command?
<rcsheets> oh
<foenix> I did the umount and it said it was never mounted
<rcsheets> that's ... pretty weird
<foenix> i think there's something seriously wrong with mapper
<rcsheets> this is why i prefer hardware raid :)
<foenix> I've been having a ton of issue with this server
<rcsheets> sorry i'm not sure what to tell you.
<foenix> anyway to setup hardware raid with this server? Any way to force the kernel to unmount the fs/raid?
<foenix> hw raid over ssh seems kinda impossible :\
<foenix> rcsheets: this all started when the RAID was catastrophically degraded, I lost 9 out of 10 disks
<foenix> I have no clue why
<rcsheets> that is a lot of disks.
<foenix> my intution is telling me that ubuntu is trying to mount one of the slave disks rather than the md
<foenix> which is likely considering the clowns I work with (and who have server access)
<foenix> mdadm -D /dev/md0 is hanging
<rcsheets> i am sadly quite clueless for mdadm related things
<rcsheets> and no one else appears to be around
<foenix> yeah, and I'm the most capable tech in my non-profit org
<foenix> capable = can use the command line
<rcsheets> foenix: what is your relatively tech-light nonprofit doing running a server/
<rcsheets> ?
<elz89> On a fresh install of 11.10, when I run sudo apt-get update, the last line says the following "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<rcsheets> elz89: also using gb.archive.ubuntu.com on oneiric, i am not seeing that.
<foenix> rcsheets: our non-profit builds websites for non-profits
<foenix> I have a lot of django apps I've been running with vagrant and want to try using the server to create virtualization
<rcsheets> foenix: perhaps it would be worth outsourcing the infrastructure so you can focus on the web stuff?
<foenix> rcsheets: we got the server donated and the hosting will be free at the library
<foenix> believe me, I want to focus on the web stuff
<rcsheets> yeah but when it breaks your customer nonprofits are not going to be benefitting much
<RoyK> bug 202009
<rcsheets> just a thought
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 202009 in grub "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202009
<foenix> my servers don't usually break. I'm fairly certain a newbie to the team fucked something up when she was trying to figure out how to set up RAID+LVM. I had set it up, but she wanted to learn how. She probably forgot to stop something so I've spent the last 6 hours fixing it
<rcsheets> elz89: oh i'm on 64-bit though, so i'm not getting the same stuff you are anyway.
<foenix> fuck it, I'm going to call the co-lo centre and have them do a manual reset
<rcsheets> foenix: your library is a colo? O_o
<elz89> rcsheets: youve lost me?
<elz89> rcsheets: how do you know i'm talking about 32?
<rcsheets> elz89: well now i'm confused, because you said "i386_Packages" but now i see on my 64-bit box i'm also updating i386_Packages
<foenix> rcsheets: the city library has co-lo services for us for free because we were the first free Internet provider in my city
<elz89> rcsheets:  ;-)
<foenix> we actually still have free dial-up access :\
<rcsheets> foenix: interesting setup.
<foenix> yeah
<rcsheets> foenix: good luck with the raid :(
<foenix> when it works
<foenix> ty
<foenix> you know of any other freenode channel I could ask
<foenix> ?
<rcsheets> i dunno, you could ask alis
<RoyK> ffs - bug 202009 was reported some three years ago and is still not fixed
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 202009 in grub "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202009
<rcsheets> RoyK: feel free to work on it. :)
<rcsheets> RoyK: are you experiencing the problem on something more recent than lucid?
<RoyK> see the bug - it was there on hardy as well
<rcsheets> RoyK: right, sorry, what i meant to ask was whether you're experiencing the problem on something more recent than whatever was the most recent release mentioned in the bug.
<RoyK> and no, I don't want to upgrade my servers to something non-LTS
<jiriki> amen
<jiriki> ubuntu LTS has been a great repo overall
<jiriki> just upgrading from LTS to another one was... a disaster
<RoyK> rcsheets: if canonical or whatnot can't fix critical bugs, who can?
<rcsheets> RoyK: grub is open source. anyone can fix its bugs.
<jiriki> btw are there any good feeds (blog or whatever) on ubuntu server stuff, some tags on delicious work ok but havent' tuned to anything else
<jiriki> apart from the mandatory mailing lists
<RoyK> rcsheets: may I please ask you to be nice or would you like me to tell you to fuck off?
<rcsheets> RoyK: I didn't intend to be anything other than nice. If you'd like to tell me to fuck off, I'll be happy to /ignore you.
<RoyK> rcsheets: if a bug was posted some three years ago and still isn't fixed, what would that do to the ubuntu name?
<rcsheets> RoyK: Then don't use Ubuntu? What do you want from me?
<RoyK> I don't know who you are....
<rcsheets> RoyK: then why be so hostile?
<rcsheets> RoyK: do you think i'm canonical? should i personally go fix this bug for you?
<RoyK> just replying in the manner of your chat
<rcsheets> Best of luck to you, RoyK.
<RoyK> idiot
<qman__> agreed
<jiriki> haters gonna hate
<RoyK> and no, that's not a grub issue, it's an ubuntu issue
<qman__> yeah, it's clearly an issue with the upgrade process
<RoyK> packaging, updating configs
<RoyK> qman__: all those servers have been installed with lucid
<RoyK> no upgrading
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-22
<JanC> RoyK: it's an issue with how update-grub for "grub 1" works; this should be fixed with "grub 2" though
<RoyK> JanC: last I checked, new installs with lucid used grub 2
<JanC> grub 2 doesn't use menu.lst
<RoyK> JanC: all pf the machines with this problem are installed with lucid from scrach
<RoyK> all of, even
<JanC> the bug you pointed to is for grub 1 & menu.lst, so if you have an issue with grub 2 it must be another bug...
<JanC> RoyK: are you sure you're using grub 2?
<RoyK> bug 873198873198
<RoyK> bug 873198
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873198 in grub2 "grub.cfg is not updated (dup-of: 202009)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873198
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 202009 in grub "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202009
<RoyK> JanC: 873198 is the one I'm seeing
<JanC> that's talking about an upgrade, which keeps grub1 in MBR unless you install grub2 manually?
<RoyK> neither of my machines are upgraded
<RoyK> all basic lucid installs
<JanC> I doubt this is really a duplicate
<JanC> grub.cfg should never be edited manually
<JanC> as all the config is elsewhere
<JanC> so there is no reason for debconf to not update it?
<RoyK> well, grub.cfg seems to be the thing that chooses the kernel
<RoyK> and that doesn't seem to be upgraded
<RoyK> or updated
<JanC> grub.cfg is auto-generated by update-grub (for grub2)
<RoyK> should-be-auto-generated
<JanC> alle the configuration about what should go into it is under /etc
<RoyK> JanC: I have a one year old grub.cfg
<RoyK> on several servers
<JanC> RoyK: I'm not saying there can't be a bug, I'm saying it can't be the same bug as that grub1/menu.lst bug  ☺
<RoyK> agreed
<JanC> so the duplicate status is wrong IMO
<RoyK> yep
<elz89> Did anyone see my 'apt-get update' problem earlier on a new install on oneiric?
<JanC> jdstrand: ^^^ you might want to look at that again  ☺
<RoyK> JanC: how can you revoke a duplication?
<JanC> jdstrand: RoyK's bug report #873198
<JanC> RoyK: I guess by pressing the edit button before the "Duplicate of bug #..." in the sidebar?
<JanC> RoyK: it's possible that for some reason update-grub thinks that grub1 is still used, or whatever
<RoyK> how could  that be, when lucid is installed?
<JanC> or for some other reason it thinks grub2 is not used
<JanC> well, you can use grub2, grub1, lilo, and a couple of other bootloaders in lucid
<JanC> I guess there is some logic somewhere to detect what's used, and there might be a bug somewhere in that logic (just guessing)
<JanC> or there might be another reason
<JanC> if your /boot is on a separate partition, you might want to make sure grub knows that
<foenix> rcsheets: this is the worst day of my computing life
<Patrickdk> royk, grub1 was default in lucid, till 10.04.2 I believe, then grub2 became default
<Demosthenes> so i have usb2 mass storage devices going offline using usb3 ports. they just stop, or say "Buffer I/O error" and go offline.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879749 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879749
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879751 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879751
<elz89> why does 'apt-get update' fail on new install of oneiric?
<elz89> When I run 'apt-get update' the last package has a hash error, but this is a fresh install on oneiric? I don't understand why this is happening? Can someone please shed some light on the matter?
<Ursinha> elz89, what's the package?
<elz89> Ursinha: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Ursinha> elz89, it seems people are having this problem, check this out and see if that helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11377550
<Ursinha> cdrom line seems to be uncommented
<Ursinha> is that your case elz89?
<elz89> Ursinha: yes, and I have it twice at the top of sources.list?
<Ursinha> elz89, both are uncommented? and it's a fresh install?
<elz89> Ursinha: correct :-)
<elz89> Ursinha: Do you know what I should do?
<pdtpatrick_> what version of python is on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<andol> pdtpatrick_: Default version is Python 2.6.5.
<al-maisan> Hello there! I have a daemon running on 3 machines (32 cores, 64 GB RAM each) and it gets restarted (via SIGHUP) on all 3 in a timespan of 5 minutes. I am trying to find out who and why triggered the restart. Any advice on that?
<andol> al-maisan: logrotate script?
<Halitus> Hi, Is it possible to install ubuntu server to a usb stick? what about as a persistent Live version?
<al-maisan> andol: are you saying some kind of logrotate script is restarting the daemons?
<andol> al-maisan: Well, I am suggesting you look into the possibility of that happening.
<al-maisan> andol: I see, I will have a look. Thanks!
<Halitus> Hi new question. Am i able to put the swap on a software raid array?
<ersi> al-maisan: It's highly likely that it's logrotate, it usually SIGHUP's daemons when it has logrotated (so the daemon open a new fd to write its log to)
<al-maisan> ersi: should I see the daemon in question mentioned somewhere in /etc/logrotate.d/** in that case?
<al-maisan> what is puzzling me that when I look at /etc/logrotate.d/ there is no mention of the daemon that gets restarted (celeryd), "grep -i -r celery /etc/logrotate.d" draws a blank
<ersi> HM.
<ersi> Hm.*
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879850 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879850
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879851 in mysql-5.1 (main) "libmysql dependency issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879851
<uvirtbot> New bug: #879853 in munin (main) "Munin upload 1.4.6-1ubuntu1 drops fixes / sponsor debdiff instead" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879853
<mydogsnameisrudy> looking for a way to turn of or change time of screensave (black screen) server 11.10 were is config file?
<www2> hi can someone helpme with my dovecot setup?
<www2> i get this error: doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 50: Unknown setting: unix_listener
<www2> and this is my dovecot.conf http://pastebin.com/rHLL5WAK
<www2> hi anny one that can help with a config problem in dovecot?
<adler100> hi. im searching for a tool to log the system utilization while i would like to attack my apache server via a ddos attack (Byte Range Header) running on ubuntu 11.10. This is for a special school work. Im asking because it is possible that the pc will freeze while the attack is running.
<RoyK> adler100: sysstat/sar?
<adler100> and it is possible to log these informations for a special process?
<RoyK> adler100: I don't think sar/sysstat can do that
<adler100> ok
<adler100> i found one: its called logwatch
<RoyK> lol
<jamespage> www2 - from memory I thing that the unix_listener setting has to be within an auth service block
<jamespage> as it is on line 38
<www2> thx
<Zerpy> Hia guys, I'm installing Ubuntu Server 32bit 11.10 at the moment.. Then I get to the GRUB install, and it wants me to write where the boot loader should be installed.. atm it writes "/dev/mapper" in the textbox :S
<qman__> using fakeraid?
<qman__> if so, don't
<Zerpy> I made the raid0 via my bios
<qman__> turn that off and just use the software
<qman__> you _can_ use it, but it'll just make things messy, exemplified above
<qman__> and offers no advantages over mdadm
<Zerpy> So when I install ubuntu server I should make the Partitions manually instead?
<RoyK> Zerpy: really, software raid is better
<Zerpy> which means? :p
<RoyK> Zerpy: turn off that fakeraid, create partitions manually for use with raid. I usually create three partitions, same size, on each disk, one small (1GB) for /boot (ext2), one for swap (=RAM size) and the rest for / (ext4). Flag those partitions to be used for RAID, then choose "configure RAID", create three mirrors, go back, and place filesystems on the RAID devices as needed
<RoyK> then again, the layout is your choice, I just posted what I usually do
<Zerpy> I followed ur tip :D Thank you
<Zerpy> when I did try to save the settings it said that sda3 and sdb3 couldn't run on same 'location' :S
<aleksei`> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<van7hu> hi folks, I am creating an irc on my lan, I could connect to server from client, but alway got disconnect soon after, I am using ircd-hybrid, any suggestion?
<van7hu> s/irc/irc server/
<qman__> check server logs for any errors, see if there's a way to enable more verbose logging on the ircd
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880020 in lxc (main) "oneiric container install problem #1: resolvconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880020
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880026 in lxc (main) "oneiric container install problem #2: locales not generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880026
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880030 in lxc (main) "oneiric container problem: missing /run/lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880030
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880036 in lxc (main) "lucid container in oneiric host does not shut down properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880036
<koolhead17> hi all
<elz89> !daap
<wo0f> yo
<wo0f> does 32bit use less memory to run apps?
<wo0f> like would a ubuntu32 vm be better(allow more usable memory)?
<qman__> no, not really
<qman__> if you're running 32-bit applications, 64-bit requires 32-bit libraries along with 64-bit ones
<qman__> so technically it does use a little more, and makes more available, but not to any significant degree
<qman__> use whatever is best suited to your application
<Patrickdk> wo0f, technically, if you app uses lots of pointers, yes, 32bit would save memory
<Patrickdk> but the cost of switching from 64bit to 32bit and back normally makes it better to just stick with 64bit for everything
<wo0f> Patrickdk, rgr
<koolhead17> 64 bits ++
<zerpex> anyone here that ever played with the s3cmd script? for sending files to amazon s3?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880106 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880106
<Frank_> Hey, I have an issue - my remote Ubuntu server hangs with   unloading iptables modules and I can't do anything about it.
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-23
<ven1ce_> hello i installed a new kubuntu 11.10. now i'm facing really long boot times
<ven1ce_> dmesg output is http://pastebin.com/KpasWmSd
<ven1ce_> i'm kinda stuck. the #kubuntu guys refered me here :/
<ven1ce_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/unicornoneiric201110233.png/ is the corresponding boot chart
<ven1ce_> cd #kubuntu
<ven1ce_> ups :P
<ven1ce_> ^^
<uvirtbot> ven1ce_: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<ven1ce_> a bit late ^^
<rnigam> Hi I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I recently isntalled intel compilers on it and tried to run a simple hello world program using icc hello.c and I ended up getting the following error: /usr/include/features.h(323): catastrophic error: could not open source file "bits/predefs.h"    #include <bits/predefs.h>       Can any one tell me how I can fix this error? Is there a package I am missing?  Thanks
<RoyK> rnigam: I guess that might be a problem with icc, not ubuntu
<rnigam> Royk: Thanks. Do you know of any channel where tht question can be answered ?
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> I guess the intel IPP guys may know
<rnigam> IPP?
<RoyK> rnigam: try with gcc, if it works there, ubuntu should be good
<RoyK> ICC, sorry
<patdk-lap> maybe the kernel headers aren't installed?
<rnigam> patdk-lap: I installed the icc statically on another server and then copied over the installation binaries ! Are you suggesting I need to recompile intel compiler again on this server?
<rnigam> and yes the program works fine with gcc
<RoyK> rnigam: I wouldn't recommend using non-LTS releases for production
<rnigam> RoyK: it is an experimental set up.
<patdk-lap> hmm, if gcc works, then it's just probably icc not having the right default paths for it's include files
<rnigam> patdk-lap and RoyK : Here's an interesting thing... I just isntalled apt-get install ia32-libs and recompiled and now I get a run tme error saying "hello.c(2): warning #1079: return type of function "main" must be "int"
<rnigam>   void main()"
<rnigam> and the program is #include<stdio.h> void main(){ printf("HelloWorld"); }
<rnigam> i changed the return type to int and it works fine ! Can you guys help me out in understanding what is going on here ?
<rnigam> nevermind. My bad. For some reason, Intel compilers assume the return type of main function to be int by default and they throw a warning if it is anything else. It is not a error !
<amero> hello
<amero> what is the default root's password
<amero> that setup set when installing ubuntu server
<RoyK> amero: there isn't a default root password
<RoyK> amero: login as an admin user and sdo
<RoyK> amero: login as an admin user and sudo
<amero> ah i see
 * RoyK is not
<amero> hehe
<amero> how do you enable the boot message logging?
<amero> i enabled the bootlogd but i dont see any log in /var/log/boot
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880172 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880172
<RudyValencia> Can Ubuntu Server be an Active Directory server?
<qman__> short answer, no
<qman__> it's possible to do some of the things active directory does, at varying degrees of compatibility
<qman__> it's involved, to say the least
<RudyValencia> I probably should set up a Windows Server box as a DC and then use Ubuntu in a VM for whichever tasks need it then
<jmichaelx> installing 11.10, got to network config step, said it was succesful. screen then was purple, and has remained that way for 10 minutes now. is it likely the installation has died?
<qman__> if by purple you mean blue, then probably
<qman__> otherwise, hardware failure is more likely
<jmichaelx> qman__: i don't think anyone would call it blue.... nor do i think there is a hardware failure
<jmichaelx> i am trying to see if a list of known issues with the installer exists
<qman__> the non-GUI installer used with server and alternate uses #0000FF blue as the background
<jmichaelx> qman__: sure looks purple to me, whenever i have used it
<qman__> the GUI, desktop version uses bona fide purple, though
<qman__> at least in recent versions
<jmichaelx> qman__: this was a text installer... does the server image even include a GUI installer?
<qman__> no
<jmichaelx> yea.... it is definitely purple. who knows why.
<jmichaelx> the installation failed. i will start over, but i have a hunch this will happen again
<qman__> hmm
<jmichaelx> it had been running natty, but i just finished replacing the drives, and intended to do a fresh oneiric install
<qman__> it may have changed, I haven't installed 11.10 from disc
<jmichaelx> yea
<jmichaelx> i am installing with USB, but am of course user a disk iso
<qman__> I think it does time zone after network
<qman__> so it may be searching for network time or something
<qman__> try setting up with no network configured
<jmichaelx> could be that the new drives are the issue. they are sata 3, but as far as i knew, sata 3 drives can generally be used with sata 2 controllers
<jmichaelx> qman__: i may try that, ty
<qman__> depends on the drives, may need a jumper set
<qman__> I recall some SATA 2 drives needing a jumper for SATA 1
<jmichaelx> qman__: ok, that may well be the issue. i'll have to check on that... though i may wait until tomorrow
<jmichaelx> yea, that was the case... and may well be the case with these
<jmichaelx> many thanks fr the help, good night!
<Halitus87> Hi all, I am having some mdadm issues. The array size seams very small in df. I have 3x2Tb drives in a raid 5 configuration. But it seams to see each drive as 250Gb any ideas?
<Guest54999>  Can someone help me with apache2, I tried lamp from TASKSEL and apt-get install lamp-server^ and both times I get apache2: Syntax error on line 230 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory Action 'start' failed. --------------------- this is on a fresh 11.10 install
<venice__> hi i'm experiencing unreasonably long boot times on a fresh install of 11.10, corresponding dmesg is http://pastebin.com/g0kdi5kB and a typical  boot chart is http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/unicornoneiric201110231.png/ , any ideas would be helpful. 120 seconds or more certainly  seem out of place since the system used to boot in about 45 seconds with 11.04 or the versions before it. :)
<g0tcha> hey guys, im planning to move ubuntu server 10 to a new server hardware, i want to do a fresh install of ubuntu server 11 on it. how can i copy over the users of the old isntall to the new install?
<Duvrazh> Question about Apache2 configuration and FQDN, I want my server to respond to all requests sent to home.mydomain.net, which is a forward to DYNDNS that is updated by my router. Would the correct setting be to have apache respond to all requests?
<Duvrazh> server's hostname is not a FQDN
<Duvrazh> although it could be but I'm not sure if I need it to be
<Dingdong> how come my entries I add to resolv.conf arent persistent over reboots
<Dingdong> I dont have any network connections showing up in the network manager - I installed ubuntu server 11.10 and then lubuntu ontop
<lenios_> Dingdong, do you have dhcp defined on any interface?
<Dingdong> I cant connect via putty on win7 machine tho so network is functionl
<lenios_> in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dingdong> no, it s configured as static
<Dingdong> I CAN connect via putty :P
<lenios_> i mean, dhcp can override this file
<Dingdong> yes, but interfaces doesnt hold any dhcp entries at all, I clead that out and set it to use static
<patdk-lap> dingdong, any number of things can rewrite resolv.conf
<patdk-lap> such as vpn programs
<patdk-lap> I normally just uninstall resolvconf, to make it so nothing edits it
<bennym> I need a package that willl allow an ubuntu server machine to gather the system loads/RAM usage/other stats from itself and other ubuntu server machines and graph them and display them as a webpage. Does such a thing exist, or should I get hacking?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880339 in mysql-5.1 (main) "AppArmor profile needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880339
<qman__> bennym, nagios / icinga
<bennym> They look like the sorta thing I'm looking for. Thanks!
<RoyK> bennym: rather use munin
<bennym> I'll check that out too then :L
<RoyK> icinga is good for alerting when things don't work too well, munin is better with nice graphs
<bennym> "A default installation provides a lot of graphs with almost no work." - Munin
<bennym> EXCELLENT!
<bennym> Approval of munin, exactly what I wanted!
<RoyK> bennym: it creates nice graphs
<bennym> That it does. It's a little empty thus far but it should turn out ok :L
 * RoyK also uses hugin, but for other purposes :P
<RoyK> norse mythology is somewhat funny, Odin the great leader has lost an eye, Tyr, the god of war, is singlehanded.. Tor is just stupid :P
<bennym> RoyK, how do I stop munin showing the postfix graphs (which are just a waste of space)?
<bennym> nevermind, it disappeared (a while after I  killed the plugin too)
<RoyK> beerbroy: no idea
<koolhead17> hi all
<www2> can some one help me why i can not log in on my dovecot imap server? configs http://pastebin.com/dCxLUAXH
<www2> can some one help me why i can not log in on my dovecot imap server? configs http://pastebin.com/dCxLUAXH
<uvirtbot> New bug: #880514 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.5-2~build1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880514
<alaing> Hi I installed coldfusion on my ubuntu server edition machine but it doesn't seem to start when the server gets booted up can someone help me? I'm having to manually go into my coldfusion bin directory and run ./coldfusion start
<wordp> hello I am new to ubuntu server administration. I have version 10.4.  I just installed the lamp server and wordpress. I get to see the wordpress install page. The problem I have is that I cannot see the pictures I have upload when I click to view a posts where I inserted an image. How can I make the images be displayed in a post? Thank you
<lenios> wordp, your problem is related to wordpress, not ubuntu
<lenios> try on #wordpress
<wordp> thanks lenios, I will check #wordpress I tried here first because i thought it may have to do with file permissions
<wordp> join #wordpress
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> whats the syntax of route to be added permanently in /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<kaushal> on 8.04 and 10.04
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-15
<benbro> do I need to distribute a large number of files over several folders or can I put all of them in a single folder?
<benbro> for example, when handling user avatars or forum attachements
<TheLordOfTime> that's dependent on the forum software benbro
<TheLordOfTime> phpBB for example stores uploads in one place, avatars in a separate area, but all in individual folders
<TheLordOfTime> but i dont know about others
<benbro> TheLordOfTime: I'm implementing it myself
<benbro> I'm asking about performance
<TheLordOfTime> benbro, ah.
<benbro> is there a number N above which performance will degrade
<andol> benbro: Yes, for a sufficiently large N you will want to split files into different subfolders.
<andol> (No, I don't have any good value for N)
<benbro> ok :)
<patdk-lap> it's rather large
<patdk-lap> and extreemly dependent on the filesystem
<patdk-lap> my netapp would have issues with >2k files per folder
<patdk-lap> ext* seems happy in 10k, even 50k
<benbro> I'm using ext3
<benbro> 10K or 50K is no that much
<qman__> if you're expecting that many, you should probably store them in the database rather than as files
<qman__> (many forum softwares already do this)
<benbro> I thought that using a db for static files is a bad idea
<qman__> only if you also store frequently changing data in the same table
<patdk-lap> depends
<benbro> using several subfolder shouldn't be hard
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066359 in openssh (main) "ssh not functional on xubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066359
<d95> I'm planning disk partitioning for a couple of new Ubuntu 12LTS servers.  I've read about problems arising from partitions not being aligned to cylinder boundaries.  I've seen conflicting info as to whether that's still a valid, current problem, or not.  Here's an older thread from a year and a half ago that suggests using gparted to get the alignment right.
<d95>   If I'm installing a new UbuSvr 12LTS instance, will it's install process take care of doing that correctly?  Or do I really have to use some other tools to preformat the disks?
<d95> its*
<adam_g_>  /win 9
<thierry_> hi everyone, is there a possible way please to deactivate login on start? ( and be able to launch the system without needing an interaction)
<rbasak> thierry_: on server? I'm not sure that makes sense! Did you mean on the desktop, and if so you probably want to ask in #ubuntu?
<thierry_> yup on server rbasak  :)
<rbasak> It already starts without needing an interaction, doesn't it?
<rbasak> And you want a shell prompt on start without a login?
<thierry_> rbasak:  nope, it asks for a username
<thierry_> and a login
<rbasak> Based on what I think you want
<rbasak> You probably want to edit /etc/init/tty1.conf
<rbasak> Look at the manpage for getty under the "-a" option
<thierry_> yup , that's what i'm doing :)
<thierry_> i'm testing
<rbasak> You're welcome.
<thierry_> thanks!
<thierry_> it worked :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066834 in awstats (main) "LevelForFileTypesDetection=0 produces unexpected results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066834
<drag0nius> how would i recover some files recently deleted?
<drag0nius> im not rly sure what happened but files from folder disappeared ;d
<suigeneris> hi
<suigeneris> I have a dedicated server and am creating a VPS. then I logged in and got the error Error, some other host already uses address x.x.x.x when I typed ifup eth0. any ideas?
<skaet> roaksoax,  any update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1066556 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<skaet> jamespage, are you aware of any updates on MAAS issue?  is roaksoax going to be online today?
<jamespage> skaet, he's west coast US today so may be a little late starting - I will take a look anyways
<skaet> thanks jamespage,  want to know if we're going to need a d-i fix (and it should be included in next set of image spins), or if its going to be localized to server image.
<xnox> "<stgraber> the new livefs server install is really impressive! Installing a maas VM here took 3 minutes including answering all the d-i questions ;)"
<ogra_> then we really need to improve the questions :P
<varac> hi, i'm looking for support for cloud-init, is there a dedicated channel or should i ask here ?
<varac> i'm trying to set up a static ip with cloud-init and i doesn't have success
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> i need to copy data from remote server1 (which i can authentocate to using an ssh key) to remote server2 (which i can authenticate to using an ssh key). i've read that this is possible using agent forwarding, but i've also read that agent forwarding is considered somewhat insecure and should be prevented.
<tomreyn> is there another way to achieve this in a more secure fashion?
<tomreyn> i.e. should i use this or is it a bad idea? scp -v -o "ForwardAgent=yes" -p -r root@SERVER1:/PATH/TO/DIR root@SERVER2:/PATH/TO/DIR
<pmatulis> tomreyn: one option is to copy between 2 remote hosts (a,b) is using the localhost (c) as a proxy (goes through it).  a -> c -> b
<pmatulis> (delete first 'is')
<tomreyn> pmatulis: where "localgost" is the controlling client?
<tomreyn> not an option here because of bandwidth
<pmatulis> tomreyn: otherwise, copy directly but the public key of 'a' needs to be installed on 'b'
<tomreyn> i was hoping for some proxycommand trickery
<balboah> uhm. how do you get the default config files back for a package? I removed them and re-installed the package but hey didn't come back :)
<drag0nius> there was purge command
<balboah> ah fixed it
<balboah> dpkg -i --force-confmiss
<uvirtbot> New bug: #919451 in php5 (main) "PHP CGI arbitrary code execution vulnerability" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919451
<LarrysDesk> Hi.  I'm about to DL a UbuntuServer install CD.  The "alternate install CD" seems to have more capabilities on it.  Is there any reason NOT to use the alternate?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066916 in tftp-hpa (main) "package tftpd-hpa 5.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066916
<xnox> LarrysDesk: alternate cd are dead. The server & alternate cd installation options are the same.
<xnox> LarrysDesk: as both use(d) the same text based installer.
<xnox> LarrysDesk: server cd has d-i + more server related packages (others can be fetched over the network at install or post-install time). alternate had d-i + more desktop related packages (others can be fetched over the network at install or post-install time)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066929 in maas (main) "duplicate entry added to named.conf.local on each package reconfigure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066929
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066935 in maas (main) "named.conf.rndc.maas is insecure by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066935
<jamespage> pmatulis, any chance you could review/merge https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/serverguide/12.10-updates/+merge/128906
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066938 in maas (main) "maas-dns changes default bind rndc key and breaks initscripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066938
<fusion27> I'm kind of a noob sys admin, been programming for a long time, but I'm the only that thinks linux is cool here at work so I "earned" the task of setting up a Java server for a new client.  I stuck it on AWS with Ubuntu server, which is pretty sweet.  Got them set up with Tomcat 7, MySQL, Git and Java 6.  They now want a mail server, is there a de-facto best one to set up?  I've never set up a mail server for someone.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066942 in munin (main) "cps_ plugin autodetection is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066942
<pmatulis> jamespage: pushed up.  we'll see if anyone minds the lateness...
<jamespage> pmatulis, thanks!
<krew> hello
<krew> how i can crete server vpn on ubuntu?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> how...
<RoyK> vpm connection?
<RoyK> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<krew> ubuntu 10.02 ?
<RoyK> no such thing
<krew> ubuntu 10.04
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK, lol?
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK, did you read it as "can i create server vpn on ubuntu?"
<RoyK> yes
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<RoyK> long day at the office - hour after hour in meetings...
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK, try that, with no sleep
 * TheLordOfTime had less than 3 hours sleep last night, and has had midterms all day.  same thing as meetings, no?
<RoyK> dunno - meetings can be rather heavy too, discussing secure storage and such with scientists that sometimes think that even if a system is meant to be secure, they want all the basic functionality like internet access, printing etc. takes some time to rub in that, no, that's not secure etc
<jamespage> pmatulis, does the trunk get published anywhere?
<pmatulis> jamespage: no.  it is just built before release.  you can build it yourself however very easily
<pmatulis> jamespage: the html/pdf that is
<jamespage> pmatulis, I wanted to point someone else at it
<jamespage> (did a local build to check it looked OK)
<pmatulis> jamespage: ok
<catphish> i'm having trouble with tftp and pxe, transfers seem to fail with strange retransmissions
<catphish> the same tftp transfers to a non pxe client seem to work fine
<krew> vpn server ...
<krew> <<RoyK>> please ask on the channel
<RoyK> krew: yeah, PMing for support is bad netiquette
<krew> how can I do to create my vpn server?
<RoyK> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<drag0nius> my networking starts only after timeout
<drag0nius> think it hangs on eth1 or wlan0
<drag0nius> but after timeout it starts
<drag0nius> http://pastebin.com/d2NZxVbk heres my /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> drag0nius: why would you use br0 with both eth0 and wlan0?
<RoyK> drag0nius: IIRC you also need configs for those ports to bridge from, they might not be up-ed
<RoyK> and again, a default gateway shouldn't be set for more than one NIC, since the gateway is system global
<drag0nius> im using server as router and br0 stands for LAN
<drag0nius> with eth0 as WAN
<drag0nius> so i guess i should delete gateway from br0
<drag0nius> its eth1 and wlan0 bridge btw
<RoyK> delete that gateway
<RoyK> the gateway goes into the routing table in the server's ip stack
<RoyK> aka route add -net default gw x.x.x.x
<LarrysDesk> I'm installing Ubuntu Server.  In the installer, I ctrl-alt-F2 to get to a shell, and want to install grub to a specific drive's (/dev/sdb) MBR.  When I exec "grub-installer /dev/sdb", I get a bunch of errors:
<LarrysDesk> "mount: mounting proc on /dev/sdb/proc failed: Not a directory;mount: mounting sysfs on /dev/sdb/sys failed: Not a directory;chroot: can't change root directory to /dev/sdb: Not a directory;chroot: can't change root directory to /dev/sdb: Not a directory;Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>"
<RoyK> chroot to /target and mount -a
<RoyK> then try again
<RoyK> btw, if installing on mirrored drives, the installer should do the grub things right for you
<LarrysDesk> RoyK It's an external drive that'll get moved - I need to 'point' to it. that worked! AND i now "have" grub-install from ubuntu, rather than just grub-installer from BusyBox
<LarrysDesk> um.  after a ctrl-alt-f2, how do I get BACK to the installer?
<RoyK> alt+(left/right)
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: wow.  the 'mysteries' on installs .... thanks!
<drag0nius> why would you even use ctrl?
<RoyK> alt+left/right is just console business
<LarrysDesk> drag0nius: because I was told to ...
<RoyK> drag0nius: perhaps because that's what needed if doing it from X
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: worked like a charm, thanks!  I'm booted from the HD on which I installed Ubuntu-Server.  To my surprise, I'm at "Ubuntu Desktop".  I though server install had NO 'desktop' stuff -- AND, was expecting to get dropped into an install step -- somewhere -- where I select "security updates automatically" and "install OpenSSH server".
<LarrysDesk> That's from old Ubu10 notes -- has Ubu12 change the way of things?
<RoyK> no desktop is installed with ubuntu server
<RoyK> did you have an old installation there?
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: I'm staring right at it ...  Nope.  Brand new install to a brand new disk.
<RoyK> you have to specifically install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage to get ubuntu desktop
<RoyK> probably harry potter is lurking behind you
<LarrysDesk> Never specified a thing ...
<RoyK> you can't even specify ubuntu desktop from the normal server install
<RoyK> (iirc)
<RoyK> was this 12.04?
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: No, 12.04.1. ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<RoyK> that doesn't include a desktop
<LarrysDesk> Well, it came from somewhere ... this is the 1st Ubuntu install I've ever done.  I've DL'd one CD ...
<LarrysDesk> anyone, I now know it should NOT be there.  I'll DL from a different mirror, and try again.
<RoyK> just checked on a server install - couldn't find desktop anywhere
<LarrysDesk> Then more "mysteries" ...
<RoyK> did you go through "manual packages"?
<RoyK> usually I just install ssh from the installer and do the rest manually
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: nope.  never got to it.  installed the bootloader, set the system clock, the CD autoejected, then I rebooted.
<RoyK> well, I just installed an ubuntu server as a VM
<RoyK> no X up
<RoyK> nothing
<RoyK> just plain old ubuntu server
<RoyK> and by "just" I mean now, after you said desktop came up
<RoyK> just to test
<holstein> LarrysDesk: are you wanting a desktop? you might want to get the main ubuntu live CD... and install from there, or xubuntu
<LarrysDesk> Clearly, mine's possesed, then :-/
<RoyK> or lubuntu
<LarrysDesk> holstein: Nope.  Want a server.  No graphics/DE kruft ...
<RoyK> LarrysDesk: perhaps you chose the "alternate" cd?
<RoyK> that's got x
<holstein> LarrysDesk: then, just install the server and dont install a DE
<RoyK> alternate looks a bit like server
<RoyK> too bad they discontinued that in 12.10
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: I have ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso.  holstein I did, and I didn't.
<RoyK> seems like you have an old install on that usb drive
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: Nope.
<RoyK> well, ubuntu server doesn't include X
<RoyK> so it's got to come from somewhere
<LarrysDesk> Unless Western Digital is shipping 2TB Enterprise drives preconfigured ...
<holstein> LarrysDesk: it *does* work though.. the facts are as follows.. the default ubuntu server iso doesnt install a DE... this is your first install of ubuntu
<RoyK> perhaps there was some old shite on that
<holstein> LarrysDesk: you might just need to take a minute to get used to the process, or make sure you are booting into the new OS you installed
<LarrysDesk> I fully formatted the drive myself -- so it would have to have survived formatting
<RoyK> well, try again
<holstein> LarrysDesk: or, you would have the alternate desktop iso by mistake
<LarrysDesk> holstein: THere's only ONE Ubuntu instance around here.  If I'm booted to Ubuntu, and I am, then it is.
<holstein> LarrysDesk: or you ran a command after install that pulled in a DE
<LarrysDesk> holstein: no, and, no
<holstein> LarrysDesk: sure, but *something* is going on... and we can only help you troubleshoot as volunteers here
<RoyK> LarrysDesk: just try again - I've installed ubuntu server perhaps 100+ times, and no GUI has shown up
<RoyK> LarrysDesk: and give me the md5sum of that iso
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: Right.  Like I said above ... [10:38] <LarrysDesk> anyone, I now know it should NOT be there.  I'll DL from a different mirror, and try again.
<holstein> LarrysDesk: you could just check the md5 sum
<LarrysDesk> holstein: As I said, I did
<holstein> LarrysDesk: there is an alternate installer that is not the server version
<LarrysDesk> asked, and answered.
<LarrysDesk> I have ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<holstein> i suppose im just skeptical if this is your first experience installing ubuntu
<LarrysDesk> ok
<holstein> did you install *anything* after installing the os?
<LarrysDesk> no
<RoyK> LarrysDesk: really, there is no X on the ubuntu server CD
<LarrysDesk> ok
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: sry, missed your question above ... md5sum of the current iso -> a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17
<RoyK> lemme wait for the download first
<RoyK> canonical's servers are dead slow
<pmatulis> is there a tasksel thingy that will bring X in?
<RoyK> dunno - didn't find any when I just tried
<RoyK> an "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should do it
<LarrysDesk> RoyK: I just DL'd a new instance from the fastest server I could find: http://linuxfreedom.com/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<RoyK> I'll just wait for the one from ubuntu.com
<RoyK> 10 minutes left
<RoyK> getting 6-700kB/s on a 60Mbps link
<pmatulis> LarrysDesk: you should be able to look at the apt logs and see when, and in what context, X packages were introduced to your system
<patdk-wk> royk, odd, I was getting 9MB/sec from uk to us :)
<LarrysDesk> pmatulis: Not anymore ... disk's been reformatted.  Starting fresh ...
<pmatulis> LarrysDesk: oh well
<TheLordOfTime> i need a release person to set something against precise:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1065555
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1065555 in nginx "Known segfault in 1.1.19 (the current stable)" [High,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> that's supposed to be set in Precise afaict
<drag0nius> im trying to run executable file
<drag0nius> and getting no such file or directory
<drag0nius> any ideas?
<shauno> how are you trying to run it ?
<drag0nius> ./utserver
<drag0nius> even from autocompletion
<drag0nius> its pretty much fresh install
<drag0nius> of ubuntu server
<drag0nius> -su: ./utserver: No such file or directory
<drag0nius> think i got it, need ia32-libs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1067029 in lxc (universe) "lxc-start fails on 'lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud' container" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067029
<smoser> hallyn, ping
<smoser> i do not think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1067029 is a dupe\
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1067029 in lxc "lxc-start fails on 'lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud' container (dup-of: 1060404)" [High,New]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1060404 in upstart "update-grub runs and fails in containers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smoser> of bug 1060404
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1060404 in upstart "update-grub runs and fails in containers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060404
<smoser> oh. i see. you've mounted /de/vtmpfs
<hallyn> smoser: right, it's not a dup of the symptom, but the cause
<hallyn> SpamapS: are you by any chance available for a lxc precise-proposed accept?
<smoser> hallyn, i was just confused as to it being a symptom even. as in order to get to 'update-grub', you would have had to have gotten well past where i was failing.
<smoser> (when upstart tried to open /dev/console)
<keithzg_> Hmm. I've set up LDAP authentication on a local network, but on this most recent client-server although users can authenticate just fine, sudo-ldap fails with "sudo: ldap_sasl_bind_s(): Can't contact LDAP server". Anyone have any ideas why that might be?
<zen> Hi, i've got a juju question i could not answer myself. I need to deploy node.js and the node-app charm quite works, but i need to add git repositories which are ssh-key protected. so a sub-charm which adds "my" ssh key
<keithzg_> Nobody has any ideas about my Sudo-LDAP question? I've gotten it half-working now by removing the symlink of /etc/sudo-ldap.conf -> /etc/ldap/ldap.conf, but now it times out and claims the passwords are incorrect, even though they were just used for logging in.
<sarnold> keithzg_: heh, how is timing out forward progress? :)
<keithzg_> sarnold: okay, maybe just sideways progress; I've proven I can at least change the error condition ;)
<sarnold> keithzg_: aha! :) that's optimism. :)
<sarnold> keithzg_: can sudo properly resolve the hostnames?
<Mikevin> my startup scripts don't see my homefolder it seems, could this be because of the homefolder not being decrypted on startup?
<keithzg_> sarnold: actually, i think I have it working now; seems it was an issue with the cert
<keithzg_> sarnold: at least, adding "tls_checkpeer no" made it magically work
 * keithzg_ clearly fails at certificate signing and utilization
<sarnold> keithzg_: hrm. if that variable does what I think it does, you run the risk of exposing the password to a fake ldap host
<keithzg_> sarnold: indeed, but at least I know now that the issue is the certificate; I'm actually trying to get it to authenticate against a series of LDAP servers, arranged for failover (and replication within the cluster)
<keithzg_> sarnold: for now, I've commented back out tls_checkpeer and pointed tls_cacertfile towards the .pem for one specific server, and that seems to be working
<sarnold> keithzg_: do your servers shre the .pem?
<sarnold> I'm sure that made sense somewhere.
<keithzg_> sarnold: yeah, they do, but IIRC I put the hostname into it when I signed the certificate, so that's probably where it's choking on. Trying to figure out now if one can sign a cert with multiple cn= fields, or whatnot; I'm kindof dim when it comes to ssl certificates.
<sarnold> keithzg_: oof, seems unlikely, that's what that whole SNI mess is about. :/
<keithzg_> sarnold: yeah, I wasn't originally thinking about replication, so I made some foolish decisions early on in this process, heh
<sarnold> keithzg_: can you do something cheap like get them all to answer to the same hostname?
 * TheLordOfTime pokes SpamapS
<keithzg_> sarnold: Hmm, well the idea is to have it automatically failover if one of the hosts is unreachable.
<sarnold> keithzg_: at least irc.oftc.net does similar, DNS round robin... hosts get added and removed from DNS queries based on load, availability, location, etc. and all are perfectly happy to be known as "irc.oftc.net"...
<keithzg_> sarnold: I know you can put wildcard entries into the CN field, so I could put "cn = *.mynetworkname.internal" . . . but that doesn't really accomplish much then. So I'm hoping there's an option in between specific hostnames and wildcards
<sarnold> *.ldap.example.com?
<keithzg_> sarnold: yeah, and that's actually one of the first steps right now, planning on making the LDAP server(s) primarily accessed through ldap.yadda.yadda
<daniellog> Hi, has anyone installed sickbeard on their server?
<keithzg_> sarnold: the way the primary sysadmin has things set up here though I'm not sure it'd be easy to redefine that alias on the fly in any way beyond manually
<sarnold> keithzg_: indeed, probably neither (wildcard, rr dns) are things to do on a whim...
<daniellog> anyone?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1067101 in lxc (universe) "processes terminated with status (N) on lxc-start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067101
<hallyn> stgraber: if i push something to ubuntu:lxc right now, will that end up copied into  lp:ubuntu/r/lxc  as far as you know?
<Daviey> hggdh: Hey, are you around?
<Daviey> g0bl1n: would yu be able to validate the MAAS install fix?
<Daviey> err, hggdh ^^
<stgraber> hallyn: I think it'll, yes.
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-16
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065775 in maas "dbus and avahi-daemon not started after package install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065775
<hggdh> Daviey: is it already available?
<hggdh> Daviey: MAAS works :-)
<^robertj> i've got mail that I want to deliver through our external email host and it wants me to authenticate before I relay, is ssmtp the best way to do this?
<decbot> good evening. Would anybody here know the primary differences or  a resource describing the differences between ubuntu & ubuntu server?
<decbot> besides the obvious gnome/kde/xfce not installed by default.
<qman__> decbot, that's pretty much it
<qman__> no GUI, couple of differences in the kernel, default package set
<patdk-lap> qman, no differences in the kernel anymore
<patdk-lap> atleast I don't believe there are in quantal
<patdk-lap> it was almost gone in precise
<qman__> I thought it used a different scheduler, and had a couple other tweaks
<qman__> not much difference at all though
<patdk-lap> well, in precise, 64bit both use the same
<patdk-lap> but 32bit was pae difference only I think
<patdk-lap> ya, used to be that way
<patdk-lap> defenetly was that way back in lucid :)
<patdk-lap> ya, in precise we have, generic, generic-pae, and virtual
<patdk-lap> quantal, I believe only generic
<decbot> good to know. I'm running a lamp/dovecot/postfix/samba box at home on a low-power Via chip (yeah, not intel nor amd)
<patdk-lap> don't have access to my quantal test machiens at the moment to double check
<Danawar> hey ubuntu server i have added screen -S plotcreative -p 0 -X stuff "pex reload"$'\n' to my root cron tab and it does not seem to be running it, when i run it in a terminal it works would there be any reason for this?
<_ruben> Usually related to missing environment variables in cron's environment
<Danawar> _ruben: could you expand what environment variables would i need to set up i have added the code to a .sh file and tryed to run that with cron and it still does not work would ther be an error with my crontab file
<_ruben> Danawar: nope .. wouldn't know .. nor would i know the requirements for those commands to work properly
<Danawar> * * * * * root mysql -u### -p### phpbb < /home/danawar/scripts/forumup$
<Danawar> * * * * * root /home/danawar/scripts/pexupdate.sh
<Danawar> this is what my crontab looks like
<Danawar> would there be any issues there that would stop the second command from running?
<Danawar> * * * * * root mysql -u## -p## phpbb < /home/danawar/scripts/forumupdater.sql
<Danawar> Sorry for the cutoff on the first one
<darthanubis> anyone using xencenter to manager there xcp install in ubuntu server?
<darthanubis> wondering if therre are any issues with pulling up a console
<acidflash> auto eth0
<acidflash> iface eth0 inet static
<acidflash> what are my other options, instead of auto ?
<TJ-> see "man interfaces"
<acidflash> yeah, thanks,
<acidflash> i saw it
<TheLordOfTime> if anyone sees SpamapS, let him know i'm pinging him.
<feisar> Hi, I'm setting up a webserver (apache) and sql server (mariadb). I need to install the php5-mysql stuff on the webserver but it wants to bring in MySQL too which I don't want because that's going to run on the other server. How do I stop php5-mysl from pulling in mysql?
<feisar> *php5-mysql sorry
<TheLordOfTime> feisar, you can't install php5-mysql without installing MySQL dependencies
<TheLordOfTime> since php5-mysql is built around mysql and has dependencies with mysql in order to run
<feisar> ok so how is it recommended to have the database on another server - just let the dependencies be brought in and ignore them?
<TheLordOfTime> feisar, php5-mysql will pull the information to interface with MySQL
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not certain it pulls in mysql-server
<TheLordOfTime> it shouldnt
<TheLordOfTime> *dissects php5*
<feisar> oh right, maybe I miss-understood.... i think it pulls in mysql-common
<xnox> feisar: php5-mysql depends on a client only.
<xnox> feisar: and for faking packages you can use equivs but that's for stuff that would e.g. depend on mysql-server
<TheLordOfTime> it pulls in the mysql client data feisar
<TheLordOfTime> not mysql-server
<TheLordOfTime> mysql-common is data shared with both last i checked
<feisar> ah i see, thanks a lot : )
<feisar> (and thanks xnox)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to stabbing nginx's source code
<zastern> When  I login to my ubuntu servers I see something like "21 packages can be updated." Is there a way to actually list these packages, besides using apt-get upgrade and being prompted to actually udpate them
<zastern> i Just want a non-interactive list
<zastern> ah, apt-show-versions -u
<hallyn> ahs3: hey, what do you think, my tickler file says it's time to promote netcf to unstable? :)
<ahs3> hallyn: heh.  i haven't looked -- any bugs reported?  if not, then it prolly is time
<cornfeed> hello hello. I am having an issue that I would consider deserving of "triage" I am running an ubuntu 12.04 server amd64 on a Lenovo tower server (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859106114) between 24hrs and 96hrs, it will hard freeze all that can be done is a hard reset... I have a catch all log going to /var/log/messages, but nothing useful in there and nothing useful in dmesg is there anyway I can get some kind of lo
<cornfeed> g? I even left top open for days waiting for it to freeze but there was nothing useful on the screen
<hallyn> ahs3: nope, don't see any new bugs
<ahs3> hallyn: kewl.  it's on my todo list, then.  thx for reminding me :).
<hallyn> ahs3: thanks!  ttyl
<cr3> hi folks, when I run something like "stop network-manager" as a normal user, I get: stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.69" (uid=1000 pid=5818 comm="stop network-manager ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<cr3> what the heck does that mean? I've rarely seen such an opaque error message :(
<cr3> brendand: http://toroid.org/ams/etc/upstart-error-message
<brendand> :)
<cr3> brendand: I would still like to know what part of that error message is intended to mean the command should've been run as root and what part might be intended for something else
<brendand> cr3 - me too
<cr3> brendand: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#strange-error-when-running-start-stop-restart-or-initctl-emit
<cr3> brendand: "The reason for the very cryptic error is that the job control commands (start, stop and restart) and initctl communicate with Upstart over D-Bus."
<brendand> cr3 - oh, of course
<balboah> how do I do this without the user interface thing? e.g. from a script: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata. Or where is that configuration file?
<cr3> brendand: so, how about we special case upstart errors: when the output string contains "Rejected send message", then change the error to something appropriate about invalid permission, otherwise use the original error which is sometimes valuable
<cr3> brendand: for example, if I run "stop network-managerr", notice the extra "r", I get: stop: Unknown job: network-managerr
<balboah> found it
<brendand> cr3 - ok
<jcastro_> arosales: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloudserver-r-framework-charms and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-juju-appserver-support
<jcastro_> seem to be about the same thing
<jcastro_> should I just nack mine?
 * arosales looks
<arosales> jcastro_: ya looks similar. Since Bruno has some info already in it, lets just add to his.
<jcastro_> okey
<arosales> good catch
<jcastro_> mhall found it
<jcastro_> nice, superciding in lp oopes it
<arosales> fyi: OpenStack keynote starting shortly at http://www.openstack.org/home/Video/
<amenthes1> is there anyone in here who might give me a hand with tw_cli (3ware Raid management utility)?
<amenthes1> i'd like to remove a drive from a unit. I wish to use that drive for a new, different unit.
<genii-around> amenthes1: I'm not familiar with that software but there seems to be a fairly comprehensive manual for it here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/tw_cli.8.html
<amenthes1> genii-around: thx!
<amenthes1> i found my problem: the hard drives were grabbed into degraded arrays by the "autorebuild" flag
<amenthes1> i disabled it
<amenthes1> now i can do tw_cli /c0/pXX remove
<amenthes1> and a rescan
<ninjix> anyone have a moment to help with a NFS problem that "should" be easy?
<patdk-wk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ninjix> I'm trying to get my www-data user to access a "git" group on an NFS share
<ninjix> can't understand why the www-data gets an access denied on the NFS mount but not on local directories with that are chmod 750 with group = git
<patdk-wk> nfs2/3 or nfs4?
<ninjix> 12.04 defaults to nfs4?
<ninjix> but I don't have security turned on
<patdk-wk> depends on how you setup the server
<patdk-wk> the client does
<ninjix> with client I'm doing mount nfs-server:/exported-share /mnt/foo
<ninjix> the idmapd looks good
<ninjix> I've even made sure that the "git" group gid is the same on the server and client
<ninjix> did simple usermod -a -G git www-data
<ninjix> made a test dir in /tmp and set its group to git and chmod 750
<ninjix> and that works when I sudo su - www-data
<ninjix> I'm running glusterfs client on the same client machine and not encountering this strange permission problem
<ninjix> so, it gets stranger
<ninjix> I can access the mode 750 directories with the owning user account from the client
<ninjix> but not members of the group
<sarnold> ninjix: does the 'id' program show that those _processes_ are members of the group? Keep in mind, _processes_ have a user, a group, and supplemental groups.
<ninjix> sam_one: yes, id show the same
<harovali> hi, I'm managing a Lucid Ubuntu Server, and I needed the newer kernels because of the bug that made sync() stall everything. I did apt-cache search -n linux image backport  , and the newest kernel available seems to be 3.0.0 (linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric). I installed it, but problems persist, and I'd like to install a 3.2.x kernel. Is there a backported kernel 3.2.x to Lucid?
<ninjix> sam_one:  uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data),121(git)
<ninjix> I get that on both client and server
<sam_one> ninjix, I think you mean sarnold :)
<sarnold> ninjix: btw, rn != m :)
<ninjix> sorry
<sam_one> np
<sarnold> ninjix: so, you say, "client and server" -- which server? nfs will do group membership tests, http will not..
<ninjix> sarnold: understood, the goal here is to provide a read-only NFS export from our git repository server to a web app running on a different machine
<ninjix> the web application is running under the www-data account
<sarnold> ninjix: okay, cool; so you've got same group (and group numbers!) on both machines, and the web app is part of the git group, and the data is group-owned by the git group?
<ninjix> sarnold: correct
<sylwedydd> I just installed -server 12LTS on an Atom525-based box.  When logged in @ console, every 10-15 seconds, I get 40-50 of these: " [drm:atom_get_src_int] *ERROR* ATOM: fb read beyond scratch ...".  Digging around (e.g. https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/memory-leaks-in-centos-6-2-a-947037-print/) suggest this is a 'harmless' video/frame-buffer error.  I'd like to make it stop/go away -- console is basically unusable in this
<sylwedydd> state :-/  Not sure why fb is involved -- as my graphics card is an onboard radeon.
<sylwedydd> Any suggestions how to go about curing this?
<sarnold> sylwedydd: dmesg -n 1 may paper over the problem well enough for you to ignore
<ninjix> sarnold: here's a look at the permissions drwxr-x---  2 git  git  4096 Oct  4 14:23 team-project/
<sylwedydd> sarnold: hi.  how's that?  these messages spew to the screen no matter what I'm doing
<sarnold> sylwedydd: dmesg -n changes the "log level" of the console. dmesg -n1 asks for only emergency messages to be sent...
<sylwedydd> sarnold: But I'm not using dmesg ...
<sarnold> ninjix: and those permissions are consistent through the entire tree?
<ninjix> as a supplementary "git" group member I expect the www-data account to be able to access the directory
<sarnold> sylwedydd: perhaps you should take fifteen seconds to read the dmesg manpage. :)
<ninjix> sarnold: tree on which end? the sharing NFS server or the app server?
<sarnold> ninjix: you've confirmed that the web application actually _runs_ with that group? that's not just a testing shell?
<sarnold> ninjix: either end
<ninjix> we'll I've been testing with a sudo su - www-data
<genii-around> sarnold: It may be something in their glusterfs setup which is interfering with access
<sylwedydd> sarnold: smiley face doesn't make a smartass smaller
<sarnold> ninjix: yeah, the web server may not actually _start_ with that group...
<ninjix> sarnold: fair, but shouldn't a shell spawned with 'sudo su - www-data' get that group?
<ninjix> even using newgrp to spawn another shell doesn't work
<ninjix> what's more I tried creating a directory in the /tmp with the same user:group and permissions
<ninjix> the www-data account can access those
<ninjix> using the same test
<ninjix> genii-around: you suspect glusterfs is interfering?
<sarnold> ninjix: well, the group ownership will be set via the upstart script, which will probably use start-stop-daemon, which may or may not bother with supplementary groups. (It's been a while since I looked.)
<sarnold> ninjix: hrm, so, even your testing shells fail? :/
<ninjix> sarnold: yes, haven't even tried tweaking the Apache init yet
<sarnold> ninjix: makes sense. :)
<sarnold> ninjix: I know nothing of glusterfs; even my nfs experience is a bit weak, but I very much recall being bitten by mis-matched gid numbers there, so that one sticks... :)
<ninjix> sarnold: yeah, run into the uid/gid problem a number of times before but this one has me scratching my head
<sarnold> ninjix: me too.
<sarnold> ninjix: strace it? tcpdump?
<sarnold> tools of last resort...
<ninjix> :)
<genii-around> ninjix: Have you tried mounting with async ?
<ninjix> yeah... or just go sticky bit on the git repo.... :(
<ninjix> genii-around: yes, I've tried async and sync
<ninjix> mount -o nfsvers=3 has the same problem
<genii-around> Hm
<ninjix> [solved] it was the RPCMOUNTDOPTS=--manage-gids property in the /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server
<sarnold> ninjix: woot!
<ninjix> if that is enabled you loose supplementary groups but get to exceed the 16 group limit
<sarnold> o_O
<sarnold> why would you ... 16 ... but no supplemental.. ?
 * sarnold brain hurt
<ninjix> don't know... and definitely do not feel like looking into the NFS src for that answer :)
<sarnold> ninjix: thanks for reporting back. :)
<ninjix> sarnold: thanks for helping me. I wasn't using the term "supplementary" in my Google searches until you brought it up
<sarnold> ninjix: I'm glad you got there, because I was definitely out of ideas.
<tobin> I'm trying to craft a new precise ami (ebs backed) from: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/precise/server/released.current.txt. I'm using the amd64 EBS ami/ami listed in current, however i continually hit grubdom. Any ideas?
<tobin> I've also tried amazon pv-grub aki listed on their site but still no love. Same thing, stopped at the grub prompt
<jabba_> hello, I am trying to configure a ipsec-l2tpd (openswan-xl2tpd) service on my home-server, to connect a smartphone for example. the vpn-server is 192.168.0.5 on the lan, the ppp0 device gets 192.168.0.240 and the connecting device gets 192.168.0.241. the problem is, that the connecting device only reaches 192.168.0.5 once connected to the server.  any suggestions what _could_ be the failure?
<jabba_> do i possible miss some routes? (though all nodes are on the same network...)
<jabba_> during login of a client (iphone or android phone) i get an entry like this in my auth.log: "init: Failed to spawn network-interface (ppp0) pre-start process..."  - is this critical?
<firc> hi people
<firc> need some help. Trying to install ubuntu with megaraid. The install cd/usb is unable to detect my hard disks
<firc> How do I proceed? I tried with the 11.10 alternate cd as well. It gets to the screen with partitioning info ( with an empty list )
<firc> I tried the desktop version also, it did not detect my hard disks. I did a fdisk -l and it did not show up.
<genii-around> firc: Have you tried: sudo modprobe megaraid
<firc> for the desktop cd?
<genii-around> firc: For any of them. You can get to a busybox in server install too in tty2 and tty3
<firc> Ah I see
<firc> I'll try that
<firc> The problem with server install is, when I select install ubuntu, my screen blanks out and it seems stuck ( the same with 12.04 alternate cd ).
<firc> the desktop cds boot up fine, but don't detect my hdd. I'll try modprobing
<genii-around> firc: If it installs that way, you will also want to put megaraid in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules  and rebuild it
<firc> It should detect the drives
<firc> currently, even fdisk can't list the drives
<genii-around> Yeah, so I'd do the modprobe then check dmesg output
<firc> genii-around: i tried that. Still doesn't work. Dmesg does mention about LSI SAS megaraid drivers
<firc> But when I start the install step, it cannot detect the drives ( less that 4.4 gigs available )
<genii-around> firc: There are more than a few megaraid drivers. You may need the SAS one
<firc> Although, fdisk -l shows up sda1 as fat32
<firc> I see, how do I get that?
<genii-around> Just use megaraid_sas in the modprobe command instead . May want to do first though: sudo modprobe -r megaraid
<genii-around> ( to unload the previous one )
<firc> How do I know if it worked? The disks should show up with fdisk ?
<firc> I do not think it worked though, since I don't see my disks.
<genii-around> firc: Yes, ideally fdisk would see your array now at this point
<firc> hmm. Is it because of the missing drivers?
<genii-around> firc: Can you pastebin: lspci -nn
<firc> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/uFVJW2A8
<genii-around> firc: megaraid_sas  seems to be the correct driver for device:vendor of 04:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] [1000:0079] (rev 05)
<firc> hmm. So modprove megaraid_sas should work?
<firc> modprobe*
<patdk-lap> hmm, modprove checks it's right? :)
<sarnold> hehe
<firc> can I see why it failed? The logs?
<sarnold> I'd like that... :)
<genii-around> firc: Is your system on this page? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1000:0079-RAID/
<firc> genii-around: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201205-10989/
<firc> So it should be supported?
<genii-around> Yup
<genii-around> firc: The main issue seems to be then the video problem.
<firc> Oh you mean to say, that in the server version it must be detecting the disks fine?
<genii-around> firc: eg: If you are somehow able to get past that with the server install, then the raid controller should work out-of-the-box
<firc> Hmmm
<genii-around> firc: Have you tried manually appending for instance the kernel option of vga
<firc> yeah I tried that. I also removed the quiet option
<genii-around> Seems to have some oddball video card, "ASPEED Technology Inc"
<firc> yeah
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-17
<smoser> genii-around, try nomodeset
<smoser> as a kernel option.
<genii-around> smoser: I'm looking into the video card, hard to tell what driver it normally would use
<genii-around> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1a03/2000 is not enlightening me
<smoser> your problem is for server?
<smoser> or desktop
<firc> server
<genii-around> smoser: They want server but video blanks out, even with vga set at boot. Desktop apparently loads fine but no raid support
<genii-around> ( and yet their system is on the list of certified systems)
<genii-around> firc: Did you try the nomodeset ?
<firc> yeah, just did. same result. Blank screen
<smoser> genii-around, try passing cmdline 'nomodeset'
<firc> did that too. (F6) and added nomodeset
<firc> I have to go now. But thanks for the help genii-around and smoser. I'll try this again tomorrow. At least now I know its the video driver causing the issue
<genii-around> firc: I'll be here all week 10am onwards EDT
<firc> great. thanks!
<delinquentme> Can curl be used to get the IP of the server which a particular domain name resolves to?
<rext7> just use nslookup
<rext7> nslookup www.whatever.com
<sarnold> delinquentme: I don't see any command line options that sound like they'd do it in the --help listing... but you could use 'host' (which may return several potential IPs...) or you could use ping, which will do the lookup and then route a packet to the host...
<sarnold> nslookup, blast from the past :)
<rext7> or "host www.whatever.com"
<delinquentme> sarnold, turns out that googling <url> IP
<rext7> dig
<delinquentme> does just fine
<rext7> whatever
<sarnold> delinquentme: oof. if you don't mind using a web browser and an unrelated external service...
<sarnold> .. and one that didn't work for me on the first one I tried. :)
<delinquentme> sarnold, I tried ping .. i guess I was missing some option?
<sarnold> oof, well, neither ping nor host nor nslookup nor dig will take an url, just the hostname
<sarnold> $ ping wiki.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> PING wiki.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.161) 56(84) bytes of data.
<sarnold> ... :)
<delinquentme> AHHH the slashes
<delinquentme> ping dislikes them.
<sarnold> yeah. turning an URL into a hostname may take a bit of ugly regex work :(
<rext7> echo "http://www.yahoo.com" | awk -F\/\/ '{print $2}'
<rext7> maybe?
<sarnold> rext7: now handle :ports :)
<sarnold> and username@passwords
<sarnold> anyway, dinner for real now :)
<Sprocks> has anyone set up an IRC server with nickserv and chanserv on ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> hi. i just noticed avahi-daemon running on my ubuntu 12.04 server. It's a vds, and after researching what it is.... i really have to wonder where it came from (i just did some apt updates and rebooted)
<CrypticS_> it's a zero-config daemon
<CrypticS_> like bonjour for mac/windows
<Gallomimia> this is a virtual server in a data center
<Gallomimia> a question i have to ask, with no possible way to answer, is was it there before.
<Gallomimia> the next question is, do i need it
<Gallomimia> hm. two instances of it...
<CrypticS_> read the docs to answer the second question
<Lavvy> Hello guys, someone should tell me how to locate openstack in ubuntu server install, cos ubuntu says it shipps ubuntu 12.xx with openstack. Please am newbei in ubuntu
<sarnold> Lavvy: in general, 'apt-cache search foo' will search the package repositories you have configured for any packages matching 'foo' in the name or description; apt-cache search openstack shows a lot of related packages, hopefully you'll be able to sort out what you need from there...
<Lavvy> Ok tanx
<cornfeed> anyone around that has experience with setting up a serial console?
<SinZ> damn, ubuntu server 12.04 doesnt contain wireless keyboard drivers in the installer, meaning I cant even choose the language
<SinZ> nvm, appears it was just that wireless keyboard
<SinZ> The absence of WPA2-PSK worries me
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem on slapd when upgrading from lucid to precise: it says that slapcat cannot be run
<AnAnt> it seems that bug fix on #990742 didn't fix it !
<AnAnt> ah, fixed it by installing lucid's libsasl2-2 & libsasl2-modules !
<harovali> I was in need to run linux kernel 3.2.x in Lucid, so I copied a sources.list from a precise 12.04 LTS installation, then I ran apt-get update and then apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic-pae. This functioned well. The machine rebooted fine. However, the network did not get up. I went back to the original sources.list and removed the 3.2 kernel, and now I'm fine back at the Lucid backported kernel. What can ha
<tobin> Anyone around that can help troubleshoot an issue with the latest precise cloud image? I'm trying to re-package the amd64 ebs backend image as a custom AMI. I keep hitting issues with grub.
<genii-around> Was the fellow firc from yesterday back in yet? He had the LSI megaraid on Dell Poweredge C6100 ( Ubuntu certified system ) that the video was not working with the installer even with nomodeset or using vga
 * genii-around makes more coffee 
<ppetraki> can I just create an empty container using juju so I can prototype a charm in that environment?
 * ppetraki whoops wrong channel
<Belgarath> hi, anybody managed to install bfa brocade fiber channel scsi cards 415/815 on ubuntu?
<Belgarath> I see the drivers loading but the FC stays dead
<bubu\a> Hi guys, ubuntu 10.04 server I want to put in http_proxy  into a user env. Where is best place to do this? ~/.bashrc ?
<bubu\a> and if i put it in ~/.bashrc for the user
<Pici> bubu\a: for one user, or for all users?
<bubu\a> do I need to use http_proxy or export http_proxy ?
<bubu\a> for one user..
<jpds> bubu\a: Either one.
<bubu\a> what is the diff?
<jpds> bubu\a: export will send the variable to sub-shells.
<bubu\a> so if that user is using a ruby application to try and reach out to rubygems.org over a proxy....and the ruby application is configured to take the env variables for that user...it should be all good..?
<jpds> bubu\a: Should be.
<bubu\a> and if i wanted a specific address/IP not to be proxied
<bubu\a> I can use the export no_proxy="ipnottoproxy"
<bubu\a> ?
<jpds> bubu\a: Yes.
<bubu\a> ok cool
<bubu\a> and when I use envprint | grep proxy
<bubu\a> and I can see my http_proxy, https_proxy and no_proxy setting
<bubu\a> looks like they have been applied OK ..
<jpds> bubu\a: Only one way to find out if they work.
<pitti> hello
<pitti> I was setting up CanoniStack and juju, and "juju bootstrap" and "juju ssh 0" works fine
<pitti> but if I try "juju deploy" with anything (tried postgresql and jibel's jhbuild charm), the new "instance-id" keeps being at "pending", and nothing happens
<pitti> it's sitting like that for > 1 hour without any output in juju debug-log
<pitti> any idea how I can debug that?
<melmoth> pitti can you see the vm with nova list ?
<melmoth> can you log in it with ssh ?
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285076/ FYI
<pitti> melmoth: ah, I don't have nova installed, but I can't see it in euca-describe-instances
<melmoth> try to ssh in it. If you can, then you should be able to see what s going on with the charm install in /var/lib/juju/something
 * pitti installs python-novaclient
<pitti> melmoth: there is no instance
<melmoth> oh.
<melmoth> not normal.
<pitti> just the default one created by bootstrap ("0")
<pitti> but any other instance that deploy wants to create is never instantiated apparently
<melmoth> try to launch a vm manually, may be there s a problem there ?
<pitti> melmoth: "nova list" also just has the default ("0") one, just like euca-describe-instances and juju status
<melmoth> have also a look at euca-describe-groups
<melmoth> i have met people who had so many fallout from previous bootstrap that they hitted the quota for security group
<pitti> melmoth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285273/
<melmoth> that does not look like more than the default quota (dont know the numbe ron top of my head, but it more than that)
<pitti> melmoth: disclaimer, I just started with that whole juju thing some two hours ago, so I'm still learning
<pitti> melmoth: launch a VM manually> is that "euca-something"?
<melmoth> pitti does it works if you nova boot an instance ? euca-run-instances -k $NOVA_USERNAME -t m1.tiny ami-000000bf
<pitti> I don't see an euca-create-instance or similar
<pitti> melmoth: yes, I immediately get a new "pending" one
<melmoth> if it works, check the ami you use in the environment.yaml is the same as the one you can boot instance manually
<melmoth> if it is, try juju deploy with --verbose (or is it --debug ?)
<melmoth> just in case there s some hint
<pitti> melmoth: my environments.yaml doesn't have an ami name
<melmoth> ahhh. This may be a problem.
<melmoth> juju needs to know wich image to pick
<pitti> melmoth: but the default one that "juju bootstrap" created is the same, ami-000000bf
<pitti> melmoth: hm, how come that "boostrap" can figure it out, but not "deploy"?
<melmoth> no idea.
<melmoth> here, i have a default-image-id: something in my environment.yaml
<pitti> default-image-id: bb636e4f-79d7-4d6b-b13b-c7d53419fd5a
<pitti> melmoth: ^ I do have this
<pitti> (sorry, I thought it's something with ami-...)
<melmoth> hmmm, does not look like a euca- image id (looks like a nova one)
<melmoth> but may be you are not using the ec2 type (type: ec2) so in this case it could be ok
<melmoth> i dont know, i always use the ec2 type
<melmoth> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/provider-configuration-openstack.html indeed, i think you are using the openstack provider
<pitti> melmoth: right, I'm using openstack_s3 (that's canonistack, not EC2)
<pitti> not amazon ec2, anyway
<pitti> melmoth: I'll clean up the pending service and my test machine, and try again with --verbose
<hallyn> smb: i could still be doing somethign wrong, but using mostly the same juju charm, using canonistack, in precise using openvswitch-datapath-dkms gre tunnels work for me, while in quantal using the upstream openvswitch module, they do not.
<hallyn> (i'll get some tcpdump traces this afternoon to see if i can figure out where packets get lost)
<hallyn> has anyone here used openvswitch gre tunnels in quantal (recently)?
<smb> hallyn, You catch me without any context loaded and I am not sure I want to unload my current one... :)
<pitti> melmoth: so, I just cleaned up everything and ran it again, and this time I see it in nova list, but still pending in juju status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285302/
<hallyn> smb: sorry, i thought i'd pinged you on openvswitch when i was having trouble before (which turned out to be amazon-specific)
<hallyn> smb: keep your current context, i'll ping you when i get more data :)  thx
<melmoth> can if ssh in it  ? If not what does nova console-logs fd129f09-4606-4b25-8c6f-1ef47cca2442 says ?
<melmoth> pitti,once the machine has your ssh key (you ll see that on the console output), you can ssh in it
<melmoth> from there, you can try to see if there some problem with the actual charm being deployed
<smb> hallyn, Oh, hm, maybe but it might have been lost to me. Thanks, yeah best with a bug report (maybe subscribe me there and hopefully I notice any updates)
<hallyn> smb: since module is now upstream, bug against linux is appropriate?
<pitti> melmoth: ah, I can't yet, it seems (no public IP)
<smb> hallyn, If it was upstream in quantal yeah, might be a start at least
<melmoth> you should be able to ssh to the private one as well (with some ssh/config trick)
<hallyn> smb: thx
<melmoth> pitti https://pastebin.canonical.com/76737/
<pitti> melmoth: ah, thanks; I'm in
<melmoth> \o/
<pitti> melmoth: so it seems juju status doesn't see this, as machine "5" is still "instance-id: pending"?
<melmoth> may be the charm is still installing
<pitti> melmoth: there's nothing running on that server
<pitti> melmoth: and on debug-log I didn't see anything the whole time, including the 'deploy' command
<melmoth> do you have a /var/lib/juju ?
<pitti> melmoth: deploy --verbose -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285293/
<pitti> melmoth: /var/lib/juju> no
<pitti> dpkg -l *juju* -> none
<melmoth>  a /var/log/cloud-init something ?
<pitti> yes, cloud-init.log
<melmoth> look in there for any error
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285321/
<pitti> doesn't look like anything error-ish
<melmoth> hmmm
<pitti> melmoth: I can try again with another charm, would that help?
<melmoth> it cannot hurt :)
<pitti> postgresql didn't seem too happy either, is there a common one which really Ought To Work ™?
<melmoth> mysql ?
<melmoth> pitti can you add this key on 10.55.60.16  /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys (and be sure it s chmoded 0600) ?
<melmoth> https://pastebin.canonical.com/76738/
<melmoth> so i can log in, just in case
<pitti> melmoth: done
<melmoth> ok, i m in. let s dig
<pitti> melmoth: oh fun, I issued "terminate-machine 5" several minutes ago, and it's still up
<melmoth> huhu
<pitti> melmoth: (I did this after we discussed "try again with mysql")
 * pitti runs that anyway, shouldn't get in the way
<melmoth> i dont understand why there s no trace of juju whatshoewever
<pitti> melmoth: in case it matters, it's the "juju" package from current (i. e. final) quantal
<pitti> not precise
<pitti> ran "mysql"; first problem again, machine 7: instance: pending, and nothing in "nova list"
<pitti> nor in euca-describe-instances
<melmoth> weird.
<melmoth> i m wondering if  i m logged in on a machine juju started or may be the one you launched manually instead
<melmoth> because it was able to contact the metadata server but it does not even looks like it try to install juju
<pitti> melmoth: it should be a juju-started one; I don't remember starting a machine manually, how would I do that?
<melmoth> euca-run-instances or nova boot
<pitti> oooh, sorry
<pitti> right
<pitti> that was it
<melmoth> huhuh
<melmoth> ok. logging off this one then.
<pitti> melmoth: alright, so at least it's consistent -- juju deploy doesn't create machines, and instance-id: stays at "pending"
<pitti> melmoth: killing that machine, to reduce confusion
<pitti> gone
<melmoth> so, looks like your juju cannot start instances
<melmoth> let s try to boot one with nova, and the same image id
<melmoth> nova boot --flavor 1 --image 45203e5e-7a6a-4493-aa24-ea783460cbf9 --key_name mykey myinstance
<melmoth> something like that ^
<melmoth> just not sure what you should use for the mykey
<pitti> juju status is clean again, terminated mysql service and machine
<pitti> $ nova boot --flavor 1 --image 45203e5e-7a6a-4493-aa24-ea783460cbf9 myinstance
<pitti> ERROR: No image with a name or ID of '45203e5e-7a6a-4493-aa24-ea783460cbf9' exists.
<pitti> trying the one in my envirionments.yaml (bb636e4f-79d7-4d6b-b13b-c7d53419fd5a)
<pitti> that seems to have succeeded
<pitti> | 9697051e-adce-4df3-bceb-4101f12eb77b | myinstance                  | ACTIVE | canonistack=10.55.60.16
<pitti> melmoth: I didn't specify --key_name, it got it fine from the environment
<pitti> melmoth: I can't seem to ssh in, but at least the machine seems to exist
<melmoth> and the machine booted with the same image you set in your environment.yaml ?
<melmoth> hmmm
<melmoth> i must admit i have no real clue what s going on there
<pitti> melmoth: maybe I'll just tear it all down and restart from scratch
<pitti> melmoth: thanks a lot for hand-holding!
<melmoth> pitti,  hey if i were you, i wold try the ec2 provider
<melmoth> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack
<melmoth> just take the sample environment.yaml from there, adapt it to your setting, and try again
<melmoth> good luck :)
<pitti> melmoth: can do, if that's the preferred method
<melmoth> i have no idea. but it s a "work for me" one :)
<pitti> melmoth: I was following https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack/QuickStart
<pitti> melmoth: I can use that with juju as well, presumably
<melmoth> hmmm, yep, here it s says to use the openstack provider
 * melmoth is kind of lost
<melmoth> heyy
<melmoth> NOTE: Some of the above options have been deprecated. See, https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/provider-configuration-ec2.html
<pitti> ok, I'll terminate the default bootstrap machine as well, and remove everything, then start again
<SpamapS> ec2 is still the most reliable environment for juju, yes
<pitti> melmoth: much much better indeed
<pitti> melmoth: it created the machine, I can ssh in, and I see apt-get grinding
<melmoth> good sign
<pitti>     units:
<pitti>       jhbuild/0:
<pitti>         agent-state: install-error
<pitti> ok, that's now a charm bug
<pitti> but the VM looks okay, juju is isntalled and all that
<melmoth> yep, now you can see whats going on in /var/lib/juju/instances something
<pitti> 2012-10-17 16:50:18,474: hook.output@ERROR: Unable to locate package libudisks2-dev
<pitti> yep
<pitti> melmoth: thanks, now I know where the logs are
<pitti> melmoth: ok, this is territory I know again :)
<melmoth> good :)
<pitti> melmoth: so it seems I was running into an unfortunate bug when using the openstack type?
<melmoth> most probably
<pitti> melmoth: ok, thanks a lot for your time and help!
 * pitti needs to run now
<hallyn> SpamapS: is there any guidance regarding apparmor profile switching in juju?  Or is that TBD?
<hallyn> (juju-lxc)
<subman> Is it possible to setup an installation via netboot when my dhcp server is my router?
<SpamapS> hallyn: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<SpamapS> hallyn: you'd be able to tell me better than I can tell you, how apparmor works
<hallyn> SpamapS: I want to use juju-lxc to fire up containers that will run lxc.  that requires a modified apparmor policy.  Wondering how best to hook that in (if at all).
<hallyn> SpamapS: I can just have juju spawn them, write a new policy, and hack the config file after the fact (and restart the container) to use the new policy.  That's fine for me, of course.
<hallyn> my question was just whether it's somethig you've talked about at all.
<hallyn> Similarly (I don't need this right now, but) adding cgroup.devices.allow entries
<hallyn> If you haven't talked about those at all, then perhaps it's best discussed at UDS
<hallyn> (dunno if it'd be cleanly doable in environments.yaml)
<pgnd> When ssh'ing to any of my Ubuntu Server 10LTS boxes around here, @ login I see an 'informative' message (http://pastebin.com/NK4reH41).  I just built up a 12LTS box; when I ssh in, I get simply a shell prompt -- no message.  I know *I* never config'd that 'informative message', so am guessing that there's a package missing?  Any hints how to get that message back in place?
<sarnold> pgnd: that's probably from installing landscape
<sarnold> pgnd: if your new machine shouldn't be on landscape, you can still get some kind of useful message with pam_motd and the update-motd package
<subman> Is it possible to setup an installation via netboot when my dhcp server is my router?
<gabrtv> seeing Hash Sum mismatch on apt repositories
<gabrtv> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<gabrtv> http://pastebin.com/CrM2pBZa
<pgnd> sarnold: minor confusion then --> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kdXzhTN3
<sarnold> gabrtv: thanks, being investigated
<pgnd> googling on pam_motd ...
<sarnold> pgnd: oh :) perhaps apt-get purge update-motd?
<pgnd> sarnold: purged, logged out, ssh'd in -- still no message
<sarnold> pgnd: that may be where pam_motd comes in...
<sarnold> of course, there's hushlogin and all that. there's a fair amount that goes in at login time.
<SpamapS> pam_motd just shows /etc/motd
<SpamapS> /etc/pam.d/sshd:session    optional     pam_motd.so  motd=/run/motd.dynamic noupdate
<SpamapS> pgnd: things that update that file are where the helpful message comes from. I think landscape-client is one of those things
<pgnd> SpamapS: ah, so perhaps diff between 10LTS & 12LTS ... installing -client ...
<pgnd> SpamapS: nope.  still no message.
<pgnd> SpamapS: fwiw, the 12LTS box has no "/run/motd.dynamic" ...
<SpamapS> pgnd: right, Its updated in a somewhat lazy fashion
<SpamapS> pgnd: but I admit to not knowing what program actually updates it
<SpamapS> I believe it was at one time updated at login time, but that proved to annoy people because the logins would be slow sometimes
<RoyK> some of you might like this - just wrote/patched it - a small thing to find duplicate files in a directory tree http://karlsbakk.net/finddup/
<pgnd> SpamapS: It appears that "/usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo" *gathers* the info in that message, but still dunno what mv's that info somewhere that the shell login process grabs/displays it :-/
<LordOfTime> SpamapS, thanks for your expediency on processing that sponsoring of the uplpoad for that nginx bug :)
<LordOfTime> and isnt Q releasing tomorrow?
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: yeah
<pgnd> ah, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Oct 17 11:56 /etc/update-motd.d/50-landscape-sysinfo -> /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper*.  it's *there* -- so what do I restart .... ?
<LordOfTime> thought so, i assume the SRU team will be less busy once that happens?
<LordOfTime> (at least slightly)
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: actually I'm about to attack the precise-proposed queue right now :)
 * Nafallo lends SpamapS's his axe
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: its a fair assumption that some of the release team will be more free next week yes. Tho some will be busy with UDS plans/prep
<LordOfTime> true.
<LordOfTime> post-UDS, it should be quieter :)
<pgnd> bingo.  12's /etc/motd is a file.  rm /etc/motd; ln -sf /var/run/motd /etc/motd  fixes the problem.  message is back.
<blkperl> anyone else noticing slow speeds to ppa.launchpad.net?
<TheLordOfTime> blkperl, #launchpad.  BUT....
<TheLordOfTime> they're aware of currently id'd issues
<TheLordOfTime> there's a current issue with the uploader afaict
<TheLordOfTime> but also, given Q releases tomorrow at the earliest, i'd say that lag is expected as people push Q updates.
<blkperl> alright thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Is ppa:chris-lea/node.js still the best means to obtain node.js ?
<SpamapS> FunnyLookinHat: Its certainly very up to date. But the distro isn't so far behind anymore IIRC
<gabrtv> FunnyLookinHat: that's what we're still using
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok.
<FunnyLookinHat> as of 11.10 was the last time I had to
<FunnyLookinHat> As long as the PPA is stable that makes sense to me.
<SpamapS> looksl ike Distro has 0.6.19, and chris has 0.8.12
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah - that's pretty far off
<gabrtv> 0.6.x is ancient in node land
<FunnyLookinHat> it's easy to be bleeding edge with little adoption  ;0
<gabrtv> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> jk jk
<FunnyLookinHat> Well cool - that helps a lot - thanks SpamapS and gabrtv
<SpamapS> Hrm, sadly, I don't see a 0.8 upload pending for the Debian packages :-P
<SpamapS> not even in experimental
<gabrtv> i get that the node runtime and packages are a fast moving target, but that's still surprising to me
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah that seems strange to me as well...
<_cronus__> Hello, does anyone know where to find the list of the metapackages created by the server team? ie dovecot-postfix
<SpamapS> to me the problem with the PPA isn't that its bleeding edge.. its that once you decide you want off the crazy train.. you have to remove the PPA, and then.. you're up a creek for security
<FunnyLookinHat> Right.
<SpamapS> Its possible that the node maintainers are frustrated about the Debian policy change which required them to rename /usr/bin/node to /usr/bin/nodejs
<ScottK> gabrtv: There was a huge delay in node.js in Debian due to the fact that it used /usr/bin/node, which was already used by another package (a fact that was known to the node.js upstream and they decided not to care).
<gabrtv> hah, very interesting
<ScottK> So any delay can probably be reasonably be put on the node.js upstream being deliberately anti-social.
<ScottK> I'm sure they have a different view, of course.
<SpamapS> ScottK: I forget, did they get the rights to have a node-legacy package that has a symlink at /usr/bin/node ?
<ScottK> Yes, but no package in the archive is allowed to depend on it.
<gabrtv> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/07/msg00002.html
<SpamapS> ScottK: yeah, that seems pretty reasonable
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's the one.
<SpamapS> Like, don't ask the archive to be broken, but if you, as a user, don't want to change all your shebangs and automated scripts.. here's some relief
<gabrtv> looks like there's been no movement on implementing the technical committe's judgement: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=614907
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 614907 in tech-ctte "node: name conflicts with node.js interpreter" [Serious,Open]
<SpamapS> its rather important to me, since the juju webui is nodejs based
<keithzg_> It looks to my untrained eye from that bug report that it must've been implemented, as the bug was archived on the 16th of August.
<keithzg_> Further, the packages recommended to exist by the committee seem to exist now, ex. http://packages.debian.org/sid/nodejs-legacy
<SpamapS> gabrtv: thats not the bug with the recommendation btw http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=681360
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 681360 in nodejs "Provide /usr/bin/nodejs in nodejs with /usr/bin/node legacy package" [Serious,Fixed]
<SpamapS> fixes in 0.6.19~dfsg1-3
<gabrtv> yep, thx.. still no 0.8.x upgrade i can find
<SpamapS> gabrtv: yeah things have gone a bit dark.. they may be focused on RC bugs as well
<harovali> I'm trying to decide among ext4, xfs, and reiser4; would some kind soul help me decide?
<harovali> It's a 320GB disk
<harovali> I'm trying to boost performance of my app, which has pretty heavy IO
<SpamapS> harovali: reiser4 has gone unmaintained since its founder went to jail for 2nd degree murder... so I'd write that one off
<harovali> SpamapS: and what about XFS ? Does it look like an attractive option looking for good IO Performance ?
<rbasak> What kind of IO performance?
<SpamapS> harovali: XFS is typically very good at everything except removing lots of files
<harovali> SpamapS: interesting
<sarnold> I may be a bit of a dinosaur, but I still prefer ext3.
<SpamapS> I have heard that its especially good with multiple writers on large files.. which makes it particularly attractive for use in databases like MySQL and postgres
<harovali> sarnold: I've been as a dinosaur as you
<SpamapS> There are some workloads where ext4 makes things worse.. its true
<patdk-wk> how much *performance* do you want from a single 320gb disk?
<sarnold> (heck, even ext3 took some convincing, I got there years after everyone else had written off ext2...)
<SpamapS> sarnold: well thats kind of lol.. ext3 was a huge jump in usability
<patdk-wk> no matter what, your not going break a 80iop per sata disk
<Nafallo> reiser has a tendency to murder data, as well... I've heard to many horror stories to trust it.
<patdk-wk> nafallo, a few times to me :(
<patdk-wk> but that was during reiser3
<harovali> Nafallo: interesting
<SpamapS> I've never lost data to ext3, ext4, or XFS. Have lost data to all of the other options
<patdk-wk> I have rarely lost data to ext3 (once, and wasn't really ext3 fault)
<sarnold> Nafallo: indeed. hans ate 2/3 of my tree once. I was not impressed.
<Nafallo> well, the kewl kidz use btrfs these days ;-)
<Nafallo> and it's supposed to have speed improvements in 12.10
<Nafallo> just throwing it out here to see people's reactions :-)
<patdk-wk> nafallo, ran that for a year
<Nafallo> I lost data to ext4, but that was before it was "stable"
<patdk-wk> I lost data cause of a bad wifi driver
<Nafallo> lol
<patdk-wk> as soon as I booted without the wifi enabled, no data corruption
<patdk-wk> downloaded new kernel, all better :)
<harovali> Nafallo: that too has been mentioned as pretty interesting
<Nafallo> harovali: it's on your own risk currently. I'm not even sure if 12.10 will have fsck :-)
<Nafallo> I /believe/ they've implemented offline btrfsck now though
<Nafallo> so chances are it's in.
<Daphko> Hello, i have some questions about server security
<Daphko> can anybody help me?
<RoyK> !ask | Daphko
<ubottu> Daphko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii-around> Daphko: It's difficult to answer questions which have not been asked.
<Daphko> ok i am not sure if anybody attack my server
<Daphko> i checked my auth.log file
<Daphko> and i want to ask anybody which knows much more then i about server security
<Daphko> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<addisonj> hrm... having a rough time getting dhcp working on brand new hp dl380 gen8, using the 4 NIC network card, dhclient3 is just refusing to do anything
<Daphko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285933/
<Daphko> here are a lot of lines from my auth.log file
<Daphko> i think a bot attacks me but not sure!?
<addisonj> Daphko: looks like something is going on, is it a physical host or VPS?
<sarnold> Daphko: yes, you are being attacked. it is probably not targetted at _you_, in the sense that botnets routinely scan for ssh servers to connect to
<Daphko> linux vserver with ubuntu
<sarnold> Daphko: they just guess usernames and passwords and get in often enough that it is worthwhile for them to try.
<genii-around> Might want fail2ban to deter them a bit
<Daphko> okay i change the ssh port and permiterootlogin
<Daphko> genii-around: i have thought about to install fail2ban
<sarnold> Daphko: simple steps: make sure your ssh does not accept passwords. (Require keys.) Configure /etc/hosts.allow to only allow login from network ranges you expect you'll use. Look into fail2ban or denyhosts to block these goofballs specifically.
<sarnold> Daphko: and a super-cheap step you can take immediately is to null-route their traffic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_route
<sarnold> Daphko: e.g., 'ip route add blackhole 208.109.120.151/32'
<Daphko> ok thx
<ninjai> Can somebody explain why I'm unable to upgrade my server from 10.04 to 12.04?  It says "No new release found" when I enter do-release-upgrade.  What gives?
<genii-around> ninjai: What is the result of: grep = /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    ?
<ninjai> genii-around, Prompt=lts
<genii-around> ninjai: Have you tried with -p ?
<ninjai> genii-around, same result
 * genii-around reads the long and tedious bug 990740
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990740
<ninjai> oh joy.  Thanks!
<ninjai> actually wait
<ninjai> my upgrade never "failed"
<ninjai> it just doesn't see an upgrade for me
<genii-around> ninjai: Have you done dist-upgrade before running do-release-upgrade ?
<ninjai> no
<ninjai> doesn't work either
<genii-around> ninjai: By "doesn't work" you mean dist-upgrade fails, or that it completes successfully but that subsequently running the do-release-upgrade  fails as before?
<ninjai> it just says there's nothing to upgrade
<ninjai> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ninjai> I think I found the problem
<ninjai> URI = http://127.0.0.1/meta-release
<ninjai> URI_LTS = http://127.0.0.1/meta-release
<ninjai> what should those be?
<ninjai> should they be the same as shown here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/124999/distribution-upgrade-problem-no-new-release-found
<ninjai> genii-around, that fixed my problem.
<protoCall7> Hi all, I am trying to get an Ubuntu 12.04.1 domU to boot in Xen 4.0.1, and getting a bunch of errors regarding upstart services http://pastebin.com/hafwVm2s
<protoCall7> could someone possibly point me in the right direction for resolving these?
<protoCall7> the services listed are symlinks from /etc/rcX.d/ to /etc/init.d/<servicename>, which in turn are symlinks to upstart
<ChmEarl> protoCall7, these are not errors, but a little warning that there is a new, cleaner way to do it
<protoCall7> ChmEarl:  Interesting… Thanks.  The system hangs on the sssd start, but that might be unrelated.  This poor VM is having a LOT of problems :-/
<protoCall7> every other boot, the disk is saying that it's unclean and mounting read-only, even though fsck is giving it a clean bill of health before I boot, network comes up, but has no connectivity, etc etc lol.  I'm just taking them one at a time
<ChmEarl> protoCall7, echo '127.0.0.2 myboxname' >> /etc/hosts
<protoCall7> ChmEarl:  I have seen those warnings before when starting services from /etc/init.d by hand, but i've never seen the initctl: line… is that also just a part of the warning?
<protoCall7> out of curiosity, what is adding 127.0.0.2 to hosts doing?  I've seen 127.0.0.1 as lo before, but not .2
<ChmEarl> the initctl line: 20sshd -> sshd  (should fix it)
<sarnold> all of 127.0.0.0/8 routes to localhost
<protoCall7> ChmEarl:  You lost me there, are you saying symlink S20sssd to /etc/init.d/sssd?
<protoCall7> or rename the file all together
<ChmEarl> protoCall7, about unclean mount... mount / with option: barrier=0
<protoCall7> k, I'll give that a shot *crosses fingers*
<ChmEarl> edit /etc/fstab
<protoCall7> yup, just threw it in there, rebooting now
<protoCall7> glad this isn't a production machine ;)
<protoCall7> much better:  /dev/xvda1: clean, 87751/589824 files, 824776/2357248 blocks
<sarnold> ChmEarl: why does that work?
<ChmEarl> sarnold, idk
<sarnold> hehe
 * ChmEarl hangs head.. so much about Linux I don't understand
<protoCall7> sarnold:  I found this blog post with the same… http://blog.jolexa.net/2012/02/linode-dont-use-barriers-and-ext-4/
<protoCall7> sarnold:  looks like a possible bug, perhaps?
<sarnold> protoCall7: not much else would make sense to me, but ... yeah. hrm.
<protoCall7> sarnold:  in the comments section, there was a request for the author of the post to file a bug-report, but he declined to do so...
<ChmEarl> protoCall7, after a few edits like those in setup, I used my 10GB precise VM to build xen 4.2 from tar.gz... took less than  1hour to install the Dev ENV and compile
<protoCall7> not bad at all…  This has been a nightmare today trying to get this machine to come up
<protoCall7> I've been tempted to start over several times lol
<ChmEarl> ubuntu-server is sweet when all you want to do is do a few build
<protoCall7> *nod*  this box is dangerously close to being replaced with a Cent machine (blasphemy, i know)
<protoCall7> then again, upstart is getting a lot of adoption these days, so maybe it's just time to go RTFM and learn it...
<protoCall7> sry for all of the questions, but is it normal during boot for the system to be starting and then immediately stopping so many things?  http://pastebin.com/6e8jbHqW
<sarnold> protoCall7: my /var/log/boot.log only shows three services stopping: System V initialisation compatibility, anac(h)ronistic cron, save kernel messages
<sarnold> (but that's a desktop image..)
<protoCall7> Hmm… interesting, that MIGHT be normal then.  I now have the unclean drive and the upstart errors corrected, but I'm still hanging on boot, and can't get network up.  I can get into linux single fine though, so… progress all around
<ChmEarl> protoCall7, your VM is running in 2TB? and has about 1200 packages?
<ChmEarl> I debootstrap and then run this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/800901/
<ChmEarl> 10GB and about 160 packages
<protoCall7> no, this is a 10gb image
<protoCall7> yes, that sounds about right
<protoCall7> most of its storage is on an NFS mount
<protoCall7> let me get back to single, I can get more done when I'm not sitting here waiting on a hung boot
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-18
<Daphko> hello, has anybody a good instruction to setup an mailserver on ubuntu ?
<SpamapS> !server-guide
<SpamapS> ^server-guide
<uvirtbot> SpamapS: Error: "server-guide" is not a valid command.
<patdk-lap> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<SpamapS> Daphko: ^^
 * SpamapS wishes bots would just work w/ natural language
<patdk-lap> well, atleast it does pat-speak :)
<Daphko> thx
<level15_> hi, all. I am having massive kernel errors on my linux guests when my host has intensive I/O usage (VM images backup operations). Sometimes, the guest kernel will remount the fs in read only mode, which obviously crashes most of my services. I have been reading and have found that this might be related to host I/O cache, and that it might be a good idea to turn it off by settiong cache=none for all disks of my guests. Is that safe in case of a
<level15_> host failure?  Has anyone had the same issue and, if so, how did you solve it? Thanks.
<SpamapS> level15_: cache=none is safe, yes.
<level15_> SpamapS: thanks
<SpamapS> level15_: it may result in slower burst I/O speeds, but thats whats killing you now anyway (lots of bursts that hammer the cache)
<sarnold> level15_: that somehow reminds me of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064521
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1064521 in linux "Kernel I/O scheduling writes starving reads, local DoS" [Medium,Triaged]
<level15_> reading...
<SpamapS> sarnold: that looks AIO related
<level15_> I also read something about setting AIO to threads
<sarnold> SpamapS: oh? I may have missed that...
<level15_> in KVM
<sarnold> SpamapS: does kvm do AIO or async io or mmap or blocking ..?
<SpamapS> I don't think it goes through user space..
<level15_> the bug report suggest changing the i/o scheduler... that would be on the host, not the guests, correct? And for that to work, I would need to reboot the host. Correct?
<SpamapS> sarnold: I don't know enough to answer intelligently tho
<SpamapS> looks like you have to pass aio=native to turn on AIO
<SpamapS> level15_: no not correct
<level15_> I read threads was better than native
<SpamapS> level15_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-io-scheduler-for-harddisk/
<sarnold> SpamapS: drat :)
<level15_> SpamapS: good! thanks!
<SpamapS> level15_: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fliaat%2Fliaatbpkvmasynchio.htm
<SpamapS> level15_: no hard data there, but "tests show it improves thigns" blah blah
<level15_> SpamapS: So i should use a raw device instead of files... I would have liked to know that before i set up my VMs :-S
<SpamapS> level15_: thats a pretty common paradigm. Files are only for convenience
<sarnold> but man they are convenient. :)
<level15_> thanks for your help earlier today.
<trimeta> I run a home server, which gives me the landscape-based system info whenever I log in. I like this, but I'd like to configure exactly what landscape shows, rather than just seeing the default info. Is there a way to find a sample /etc/landscape/client.conf (or even a landscape-sysinfo man page) without installing the full landscape-client package which doesn't make any sense with a single-server setup? (E.g., a setup wh
<trimeta> Hmm, aptitude show suggests that landscape-client is more about integrating with Ubuntu's cloud infrastructure. I don't want that either; I'm happy to just ssh into my own server. I'd just like to configure what appears when I do so.
<tedski> I'm trying to get 12.04 ready for production to migrate our systems off lucid... we use nis netgroups in ldap and i'm noticing a bug in libpam-modules (pam_access.so specifically) 1.1.3-7ubuntu3.  I read that this is fixed in > 1.1.3 but I notice quetzal still has 1.1.3.  I tried quetzal's build anyway, but to no avail.  If i bring in pam_access.so from a 1.1.1 machine (lucid has 1.1.1), it works fine.  What is my best course of action at this point?
<tedski> should I build my own package using pam 1.1.5?
<tedski> should I roll all systems back to lucid's working version of libpam-modules?
<tedski> or is there a more sane way to get an updated version of libpam-modules?
<ReekenX> tedski: First question: is mirgration really important or it can just wait?
<tedski> it's important
<tedski> and a coworker may or may not have already allowed a few precise boxes in prod :(
<tedski> hence my penchant for a shitty workaround
<ReekenX> Well I don't know maybe others have different opinion, but in your place I would just build my own package and when apt repositories will update you will receive developers build package.
<ScottK> tedski: If you can find the exact change from upstream that fixed it, we can get a post-release update done, but in the meantime, if you've tested bringing the lucid package forward and it works in your use case, it's not insane.
<tedski> ScottK: yeah, i haven't tested the whole package, just pam_access.so
<tedski> ScottK: i'll see if i can find the change in the upstream release
<tedski> ReekenX: thanks for the advice, that's what i'll do in the meantime
<tedski> hrmm... okay... so it is fixed in Linux-PAM-1.1.5 and the fix is somewhere in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286316/
<tedski> i'll poke at it a bit more tomorrow and nail down the exact fix
<SpamapS> Man, I used to think NIS was dead
<tedski> heh
<SpamapS> but the number of bug reports I see about it make me think twice
<SpamapS> I mean, it is walking dead, no doubt
<tedski> it is
<tedski> and this is nis migrated to ldap
<tedski> yay for legacy
<ScottK> tedski: Once you get it nailed down, file a bug with the patch and steps for reproducing the issue.  Then give me a ping with the bug number and I"ll look at getting it in.
<tedski> ScottK: sweet.. thanks, will do
 * tedski &
<chovynz> how do I make functions and where are they stored?
<melmoth> chovynz, what do you mean by functions ?
<chovynz> alias wouldthiswork='find ~ -name "* *" -type f && $(($(find ~ -name "* *" -type f | wc -l -printf 1+)0))'                 what im trying to do, is list all files that have spaces, then number them. I currently have success. But I want to pass the result of the second find to a variable so I can say echo there are <variable> files that have spaces. Someone suggested I use functions instead of alias
<melmoth> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-8.html
<chovynz> melmoth: where does the function go? in bashrc or in .bash_aliases ?
<melmoth> .bashrc i think
<melmoth> or any file you source before calling it
<chovynz> .bash_aliases is being sourced anyway, so could I continue to use that but with a function inside, instead of an alias?
<melmoth> try :)
<chovynz> lol
<chovynz> melmoth: -bash: /home/nathaniel/.bash_aliases: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `(' -bash: /home/nathaniel/.bash_aliases: line 1: `spacef() {'      what am i doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286580/
<chovynz> oops
<melmoth> works here
<chovynz> how do you get it to work?
<melmoth> i mean i just pasted the function ina file, sourced it and launched spacef
<chovynz> whats the output?
<melmoth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1286581/
<melmoth> it s still running :)
<melmoth> i m not sure about what the find is doing
<melmoth> but i can call the function all right
<melmoth> well, it show the number of file but $spacef is not correctly set
<melmoth> it s actually.. not set at all
<chovynz> the find is trying to find all files with a space in it,
<chovynz> how do i set it lol
<melmoth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1286585/
<chovynz> ah
<chovynz> $me=dumby. echo chovynz is $me
<chovynz> melmoth: i would kiss you even if you were a hedgehog
<chovynz> thank you very much
 * melmoth think nobody knows you are a dog on the internet :-)
<pitti> hello everyone
<pitti> I've got a question aboutu charms again
<pitti> I checked out jibel's jhbuild charm and was making some edits to it, in particular hooks/install
<pitti> (locally, nothing committed to LP)
<pitti> I run this as "juju deploy --repository ~/ubuntu/charms local:jhbuild jhbuild-test"
<pitti> shoudl this use the actual files in ~/ubuntu/charms/quantal/jhbuild/* ?
<pitti> because every time I do this, the thing that lands in the newly created VMs is the old version without my changes
<pitti> what does seem to help is to run upgrade-charm afterwards
<pitti> I even bumped revision, but it still seems to deploy revision 1
<pitti> is that cached somewhere?
<melmoth> pitti, i think you need to increment your charm revision file
<pitti> that's what I tried after the first failed attempt
<pitti> but after bumping it still deployed versino 1
<pitti> I now destroyed teh whole env and re-bootstrapping
<pitti> melmoth: where in the stack does it cache the old revisions?
<melmoth> i have no idea
 * melmoth is a juju n00b
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> destroying env & re-bootstrap helped
<pitti> but that can't be the final answer
<skaet> hiya,  anyone around that can help us finish off the testing of Ubuntu Server for 12.10?   We've still got some manditory tests that need to be run:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds
<DevilsOwn> 1
<ubsrv> hi, trying to install a packet using ppa geting this probleme , http://pastebin.com/YJFSsWuV
<TLoT> is that a private PPA?
<TLoT> i'm assuming so since the team its connected to doesnt show for normal people
<ubsrv> its open bravo comunity edition for ubuntu servers
<TLoT> ubsrv: you sure that ppa link is right?
<TLoT> the format returns a 404 when i convert it to its LP link
<ubsrv> yes right !
<subman> I'm installing Ubuntu Server for the first time and it seems to have stalled after successfully configuring the network.  No error, just a purple screen.
<tedski> ubsrv: according to open bravo's documentation... you're using the wrong ppa
<TLoT> ubsrv: nnnope.  https://launchpad.net/~openbravoisv fails.  try using ppa:openbravo-isv/ppa instead
<tedski> add-apt-repository ppa:openbravo-isv/ppa
<TLoT> and you're probably using the wrong ppa if you're using the wrong link
<TLoT> which i said already, your link was likely wrong.
<tedski> that's from http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu
<ubsrv> thx guyz !
<jamespage>  bug 1067929
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1067929 in maas "maas-region-celeryd connects to the wrong queue." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067929
<hggdh> matsubara: how's the maas test going?
<matsubara> hggdh, bad
<matsubara> hggdh, trying to figure out why the nodes are not enlisting at  the moment in the lab
<hallyn> SpamapS: hi, could you pls accept https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=lxc  soon?  or if you won't get a chance, lemme know and i may add 2-3 bugs to that queue
<hallyn> stgraber: it looks like you haven't merged my github.com/hallyn/lxc with lxc-oracle?  I'm going to push his last patch to there now, so when you do merge it you can get it all at once (in a few mins)
<stgraber> hallyn: ok, sounds good
<stgraber> hallyn: a bit busy with release, should have time to pull later today or tomorrow
<acidflash> ubuntu server 12.04 -> I am trying to add nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces  ; isnt it added like this -> nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<stgraber> acidflash: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<acidflash> stgraber: has it changed from nameserver to dns-nameservers ?
<SpamapS> hallyn: SRU processing is about 2 weeks behind right now
 * SpamapS disappears
<stgraber> acidflash: no
<hallyn> stgraber: understood, thanks!
<hallyn> stgraber: latest patch pushed to staging.oct15.1.d
<acidflash> ok i figured that i would just change it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<anomaly> I have ssmtp setup, where root is sending emails without issue.  what am I missing, because I can not send email as a user.  I get the error "send-mail: Cannot open mailhub:25"
<ANDwlkp> what is the best chose bacula, amanda or other system to backup data?
<ANDwlkp> do you have any idea?
<alysur> hey
<alysur> Can someone point me to a channel to help with website troubles running LAMP on ubuntu server?
<TheInfinity> heyho
<TheInfinity> i have a 64bit system with a cups printing server (via samba). i just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04. now my 32bit printer driver does not work any more.
<TheInfinity> what would be the best way to get it back working (and btw - why did just force install work before - and now it fails?)
<RoyK> it fails if there are dependencies that can't be resolved
<RoyK> please pastebin errors
<TheInfinity> RoyK: just force install results into a dependency problem and into non working filters
<TheInfinity> which is trange, in 10.04 everything was ok, also the filters (/usr/lib/cups/filter/
<alysur> there can be problems upgrading versions, what method did you use?
<TheInfinity> do-system-upgrade
<RoyK> or do-release-upgrade
<TheInfinity> yea i meant this ;)
<TheInfinity> http://pastebin.com/GSTDBruY
<alysur> ok good
<alysur> lol thats about all i know about upgrading with minimal problems
<alysur> still learning what i can.
<TheInfinity> alysur: eben zimbra was no problem. upgrade was really, really smoth (when i remember dapper ... huh!). but this printer driver ... huh. -.-
<TheInfinity> *even
<alysur> anyone able to point me to a channel more appropriate for php parsing problems?
<alysur> I often just backup necesary files and then do fresh installs of ubuntu and then reload the data i need back onto the machine, i view it as a safer method
<RoyK> TheInfinity: I'd say file a bug, but please set LC_ALL=C before filing it, since not all people understands German ;)
<alysur> might just be paranoid though +P
<alysur> ich verstehe nicht
<TheInfinity> RoyK: the deb is a i386 deb ... which is the problem at all. the main problem is - what's the right way to use 32bit printer drivers in 64bit systems?
<sarnold> warum nicht? :)
<RoyK> TheInfinity: there seems to be conflicts between libs
<alysur> running a 64bit version?
 * TheInfinity runs a 64 bit server, yea
<alysur> I had problems that i was directed to make sure i downloaded the 32bit libraries
<RoyK> does anyone run 32bit OSes anymore? ;)
<TheInfinity> RoyK: ... at a server? ;=
<alysur> i do, on 32 bit systems =P
<RoyK> well, not much choice
 * RoyK only has a couple of ARM machines on 32bit
<alysur> not a server, that was a desktop enviornment, but i remember having troubles running 32bit applications on a 64bit version
<RoyK> alysur: afaics this isn't a 32/64bit problem, but a problem with older libs installed than what's needed
<alysur> alrighty, i never did get the 32bit apps running . not really relavent here though
<TheInfinity> ok that's scary. first time i tried apt-get -f install's only sollution was to uninstall my driver package. now - i do not think i changed anything - it provides an solution which installs several i386 libs
<TheInfinity> wtf Oo
<TheInfinity> i dont like different behaviour at same request.
<sarnold> TheInfinity: there were a few hours yesterday with busted mirrors; did you perhaps get the "remove" option during those hours?
<TheInfinity> sarnold: everything yesterday
<TheInfinity> *today
<TheInfinity> in the last 6 houres
<sarnold> ah, then ignore me again ;)
<alysur> ill be back in a short bit here
<TheInfinity> sarnold: but thanks, such "minor" issues often have quite unhealthy results :)
<sarnold> TheInfinity: yes, I spent half an hour investigating my own local system before questioning the mirrors... hehe.
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/ <-- :D
<TheInfinity> wow
<TheInfinity> this seems to work
<TheInfinity> i have _no_ idea how ubuntu decides that this specific cups filters have to be run in 32bit mode
<sarnold> TheInfinity: was the filter produced by xerox or something, and just provided as a binary blob?
<TheInfinity> and i habe also no idea why ubuntu offered me this time the 32bit lib solution
<TheInfinity> sarnold: binary blob, it's a dell printer which seems to be a relabled fuji xerox
<sarnold> hahaha
<sarnold> how's that for confusing? :()
<sarnold> :)
<TheInfinity> i have _no_ idea what dell, xerox and fuji had in mind when they developed this. i hope nothing. i'm afraid it's pure sadism -.-
<patdk-wk> well, dell doesn't make anything, it's all rebranded stuff
<patdk-wk> well, I guess the do make their motherboards, or have them made for them
<RoyK> patdk-wk: Dell has bought a few companies over the time, and thus are making their own things more and more
<RoyK> such as EqualLogic SANs
<patdk-wk> ya, that is the only oneI can think of
<RoyK> which I have begun to get a rather bad feeling about
<RoyK> no checksumming, just trusting drives' ECC
<RoyK> bad indeed
<RoyK> the chance for a checksum collision on most drives are low, said to be 1:10^14 or 1:10^15, in practice perhaps 1:10^12
<RoyK> still a high number, unless you have a truckload of drives
<RoyK> better use something sane like ZFS :þ
<l0p3n> Hello! I am trying to load ubuntu-server iso from grub but I am failing. Could someone please take a look at the commands I'm using and tell me what I'm doing wrong?  http://pastebin.com/4NTFqexJ
<sarnold> l0p3n: perhaps a forgotten 'insmod fat'?
<sarnold> l0p3n: you also have hyphens before noprompt and noeject -- is that intentional? (unlikely to be related)
<TheInfinity> thanks for everything, especially @ RoyK :)
<RoyK> :)
<l0p3n> sarnold: Oh I see that now. But I did use --noeject and --noprompt in grub. And I have also tried using insmod fat.
<l0p3n> sarnold: When I followed the steps in the tutorial using an Ubuntu-desktop image I had no problems booting the image. I just can't understand why I can't do the same thing with a ubuntu-server-image :/
<Sentynel> hi folks, just upgraded my ec2 server to 12.10 and it won't boot. I suspect grub is broken; the server starts up but fails EC2's reachability check, and nothing is getting written to /var/log/boot* or anything. I've got the root volume mounted to another ec2 server and chrooted in, but running grub-install fails saying "path /boot/grub is not readable by grub on boot."
<Sentynel> I also tried just running update-grub, which ran with no complaints but didn't make any difference
<Sentynel> any suggestions?
<hallyn> Sentynel: is /boot a different drive?  did you mount it?  any errors upon mounting?  any drives full by chance?
<Sentynel> hallyn: no, single volume. I mounted it and chrooted in. there's plenty of space on the drive.
<RoyK> call amazon
<patdk-lap> hmm, the drive was setup at sector 2048 or higher right?
<Sentynel> whatever the amazon defaults are
<patdk-lap> I know many people where having issues cause grub breaks the 32k limit now
<Sentynel> it's worked fine for the last year and two upgrades
<patdk-lap> yes, but you said you upgraded
<Sentynel> hrm
<patdk-lap> and upgrade from what install would matter
<Sentynel> it was originally 11.04
<patdk-lap> so it should be, but I can't confirm
<chovynz> I have a bunch of music on my server, what can I use to get them served? currently I can access them via http, but that's clunky. What program (on both ends), one that serves, and one that controls or can make their own playlist independantly of other computers?
<diogo_79> hi guys
<diogo_79> i have install ubuntu server 12.04
<diogo_79> and i am having trouble to install modem 56k
<diogo_79> is this possible?
<diogo_79> i want to use this server has a fax server
<diogo_79> but i need to install a modem
<diogo_79> i have us robotics cr-21 56k pci
<diogo_79> but i cannot get it to work
<sarnold> what fails?
<dannf> sudo start
<dannf> oops
<paco1> hello @ll!
<paco1> im creating a dns test server with ubuntu server 12.04. I have problems with the new resolvconf configuration. In fact, with ubuntu server 10.04, with the same configs dns files, all works fine
<paco1> and i think the problem is resolvconf
<paco1> i don't know really how to setup it, meanwhile there are a lot of documentations
<paco1> for exemple, what is the difference between dns-search and dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces and search and namserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base?
<paco1> thamks very much
<hallyn> smb`: filed bug 1068365 about the openvswitch problem.  gotta go, bbl.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1068365 in linux "openvswitch gre tunnels not working in quantal" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068365
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-19
<pmatulis> hallyn: there?
<pmatulis> hallyn: hi, basic question.  how do i convert a dnsmasq-managed lxc container to using the host's network bridge?  i'm not using libvirt
<hallyn> pmatulis: assuming eth0 is bridged to br0, you just say 'lxc.network.link = br0' instead of 'lxc.network.link = lxcbr0' in the container config.
<hallyn> to make it happen on new containers, change it in /etc/lxc/lxc.conf
<axisys> installed the ubuntu server 12.04.1 64bit twice. and but failed to boot into OS..
<axisys> no active partition found
<axisys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288401/ <-- details of the layout and error
<axisys> what gives?
<ScottK> Is /boot on raid supported?
 * ScottK isn't sure.
<axisys> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> The most likely suspect is grub installed on the wrong drive to start the boot process.
<ScottK> Can you control the boot device order in bios?
<axisys> during install it presented 8 disks.. i picked sda and sdb
<axisys> i guess bios sees different disk as the first one
<ScottK> That can happen.
<axisys> bios only sees the controller..
<axisys> is there a way to install grub from grub> ? the system is in different state .. and there is no net boot server on same subnet..
<axisys> cdrom is already ejected after install.. wish it would give me the choice
<ScottK> I think there is, but I don't know it.
<axisys> ScottK: cdrom is the first in boot priority
<ScottK> What's next?
<axisys> RAID: ASR-5805 PCI-
<axisys> i need to go to the raid menu .. but i doubt i can change the priority there
<ScottK> Dunno what to tell you.
<axisys> i need to find a way to install grub on all the disks
<axisys> from grub> prompt
<axisys> but i cant get to grub.. doh!
<axisys> i will have the site take out all the other disks and then boot.. lol
<axisys> and then put them back in and then it will be easy to put grub then
<axisys> unless i can find a way to configure the stupid controller
 * ScottK thought the server installer gave you an option to install grub ~everywhere.
<axisys> cool ctrl-A let me change the disk order.. just reshuffle the first two disk did the trick
<axisys> ScottK: thanks for your help
<ScottK> Very nice.
<ScottK> Glad it worked out.
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<bjrohan> I can still fish into the computer with Dolphin
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<linocisco> any body with QNAP experience? I asked on #qnap. no replied
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<devslash> I upgraded ubuntu server to 12.10 and now when I boot, my server hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known." I can only fully boot in recovery mode which is of course not ideal.. i have no idea how to fix this. I tried booting by using nomodeset from the grub command line but that doesn't help
<jmarsden> devslash: if you have a way to connect a different keyboard (maybe a USB keyboard?) to the server instead of the one it has now, try that?
<devslash> no i don't have a usb keyboard
<devslash> this is a headless server
<jmarsden> OK... strange that a headless server thinks a key is being pressed!  I don't know what else to suggest...
<devslash> the server i discovered something
<devslash> the key it thinks is bing pressed is a special key on this computer to enable or disable the wifi chip
<devslash> but I'm not pressing it at boot up. if I'm not mistaken, i think linux is doing something because i saw the led flash at boot up
<devslash> some kind of hotkey set up maybe ?
<devslash> I'm not sure if theres such a thing built into ubuntu
<CreativeRound> Hello
<CreativeRound> how do I hide that I'm using ubuntu in the server header?
<devslash> rm -rf /
<devslash> that will take care of that
<CreativeRound> I'd like for browsers to not know
<CrypticS_> server signature
<CreativeRound> how do you modify that Cryptics_?
<CrypticS_> start by reading the apache docs or use google?
<CreativeRound> im using nginx
<CrypticS_> s/apache/nginx/ docs
<CreativeRound> thank you for your help in advanced
<CreativeRound> so if I run "s/apache/nginx/ docs"  it will tell me how?
<CrypticS_> wow... seriously?
 * CrypticS_ wanders off
<CreativeRound> lol
<CreativeRound> I was just asking if you could point me in the directions to the docs so I can learn how to do this
<smb> hallyn, At some point we should get together on a sep. channel to step through what the charm does (not having pull the bzr branch and not having any clue what format to expect)
<linocisco> anybody has experience with QNAP LDAP log in from windows clients?
<ludolan> Hi, is it possible to save/restore an ssl certificate ? I'm going to change my server and want to restore it. Is it possible ?
<RoyK> ludolan: it's just files
<RoyK> ludolan: iirc under /etc/ssl
<ludolan> RoyK, yes, it's a signed certifcate by a valid CA.
<ludolan> RoyK, i thought that it will not be very "secure" if a simple copy of file allow me to use my certificate on an other server. isn't it ?
<ludolan> how my certificate is "attached" to my server ?
<RoyK> well, so long the server has the same name, it's secure
<ludolan> RoyK, well.... i'll try. i hope you'r right ^^.
<RoyK> it's attached to the server name (something.your.domain.com)
<ludolan> RoyK, Ok. thanks a lot for your answer.
<RoyK> so if someone steals your certificate *and* reprograms or spoofs DNS, they have your server looking authentic
<malteo> root@dev:~# do-release-upgrade -c … Checking for a new Ubuntu release … No new release found
<malteo> oh ok... it's an LTS, you have to pass -d
<jits> hi guys.. i have my gateway setup .. and i would like to allow outgoing ssh to a system .. unable to get it to work .. ping works, ssh doesn't
<jits> plz help
<jits> I am able to get to the target server from the gateway pc.. the systems behind the gateway are not able to get to the target system ..
<jits> ping is going thru .. ssh is not..
<jits> iptables + ubuntu is my gateway :|
<hallyn> smb: ok.  is in 2 hours ok for you?
<smb> hallyn, If you think 15 minutes is enough... That much is left then from Friday beer 'o clock ;)
<smb> (at least in my world)
<hallyn> smb: hm, not sure about that
<smb> hallyn, Lets see in which mood I am until then, then. Just generally, with bridging in newer kernel code there was a change that at least one port needed to be up to make the bridge go up. That has caused already other problems in some cases. Maybe moving from being external to in-kernel vswitch has picked up some different behaviour
<rich_> http://pastebin.com/dW9CAQJ1 any ideas why I dont get the choice to upgrade to 12.10?
<rich_> never mind, i had to edit edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<SEtx>  can someone help me with setup of samba4 on 12.10 server? i get strange NT_STATUS_NO_MEMORY error while trying to execute "smbclient4 -UAdministrator -Llocalhost
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<imgx64> Clicking "Ubuntu Server" and "Cloud infrastructure" on the download page both give me a download called "ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso", is there any difference between the two isos?
<TheLordOfTime> imgx64, i think one's built for the cloud, i assume you're installing on-prem (on an actual box)
<TheLordOfTime> imgx64, if you're not installing on, say, an Amazon AWS instance, go for just 'server'
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, go for 'cloud'
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i'd say, at least.
<imgx64> Yes, I know, I'm just wondering if the two iso files are different.
<TheLordOfTime> they probably are
<TheLordOfTime> if i remember how the ISOs are generated, they probably contain slightly different ISOs
<TheLordOfTime> s/ISOs/packages for installation/
<imgx64> There is only one called "ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso" in here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<imgx64> I'll download the cloud one and see if it has the same checksum.
<imgx64> Also, is 32-bit deprecated for servers starting from 12.10?
<patdk-wk> heh? I just downloaded 32bit server iso yesterday
<imgx64> patdk-wk, it's not here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server ), I had to go to (http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ ) to download it.
<patdk-wk> hmm, itsn't that explained at the top of the page
<patdk-wk> if your looking for SPECIFIC versions, click here
<imgx64> But there is choice of 64-bit/32-bit for 12.04 on that same page.
<Sazpaimon> Is there anything potentially lifechanging in 12.10 that I can't live without on 12.04 LTS?
<Sazpaimon> particularly when running over EC2
<patdk-wk> personally, FDE support in grub :)
<Sazpaimon> yeah that's cool, but that wouldnt really be relevant to EC2
<Sazpaimon> I'll probably just stick on LTS then
<Sazpaimon> seems all the major changes are on the desktop side
<binaryhat> im having trouble getting my eth1 interface up.  i tried ifup eth1 and i get ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<jits> hi .. I am setting up a ubuntu network gateway, I would like to block all outgoing except ssh traffic... plz advice .. thanks :-)
<jpds> jits: sudo ufw default deny outgoing
<jpds> jits: sudo ufw allow out 22
<jpds> jussi: sudo ufw allow in 22
<jpds> jits: sudo ufw enable
<jits> thats all?
<jpds> jits: Pretty much.
<jits> does it take care of established state etc ?
<jits> the lan is on nat ..
<jdstrand> jits: this is a routing firewall? see 'man ufw-framework'. the ufw cli command doesn't handle the FORWARD chain, but the man page has various examples to get you started
<jits> eventually it boils down to iptavles ?
<jits> iptables ?
<jdstrand> ufw uses iptables. iptables configures netfilter in the kernel
<jdstrand> more precisely, ufw uses iptables-restore
<jdstrand> (along with iptables)
<jits> can i get iptables command to allow ssh ?
<jits> i have rest things figured out..
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<jdstrand> that allows ssh to the firewall system itself
<jits> ok..
<jits> but i want outgoing ssh ..
<jdstrand> you'll need to poke holes in the firewall in the FORWARD chain
<jits> gateway shd block all outgoing traffic except ssh..
<jdstrand> something like:
<jdstrand> iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<jits> new state ?
<jdstrand> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth1 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -o eth0 -m state --state NEW --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<jdstrand> where eth1 and 10.0.0.0/8 is your internal network and eth0 is your external
<jits> i was doing new input :-|
<jdstrand> you'll also need to add something to the nat table
<jdstrand> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/8 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<jdstrand> (you did say you are doing nat...)
<jits> ya
<jits> let me try in a min
<jdstrand> jits: if you are using iptables alone, you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo, especially the pages in Further Information
<jdstrand> (well, anyone setting up a firewall should really read the stuff in Further Information)
 * jdstrand wanders off
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, around?
<Skaag> how do I man (5)
<sarnold> Skaag: man 5 foo
<Skaag> weird I tried that
<sarnold> man -s 5 foo   if you're on a more traditional unix machine..
<Skaag> works, thanks
<ubuntufan> Is this relevant to Ubuntu One Cloud?
<TheLordOfTime> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ubuntufan> Thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> not sure, but if you have questions on ubuntu one, you may want to try that channel the bot said.
<pgnd> Doing some troubleshooting here ... could someone with a new/vanilla UbuSvr12 install share the output of : `aptitude search netcat` ?
<TheLordOfTime> pgnd:  are you expecting a divergence or something?
<pgnd> pgnd: I'm checking to make sure I've got the right netcat 'stuff' installed ... and that I haven't inadvertenty fubar'd something.  Just need a reference point.
<pgnd> Oops. TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> this is what my 12.04 server (cloud instance) says:
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289946/
<TheLordOfTime> and this is what my 12.04 GUI + server packages install says (started out as plain Ubuntu 12.04, then I added server packages): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289939/
<TheLordOfTime> (gallifrey's the system i'm on now)
<TheLordOfTime> (in case you're curious about that first line)
<TheLordOfTime> :i386 means 32bit.
 * TheLordOfTime is running 64bit everywhere
<pgnd> TheLordOfTime: THanks.  So 'netcat-openbsd' *is* the default install ...
<devslash> I upgraded ubuntu server to 12.10 and now when I boot, my server hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known." I can only fully boot in recovery mode which is of course not ideal.. i have no idea how to fix this. I tried booting by using nomodeset from the grub command line but that doesn't help
<SpamapS> devslash: when you say it hangs there.. what other messages precede that?
<devslash> just a message that its mounting /dev/sda1
<devslash> and activating swap'
<stiv2k> hello i downloaded ubuntu-12.10-server-i386, checked md5sum, burned to a CD-RW, but it wont boot up in this computer...help please
<genii-around> stiv2k: Does it begin to boot at all?
<sarnold> stiv2k: do other discs work?
<stiv2k> genii-around, no, it does not find anything bootable on the cd or something
<stiv2k> sarnold, dunno
<stiv2k> i used the same CD RW when i installed ubuntu 12.04
<stiv2k> for some reason it says its 705 MB
<stiv2k> the iso
<genii-around> stiv2k: Are you using the cd-rw on the same machine which burnt it, or in another cd drive? ( eg: perhaps the drive doesn't do -rw )
<stiv2k> when on the website it says 672 MB
<stiv2k> could that have something to do with it?
<stiv2k> genii-around good point, i should check that
<stiv2k> genii-around yes i think it does read RW
<stiv2k> it says DVD RW and compact disc rewritable
<sarnold> stiv2k: 674 * 1024 * 1024 == 706740224
<stiv2k> means what
<sarnold> bah. 672 and and 7056....
<sarnold> simple power-of-ten vs power-of-two problems :)
<stiv2k> hm
<stiv2k> im going to md5sum the cd
<sarnold> don't be surprised if the md5sum of the disc doesn't match what you burned; I read a while back that the generated ISOs may be a block or two short of some magic happy number of blocks, and reading back from the disc can give you a different length, different md5sum, but still have all the data you need. :-/
<stiv2k> sarnold, what do i do?
<sarnold> stiv2k: ideally, try the disc in another piece of hardware and try another disc in your current piece of hardware. :)
<stiv2k> im sorta downgrading my server
<stiv2k> its on a netbook right now that i want to sell, so i dug up an old HP laptop
<stiv2k> to install it on
<stiv2k> http://stats.stiv2k.info
<stiv2k> [steve@ASRockH67 ~]$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<stiv2k> b3d4d4edfc8f291af0b83f8a2ba19a2f  /dev/cdrom
<stiv2k> b3d4d4edfc8f291af0b83f8a2ba19a2f *ubuntu-12.10-server-i386.iso
<stiv2k> looks like it matches up
<genii-around> Interesting
<genii-around> Looks like some hardware fail then
<stiv2k> must be the optical drive in there or something
<genii-around> That would be my guess.
 * stiv2k is somewhat confused
<genii-around> stiv2k: I had a couple like that before where only one of the lasers went kaput. So it will do weird stuff like read a DVD but not a CD-RW
<stiv2k> yes
<stiv2k> i may have to just use a CD-R
<stiv2k> im going to see if the OS can read the cd first
<sarnold> stiv2k: heh, maybe less of an issue for you, but i had trouble booting my desktop on disc this weekend; randomly moving the drive to another sata port let it boot no trouble. it made no sense. :/
<sarnold> (I moved the drive to another port for unrelated reasons; I just wanted to more easily fiddle with the hard drive cables....)
<stiv2k> yeah the OS cant see it either
<stiv2k> im going to try a CD-R
<stiv2k> the laptop is too old that it doesnt support usb booting unfortunately
<stiv2k> yea, it reads a different CD i put in, so a CD-R should work
<stiv2k> does the drive need a different laser for CD-RW than CD-R?
<sarnold> good luck :)
<genii-around> stiv2k: , yes they are usually different wavelength
<stiv2k> i see
<stiv2k> wow that CD-R burned fast\
<stiv2k> sarnold genii-around, its working now, thanks :)
<sarnold> stiv2k: excellent! :)
<genii-around> stiv2k: Cool! Might want to replace that cd unit at some point..
<stiv2k> nah
<stiv2k> its not worth it
<stiv2k> its a super old HP DV5000 that im going to run into the ground as my server
<stiv2k> i actually made it work using spare parts... when i first received it the RAM and hard drive were bad, and the LCD was cracked
<genii-around> Yeah, I understand.
<stiv2k> I ended up finding a similarly sized LCD from a DELL that i rigged to fit in the hp
<stiv2k> i had to custom fit the inverter and stuff... lol
<stiv2k> yeah, its a franken laptop
<stiv2k> hey
<stiv2k> how do i get the wifi working on my ubuntu server?
<stiv2k> it loaded the driver and i installed the firmware but theres no wlan0
<stiv2k> nevermind
<Lavvy> Latest Ubuntu came with openstack folsom. How do i locate thw openstack after installing the ubuntu server
<sarnold> Lavvy: does anything interesting show up with "apt-cache search openstack" ?
<Lavvy> No sarnold
<Lavvy> Sarnold have tried it?
<Lavvy> Have you tried it?
<sarnold> Lavvy: no, I haven't updated my vms after release...
<Lavvy> Sarnold which version are you using?
<sarnold> Lavvy: I assumed you wanted The Latest... my 12.10 VM shows a pile of interesting looking packages, cinder-api for storage, glance for "image registry", nova-compute for compute nodes, quantum-server for virtual network service, swift distributed virtual object store..
<Lavvy> sarnold: yes
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-20
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here know how to make a git server to hold git repositories on a local server installation?\
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: is 'gitolite' what you're looking for?
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps
<TheLordOfTime> i've never set up a git server before, so... *shrugs*
<sarnold> there's also git-daemon(1) .. hrm.
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> help.ubuntu.com for git refers to a package removed from precise and later
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<sarnold> was that gitosis? :)
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> i assume gitolite replaced it?
<sarnold> I think so; at least, apt-cache search gitosis brings up gitolite. (Which is how I re-found it now, since I"m still not used to the name gitolite yet. :)
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps i should follow the gitolite guide for setup/deployment? http://sitaramc.github.com/gitolite/qi.html
<TheLordOfTime> !gitolite
<TheLordOfTime> NO FACOITDS?
<TheLordOfTime> figures
<TheLordOfTime> i assume gitolite's package comes with some predefault setups, or at least asks you for things along the way for setup?
<sarnold> one hopes the package has a reasonable debconf interface
<TheLordOfTime> we can only hope
<TheLordOfTime> but first, KERNEL UPGRADE
<TheLordOfTime> WHAT FUN!
<TheLordOfTime> >.>
<sarnold> WHEE!
 * TheLordOfTime picks up a sword and throws it at the repository server for being slow
<andol> TheLordOfTime: Does it help?
<TheLordOfTime> no.  but its definitely a way to get out the rage :P
<TheLordOfTime> nnnope it has no debconf interface
<TheLordOfTime> so it fails to install
<TheLordOfTime> THAT'S A PACKAGE FAIL!
 * TheLordOfTime condemns whoever packaged it to /dev/null for eternity
<sarnold> nownow, they did save you the trouble of finding the upstream, selecting compilation defaults (if any), installing all the build-deps, and compiling it yourself.. :D
 * TheLordOfTime glares at sarnold
<sarnold> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure whether you're looking to be the one to file the bug, or whether  you're just trying to be annoying
<sarnold> more a mixture of helpful/annoying than outright annoying. :)
<TheLordOfTime> there's a way to fix that
 * TheLordOfTime grabs the electrified stick
<sarnold> hehe
<Tohuw> How can I obtain the files necessary to PXE boot Ubuntu 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold, oh i found a bug
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps with apt-get, perhaps not
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold, it has a debconf interface, but it doesn't run.   unless you do dpkg-reconfigure
<TheLordOfTime> it doesn't run during apt-get install
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: I think that's configurable somewhere...
<TheLordOfTime> it should be default :/
<TheLordOfTime> meh,i'll fix it later
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<sarnold> depending upon what priority you pick, that'll determine whether or not you're prompted for questions
<TheLordOfTime> well regardless, the gitolite package is either incomplete or broken
<TheLordOfTime> you can't clone the admin repo
<TheLordOfTime> and you cant do things even if you follow its instructions
<TheLordOfTime> so apparently, i'm going to have to go get  version 3 of gitolite
<TheLordOfTime> (which isnt in precise, nor in quantal, or R)
<drag0nius> what is preferred way to store iptables between sessions?
<patdk-lap> drag0nz, what do you mean, between sessions?
<stiv2k> samba is always a pain to setup :(
<phizes> Hi, I'm setting up nfs with kerberos as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto on Ubuntu 12.04, but does anyone have any documentation on how to mount the nfs share in Windows 7, and map windows users to Linux users?
<phizes> I know it's more of a Windows question but not sure where to turn to find an answer, and so far windows documentation has been horrible to work with :-/
<RoyK> phizes: idmapd and winbind should do it (IIRC)
<RoyK> perhaps winbind isn't needed in a kerberos environment, but a bit unsure there
<RoyK> idmapd works well, though
<phizes> RoyK: Thank you, I will follow up on that
<RoyK> I've used idmapd with openindiana for serving data over zfs/cifs (not samba), but I'm unsure about nfs+kerberos support on windows
<RoyK> better use samba for windows connectivity - it'll probably save you a headache or two...
<phizes> Afaik Windows 7 Ultimate has support for nfs and kerberos, it's mentioned in Windows documentation, but I can't find an example of how it is used, Samba is causing me problems currently for a few reasons, related to file permissions and somehow it's smb shares seem to be slow, Windows sharing files to another windows machine seems to be slower than Linux to Linux with nfs, so I was hoping to dodge a bullet or two and allow Windows users to
<phizes> changing file permissions over a samba share seems to set ACL permissions which I have no idea how to deal with
<tedski> in my experience, smb outperforms nfs with minimal tuning
<phizes> tedski: large or small files? throughput wise or latency wise?
<tedski> large and small files... throughput
<tedski> i've never had latency issues on either, so i've never collected data
<phizes> I'm mainly bothered by the latency issue, I mean it's not terrible, but nfs shares are definitely snappier on linux than the same directory through smb, on both linux and windows, though it may just be because I had set it up poorly, also we have a lot of power cuts and no UPS so I tend to skip anything which increases the chance of data loss in the case of a crash or outright power loss
<RoyK> phizes: I'm not sure if samba supports windows' ACLs
<RoyK> phizes: the reason I want to encourage samba over NFS, is that Windows usually sucks badly on non-windows protocols
<phizes> RoyK: Naw, if a windows user changes the permissions of a file from the windows pc, the file in linux shows up as having an ACL associated to it, which I have nfi on how to edit
<tedski> that's weird... i haven't seen that in my experiences
<phizes> :S
<tedski> i also wouldn't have any idea how to edit it
<tedski> i know, i know, i'm not very helpful :/
<phizes> RoyK: True, but the ability to edit unix file permissions from the
<phizes> windows gui would be hoighly prized by my brother
<tedski> you can do that
<tedski> right click, properties, security
<tedski> and you'll see the windows equiv of owner/group/all
<phizes> tedski: over smb? because that is exactly what is creating the ACL which are a problem for me in linux
<tedski> yes, over smb... i'm assumign you have it configured to allow the ACLs you are seeing
<phizes> tedski: I really couldn't find how to stop them from being created, and the samba config is stock for the most part
<tedski> would you mind sanitizing and pastebin'ing your conf?
<tedski> i'd be happy to take a look for you
<phizes> kk, will do, though I'm sure it will be an embarrassing experience for myself :)
<tedski> meh
<tedski> we've all been new to everything at one point
<tedski> and we've all written sloppy configs
<phizes> tedski: http://pastebin.com/YceQwtKd Haven't touched it for a while, but it caused much pain last time so I was going to try out for nfs this time
<tedski> phizes: and what are the mounting options for /some/shareX
<phizes> It's exst4 if it matters, and 'defaults', as per how Ubuntu set's up the drive on install
<phizes> they are different folders on the same drive
<phizes> I got tired of trying to work out hoew much space to partition stuff into a long time ago so now just go with guided and no lvm on install
<phizes> I think I just reealised I shouldn't be using admin users, as this, I think causes smb to fork as root, where is probably half my pain comes from
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-21
<Tropical> Hey guys
<Tropical> How can I secure my server so it doesn't get hacked?
<Tropical> For a newbie
<jmarsden> Tropical: Ideas from a talk I gave at a Linux User Group a while back might help, brief outline at http://crosswire.org/~jmarsden/talks/security-and-privacy-basics/security-and-privacy-basics.html
<jmarsden> Some of the ideas in http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/ are also worth considering
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1068854 in apache2 "Support option to disable TLS compression to protect against CRIME attack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068854
<lordievader> Good evening
<uvirtbot> New bug: #996162 in asterisk (universe) "Please update Asterisk from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996162
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1069535 in maas (main) "MaaS DNS - named, not loaded due to errors." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069535
<johnjacobjingerh> hey all.. I'm trying to get this installed on my server.. any reason why it may not work?  http://thetechshop.org/showthread.php?496-How-to-install-Clipbucket-Video-Streaming-Server-on-Ubuntu
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm using 12.04LTS
<johnjacobjingerh> (server)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1069543 in ntp (main) "ntpd crashes when network interface goes down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069543
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1069570 in maas (main) "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is out of "sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069570
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-14
<TimR> can anybody tell me why .htaccess is not working under 12.04.2 lts?
<hitsujiTMO> TimR, what is your vhost config
<TimR> what you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> the virtualhost config for apache that the .htaccess file is loaded for
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: using full path /usr/bin/supybot still does not load it
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: is there a spot online I can read the different start on options?
<TimR> I dont think there is one even loaded
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: echo $PATH   check each for the bin
<crimsonmane> /usr/bin is present
<crimsonmane> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ apendices 28.1
<TimR> ?
<crimsonmane> thanks. i looked up the cookbook earlier and the page said it had not been created yet
<hitsujiTMO> timR your virtualhosts are configured in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<TimR> yes it is hitsujiTMO
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: what other options can i use other than "pre-start" ?
<hitsujiTMO> what is the vhost config for the vhost that your having the issue with the .htaccess
<TimR> well when I go to staff.domain.com I dont get an popup asking for username and password
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: chapter 6.1 - Process Definitions
<hitsujiTMO> TimR, the option in the vhost can effect how the .htaccess is interpreted, i'm asking to see the actual config in question that effects the .htaccess. you can sanitise personal info
<TimR> well I can pastbin it if you want me 2
<hitsujiTMO> plz
<TimR> http://pastebin.com/bjuyqpk4
<hitsujiTMO> AllowOverride None    is your problem
<TimR> ok
<TimR> but if I switch it to ALL i get internal error 500
<hitsujiTMO> 500 may mean theres an error in the .htaccess ... check the options here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<TimR> alright thanks hitsujiTMO I got it to work
<hitsujiTMO> np
<noobster> So I built a new 12.04 server and it does the same thing, I can copy about 2.3GB into transferring a 6GB file and the NFS freezes. The 2.3GB file is on the NFS server, and the ISO mount is still alive on the ESXi server so I dont think its the server.. Any ideas??
<noobster> maybe I should try NFSv3
<noobster> nfsvers=3 fixed my errors! no more dismount now that I am not using NFSv4
<crimsonmane> I am having issue getting something to run on boot, prior to logging in. This is the /etc/init/ file contents: http://dpaste.com/1415814/
<James_Epp> noobster: How much experience do you have with NFS? I've been having a troubling issue.
<noobster> James_Epp: a little, whats your issue??
<James_Epp> noobster: I'm in the process of trying to boot the ubuntu live discs over a network using nfs-kernel-server. Under my /etc/exports I have the following, however when clients boot they continue to give the error message "mount: Protocol not supported". http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233647/
<James_Epp> But I can manually connect to the nfs share using the 'JFTP' program.
<James_Epp> here is a screenie. http://imgur.com/IIlH0LI
<noobster> James_Epp: I have not used ubuntu to pxe boot before, but if I recall you have to have tftp boot server, pxe bootloaded, dhcpd & no_squash_root all happy before it will work.
<noobster> James_Epp: help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Creating_your_NFS_installation
<James_Epp> noobster: PXE and DHCP are perfect.
<James_Epp> noobster: What does the no_squash_root option do? How does it differ from all_squash ?
<noobster> James_Epp: then you have to install to the NFS like it is a hard drive
<James_Epp> noobster: Not like that, I mean actually booting it as if there were a disc in the client machine.
<James_Epp> Like, turn on machine, pxe boot, choose ubuntu, and the "live disc" gets pulled down for use.
<James_Epp> noobster: Basically what is described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro . However, their custom nfs export table doesn't work either :/
<noobster> hmm I have not done that, you might need to extract the live cd onto the NFS but this is a little out of my field..
<James_Epp> noobster: I already have. I have no clue what is happening. I followed several different guides' suggestions for the options in this table. None of them resolve the issue.
<noobster> maybe bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1177557
<noobster> not ubuntu but this guy is having what looks like the same issue
<noobster> James_Epp: lets jump to PM so we don't get this channel off topic?
<James_Epp> noobster: Sure
<crimsonmane> I am having issue getting something to run on boot, prior to logging in. This is the /etc/init/ file contents: http://dpaste.com/1415814/
<crimsonmane> I am having issue getting something to run on boot, prior to logging in. This is the /etc/init/ file contents: http://dpaste.com/1415814/
<gdos> is it possible to use symbolic links (either hard or soft) to point from /var/www/doc (http://localhost/doc) to file://localhost/usr/share/doc/HTML/index.html ...???
<pmatulis_> gdos: try it and let us know
<gdos> pmatulis_ how?
<gdos> add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for your DocumentRoot
<gdos> ersi, how do i add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for my DocumentRoot under apache2?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> i want to setup ubuntu server (File/Email/Proxy) for windows clients . instead of flash player, java updates on each windows clients, I want ubuntu server only download them and issue to each clients to reduce multiple download
<linocisco> hello all
<ersi> gdos: Why'd you ask me?
<gdos> ersi, that should've been 'er, how do i add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for my DocumentRoot under apache2?'
<ersi> Ah, alright. I got quite suprised :-)
<ersi> Were you able to add FollowSymLinks by the way? You need to specify a Options line with it under the document root block definition.
<gdos> ersi: no i can't figure out where to add it?
<ersi> gdos: Open up /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and find a <Directory /> block
<gdos> ok.
<ersi> If there isn't a line that starts with 'Options', add one like "Options FollowSymLinks" (and other options if you'd like more, otherwise, skip that) and then give apache2 a restart/reload
<gdos> ersi: how do i restart/reload apache2
<ersi> gdos: "service apache2 restart"
<gdos> ersi: thank you. :)
<gdos> ersi: it is already there but what is allow over-ride? that a security risk?
<ersi> "When the server finds an .htaccess file (as specified by AccessFileName) it needs to know which directives declared in that file can override earlier configuration directives."
<ersi> That's what AllowOverride does
<gdos> oh. ok. gotcha.
<rbasak> jamespage: morning o/
<rbasak> jamespage: for when you get in: I'm just starting on backporting that fix to dpkg for the cloud-tools pocket now.
<jamespage> rbasak, excellent - start @0900 ish for me today
<rbasak> OK
<jamespage> adam_g, figured out that rabbitmq-server issue - hostname was resolving to multiple ip addresses
<Rodge> Hi folks! I'm wondering about using BTSync on an Amazon EC2 cloud instead of Amazon S3 (kind of a network disk). Any disadvantages with that (on a production cloud)?
<Rodge> (and of course, the EC2s run Ubuntu Server (12.04))
<hallyn> zul: (qa-regression-tests are running against your libvirt-testing ppa)
<hallyn> zul: the same four failures (which are due to kernel apparmor bug).  otherwise that libvirt package is a-ok - thx
<esde> I've got ubuntu 12.04 setup as a remote backup for my backed up media. I'd like to be able to view the media from a wide range of internet enabled devices (smartphones and web browsers). What's the best way to do this? I have in mind something 'tube-like', that will "serve" up any videos in a certain directory, hopefully, lol
<mardraum> a web server?
<esde> It's already configured as such, LAMP (Percona and php5-fpm)
<esde> i could only find like plex and packages for sharing to consoles, ios, android devices. i'd like something that relies more on a browser than a specific sharing protocol like dlna
<mardraum> I don't think your question has much to do with ubuntu server
<mardraum> go and find the software you want to run
<mardraum> then work out how to run it.
<esde> i was checking in hopes another user has faced the same issue and could offer first hand advice from their own experience
<esde> thanks for replying and have a great day
<Anomie_work> I'm trying to follow this guide to test if my postfix is working but the 'mail' command no longer works in 12.10 apparantly - does anyone know if there's a replacement? http://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/postfix-debugging/
<maxb> mail works fine for me
<Anomie_work> maxb: Are you running 12.10?
<Anomie_work> maxb: It's not in the package list; http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/mailutils/filelist
<maxb> I'm running 13.10
<maxb> I'm using the version from the bsd-mailx package
<Anomie_work> maxb: Thanks, got it working now :)
<sandprickle> I'm having the worst time of Nginx/php5-fpm.  atm I'm getting: *12 FastCGI sent in stderr: "Primary script unknown" while reading response header from upstream
<maxb> Anomie_work: Alternative versions appear to exist in 'mailutils' and 'heirloom-mailx'
<hallyn> ahs3: i'm still setting up a test, but looks like we'll want something like http://people.canonical.com/~serge/netcf-wheezy.debdiff in wheezy
<ahs3> hallyn: k.  easy enough to get into sid and let migrate -- or is it critical to wheezy alone?
<hallyn> ahs3: it's only valid for wheezy, the others have the fix through a newer netcf version
<hallyn> ahs3: does that mean it's not really worth pushing?
<ahs3> hallyn: hrm.  is netcf useless without it?  then yes.  is it slightly annoying?  maybe not.
<hallyn> ahs3: I suspect it's mindly annoying
<hallyn> well, depends on your existing network infrastructure I guess
<ahs3> hallyn: heh.  i like that: "mindly annoying" :)
<hallyn> huh.  didn't realize i'd typed that :)
<ahs3> so if it's pretty minor, it may be okay to just let it migrate normally.  if it was seriously broken, then yeah, we'd want to push it to wheezy
<hallyn> ahs3: so it in theory would eventually hit wheezy from sid?
<hallyn> ahs3: of course it's hung up on the same bunch of stuff as qemu and libvirt
<hallyn> ok, i'll send an email saying bug is valid but we'll wait for the fix to migrate from sid.
<ahs3> ah.  yeah, if it's connected to a bunch of other things like that, best to let it settle down first
<hallyn> ahs3: ok, thanks - ttyl
<ahs3> hallyn: np.  cya.
<hallyn> qemu-img create -f rbd rbd:pool/vm1 10G
<hallyn> kvm -m 512 -drive format=rbd,file=rbd:pool/vm1 -cdrom raring.iso -boot d
<hallyn> feh.
<hallyn> sorry
<tasslehoff> it takes 5-6 second from I hit enter 'ssh myserver' until I'm logged in (public key auth). Any idea what can cause the delay?
<zerick> tasslehoff, maybe some DNS search enabled entry ?
<parallel21> If I wanted to use apt-get to install nginx but wanted to override it's install path, how might I do that?
<zerick> parallel21,  ovewrite the install path ? you mean, overwrite the /etc dir  ?
<parallel21> no
<zerick> so ?
<parallel21> choose where nginx get installed, so rather /etc/nginx would change to /opt/nginx
<zerick> parallel21, not possible AFAIK, only possible when compiling
<parallel21> shucks
<zerick> You can try this, maybe works  for you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/install-with-apt-get-in-other-path-386763/
<parallel21> Yeah, I'll look at that. Looks like if I can get the deb file before install I can modify flags
<tasslehoff> zerick: perhaps. I tried adding "UseDNS no" to my sshd_config, but after that I could not connect through ssh at all..
<savid> Does logrotate automatically rotate all *.log files in /var/log?
<savid> Or does there need to be explicit definitions for each log?
<soren> savid: I don't think there's a catch-all configuration for logrotate.
<soren> savid: ...and logrotate doesn't just do it on its own. There would need to be a config file telling it to do so.
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-15
<MavKen> do any of you use symfony
<MavKen> ?
<adam_g> jamespage, merged the openstack updates to charm helpers, updated all charms accordingly and proposed for charm store. a few have failing test suites so marked those as WIPs
<Juslintek> Hi everyone who is still awake
<Juslintek> :-)
<Juslintek> I've installed ubuntu desktop on server, but cannot login to my account, only able to access guest account, and when I try to login to my account i'm being sent back to login screen. Anyone experienced this problem? :-)
<brad9001> hello?
<thumper> hello
<thumper> Juslintek: my guess is something to do with the desktop crashing
<g0ran> hi guys, I am trying to setup openvpn server on my ubuntu box but I am not sure how to add bridge interface. I have only one network interface, that is eth0 which uses static ip addres. the said interface has public ip address (accessible directly via internet) and I am not sure if I need to set ip address of the bridge interface  to this public one?
<pmatulis_> g0ran: set up the bridge in /etc/network/interfaces
<pmatulis_> and configure the bridge, usually called br0, like you did your old interface
<g0ran> yes that is what I am trying to do. but in said file only one network interface is defined which uses public ip address. as far as I understand I need to comment out eth interface when adding bridge?
<Anomie_work> I've tested both my postfix (echo "Test mail from postfix" | mail -s "Test Postfix" admin@something.com) and PHP (php -a mail ('admin@rtcamp.com', "Test Postfix", "Test mail from postfix"); exit ();) and I'm receiving both the emails fine to my inbox. But my contact form @ http://www.villacalmia.co.uk/book_now.htm still isn't sending emails (even though it says it's been successfully sent) any ideas? - using the contact f
<geser> have you checked your postfix logs? did it got those emails from the contact form at all?
<Anomie_work> geser: Nothing new is added to the mail.log when I submit a email
<hadifarnoud> anyone knows a cheap vps server provider in London? I want to use SSH tunnels to bypass internet censorship in Iran. can't afford the ones I found. (London is fastest route to Iran because of EU fiber cable)
<Anomie_work> hadifarnoud: Couldn't you use a VPN?
<hadifarnoud> Anomie_work: they blocked it. doesn't work
<Anomie_work> hadifarnoud: What do you mean? AFAIk you can't block 'all' VPNs
<Anomie_work> you'd have to block them individually
<andol> hadifarnoud: What would you define as cheap?
<hadifarnoud> Anomie_work: not sure how they did it. but OpenVPN, PPTP, L2TP they are blocked
<hadifarnoud> andol like $5 per month.
<Anomie_work> hadifarnoud: I'll ask in a cryptoanarchist channel I'm in, they should have something - but those are just the biggest VPNs, there are tens of thousands of them, anyone can set up a VPN
<hadifarnoud> Anomie_work: I did try to setup my own. does not work in Iran whilst my friends outside can connect.
<Anomie_work> hadifarnoud: http://www.vpnground.com/go/hidemyass.php ?
<Anomie_work> #2 on 'The Best VPNs to bypass Iranian censhorship.' $6.33/mo
<hadifarnoud> Anomie_work: hmm, the site is blocked but I give it a try. big guys are all blocked. private servers are harder to find though. that's why I wanted to get a server and use SSH tunnel
<Anomie_work> visit the site ( https://hidemyass.com/vpn/promo/1/1/ ) in Tor and register
<Anomie_work> hadifarnoud: (10:21:02 AM) kzw: does it have to be UK?
<Anomie_work> (10:21:22 AM) kzw: digitalocean.com is cheap and should be enough to get openvpn running
<hadifarnoud> Anomie_work: cool. will try them
<Anomie_work> $5/mo for 1TB transfer
<hadifarnoud> that's awesome!
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarnoud if they do a blanket port ban then you may have to modify the default ports
<hadifarnoud> hitsujiTMO: I could do that only with OpenVPN, right?
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarnoud: technically you can do it with any vpn but some may be harder than others to do
<rbasak> smoser: may I have your comments on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239796/ please? It's a separate tool I've been thinking of called cloud-wait, for waiting on various cloudy-type events (things being ready, such as ssh being available, or an instance having started) that might support a variety of wait types. Could this go into cloud-tools, perhaps? Then I could add a --wait option to uvt-kvm which calls it (either with subprocess or an API), and then sup
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarnoud: this may help for openvpn: https://forums.openvpn.net/topic12817.html      that would be standard for use in a college
<rbasak> smoser: then I could implement an adt-virt-kvm for dep8 testing, etc.
<hadifarnoud> hitsujiTMO: Softether is great but only works in Windows. they have their own protocol and client.
<hadifarnoud> hitsujiTMO: will give it a try
<Anomie_work> My php.log isn't filling up for some reason. 'error_log = /var/log/php.log' is set in php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2 - is there somewhere else I need to turn it on?
<hitsujiTMO> Anomie_work: are there logs specified in the virtual hosts?
<Anomie_work> hitsujiTMO: Got it working, my php log was 18GB somehow, deleted it and restarted apache - logging now
<Anomie_work> Nothing in my php.log explains why this contact form isn't sending out emails though :(
<jamespage> zul, can you do the keystone and horizon rc2's please
<zul> CA?
<zul> jamespage:  i thought you already uploaded them?\
<jamespage> zul, not for keystone and horizon
<zul> jamespage:  gotcha
<smoser> rbasak, yeah, i think we've done similar things in many places.  bikeshed has 'cloud-sandbox', which does a related thing.
 * jamespage nudges zul to rember the static asset refresh for horizon
<zul> jamespage:  exactly why i love doing horizon
<rbasak> smoser: I want something like this for uvt-kvm, so that my (yet-to-be-written) adt-virt-kvm can use it. It looks like cloud-sandbox does quite a lot more - this would just be a collection of waiting functions. Where should I put it? Would you accept it into cloud-utils, or shall I leave it inside uvtool?
<smoser> i was just mentioning int rbasak
<zul> jamespage:  just building keystone locally first
<zul> jamespage:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/LXC
<jamespage> zul, thanks
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/keystone/2013.2.rc2/+merge/191182
<jamespage> zul, +1
<jamespage> matsubara, I'm thinking the 13.10 release images could be doing with some MAAS testing :-)
<jamespage> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<matsubara> jamespage, I did some testing last week, will continue to do so this week. I still need to update the qa tracker test case to point to the automated tests.
<jamespage> matsubara, please do!  balloons can help with that
<jamespage> matsubara, hows things looking?
<matsubara> jamespage, yep, I talked to him last week. There was a problem with juju-core bootstrapping on MAAS but that's fixed now
<matsubara> jamespage, installation looks good so far
<zul> jamespage:  the readme for horizon is still valid correct (for the assets)
<jamespage> lemme check
<jamespage> I think so - is that not working?
<jamespage> no - thats not right
<jamespage> node-less -> python-lesscpy
<jamespage> and you need to pop the top patch as well
<jamespage> adam_g, I fixed up nova-cc and openstack-dashboard failing tests and marked ready for review
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/horizon/2013.2.rc2/+merge/191202
<jamespage> zul, two comments
<jamescarr> hey fellas / ladies
<jamescarr> is there a way to construct an upstart job that will execute first when a shutdown sequence begins?
<jamespage> jamescarr, its possible to write an upstart configuration that runs prior to another job stopping
<jamespage> 'start on stopping otherjob'
<jamescarr> yeah saw it… one thing I was curious about
<jamespage> and that could be a task which is not long running
<jamescarr> will it block the other job from stopping while it runs?
<jamespage> yes
<jamescarr> awesome all I needed to know :)
<jamescarr> thanksz!
<jamespage> np
 * jamespage loves the event based nature of upstart :-)
<xtriz> after i have setup a home server, what security measures should i take to make it secure ?
<zul> james fixed
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<jamespage> zul, great
 * jamespage looks
<jamespage> zul, +1
<jamescarr> jamespage: on the converse, if I have stop on stopping X will the pre-stop script execute in upstart?
 * jamespage thinks
<jamespage> jamescarr, I think so yes
<jamespage> jamescarr, you read the cookbook right?
<jamescarr> skimmed it :)
<rbasak> jamespage: the dpkg SRU just landed. I think a golang build on armhf should succeed now for cloud-tools.
<jamespage> rbasak, marvellous
<jamespage> I'll hit rebuild and see
<zul> jamespage:  keystone rc2 got accepted previously, horizon rc2 just got accepted
<jamespage> zul, good-oh - upload them to havana-staging and I'll flush through the CA as well
<zul> jamespage:  yeah just waiting for them to perkulate
<jamespage> +1
<jamespage> hey gaughen
<gaughen> hey jamespage
<jamespage> gaughen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server
<jamespage> I think we need some details for MAAS specifically and virt stack changes
<jamespage> and I'm sure the juju team can add some details for juju-core features as well
<jamespage> adam_g, I can't figure out that cinder test failure; something is mocking out restart_map but I can't see what
<JohnSmith> I have hundred millions of file stored in a 2 level folder, in this form AA/BB/832497BBAA.ext. Nowadays it's more or less impossible to scan this arborescence with utils like du or rsync. The filesystem is ext4, mounted with noatime. Does anyone has good practices regarding storing millions of files, like using different filesystem or maybe distributed FS?
<sgran> hash the directory structure more
<sgran> eg AA/BB/8/3/2/4/9/7/B/B/832497BBAA.ext
<sgran> you can keep throwing tech at stupid code, but sooner or later tech will run out and stupid code will do something too stupid to bandaid over
<jamespage> gaughen, hey - we have our weekly team irc meeting starting in 2 mins in #ubuntu-meeting if you would like to join
<MavKen> any recommendation for lightweight php framework with built in user authentication?
<genii> JohnSmith: You may also want to experiment with mhddfs. In this way, you have for instance /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb2   ..and so on, each with maybe quarter-million files, then mount them in a single point with access to all files concurrently but they remain on their respective partitions. In this way you do not have one monolithic filesystem to fsck, etc.
<adam_g> smoser, after patching curtin's utils.py, what do i need to reload?
<adam_g> er, what services need restarting
<smoser> adam_g, probably shoudln't need anything actually
<smoser> maas forks
<smoser> to curtin
<adam_g> smoser, cool
<adam_g> smoser, no luck with that patch
<smoser> hallyn, could you update LXC on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server
<aslaen> hello, I have followed multiple guides to get DHCP (dnsmasq) and pxe (tftpd-hpa) setup. The DHCP works fine, assigns IPs, but if I try to pxe boot it just says it can't find a pxe server.
<aslaen> Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<sarnold> aslaen: tcpdump or ethereal on both the pxe server network segment and the pxe client network segment?
<aslaen> sarnold ok cool I'll see if I can figure that out.
<smoser> stgraber, could you put some "lxc notes" up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server perhaps ?
<smoser> hallyn, is out i believe
<stgraber> smoser: I'll see what I can do, kind of busy with other more urgent release things at the moment
<smoser> stgraber, thanks.
<jamespage> zul, pushed horizon to -proposed
<jamespage> keystone still stuck in saucy pending migration
<smoser> jamespage, juju is building in -proposed in cloud-tools now.
<adam_g> smoser,
<adam_g> ubuntu@obayifo:~$ ls /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<adam_g> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d: No such file or directory
<adam_g> smoser, fix seems to work
<stgraber> smoser: wiki updated
<bittin> someone can help me with a dmraid problem ?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<zul> jamespage:  keystone uploaded to the CA
<jamescarr> when the shutdown sequence starts what is the very first thing to be stopped?
<jamescarr> I want an upstart service that I can be 100% sure will execute on shitdown
<jamescarr> shutdown even, sorry
<sarnold> jamescarr: maybe /etc/init/rc.conf or /etc/init.d/rc .. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#shutdown
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-16
<James_Epp> I'm looking for a software recommendation as well as a guide possibility. I want to get a mail server up and running (preferably smtp/imap) that can host multiple domains. Nothing super fancy. Mailpile would be great for this, but yeah.....it's in dev. My skills are not what they could be. I'm one of those people where if they can't apt-get it or download a .deb, they are lost. GUI would be preferred, but I'm not scared of a lit
<tjj> If there's an ubuntu server that I'm rebooting remotely, is there a way to know the very instant that ssh becomes available?
<James_Epp> tjj: you could just ping the server. idk about ssh specifically, though.
<tjj> James_Epp: Yeah that was my first thought but unfortunately the system responds to pings way before sshd starts
<James_Epp> tjj: mmkay
<James_Epp> tjj: IDK how well it would work, but you could try "watch ssh user@server"
<tjj> James_Epp: Yeah I was hoping for something scriptable...I'll just head over to serverfault
<James_Epp> tjj: Good luck!
<rostam> HI if i need to modify initramfs (/etc/fstab), are there any references how to do it? thx
<jamespage> zul, I pushed and uploaded cinder rc3 fyi
<jamespage> keystone rc3 should be out shortly will do the same
<jamespage> no neutron rc3 planned as yet
<jamespage> zul: both done and pushed
<g0tcha> heya guys, i have an ubuntu server VM running, anyone can advice on how to create a full system backups of it?
<g0tcha> my ubuntu got compromised some how, i found some commands in the 'history' that i did not run
<g0tcha> i rebuilt the OS and now in the process of moving the data over to the new install
<g0tcha> but im wondering whats the best way to create weekly backups so incase something like this happens again i just revert back to an older, cleaner backup
<g0tcha> right now i cant even be sure of my database for example is compromised or not, so moving that to the new install is an issue
<g0tcha> ive read about rsync but thats not what i want
<g0tcha> rsync would already have synced the compromised files (if any)
<Anomie_work> g0tcha: What VPS provider are you using? Some offer automatic updated (Linode)
<Anomie_work> But if you're moving the data over, you're probably moving the malicious code over with it too
<Anomie_work> /s/d/s
<g0tcha> Anomie_work, its a VM im running from home actually
<g0tcha> and yeah, i figured that i might be moving the malicious code over thats why im moving only what i think is necessary for now to minimize the risk
<g0tcha> but at the same time i want to future-proof by backups incase this happens or simply if the server just breaks down
<rbasak> I use tarsnap with the server having a write-only key. Then if I can be confident about the date/time of compromise I can be confident that older backups are not compromised.
<g0tcha> rbasak, how does that work?
<rbasak> g0tcha: tarsnap works like tar, but deduplicates, encrypts and writes out to a "cloud" location. The key can be split into separate write and read keys if desired. However, it's proprietary (though client source is available). See the tarsnap page for details.
<rbasak> It's very Unix-y
<g0tcha> rbasak, ib te gettubg started page it says its required to have a Tarsnap account and to egister my machines with that account
<g0tcha> is that done only on the "cloud" ? cant be used without creating an account and backing up localy?
<rbasak> Correct. Can't be used locally.
<rbasak> I wrote "ddar" which is similar but can be used locally. It doesn't do encryption, though (relies on filesystem/ssh encryption)
<rbasak> ddar isn't packaged though. I really should get round to doing that.
<rbasak> There's also bup and one or two others.
<g0tcha> sounds complicated heheh
<zotta> I have one program on my server which has a minor bug. Googling around i came to the conclusion that it was introduced in the very version i have and fixed in the next
<zotta> how can i install another version?
<hitsujiTMO> zotta: how was it installed?
<zotta> apt-get
<zotta> official repos
<zotta> i have looked in aptitude and only one version seems aviable from there
<hitsujiTMO> if the later version is not in the repo, then you may want to look for a ppa for the software ... failing that you would prob have to build the latest version yourself
<rbasak> zotta: what is the bug, and in what package? We do fix bugs in stable releases by backporting the fixes, provided that they meet some stability criteria: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<zotta> rbasak: The problem is that symbolic links are displayed as files which can not be downloaded or accessed in filezilla
<zotta> rbasak: i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<zotta> rbasak: It worked with 10.04 lts
<zotta> rbasak: on google i found this thread: http://forum.directadmin.com/showthread.php?t=42402
<zotta> rbasak: but it did not work http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.network.proftpd.devel/21
<rbasak> zotta: so a filezilla bug?
<zotta> it worked with the old server
<zotta> it seems to be the combination of proftpd and filezilla
<hitsujiTMO> zotta: have you looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/32001/need-proftpd-to-follow-symbolic-link
<zotta> hitsujiTMO: i tested DefaultRoot / and no effect
<zotta> well screw it
<BrixSat> Hello
<BrixSat> anyone with fluentd experience
<hitsujiTMO> !details Z BrixSat
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !details | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BrixSat> hitsujiTMO:  i wold like to know how to make my machines log to fluentd. Im a beguinner on this.
<zul> jamespage:  cool im going to start prepping final branches so they will be ready to go
<jamespage> zul, okay
<BrixSat> I cant find any info on that, i see fluentd loggers but i want something like loggger connect  to local fluentd with cache and then that fluentd connect to remote central fluentd
<BrixSat> like logger ---> fluentd_localmachine ---> internet --->fluentd_central_server
<zul> jamespage:  im going to update the boto version patch we are carrying
<jamespage> zul, you know it sucks upstream still right?
<zul> jamespage:  yeah
<smoser> what is this ?
<zul> jamespage:  its not in the milestone-proposed tree either
<smoser> rbasak, just an fyi, i uploaded a change yesterday to simplestreams filter logic
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simplestreams/+bug/1238227
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1238227 in simplestreams "should not insert version if all items were filtered" [Medium,Fix committed]
<zul> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1239220
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1239220 in nova "boto version checking in test cases is not backwards compatible" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smoser> i was/am moderately concerned that i could have broken someone expecting the old logic (although i think that old logic was quite odd)
<johest> does someone may have experiene with dell idrac 7 ? i cant connect to the remote shell
<g0tcha> quick noob question, is backing up the '/' directory means backing up the whole OS filesystem?
<zul> jamespage:  i got keystone rc4
<jamespage> zul, coolio
<zul> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/keystone/rc4/+merge/191454
<jamespage> zul, +1 (conditional) - add full stop at end of changelog line :-)
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<zul> jamespage:  uploaded
<Thirtysixway> could someone tell me if whoopsie/apport on ubuntu server automatically sends crash reports to canonical?
<Level15> Hi, all. Got some big issue here: i have an ibm ts3100 tape library. lsscsi shows me the two drives but no media changer device... any hints?
<phillw> Hi good people, anyone know why the 13.10 RC has been marked as disabled on the iso-tracker? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds thanks :)
<DanielSa> Is there any issue with the update of package procps? I'm getting a error after executing 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<jamespage> DanielSa, under LXC or some sort of VPS hosted instance?
<jamespage> bug 1157643
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1157643 in procps "procps fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157643
<DanielSa> vps
<DanielSa> Thank you guys. Next time I'll look at launchpad first.
<Level15> hi, all: what kernel driver/module should I use for a FC tape autoloader? So far the modules I have loaded show the drives but not the changer device. Thanks.
<smoser> zul, 'ipxe' on the server cd bzr blames in ubuntu seeds to you
<smoser> the commit message was 'Add ipxe'
<smoser> do you have any more information on that that you could provide me with ?
<smoser> server cd is oversized, and that seems like a good candidate for shrinkage
<smoser> Daviey, maybe you remember something there?>
<zul> smoser:  lemme think
<zul> smoser:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipxe/+bug/800340
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 800340 in ipxe "[MIR] ipxe" [Undecided,Fix released]
<adam_g> jamespage, cinder charms test suite is fixed if you'd like to do the honors of mering the last of the redux branches :)
<zul> jamespage:  neutron rc3 coming down the pipe in  a minute
<zul> adam_g: ^^^
<adam_g> zul, yippie
<zul> adam_g:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/neutron/rc3/+merge/191488
<zul> adam_g:  thanks
<Daviey> smoser: ipxe for qemu, no?
<smoser> it was a build dep of xen
<smoser> ipxen-qemu was
<Daviey> ah
<smoser> but that surely doesn' tman it needs to be on the cd
<Daviey> no, it could most likely be unseeded
<Daviey> smoser: Are we respinning?
<Daviey> roaksoax / jamespage: Did the maas upload get in?
<smoser> Daviey, maas upload in. yes to respinning to fit on media.
<smoser> utlemming, i uploaded cloud-init and walinux for you to precise.
<Daviey> smoser: Silly question... but when did it become oversized?
<Daviey> zul: neutron accepted into proposed
<roaksoax> Daviey: it fid thabkd.
<roaksoax> it did*
<roaksoax> fid you spprove it?
<smoser> i dont know.
<smoser> <cjwatson> Nobody from the server team is on the server image failure notification list, otherwise you'd have been being mailed about this for some time
<smoser> Daviey, ^ "for some time"
<Daviey> smoser: Ah, i guess i was removed.
<Daviey> smoser: probably worth checking with QA that it should be the most basic of tests. :)
<smoser> yeah
<Daviey> zul: couldn't rc4 tracker have been the same bug number for all packages? :)
<zul> Daviey:  we only had one rc4
<zul> Daviey:  but the other rc3 could have probably had one bug number as well
<jamespage> smoser, do we need todo anything about size of the iso?
<jamespage> I can review the seed list now if need be
<smoser> jamespage, fixed.
<smoser> droped 48M of ipxe
<jamespage> smoser, good-oh
<jamespage> we have a smaller subset for kvm/qemu from memory
<smoser> well, yeah. ipxe-qemu
<smoser> but we didn't add that to the cd.
<smoser> i'm not really clear on why we necessarily want any package on the cd
<jamespage> smoser, I see lots of stuff that we could drop
<jamespage> I don't see iso as much more than something to hang our hat on for release and for small, single server installs anyway
<jamespage> drop/move from iso to supported seed
<smoser> jamespage, is there some well defined "you put stuff on the cd because..."
<smoser> thats my feeling to.
<jamespage> smoser, for example all of the cluster stack is on the iso
 * jamespage does not understand why
<jamespage> smoser, I think there may have been confusion about supported == on the iso
<jamespage> which is not the case
<smoser> right.
<jamespage> munin is on the iso as well
<smoser> and coupled with "look at all the space the server iso has empty!"
<smoser> which, over time, turned into -30M
<jamespage> agreed
<jamespage> I think it should really be stuff you can install from the menus
<jamespage> tasksel + the boot menu for maas etc..
<phillw> excellent. Just as I got told why the ISO's on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds had been disabled with no bug reported :)
<harushimo> openstack question
<harushimo> its more use on the IAAS side right?
<Daviey> smoser / zul / jamespage: Does this make sense to you? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-neutron/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/48/consoleFull
<Daviey> (i386 was successful)
<jamespage> Daviey, I was just looking at that
<jamespage> Daviey, i suspect something racey - I've re-run the test - its executing now
<jamespage> Daviey, yeah - the lbaas agent starts but then exist due to missing base configuration
<Daviey> jamespage: it certainly doesn't sound right...
<jamespage> I guess the check sometimes runs quick enough to catch it OK
<jamespage> but not in this case
<jamespage> Daviey: that test passed this time round - I'll raise a bug and we can address early next release
<jamespage> Daviey: bug 1240712
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1240712 in neutron "neutron-lbaas-agent DEP-8 test sometimes fails" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240712
<Daviey> jamespage: thanks
<savid> What program controls messages such as "The program foobar is not currently installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install foobar."? I'm getting an erroneous error message from this when running a command that exists.
<savid> There's something ubuntu does to bash that does this. I'm not sure where to find it.
<shauno> savid: /usr/lib/command-not-found, from the package 'command-not-found'  (and the hook should be planted in /etc/bash.bashrc)
<savid> shauno, awesome, thanks
<zul> jamespage:  ill get rc3 horizon tonight as well
<Daviey> zul: Did you see horizon rc3 posted? The only change is, https://github.com/openstack/horizon/commit/d3e8e29f1e252e7bffc836056b52c8e4e5a0307c
<phillw> 13.10 iso images for server have now been re-built and should be CD sized. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<zul> Daviey:  yeah i saw it
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-17
<Logos01> Howdy folks... got a touch of a stumper here... I ran __ echo "1" > /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run __ about 50 minutes ago ... yet this remains the output of __ cd /sys/kernel/mm/ksm ; pwd ; grep '' * __ :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248607/
<Logos01> full_scans remains 0
<Logos01> Any thoughts?
<MavKen> what is the easiest way to setup mail forwarding on ubuntu server?
<Logos01> MavKen: I usually just use postfix for that.
<MavKen> ok
<MavKen> Logos01, from what I see you can only setup one domain...is it possible to have several domains using it?  I have several virtual domains on my apache server
<Logos01> MavKen: Yeah it is. It's not trivial though
<MavKen> ok
<harushimo> I'm trying to install openstack
<harushimo> I'm writing the nova.conf file and i'm getting an error about the for loop I copy on to the file
<plars> matsubara: ping
<plars> matsubara: still going to take a look at maas/juju tests on the current image?
<plars> matsubara: I'm hoping this will be the last respin :)
<Daviey> utlemming: The reason for switching to a new key is because it's signed by the Ubuntu Archive key? wtf?
<Anomie_work> Is there a way to scan my VPS for malware?
<koolhead17> zul: around
<zul> koolhead17:  yep
<koolhead17> Daviey: you never told me zul moved to rackspace :)
<Daviey> :S
<hxm> exists a imap reader daemon? for gmail
<ndee> Hi there, I have a server which crashes in a weekly interval. I'm running 13.04 LTS. Where would the best place be to start searching for some clues? In which log files, etc.?
<zul> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/heat/2013.2/+merge/191634
<jamespage> zul, I was pondering 'New upstream release' -> 'Final upstream release'
<jamespage> but I think its OK as is
<jamespage> +1
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/ceilometer/2013.2/+merge/191637
<jamespage> zul, +1
<jamespage> I need an ack to upload spice-html5 to the Havana CA please
<jamespage> nova-spicyproxy is uninstallable right now
<jamespage> build test OK
<plars> matsubara: ping
<zul> jamespage:  url?
<jamespage> zul: http://people.canonical.com/~jamespage/ca/havana/
<zul> jamespage:  +1
<zul> jamespage:  while you are at it https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/horizon/2013.2/+merge/191639
<plars> matsubara: if you've tested maas on the current rc images already, could you mark the tests as completed on iso tracker at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55947/testcases
<jamespage> zul, +1
<jamespage> pls make sure you merge your branches :-) that one looked odd but I understand why
<matsubara> plars, sorry, I will. there's still one bug that's being worked on but I don't think that's going to make to the ISO. More likely a SRU
<plars> matsubara: thanks!
<matsubara> plars, bug 1240652, fwiw
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1240652 in simplestreams "maas-import-ephemerals crashes with "unexpected checksum 'sha256'" when using a proxy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240652
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/cinder/2013.2/+merge/191645
<zul> jamespage:  glance still building ;)
<jamespage> zul, -1
<jamespage> typo
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<jamespage> zul, +1
<ivoks> well, happy release day
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/2013.2/+merge/191648
<jamespage> zul, typo
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<soahccc> Anyone knows what that mean? mdadm: add new device failed for /dev/sdf3 as 7: Invalid argument
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> merci
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/keystone/2013.2/+merge/191650
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> jamespage:  home stretch https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/swift/1.10/+merge/191651
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/neutron/2013.2/+merge/191656
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> jamespage:  still building nova
<zul> jamespage:  last one https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/2013.2/+merge/191665
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> jamespage:  thanks now for the CA
<jamespage> zul, nah - don't bother just yet
<jamespage> I think we can afford to wait for the SRU cogs to turn
<jamespage> rc-latest == release so its a no-change rebuild from my perspective
<zul> cool
 * Daviey ponders on the worth of an SRU.
<Daviey> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/153998415/nova_1%3A2013.2~rc2-0ubuntu1_1%3A2013.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz .. really?
<jamespage> Daviey, this is purely  version change
<jamespage> ...
<jamespage> Daviey, so we can say we have the release of openstack - rather than the last RC
<Daviey> Is it really worth the churn?
<zul> Daviey:  optics is everytyhing
<rbasak> People are going to be wondering and asking questions forever I think.
<rbasak> "Why can't I update to the release version?"
<rbasak> "You are on the release version."
<rbasak> "Oh."
<rbasak> ...
<rbasak> ..."Why can't I update to the release version?"
<rbasak> etc.
<Daviey> rbasak: true
<rbasak> "I used RH because Ubuntu wasn't fully up-to-date"
<rbasak> "It is up to date - it's just this scheduling thing and the release candidate was released with no changes"
<rbasak> "Oh well, too late"
<rbasak> :)
<Daviey> Yeah, it was annoying when people were asking for the latest stable point release.. which had ~2 patches different from our snapshot SRU.. only for those issues to not be a blocker for anyone.
<zul> Daviey:  i would *love* to avoid that again ;)
<jamespage> Daviey, they are all in the queue now if you would like to be our nominated SRU team representative
<jamespage> :-)
<jamespage> Daviey, I'm guessing that you might be on that already tho
<Daviey> jamespage: already accepted them all :)
 * jamespage gives Daviey a hug
<jamespage> thanks
<matsubara> plars, how do I submit the results to the iso tracker? I'm looking at this page: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1461/info but the only submit link is pointing to: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1461/results#add_result which returns a list of milestone releases but no form
<plars> matsubara: you can't now, it's been released
<matsubara> plars, ok. I'm pretty sure I got the same page yesterday when I clicked the submit link. Well, nm then. thanks.
<plars> matsubara: could be that you had the page loaded before the respin and didn't click the new one when trying to post the results
<plars> matsubara: it can be a pretty fickle tool - if there's been a respin you can't submit results on the old one, and if you could they wouldn't show up anyway
<plars> matsubara: other than the bug for SRU later though, it was all ok though?
<matsubara> plars, yes
<rbasak> smoser: what's the canonical way of waiting for cloud-init to finish? Waiting for /var/lib/cloud/instance/boot-finished didn't work well for me in LXC, because it exists before the machine has started to boot (left over from a previous boot). But now I'm looking at KVM. Are there any guarantees about this that can be made from the point when ssh is open? Or is there an entirely different mechanism I can use?
 * rbasak ponders asking upstart
<smoser> rbasak, well you're "doing it wrong" sort of for lxc.
<smoser> sort of.
<smoser> don't boot a dirty instance, make a new one.
<smoser> i guess you could check that the file exists and is newer than /proc/1 or something.
<smoser> i think at one point i had ssh not starting until you could get in. but that i think is gone now or i'm just remembering wrong.
<smoser> i kind of would like for ssh to not start until users were created and cloud-init had populated public and private keys.
<rbasak> smoser: I'm fine with ssh opening late. I just want to make sure that the machine is ready to use. I had /tmp being cleaned while I was using it before (with LXC).
<smoser> how were you using it?
<rbasak> smoser: I want a developer to be able to modify an instance!
<rbasak> (for LXC)
<rbasak> adt-virt-lxc
<smoser> but how were you using /tmp/
<rbasak> autopkgtest uses /tmp. I need to know when the started container is ready for use.
<rbasak> Putting stuff in it
<rbasak> Then the /tmp cleaner gets to work
<smoser> well, look for boot-finished
<smoser> and use clean containers
<smoser> or remove that before you start :)
<rbasak> I can't use clean containers yet. lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud doesn't really let me do that
<smoser> ?
<smoser> sure it does
<smoser> use clone
<smoser> i'm confused.
<rbasak> Too slow
<rbasak> I sometimes need to modify an image.
<smoser> silly rbasak.
<smoser> this is the saucy times
<smoser> clone magic fast with overlayfs
<rbasak> start-ephemeral is quick enough for me, but I want to modify the template into another template and give adt-virt-lxc that
<rbasak> start-ephemeral does not nest, AFAIK
<rbasak> (or does it?)
<smoser> dont use start-ephemeral.
<smoser> use clone with overlayfs
<smoser> (overlayfs issues with inotify aside)
<rbasak> Does that nest?
<smoser> but how is clone slower than create . i'm still confused.
<smoser> nest?
<rbasak> How many layers can I have?
<smoser> hallyn, ^
<rbasak> I don't think this makes sense.
<rbasak> What if I want to reboot a machine from the host? How do I know when it's finished booting then?
<jrwren> anyone know why the python-boto package doesn't include the cli commands?
<smoser> how do you ever know that ?
<hallyn> nesting should be fine
<hallyn> being called away for lunch, back in 25 mins
<rbasak> I don't, but I'd like to know.
<smoser> jrwren, because you haven't packaged them ;)
<rbasak> Any tooling that runs synchronously from the host and relies on the guest booting needs to know to work reliably
<jrwren> smoser: ;_;  I'll go do that, then.
<smoser> jrwren, i think there is a bug on that in debian.
<rbasak> I think it's a reasonable request.
<smoser> we used to carry a larger delta on python-boto
<smoser> and someone wanted to add the bin/ stuff
<smoser> but i wanted to get our delta gone on python-boto
<smoser> so i think i filed an upstream (debian) bug on that
<rbasak> jrwren: the boto bin/ stuff is deprecated now in favour of aws-cli, isn't it?
<jrwren> i'll blame smoser  :)
<smoser> rbasak, we could write a boot-finished to /run
<jrwren> rbasak: i don't know if it is officially deprecated. 12.04 LTS just has python-boto, no aws-cli.
<rbasak> smoser: that would work well for me
<smoser> you might be able to do that from user data
<rbasak> jrwren: 12.04 LTS was released four years ago!
<smoser> 13.10 - 12.04 == 4 years
<smoser> (english people count funny)
<rbasak> Um. Yeah. SOrry.
<rbasak> Still, it's old.
<smoser> is there aws-cli in ubuntu now? /me checks
<rbasak> New stuff isn't going in. Not aws-cli, not boto bin/
<jrwren> until today, its the only LTS :)
<smoser> util 14.04 its the only lts
<rbasak> RIght, but it's not relevant to a conversation about what to do between boto bin/ and aws-cli
<jrwren> oh, oops, wrong LTS date :)
<smoser> well, jrwren you woulndt easily get an SRU with those new files either.
<jrwren> SRU?
<rbasak> I disapprove of boto bin/ for personal reasons. It collides with me tool. It's version of bin/glacier is mostly useless
<rbasak> my tool
<jrwren> this is #ubuntu-server. I'm asking in context. I specifically asked about python-boto, the package, not boto in general
<rbasak> I wouldn't mind having a /usr/bin/boto-* prefix or something though
<jrwren> i'm not concerned. python -c "import boto;..." is just as easy
<smoser> well, jrwren you can file a bug in debian . thats what i'd recommend. apparently i didn't do this.
<rbasak> jrwren: sure, it's relevant here. I'm just saying that what was in a previous release isn't relevant to this discussion about changes in a future release.
<smoser> but i do kind of agree with rbasak. we need the aws-cli tools packaged (thats been a TODO for like 12 montsh for me)
<rbasak> IMHO, there are other tools (eg. aws-cli) that do a better job than boto/bin/*, so polluting /usr/bin/ isn't a good idea since that will just create collisions in some cases with inferior tools. aws-cli is the future.
<rbasak> (but a prefix is fine)
<rbasak> smoser: I'd be interested in packaging aws-cli for Debian if nobody else is doing it.
<jrwren> even those scripts in /usr/share/boto would be useful.
<smoser> google doesn't show me anything.
<smoser> jrwren, you can go around rbasaks' back by going to debian.
<smoser> :)
<jrwren> i don't care enough. :)
<rbasak> jrwren: sure, no objection to making it available _somewhere_. But that's up to the Debian maintainer really, not us :)
<smoser> i dont have strong feelings about boto-foo in /usr/bin
<jrwren> my original question was "anyone know why" and I have my answer :)
<smoser> yeah. back when we had heavily pathced boto i would have probably just added it.
<rbasak> EOD
<roaksoax> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo!
<roaksoax> jcastro: do you know where did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure go?
<jcastro> yikes! No.
<jcastro> didn't know that
<jcastro> looks like robbiew changed it?
<roaksoax> yeah
<jcastro> was there a deep link to stuff there?
<roaksoax> jcastro: there was the whole "community" docs for deploy openstack with maas+juju
<jcastro> indeed
<roaksoax> robbiew: Howdy! By any chance did the content of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure got moved elsewhere?
<hallyn> rbasak: do you still have a question on container snapshots?
<sgran>         
<sgran> sigh to lag
<fedeisas> hello everyone, anyone saavy with permissions?
<robbiew> roaksoax: yeah...I removed it...was all kinds of out of date...I can restore it
<robbiew> roaksoax: changed it back
<tarvid> 13.10 install freezes at language screen
<roaksoax> robbiew: thanks! I was just wondering whether we had moved that information elsewhere since we don't really have any other public document on how to do a full deployment...
<roaksoax> robbiew: i think it would be a good idea for us to provide an actual whitepaper or something instead
<roaksoax> w/in 13
<tarvid> tried the f6 options but with all off I can't get past the second langauge screen
<tarvid> knoppix runs
<tarvid> desktop installing
<tarvid> server hangs on second language screen
<robbiew> roaksoax: yeah, agreed
<robbiew> we basically need to improve MAAS docs tremendously this cycle
<robbiew> heading into 14.04 LTS...lots to clean up! :)
<roaksoax> robbiew: thats gonna be fun!!
<James_Epp> Hey guys. I'm in the process of trying to boot the ubuntu live discs over a network using nfs-kernel-server. Under my /etc/exports I have the following, however when clients boot they continue to give the error message "mount: Protocol not supported". What should I troubleshoot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233647/
<hitsujiTMO> James_Epp: ubuntu needs to have nfs-common installed on the client
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-18
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> Working on a turnkey server application based on Ubuntu Server.  I would like to disable apt, aptitude, dpkg, etc. altogether once the turnkey system is ready to ship.  Googling hasn't been fruitful - how to go about doing this?  Thanks in advance :)
<James_Epp> hitsujiTMO: I'll give it a shot, thanks!
<James_Epp> hitsujiTMO: it appears it is already the newest version
<andol> pr3d4t0r: 1) Are you really sure it is desirable to fully disable the apt/dpkg tools? I mean, even if the user won't need to install any additional programs there is still the matter of (automatic) security upgrades, etc 2) Doubt you fully can disable these tools from a user with root access, and given how integrated they are into the systems there really isn't any clean way to uninstall them, even if I'm sure you can get some kind of ...
<andol> ... reinstall by manually deleting files or so.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: Yes.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: We're building the images in virtual machines.  If we need to update/upgrade something later, we'll do it on the master and then remove apt/dpkg/etc. as part of our ready-to-go process.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: Yeah, a root-level guy might be able to get things going again.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: We've ensured that no dev tools are installed, and the VMs are more or less jailed.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: The host server only has the hypervisor and minimal software to just get things going (we're leaving apt/dpkg in on that one).  The app servers, though, are jailed in their VM and we just want to slow things down if they are breached.
<pr3d4t0r> andol: Did that address your concerns about what we're doing?
 * pr3d4t0r considers just deleting them if that's the only way for now.
<andol> pr3d4t0r: Well, my gut suggests that there is more cost than benefit to what you are doing.
<andol> Not that you neccesarily should base any decision on the gut feeling of a random stranger on the Internet :-)
<pr3d4t0r> andol: :)
<pr3d4t0r> andol: If you can think of a clean way of removing said components it'll be fantastic.  Otherwise just /usr/bin/rm for apt, dpkg, aptitude, and /etc/apt/* ought to be it :(
<DenBeiren> Hi all,.. I'm looking for someone with a successful nic bonding config on 12.4.3
<sgran> hmm.  With today's pull of the cloud-repo, havana's horizon is failing in neutron client
<sgran> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/neutronclient/client.py" in authenticate
<sgran>   224.         token_url = self.auth_url + "/tokens"
<sgran> Exception Value: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'NoneType' and 'str'
<lotia> hi all. any pointers on setting limits on open files for non-root jobs on 10.04 LTS?
<lotia> sorry, I mean upstart jobs
<babinlonston> while ssh login i get this message Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<babinlonston> How can i remove it
<rbasak> lotia: you do it directly in the upstart job
<rbasak> lotia: http://bryanmarty.com/blog/2012/02/10/setting-nofile-limit-upstart/ and see init(5)
<rbasak> lotia: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#limit
<jamespage> sgran, can you check that you have auth_url set in local_settings.py
<jamespage> sgran, lemme check in my install as well
<sgran> I most certainly do not
<sgran> but I never have, as far as I can tell
<jamespage> sgran, no - sorry - that was a red herring
<jamespage> OPENSTACK_KEYSTONE_URL maybe
<sgran> yeah, that's set
<sgran> sec
<sgran> jamespage: http://paste.debian.net/59175/
<sgran> horizon doesn't send through anything about auth_url
<sgran> it creates the neutron client with a token
<jamespage> sgran, I'm definately not seeing the same issue; was this functional pre-update and what update actually happened
<jamespage> ?
<jamespage> /var/log/apt should tell you I think
<sgran> this was functional pre-update (running grizzly from the same repo)
<sgran> since the update to havana, it has not worked
<sgran> this morning I removed all config for horizon and reinstalled the package, but no better
<jamespage> sgran, hmm
<sgran> ah, I think I may have a piece of string to follow
<jamespage> that was my next suggestion
<jamespage> there where alot of changes; I noted that when I was updating the charm to work again for havana
<sgran> I see that neutron client will try to use the token if it's supplied with one, and only fall back to normal auth methods if that fails
<sgran> that suggests my token isn't validating
<sgran> I think I've seen this before
<sgran> let me chase that up
<sgran> thanks!
<jamespage> sgran, np
<sgran> jamespage: got it
<sgran> incomplete transition in my environment from quantum to neutron - I had wrong keystone credentials
<sgran> for the service, that is, not for my user
<lotia> rbasak: thanks
<lotia> how do I set it for non-root users and have it obeyed.
<rbasak> lotia: non-root users cannot increase the limit
<rbasak> lotia: I'm guessing that you need to increase the limit for the user's login session first; otherwise the user cannot run an upstart that can increase the limit. /etc/security/limits.conf for that. THat's just a guess, though.
<jamespage> sgran, right
<jamespage> sgran, I think that transitions going to catch alot of upgraders
<fgfg> HI EVERYONE
<fgfg> this is the first time I use xchat
<irv> getting an error when trying to run autoremove, umnet dependencies: linux-server Depends linux-image-server (=3.2.0.43.51) but 3.2.0.54.64 is installed, Depends linux-headers-server (=3.2.0.43.51) but 3.2.0.54.64 is installed
<irv> then when i try to run sudo apt-get -f install  it says that linux-server will be installed and also upgraded
<irv> but then, says dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-server: linux-server depends on linux-image-server (=3.2.0.43.51) however version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.54.64
<irv> etc
<irv> error processing linux-server
<irv> so it seems like i'm stuck in a loop
<irv> there we go, removed linux-server
<irv> good to go :)
<hitsujiTMO> irv that is your kernel
<hitsujiTMO> irv what is the outpur of: uname -r     and what is the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-image"
<irv> 3.2.0-54-generic
<irv> and i have a bunch of linux-image-3.2.0-41 through -54 and linux-image-server
<nomius> Hello
<nomius> If I install unattended-upgrades and I don't modify 10periodic, it wouldn't do it automatically but only when I run sudo unattended-upgrade?
<rbasak> nomius: dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades to ask it to do it automatically.
<rbasak> nomius: it drops something into /etc/apt.conf.d/ when you ask it to do it that way, which enables the cron job to actually do the work.
<nomius> Great, thanks rbasak
<SpamapS> rbasak: http://activity.openstack.org/dash/releases/company.html?company=HP <-- you may want to check on why you are on this list.. or.. did you make a move I didn't hear about? ;)
<rbasak> SpamapS: NFI. Amusing though. Any idea where that comes from?
<SpamapS> rbasak: well, I thought it came from here: https://git.openstack.org/cgit/openstack-infra/activity-board/tree/browser/data/affs/openstack-community-affs.csv  .. but that is "correct"
<SpamapS> rbasak: you may want to login to www.openstack.org and make sure your profile has Canonical in it.
<rbasak> SpamapS: I'm not aware of even having a login. Unless you need one to submit stuff to gerrit. My password manager says no to that as well though :-/
<SpamapS> rbasak: you do need a login, because you have to have one to sign the CLA.
<SpamapS> rbasak: I also didn't have an entry in my password manager. :-P
<jrwren> rbasak: yesterday you mentioned you prefer your own tools to boto, or were you talking about aws-cli?
<fedeisas> hi guys! How can I make /var/www writable and readable for two users (www-data and my deploy user).
<andol> fedeisas: Assuming you really want /var/www to writeable by www-data the easiest way to accomplish that is make that folder writeable by a group, containing both both users.
<jetole> join #mint
<andol> fedeisas: That said, sure the full /var/www needs to be writeable by the web server users, instead of perhaps just a specific sub directory?
<fedeisas> yeah, probably just some storage folder
<fedeisas> I'm trying to user setfacl but it's only confussing me worse
<jrwren> fedeisas: setfacl is going to require you mount the filesystem with acl support. if /var/www is mounted on / you can do that by editing /etc/fstab and adding acl to the options field, and then remounting /
<jrwren> fedeisas: then you can setfacl -m u:www-data:rwx,u:deployuser:rwx /var/www
<fedeisas> jwren how can I remount fs? I never did that before :-( Thanaks
<jrwren> mount -o remount /
<fedeisas> jwren LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs	/	 ext4	defaults	0 0
<fedeisas> no acl :-(
<jrwren> mount -o remount,acl /
<rbasak> jrwren: I meant that the boto tools are a little bitrotted and there's usually a better tool outside boto that does the job better.
<rbasak> jrwren: I presume aws-cli for all the stuff that it supports.
<fedeisas> jrwren I still can't make it work with or without acl :-(
<jrwren> fedeisas: i don't know what to say other than works for me.
<jrwren> fedeisas: does getfacl show the acl ?
<fedeisas> jrwren yes, but new files are written as deploy user (not www) so later nginx can't access them
<jrwren> that is how acls work.
<fedeisas> that's the issue, I get mixed owner on folders and files, so later I can't operate on the files in one way or the other
<jrwren> you need to set a default mask if you want new files to be writable
<fedeisas> I want my deploy user (via ssh deploy script) and www-data to be able to operate on those files
<fedeisas> is there any way to give those two users full rights on /var/www (like a co ownership)?
<jrwren> fedeisas: then you can setfacl -m u:www-data:rwx,u:deployuser:rwx:d:u:www-data:rwx,d:u:deployuser:rws /var/www
<sarnold> why do you want your webserver to modify files?
<jrwren> you want that then.  default rules.
<fedeisas> sarnold logs and framework caches, etc
<sarnold> fedeisas: logs, sure, caches, I can understand, but won't both those live in different locations than "deployed" content?
<fedeisas> well, I'm using a php script that's similar to capistrano
<fedeisas> where I have shared folders for logs and cache
<jrwren> i just tested the default acls I showed you, and they work.
<fedeisas> this won't work on my machine: setfacl -m u:www-data:rwx,u:deployuser:rwx:d:u:www-data:rwx,d:u:deployuser:rws /var/www
<jrwren> you'll want each dir that you want new files to behave as you said to have those default
<jrwren> because you wrote rws instead of rwx?
<jrwren> oh, I wrote rws too, sorry, typo.
<fedeisas> oh, I thought the `s` was for new files like chmod g+s
<jrwren> nope, typo.
<fedeisas> the x needs to be X?
<raub> in previous versions of snmod, you could setup in snmpd.local rocommunity community ip.address to restrict to a given ip. How do you do it in 12.04?
<fedeisas> jrwren my deploy script creates folder under the deploy:deploy ownership that are not readable by www-data, even when getfacl has user:www-data:rwx
<fedeisas> jrwren my trouble folder has an #effective on getacl
<fedeisas> what does that means?
<jrwren> its all in the getfacl/setfacl man pages.
<jrwren> if your deploy script creates new folders, you might have to run setfacl after each deploy. I can't recall if there is a way to default the defaults *sigh*
<fedeisas> jrwren I'll search. This is far too hard for just a deployment script :-(
<jrwren> if it is part of your script, you could do your copy, then find /var/www -type d -exec setfacl -m u:www-data:rwx,u:deployuser:rwx,d:u:www-data:rwx,d:u:deployuser:rwx \{\}+ ; find /var/www/ -type f -exec setfacl -m u:www-data:rwx,u:deployuser:rwx \{\}+
<fedeisas> thanks jrwren
<fedeisas> one more thing
<fedeisas> how can I debug why nginx it's not starting on ubuntu startup?
<adam_g> zul, if you're still around can you give a quick look to the 2013.1.4 reviews in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/+activereviews
<sarnold> fedeisas: any entries in its logs?
<jrwren> fedeisas: is it set to start? i saw your rootfs is cloudimg.  if you apt-get install nginx, it doesn't automatically set itself ot start, you must "invoke-rc.d nginx enable"
<zul> adam_g: +1
<novato> hi
<novato> help me with ubuntu server
<novato> speak spanish=??
<novato> hi!
<fedeisas> sarnold jrwren no error logs, I have the nginx start script on my /etc/init.d folder
<fedeisas> jrwren "invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "enable" failed."
<fedeisas> novato I speak spanish as well, hola amigo
<novato> fedeisas:  speak spanish o english=??
<novato> fedeisas: hola
<jrwren> sorry, update-rc.d instead of invoke-rc.d.
<novato> sabes de server ubuntu
<fedeisas> jrwren System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx already exist.
<fedeisas> novato qué necesitás? contame.
<novato> fedeisas:  tengo 3 servidores  dell y necesito probarlos
<novato> dejar algo q dure dias y ver si se cae la aplicacion o no!
<jrwren> fedeisas: then it should start. if /var/log/nginx/error.log says nothing, you'll have to debug manually
<novato> fedeisas:  los servidores son nuevos y llegaron hoy y necesito probarlos con cualquier aplicacion
<novato> fedeisas: saber q si lo uso el lunes la aplicacion este muy bien y corriendo de maravilla
<novato> fedeisas: necesito instalar ubuntu server probarlo con una aplicacion y la misma ejecute  bien sin problemas
<fedeisas> jrwren it seems I can only start the service as sudo, right?
<fedeisas> novato y cuál es el problema?
<novato> fedeisas:  no sé como probar una server con una aplicación
<fedeisas> qué aplicación?
<novato> fedeisas: necesito estar seguro q los server funcionen bien xq son para una sucursal en donde trabajo y deben estar bien
<novato> fedeisas: cualquier aplicacion q pruebe en ubuntu server
<fedeisas> novato y bueno, instala ubuntu server y tu aplicaicón
<novato> fedeisas: pero no tengo aplicaci´n
<novato> fedeisas:  no sé cual usar!
<jrwren> fedeisas: yes, only root user can start processes which listen on ports <1024
<adam_g> zul, thanks
<novato> hola
<novato> fedeisas:  como podrías ayudarme x lo enos montar un server de correo haber
<novato> fedeisas: probar disk 10 días un correo haber si se cae o no!
<novato> como monto un server ubuntu para correo
<fedeisas> novato no es tan fácil. Es tu primera vez con Ubuntu o Linux?
<novato> server lo he visto x encima
<fedeisas> novato primero prueba instalando una distribución y configurando la red, dns, etc.
<fedeisas> novato qué software usan para correo?
<novato> tengo una en mi maquina virtual
<novato> pero no hace puente
<novato> no encuentra un adapptador de red
<novato> fedeisas:  aqui usan puro @gmail.com
<fedeisas> novato yo te recomeindo probar con VirtualBox y, si tienes que mantener 3 servers iguales, quizás aprendería chef o ansible
<fedeisas> para configurarlos
<fedeisas> y provisionarlos
<novato> fedeisas: ok
<novato> tengo una virtual con virtual box pero al hacer un puente no puedo sabe este error:  red de aaptador 1; no hay adaptador para puente
<novato> cuando cambio de nat a  adaptador puente
<fedeisas> dejalo en NAT
<fedeisas> does /etc/init.d/ files are run as sudo?>
<novato> fedeisas:  y para hacer puente como hago!
<novato> fedeisas: hago esto: ping www.yahoo.com y nada no sale nada
<novato> fedeisas:  no encuenra el host!
<fedeisas> mmm
<fedeisas> hay un millón de variantes
<fedeisas> quizás tu host (la pc donde corres vbox) no le permite tener acceso a internet a tu vbox
<fedeisas> la red donde corres esto es muy cerrada?
<fedeisas> tiene habilitado NAT?
<novato> fedeisas:  no puede ser! como puedo corregir eso, es fatal
<novato> alli en red esta NA
<novato> NAT
<novato> como t envó una imagen para q veas lo q tengo=?
<novato> fedeisas: como reparo este problema=??
<fedeisas> instala las guest additions de vbox
<novato> ok!
<novato> fedeisas:  aqui uso esta xqria de guindouxxx
<novato> 7
<novato> pero en ubuntu se ahcerlo qui no
<defaultro> hi folks, I have an off topic question, it's about MX records. I have 2 domains. domainA.com has an mx record while domainB.com doesn't have an MX record. Am I correct that I can add an MX record for domainB.com on the same server that handles my domainA.com? This way, the mail delivery is on the same server.
<novato> fedeisas: estas=??
<fedeisas> novato si, pero no sé lo que me preguntás, perdón.
<fedeisas> novato deberías primero buscar cómo hacer andar vbox bien
<fedeisas> jugar con ubuntu-server
<novato> fedeisas: ya comenzé a instaar ubuntu server en 1 servidor
<fedeisas> ah, ok
<novato> fedeisas: pero ahora tendré q pensar q debo instlar para poder probar el ubuntu server
<fedeisas> un servidor web?
<novato> fedeisas:  será o no sé q otra cosa puede ser!
<fedeisas> novato trata de instalar LAMP para empezar a conocer el SO
<novato> ok eso me ayudara a probar el server
<novato> y eso de ansible
<novato>  es ?
<kolarsk__> hi
<Beatstreet> can I upgrade OpenSSL to on natty?
<Beatstreet> can I upgrade OpenSSL to 1.0.1 on natty?
<sarnold> yikes, best would be to replace natty entirely, it hasn't been supported for nearly a year
<sarnold> see e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Beatstreet> yea, figured - thanks sarnold
<sarnold> Beatstreet: good luck. :)
<Beatstreet> ty
<MraMaria> hi. is it possible to do a clean installation of 13.10 with a 13.04 cd?
<MraMaria> or... if it's easy, in your opinion, i have the bios on that machine set with a static local ip
<sarnold> MraMaria: it is expected that installing 13.04 and upgrading to 13.10 should work fine, though it feels like I've seen more-than-usual number of bugreports about the updater failing.
<MraMaria> sarnold: i did it... for some reason i got my display bad. goes of and on, at times
<MraMaria> that's why i decided to do a clean install. i know i might fix it over ssh but i think it might be better to install
<sarnold> MraMaria: hrm. that's not good. please consider filing a bug before you overwrite it :)
<Michael> I am trying to set up webmin on a Ubuntu 12.04 Amazon EC2 instance. I've installed it, but I cannot login. The help guide offers a method to change the password, but I can't find the file http://www.webmin.com/faq.html
<MraMaria> sarnold: i'm not sure it it was my fault; i tried to install fluxbox before that start happening
<MraMaria> sarnold: i did that to do some "house keeping" graphically
<sarnold> terrifying: "The Webmin Users and Groups module supports the encryption of passwords with the MD5 algorithm"
<MraMaria> house cleaning..
<MraMaria> btw, sarnold, i have been running 13.10 for a couple weeks already, on other desktop machines, and no problems.
<MraMaria> is ppl using webmin a lot, lately? i left it a couple yrs when there were some problems with ubuntu
<sarnold> hopefully very few people use webmin, they've had a horrible security history, I'm not sure they exercise proper programming discpline.
<jrwren> rbasak: after thought, I'm leaning toward pip install awscli in my cloud-config. Thanks for giving me the idea
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-19
<wagonboi> what's the lightest (RAM wise) way to add a GUI to Ubuntu server? I want to VNC into it and use Firefox
<jkitchen> wagonboi: evilwm and your vnc server of choice
<wagonboi> would it be possible to set up a proxy on the server and just use a local install of Firefox? That way I can keep the server light
<wagonboi> if I use a VPN, iirc all traffic from my computer will use the server's IP... but I need one window of Firefox to have my regular IP, and the other to use my server's IP
<MavKen> is it possible to create a script to run after clean os install?  i'd like to make a script of all my apt-get installs along with mysql root password and automatically say yes to all prompts
<qman__> wagonboi, you can use X11 forwarding over SSH
<qman__> and not actually run an X session on the server
<wagonboi> qman__, even if I'm running Windows locally?
<qman__> there are ways to do that on windows, but you didn't mention that
<qman__> if your purpose suits it, you could use w3m instead of firefox
<qman__> or if you want to script something, use curl or wget
<qman__> an http proxy is also suitable
<wagonboi> yes, just an HTTP proxy. So would I just set it up on the server and plug in the values on my local firefox install?
<qman__> yes
<qman__> make sure you set up some form of protection though, like only allow connections over an SSH tunnel, or a restrictive firewall
<qman__> if you leave it open to everyone it won't be long before people find it and start using it
<wagonboi> sure, thanks
<jrwren> MavKen: yes, it out of hte box available via cloud-init
<kieppie1> hi guys
<kieppie1> running an update on a remote host & it's failing to complete the upgrade due to an error: "error while loading shared libraries: libssp.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" - seems libssp.so.0 is missing from the host. not exactly sure how this has come about. online resources are a bit vague
<tinman_> where is my "Source function library"?
<Overand> man, setting up a rails app on ubuntu is miserable
<Overand> It was easier to get *Request Tracker* working with FCGI than it has been to get redmine installed.
<Overand> I wonder why rails is so painful, or if it's just redmine itself
<Overand> It
<Overand> Its just like... ok - even the apache module for it by default runs as root, rather than www-data.  What?  Why the heck?
<Overand> I can't be the only person who has experienced this.
<Plizzo> I had a power failure yesterday, and now I'm fearing one of my RAID5 discs have gone bad. Please read and help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361489/problem-with-mdadm-raid5-after-power-failure-disk-missing
<DenBeiren> i'm looking for some help with bonding on my machine
<Plizzo> I had a power failure yesterday, and now I'm fearing one of my RAID5 discs have gone bad. Please read and help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361489/problem-with-mdadm-raid5-after-power-failure-disk-missing
<novato> buenas
<novato> alguien sabe de Configurar los discos en un arreglo RAID1 con hotspare
<novato> necesito instalar esto en un servidor dell
<novato> con ubuntu server 12
<novato> alguien que me ayude =??
<novato> x favor
<novato> hola
<novato> ayudenme
<novato> http://rapidshare.com/files/168981737/VMware_Workstation.part1.rar.html
<hxm> hi, exists a way to read an imap mail server from console?
<hxm> i just want to get the non-read subjects
<pmatulis_> hxm: yes, of course
<pmatulis_> hxm: read up on the IMAP protocol, it's quite featureful
<bananapie> Is there a software I can install on one of my user's desktops ( ubuntu ) that will let him browse syslog on my server without ssh access to the server? I don't want to send syslog to his computer because there is not enough bandwidth to send the whole thing.
<bananapie> I need something basic that will let him do commands like grep and maybe even sed and cut, but no funky stats or anything
<jrwren> bananapie: why not ssh?
<bananapie> because I don't trust the guy :P
<bananapie> he's an employee
<bananapie> I don't really trust anyone on my servers
<jrwren> can you fire him?
<jrwren> why hire someone you don't trust?
<bananapie> do you trust people to log into your servers??
<bananapie> I don't even trust my boss with a private key to access my servers...
<bananapie> I am a very paranoid person
<bananapie> ok
<bananapie> I'll give him root acces :(
<bananapie> thanks :)
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> no, i understand you.
<jrwren> depends on what you mean by "my servers"  personal home stuff: no one but me.   work stuff: all coworkers
<jrwren> bananapie: how about command= in authorized_keys?
<jrwren> so give him his own key which can only cat the logs you want him to read.
<bananapie> I can do that ???
<bananapie> Wicked sweet
<bananapie> man authorized_keys, never thought to look there.
<bananapie> Can I get the key name in auth.log?
<mickie> Hi All, I'm trying to install server, on RAID1 across 2 disks, with partitions on RAID, i.e. my /boot is on /dev/md127p1.
<mickie> but I can't install grub on it, so I tried /dev/md127 and it accepted it
<mickie> However, now it can't find boot medium and booting stalls  :(
<mickie> How can I repair this?
<qman__> mickie, grub must be installed on each disk that makes up the raid, not the raid itself
<qman__> so if you install /boot on a partition on md127, you would grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<qman__> that way if either disk fails, the other one still has the grub mbr
<jrwren> banzounet: no, you make a key with ssh-keygen. did you find some docs?
<jrwren> here is a nice little blog post on it: http://daryl.learnhouston.com/2006/12/06/limiting-ssh-access-with-the-command-option-in-authorized_keys/
<mickie> Thanks qman__ I tried /dev/sda as well as /dev/md127p1 and both failed.
<mickie> Now trying with sysrescuecd, but /dev/sda fails again: "error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd0" This is because the fs was created on /dev/md127p1,2,3,4 not on sda
<mickie> in other words /dev/sda does not have partitions on it - the RAID1 array does.
<RoyK> mickie: is the raid started?
<RoyK> mickie: cat /proc/mdstat
<mickie> RoyK, yes it is.  md0 : active raid1 sda[0] sdb[1]
<RoyK> can you pastebin that, please?
<mickie> Just a mo pls
<mickie> RoyK, here goes: http://pastebin.com/T5F2VF08
<RoyK> no md127 there ;)
<RoyK> try md0
<mickie> That's right, I'm booted into the installation with sysrescueCD which recognises it as /dev/md0
<RoyK> it's only called 127 etc if it's not configured in mdadm.conf
<RoyK> the live cd doesn't care about that
<mickie> I C
<RoyK> mickie: does mounting md0* work?
<mickie> Have a look here: http://pastebin.com/sdwMAw5c
<RoyK> I generally don't use partitions with md, but looks fine to me
<RoyK> did you try to mount md0p3 ?
<mickie> I already have /dev/md0p1 mounted as /boot, /dev/md0p2 mounted as swap, /dev/md0p3 mounted as /, and /dev/md0p4 mounted as /home
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> so everything works now?
<mickie> Well, no!  There's no GRUB installed it seems
<mickie> I've booted the installation on the disks using sysrescueCD
<RoyK> chroot to the installation, mount /proc, /sys etc, and run grub-install /dev/md0
<mickie> Essentially the sysrescueCD is working as the bootloader
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> never used sysrescueCD
<mickie> Just another liveCD
<RoyK> I thought you said bootloader...
<RoyK> anyway
<RoyK> chroot into the installation and do as I said
<mickie> OK, I just run grub-install on /dev/md0 and it seems to have accepted it.
<RoyK> k
<mickie> No need to chroot, because I am booted into it already
<mickie> Right, I'll try to reboot now
<mickie> update-grub seems to be working ...
<mickie> 'sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/md0' is not complaining either ... hmm ... time to reboot.
<mickie> Arrgh!  "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted."  :-(
<mickie> Does this mean that GRUB cannot read /dev/md0 - will I need to set up a separate partition on the hard disks?
<mickie> Got to dash, thanks for your help
<MraMaria> Hi. Which #channel is for Ubuntu's next release? 13.10
<lenios> MraMaria, 13.10 is no more the next release
<MraMaria> lenios: isn't for november?
<lenios> no, it was released on october 17th
<MraMaria> oh :o https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<MraMaria> i've been using it for more that that date but i thought the calendar(releaseSchedule) were correct
<MraMaria> well, i just finished a fresh install and the pc goes into an endless loop right when entering grub
<MraMaria> i have no way of reproducing this
<MraMaria> it's on a Fujitsu Siemens PRIMERGY TX200 S2 - XEON 3.2Ghz DUAL CORE
<lenios> what do you mean "when entering grub"?
<MraMaria> "grub" shows up and loops to a reboot
<MraMaria> is this probably because i did a LVM? my previous 13.04 install was trough a manual partitioning and everything were right
<MraMaria> btw, pressing "Shift" doesn't help
<lenios> i'll be curious to see what it's trying to boot (grub.cfg) , and what are the partitions (fdisk -l)
<MraMaria> lenios: i have the pc working here. i need to load a live cd to check that
<MraMaria> lenios: Knoppix good enough isn't?
<MraMaria>  i get a cd with it here. let me see
<lenios> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MraMaria> lenios: tell me what commands you want to check this and i'll pastebin it from the server
<MraMaria> please
<MraMaria> sory to bother you
<MraMaria> sorry too :)
<lenios> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lenios> and fdisk -l (as root)
<MraMaria> i really don't want to go back for 13.04...
<MraMaria> okay...
<lcb-0> this is weird.. it seems the installation didn-t go trough ... i-ll tell you why in a sec
<lcb-0> damn need to change kbd
<lcb-0> lenios, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6265511/
<lcb-0> fdisk -l\
<lcb-0> just a sec pls
<lcb-0> lenios: i had to copy the contents, but look at those sda files... it seems the installation did-t go trough, althout not having any errors, at ll. sorry for the kb - i can-t see where is the place to change it on this lice cd
<lcb-0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6265541/
<lcb-0> err live cd
<lcb-0> btw, i-m typing from the server
<MraMaria> while configuring, i got: LVM VG srv100-vg, LV root  (ext4) ; LVM VG srv100-vg, LV swap_1 (swap) ; partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)	as ext2
<MraMaria> now, if i go with gparted i see /dev/sda5 (38.11GiB) lvm2, not mounted and with the "!", error, i believe
<MraMaria> only /dev/sda1 (ext2) is mounted
<MraMaria> i believe it's probably a HD failure. although i'm admired the system didn't complain while installing
<MraMaria> any thoughts before i remove that drive, lenios ?
<lenios> can you try to mount it manually?
<lcb-0> let me try
<lcb-0> lenios, i tried several ways
<lcb-0> mkdir  /media/sda5 ; mount -t auto -v /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<lcb-0> mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/sda5
<lcb-0> which one should i put
<lenios> mount /dev/srv100-vg/root /mnt
<lcb-0> I will try type LVM2_member ... mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<lcb-0> ok
<lenios> you need lvm2 to do that
<lcb-0> i believe i can/t get with this knoppix. i-ll grad an old graphical ubuntu here, somewhere
<lcb-0> grab, i mean
<lcb-0> lenios: you want me to do it just in case there is any6 bug cooking here or just remove the hd and do another clean install
<lcb-0> i-m pretty sure this is due to this kind of old hd
<lenios> i don't know if the disk is faulty
<lenios> you can check the disk, or try another one, but if the disk mounts well, it might not be hardware related
<lcb-0> lenios: so there are no other known situations like this, i believe... if not, i really go for faulty hd
<lcb-0> do you agree /// interrogation mark/// kb not setted
<lcb-0> hehehe
<lcb-0> if you want me to discover if it is a bug i-ll go ahead with more testing
<lenios> you can do as you want
<lcb-0> it is not mounted, i forgot to mention, i guess
<lcb-0> lvm , i know.
<lcb-0> well, i-ll go for a live ubuntu
<lcb-0> damn, i don-t have any 64 bit here
<lenios> you don't really need 64 bit
<lcb-0> ok
<lenios> if it's only to test
<lcb-0> ok
<MraMaria> lenios: the system files are there. it mounted but, i can't get graphics - i know there is a way of pastebin from console but i can't remember how
<MraMaria> to give you /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MraMaria> well, i see it already: there is no  /boot/grub/grub.cfg . whole dir empty
<lenios> what do you mean you can't get graphics?
<MraMaria> lenios: the system gives me a X error on the liveCD
<Elico> I am looking for a good interface to manage 2-3 kvm HYPERVISORS.
<yeats> Elico: virt-manager?
<MraMaria> lenios, i have a /etc/default/grub, if that matters
<lenios> MraMaria, you mounted the lvm root from the livecd?
<MraMaria> lenios: when i installed i followed "the lider". did everything by the book
<Elico> yeats: any web interface?
<bekks> Elico: proxmox
<MraMaria> lenios: now, i just mounted " mkdir /mnt/sda5 ; mount /dev/srv100-vg/root /mnt/sda5 " and i can see the system files.
<Elico> but it's a distro no?
<lenios> if you can get the system files, that would be interesting to take a look at the log files
<MraMaria> lenios: how can i do what you want? "mounted the lvm root from the livecd?" from cli
<lenios> that's ok if you have a mounted sda5
<MraMaria> lenios: ok, i'll check. how can i pastbin from cli. i get internet from the server
<lenios> use pastebinit
<lenios> install pastebinit package if you don't have it
<MraMaria> i need to install the ppa though. ok, i'll try. never used it b4
<MraMaria> lenios: i need to leave for a while. i'll try to tar all /var/logs later and when i see you here i'll send it to you, ok?!
<MraMaria> cya later, lenios. thanks a lot for your time :)
<MraMaria> lenios: if you are there, i have all /var/log logs in a .tar.gz . i'm dcc 'ing it to you, when/if you want to see it-
<MraMaria> tks in advance, btw :)
<MraMaria>  var_log.tar.gz is the correct one, not  var_logs.tar.gz
<MraMaria> looks like lenios is not here... if any of the 13.10 devs is here and want to see the logs of a system where it loops on boot right when starts loading grub, let me know, pls. i'll clean up the installation if no one is interested in looking at it.
<MraMaria> in fact, although without any errors during the installation, only an empty /boot/grub/ was created
<MraMaria> besides other system files, of course
<MraMaria> resolved; manual partitioning and not LVM defaults
<BrianH> Howdy.  I'm having a huge problem with my USB keyboard getting disabled during the install menus and I'm trying to preseed the entire installation.  It's currently stopping at entering a hostname, but I have "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string foo" in my preseed file.  Thoughts?
<BrianH> This is for 13.10 btw.  13.04 works fine with my keyboard.
<BrianH> Or if you know how I can get my USB keyboard to work, I can do the installation manually
<BrianH> It seems to disable my keyboard once I start "Install Ubuntu Server" from the grub menu.
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-20
<MraMaria> ~$ sudo dpkg -i synergy-1.4.14-Linux-x86_64.deb ... // ~$sudo apt-get remove synergy ... The following packages will be REMOVED: // synergy // 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. // After this operation, 23.1 GB disk space will be freed.
<MraMaria> Y and only removed synergy
<MraMaria> Just a note regarding that... on 13.10 installed an hr or so ago on a 64 bit machine
<MraMaria> sudo apt-get install synergy
<MraMaria> oops, wrong machine
<MraMaria> that's why i need only 1 kb :p
<rostam> HI where could I get info on creating kickstart via usb? thx   I have done it for DVD (kickstart via DVD), now I want to change the media to usb. PLEASE HELP Thx
<wagonboi> If I add a dedicated ip to my vps, is it still accessible through my old shared Ip, or only through my new dedicated IP?
<andol> wagonboi: How are we suppose to be ableto answer that, without knowing the particular network setup related to your VPS environment? Also, wouldn't the original ip of the vps also be a dedicated one?
<ankrj>  I'm new to the Ubuntu Server comunity. I wanted to know what all I can catch up/read up on apart from the stuff in Ubuntu Wiki?
<ankrj> Hello Everyone, I'm new to the Ubuntu Server comunity. I wanted to know what all I can catch up/read up on apart from the stuff in Ubuntu Wiki?
<MavKen> do you need postfix for sendmail to work?
<MavKen> ankrj, do you have vps hosting or just using a home server?
<ankrj> Hello MavKen, I do not use either. I could setup a Home Server.
<ankrj> I guess I should rephrase my question, what more should I know to effectively contribute to the project (apart from the Ubuntu Contribute Wiki)?
<ersi> Good question. Do you have any special interests or areas of expertise (or areas you want to improve either Ubuntu or yourself in)?
<ersi> You might want to sign up to our mailing list, it's not very high volume.
<MavKen> if you want a good setup to learn, i recommend digitalocean.com $5/month for root access and there are several versions of ubuntu server you can use
<MavKen> im new to the server side of things, but there are millions of tutorials for anything you want to do out there
<MavKen> i cant get sendmail working for some reason
<ankrj> OK Ersi, thanks for the suggestion. I'll start with the mailing list. I am a Network Engineer by profession, I have fair knowledge of Python and C++,would these skills be helpful?
<rbasak> ankrj: the server guide is always looking for contributions.
<ankrj> Mavken thanks for your suggestions as well. I wont be looking into a paid solution as of now, will srely look into setting up a Home Server and start from there
<ankrj> Rbasak, are you referring to the documentation?
<MavKen> cool... I had home server before till my ISP disconnected me
<ankrj> ok, thats sad!
<ersi> ankrj: Yeah, Python and C++ are totally valuable skills!
<ankrj> Ersi, Rbasak, if I do get in touch Ubuntu-Server guys for Mentorship
<ankrj> what kind of tasks will I get?
<ersi> ankrj: There's quite many Python-sourced scripts and programs by the way
<ankrj> OK!
<ersi> I don't know about the mentorships, unfortunately.
<ankrj> oh, ok
<ersi> There's also the ubuntu-server group on launchpad.net (which is canonical and ubuntus development platform) by the way :-)
<ersi> But getting a mentor might be a good idea to get up to speed with things
<ankrj> OK, will look into that! Just wanted to know what kind of tasks are involved and the time that we need to put in during mentorship - as I'm working full time and my python/C++ skills are kinda beginner/amatuer level?
<rbasak> ankrj: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/
<ankrj> Rbasak, looking at it now :)
<ankrj> Anyone who does Bug Triage here?
<ersi> ankrj: I think the tasks might be quite tailored to what you would like to help with.
<TheLordOfTime> ankrj, i'm a bug triager
<TheLordOfTime> sup?
<TheLordOfTime> (bugsquad + bugcontrol)
<ankrj> Mind if I call you TLOT?
<TheLordOfTime> nope
<rbasak> ankrj: I suggest that you pick an area that you'd like to see improved. It's easier to get help on a specific goal since it's pretty hard to set you a task that matches your skill and experience.
<ankrj> Sure, OK
<ankrj> So tlot, after the reading the Bug Squad + Ubuntu server Bug Traige guide, is it basically dive in directly to triage bugs?
<ankrj> Or anything that I need to know?
<rbasak> ankrj: go ahead and dive in. If you can get bugs to the stage where they are confirmed, detailed steps to reproduce and developers would agree that it's a bug and needs to be fixed in Ubuntu, then that would be really helpful. There are more bugs pending triaging than we can manage right now unfortunately.
<TheLordOfTime> aww he timed out
<TheLordOfTime> oh well, i was making money anyways, selling off some bitcoins :P
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, yeah, that's a good explanation for triaging.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, bugsquad typically also suggests to get involved in packages/programs you know enough about to be able to test/confirm things, because a lot of bugs out there have really obscure replication steps...
<TheLordOfTime> but if you know said package pretty well, you can probably replicate those things :
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<MavKen> how can i prevent my sendmail from going directly to spam folder on gmail?
<MavKen> is there a way to automatically have a 'user.com' added to the sites-available folder each time i add a user?  I have the doc root as /home/user/www/public_html/
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-13
<Spydar007> There's a program I want to use that only works on Debian, but my server has Ubuntu (and no, I can't just change it to Debian), someone told me you can run a Debian Virtual Environment through Ubuntu, how do I do this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> micah: I understand that. Just thought it would be nice to know in case you didm't/
<lordievader> didn't*
<Sachiru> Ubuntu is reskinned debian with a few custom libraries.
<Sachiru> If it works in debian it will surely work in ubuntu, assuming the necessary dependencies are in place.
<lordievader> Sachiru: That is a bit crude and not allways true.
<Aporie_> Hello, what the right way to restart "notworking service" in 14.04 LTS ?? Can't do anything with "sudo service stop" and "/etc/init.d/netw... stop". Anyone have an idea ?
<Sachiru> Not working service, or networking service?
<Sachiru> @lordievader: My apologies, then. But the fact is that it it works in debian it will almost always work in Ubuntu
<Sachiru> Granted that the necessary dependencies are in place.
<lordievader> In most cases that is true ;)
<Sachiru> Aporie_, do you want to restart a service that is not working, or do you want to restart the networking service?
<lordievader> Aporie_: Does 'sudo service networking stop/restart' not work???
<sarnold> Aporie_: do NOT run "service networking restart", that either makes the machine nearly unusable or it doesn't do anything at all, depending upon the version you've got.
<lordievader> Hmm, yes perhaps it ain't a good idea...
<sarnold> Aporie_: use ifup and ifdown on individual interfaces or use the -a command line option
<lordievader> Apologies.
<Sachiru> Also if you do use ifup and ifdown, use && to wrap them in the same command line, especially if you are ifdown-ing a system without IPMI while you are SSHed into it
<Aporie_> sarnold, yeah I've useder "service netwsorking restart" and it didn't work
<Aporie_> sarnold, using ifdown and ifup works well !
<Aporie_> thanks
<Sachiru> Perhaps you need to spell better?
<sarnold> Sachiru: hah, yes, good advice.
<sarnold> Aporie_: if it just didn't work, you got lucky :) hehe
<sarnold> Sachiru: lol
<Sachiru> sarnold, Burned several times with ifdown-ing an interface while connected via ssh to it without adding the && ifup
<Aporie_> sarnold, ok so I guess I'm
<Aporie_> sarnold, one more question, do you know if wifi is abled on boot by default ?
<lordievader> Aporie_: You can have the interface up on boot (if configured), letting it connect to a network on boot is tricky.
<Aporie_> lordievader, I've just configured a working wifi network. But It spend a lot of time to connect to it. I would like to reduce the time getting access to the network ...
<nokut> Hello everybody
<lordievader> Aporie_: There are guides online, but like I said, it's tricky.
<|\n> excuse me, guys, i wonder if this is a solid reason... i see "gzip: stdout: No space left on device " while updating /boot related packages, my vps provider made it this way: "/dev/vda1 96M 77M 14M 85% /boot "
<|\n> so am i correct reporting this as an issue to ticket system, since i havn't touch anything on special purposes?
 * maxb does not think "I have filled up my partition" is a bug.
<rbasak> |\n: http://askubuntu.com/q/2793/7808
<|\n> maxb, indeed, but it's not me who made it this tiny =)
<|\n> thank you, rbasak
<|\n> however, there is only 1 previous version
<lordievader> |\n: This is an issue with your hoster, not with Ubuntu.
<|\n> lordievader, that is exactly what i meant, sorry for not pointing that out clearly
<lordievader> |\n: Okay, then we are on the same page ;)
<maxb> It is a bit on the small side, but seems like it should fit two kernels, which is enough
<|\n> it's just 14mb free so i was in doubt still
<lordievader> Ubuntu's initramfss
<lordievader> are large...
<|\n> yeah, maxb, but appears not, because since linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic* linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic* were removed, `dpkg --onfigure -a` fixed it all
<Aporie_> lordievader, still on the configuration of wifi. I don't know why it's not working whereas, in dmesg, seems to be started at boot : http://pastebin.com/291s3Y0j
<Aporie_> any idea ?
<Aporie_> Is the troubleshoot comming from dhclient ?
<nokut> what is the best method of taking a backup of wiki server (ubuntu 12.04)?
<nokut> we want to take (preferably) dynamic backups of the server until somebody else can take the responsibility of maintenance
<|\n> some cron for db backups maybe and some duplicity maybe, nokut?
<nokut> ok, thanks |\n
<nokut> can you use external usb drive in combination with anyone of those tools_
<|\n> nokut, i never had such a need, in terms of backing up to usb, but it is totally possible, especially taking in view udev rules: "the certain usb plugged - backup started", ideally
<|\n> scp/sftp/nfs/smb/ftp or piping via sockets sorcery lol, why usb
<lordievader> Aporie_: How have you configured the device?
<lordievader> Heh you do get connected, that is more than I've achieved ;)
<nokut> sorry it took long; usb is handy - we have some disks with enough capacity laying around unused
<Aporie_> lordievader, yeah, but the I can't understand the troubleshoot. It's like the wifi is associated but have no access to internet
<Aporie_> ping google.fr
<|\n> if you have a real goal of providing backup services for your infrastructure i would subjectively advice to gather those hdds "under one roof" via buying a 1 single box with jbod or even build a raid5, not that expensive, but a real investment if compared
<Aporie_> bug .. sorry
<lordievader> Aporie_: That you are connected does not mean you have an ip ;), what's in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Aporie_> wait have to put ethernet link to connect by ssh
<Aporie> lordievader http://pastebin.com/6yFdh778
<lordievader> Aporie: Hmm did it get that ip?
<Aporie> the strange thing is that I plug ethernet link, I have the .25 ip active
<Aporie> http://pastebin.com/PGXnqVbU
<Aporie> when I plug*
<lordievader> Aporie: Can you ping your gateway through the wlan0 device?
<Aporie> have to try this
<RoyK> Aporie: your routing table will be a bit funny with that setup
<Aporie> yeah I can
<RoyK> Aporie: since the cabled and the wireless are connected to the same network and you've given two default gateways
<Aporie> RoyK, How have I to configure the /etc/network/interfaces then ?
<RoyK> Aporie: what are you trying to do here? please explain
<Aporie> I'm trying to get wifi connexion active on my server on boot
<Aporie> without ehternet cable plugged in
<RoyK> Aporie: why do you want two different connections to the same IP network?
<lordievader> Aporie: Will it be the default interface?
<Aporie> yeah it will be
<RoyK> the 'default interface' will be the one with the default gateway
<Aporie> But I want the two working
<lordievader> Aporie: Wifi on a server... imo not a good idea.
<RoyK> try 'netstat -rn'
<RoyK> lordievader: depends what you're doing - for a home server, it could be fine
<nokut> |\n - Thanks, but we need this is only as a temporary solution
<lordievader> Give the wlan0 device the default gateway and comment it for the eth0 device.
<Aporie> Yeah it's a home personnal server
 * RoyK has also been using wifi for home servers
<lordievader> I suppose but if you have the option of going with cable, why not...
<|\n> nokut, here is a saying: "there is no anything more stable, than something temporary" =)
<RoyK> lordievader: might be a bit messy with lots of cables around
<RoyK> Aporie: can you try to disable eth0? that should probably do it
<RoyK> erm - p2p1
<RoyK> just comment out "auto p2p1"
<RoyK> and restart the networking (or give it a reboot, for good measure)
<Aporie> I've change the order of the connexion appearing in /network/interface
<Aporie> and put the gateway to the first one (wifi connexion)
<RoyK> Aporie: remove "default gateway" on the p2p1
<RoyK> the order doesn't matter
<RoyK> the config does
<Aporie> HEHE ! Seems to be working !!
<Aporie> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.25 port 22: No route to host .... hmm
<lordievader> Can you ping the host?
<|\n> i bet that routing is broken, since it says there is none D:
<Aporie>  iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: No association and the time event is over already...
<Aporie> in dmesg
<lordievader> There you go ;)
<Aporie> lordievader, I can't ping the host, but it tied to do it from .24 ip (which is the ethernet ip) and not from the .25 ip (which is the wifi one)
<lordievader> Aporie: Well you are not associated with a network, ofcourse you cannot ping the host ;)
<RoyK> Aporie: pastebin netstat -rn
<Aporie> http://pastebin.com/CwtPr2H1
<RoyK> looks good to me
<RoyK> can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<Aporie> and the new netwok/interfaces file : http://pastebin.com/2KeAFMVy
<RoyK> and output of 'ifconfig' ?
<Aporie> RoyK no I can't
<Aporie> http://pastebin.com/1pKnabt1
<Aporie> why, in the result of netstat the destination is 192.168.0.0 ?
<RoyK> hm... try to 'ifdown p2p1' and try again. also, pastebin 'ethtool wlan0' and 'iwconfig wlan0'
<lordievader> Is your wifi associated with your network?
<Aporie> lordievader, Yeah I think
<lordievader> Aporie: You think... please check it, iwconfig
<Aporie> iwconfig shows result
<RoyK> lordievader: config looks right for what he's pastebinned so far
<RoyK> Aporie: did you try to ifdown p2p1?
<Aporie> RoyK yeah just did it
<lordievader> 13-13:16 < Aporie>  iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: No association and the time event is over already...
<lordievader> Hence I'm asking.
<Aporie> And I still have internet access
<Aporie> with wifi connexion... I can't understand anything
<Aporie> installing ethool
<Aporie> there is no ethool packages
<Aporie> So for now, I'm connected to network with the wifi
<lordievader> Aporie: It's ethtool ;)
<Aporie> problem is the wifi get working when plugging ethernet cable ...
<lordievader> Aporie: Nah, I think it then reroutes it over the cable.
<Aporie> ok thanks lordievader
<Aporie> cable is not linked in for now, and I'm connecting by ssh to the server
<Aporie>  Link detected: yes result from ethtool
<Aporie> and that WON is not active
<Aporie> http://pastebin.com/9rjcbQni
<lordievader> Hmm, that looks correct.
<Aporie> SO everything seems correct, but the wifi connexion get active when plugging the ehernet cable
<Aporie> is the problem could come from bios settings ?
<Aporie> but it's stupid the make the wifi active just when ethernet cable is plugged in
<Aporie> to make*
<lordievader> Aporie: Is the output of iwconfig the same when the ethernet cable is disconnected?
<Aporie> yes
<lordievader> Hmm, most interesting...
<Aporie> association is working but not getting ip address without ethernet cable
<lordievader> Aporie: Does it work when you use dhcp?
<Aporie> Is the problem could come from a too weak bitrate ??
<Aporie>  Bit Rate=144.4 Mb/s fro now
<Aporie> but if I remember fine, it was like 50Mb /s before plugging ethernet cable
<lordievader> As long as it doesn't drop to 1/2 Mbps, it should be fine.
<Aporie> Haaaa !!!
<Aporie> I've putted a mac filtering on my box
<Aporie> to the ethernet card
<rbasak> jpds: any news on strongswan please? Final freeze is this week.
<Aporie> I deleted the mac filter address from my box ... it's not working too
<Aporie> I despair
<Aporie> It doesn't work with dhcp too
<RoyK> queorgullo is a spambot - any ops here?
<|\n> ^ i confirm the above
<Aporie> lordievader, RoyKI, Ok it finally works ! This is the /etc/network/interfaces file which allowed the wifi to work : http://pastebin.com/4TF6j30V
<Aporie> The fact is, when booting the server, during plymouth, I have a message like it can't find a proper network configuration ... Asking to wait 60 sec to configure network... After that, all is working !
<Aporie> And nothing bad in dmesg
<Aporie> Don't care. The good point is that the server is working with wifi now, and it's good for my small appartment :)
<Aporie> Thanks you to you guys : lordievader, RoyK
<lordievader> Aporie: How is that last one different from earlier?
<Aporie> lordievader : haha ... I don't know. I've just remove the lines for the ethernet config
<Aporie> have to eat now ... working on that fu**** problem since this morning
<RoyK> Aporie: goodie
<jamespage> apw, smb - how's you IPv6?v
<jamespage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1380614
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1380614 in linux "IPv6 address marked as 'mngtmpaddr' under utopic" [Undecided,New]
<smb> jamespage, ignored mostly on my side
<jamespage> :-(
<smb> jamespage, apw is a bit better there
<smb> just distracted right now
<jamespage> I suspect stgraber might be good for that as well
<smb> jamespage, we can ask him later. he currently is at the (other) conference but we will see him sooner or later
<jamespage> ack
<apw> jamespage, what is the problem with this mngtmpaddr ?
<jamespage> apw, I was not expecting it to be marked as such as I don't think it is a mngtmpaddr
<jamespage> its diff behaviour to 14.04
<apw> 3.13 doesn't have that flag
<jamespage> apw, so when do interfaces get that flag?
<apw> jamespage, it is something userspace requests, iproute2 for instance
<apw> commit 53bd674915379d91e0e505332c89741b34eab05c
<apw> Author: Jiri Pirko <jiri@resnulli.us>
<apw> Date:   Fri Dec 6 09:45:22 2013 +0100
<apw>     ipv6 addrconf: introduce IFA_F_MANAGETEMPADDR to tell kernel to manage temporary addresses
<jamespage> apw, hmm
<apw> network manager is given as an example allowing it to request privacy addresses be used
<killall> Any way i can recover a root password of a machine? Im in recovery mode and when i type root it asks for root password for maintenance or Ctrl+d to continue.  :/ 12.04
<lordievader> killall: Root shouldn't have a password on Ubuntu.
<killall> ctrl + d to continue or give root password for maintenance
<killall> queorgullo:  is spamming me.
<killall> lordievader:  it asks for a password
<lordievader> killall: Ubuntu's policy is to keep the root account deactivated. But anyhow do you have access to the filesystem?
<killall> lordievader:  rw init=/bin/bash in grub fixed :D
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose that'll work too.
<killall> lordievader:  yeap worked
<|\n> killall, i admire with your nick
<killall> ;)
<fiyawerx> hey guys - i have a fairly plain ubuntu server set up in a vm, but some apps have been filling my / (via /tmp) so I watned to add a second drive to use just for /tmp, is there a "proper" way to add it via lvm or can I just format it and add it to fstab? Is there something I need to watch out for?
<killall> |\n:  your nick i s way cooler :D
<fiyawerx> I added the drive, so I see it on the server (/dev/sdb) - just not sure how to proceed
<lordievader> fiyawerx: Instead of adding a drive isn't it better to address the issue?
<fiyawerx> lordievader: it's Plex - with a few streams transcoding at the same time a total of 8Gb on the filesystem isn't enough
<lordievader> Hmm, I see.
<fiyawerx> I guess I could give the drive specifically to plex and let the regular system stuff use /tmp normally, still
<fiyawerx> actually, i think i like that better
<lordievader> fiyawerx: So you want to enlarge your volume group and add an lv for /tmp?
<fiyawerx> so I guess I can really mount it anywhere, not /tmp
<fiyawerx> lordievader: if it's going to be a full "disk" is there a benefit to doing it that way as opposed to a direct format/mount?
<lordievader> fiyawerx: The way you describe it you need to create a new vg and add the secondary hdd as a pv to it.
<lordievader> fiyawerx: Well the bonus of lvm is that it is more flexible, if say you add a drive of 20 Gb and it turns out only 10 Gb is used, the other 10Gb is not wasted but can be allocated elsewhere.
<fiyawerx> or - the converse, if I'm adding a 16GB drive now as say /plextmp, I could expand that if it turns out it's not enoughs pace?
<lordievader> fiyawerx: Jup, just add another pv.
<fiyawerx> perfect, thank you
<fiyawerx> never had to play with the lvm stuff manually after the initial setup, gonna look it up now adding a new drive
<lordievader> fiyawerx: It's good to have some understanding of it before you start messing with it on a production machine.
<fiyawerx> yeah, this is running in an esxi host too, so its "production" but mainly my kids are the primary users heh. I took a snapshot to be safe.
<FlorianSW> Hello together! I have a little problem with the startup of my ubuntu server 14.04, hope someone can give me advise :) It seems, that services starting with an upstart script works perfectly, but services with an init.d script doesn't start at ubuntu boot (rc.local isn't executed, too) :/ (tracked down to this in order of http://askubuntu.com/questions/536152/sysvinit-services-not-starting-on-boot-upstart-services-starting )
<FlorianSW> Does someone has an idea why?
<fiyawerx> lordievader: thanks, I think I got it working now, got a new 16GB lv mounted as /plextmp
<lordievader> fiyawerx: No problem ;)
<FlorianSW> Hello together! I have a little problem with the startup of my ubuntu server 14.04, hope someone can give me advise :) It seems, that services starting with an upstart script works perfectly, but services with an init.d script doesn't start at ubuntu boot (rc.local isn't executed, too) :/ (tracked down to this in order of http://askubuntu.com/questions/536152/sysvinit-services-not-starting-on-boot-upstart-services-starting )
<rbasak> FlorianSW: check /etc/init/rc.conf. This is the upstart job responsible for running Sys V init scripts.
<FlorianSW> rbasak: ah, ok, will check, thanks :)
<FlorianSW> rbasak: ping, around?
<dcmwai> Hello all
<dcmwai> would like to ask about maas
<dcmwai> am I on the right channel? or there are another #ubuntu-clouds :)
<dcmwai> What is MAAS and any info on that
<sarnold> dcmwai: there is also a #maas
<dcmwai> I only see installation
<dcmwai> but don't see what is the use
<dcmwai> sarnold, just to check..
<dcmwai> If I already runing vm..
<dcmwai> I shouldn't be running maas right :)
 * dcmwai is confused...
<sarnold> dcmwai: it might not be worth the hassle if you've only got a few VMs
<dcmwai> ok I'm on this..
<dcmwai> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/about.html
<dcmwai> sarnold, I see ok
<sarnold> dcmwai: if you've got a few real computers, it might be more useful; if you have racks upon racks of them, it might be the thing that saves your sanity :)
<FlorianSW> i'm now at the point (again) where I do not know what to do: It seems, that /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf successfully executes /etc/init.d/rcS which executes /etc/init.d/rc S (in init.d/rc i have inserted a new line to log the runlevel (S is logged)
<FlorianSW> After this /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf executes telinit "${DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL}" (DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL is 2, tracked with logger), which should trigger /etc/init.d/rc to run, right? But i haven't a new log line and no runlevel 2 logged :(
<RoyK> dcmwai: for just a few VMs, just run KVM/libvirt
<dcmwai> RoyK, ok thank you :)
<Phibs> anyone using apt-mirror, or is there a better alternative ?
<qman__> Phibs: I use a squid proxy for apt
<tgm4883> Phibs: it depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<tgm4883> is it for a few machines, or a lot
<tgm4883> Phibs: actually, looking at it now I guess I am using ubumirror
<med_> zul, will the release Juno go into proposed on Friday?
<med_> UCA trusty -proposed?
<adam_g> jamespage, may want to keep https://bugs.launchpad.net/glance/+bug/1279000 on your radar. just hit it trying to upgrade a long lived glance db to the recent juno packages and had to do some manual db work to get around it
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1279000 in oslo-incubator "db migrate script to set charset=utf8 for all tables" [High,Fix released]
<mgw> is it ok to post a link to a job opening here?
<zackify> dang nobody talks in here
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-14
<zackify> is vi and vim the same in ubuntu server
<zackify> 14.04*
<RoyK> vi is vim if vim-basic is installed
<zackify> RoyK: thanks, I thought thats what happens
<RoyK> queorgullo is a spambot, btw
<RoyK> zackify: vim is always better than old vi
<RoyK> (unless you're on a very tiny embedded thing)
<zackify> RoyK: I know it is, i have a friend who was telling me about it and I was thinking it was replaced with vim even when just doing 'vi'
<FilthyMacNasty> evening everyone, anyone got some wisdom on samba4?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FilthyMacNasty> gutentag lord
<lordievader> Hey FilthyMacNasty, how are you?
<FilthyMacNasty> if it was any better I'd need 2 of me to enjoy it
<lordievader> Sounds good ;)
<FilthyMacNasty> fiddling with samba4 tonight
<Vladimir_> is it possible to install zypper on ubuntu and does it work well?
<FilthyMacNasty> I use buttons not zypper, I'm amish
<Sycrid> I think I'm missing something stupid, I'm trying to connect to another linux machine using remmina, is this possible? If so, can it be done by rdp?
<FilthyMacNasty> !remmina
<FilthyMacNasty> naturally ubotu dont know what that is
<FilthyMacNasty> I use x11vnc
<FilthyMacNasty> Sycrid: what is remmina?
<Sycrid> FiltyMcNasty: It's an rdp program for linux.
<Sycrid> Really good going from linux into windows environments.
<Sycrid> What I'm looking for is a tool to allow remote desktop of a ubuntu server from my desktop (with interface so I don't need to enter a cold server room all the time).
<FilthyMacNasty> ok, from a windows box right?
<FilthyMacNasty> download putty.exe from chiark, its an ssh client, download realvnc from realvnc.com for windows, log into the linux box by ssh and run x11vnc, then connect to it from realvnc
<Sycrid> no, from ubuntu to ubuntu
<FilthyMacNasty> same x11vnc and the vnc client of your choice
<Sycrid> cool,
<lordievader> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<FilthyMacNasty> so, on the server sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<FilthyMacNasty> ssh into the box, run x11vnc, when you close it the security risk closes with it
<FilthyMacNasty> having a full time remote desktop server running is bad
<Sycrid> yeah, it's just so I can run updates from time to time, don't want it open permanently.
<Sycrid> still learning linux as well, don't think that ever stops, but I'm a newbie, so it's nice to have an interface from time to time
<Sycrid> FiltyMacNasty: did as you said, and I don't see the remote desktop window... I did get the security message though
<FilthyMacNasty> did you install x11vnc on the server?
<Sycrid> ye
<Sycrid> yes*
<Sycrid> do I need to install it locally?
<FilthyMacNasty> no, you need to open a terminal ssh into the server and run x11vnc --xauth guess
<Sycrid> done the ssh and run x11vnc
<Sycrid> I'll try again
<Sycrid> FilthyMacNasty I've noticed as I try, i get the following line "4/10/2014 10:50:27 *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
<Sycrid> "
<FilthyMacNasty> did you type x11vnc --xauth guess
<FilthyMacNasty> wait, sudo
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo x11vnc --xauth guess
<FilthyMacNasty> then rdp into it using vnc protocols
<FilthyMacNasty> are you using unity on your desktop?
<FilthyMacNasty> Sycrid: you'll need to go into remmina and change the protocol from rdp to vnc
<Sycrid> sorry was checking server locally.
<Sycrid> restarting it now.
<Sycrid> (Filthy, thanks for the help. I've got to go, will be back later if I need further help).
<FilthyMacNasty> I'll be around
<matts1lver> Hi, trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 on two 3TB hard drives, I have created a 1MB partition and selected the "Reserved Bios boot area" option on both drives e.g. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1. Then created a big partition filling the rest of the disks and selecting them for use as raid. Then create the raid on the two partitions e.g. /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 and then LVM on top of the raid with LV's for swap, root a
<FilthyMacNasty> never used the reserved bios boot area option, but the rest of it seems to be right on target, matts1lver
<matts1lver> I believe it is required for GPT due to the size of the disks
<matts1lver> I followed this http://stackful-dev.com/raid-install-ubuntu-server-on-a-large-hard-drive.html but extended it to use LVM
<FilthyMacNasty> well it is true i havent used bigger than 1tb's
<matts1lver> OK, any one else?
<matts1lver> I will also try #ubuntu as this isn't 100% just a server question
<lordievader> matts1lver: Do you have /boot outside of lvm?
<matts1lver> lordievader: there is no /boot but the 1MB biosgrub partition is outside of the LVM and raid. Looks a lot like this http://stackful-dev.com/static/images/ubuntu-gpt-raid/partitioned-drives-no-raid.png
<matts1lver> This is GPT, not MBR
<lordievader> Grub doesn't like to boot from lvm.
<lordievader> It's a good idea to get that outside of the lvm partitions.
<matts1lver> grub is not in lvm
<lordievader> matts1lver: I'm not talking about grub, guess I wasn't clear. I was talking about /boot or the kernel/initrd.
<FilthyMacNasty> the whole /boot directory needs to be outside lvm
<matts1lver> **grub is not in lvm**
<FilthyMacNasty> ^
<lordievader> matts1lver: Again, I'm not talking about grub.
<matts1lver> But /boot is not required with GPT….correct?
<FilthyMacNasty> well if you want your kernel doesnt it live in there?
<lordievader> matts1lver: /boot contains the kernel/initrd how do you suppose to boot your system without it?
<matts1lver> ok let me try something then
<matts1lver> Ok, i'm trying: 2M "Reserved Bios boot area" partition, 550M partition RAID , Remaining disk RAID on each drive. Creating two raids, one on the 550M (md0) and one on the Remaining (md1). Mounting md0 raid at /boot and creating LVM on md1 and creating root, swap and data as LV's. Sound good?
<matts1lver> lordievader: thanks for the assistance, creating the extra raid for /boot worked.
<FilthyMacNasty> woot I was right!
<matts1lver> Yes right, thanks
<virtualhost>  hello, i want to set up multiple frontends on my server but it is a development server and as such has no domain name, only an ip address. how can i set it up? is there a guide you know of?
<virtualhost>  i am using this linode guide https://www.linode.com/docs/websites/lamp/lamp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin
<virtualhost> and it requires purchasing a domain
<virtualhost> i tried using the ip address and setting different ports but i cant access index.html on http://myip:8080
<virtualhost> or even http://myip:8080/index.html
<virtualhost> ubuntu server 14 lts
<virtualhost> where can i paste my /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default    file?
<virtualhost> can anyone help me set it up?
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: unfortunately I dont know how to make 1 instance of apache serve multiple ports
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: I was mistaken earlier I thought you had seperate machines for each site
<lordievader> virtualhost: Is Apache listening to 8080?
<virtualhost> when i directed port 80 to an empty dir, it showed what was on port 8080
<virtualhost> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<virtualhost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8559091/
<lordievader> virtualhost: What does 'netstat -tulpn|grep 8080' return?
<virtualhost> nothing
<lordievader> virtualhost: What does nmap say about the port?
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: your document root on *80 is misspelled
<virtualhost> lordievader i am not sure i am using it correctly, i tried nmap -p80 and nmap -p8080 and it shows the same result
<virtualhost> WARNING: No targets were specified, so 0 hosts scanned.
<virtualhost> can you please specify the command to use here?
<lordievader> virtualhost: You forgot to specify the host, nmap -p 8080 -Pn <host-ip>
<virtualhost> FilthyMacNasty where do you see an error? i have copied from what was allready there
<jpds> virtualhost: You know that you can fake a domain name using /etc/hosts ?
<virtualhost> nmap output: Host is up (0.000074s latency). PORT     STATE  SERVICE 8080/tcp closed http-proxy
<virtualhost> jpds no i did not. how can i use that in my case?
<lordievader> virtualhost: There you go, apache is not listening to that port.
<virtualhost> if i fake the domain i will still need to access it from the web. how could i point my web browser to point to the two different ports?
<jpds> virtualhost: fakedomain.test:8080 ?
<virtualhost> lordievader, how can i make it listen?
<jpds> virtualhost: Look at the Apache error log and figure out why it's not starting.
<lordievader> ^
<FilthyMacNasty> the directory on virtualhost *80 is spelled */pot80/* not */port80/*
<virtualhost> thank you for pointing that out, i changed the names before pasting to make it more obvious for you guys while helping me. the directory is the right one in the original file.
<WhiteIntel> hello guys, could you help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/536883/server-crashed-but-why?noredirect=1#comment734030_536883
<FilthyMacNasty> did you restart apache after the fix?
<virtualhost> i got it!
<virtualhost> i restart apache after every change
<virtualhost> all i had to do is write Listen 8080 Listen 80 on the begining of the conf file
<virtualhost> i saw it here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/bind.html
<virtualhost> thanks to lordievader i knew that port 8080 is inactive and now it is
<virtualhost> thank you all for our help!
<lordievader> virtualhost: No problem ;)
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: It's only possible to Listen to the "wildcard" address, or to specific addresses. So if you have a need to listen to a specific address for whatever reason, then you will need to listen to all specific addresses
<FilthyMacNasty> your *80 and *8080 need to be xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80 and xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080
<FilthyMacNasty> betcha that fixes it
<virtualhost> FilthyMacNasty thank you for your help. it is working despite the use of the wild card. if anything else fails in the future, that is what i will check first
<FilthyMacNasty> rock on
<WhiteIntel> anybody can help me?
<FilthyMacNasty> I think its an either or situation with the * or the address must use one or the other but not both
<FilthyMacNasty> whatcha need WhiteIntel
<WhiteIntel> this here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/536883/server-crashed-but-why?noredirect=1#comment734030_536883
<Odd_Bloke> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1379080; how do I go about changing the name of a kernel I am building?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379080 in cloud-init "update-grub-legacy-ec2 fails to detect xen kernel" [Medium,New]
<WhiteIntel> @FilthyMacNasty can you help me?
<FilthyMacNasty> not really alot of help I'm afraid, got me scratchin my head
<WhiteIntel> Ok, no problem, can you give me any other tips where I could ask?
<FilthyMacNasty> lemme eyeball it one more time, I've been up all night
<WhiteIntel> ok, thank you
<FilthyMacNasty> WhiteIntel: take a look at this https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/trace/events-nmi.txt
<blackyboy> Hi all i have two Virtual machines in KVM , vm1 ip was 192168.0.10 vm2 ip was 172.24.0.10 how can i route between both network, iam using ubuntu14
<lordievader> blackyboy: How are those two networks interconnected?
<blackyboy> In local area
<lordievader> blackyboy: Could you explain your network setup in more detail?
<blackyboy> i want to use different network for those
<blackyboy> lordievader: i want to install one VM for one server and other one want to be client. but both want to be in different network
<FilthyMacNasty> set your vm network card to bridged and set a static ip during install
<blackyboy> FilthyMacNasty: its already bridged. But for practising i want to setup those in different network. But my host machine is ubuntu 14 with kvm
<lordievader> blackyboy: That is not a network description, please describe how you've setup your network.
<blackyboy> may i know how can i route between two network from 192.168.0.10 to 172.24.0.10 ?
<FilthyMacNasty> put it in the hosts file
<patdk-wk> doesn't sound like you want to route that
<patdk-wk> it sounds like yo uwant to nat it
<blackyboy> FilthyMacNasty: actually both the VMS are in same network now, but for some reason i want to configure both in different network then i need to route.
<FilthyMacNasty> why not just put the hostname and ip addy in the hosts file and voila
<blackyboy> Is it possible to ping if one of my VM in 192.168.0.10 and other vm in 172.24.0.10 ?
<zul> coreycb: ceilometer rc3 is available
<FilthyMacNasty> if you use ping wateverhostname you put in the hosts file you can
<lordievader> blackyboy: As patdk-wk says, you likely want to NAT that.
<blackyboy> FilthyMacNasty: :( how its possible if other network
<blackyboy> lordievader: yes you right and patk-wk too right
<FilthyMacNasty> edit /etc/hosts after localhost and your local machine name and addy add the ip/2 digit subnet and the hostname  hostname.my.domain
<lordievader> FilthyMacNasty: The hosts file is used for resolving hosts, not for routing/NATing.
<blackyboy> lordievader: 8-) well said
<FilthyMacNasty> yes I know, but if he refers to the machine on the other network by the name he stuck in hosts it will resolve it and go
<FilthyMacNasty> its a kludge
<coreycb> zul, thanks I'll get it
<FilthyMacNasty> grrr vmware is hating on me
<coreycb> zul, when you have a moment, https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ceilometer/2014.2-rc3/+merge/238328
<zul> coreycb: done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<YamakasY> why does mysql stop actually never stops the mysql server ?
<patdk-wk> likely cause you broke the debian-mant user account in mysql
<genii> YamakasY: Probably because Upstart
<YamakasY> genii: I get the feeling, as it's percona it get's stuck on bootstrap
<YamakasY> how can I avoid to start mysql after installing ?
<YamakasY> genii: I puppetize :)
<lordievader> YamakasY: That is the annoying thing about Ubuntu... If you figure it out, please tell me :)
<YamakasY> lordievader: no, because i want to become rich by myselfish :P
<lordievader> :(
<YamakasY> lordievader: you can buy a share :P
<genii> YamakasY: Add: manual   to the end of the /etc/init/mysql.conf file
<genii> ( but before any line like: exit 0    or such )
<YamakasY> genii: uhm, but it's already running after installation ?
<YamakasY> so, I cannot get between installing and starting
<genii> YamakasY: To stop: sudo service mysql stop
<mgw> Is it ok to post a link to a devops opportunity here? I'm not a recruiter, just looking for help.
<YamakasY> genii: but my percona stuff is already there, so it starts wrong
<lordievader> genii: The issue is that services start upon install.
<dasjoe> YamakasY: you have to divert initctl for this, "dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl && ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl", install your service, then remove /sbin/initctl and restore the original version
<lordievader> So say for example your in a chroot and you install a service, the service is started (unwanted) inside the chroot.
<dasjoe> By "rm /sbin/initctl && dpkg-divert --local --remove /sbin/initctl"
<dasjoe> Also, having a manual backup of /sbin/initctl in case anything goes wrong is a good idea
<YamakasY> dasjoe: mhh
<YamakasY> maybe an idea indeed
<YamakasY> thanks!
<lordievader> dasjoe: Looks usefull, thanks :)
<genii> YamakasY: In the .cnf file I think you can also have a combination of package { "mysql-server": ensure => installed }   and enable => false,   under the service { "mysqld":   section
<YamakasY> genii: yeah can test that
<Rich> as
<stokachu> rbasak, is it possible to use uvtools behind a proxy?
<bananapie> can I do a packet dump with cat on a file in dev or proc or something like that if I am in an unusual situation where I can't install tcpdump or ngrep ?
<jrwren> bakhtiya: no
<kyle__> I'm trying to verify my packages using dpkg -V, and keep on seeing the error, "dpkg: error: control file 'md5sums' missing value separator"  What exactly does it mean?  When I extract the md5sums file out of the package, it appears complete, with no missing seperators or empty lines.
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-15
<mdev> is ubuntu gonna ship TLS_FALLBACK_SCSV soon?
<mdev> https://git.openssl.org/gitweb/?p=openssl.git;a=commit;h=cf6da05304d554aaa885151451aa4ecaa977e601
<ochoroch> Good morning.... i have an issue regarding login, after roughly 1 day i cant login anymore. On console i can see some message: http://picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto_2014-10-15_um_08.26.21-QunlBobe.png
<ochoroch> How can i investigate this issue ? (couldnt find anything in the logs)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ochoroch: I suppose your login process hangs and gets killed after a while.
<ochoroch> lordievader: ok... this is what i experience when i try to login :-) . How can i determine the reason for this and fix it?
<lordievader> ochoroch: Good question, is there another way you can login? (keybased or something)
<ochoroch> lordievader: i can restart the maschine (its a VM running on HyperV) and login afterwards ...
<lordievader> ochoroch: You said there was nothing in the logs, what log did you check?
<ochoroch> kern.log and syslog
<ochoroch> and searched overall logs for "Not tainted" ...
<lordievader> ochoroch: Ok, anything in the auth.log?
<ochoroch> lordievader:
<ochoroch> Oct 15 02:00:01 web CRON[27834]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user getmail by (uid=0)
<ochoroch> Oct 15 02:00:01 web CRON[27834]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user getmail
<ochoroch> Oct 15 02:00:22 web CRON[27833]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<ochoroch> Oct 15 08:32:10 web sshd[1396]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.
<ochoroch> Oct 15 08:32:10 web sshd[1396]: Server listening on :: port 22.
<ochoroch> Oct 15 08:33:01 web CRON[2660]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<lordievader> !paste
<ochoroch> this is from the auth.log
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ochoroch> lordievader: sorry ...
<ochoroch> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563353/
<ochoroch> Oct 15 08:32:10 is after the reboot
<lordievader> No errors?
<ochoroch> no...
<lordievader> Hmm.... I'm not sure how to debug this.
<ochoroch> double checken auth.log ... no errors at all....
<lordievader> Can you login to ssh?
<lordievader> While monitoring that log ;)
<ochoroch> yes atm i can login via ssh
<ochoroch> ;-)
<lordievader> You should get something like: sshd[7332]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user lordievader by (uid=0)
<ochoroch> yep, this is what i'm getting ...
<lordievader> Okay, so that looks good...
<ochoroch> fyi, fail2ban is installed ... but its the same setup on 2 different maschines with same configuration ...
<ochoroch> lordievader: this looks like the issue (same Ubuntu version, same kernel running on HyperV): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1292400
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1292400 in linux "task systemd-udevd:1906 blocked for more than 120 seconds." [Medium,Confirmed]
<lordievader> ochoroch: Confirm that the bug affects you too.
<ochoroch> yep ... /me doesnt like the face that 1 of the 3 Sister-maschines does not behave like the other 2
<lordievader> It's a strange bug indeed...
<ochoroch> lordievader: THANKS for our help! ...
<ochoroch> :-)
<lordievader> ochoroch: No problem, I hope it gets fixed ;_
<ochoroch> soone or later it'll be fixed. I think the wouldnt happen on KVM as Host ... :-)
<lordievader> \o/ KVM :D
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> after update kernel, I got fail boot up
<lkthomas> now I am on initramfs console
<lkthomas> what should I do ?
<lkthomas> since I am running console redirect, I can't choose previous kernel
<jamespage> coreycb: wanna prep that rc4 for neutron?
<coreycb> jamespage, sure, and trove?
<jamespage> coreycb: please
<coreycb> jamespage, will do
<coreycb> jamespage, there's an rc3 for glance too that I'll get
<jamespage> coreycb: ta
<coreycb> zul, jamespage: merge proposals are ready
<coreycb> https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/trove/2014.2-rc3/+merge/238458
<coreycb> https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/neutron/2014.2-rc3/+merge/238459
<zul> coreycb:  builds fine?
<coreycb> https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/glance/2014.2-rc3
<coreycb> zul, yes, I always build
<jamespage> zul, can you deal with that? I'm pushing ceilometer deps through to the ca
<zul> coreycb: k just checking
<coreycb> zul, thanks :)
<jamespage> zul, coreycb - oh hold on neutron
<jamespage> we might about to get an ack on the MIR for conntrack
<coreycb> jamespage, k
<zul> ack
<jamespage> zul, three ack'd, jdstand assigned conntrack (sorry jdstrand)
<zul> ill wait on neutron then
<jamespage> zul, nah - bump it in
<zul> ok
<jamespage> zul, we can do that as a dep update later
<zul> aaah...too many windows open
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<moparisthebest> I need some help, ever since I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 no cron jobs have ran
<moparisthebest> in syslog I get this:
<moparisthebest> CRON[26094]: Failure setting user credentials
<moparisthebest> from searching that string, I gather it has *something* to do with pam
<moparisthebest> the only thing in my /etc/crontab is */1    *         *   *   *   root     date >> /tmp/date.log
<moparisthebest> and every minute, the above message get's written to the log
<moparisthebest> and nothing ever shows up in /tmp/date.log
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: is pid 26094 running as root?
<moparisthebest> yes jrwren_
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: non-standard PAM config?
<moparisthebest> no and i'm trying to figure out what owns the pam files so it can overwrite them with standard
<moparisthebest> I had modified some pam files back in 12.04, but chose the option to overwrite my changes during the 14.04 upgrade
<jrwren_>  dpkg -S /etc/pam.d/cron says that the cron package owns that file
<jrwren_> but common-* pam.d files don't come from a package :(
<moparisthebest> yes, I 'rm /etc/pam.d/cron' and then 'apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install cron'
<moparisthebest> but yea, I don't see what owns those :(
<moparisthebest> gah I fixed it by replacing common-auth with the common-auth from my desktop
<moparisthebest> why it still let me log in and do other things I have no idea?
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: well done :)
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: you could have diffed the files to see
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: pam-auth-update may have helped too
<moparisthebest> I ran that and it didn't change anything
<moparisthebest> the offending lines were
<moparisthebest> auth requisite pam_google_authenticator.so forward_pass
<moparisthebest> auth    [success=1 default=ignore]  pam_unix.so nullok_secure use_first_pass
<moparisthebest> but I wonder what the command is to 'give me back default common-auth'
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: its a good question.  file a bug?
<jrwren_> moparisthebest: those two lines are now removed?
<moparisthebest> yes jrwren_ I removed them to match the one on my desktop, I had added them awhile ago for two-factor authentication
<adam_g> jamespage, zul is ironic going to be included in the juno UCA pocket?
<zul> adam_g:  its still being discussed
<adam_g> zul, its graduated and will be part of the juno release
<chridal> Hello! I could really use some help with a DHCP-server running in production. 1,318 users currently depend on it, so I can't afford to mess up.
<chridal> I am getting: linux-generic-pae : Depends: linux-headers-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.40.48) but 3.2.0.70.84 is installed
<chridal> and linux-image-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic-pae but it is not installed
<keithzg> Hmmph, Google recently changed their policies so if you're using an external address you have to have it send via your own SMTP server (old instances are grandfathered in). This makes my life a bit difficult today as one of the employees here wants to set up sending "from" his work address via gmail . . .
<keithzg> Predictably, it lets you choose entirely unauthenticated+cleartext port 25, or you can be encrypted and authenticated but your cert has to chain-of-trust up to one of the big CAs.
<keithzg> Why is the option always either entirely insecure or trusting some giant sketchy company?
 * keithzg is in a get-off-my-lawn mood today :P
<chridal> Is it possible for me to mess something up here?
<chridal> If I run something like apt-get install -f linux-generic-pae?
<hydrajump> I have two ubuntu servers: server-A has SSH keyA.pem and server-B has SSH keyB.pem. I know how to SSH to server-A and jump to server-B, but can I ssh forward a port from server-B all the way to my admin machine, admin <- server-A <- server-B port 8080 ?
<hydrajump> I think I found an answer.
<keithzg> Hmmph. Even with a set of certs and keys chain-of-trusting up to StartSSL, which desktop clients then completely trust, Gmail is still unable to authenticate with my SMTP server.
<keithzg> Interesting, Gmail's attempts seem to use RC4-SHA while Thunderbird (successfully) uses DHE-RSA-AES128-SHA.
<Logos01> Because the redhat provided script sucks balls:
<Logos01> http://fpaste.org/142287/ <-- poodle_check_opam_logos_style.sh
<Logos01> Bonus points if you run it under that name.
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-16
<Patrickdk> why do we care about poodle?
<Logos01> CVE-2014-3566
<uvirtbot> Logos01: The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<Patrickdk> yes, it's a client side issue
<Patrickdk> and it's only marked as a *medium* security risk
<Patrickdk> unlike the memleak that is marked as HIGH
<Logos01> Patrickdk: No, it is a MitM attack.
<Logos01> not client-side only.
<Patrickdk> no it's not
<Patrickdk> it requires you to be mitm in order to use it
<Logos01> Which makes it not a "client-side issue"
<Patrickdk> it is nothing new over beast
<Patrickdk> yes it is
<Patrickdk> it first requires a vaunerable client
<Patrickdk> it requires you to mitm
<Patrickdk> and it requires you to infect the client somehow first
<Logos01> Yes. MitM vulnerabilities are not client-side vulnerabilities, as a matter of classification.
<Logos01> You do NOT "infect the client somehow"
<Logos01> The client never notices the action. You do nothing to the client.
<Patrickdk> you need to inject the padding into the stream, that is done *from* the client
<Logos01> What?
<Patrickdk> you can use the mitm to force the downgrade, but that alone is not an issue
<Logos01> Dude, that's not even close to how MitM attacks work.
<Patrickdk> I know
<Logos01> ...
<Patrickdk> why I said it is not a mitm
<Patrickdk> but mitm is one one part
<Logos01> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566
<Patrickdk> only one
<uvirtbot> Logos01: The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<Logos01> ffs.
<Patrickdk> yes it is a *client* side issue, that makes mitm possible
<Patrickdk> as I said, mitm is only a *part* of the issue
<Finetundra_> anyone here ever setup a server with xrdp?
<Patrickdk> the issue is the client first
<Logos01> Welp, you're on ignore now. I have better things to do than argue with blatant trolls.
<Patrickdk> :)
<Patrickdk> I made a friend!
<xpistos> my touchpad is a bit sensitive
<Myrth> hi, during do-release-upgrade, grub-pc asked to be reconfigured and gave option /dev/xvda and /dev/xvda1 to install boot. I chose /dev/xvda - is that correct? thanks
<Myrth> don't want the cloud vps not boot the next time..
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Caribou> rbasak: is there any command to cleanup uvtool images, other than going to /var/lib/uvtool & cleaning up ?
<rbasak> Caribou: what sort of cleaning up?
<rbasak> Caribou: syncing new images removes the old ones.
<Caribou> rbasak: well, for instance, I no longer want saucy, oneiric images any command to remove them ?
<rbasak> To delete more than that, "uvt-simplestreams-libvirt purge" is the sledgehammer which removes all uvtool-managed libvirt images, but that is everything including images still in use.
<rbasak> Caribou: ah. No, sorry.
<Caribou> rbasak: yeah, I saw that
<Caribou> rbasak: no worry, maybe I should try to come up with something
<Caribou> rbasak: right now, I grep pubname in the metadata & remove the metadata & image fiels
<Caribou> files
<rbasak> Caribou: make sure nothing is using the images you're using. Then shut down libvirtd, and remove the image from both /var/lib/uvtool/libvirt/images/ and /var/lib/uvtool/libvirt/metadata/
<rbasak> That should be OK I think.
<Caribou> rbasak: ok, thanks!
<rbasak> Or, actually
<rbasak> There's an even better way
<rbasak> Just remove the metadata file.
<rbasak> When you next sync, I think uvtool will remove the libvirt image.
<rbasak> (but only when the image is unused)
<Caribou> rbasak: ok, I'll check that out!
<sander^work> Do anyone recommend any program for creating a bunch of remote users on various servers?
<sander^work> shell users.
<sander^work> How can I create users with the right ssh public keys on remote servers with salt?
<sander^work> obs
<[1]Az> hi
<[1]Az> is there a list of possible config settings for /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<lordievader> [1]Az: I suppose it is documented somewhere, in a manpage or something.
<sarnold_> [1]Az: try apt.conf(5) and apt_preferences(5)
<zul> coreycb:  do you want to take swift ill take nova
<coreycb> zul, sounds good
<sarnold_> hmm, who else 'owns' the cloud archive when utlemming is offline? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1380922
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1380922 in ubuntu "Checksums Invalid for Precise Vagrant Images" [Undecided,New]
<Odd_Bloke> sarnold_: That would be rcj and/or myself.
<sarnold_> Odd_Bloke: excellent :) thanks
<rcj> sarnold, yes, we'll take a look
<GothPaw> Hello Hello. I have a headless server (12.04) which does many things like httpd, mysqld,bind, and much more.....  Trying to determine just how safe it is to upgrade it to 14.04 and what problems "could" arise.
<cfhowlett> !server | GothPaw
<ubottu> GothPaw: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sarnold_> GothPaw: apache 2.4 changed acls significantly over apache 2.2, that feels most likely to be annoying out of what you've mentioned so far
<GothPaw> sarnold_: was hoping to not hear something like that, lol.
<RoyK> GothPaw: make sure you have a backup, though
<GothPaw> all data is easy to backup just need to remove the 20TB worth of hard drives.
<RoyK> *always* make sure you have a backup :P
<GothPaw> except for config files that is
<RoyK> I hope you have a raid on that thing ;)
<GothPaw> only my config files and db files, etc actually reside on the master drive. all data files have their own drives
<GothPaw> no raid.... just ALOT of 3 & 4 TB drives
<GothPaw> budget just isnt enough to have 20TB in raid (of 20TB there is only 2.4TB of space left
<sarnold_> ouch :)
<GothPaw> yea I know :(  even more ouch is that this 'desktop' acts as a server and is 10 years old.
<GothPaw> and it hosts EVERYTHING, lol
<GothPaw> even acts as an external media server via PMS, dlna, etc
<jrwren> GothPaw: i have one of those too. I use LVM mirroring for important stuff like family photos and videos, and less important things like audio/video product is not mirrored.
<GothPaw> jrwren: I'll have to look into that as my Photography business is also hosted and run from this machine which houses approx. 12TB of photo's (but I keep those on their own drives)
<jrwren> GothPaw: backups too!
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: nova done..ill do trove
<Gargoyle> Hi. I've made modifications to $PATH in /etc/environment, but these don't seem to be carrying over to "sudo" shells. Should I be updating somewhere else too?
<sarnold_> Gargoyle: check sudo vs sudo -i
<esde> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128413/setting-the-path-so-it-applies-to-all-users-including-root-sudo
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: trove done, doing ceilometer next
<jamespage> zul, I've got glance
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<jamespage> zul, and neutron
<jamespage> zul, glance and neutron done
<zul> jamespage:  cool ceilometer done
<jamespage> zul, shall I take cinder?
<zul> jamespage:  if you wish
<jamespage> zul, ack will do
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: taking heat
<zul> (not litterally of course)
<jamespage> zul, ack
<jamespage> coreycb, if you want to join in - swift?
<coreycb> jamespage, yep I'm on it.  doing the config changes too.
<jamespage> coreycb, in the lab? awesome
<coreycb> jamespage, oh shoot, that bug is for juno+1
<coreycb> jamespage, bug 1379285 - will revisit that later
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379285 in swift "Review provision of configuration files from debian/*.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379285
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah to late this cycle
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: I started - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-1411-openstack
<zul> jamespage:  keener
<Gargoyle> thanks esde
<jamespage> zul, ok cinder in the queue
<zul> jamespage:  just doing a test build for heat
<zul> jamespage:  mind taking horizon :)
<jamespage> zul, sure
<coreycb> jamespage, awesome on the blueprint
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: link any bugs for next cycle to that
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<jamespage> zul, we can work out that calendar based on monthly milestones as well
<jamespage> and template it for each release
<coreycb> jamespage, +1
<coreycb> jamespage, zul: swift https://i187498007.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/187498007/fb9f1b3e-5543-11e4-a88c-002481e91f22.txt?token=QqzpC97w51WjLWj0rHsRM9PdM9SG00vV
<coreycb> yikes, https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/swift/2.2.0/+merge/238572
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: heat done
<coreycb> zul, what's left?
<jamespage> coreycb, I've got horizon
<jamespage> coreycb, ironic?
<zul> ill take a look
<jamespage> zul, keystone!
<coreycb> jamespage, k I'll take ironic
<zul> oh right ill take keystone
<coreycb> jamespage, ha!
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: horizon done
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: keystone just buidling
<coreycb> jamespage, zul: I'm waiting on ironic to release
<jamespage> coreycb, ack
<jamespage> jdstrand, are the outstanding MIR security reviews going to make it for utopic release?
<jamespage> specifically bug 1349868 and bug 1381450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1349868 in python-pysnmp4-mibs "[MIR] new build dependencies for ceilometer" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349868
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1381450 in libnetfilter-queue "[MIR] conntrack, libnetfilter-queue, libnetfilter-cttimeout, libnetfilter-cthelper" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381450
<Odd_Bloke> sarnold_: Those checksums are fixed now. :)
<sarnold_> Odd_Bloke: thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> (And shouldn't break again)
<sarnold_> even better :)
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i seem to be unable to install a targeted kernel with 14.04.1.  i'm wondering if others might have had this experience and know what's wrong
<lunaphyte_> "an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system"
<lunaphyte_> looking at syslog, it appears to have something to do with a dpkg failure when installing linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<lunaphyte_> but it doesn't happen when selecting a generic kernel
<jamespage> sarnold_, ah - I see the remaining tasks on bug 1349868 are assigned to you!
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1349868 in python-pysnmp4-mibs "[MIR] new build dependencies for ceilometer" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349868
<sarnold_> jamespage: indeed, but I'm at linux plumbers atm so it's hard to get traction on in-depth reviews
<jamespage> sarnold_, reckon that will make release? just deciding what we need todo with ceilometer
<jamespage> its been stuck in dep-wait for a while now
<sarnold_> jamespage: when's that date again? next week i'm sprinting in dc and will have ample time to devote to it, but this week is quite busy with travel and conference
<jamespage> sarnold_, utopic release is 7 days away
<jamespage> so that might just work!
<sarnold_> jamespage: pfew :)
<sarnold_> jamespage: .. assuming I like what I see, that ought ot work fine then
<jamespage> sarnold_, ack - we'll leave things as they are for now
<zul> coreycb/jamespage: keystone done looking at swift
<jamespage> zul, awesome
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: ok i think we are done
<jamespage> zul, awesome
<coreycb> jamespage, zul: yeah just waiting on ironic
<zul> oh yeah i forgot about ironic :)
<coreycb> zul, jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ironic/2014.2/+merge/238597
<zul> coreycb: ironic is done
<coreycb> zul, thx
<adam_g> zul, jamespage you may want to consider patching this in nova, i dont know why the bug wasnt escalated for the release. it totally breaks ubuntu images on clouds with only ec2 metadata (no config drive)
<zul> adam_g:  bug number?
<adam_g> oops
<adam_g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1380792
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1380792 in nova "requests to EC2 metadata's '/2009-04-04/meta-data/security-groups' failing" [High,In progress]
<kinky> good evening. Did anyone here successfully mitigate poodle exploit while still supporting SSLv3 due to WinXP / IE6 (deactivating CBC SSL3 ciphers)? SSLLABS seems to grade the sites 'C' no matter which ciphers I choose.
<zzxc> Sooo I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this. But if I'm getting the "/dev/xvdh1 will be checked for errors at next reboot" message. I can cirsumvent the fsck on the drive by unmounting the drive and running fsck on it correct?
<jamespage> thanks adam_g - will add to the picks :-)
<wxl> just wanted to bring to your attention this bug negatively affecting 14.10 final
<wxl> oops https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/1380774
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt "debian-installer does not find kernel" [Critical,Triaged]
<wxl> an upstream fix is linked
<wxl> so should be an easy fix but i encourage you to "grease the wheels" as you can because there is little time before release!
<wxl> lubuntu can survive without a debian-installer iso. people will complain, but most will be fine. i know this isn't true of ubuntu server so wanted to bring it to your attention
<tafa2> would anyone know how to automate a checkinstall command?
<sheap> if I pass a variable to the preseed through boot parameters, like "sudouser=username" and have a package named "sudouser" that is installed and has a debconf prompt that goes "sudouser sudouser/question1 string ${sudouser}", how do I get this to work? Right now the installer is taking the "${sudouser}" literally instead of replacing it with the username....any help?
<vedit> Hi, I am running 12.04 64bit server. When I update the reposotiry (apt-get update), I see that it is hitting the url which provide backported packages, multiverse, universe, restricted etc. I want to slim down my server to reduce unnecessary load
<vedit> What package sources should I remove?
<vedit> using tasksel I have already removed "Basic server". Only selected option in that is Openssl server as I am connecting to that server from remotely
<vedit> I will be using that server for running nginx and one more wsgi server which I will down using source
<vedit> How to reduce package source list.
<vedit> Anybody?
<vedit> When I update the reposotiry (apt-get update), I see that it is hitting the url which provide backported packages, multiverse, universe, restricted etc. I want to slim down my server to reduce unnecessary load
<teward> is it relatively safe to run `do-release-upgrade -s` to generate a list of packages to upgrade without affecting anythng on the system?
<vedit> teward: Is "apt-get upgrade" same as do-release-upgrade ?
<teward> vedit: no.  i wasn't talking in relation to your issue.  `apt-get upgrade` updates your software within your release (i.e. precise) but `do-release-upgrade` upgrades you to a later release of Ubuntu (i.e. precise -> trusty)
<vedit> teward: I see. No I don't want to move to other release. 12.04 LTS is good and 14.04 is very recent
<teward> vedit: i still wasn't talking in relation to your issue :P  (I'm asking a different question for myself :P)
<vedit> teward: Thanks for answering :)
<vedit> your question got answer for me :)
<teward> vedit: also, your question is unrelated
<vedit> yea
<teward> vedit: what you want to do is reduce the amount of times it has to check the same source.
<vedit> teward: yea and also when I upgrade, it should only pull security patches
<teward> well you'll need to disable -updates and -proposed, but you should not remove universe or multiverse unless you're CERTAIN your packages that you use aren't in those pockets
<teward> vedit: you'll also miss huge bugfixes, at times.  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<teward> mine's far different from standard :P
<vedit> teward: http://pastebin.com/YydqYDt2
<teward> (next time use paste.ubuntu.com, just an FYI)
<teward> vedit: consider using this instead - https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/590b9be1
<teward> vedit: i've commented out the precise-updates lines, and the precise-backports lines.
<teward> vedit: but make a HUGE note that you'll miss other bugfixes, and will only get security updates
<vedit> teward: but why the bug fix releaes lines were commented?
<teward> vedit: because you only want security patches
<teward> vedit: for those cases you only pull -security
<teward> [14/10/16 18:03:56] <vedit> teward: yea and also when I upgrade, it should only pull security patches <--
<teward> that IS what you asked
<vedit> teward: I think I can safely comment universe and multiverse as I am looking to install from source
<teward> vedit: 'install from source' as in manual compiling?
<vedit> yea
<teward> vedit: https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/0a9d34f2 then
<teward> (comments out even *more* lines)
<vedit> wow
<teward> ooopses
<teward> wait
<vedit> teward: Why not first two package lines
<teward> i broke it
<teward> vedit: because `main`
<vedit> ok
<teward> vedit: https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/fbd26f70  <-- this
<teward> i split off `main` and `restricted` into two separate lines, for standard and for -security
<vedit> hmm... ok
<teward> wouldn't hurt to also pull restricted, but...
<teward> i also don't think it's that much extra load to pull an extra couple of megs of data for a source list
<teward> but meh
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-17
<IlliteratePhilos> hey anybody up for helping a noob learn how to set up a server to host a website I want to make from home?
<IlliteratePhilos> I really don't know where to start
<FilthyMacNasty> hilo ubuntu peeples
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FilthyMacNasty> guten tag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey FilthyMacNasty, how are you?
<FilthyMacNasty> having a bad computer day
<lordievader> Do such things exist?
<FilthyMacNasty> yes, I had the sewer manager touch today
<FilthyMacNasty> turns out my partner downloaded our image of 12.04 server from a torrent, the entire sources list said trukty not trusty
<lordievader> Hehe, that's fun ;)
<FilthyMacNasty> 4 installs and 4 epic failures
<FilthyMacNasty> so now I'm at the brainbleach
<lordievader> FilthyMacNasty: Download an image from Ubuntu itself.
<sarnold_> .. or at least check the signatures :)
<FilthyMacNasty> like I said, my partner did it while I was onsite
<FilthyMacNasty> he's in a roll of carpet with some quicklime in a hole outside town
<lordievader> Was it a reinstall or a new deployment?
<sarnold_> poor carpet
<FilthyMacNasty> fortunately 2 were experimental 1 was a laptop for a  user and 1 windows box was being contrary
<FilthyMacNasty> the windows box has slic 2.1 in the bios, but its hidden by dell and will not authenticate
<FilthyMacNasty> so I been playing the "remember hex" dance all day
<FilthyMacNasty> turns out its windows 7 pro slic
<Yossarianuk> hi - just seen 14.04 has another libssl update -> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7 is this just related to the poodle attack or are there other issues fixed also ?
<maxb> Perhaps you should read the package changelog?
<sarnold_> Yossarianuk: it also has several DoS fixes: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2385-1/
<Yossarianuk> sarnold_: thanks
<_ruben> what is the "recommended" HA cluster suite these days? all pacemaker/corosync stuff seems to end with howtos for 12.04
<jamespage> _ruben, pacemaker/corosync is still good
<jamespage> rbasak, re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/websocket-client/+bug/1374335
<jamespage> are you going to chase that?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1374335 in websocket-client "FFe: Sync websocket-client 0.18.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main), juju-deployer 0.4.2, python-jujuclient 0.18.4" [Medium,New]
<_ruben> jamespage: most howtos mention the cman package, but that's no longer present in trusty. not sure how critical that is tho
<roaksoax> /w/win 17
<dine909> does /etc/network/interfaces.d/ work yet?
<dine909> when i put an interface definition in there it doesnt seem to get picked up
<sarnold_> dine909: I think you need the source-directory interfaces.d line from interfaces(5)
<ochoroch> lordievader: Hey ... u remember the issue i have? ... it was that misterious SHH login problem ...
<ochoroch> lordievader: as mentioned last time i have 3 Servers running on ubuntu 14.04. Only one had this issue. I just installed TYPO3 (cms, php and mysql) on one of the "as working" considered servers and guess what?
<ochoroch> next morning that server had the same behavior: No ssh login possible ...
<ochoroch> and the same messages in console ...
<sarnold_> o_O
<sarnold_> what messages i nthe console?
<ochoroch> one sec ...
<dine9091> thanks sarnold_ did the trick
<ochoroch> sarnold_: http://picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto_2014-10-15_um_08.26.21-QunlBobe.1413359450-tQYnSQ0b.png
<ochoroch> sarnold_: all 3 are virtual Maschines running on HyperV ....
<sarnold_> dine9091: nice
<XpineX> Hi, I have used targetcli on my server to create an iSCSI target. How do I see the clients that are logged in to that target?
<sarnold_> ochoroch: interesting. might be worth using sysctl to snyc, umout, reboot, and check the logs for the start of the issue..
<ochoroch> sarnold_: a little more verbose please ... :-)
<sarnold_> ochoroch: you can use the magic sysrq key to sync disks (sysrq+s), umount filesystems (sysrq+u), and reboot (sysrq+b), it's not a clean shutdown but shouldn't be too horrible
<sarnold_> ochoroch: then you can check in /var/log/syslog for hopefully some kind of warning about what locked up
<ochoroch> ok ....
<cwillu_at_work> magic-sysrq is disabled on new enough ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> which is annoying
<sarnold_> argh
<sarnold_> I forgot :/
<ochoroch> ok ...
<cwillu_at_work> not sure who to blame for that
<dasjoe> It's disabled? I thouhgt it was masked to 176
<dasjoe> What does "cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq" return?
<cwillu_at_work> disabled enough to be disruptive to me on a daily basis
<sarnold_> dasjoe: that's the thing, he can't log in
<cwillu_at_work> looks like syn, umount and reboot should work though
<dasjoe> cwillu_at_work: sub should still work
<cwillu_at_work> yeah, but that's not the only use of sysrq :p
<cwillu_at_work> all sorts of fun telling people "hit alt-sysrq-t and pastebin your dmesg" when trying to troubleshoot deadlocks, only to find that sysrq-t doesn't do anything anymore :p
<dasjoe> Though probably the most important one ;)
<cwillu_at_work> depends on who you're talking to
<cwillu_at_work> and I still think the security benefits are questionable
<cwillu_at_work> physical access outside a kiosk still lets you do the same things
<cwillu_at_work> and kiosks already require many more manual adjustments
<tafa2> Can anyone recommend a good SSH app for Mac to organise multiple SSH connections - something a bit more structured than iterm or standard terminal?
<lordievader> ochoroch: Err, please jog my memory...
<ochoroch> lordievader: sorry for the delay ... you want the full story?
<lordievader> ochoroch: Sure, why not ;)
<ochoroch> i have 3 Ubuntu VMs running on HyperV gen1. ....
<ochoroch> Ubuntu Version is 14.04. It just worked. ...
<ochoroch> i had trouble with the disk failing/read-only every now and then ...
<ochoroch> i was able to fix this by installing all the required drivers and such ... doing a full fsck in recovery mode seems to fix this.
<ochoroch> .. ok... after this i thought "yeah man, i made it" ....
<ochoroch> but the day after i got this when i tried to login: http://picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto_2014-10-15_um_08.26.21-QunlBobe.1413359450-tQYnSQ0b.png
<ochoroch> thisw is the current ecisting issue, it occurs after roughly 16 hours .....
<ochoroch> i cant login anymore ...
<ochoroch> ssh promts for password, but does not do a thing.
<lordievader> Ah, right. That screenshot reminds me.
<ochoroch> when ic force it to turn on/off again it works ....
<lordievader> ochoroch: Is your machine swapping heavily at that time?
<ochoroch> no ... its bored ...
<lordievader> ochoroch: Appearantly those type of messages are given when it does not respond.
<ochoroch> no swap at all ...
<lordievader> Heavy io wait?
<ochoroch> in addition: coz of the fact the other 2 machines seemed to work well for 2 weeks now i decided to put a website (TYPO3 CMS: php and mysql driven) on one, the same happend the this maschine ...
<ochoroch> lordievader: io wait, i'll check my stats ...
<sarnold_> hmmmm, I remember seeing some bug with vmware not writing zeros properly...
<ochoroch> lordievader: io wait seems normal ...
<sarnold_> a -little- iowait is normal, 120 seconds is lunacy :)
<sarnold_> here's the bug I was thinking of, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1371591
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1371591 in linux-lts-trusty "file not initialized to 0s under some conditions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ochoroch> sarnold_: ok ...
<sarnold_> ochoroch: just skim it, see if it looks familiar to you..
<ochoroch> sarnold_: yep ...
<ochoroch> sarnold_: ok ... i "think" i need to install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1371591
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1371591 in linux-lts-trusty "file not initialized to 0s under some conditions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ochoroch> sorry install these guys; http://people.canonical.com/~arges/lp1371591/
<ochoroch> i'll give it a go ....
<sarnold_> ochoroch: good luck :)
<ochoroch> just made a "snapshot" ....
<ochoroch> :-P
<ochoroch> but thanks! ...
<rbasak> jamespage: re: bug 1374335, not currently. Sorry, I should have made it clear that from the juju-quickstart end, they aren't chasing the release team and are OK with it slipping to V.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1374335 in websocket-client "FFe: Sync websocket-client 0.18.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main), juju-deployer 0.4.2, python-jujuclient 0.18.4" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374335
<NelsonMinar> how do I debug a problem with udev and my ethernet device being named /dev/p4p1 instead of /dev/eth0? /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is being ignored, maybe because I installed udevname?
<NelsonMinar> it's a remote server without console access, so getting this wrong is.. awkward. already had to call in the remote admin once.
<patdk-wk> heh? it's not something you debug
<patdk-wk> that is *working* as designed :)
<NelsonMinar> I'm confused as to why it's named /dev/p4p1 when the file in /etc/udev/rules.d says to name it eth0. I think the presence of biosdevname may be causing that, but I'm not sure and am confused by the docs.
<patdk-wk> well, uninstall it
<patdk-wk> update your initramfs
<patdk-wk> and reboot
<NelsonMinar> patdk-wk; I'm not in a position to do experiments (no console access). is how biosdevname interacts with device naming documented somewhere you know of?
<patdk-wk> in the manual :)
<patdk-wk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/biosdevname.1.html
<patdk-wk> but it's used on startup
<NelsonMinar> yes thank you, I've read that a few times. It does not describe how ubuntu's boot process uses it. If you don't know the details on how this stuff works, that's OK, was hoping someone here did.
<patdk-wk> uninstall it, update initramfs (or it will still exist)
<patdk-wk> and reboot, then it's gone, and not renaming
<patdk-wk> the issue is, udev works
<patdk-wk> device made, eth0, udev sets it to what it should
<patdk-wk> then biosdevname changes it again
<NelsonMinar> is the way biosdevname interacts with udev documented somewhere? it's not the man page you linked.
<patdk-wk> I don't know that it even interacts
<Pici> Theres a mention of a udev rule in the biosdevname package description.
<patdk-wk> hmm, don't have biosdevname installed anywhere
<NelsonMinar> Pici: thanks! that's helpful. it installs /lib/udev/rules.d/71-biosdevname.rules
<patdk-wk> so it's 71
<patdk-wk> so change it to be a lower number?
<patdk-wk> since the persistant net naming is 70
<ochoroch> lordievader: sarnold_: installed kernels and friends as suggested in the ticket. straight away notices ssh login is faster and smoother ....
<ochoroch> i gotta wait till monday and report back! ....
<ochoroch> lordievader: sarnold_: thanks ! ... really appreciate your help....
<NelsonMinar> heh, here's a bug saying the Ubuntu Server guide has not been updated for 14.04, with how ethernet device naming works. https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1312785
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1312785 in serverguide "ethernet Interface naming has changed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NelsonMinar> read more; I think installing biosdevname caused my device to be renamed in udev and now the old /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is being ignored. gonna do some more tinkering and then reboot, will update that Ubuntu bug for the record. I think new 14.04 installs may work differently from do-release-upgrade systems.
<MasterRoot24> I have `CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/example.com_access.log combined` in an Apache vhost config, however I am only getting the string "combined" logged to the log file on each request. Anyone have any ideas why this would happen?
<NelsonMinar> is "combined" defined as a log format? Relevant docs: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_log_config.html#customlog
<rbasak> MasterRoot24: have you defined what "combined" means in a LogFormat directive?
<rbasak> Yeah, what NelsonMinar said :)
<MasterRoot24> rbasak: Possibly not, I'll check!
<MasterRoot24> NelsonMinar: rbasak: Thanks guys - turns out someone had commented out the respective LogFormat lines. Uncommenting those lines fixed the problem.
<NelsonMinar> \o/ hooray
<NelsonMinar> last comment about my udev drama: system rebooted fine. I removed the 70-persistent-net.rules that was being ignored. it appears simply installing biosdevname is enough to cause devices to be renamed next time you boot.
<patdk-wk> that was a given :)
<NelsonMinar> and yet it's not documented anywhere. I updated the bug.
<Guest83311> ciao non vedo un disco SCSI su un server. Ho lanciato il comando parted -l e mi ha restituito questo -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580059/
<lordievader> !it | Guest83311
<ubottu> Guest83311: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phillw> Hi, any ubuntu-server admins about? F.Y.I. bug 1380774 has a fix, but note 20141017 Ubuntu Server does NOT have the right version of apt. A release manager needs to check that apt is version 1.09-2ubuntu2 and then ask for a respin.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt "debian-installer does not find kernel" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380774
 * donspaulding prepares to quote himself from the main #ubuntu channel
<donspaulding> Hi there, I'm using n2n to setup multiple VPN interfaces on a single host.  I would like to use avahi/mDNS to broadcast a different hostname tied to a different IP address on each device.
<donspaulding> For example, if I have a 'prodvpn0' interface and a 'testvpn0' interface, each with their own IP (assigned by avahi-autoipd), how can I have avahi-daemon broadcast the mDNS hostname as mybox.testvpn.local on the testvpn0 interface and mybox.prodvpn.local on the prodvpn0 interface?
<donspaulding> I tried creating individual upstart scripts pointing to different avahi-daemon.conf files, but avahi-daemon refuses to start when it detects a running daemon.
<semiosis> donspaulding: are you using an 'instance' stanza in your upstart jobs?  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#instance
<semiosis> donspaulding: one upstart job, using an env var for the config file & the instance line
<semiosis> might do the trick
<semiosis> if it's just an upstart issue
<semiosis> sounds like it's not though
<donspaulding> semiosis: I hadn't seen instance before, thanks for pointing that out.
<donspaulding> semiosis: but your guess is correct, it's not an upstart thing.  In this case, the avahi-daemon process is looking around for other running processes after upstart spawns it, but before it begins functioning.  If it finds another avahi-daemon process, it bails out.
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-18
<Fun> hey folks
<Fun> who here knows how i can configure 2 static ips on 14.04 via PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<Fun> maybe link to howto :)
<Fun> I used eth before so new to me
<t4nk729> What is the best way to get help on raid?
<t4nk729> I am on Linux-raid too..
<Fun> no idea
<korsakof> maybe not the best but a good way to get help is to ask a question and wait a day or two for someone to answer it..
<t4nk729> Ok good to know... I did posted a question there just today..
<t4nk729> Hopefully get some answers or hints
<Fun> tlol
<Fun> I wanted to help him
<Fun> ok who else here wants help
<Fun> ok then I party
<Fun> :d
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, okay i am back for good now. about the raid problem,, asorry ipad chatting isnt the greatest lol
<Fun> :)
<Fun> Tanklychee: any idea how to add extra ip via PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames ?
<Fun> :)
<Fun> how I can disable PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames ?
<Fun> ok
<Fun> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kevindf> Hello I am running a home server with ubuntu 14.04 server edition on and i'm hosting a teamspeak and vpn server, I'd like to monitor my server (preferabelly trough a web interface) would Nagios be a good solution for me?
<kevindf> like monitoring hardware temperatures etc
<kevindf> network traffic, ..
<lordievader> kevindf: I like Zabbix :)
<kevindf> i'll take a look at that, thanks :)
<learner> Hi, I have got 3 Virtual machines on a remote server. All VMs have private IP and behind NAT. I want the VMs to communication to each other but one of the VMs is not replying to ping. 1 to 2 and 1 to 3 is fine. 2 to 3 and 2 to 1 is fine. But 3 to 1 and 3 to 2 is not pinging
<learner> What could be wrong?
<learner> I mean Machine 1 is not reachable from 2 and 3.
<learner> But 2 and 3 are reachable from 1
<learner> 1 => {2, 3} is fine. But {2, 3} => 1 is not pinging
<learner> I have disabled ufw
<learner> Any reason you see
<lordievader> learner: How did you setup the networking and what hypervisor do you use?
<learner> lordievader: Found the solution. I had closed icmp echo in sysctl.conf . It works now
<learner> Thanks
<cyber_dweller> does heirloom checks for ssl certificate?
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-19
<FilthyMacNasty> hello everyone, I have a dual core server that refuses to install 14.04 x64 server
<teward> FilthyMacNasty: it usually will say why it won't install
<teward> does it just stop, or what?
<FilthyMacNasty> installer goes to checking hardware checking cd rom then goes to pink screen and halts
<FilthyMacNasty> I had 12.04 on it and it worked fine
<brent> im trying to get NFS shares working correctly http://pastebin.com/ZCz7BM8E this is my current /etc/exports.  mostly working now except for sub-folders? (which ive marked in the paste) anyone mind taking a minute to view it and hopfully help. :D
<Jeeves_Moss> this is what I have http://pastebin.com/F1tzuezL, and I can't get the graphs to work on my awstats.  How do I fix this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * cwillu_at_work has replaced grub2 with extlinux, and agrees with lordievader that it is indeed a good morning
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, i have setuped a RAID 10 , what i did is first setuped a RAID 1 with 2 disks and then setuped a RAID 0 with 2 disks and combine both by using mdadm --create /dev/md10 --level=10 ---metadata=1.00 --raid-devices=2 /dev/md0 /dev/md1 is this ok or the procedure is wrong ?
<maxb> My guess would be that it is wrong and has actually given you a md10 device half the size you would actually expect.
<maxb> Oh, wait, I just noticed what you actually said
<maxb> You actually have a nonsense Frankenstein raid layout there
<blackyboy> oh
<maxb> get rid of it all and just ask mdadm to create a raid 10 over 4 physical disks
<blackyboy> ok fine
<maxb> If you were actually composing a raid 10 out of 0s and 1s, you would create two raid 1s of two disks, and then combine those in a raid 0
<Pixmaip> Hello, I have a simple Ubuntu 13.10 64bits VPS with graphical interface (xfce). This server is running a TeamSpeak 3 server and I want to run a TeamSpeak 3 client to make a music bot on my server. I installed the latest TeamSpeak3 client (64bits). When I try to launch it (from the GUI), I have an error that I think (not sure) is due to the GUI. Can you help me ?
<cwillu_at_work> Pixmaip, have you posted the error anywhere yet?
<Pixmaip> No, but it is a really long error so I dont' want to flood
<Pixmaip> I'll make a screen shot
<Pixmaip> Here is the error : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/42/1413722500-errorts.png
<FuXXz> Hello, i need help pls! can anyone help with a problem with my ubuntu and my openssh server? i changed a working path for a user in /etc/passwd and now i get access denied errors with every user. Also root is denied
<maxb> You'd need to explain in more detail what you changed for people to be able to guess what might be broken
<maxb> At the moment my best guess would be you accidentally broke the format of /etc/passwd
 * lordievader starts to wonder if login is broken when /etc/passwd is borked.
<maxb> Well, if it can't look up the details of the user you're trying to log in as, I'd assume so :-)
<lordievader> I figured as much...
<FuXXz> yes the forma i think, i edited it with the plesk power panel editor! but i read never to do this, always use vipw
<FuXXz> there was a passwd- also, i just recovered it now and it works
<FuXXz> but how can i solve it, i have to change the path from a user! but every time i edit my passwd, all logins are broken :( this are the errors http://pastebin.com/bUj3d6DZ
<lordievader> FuXXz: Use the correct format ;)
<lordievader> FuXXz: Are you editing this from Windows?
<FuXXz> this doesnt help me :( i only open it in editor and save it!
<FuXXz> in parallels power panel for the vserver
<FuXXz> there is a file web based file browser
<lordievader> FuXXz: Looks to me like Windows end-lines are used '/bin/bash\r'.
<maxb> Avoid using broken tools, and you won't have a problem :-)
<lordievader> Use vim or nano, they are great editors :)
<FuXXz> so use vim, nano etc. with my ssh user to edit it ?
<FuXXz> ah ok
<maxb> Or better still use tools like usermod to directly change attributes of users without needing a text editor
<lordievader> Also if your /etc/passwd is now tainted with Windows end-lines you'd have to revert that back to Unix end-lines.
<FuXXz> i start learning linux server 1 week ago, so as windows user i dont like the shell. it is hard for me to navigate in a filesystem you dont know well :)
<FuXXz> if you know where are all the files you have to edit, its ok. but i have to browse and insect all the directories, files etc and therefor a real file browser and editor is nice
<lordievader> FuXXz: The Linux file hierachy is quite logical, after a while you know where a file will probably be.
<qman__> if the package adheres to FHS anyway - plesk isn't going to
<Patrickdk> heh? locate? find? heh, all you need :)
<qman__> or the manual
<blackyboy> Hi please verify my raid setup, please have a look into pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8591275/
<kevindf> if i set certain folders to for example 777 rights to access them with filezilla it is risky right?
<blackyboy> kevindf: every were its accessible and its 100% risky
<kevindf> what would be a good way to do it, in order to be able to export certain files with filezilla for example my openvpn keys in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys?
<kevindf> or would just copy'ing the files out of that directory to for example home and then get them from filezilla for example be better
<kevindf> Does the Nagios monitoring software use alot of resources on a server?
<kevindf> As I would like to monitor my server on a regular basis preferebally trough a web interface just for testing purposes, but as i'm hosting a teamspeak server on it also and my server isn't the best of the best i'd like to know if installing Nagios would take alot of my server hardware resources
<Patrickdk> it can
<kevindf> So it's not really suggested to run on a server that's being ran on a "old pc"?
<Patrickdk> depends :)
<kevindf> depends on what factors? :D
<Patrickdk> all factors :)
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> is there a way to remove every old unused kernel from grub?
<gordonjcp> this is on a VM image that cannot be booted, because apt-get dist-upgrade has corrupted grub2
<Patrickdk> that isn't a solution though
<gordonjcp> oh, I see this is an old bug that has been around since 12.04
<bekks> gordonjcp: Uninstall unneeded kernels - you can boot witha live cd.
<gordonjcp> bekks: hm, I'm not sure how well that would work
<gordonjcp> I guess I could look at booting the install kernel and ramdisk as if I was doing an install
<bekks> In that case, booting a live cd is more easy.
<gordonjcp> bekks: how do I do that?
<bekks> Insert a live cd, and boot it.
<gordonjcp> bekks: insert it into what?
<gordonjcp> VMs typically don't have optical media
<bekks> Inte the - presumably - cd/dcd drive.
<gordonjcp> :-D
<bekks> And VMs normally do have a virtualizzed cd/dvd drive.
<gordonjcp> at that, none of my *physical* hardware has optical media
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've seen a CD or DVD drive for ten years or more
<bekks> For a VM, you dont need *physical* media.
<gordonjcp> bekks: no indeed
<gordonjcp> I wonder how pygrub would be persuaded to look at a CD
<bekks> How is pygrub related to boot from an ISO?
<gordonjcp> bekks: I don't know, that's sort of the problem
<bekks> You need to boot from the iso.
<gordonjcp> bekks: yes, and I'm trying to figure out how to do that just now
<gordonjcp> unless you know offhand how to do that in Xen
<gordonjcp> normally you'd pass the installer ramdisk and kernel in the config file and just fire it up
<bekks> http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/CD_Rom_Support_in_Xen#Adding_CDROM_to_Guest
<bekks> Normally, you configure your VM to have a virtualized cd/dvd.
<gordonjcp> bekks: yes, I know
<gordonjcp> that link doesn't really help
<bekks> It does. You need to configure your VM like that.
<gordonjcp> bekks: it already has a CDROM configured, from the install process
<bekks> Then whats the problem at that point?
<gordonjcp> I don't know at the moment how to get the boot loader to look at the CDROM
<bekks> The boot loader is irrelevant.
<gordonjcp> ooooooh-kaaaaay.....
<bekks> Once attaching the ISO to the virtualized drive, the boot loader doesnt even start when booting from the iso.
<gordonjcp> I'm sure that makes sense somewhere
<bekks> It is like a real computer - with no OS installed. It boot from a bootable CD.
<gordonjcp> bekks: okay, let me bring you up to speed here
<gordonjcp> I've been using virtual machines since before Linux supported virtualisation
<gordonjcp> the *immediate* problem is that I've run into a two-year-old bug which is more in pygrub than anything else
<gordonjcp> where it doesn't understand what Ubuntu does when you update and it installs a new kernel
<gordonjcp> I'm well aware of how VMs work
<gordonjcp> the immediate problem is that the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" dance results in a broken system
<bekks> Then whats the actuall issue you are facing? Whatrs the output of those commands?
<bekks> And why cant you fix your grub from a live and repair the broken kernel stuff?
<gordonjcp> well, a better fix would be finding a way to prevent normal updates from killing the system
<bekks> That would be the second step. :)
<gordonjcp> whatever happens when you update the kernel, it utterly ruins grub2
<gordonjcp> at least as far as Xen is concerned
<gordonjcp> I guess I should upgrade to 10.04
<gordonjcp> this 14.04 install is infected with systemd
<lordievader> gordonjcp: That is hardly the case.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: meh, this is all stuff that *used to* work
<rww> wut
<rww> 14.04 doesn't come with systemd...
<gordonjcp> then why is systemd running?
<rww> what's the actual process name?
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Do you run 14.10?
<gordonjcp> no, 14.04
<rww> because if you're on 14.04 and haven't done something fun like add a systemd PPA, systemd is *not in the archive*
<lordievader> It is installed/available there since udev requires it. But 14.04 does not have systemd.
<gordonjcp>   460 ?        Ss     0:01 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon
<gordonjcp>   669 ?        Ss     0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-logind
<gordonjcp> excuse the past
<gordonjcp> *paste
<rww> that's udev, which has been around forever, and logind, which is needed by various desktop environments these days
<rww> if systemd itself were running, PID 1 would be named systemd
<gordonjcp> why would a server need stuff from a desktop environment?
<gordonjcp> rww: oh, okay, handy to know
<rww> I have no idea why logind is running, indeed.
<rww> I'll leave that to someone who's wrangled 14.04 on servers more than me :)
<gordonjcp> well, even 12.04 isn't a solution, because updating blows up Xen there too
<stetho> Hi - does anyone have any experience of creating a kickstart file for 14.04? I've been hacking away at it all weekend and experiencing the same problem. As the install proceeds it stops and asks me to create a user. I've tried every variation on the d-i passwd/username string section that I've found but I get the same results. I never had this problem in 12.04.
<gordonjcp> stetho: yes
<gordonjcp> give me a minute while I finish making this coffee
<gordonjcp> I have just the very thing
<stetho> gordonjcp: Thank you.
<gordonjcp> stetho: http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/preseed.cfg
<gordonjcp> stetho: that actually contains a preseed for setting up a server on Xen
<gordonjcp> but it should run pretty much fully unattended
<gordonjcp> you'll see it shows how to create a root user with a password included in the preseed file, and how to create a normal user with a crypted password
<stetho> Thanks - I'll give it a try now. Although it does look like everything else I've tried!
<stetho> gordonjcp: Same thing. It's stopped to ask me for a user name. Any suggestions why this might be happening to me?
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> stetho: not offhand
<gordonjcp> stetho: can you pastebin *exactly* what it's asking you?
<stetho> gordonjcp: No need - it's the standard "set up users and passwords" screen with the "Full name of the new user:" - it not an obscure screen or message which is why I can't figure out what's wrong! :-)
<gordonjcp> okay, so after a bit of experimentation, updating and then removing the "old" kernel files doesn't fix my problem
<gordonjcp> just to recap, on a Xen DomU doing "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" and allowing it to update the kernel package corrupts grub beyond repair
<gordonjcp> okay, I'm out of ideas
<gordonjcp> is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from ever allowing any updates at all?
<bekks> Dont update. Which is not recommended.
<gordonjcp> bekks: incredible
<gordonjcp> that bouncing guy is getting annoying
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Is it the installing of the kernel or the trigger of update-grub?
<gordonjcp> lordievader: it appears to be something to do with it moving old kernels to a submenu
<lordievader> gordonjcp: You can disable that ;) And you can file a bug against it.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: how do I disable it?
<lordievader> It is likely a script in /etc/grub.d/, find the one responsible and take away its execution rights.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: I have no idea where to start in that mess
<lordievader> Or modify the script as disabling might do more harm than good.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: I think I'll just remove grub altogether
<gordonjcp> and try lilo or something
<gordonjcp> or possibly just write a new bootloader
<gordonjcp> instead of dealing with this tangled mess
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Writing a grub config really isn't difficult.
<lordievader> But please do file a bug anyways.
<lordievader> Else it will never get the chance of being fixed.
<gordonjcp> haaaaaaang on
<gordonjcp> "GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU" appears in the grub binary
<gordonjcp> not anywhere in the grub documentation though
<gordonjcp> yay for reverse-engineering proprietary software
<rww> !ops | ##fix-your-connection for bagackiz plz
<ubottu> ##fix-your-connection for bagackiz plz: Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T, pmatulis, Corey, IdleOne, ikonia, funkyhat, Myrtti, ocean, genii, phunyguy!
<rww> or ##fix_your_connection, I forget which
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Grub is GNU GPLv3, nothing proprietary about it.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: meh, undocumented, only binary available
<lordievader> gordonjcp: You can also do what I do with my Gentoo systems. Make a static config and disable the dynamic config scripts.
<rww> except the source is available and licensed under GPLv3, so...
<gordonjcp> just as a matter of interest, is there a reason why Ubuntu no longer supports virtualisation?
<lordievader> They don't?
 * rww blinks
<bekks> Since when?
<gordonjcp> lordievader: it hasn't worked properly since 13.04
<bekks> It works perfectly here since 8.04
<gordonjcp> you can't used bridged networks on desktop machines any more
<bekks> You can.
 * lordievader runs serveral vm's just fine since 12.04
<phunyguy> ...
<bekks> I am currently writing from such a setup.
<gordonjcp> so, that stuffs using various things
<lordievader> My vm's use bridged networking.
<bekks> Mine too.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: on a 14.04 deskop, with bridged networking?
<bekks> Yes.
<gordonjcp> okay, how?
<lordievader> gordonjcp: No on a 14.04 server. But I suppose running a desktop on top makes no difference.
<bekks> I just installed virtualbox.
<lordievader> gordonjcp: KVM :D
<phunyguy> gordonjcp: 14.04 supports bridging within network manager as well
<phunyguy> has for quite a while
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: if you set it up as per normal in /etc/network/interfaces it doesn't work
<phunyguy> gordonjcp: then don't do it that way... considering desktop machines use networkmanager instead
<gordonjcp> that's too complicated
<phunyguy> or uninstall networkmanager
<phunyguy> really?
<bekks> Using bridges with vbox doesnt even need any configuration but in the vm settings.
 * lordievader has bridge devices configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<gordonjcp> lordievader: that works on servers, not on desktops
<gordonjcp> or, more annoying, laptops
<bekks> So you are referring to "bridging with wifi interfaces".
<phunyguy> gordonjcp: http://i.imgur.com/ni3WmLL.png
<gordonjcp> bekks: any network interface
<gordonjcp> bekks: although being able to use wifi would be nice
<bekks> And thats not an Ubuntu issue, but an issue of the manufacturers not supporting bridging.
<phunyguy> bridging with wifi works in networkmanager
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: I have no idea what I'm looking at
<lordievader> gordonjcp: I also had it on my desktop for a while.
<phunyguy> gordonjcp: bridge config in networkmanager
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: I can't really deal with GUIs for various reasons
<phunyguy> so drop it.
<lordievader> gordonjcp: My Kubuntu install still has those settings.
<gordonjcp> there's some boxes, I can't figure out what they are
<phunyguy> also, you are in #ubuntu-server.
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: because the immediate fire is in an ubuntu server
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Debian has a guide somewhere on bridging wlan devices.
<phunyguy> so why are you worried about network-manager or desktops?
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: because until 14.04 landed I could use VMs on my laptop, and now I can't
<phunyguy> then ask in #ubuntu.
<phunyguy> but it works.
<gordonjcp> well, I *can*, but not if I want sane networking
<gordonjcp> that's a separate problem thouigh
<phunyguy> if you don't want to configure virtualization properly on a desktop, then you shouldn't do it.
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: forget desktops for the moment
<lordievader> That applies to everything ;)
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: I solved the problem by upgrading to 12.04
<gordonjcp> when that goes out of support I guess I'll have to figure something else out
<learning> Hi, I am running a program that by default creates log and pid in /var/log and /var/run . It is advised not to run as root. Should I create a user which has no home dir and has not login? and set file permission to this user so that log and pid can be created?
<phunyguy> ok.
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: right now, I need to work out why updating clobbers grub in such a way that my DomU cannot boot any more
<phunyguy> good luck.
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: that is the most useful thing anyone has come up with so far
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: it appears the answer is to never, *ever* allow Ubuntu to update
<phunyguy> :) :) :) :) :)
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Find out what is causing it and file a bug. (And preferrably a work around for the time being)
<gordonjcp> lordievader: I have no idea what is causing it
<gordonjcp> some weird undocumented grub thing
<gordonjcp> there is no workaround
<gordonjcp> the bootloader is corrupted beyond repair
<phunyguy> sounds like ubuntu isn't the issue.
<phunyguy> :|
<gordonjcp> doesn't do it on anything else
<phunyguy> different version of grub?
<gordonjcp> *apparently* something to do with submenus
<lordievader> gordonjcp: I have already told you everything you need to know to find out where the cause is.
<phunyguy> there may already be an upstream bug but ubuntu lags a little behind with versions
<lordievader> gordonjcp: I've also given advice on a possible workaround.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: okay, I have no idea how to create a static file
<gordonjcp> there's nothing left to describe what would go in it
<gordonjcp> just a couple of meg of undocumented uncommented shell script where there should be a fairly simple boot loader
<gordonjcp> what's really weird is that I have another VM that appears to have the same config files, that works just fine
<phunyguy> sounds like a not ubuntu problem but a grub problem... like I already said.  If it works on other distros, check the grub version, and maybe find out differences, or search out upstream bugs.  The fix may need to be backported.
<lordievader> gordonjcp: It is. Read /boot/grub/grub.cfg see what options it defines for booting your kernel. Copy that to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, disable the automatic grub probes. Make a backup of /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Run update-grub2. Reboot.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: there isn't anything that looks remotely like sense in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gordonjcp> certainly nothing that looks like a kernel line
<lordievader> When that works, make a symlink in /boot to your kernel and initram fs, for example kubuntu-{kernel,initrd} and let your custom config point to that.
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Scroll down ;)
<gordonjcp> lordievader: there is nothing there
<gordonjcp> pages and pages of bash scrool
<gordonjcp> about 10MB worth
<phunyguy> that doesn't sound right
<phunyguy> update-grub does what?
<gordonjcp> there is nothing resembling a kernel line anywhere
<gordonjcp> phunyguy: does what you'd expect, when you run it
<gordonjcp> "Found linux image <blah>" a couple of times
<phunyguy> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep linux
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Exactly bash...
<learning> Anybody to suggest?
<phunyguy> learning: to answer your question: yes
<gordonjcp> oh well, thanks anyway
<phunyguy> you're welcome
<gordonjcp> I'm just going to pull the config files and stuff off and nuke and pave
<lordievader> At the very least file a bug.
<gordonjcp> doubtless it'll happen again soon but hopefully it won't be on something important
<gordonjcp> lordievader: wouldn't know where to start with that
<gordonjcp> I have no clear idea of what is actually causing it
<gordonjcp> so what do I file the bug against?
<gordonjcp> *probably* grub, but who knows
<lordievader> gordonjcp: ubuntu-bug grub2
<learning> phunygun: In that case, how the program will connects to that application on unix socket (This application is run by user that has no home dir and login). Should I change mod to allow read permission on that unix socket?
<gordonjcp> lordievader: I won't do that right away
<gordonjcp> lordievader: when I've got some time I'll see if I can deliberately provoke it into happening and see what changes
<gordonjcp> lordievader: yay for LVM snapshots
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Do you have /boot on lvm?
<gordonjcp> lordievader: not as far as the DomU is concerned
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Then it ain't grub.
<gordonjcp> lordievader: xvda is an LVM volume but obviously the DomU just sees that as any disk
<lordievader> gordonjcp: Ah in such a way, never mind.
<gordonjcp> puppet and preseed to the rescue
<learning> I have set ownership of /var/run/postgresql to postgres:postgres . But after restart, I don't find this directory
<learning> How can I ensure that after restart this directory stays
<ruben23> hi guys i would like to check for some config starting with IN on  a linux directory..how do i command it..?
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-12
<grassvalley> 大家好，这聊天室如何使用
<grassvalley> #k
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ws2k3> when i run dmesg on my server it says Segmentation fault (core dumped) my /var/log/syslog says this line: [24626248.500463] dmesg[3879] general protection ip:401813 sp:7fffa010c960 error:0 in dmesg[400000+5000] what can this be ?
<rbasak> utlemmin`, Odd_Bloke: do you look after the Docker image that ends up being fetched as "ubuntu:trusty" by users?
<rbasak> See bug 1505164
<ubottu> bug 1505164 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "python3.4 3.4.3 prevents installation of libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505164
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: looking
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: this looks concerning
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: I'm pretty baffled as to how that could happen by accident.
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: well, the bug is wrong...because I can't repo it
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: the versions are there but apache installs correctly
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: yes, apache does install correclty
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: a subseqent install of libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3 fails though as described
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: I think that the likely story is out of date apt cache
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: it's not that the apt cache is out of date
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: it is that the docker image ships a package from trusty-proposed without trusty-proposed in sources.list.
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: (and it shouldn't have a package from trusty-proposed anyway)
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: I'm checking how docker does their builds
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: is it something you deliver? Or not in our (Ubuntu) hands?
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: we deliver the base image and then they do somethings to it
<rbasak> I see, OK
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: they as in docker
<rbasak> So I guess the question is whether the base image includes Python from trusty-proposed or trusty-proposed in sources.list.
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: so the image that we delivered to Docker has 3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: OK, so it sounds like they're doing something broken
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: I'll ask kirkland to pass to Docker upstream.
<rbasak> utlemming_sprint: thanks
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: that is my $0.02. the cloud image team does have relationships with the docker guys
<utlemming_sprint> rbasak: I had lunch with them on Thursday last, incidently.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: utlemming_sprint: I think this is caused by the Python 3.4.3 release to and subsequent removal from the trusty archive.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: utlemming_sprint: So this isn't to do with -proposed ending up on the image, it's just the image being created in that window of failure.
<utlemming_sprint> Odd_Bloke: you're right
<Odd_Bloke> So I'll orchestrate getting a new image out, but we know the root cause. :)
<utlemming_sprint> Odd_Bloke: See https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/trusty/20151001/ubuntu-trusty-core-cloudimg-amd64.manifest (which matches the docker image) and https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/trusty/20151009/ubuntu-trusty-core-cloudimg-amd64.manifest which is the latest
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: whoa. We did that? I'm surprised it was pulled in that way instead of putting a reverted higher version in trusty-updates. Thanks.
<utlemming_sprint> Odd_Bloke: do you have a bug number handy?
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1500768 is the regression bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Triaged]
<jak2000> i need always type: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1     but wich fileneed modify for make it permanently?
<lordievader> jak2000: I guess this is for a static ip? Add it to /etc/network/interfaces.
<jak2000> lordievader: http://pastie.org/10476820
<lordievader> jak2000: Exactly, there is no gateway defined.
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> how to define?
<jak2000> gateway 192.x.x.x
<jak2000> ?
<jak2000> done
<jak2000> after 2,3 minutes my ubuntu server sleep, how to fix it? i dont want sleep, any advice?
<jak2000> lordievader?
<RoyK> jak2000: gateway 192.168.0.1 perhaps
<jak2000> done
<jak2000> RoyK i have installed ubuntu 14.04 basic, no gui installed but why sleep after 2-3 minutes i think is a full sleep bbecause not answer hte ping
<RoyK> no idea - try a reboot to see if the gateway is right
<jak2000> ok
<lordievader> jak2000: You could easily find this out yourself: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<linocisco> how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<linocisco> what are the settings to configure where?
<linocisco> how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<linocisco> what are the settings to configure where?
<linocisco> hi how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<linocisco> hi how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<lordievader> !patience | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<teward> !crosspost | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<linocisco> teward, I didn't really want to. I am using well community supported ubuntu with big hope from community
<teward> linocisco: you still shouldn't crosspost.
<linocisco> teward, I will use centos .bye ubuntu server
<lordievader> I guess that is one way to deal with your problems...
<teward> my guess from them in #ubuntu they're already using centos
<cisconinja> good evening everyone
<cisconinja> I am havining a little delima with rsyslog, would i be able to get assistance here?
<lordievader> !ask | cisconinja
<ubottu> cisconinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cisconinja> ok, i am trying to use rsyslog from my cisco device (192.168.1.49) and my rsyslog (192.168.1.46). I followed this tut: http://tinyurl.com/npgx6r8. I don't see anything being recorded inside my log file /var/log/cisco/cisco.log. however, i see traffic generated from my cisco device using tcpdump, and it is getting to the right port as well! http://pastebin.com/kxacY5Fk. What am i missing or doing
<cisconinja> wrong. TIA
<coreycb`> jamespage, neutron 7.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu2 uploaded
<coreycb`> jamespage, that should fix some dep 8 issues
<cisconinja> nm i figured out what was my problem . thank you all
<hallyn> dannf: ok, i put a first merge attempt of debian's 2.4 qemu to https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/ubuntu/qemu-vgicv3  .  i have not yet added your patch, will do that tonight or in the morning if htis merge doesn't bom
<hallyn> bomb
<hallyn> which i somewhat expect it will
<hallyn> for now, i've worked more tha the half day i was planning, so /me out
<dannf> hallyn: fair enough - thanks!
<med_> smoser, utlemming_sprint : if two bootable volumes are presented to a kvm (openstack) vm, shouldn't the instance still boot from vda (instead of vdb)? And I'm guessing cloud-init isn't remotely involved in this, so not sure why I"m asking you two. More of a kvm or nova issue.
 * med_ was clearly thinking out loud ^
<IPU> hi there :)
<IPU> i've running 14.04.3 lts on a 64gb emmc. Server purpose would be a webserver for a groupware installation for 5-10 users (apache2, mysql, php, postfix, dovecot) and i've also was planning to add a nagios instance sometime later... any purposes concerning the partitioning scheme?
<IPU> i thought to add at least separate partitions for /home /mail /var /tmp but im quite unsure 'bout the sizes
<IPU> also thought about to move the /var and /mail partitions to an external usb3 hdd to avoid the wearing of the emmc but i've no experiences concerning the performance
<JanC> /tmp should probably be a tmpfs (which is the default IIRC)
<IPU> yeah it's default
<JanC> not surewhy you need /mail
<JanC> or even why you need partitions  :)
<JanC> or at least, why you need multiple "user partitions "
<JanC> just put everything on /home or /srv
<IPU> primary for security reasons and to avoid a total system crash if for example a deamon is running mad and fill up the partition with trash
<jpds_> IPU: System shouldn't crash, that's what the reserved blocks are for
<JanC> jpds_: well, unless daemons run as root, I guess ;)
<JanC> but, I think logs & mysql databases would be the only likely culprits for that
<JanC> and it's possible to put user databases and user logs in their respective (virtual) home directories
<IPU> i've often seen systems getting unaccsesible cause the entire diskspace is eaten up during malfunction or let's say during an attack
<jpds_> IPU: Just reading the first paragraph of http://www.howtogeek.com/196541/emmc-vs.-ssd-not-all-solid-state-storage-is-equal/ would make me not put that on a server
<JanC> jpds_: you probably also wouldn't use a USB3 HDD on a server :)
<jpds_> JanC: I wouldn't, no
<jpds_> IPU: Also, I wouldn't cramp so much stuff on the same box but that could just be me
<RoyK> jpds_: For example, the SSD controller spreads read and write operations over all the memory chips in the solid-state drive
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> you don't spread reads - only writes
<JanC> so, it would be be useful to know if this is a company thing or some family/student thing  :)
<JanC> RoyK: some expensive SSD might do internal RAID where spreading READs would be useful, but yeah  :)
<IPU> jpds: uhm... i don't know what kind of emmc's you know but in my system i made with a class 10 sd 'bout 8,5MB/s write and 18,9Mb/s read... my emmc makes 39.3mb/s write and 140mb/s read
<JanC> some *very* expensive SSDs
<jpds_> IPU: My SSD does 550MB/s read, 500MB/s write
<RoyK> eMMCs could be nice for tiering, though
<RoyK> if there was an open source tiering solution out there
<jpds_> Like, bcache?
<RoyK> no, like btier
<RoyK> tiering isn't caching
<IPU> jpds_: i would also take a ssd instead if i would have the appropriate interfaces for it ^^
<JanC> so, this really sounds like a home thing, right?
<IPU> jpds_: but the hardware on which i plan this server has only sd and emmc ;-)
<IPU> it's more like a test for a very small and low power consuming system
<IPU> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<RoyK> tiering is keeping cold data on slow storage - caching is just keeping hot data temporarily duplicated on fast storage, it's not moving things around according to use
<IPU> for those who know
<JanC> RoyK: what's the benefits?
<RoyK> JanC: well, if you have, say, 10TB of data, usually 10% or perhaps 20% of the data is "hot", so you want to store that on fast storage, like a raid-1+0 on fast disks or SSDs and the rest on slower storage, say 7k2 drives in raid-6
<RoyK> JanC: with multiple tiers, that can be very beneficial
<RoyK> JanC: uio.no has 10PiB or so ranging from SSDs for the hottest part to tape (40%) for anything not used the last 6 months or so
<JanC> but what's the benefit over caching?
<RoyK> caching won't last over a reboot
<RoyK> tiering is in the storage itself
<JanC> that depends on how you cache
<RoyK> and caching is just duplicating things, not moving the data to faster tiers
<JanC> lots of caches persist over reboot
<RoyK> caching is caching, it's not tierd storage
<JanC> well, you copy them to faster tiers
<JanC> instead of moving
<JanC> wich should be faster actually  ;)
<RoyK> but then, say, you have a tier 1, ssd on pcie, tier 2, ssd on sata, tier 3, 10k sas drives, tier 4, 7k2 drives, tier 5, tape
<RoyK> hitachi makes those things
<RoyK> and they really work well
<IPU> cern is also using a tiering system
<RoyK> costs a lot, but then, if you need a bunch of petas, that costs a bit
<RoyK> IPU: any idea what sort of storage system they use?
<JanC> IPU: CERN's "tiering system" is a caching system
<JanC> they don't delete data from their tapes when they copy them to HDD or SSD
<JanC> I'm pretty sure Hitachi's "tiering" system actually is a caching system
<IPU> http://home.web.cern.ch/about/computing/grid-system-tiers
<RoyK> JanC: deleting data from tape takes a while and if the data isn't modified on the upper tier, it makes no sense to remove it from tape
<JanC> it would be silly to do otherwise
<JanC> RoyK: so then they just "cache"
<JanC> mostly
<RoyK> JanC: but it makes sense to *move* data from lower tiers like 7k2 drives to 10k/15k to ssds
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-13
<JanC> isn't any different from how CPU caches work
<JanC> drive rotational speed is irrelevant
<RoyK> as in how Dell Compellent does that - blocks 4MB big move around - if they are accessed frequently, they are moved up - you don't want to updated the block on the slower tier
<RoyK> with caching, you always update the 'low tier'
<JanC> so basically it's a caching system with lazy write-back  ;)
<RoyK> with tiering you move the data
<JanC> and all the "tiering" is just marketing speak
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> you don't write back
<RoyK> you move the blocks to another tier
<IPU> i'm only know tiers from storage area... on which files are distributed on the different tiers based on her access count
<RoyK> IPU: usually blocks, not files
<RoyK> IPU: most storage systems have no idea of what a file is
<JanC> it will "write-back" when some time-out is triggered, or space on the higher tier runs out
<IPU> files that are often accessed are laying on the faster tiers and files seldom used on tape or something
<JanC> which is exactly how caches work
<RoyK> JanC: that's not a write-back, it's a tier change - different philosophy
<JanC> RoyK: it's exactly how CPU caches work though  ;)
<IPU> RoyK: files, blocks... sorry it's some time ago since i had to learn it ^^
<RoyK> JanC: with caching, everything goes through the L1 and then L2 etc
<JanC> no, it doesn't
<IPU> RoyK: afair on those systems we looked at the tiering is managed from some software... not filesystem itself
<JanC> at best you could argue that it is a parallel caching system
<JanC> instead of a hierarchical one
<RoyK> IPU: makes sense - very few storage systems knows what's on them - it's just 0101010111100010101
<RoyK> JanC: well, in caching, the cache isn't used for anything but caching, but in tiering, each tier holds actual data not in any other tier
<pmatulis> dell buys emc, yikes
<JanC> RoyK: eh, CPU & HDD cachs hold data that is not in the other level all the time
<JanC> that's the point exactly
<RoyK> JanC: not really, cache is used for caching, temporary storage, of data, not permanent storage as with tiering
<RoyK> JanC: even though the semantics are similar
<IPU> i miss the good 'ol dlt tapes somehow...
<JanC> as I explained before, caching does not have to be volatile
<RoyK> pmatulis: wtf?
<RoyK> pmatulis: so that's why they were saying equallogic wasn't to be developed after 2017...
<RoyK> seems "dell storage" is getting even more complicated
<RoyK> pmatulis: got an url on that one?
 * JanC wonders why it's so hard for people to look at the abstract mechanisms/algorithms behind buzzwords
<IPU> it never gets boring if you had to use them ^^
<RoyK> JanC: well, caching and tiering are still two different things, even though they relate
<RoyK> damn - we'll be running Dell vmware
<RoyK> as if the vmware support wasn't bad enough
<JanC> RoyK: feel free to believe the marketing speak (and the patent speak, I guess), but essentially there is no difference between the two (unless your definition of caching is narrowly defined by marketing to begin with)
<JanC> and if you know how to program a bit, think about how you would implement both
 * pmatulis didn't know vmware was owned by emc, damn
<RoyK> JanC: not trying to start a fight here, but afaik tiering actually moves the data around instead of just caching what's most used
<pmatulis> http://wp.me/p1FaB8-57Yt
<IPU> http://storageswiss.com/2014/01/15/whats-the-difference-between-tiering-and-caching/
<IPU> JanC: is there really no difference?
<RoyK> I read up about vmware vsan and it said it was using tiering - it doesn't - it just caches
<JanC> the move vs. copy thing is a fallacy; eventually modified data will be written back when it's not "hot" anymore
<JanC> which doesn't mean those solutions are bad; finding the right balance in a caching system is hard
<jamespage> coreycb`, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/heat/+bug/1505444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505444 in heat (Ubuntu) "Package missing file" [Undecided,New]
<jamespage> if you are still around :-)
<JanC> or call it a caching/tiering system if you want
<RoyK> JanC: it all depends on size
<RoyK> JanC: if you have 10PiB of data, you can't just do caching
<jamespage> coreycb`, also I think we're only on rc1 for heat - can we rev to rc2 pls
<JanC> "just do caching" seems to refer to some some old interpretation of "caching"
<coreycb`> jamespage, ok
<RoyK> JanC: no, not really, you want hot data where it belongs and cold data where it belongs and not just copying whatever's hot upwards
<JanC> s/old/limited/
<JanC> RoyK: which is exactly what caching is about?
<RoyK> JanC: not really - you *move* the blocks upward, not merely copy them
<RoyK> caching is copying
<JanC> such a "move" is copy + delete
<RoyK> obviously, yes
<JanC> which is no different from copy + invalidate
<RoyK> caching won't clear space for more cold data, it'll just fill up more hot data on the cold space and use even more iops for the writes
<JanC> that's totally implementation-dependent
<RoyK> well, so far, all I've seen of caching systems (SSD cache whatever) only caches (copies) and keeps the original in sync
<JanC> e.g. CPU cache levels do actually interact in such ways (in some CPUs at least)
<RoyK> then why do people call deduplication something new? it's just compression, right, on the macro-scal?
<RoyK> scale
<RoyK> anyway - tested vmware VSAN with some old boxes, I thought it'd show total space = spinning rust + ssd, but only spinning rust was calculated as space, so that obviously only does old-time caching
<patdk-lap> I tend not to like auto-level systems
<patdk-lap> I have a very cold dataset, it is only used once a month
<patdk-lap> but when we use it, it has to be as fast as possible, cause we burn through it
<phunyguy> So, anyone in here have a ton of experience with iSCSI (client side) on Ubuntu?
<lordievader> Good morning
<rbasak> Anyone else unable to reach https://bz.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=57328 ?
<ubottu> bz.apache.org bug 57328 in Core "Invalid memory access on ap_server_config_defines" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<lordievader> rbasak: Page works just fine here.
<rbasak> lordievader: thanks. That helped me pin it down. It's not responding on IPv6 but is on IPv4.
<lordievader> Hmm, I should be connecting over ipv6. Though chrome might switch over quickly.
<lordievader> Ah yes, forcing wget to connect over ipv6 hangs...
<rbasak> I'll email them. Thank you for confirming.
<T3DDY> Does anyone use any online drive software?
<lordievader> T3DDY: What do you mean with 'online drive software'?
<T3DDY> lordievader: Like a website that you can upload files tooooooo?
<lordievader> Ah, no I don't. Got my own server to host my files.
<T3DDY> Something like owncloud that you can host yourself so you can upload to it when youre out, instead of using FTP and things
<jge> hey guys, so I recently set up rsnapshot with retention of 7 days, 4 weeks and 12 months. However, when I go into weeks I only see a single set but I'm expecting to see 7 days for that given week no?
<jge> or is it once a week, once a month? which would be pointless..could someone confirm pls
<hallyn> dannf: all tests pass with the merged kernel, i'll merge in your dif fnow and push to that same ppa.  so when ~ppa2 appears it should be ready for you
<dannf> hallyn: X-cellent
<coreycb`> jamespage, does a Conflicts sound ok for neutron-lbaas-agent and neutron-lbaasv2-agent?
<coreycb`> in d/control for the binaries, that is
<teward> can a server team dev provide me a second opinion glance at a patch please, before I consider it for inclusion?
<teward> (in nginx)
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1505734 has a patch attached that would 'resolve' the issue, but i would like it reviewed prior to me doing anything (whether upload because I can for nginx, or meh).  It's a change to an init script so i would like second reviews other than me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1413555 in nginx (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1505734 init script fails with error code 0 when configuration test doesn't pass" [Low,Confirmed]
<teward> yes it's a duplicate.
<samba35> how to i check all services started since bootup
<jamespage> coreycb`, do they actually conflict? I don't know the answer to that - can we run v1 and v2 on the same units?
<coreycb`> jamespage, there was a conflict with neutron-lbaas-agent-netns-cleanup but that could probably be worked around a different way
<hallyn> dannf: package built and qa-regression-tests passed.
<dannf> hallyn: great, i'll go ahead and pull it into our customer ppa
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> i want check the filesystem how to?
<jak2000> fchsk?
<bekks> Depends on the filesystem.
<genii> Generally if you just run fsck on it, the proper filesystem type will be chosen automatically
<jak2000> bekks!!!!
<jak2000> genii thanks
<jak2000> when iturn off the PC without logout or shutdown command or halt command,
<jak2000> when starts run fsck right?
<bekks> Why do you turn off your PC without a proper shutdown? :)
<bekks> And there may be situations when the startup does not invoke a fsck automatically.
<genii> jak2000: There's a few better ways to do it. From a livecd, or from recovery option in Grub, or sudo touch /forcefsck
<faddat> Hi everyone, I want to set up ubuntu openstack
<faddat> ...and I'm missing "dual NICs and dual HDDs"
<faddat> but have 10 boxes..... is this a doable thing?
<faddat> What do I lose?
<sarnold> those probably aren't strict requirements but it may make it harder to use the automated tools to help deploy the whole thing
<faddat> hm.  This is my first install.  Sarnold, have you done this before?  How intense is it?
<faddat> eg-- I probably need the automated tools even though I've done several clusters (k8s, rancher, kontina, flynn, deis, etc etc etc...)
<sarnold> faddat: I've done bits and pieces of it, never deployed a full thing myself.
<faddat> well, some is better than none:  How rough is it?
<sarnold> faddat: openstack is fairly complex, there's a thousand different supported configurations and everything is far too configurable for my taste
<sarnold> but the end result is nice enough to use as a user so it might be worth sticking it out and making it work
<faddat> does ubuntu's "distro" result in an "opinionated" system of openstack?
<faddat> (I also hate insane levels of configurability)
<sarnold> I think the automated "autopilot" thing probably does help a lot
<faddat> oh another question....
<faddat> anyone know how to build a cluster of LXD servers?
<faddat> I know how to build one of them
<faddat> don't know how to construct the cluster though
<sarnold> as I understand it, you more or less have independant relationships with each of the servers
<sarnold> when you want to start something up, you ask a specific lxd server to start whatever it is you want
<faddat> how would you then ask that server to migrate an instance to another?
<sarnold> you can move containers between them as you wish, but I don't think there's anything to bind them together as a cluster
<teward> sarnold: ping, got a security related question
<faddat> pity.  That seems like it would scale quite poorly....
<sarnold> hey teward :)
<teward> sarnold: incoming PM
<sarnold> faddat: it'd be like "lxc move host1:container1 host2:"
<faddat> hm
<teward> sarnold: then i have an unrelated question, if you've got a few seconds for patch review/opiniongiving :)
<sarnold> teward: if it's the nginx init script thing, I gave that a quick look and realized I don't know how the initscripts are supposed to work :) sorry
<teward> lol
<teward> meh, tis fine i'll poke Debian and yell at em
<teward> i need them to make a decision on the nginx packaging ANYWAYS
<teward> since they've not done 1.9.5 packaging
<sarnold> hehe
<sarnold> wait, no? I saw it in sources.debian.net earlier..
<sarnold> oh that was 1.9.4 http://sources.debian.net/src/nginx/1.9.4-1/
<sarnold> faddat: there's a nova-lxd something or other module underway as well; that might be the "scales" option, beyond managing the lxd hosts individually
<faddat> yeah, totally
<faddat> in fact
<faddat> I'm investigating openstack right now
<sarnold> faddat: but of course that drags along the rest of openstack. I like how simple lxd's interface is, and not having different "tenants" with different security properties looks like a big part of that simplicity.
<faddat> right?
<faddat> A coreos-style cluster of LXD servers (or even... rancher-on-ubuntu-style) would be incredible
<sarnold> yeah. there's places where it makes sense, but for my home use, openstack is a bit overkill. lxd looks like a better fit. hehe :)
<teward> sarnold: 1.9.4
<teward> not 1.9.5
<teward> and it's been out for over a month
<teward> PPAs delayed for the same reasons
<teward> (and others)
<faddat> what we're building, it will need to scale, but even with that stated, I can't really say that openstack would surely be worth it
<faddat> seems a ton of overhead, and a great number of machines dedicated to coordinating as opposed to doing the gruntwork
<sarnold> my favorite is the guide on HA openstack that starts with "you'll need 28 computers..."
<teward> lol
<faddat> see that'd be okay in fact-- but then it gets into "and they'll need 4 NICs each (well 3 of them will, and then another 3.5 will need 3 HDDs of the weasel variety....)
<sarnold> yeah, sometimes folks are trying to build their clouds with NUCs and sometimes with multi-socket xeon monsters with 100gb networking and ...
<faddat> yes, exactly
<faddat> I just did an inventory of what I have available
<faddat> and if I bring in 6 machines from another site, I may have enough to get this rolling.  My ideal, I think is a generic installation of openstack, though that would mean missing out on all of the Ubuntu goodness...
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-14
<jak2000> offtopic question, anyone know any place or a channel for talk about gps? how to extract it? thanks
<genii> jak2000: Extract it from what?
<jak2000> from the gps
<jak2000> the gps is: http://www.plataformagps.net/manuales/manuales/tk668/
<genii> It's serial data
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> not know the protocol
<jak2000> i am googling
<jak2000> genii you know: https://www.traccar.org/
<genii> jak2000: Well, gpsd to grab the data, but you need some kind of client as well to make it useful
<jak2000> genii, the gps have a SIM card, ok? i can send sms for programming, right? i programmed every 10 minutes send data to a certain ip, but the ip (the opengts or trace car) not understand the data, because the protocol. (i think)
<genii> From what I can tell of the TK668 user manual, it just exchanges SMS messages with another phone or computer
<jak2000> genii send a sms message to server.... and the server receive it and interpret. :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jill_> hi, i am getting a 'mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported' while trying to mount an NFS share using version 4
<jill_>  mount -v -t nfs -o nfsvers=4 server-ipaddress:/share  /mount-point , this is the command issued
<lordievader> jill_: Is nfs-common installed?
<jill_> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> What does dmesg say?
<jill_> [129685.461408] nfs: server server-ip not responding, still trying
<jill_> [129697.508047] nfs: server server-ip OK
<jill_> lordievader: rpcinfo -p server-ipaddress shows version 4 also
<lordievader> jill_: Does 'showmount -e <server-ip>' list the mounts?
<jill_> yes lordievader
<lordievader> Perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182217 helps
<lordievader> jill_: Oh, what does 'mount -v <mount-point>' give?
<jill_> mount -v -t nfs  gives
<jill_> nothing when trying version 4
<jill_> but when trying version 2
<jill_> it gives
<jill_> server-ip:/share on /srv/backup type nfs (rw,nfsvers=2,proto=udp,port=2049,addr=server-ip)
<jill_> we can do a ls and cd to the mount point
<jill_> but when we issue touch some-file
<jill_> touch: cannot touch ‘/srv/backup/somefile’: Input/output error
<jill_> by the way my client is a mailserver running on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and server is a windows 2012 with NFS
<TJ-> jill_: is portmap running ?
<lordievader> Windows supports NFS? (And does it support NFSv4?)
<jill_> in NFS server, the admins did a rpcinfo, it show the result, so it is running
<TJ-> jill_: maybe it needs 'nolock' in the mount options?
<jill_> lordievader: check this link -> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/324089
<jill_> TJ-:  mount -v -t nfs -o nfsvers=4,nolock ip:/share /mount-point ?
<lordievader> Now I remember that I once wanted to mount my nfs shares in Windows, it was a disaster.
<lordievader> "which includes full support for NFS v3." Guess v4 ain't supported.
<jill_> lordievader: I have tried v3 and it gives input/output error
<TJ-> jill check the logs at both ends
<jill_> v4:- protocol not supported
<jill_> v3:- mounts but input/output error on ls command
<jill_> v2:- mounts, can ls , but input/output error while trying to write
<TJ-> Sounds like a portmapper issue
<jill_> TJ-: , i will check that
<TJ-> jill_: firewall rules interfering possibly?
<jill_> TJ-: , we are checking that also, microsoft says to open 111,1039,1047,1048 and 2049
<TJ-> jill_: might be worth running tcpdump on the client side; see if any connection attempts get refused/unanswered
<jill_> ok
<cooldharma06> hi all
<theptr> Hi anybody who knows the command to connect to open-vpn from an ubuntu server ? 14.04
<rbasak> You need to install and set up openvpn manually to do it.
<rbasak> Unless you want to use Network Manager, but I'd recommend against that on a server.
<theptr> rbasak, let me explain :i have an ubuntu server with open-vpn server running . i always use windows as the client but now i want my second ubuntu server as a client .
<rbasak> theptr: so install openvpn on your second ubuntu server and configure it as a client.
<rbasak> openvpn is almost entirely symmetrical. There's barely any difference between a server and a client apart from which side initiates the connection.
<theptr> rbasak, okay i installed it on the second server
<theptr> what should i do next ?
<rbasak> I'm sorry, I don't have the time to talk you through this. Hopefully someone else will be able to help, or you could try to find a guide on configuring the openvpn client.
<rbasak> Well, on just configuring openvpn configured as a client, really.
<rbasak> It should be almost identical to configuring the server.
<theptr> rbasak, i think i just need an command that says openvpn look in de .ovpn file
<theptr> rbasak, anyway thanks for your time
<theptr> rbasak, found it sudo openvpn --config YOUR_SELECTED_CONNETION_TYPE.ovpn
<coreycb> jamespage,  I'll start on rc3 today and then kilo stable
<thebwt> Howdy folks, is there a document out there that details packaging destination directory best practices?  like when to use /sbin vs /usr/sbin ?
<genii> thebwt: Possibly useful: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html#destdir
<patdk-wk> more exact: https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/fhs-2.3.html
<thebwt> woot thanks guys!
<patdk-wk> but normally it comes down to
<patdk-wk> if /usr was network mounted
<patdk-wk> can the system function without it? use /usr/sbin, no, use /sbin
<thebwt> Awesome, thank you for the insight
<Guest83578> does ubuntu server kernl has support for tproxy by default?
<RoyK> Guest83578: you mean just transparent proxy with a squid thing?
<RoyK> (or something else)
<Guest83578> Yes,
<Guest83578> Completely transparent proxy.
<RoyK> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html
<RoyK> I've set it up a few times
<RoyK> not related to distro
<Guest83578> That still needs the kernel tproxy support.
<RoyK> usually a NAT router with forwards to a squid thing in the back
<RoyK> this thing? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/tproxy.txt
<Guest83578> That will not do the IP spoofing.
<RoyK> it's been supported for years
<RoyK> I mean, a decade or two
<Guest83578> ok thanjs,
<Guest83578> This https://ma.ttias.be/compile-a-centos-kernel-and-iptables-with-tproxy-support/ got me curious.
<RoyK> roy@marvin:~$ grep PROX /boot/config-3.2.0-91-generic
<RoyK> CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY=m
<RoyK> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m
<RoyK> that's from a 12.04 server
<RoyK> probably the same on 14.04 and later
<rbasak> Also on Vivid.
<RoyK> rockstar_: seems CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is out now
<RoyK> rbasak: that is, you
<RoyK> rockstar_: sorry
<rockstar_> RoyK: not a problem
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-15
<jamespage> coreycb, neutron-vpnaas uploaded - ta
<jamespage> coreycb, manila also sponsored - ta
<jamespage> coreycb, final freeze kicks in tomorrow - worth noting - release team will be aware that openstack release will be coming down the pipe - as we're not on media we should be OK
<adun153> Sanity check: Is there a very good reason not to use LVM over DRBD,  when the DRBD disk has already been provisioned as an LV? I just want to make an LVM PV highly-available.
<RoyK> why don't you just put drbd on the disk or md device and then lvm on top of that?
<adun153> Let's say that this is a system with "running targets", all underlying HDs are configured into a sinlge RAID5.
<adun153> *single
<adun153> to make it "flexible", LVM was layered on top of the RAID5 disk.
<adun153> and then it was found out that certain data needed to be DRBD'ed, so LVs were used to quickly provision DRBD disks.
<adun153> Now, those "highly-available" DRBD disks need to have an LVM on top.
<adun153> Is there a show-stopping problem with that? Efficiency is not important, just data integrity/safety.
<RoyK> adun153: can't you just use drbd on top of md- or hwraid and then just resize drbd if the underlying storage is resized?
<adun153> RoyK, I'm pretty averse to that, since that would mean that I would have to re-partition on a running system.
<RoyK> why partition?
<RoyK> there's no need for partitions
<adun153> Do you mean that I can use a file as a DRBD backing storage?
<adun153> rOYk
<RoyK> adun153: erm... I don't get it
<RoyK> adun153: you said you had one big raid-5 for data, right?
<adun153> Yes.
<RoyK> or do you have the root there as well?
<adun153> Iyep
<RoyK> *not* recommended
<adun153> already have partitioned that
<RoyK> use a dedicated disk or pair of disks for the system
<adun153> I know
<adun153> :D
<RoyK> where's your /boot?
<adun153> Let's say that this is a system I inherited.
<RoyK> let's say it's better to reinstall the PoS to make it right :P
<adun153> That's in /sda1 of the RAID5 array.
<RoyK> I didn't know grub could boot from raid5
<adun153> But what if it is not just possible?
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> sda1
<RoyK> damn
<RoyK> so what if that disk dies?
<adun153> It's HW RAID, so this is all kind of transparent to the OS.
<adun153> the OS sees it all as a single, large, physical disk.
<RoyK> adun153: it should be perfectly possible if the other end of the DRBD mirror isn't installed ;)
<RoyK> then just setup the new system the way things should be done and reconfigure the other afterwards
<adun153> You mean if the DRBD peers, aren't up? :p
<adun153> So, to my original answer: yes?
<adun153> *question, I mean.
<adun153> RoyK It is not *totally* insane, right? As in, it would work?
<RoyK> well, it sounds a mess, but I wouldn't think it should be a problem to use hwraid -> lvm -> drbd -> lvm -> somefs, no
<adun153> RoyK, alirght, thanks :D
<coreycb> jamespage, ok thanks
<ciscam> ubuntu core is a big lie
<RoyK> ciscam: why is that?
<ciscam> it's awesome and intuitive how it generally works, but nothing's actually working.
<ciscam> not much of a preview if you can't do a thing but set basic configurations
<OerHeks> lots of things to do with snappy core, http://www.unixmen.com/getting-started-with-snappy-ubuntu-core/
<ciscam> also no command completion in snappy
<ciscam> and I can't seem to get the test webservers running, nor find a form of manual or documentation on the installed snappys
<ciscam> they only play with snappy in that link
<ciscam> I did that. besides the missing autocmpletion it's nice
<ciscam> also the help text is like it's made from a newbie
<OerHeks> Seems like they can use your help :-)
<ciscam> nice! ubuntu has a pastebin
<ciscam> I'd really like to do what I am able to
<ciscam> at least details like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788696/
<ciscam> why would the [OPTIONS] parameter be described with the heading 'help options'? that is illogical
<ciscam> how would you communicate something like this?
<ciscam> If I knew my way around git could I just somehow propose this as a change, easily checkable and approvable by a dev with limited time?
<ciscam> It'd be awesome if snappy could be daily drivable by this yeart
<jcastro> hey sarnold, check this out: https://major.io/2015/10/14/what-i-learned-while-securing-ubuntu/
<atralheaven_> Hello. I get "Permission denied (publickey)." error when I try to ssh to my server. how can I solve it?
<pmatulis> atralheaven_: first make sure the server you're connecting to is the one you should be connecting to and that the user account you're attempting to log into has the appropriate public key installed
<atralheaven_> pmatulis: I've checked, Im sure about it
<pmatulis> atralheaven_: check /var/log/auth.log on the server
<atralheaven_> how can I be sure that owner of the keys in the .ssh folder is the user?
<atralheaven_> pmatulis: please take a look at output of ssh -v: http://pastebin.com/4Z0x2RYc
<pmatulis> atralheaven_: looking
<pmatulis> atralheaven_: yep, key auth problem
<pmatulis> atralheaven_: did you check the server logs as advised?
<atralheaven_> no, I thought you mean logs on local machine. I'll look at it now
<atralheaven_> pmatulis: fixed :)
<pmatulis> at... grrr
<sarnold> jcastro: interesting, it's always nice to get an outsider's perspective. the automatically-starting-daemons thing is going to be miserable to fix.. and funny enough I saw bug report about that just the other day
<jrwren> it was recently discussed on debian-devel too.
<sarnold> jcastro: I tried to find a chapter and verse to quote fromthe debian manual that covers automatically starting daemons but couldn't find one
<sarnold> jcastro: .. and funny enough, just last week I was -also- annoyed that we don't have anything like suse's /etc/permissions to keep track of what permissions, users, groups, are expected..
<sarnold> jcastro: and there's just no getting around the fact that our apparmor profiles are woefully thin :(
<jcastro> I am convinced that that's just an ecosystem thing
<jcastro> RH people expect it not to start, Debian people expect a service to run when you apt-get install it
<jcastro> IMO it's not that big a deal in a world of config management
<maswan> Also, Debian people don't expect a service to run *if* the service requires configuration in order to run. But, say, installing bind and getting a working resolver is the intentional result
<jcastro> indeed
<dft> um, Bruce Campbell invented "Boom"
<dft> ugh wrong window
 * dft bows out
<sarnold> maswan: heh, bind may in fact be a better argument in favor of not starting the service: you may want a dns recursor, you may want a dns authoritative, you may want both, you probably have to configure ACLs on the recursor to prevent running an open recursor, or at least configure which NICs it should bind to, etc...
<maswan> sarnold: If you want authorative you need to reconfig, but until then you get a recursor, so what?
<sarnold> maswan: is it open?
<maswan> sarnold: default acl is localnet
<sarnold> no one likes contributing to ddos networks..
<maswan> well, localhost + localnet
<maswan> so for a serious recursor, you might need to enlargen the ACLs, but for just handling your LAN of servers or clients it "just works"
<|TheWolf|> Hi!
<|TheWolf|> I need to upgrade from Legacy Grub to Grub2 on a 14.04 server. The "official" upgrade guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading) recommends an approach for which you need BIOS access (chainloading), which I don't have. Are there any obvious problems with simply installing the grub-pc package and then running "upgrade-from-grub-legacy" ?
<OerHeks> |TheWolf|,  sudo apt-get install grub-pc # this should do the trick
<|TheWolf|> OerHeks : when prompted, I decline the offer to do the chainloading stuff, I guess. And that's it?
<arcsky> anyone know any good malware protection for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> |TheWolf|,  yes, that is ok, as described in that wiki
<|TheWolf|> OerHeks : ok, thx!
<EmilienM> so openvswitch had a new release 16h ago, and I think it's broken
<EmilienM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvswitch/+bug/1314887 - see my comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314887 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Trusty) "ifupdown hook is missing in upstart script" [Undecided,New]
<EmilienM> zul, coreycb ^
<sarnold> arges: ^^^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvswitch/+bug/1314887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314887 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Trusty) "ifupdown hook is missing in upstart script" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EmilienM> it's breaking a lot of CIs :)
<coreycb> EmilienM, looking
<EmilienM> http://logs.openstack.org/82/235482/1/check/gate-puppet-openstack-integration-scenario002-dsvm-trusty/bd79764/logs/syslog.txt.gz#_Oct_15_16_48_29
<arges> sarnold: ok shall i revert it? Was patch piloting it
<arges> or we could add extra logic if BRIDGES is empty
<sarnold> arges: dunno, I just saw you had touched it..
<coreycb> arges, arata just posted  a new patch
<arges> coreycb: ok I just changed teh && to an if
<arges> coreycb: pretty similar fix
<arges> coreycb: i'll sponsor it
<coreycb> arges, thanks
<coreycb> EmilienM, we'll get that backported to the cloud archive asap once it's available in wily
<EmilienM> coreycb: any timeline?
<arges> EmilienM: just uploaded, last time it took 4-5 hours it seems...
<NegativeFlare> Hey guys, I'm having an issues with trying to create a VM with virt-install. I think apparmor is preventing me from creating the VM. Every time I run the virt-install command I get this error in syslog: http://lpaste.net/143091
<EmilienM> arges: ok thanks
<coreycb> arges, thanks.  EmilienM I'll check back in 4-5 hours and backport to -staging at that point.  and likely get it into -updates tomorrow early.
<jjohansen> NegativeFlare: that is just a status message about libvirt changing profiles
<coreycb> jamespage, fyi ^
<EmilienM> coreycb: ack
<NegativeFlare> jjohansen: then why do I get this generic error message: http://lpaste.net/143092
<jjohansen> NegativeFlare: no idea, just saying the other message you pointed out is not an apparmor denial
<NegativeFlare> Alrighty
<sarnold> NegativeFlare: are you a member of the libvirt group? you may need to use newgrp or sg in existing shells if you just added yourself to the group
<NegativeFlare> sarnold: yes
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-16
<lordievader> Good morning
<atralheaven_> Hi guys, is there anyone here familiar with openvpn? no one on #openvpn responds... thanks
<rbasak> atralheaven_: ask your question and then you can find out
<atralheaven_> I can't connect to open vpn on my server, this is the log: http://pastebin.com/xRTX0vsr I have no idea whats wrong with it!
<OerHeks> atralheaven_, OpenVPN 2.3.7 , are you on wily?
<OerHeks> atralheaven_1, OpenVPN 2.3.7 , are you on wily?
<atralheaven_1> sorry my internet keeps disconnecting :(
<atralheaven_> sorry I was disconnected from internet
<atralheaven_> I use openvpn version 2.3.2 on ubuntu server 14.04, I can't connect to openvpn and this is the log: http://pastebin.com/xRTX0vsr
<lordievader> atralheaven_: Lines 16/17 lead me to think there is a firewall dropping packets.
<atralheaven_> lordievader: I disabled firewall, nothing changes...
<atralheaven_> lordievader: im reinstalling everything, for setting up openvpn im using this instruction: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04 is it correct?
<lordievader> I'd tcpdump on both sides to verify if the packets are coming through.
<lordievader> I must say, I have no experience with openvpn.
<atralheaven_> lordievader: do you have openvpn installed?
<lordievader> As a client yes, as a server no (I use ipsec).
<atralheaven_> lordievader: Im living in iran, it may be because of government's firewalling
<atralheaven_> I need someone from outside of iran, to check it too
<atralheaven_> may you?
<lordievader> atralheaven_: That could very well be the issue.
<lordievader> atralheaven_: Err, how?
<atralheaven_> I give you a .ovpn file that has everything, you just use it to check if it connects, and works
<lordievader> Sure.
<atralheaven_> thank you so much
<atralheaven_> im working on it, when it was finished, I will give you the file
<coreycb> jamespage, I backported openvswitch from wily-proposed to liberty-staging, and tested that the new version fixes the init script. can you promote to liberty-proposed?
<jamespage> coreycb, yah - there is a hold batch to go
<jamespage> ovs already done tho
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<coreycb> EmilienM, ^
<EmilienM> coreycb: thank you
<placeed> Hi all ! There is a way so watch nfs usage (mb/s) ?
<placeed> I find some tools on google but nothing to know exactly how many mb/s i've for READ and WRITE
<jak2000> how to assign a ip to my network card: http://pastie.org/10486076    i think is: "Ethernet controller"
<teward> jak2000: assign how?
<genii> jak2000: A lot of the possible answers to that question depend on what it's connected to and being used for
<teward> ^ that
<genii> teward: They found help in the main #ubuntu channel now
<teward> genii: cool
<coreycb> jamespage, hmm, murano 1.0.0 requires tempest-lib>=0.10.0 but global requires has tempest-lib>=0.8.0
<Danny1> Hello I was wondering. I have a /tmp directory which is given 1MB of space, that somehow has been used up, when I was trying to cd through directories, I type /ho then press tab and it inserts home for me, but when I pressed tab it errors saying I have no space on my /tpm drive? I am not adding any files to this? I have 3 minecraft servers and a nodejs application running in the /home folder but nothing is outputting to /tmp? from what I know
<Danny1> I have never seen this error before, neither has the guy I know who runs Ubuntu servers, so I am not sure what to do, any help would be highly appreciated!
<Danny1> ?
<jamespage> coreycb, well that sucks
<teward> rbasak: around?
<jamespage> coreycb, looks ok to me:
<jamespage> https://github.com/openstack/murano/blob/stable/liberty/test-requirements.txt
<jamespage> remember that stable branches have been cut now
<coreycb> jamespage, ahh, right I was using the 1.0.0 tag
<jamespage> coreycb, hmm odd - the 1.0.0 tag does have 0.10.0
<coreycb> jamespage, maybe it's a mistake
<jamespage> coreycb, maybe
<jamespage> its wrong either way
<jamespage> bug/mistake imho
<coreycb> jamespage, ok checking with folks upstream but for now I'm building with >= 0.8.0
<jamespage> coreycb, ack
<jamespage> coreycb, did you figure out the neutron build failure? I think the CA staging PPA might have just hit the same problem
<jamespage> I hit rebuild to retry but that's the 'button of despair' imho
<coreycb> jamespage, it's fine now, just took a rebuild
<jamespage> hmm - something is racey there then
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah could be
<kgirthofer> how can I grep and only get words that start with it
<kgirthofer> i.e. grep -o 'i-........' only return i-12345678 and not ami-12345678
<teward> use regex perhaps
<teward> i don't remember the regex offhand though
<tarpman> kgirthofer: grep -o '\<i-........'
<tarpman> kgirthofer: iirc it's called a word boundary
<kgirthofer> nice tarpman got it
 * tarpman swings away
<jcastro> teward: you should apply for the community funds to get a new HD
<jcastro> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-17
<teward> jcastro: you're right I should.  Someone already gave me the funds though
<teward> jcastro: apparently, the open source community likes helping the open source community :)
<teward> jcastro: will remember going forward :)
<slow_> lf someone to help me on this step setting up openvpn
<slow_> ??
<slow_> lf someone to help me on this step setting up openvpn
<slow_> ??
<tarpman> slow_: if you have a question to ask, please ask it
<slow_> how do i get my certificates and such to connect via my computer to my openvpn setup on my vps
<slow_> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/cuOsa5X1l0zzKgAWFLWN/
<slow_> can someone help w/ this?
<justinarias> _____/\_____
<justinarias> ____/\/\____
<justinarias> ___/\/\/\___
<justinarias> __/\/\/\/\__
<justinarias> _/\/\/\/\/\_
<justinarias> /\/\/\/\/\/\
<justinarias> \/\/\/\/\/\/
<justinarias> _\/\/\/\/\/_
<justinarias> __\/\/\/\/__
<justinarias> ___\/\/\/___
<justinarias> ____\/\/____
<justinarias> _____\/_____
<justinarias> _____HI_____
<justinarias> ____________
<justinarias> join #sally
<lordievader> Good morning.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Morning lordievader
<temp21321> hello there, I got small web market and I needed some simple smtp server for support@mydomain.com
<temp21321> What can I use for this ?
<temp21321> postfix looking a bit hard
<temp21321> also server is under ubuntu
<RoyK> postfix is easy and lightweight
<RoyK> temp21321: do you need a poe as well?
<RoyK> poa
<temp21321> what is poa ?
<RoyK> post office agent
<RoyK> somewhere to store the email
<RoyK> the mta just moves it on the wire or otherwise
<RoyK> postfix doesn't support things like pop3 or imap
<temp21321> I need to connect with thunderbird
<temp21321> on my smtp server
<temp21321> to answer my users
<temp21321> from support mailbox
<RoyK> where's the support mailbox?
<temp21321> I mean I need some tools to answer emails from support@mydomain.com
<temp21321> sorry, my english not perfect
<RoyK> if you want the mailbox to reside on your server, you'll need something in addition to just the MTA
<temp21321> so I cant understand some
<RoyK> postfix is an MTA, mail transport agent
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<temp21321> seems I need mta
<temp21321> I need smtp server that will receive mail on my domain and can provide smtp auth for thunderbird, to connect
<temp21321> Users will send email to support@mydomain.com and I need to watch this mails
<temp21321> Also postfix can provide sending email from php
<RoyK> php can send email through any MTA
<RoyK> but I guess you also need somewhere to store the messages before they are picked up
<temp21321> RoyK: yes
<temp21321> RoyK: postfix cant do this?
<RoyK> temp21321: postfix is an MTA, not something that handles storing/accessing email
<RoyK> temp21321: most people use dovecot or cyrus imap or something - see the link I posted above
<dhia> i want to make an online virtuelle machine with apache server plz who can help me
<Sling> dhia: what have you tried so far?
<dhia> i installed apache and k
<dhia> kvm and qemu
<dhia> i tried to configure apache on kvm but i failed
<RoyK> dhia: you don't need apache on the host for the guest to have it
<dhia> ok i undrestand but the want to atteind the execution of kvm on mozilla by apache
<dhia> localhost
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-18
<Guest71607> Hey, anyone that could help me with dummy lamp questions?
<patdk-lap> normally apply voltage, and lamp lights up
<tsimonq2> Guest71607: as in LAMP?
<Guest71607> With permissions and vsftpd uploads
<skrp> ive been having an issue all day, using ubuntu-server as a gui client to my bsd servers. i use lxde
<skrp> my mouse will stop to function and i can only time in whatever window im in when the issue happens
<skrp> then it says openbox error
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alximych> hi! I'm trying to install MySQL 5.6 onto Ubuntu server. When I run 'sudo mysql_install_db', I get this error message: 'FATAL ERROR: Could not find my-default.cnf'. I googled it and I'm told to use --basedir='path_to_mysql_base_dir'. My question is: Where on Ubuntu is the MySQL --basedir located?
<RoyK^> alximych: you shouldn't need mysql_install_db - it's there already
<lordievader> alximych: Did you install it from the repo?
<alximych> lordievader: I used this command to instal MySQL: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 php5-mysql
<lordievader> Yes, everything that you need should have been setup for you. Like RoyK says, no need to run that command.
<alximych> do I need to run sudo mysql_secure_installation ?
<alximych> well, I run it anyway
<lordievader> alximych: During the install you've already setup root password, etc. I don't think you need to run it.
<alximych> thanks a lot!!!
<tarvid> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT is set to -30 by default, what does the -30 mean
<bittin> :)
<jpastore> Is this a good spot to ask about ubuntu-vm0builder + kvm?
<jpastore> hi I'm trying to setup kvm on an ubuntu 15.04 server. I'm getting some errors when creating the container. here's the command I ran, and the output http://pastebin.com/HS5a0rU0
<lordievader> jpastore: "This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU."
<jpastore> lordievader, is there a kernel I could use?
<lordievader> What cpu are you running this on?
<jpastore> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/0RZiKvrc <-- cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lordievader> jpastore: Hmm, I'd let kvm copy your cpu info into the vm.
<jpastore> how do I do that?
<jpastore> prior to your response I started an OS reload with 14.04. I was trying different virtualization options. thought I blew it.
<lordievader> Using the vmbuilder I have no idea. I simply use virt-manager for configuration stuff.
<jpastore> ok
<jpastore> after they finish, I'll give it a go with virt-manager
<jpastore> isn't that a gui tool?
<lordievader> Yes.
<jpastore> Can I run viort-manager from here, or should I just tunnel x traffic over ssh?
<lordievader> jpastore: virt-manager is built on remote management. Just install virt-manager on your workstation, ssh and libvirtd does the rest.
<jpastore> oh yea? I'll give that a go thank!
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-17
<sky> is there a /var/mail directory in 16.04?
<Javezim> Hey All, anyone had issues with Samba 4.3.11-Ubuntu on Ubuntu Server 14.04.4 and being able to Read/Write Data from Windows Clients? ""An Unexpected Network Error has occurred""
<Javezim> log.smbd - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23336705/, log.<HOSTNAME> seeing a tonne of - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23336648/
<sky> are /var/mail and /var/spool/mail somehow linked?
<sky> i deleted a file in var/mail and the same file gets rmed from /var/spool/mail. but i cant tell that there is a symlink or anything
<sky> oh, I fuound it
<sky> looks like /var/spool/mail is a symlink to /var/mail
<lucas_ai> How can I have execute permissions on my files in an NTFS drive? Can't I use it as my /home ?
<Gorian> do you guys prefer to run LTS or non-LTS for your servers/
<hateball> Gorian: I only use LTS, but it is personal preference really. Depending if you *need* newer packages.
<Gorian> hmm.. okay
<hateball> Gorian: and depending on your scale of course
<hateball> upgrading every 6-9 months can be a headache
<Gorian> that's a good point
<maxagaz> Hi
<maxagaz> my user is in the group www-data, ownership of /var/www/html is www-data:www-data, why I don't have permission to execute "touch myfile.txt" in this directory ?
<sarnold> what are the permissions on /var/www/html?
<maxagaz> sorry, my bad, chmod g+w fixed it
<sarnold> :)
<sarnold> maxagaz: investigate the bsdgroups mount option; with that you can setgid on the directory, and all new files/directories in a setgid directory will get the group ownership set correctly
<jamespage> ddellav, coreycb`: creating stable/newton branches in all git repos now
<coreycb`> jamespage, sounds good
<coreycb`> jamespage, I have a pull-uca-source script working.  think I should push this to ubuntu-dev-tools?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338714/
<jamespage> coreycb`, I don't see why not
<coreycb`> jamespage, ok doing that now then
<coreycb> jamespage, zul, ddellav: I pushed pull-uca-source to ubuntu-dev-tools:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/1451
<ddellav> coreycb nice
<zul> coreycb: sweet
<powersj> rbasak: still around?
<rbasak> powersj: o/
<powersj> rbasak: there are 4 heimdal bugs all reporting install failures because of version mismatches.
<powersj> thoughts on adding to backlog?
<rbasak> Are they using yakkety-proposed by any chance?
<powersj> all four have the tag "package-from-proposed"
<rbasak> Dupe of bug 1617963?
<ubottu> bug 1617963 in heimdal (Ubuntu) "package libasn1-8-heimdal:amd64 1.7~git20160703+dfsg-1 failed to install/upgrade: package libasn1-8-heimdal:amd64 1.7~git20160703+dfsg-1 cannot be configured because libasn1-8-heimdal:i386 is at a different version (1.7~git20150920+dfsg-4ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617963
<rbasak> Looks like yakkety-proposed has not yet been cleared for SRUs.
<rbasak> So using yakkety-proposed is currently still wrong.
<rbasak> Though that's interesting, because I wonder if that's a problem for users?
 * rbasak asked in #ubuntu-devel
<powersj> rbasak: looks like the version each is trying to install is in fact the one from proposed.
<zul> coreycb: ping
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: any reason why we can't make the pylxd integration tests run in autopkg test
<zul> jamespage: no
<zul> jamespage: ill open up a bug to remind me
<zul> jamespage: #1634207
<basilAB> Noticed 4.4.0-43 kernel has added in xenial-updates on 10-14-2016. But the same didn't get added in trusty-updates. Does anyone know whether it is expected?
<RoyK> basilAB: new kernels are added to the repos, but not installed automatically. If you (really) need the new kernel with its new features (read the changelog), just apt-get install it
<RoyK> or apt install it, if you prefer the new method
<basilAB> RoyK: I was looking at the trusty-updates repo and not seeing the 4.4.0-43.  Still can see only 4.4.0-42.
<RoyK> basilAB: oh - I see - possibly some mirrors being out of sync
<basilAB> In xenial-updates, I can see the latest though. Yeah, may be a sync problem
<basilAB> I am running trusty lxd containers on top of Xenial with 4.4.0-43. To install new packages on trusty, some of dependencies are failing because of this.
<tarpman> doesn't look like a mirror sync issue - there's no 4.4.0-43 upload on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-xenial either
<dannf> smoser: you still the right person to poke about maas-images? Need a merge to fix arm64/yakkety - https://code.launchpad.net/~dannf/maas-images/xgene-uboot-compressed-images/+merge/308515
<smoser> dannf, myself or ltrager
<smoser> i am ok with that change, i assume you've tested ?
<dannf> smoser: i've built trusty & yakkety images and verified that the image has the correct metadata in each case. i have not pointed a maas server at a custom stream w/ it (maas server w/ those systems is production)
<smoser> dannf, merged
<dannf> smoser: thx!
<drab_> hi, anybody running 14.04 on a proliant DL585?
<drab_> this box has s 4 ports nic loadind the e1000 module, but then only one port is recognized per adapter
<drab_> 2xquad nics pci-e
<drab_> the weird this is that ifconfig -a shows 8 eth
<drab_> but then I get no link on any of them
<RoyK> drab_: never seen that - I've used ubuntu with quad e1000 cards, and it's worked well
<RoyK> drab_: does ethtool tell you anything about link status?
<drab_> the weird thing is that in both cases it's the top port that works, the bottom 3 don't on either
<drab_> checking that, was trying with mii-tool
<drab_> RoyK: it gives the same exact info as the ones that work minus Link detect: no
<RoyK> switch config correct?
<drab_> snd speed/duplex set to Unknown
<mybalzitch> drab_: tried bringing the interface up to see if that does anything?
<drab_> yeah I even tested taking out the cable of the nic that works
<drab_> and putting into the one that does't, no joy
<drab_> so port/cable is not the issue
<RoyK> what happens if you do an ifconfig ethx up?
<drab_> I need a /dighole alias I guess...
<drab_> RoyK: it worked. I don't get it tho
<drab_> why wouldnt' the light on the card come up? I don't think I've seen that before
<RoyK> drab_: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces, please
<drab_> I get tyhat an interface may not come up if you don't configure it, but the link should still show I thought
<drab_> even if the itnerface is unconfigured
<drab_> RoyK: it only has the two interfaces that were working
<drab_> I guess my problem is that I assume link light should have shown regardless
<RoyK> ok, add some more ;)
<RoyK> will you be trunking some of these?
<drab_> nah, gonna run 8 VMs, each one gets one
<drab_> well, 7
<drab_> one for the host
<RoyK> erm - why? wouldn't VLANs be easier?
<RoyK> just setup a trunk and VLANs and so on
<drab_> RoyK: pardon my ignorance, why is it easier?
<RoyK> drab_: it's not necessarily easier, but it's far more flexible and will give you more bandwidth to the switch
<RoyK> drab_: and perhaps you learn a thing or two on the way ;)
<drab_> I'm always up for learning, but I'd need at least a pointer, right now I'
<drab_> m having issues to even see how that'd work
<RoyK> given your switch supports VLAN, that is...
<drab_> sure, it does, it's hp 2626, I'm using vlans on another that's the same model
<drab_> you'd trunk 8 ports and put them on their own vlan and then the VMs would get an ip on that trunked host interface?
<RoyK> I'd use 802.1Q between the host and the switch with as many ports as you might need and then allocate VLANs where needed - usually VMs can be on the same VLAN without issues unless there you need to isolate them due to security
<RoyK> if the uplink on the switch isn't 10G, or perhaps just a few gigs, it doesn't make sense to use too many links in  the trunk
<RoyK> don't put VMs on separate VLANs unless they're on separate IP (v4 or v6, doesn't matter) networks
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-18
<Javezim> Anyone having issues with Samba 4.3.11 not being able to read/write from Windows Machines. Getting "a network error occured"
<farhad> can i use restore systems like backintime on vps?
<farhad> is there any body use backintime or rsnapshot
<cpaelzer> farhad: sorry only using duply (http://duply.net/wiki/index.php/Duply-documentation)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: did you and nacc already complete the re-merge workflow?
<rbasak> I'm not sure where the tooling is right now. Will need to check with nacc.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'd have a case with dovecor to test it
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ok
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'll just catch nacc around the IRC meeting then
<rbasak> I'll guess that it probably works, but I would check with nacc :)
<rbasak> Note that I@m out this afternoon.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: enjoy it
<rbasak> In fact from around 90 minutes from now.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ah before you leave - I was picking a few bugs from the server-next list and assigning them to me
<cpaelzer> rbasak: if you have any known one which might need urgent love let me know - I tihnk I'll assign 1-2 more
<cpaelzer> they always need some time to resolve with tests, package, discussion on repro and such anyway
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I don't recall anything urgent - feel free to examine and choose as you think best.
<lorenzo_> Someone has experience with kamailio sip server setup on ubuntu?
<jamespage> ddellav, zul, coreycb: ok ocata/xenial branch builds are live - any failures are probably real now
<jamespage> zesty - jobs created but zesty not open so ignore anything there atm
<coreycb> jamespage, awesome thanks
<fuzzywuzzy> Hi
<fuzzywuzzy> I'm trying to redirect my apache2 from HTTP to HTTPS to serve only HTTPS.  I've added .htaccess and it works when I go direct to https version but not when I go to http.  I've also commented out #80 in ports.conf.  Any ideas?
<fuzzywuzzy> Do I have to have a HTTP site running to do the redirect to https?
<sarnold> something has to listen, accept, on port 80, and then hand back a 302 redirect to the URL that you want them to use, right?
<sarnold> maybe that's apache, with mod_rewrite rules, maybe that's nginx configured to do rewrites .. it seems like a simple enough task I bet someone's written a tool that does -only- those 302 redirects...
<farhad> can we use rsnapshot by command? o
<fuzzywuzzy> sarnold, My friend who is a SEO expert said it should be listening on 80 but I just turned it up and now its all good.  Grasias
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzy: listening on port 80 and issuing redirects is certainly kind for the people who wouldn't know to type https:// in their browser when trying to reach your site :)
<joelio> farhad: sure can, rsnapshot {time period}.. ie rsnapshot hourly (or whatever)
<farhad> joelio: i installed rsnapshot, but i cant use it. i cant understand document. forexample what should i command. rsnapshot what?
<farhad> joelio: now, im working on backintime,it say me no error. but it doesnt work:       http://paste.ubuntu.com/23342988/
<joelio> farhad: I'd read the documentation.. man rsnapshot
<joelio> no idea what backintime is, I can guess but never used I'm afraid
<joelio> rsnapshot will run via a cron, you speciffy the direcotries to backup and how to back them up in /etc/rsnapshot.conf (iirc)
<joelio> the documentation is fairly comprehensive last time I used it (admittedly a few years back now)
<farhad> it wrote about how config. how create bash file and other thing. but it doesnt say a bout how should backup or restore . atleast i cant find.
<farhad> so i should just use cron. i cant use it via mannual command?
<joelio> farhad: it uses a cron job that calls rsnapshot {monthly,weekly,daily,hourly}
<joelio> read the docs :)
<farhad> joelio: thanks alot for your feedback.
<joelio> no worries
<sarnold> part of what makes rsnapshot nice is that you can pickand choose the files to restore just by looking in the directories
<joelio> yea, rsync and hardlinks make it pretty nifty.. it's basically what time machine uses I would imagine
<sarnold> except time machine uses directory hardlinks (!) which breaks all kinds of tools
<joelio> :/
<farhad> i want a software that if i make mistake. i can go back. i search internet find snapper, backintime, timeshift, rsnapshot.
<farhad> but i cant use none of them.
<farhad> snapper has bug on my distro
<Smurphy> farhad: That does not exist. Stupidity is not fixable ... Only experience can prevent fatal mistakes from happening.
<joelio> farhad: a better way would be to use a development/test environment for the specific thing you're doing - that way you can snapshot a good known state and then rollback if it gets broken. You don't do that on your live system then, but a developemnt vm or something
<farhad> forexample i write a bash and i make a mistake on this line forexample:  echo blablabla > file       instead of echo blablabla >> file
<farhad> and all of the file damage.d and then i had to
<farhad> and all of the file damaged . then i had to install all things again.
<joelio> farhad: think before you press enter.. it's the only way
<Smurphy> farhad: That's why you don't make mistakes. Problem here is that you are overwriting data in a file at the same starting address, hence not recoverable
<farhad> isnt there any solution for these mistakes?
<joelio> don't make them in the 1st place?
<farhad> i know.
<Smurphy> no. There is not. If you rm a file, then eventually you can use undelete. Overwriting an existing file at its same address, no.
<Smurphy> farhad: What you could try is use a versioning filesystem. Dunno if btrfs is doing that yet.,
<joelio> you could backup with rsnapshot of course
<joelio> ZFS does snapshotting too, it works well fwiw :)
<Smurphy> ZFS require 1GB of Ram per TB storage. What a waste.
<sarnold> it does not
<joelio> if you us l2arc, yea..
<joelio> not otherwise
<farhad> smurphy: btrfs great. i use snapper on btrfs. but now i should use ext4. and snapper doesnt work on it.
<sarnold> that rule of thumb is mostly for de-dupe. do not use dedup.
<Smurphy> sarnold: ok. Will eventually rechheck it once.
<Smurphy> When I "redo" my NAS :D
<Smurphy> which will not happen soon ...
<Ussat> How is that a waste ?
<joelio> got a lot of time for ZFS personally, it 'just works' imho
<farhad> joelio: can i use mannually command to use rsnapshot. Iv seen, it just work by cron?
<joelio> farhad: cron calls the command you run manaually, as I mentioned
<joelio> you need to set your backup stores first of course
<dreadkopp> hey guys. which cloudstorage provider can you guys suggest? must be 'fuse-able' rw, minimum 200MBit/s connection, minimum 1TB best unlimited
<RoyK> dreadkopp: I use crowncloud for a few VMs
<dreadkopp> RoyK: thanks. just checked crowncloud... however they only offer vServers (?) i am looking for a cloudstorage like Google drive / amazon s3 / whatsoever
<joelio> dreadkopp: datacentred.co.uk - backblaze - google cloud - exoscale etc?
<dannf> smoser: do you know when the next maas dailies will be produced? looks like 20161014 is most recent
<dreadkopp> joelio: hmm.. backblaze says unlimited storage for 5$/m which sounds very nice. but is it mountable to a server somehow?
<joelio> dreadkopp: yes, though not s3 afair
<joelio> ymmv, if unsure maybe stick to know s3 ones
<dreadkopp> joelio: thanks a lot. will start a trail and see what's possible ;) 5$ seems like a steal for unlimited data :)
<joelio> there's no such thing as a free lunch etc.
<joelio> choose 2 good/cheap/fast
<joelio> etc etc :)
<dreadkopp> joelio: fast is not needed. ~20 MB/s would be sufficient :) exoscale is a bit expensive. for that price i could just rent another pair of vservers :)
<Chris_W> Hey Guys, I am trying to get an OpenStack setup up and running (trial/demo) running inside of VMware (if it makes a difference). When running openstack-install I choose Auto, and get to the screen where it looks for machines in MAAS. It just sits here and wont allow me to select Continue (it has detected 4 machines with power control).
<Chris_W> Am I missing something here? As I have a green tick, and Continue is there, but its still waiting for sufficient resources in MAAS
<smoser> dannf, i think dailies build ~ twice a week for stable releases. but i dont think they necessarily build at all unless there is a package change inside them.
<dannf> smoser: *nod*
<smoser> maas images build with cloud-images entirely now. no separate process.
<dannf> ah, cool
<zul> coreycb: any reason why we didnt get a mir for python-ldap3?
<coreycb> zul, I don't think so, I think we were just really late in the cycle
<zul> coreycb: ok #1634535
<coreycb> zul, thanks, would be great to drop that patch
<Chris_W> Can anyone advise of logs to check for this OpenStack install, I have been searching for any logs for the last hour and just no luck. I even added another machine to MAAS which instantly shows up in the Openstack install, but still sits there waiting for sufficent resources
<nacc> cpaelzer: has the importer been run on dovecot since your versionw as uploaded?
<nacc> cpaelzer: particularly in the y branch
<cpaelzer> nacc: hi
<cpaelzer> nacc: last importer run was my merge a few months ago
<cpaelzer> nacc: and current yakkety (and soon testy) is still at the same level I merged back then
<nacc> cpaelzer: excellent
<nacc> cpaelzer: let me do some checks and then i'll get back to you
<nacc> cpaelzer: do you have the MR handy?
<cpaelzer> nacc: the old one?
<cpaelzer> nacc: or the bug that now causes the need for a merge in zesty?
<nacc> cpaelzer: the old one that was completed
<cpaelzer> nacc: just a sec
 * cpaelzer checking
<cpaelzer> nacc: https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/dovecot/+git/dovecot/+merge/298040
<nacc> cpaelzer: thanks
<nacc> cpaelzer: ah great, it's already tagged -- let me do a dry-run here to see if it 'just works' :)
<cpaelzer> nacc: I'm following only 80%, but I totally trust you know what you do
<cpaelzer> nacc: so you are currently trying to import the latest debian on top of our existing git right?
<cpaelzer> nacc: so that from there the process is as-usual then
<nacc> cpaelzer: right so let me see if i can draw a quick picture ;)
<cpaelzer> nacc: eventually IIRc you want to write a doc anyway - it is just that I ran into a bug that needs that
<cpaelzer> nacc: anyway - ping me once I can help or continue on it
<nacc> cpaelzer: it's a good test :)
<cpaelzer> nacc: that I thought
<cpaelzer> nacc: and it is good to start with a package that has not multiple versions in debian and ubuntu since then :-)
<cpaelzer> nacc: get the issues one by one :-P
<nacc> cpaelzer: yeah :)
<nacc> cpaelzer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344291/
<cpaelzer> nacc: fine for now
<nacc> cpaelzer: it seems to have worked (the importer), so i'm pushing the latest tree up now
<cpaelzer> nacc: thanks
<cpaelzer> nacc: I'll hopefully get to work on it tomorrow and let you know if I run into issues
<Braven> I have a problem with dns and multihone linux server. One interface is dhcp (used for deployment) and one is static. The issue is that the static DNS record keep getting over written by dhcp IP
<nacc> cpaelzer: alright, pushed!
<zul> coreycb/jamespage/ddav: is there a reason why we are still carrying this patch? could we send it upstream? https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/cinder/tree/debian/patches/fix-long-casting.patch
<coreycb> zul, seems like it could go upstream
<zul> coreycb: looks like it was a python2.7 problem fixed already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinder/+bug/1435242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435242 in cinder (Ubuntu) "Problematic type casting between int/long?" [High,Fix released]
<zul> coreycb: im going to drop it and keep a eye on the daily ppa
<coreycb> zul, cool sounds good
<kegan_> hi, friends. I've forsaken windows as my environment after spending
<kegan_> perhaps a week attempting to help a friend setup their MAMP stack
<kegan_> might one of you suggest a good server stack for a standard 16.x installation?
<kegan_> my MAMP worked fine, but I was so disgusted with the process I had to shower
<kegan_> and it never worked in the end, anyway
<kegan_> oh, look, a topic with precisely the answer to the question I asked
<kegan_> sorry
<kegan_> it was truncated, in my defense...
<kegan_> and at a point which I might not immediately assume such, being unfamiliar with this client
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-19
<Geom> is unfrar-free=unrar?
<Ben64> yes
<Guest4915> anyone able to help out with this question of mine? anyone able to help out with this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/838981/local-apt-mirror-says-release-cant-be-found-but-its-there-what-am-i-missing
<tarpman> Guest46640: trying to reach https://apt.devita.co/puppet to have a look at the files, but it's timing out
<tarpman> gorelative1: sorry, tab-complete fail ^
<gorelative1> probably dns
<tarpman> apt.devita.co is an alias for devita.co.
<tarpman> devita.co has address 68.2.71.66
<gorelative1> yeah add an alias to that ip
<gorelative1> its up i just got to it externally
<gorelative1> make sure itse https
<tarpman> can see it now, looking
<gorelative1> thanks
<gorelative1> tag me when you rsepond, im windowed out
<tarpman> gorelative1: looks like your webserver isn't sending the intermediate certificate
<gorelative1> its self signed internally it resolves right here in the lan
<gorelative1> and thats actually a comodo wildcard cert
<tarpman> gorelative1: the end certificate is fine, the root is fine and is in ca-certificates, it's the intermediate in between that's missing
<gorelative1> hmm
<tarpman> gorelative1: but that's different from the error you pasted, so I'll bypass that and carry on
<gorelative1> yah
<gorelative1> i dont think thats it because i dont get ssl warnigns on the server
<tarpman> gorelative1: after bypassing the ssl problem and adding the gpg key, I'm getting:
<tarpman> E: Failed to fetch https://apt.devita.co/puppet/dists/xenial/PC1/binary-all/Packages  404  Not Found
<gorelative1> what key did you add, what are those commands?
<tarpman> sources.list entry is
<tarpman> deb https://apt.devita.co/puppet xenial PC1 main
<tarpman> key was https://apt.puppetlabs.com/DEB-GPG-KEY-puppet
<tarpman> gorelative1: copied the sources.list from your askubuntu verbatim, and that's the only error I'm seeing - not seeing the error you originally posted at all :\
<gorelative1> hmm
<gorelative1> ran wget -qO - https://apt.puppetlabs.com/DEB-GPG-KEY-puppet | sudo apt-key add -
<gorelative1> tried apt-get update agsin
<gorelative1> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/32288c4a6b87a24438cc83c64a593a86
<gorelative1> if you look Packages is indeed missin
<gorelative1> binary-amd64 is the onyl one there
<tarpman> gorelative1: fine, but I don't get why you and I are getting different results. is your webserver/repo config at all different internally vs externally?
<gorelative1> nope
<gorelative1> its just nginx
<gorelative1> could my apt be caching something?
<tarpman> gorelative1: try apt-get -o Debug::acquire::https=1 update
<tarpman> gorelative1: yeah, there's probably some sort of caching - clear out /var/lib/apt/lists if you want to be sure
<gorelative1> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/0ecff235d736e5e9f4d6c26b0a0dfe03
<tarpman> gorelative1: hmm. do you have the ca-certificates package installed?
<gorelative1> yeah i need to add the intermediate looks like
<gorelative1> let me switch to http:// and see how it does
<tarpman> gorelative1: the intermediate is one issue, sure, but the gist you just put up looks like your /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt is screwed up
<tarpman> gorelative1: if you don't have ca-certificates installed, install it; if you do, maybe run update-ca-certificates to regenerate that
<gorelative1> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/0ecff235d736e5e9f4d6c26b0a0dfe03
<gorelative1> it throws warning
<gorelative1> i removed the ca's i added
<gorelative1> errors went away for update-ca-certificates
<gorelative1> looks like my ca's are messed up
<tarpman> gorelative1: so apt-get update gets as far as mine did now?
<gorelative1> no lol
<tarpman> :<
<gorelative1> i even changed sources.list  to use http and its still trying to use https
<gorelative1> i think hold on
<gorelative1> im forcing ssl
<gorelative1> k no errors with http
<gorelative1> so its the CAs i added
<gorelative1> gd comodo
<tarpman> godaddy and comodo? those are both normally part of the default root list anyway...
<gorelative1> namecheap
<gorelative1> not part of apparently lol
<gorelative1> no ca included and it fails
<gorelative1> with https
<gorelative1> ill combine the ca chain with my cert and see what that does
<tarpman> gorelative1: popping out for a bit, back later if you get stuck again
<gorelative1> tarpman, looks like the ca chain is borked and i cant get it to work :\ i just moved to http://
<gorelative1> using the latest chain from namecheap with cat'ing it together domain.crt ca-bundle.crt > domain-full.crt
<gorelative1> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=apt.devita.co
<gorelative1> had to add [arch=all] to apt-mirror list to get the binary-all
<gorelative1> thanks gain tarpman i set your answer as the right one
<pavlos> uvt-kvm: error: libvirt: Domain not found: no domain with matching name 'secondttest'
<pavlos> when trying to create a vm using uvtools
<pavlos> using this page ... https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cloud-images-and-uvtool.html
<pavlos> virsh all shows both firsttest and secondtest running
<Javezim> Anyone have an issue where ISCSITARGET maxes out 100% of one CPU Core?
<Javezim> As soon as a windows client connects to it, bam, 100% CPU Core
<Javezim> and it locks up
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: ping zesty isnt open yet, where should we stuff stuff for when its ready?
<coreycb> zul, I think you can upload and it'll sit in the queue for now
<coreycb> zul, we can also upload to the daily build ppas to get CI working
<zul> ack
<coreycb> zul, https://launchpad.net/~openstack-ubuntu-testing/+archive/ubuntu/ocata
<coreycb> zul, I'm going to start working through ci failures
<zul> coreycb: just packaging a new dependency
<coreycb> zul, ah, which one?  I just noticed monasca-statsd is needed by designate
<zul> yes that one
<coreycb> zul, cool
<coreycb> zul, I'll look at heat
<zul> coreycb: keystone needs a newer oslo.policy
<coreycb> zul, ok
<zul> coreycb: hah no python3 for monasca-statsd
<coreycb> zul, really?  it shouldn't have made it through global-requirements review if that's the case.
<zul> coreycb: yeah that file is empty
<coreycb> zul, I'd open a bug
<zul> coreycb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/monasca/+bug/1634901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634901 in Monasca "monasca-statsd" [Undecided,New]
<zul> coreycb: monasca-statsd uploaded to the ppa
<coreycb> zul, great. are you pushing that repo to ubuntu-server-dev?
<zul> coreycb: yeah sure
<coreycb> zul, ok
<zul> coreycb: how?
<coreycb> zul, I'd model it after the existing packages and use this workflow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CorePackages
<zul> lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/monasca-statsd
<Braven> is there away to control if an interface registers in DNS
<sweb> what's the best solution for  high availability in ubuntu servers ?
<andol> sweb: That's entirely service specific.
<sweb> andol: i read somthing about bgp anycast ... can i run this solution by software ? or i need hardware and ISP configuration ?
<sweb> i used DNS round robin (multiple A record) but seems be it's not for HA
<sweb> i need the solution can be used entirely with software (Operation System and Software)
<andol> sweb: Had you been doing your own BGP you would very likely have known that. So yeah, an anycast solution would require the assistance of your ISP,
<andol> sweb: Having a DNS failover is valuable as a much-better-than-nothing alternative when an entire site falls down. Yet, there is a lot to gain by making each individual site more resilient.
<sweb> andol: best solution is Dns round robin ... cause end user can better find out which server can accessible ... butin solutoin like dns health checker will be check server network from server to server and that's not good enough ... but i can find out why this good soltion is not implemented well on clients like wget ... modern browsers use it but with long timeout check
<Logos01> Howdy, folks. Anyone have a notion as to why an Ubuntu 16.04 box created via Vagrant would fail to generate its ssh host keys upon first startup?
<andol> Logos01: As in it has no ssh host keys, or as it doesn't get a new unique one?
<Logos01> andol: As in it somehow winds up with none and doesn't generate any.
<andol> Logos01: Sounds like a problem with a particular box? Not seeing that issue with the official Ubuntu boxes.
<Logos01> andol: I'm using the bento repo's boxes and building them myself via packer; the initial run works fine, but once I make my local customizations and do a vagrant package, somehow the ssh keys are getting purged and they don't get created when using that box later.
<Logos01> For now I've put a hack in place by having a oneshot service invoke a script to regenerate the keys if they're absent before SSH starts but that is peculiar.
<Logos01> (I can't actually use the official Ubuntu boxes for a few reasons one of which being that they only support Virtualbox.)
<andol> Afraid I don't know Packer well enough to help you there.
<Logos01> andol: It's possible that the "Vagrant Package" command strips the keys out but that's irritating.
<andol> Not a big fan of VirtualBox either, but a while back I decided that my Vagrant usage would become so much easier if I just accepted having VirtualBox in the background.
<Logos01> andol: I've been doing alright with libvirt mostly.
<Logos01> I suspect I'd have this problem no matter what though because if it's anywhere that it's breaking down, it's the packaging process.
<coreycb> zul, jamespage, ddellav: ok I think we're all populated: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/+git
<coreycb> the new repos will need new upstream releases before they're useful.   pristine-tar and upstream branches are empty right now.
<zul> coreycb: can you put the script somewhere so if you did miss anything then we can rerun
<coreycb> zul, sure
<zul> coreycb:  sweet....lets get busy
<zul> rhetorically
<coreycb> awkward silence
<zul> heh
<coreycb> :)
<coreycb> zul, https://github.com/coreycb/pkg-scripts/blob/master/pkg-lp-to-ubuntu-server-dev
<nacc> coreycb: zul: fwiw, have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging/GitWorkflow ?
<nacc> it's what the server team is using for managing source packages in git
<coreycb> nacc, no but I've been meaning to
<nacc> coreycb: :)
<coreycb> nacc, thanks for the reminder :)
<nacc> i'm going to be sending a follow-up e-mail today hopefully to the MLs, with the latest developments, etc
<nacc> it's not in and of itself dgit/gbp compatible necessarily (no pristine-tar branch, etc.), but i'm open to feedback and comments :)
<rbasak> The difference here is that coreycb is the source of the packaging, rather than a consumer as in most of the packages our team looks after.
<rbasak> He might still find git-dsc-commit useful if another Ubuntu developer uploads without using the official git tree.
<rbasak> But otherwise, I'm not sure our workflow makes sense for him. He doesn't do merges, for example, only new upstream versions.
<nacc> rbasak: ah ok
<coreycb> rbasak, nacc: this might be useful to us, thanks for sharing.  we do a little bit of merging.  one of the issues we have is that new releases of openstack are developed in experimental, so we don't get any merge-o-matic benefits.
<Braven> My servers are multihomed. They have two network interfaces.  I only want to register Interface One in Windows DNS and not register interface two.  I have created a static entry on Windows DNS server using Interface One's IP.  But since the servers are part of Active Directory, they can up date their DNS record and the servers are randomly updating DNS with Interface TWO's IP. I would like to know if I can prevent
<Braven>  the servers from updating DNS with Interface TWO's IP.
<tarpman> Braven: I'm not aware of anything on the ubuntu side that would be automatically updating DNS. normally that's done by the DHCP server as part of handling the DHCP request.
<Braven> I have network trace show it
<Braven> the IP are static
<Braven> so there is no setting in ubuntu that say do not update DNS with this IP
<Braven> or do not register this IP in dns
<tarpman> I don't know. the fact that it would be doing it at all is news to me
<tarpman> shutting up now, sorry I don't know enough about that to help
<Braven> in windows u just uncheck a box
<nacc> coreycb: we import anyting that launchpad sees as published, so experimental, if used does get picked up
<nacc> coreycb: if you want to send me a source pacakge, i can do a test import for you to see what the tree looks like
<nacc> *source package name
<rbasak> Braven: how are you configuring the network? /etc/network/interfaces? If using DHCP, then the configuration of dhclient might be relevant here. But I didn't think it did DNS updates by default.
<rbasak> My guess would be that the Windows side is doing it in your case.
<rbasak> I'd look into the configuration of your Windows DHCP server.
<coreycb> nacc, thanks. let me get back to you.  i want to use a package that needs a merge so I can go through the workflow.
<rbasak> But if you're using DHCP on the Ubuntu side, you can definitely tweak pretty much the entire DHCP request process in dhclient's configuration.
<nacc> coreycb: ack, sounds good
<Braven> rbasak: interface ONE is using MAAS for DHCP
<Braven> sorry I mean interface TWO is using MAAS for DHCP
<Braven> rbasak: are familiar with MAAS?
<Braven> I am I the only person on earth does not want ubuntu to register itself in windows DNS server
<Smurphy> I am using linux servers for everything. why?
<Smurphy> Only, I don't use Windows to screw my network. I configure the linux servers as being authoritative, and Windows has nothing to say. Period.
<Smurphy> It works.
<patdk-lap> braven, yes
<patdk-lap> it's normal for a dhcp client to resgister itself wit hthe authorative dns server for what it was assigned
<patdk-lap> doesn't matter if it is windows or any other server
<nacc> rbasak: one thing i meant to say earlier; even if not directly useful to coreycb, I think based upon smoser's experience, it is pretty handy to have a `git blame` for files ina  source package :) and i was basing it purely off looking at the script linked to and it resembles in some ways what the importer does (for the latest version, at least)
<echosystm> hi guys
<echosystm> i need to run a DNS server for a delegated subdomain
<echosystm> all i need is some A records
<echosystm> what is the easiest way to do this? i'd like to avoid bind if possible
<echosystm> are any alternatives worth investigating? nsd? ??
<mwhudson> can an ~ubuntu-server admin subscribe the team to bugs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-1.7
<rbasak> mwhudson: should that still be an ~ubuntu-server thing or should it be foundations now?
<rbasak> jgrimm: ^
<mwhudson> rbasak: good point
<rbasak> I don't want to block you though. Shall I do it anyway, and you can think/ask about it?
<rbasak> Given that previously the previous version is already ~ubuntu-server.
<mwhudson> rbasak: would be nice
<mwhudson> i mean, in practice i'm going to handle the bugs and i'm subscribed already
<mwhudson> but this is about what if i am MIA
<mwhudson> such as e.g. paternity leave...
<nacc> rbasak: jgrimm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23351245/
<nacc> from http://paste.ubuntu.com/23351249/
<nacc> adding vcs to the update-maintainer parameters
<rbasak> mwhudson: done, though it looks like foundations are already subscribed?
<mwhudson> rbasak: yeah, turns out i could do that myself
<mwhudson> rbasak: just wanted to make it match golang-1.6, if we decide something different is more appropriate we should change both i guess
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> That makes sense.
<notuvo> is self-hosting an email server difficult?
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-20
<Javezim> #join /r/homelab
<maswan> No. Good spam filtering is though.
<notuvo> I'd like to try it. I've only tested with a local setup. I'll figure out the spam filter when I'm get the first spam.
<RoyK> notuvo: good luck - I've had my own domain since '98 and I receive a wee bit of spam to put it mildly ;)
<Ben64> there are quite a number of email servers that won't accept mail from you without jumping through a bunch of hoops
<nacc> coreycb: if you want to look: https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/python-oslo.db based upon the example from that script ;) `usd-clone python-oslo.db; gitk` shows a fun picture
<Ben64> it's so much easier to let google deal with the email
 * RoyK still has his own zimbra server
<RoyK> I like having my own machine for my private stuff
<notuvo> I like the privacy aspect
<jgrimm> rbasak, mwhudson: wrt golang & friends.  yeah, i sent mwhudson an email on that back in sept.. just hadn't gotten around to poking him as was low-priority cleanup.
<mwhudson> heh you did?
<jgrimm> yeah, looks like sept 12. from my sent email.  "golang subscription cleanups"
<mwhudson> jgrimm: ah heh
<mwhudson> jgrimm: i think it makes sense then to remove ~ubuntu-server from both golang-1.6 and golang-1.7
<mwhudson> jgrimm: sorry for dropping that!
<jgrimm> mwhudson, no worries at all!! as in email.. super low priority.  :)
<BadboyKAS> hey how are you??
<BadboyKAS> i was wondering whats the best way to virtualize windows 7
<BadboyKAS> 32bit
<BadboyKAS> I want to run multple vpn's/tunnels on differnt windows 7 installations
<caliculk> So I have a bit of an issue, after upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04.1, I now experience this with DHClient: http://pastebin.com/xMNbhqTE :(
<caliculk> I stopped that halfway through, but it attempted to request EVERY IP address available on the network.
<caliculk> Not sure if this is a fault of the DHCP server or the DHCP client.
<caliculk> For what it is worth, I am using this NIC:  Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<sb_9> does command du -hc ./ | grep total   &     df -hT ./  are have any difference? both are showing different values
<frickler> jamespage: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/tripleo/+bug/1632538 ? we are affected by this, too, seem rdo would have python-rfc3986==0.3.1 instead of 0.2.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632538 in tripleo "Using generate_service_certificate and undercloud_public_vip in undercloud.conf breaks nova" [Medium,Triaged]
<jamespage> frickler, i saw
<frickler> jamespage: I just saw that Debian still only has 0.2.0, too, so pinged zigo about it
<jamespage> frickler, testing has 0.3
<jamespage> .x
<jamespage> frickler, I can't repro with the test case in that bug
<jamespage> frickler, oh no I can
<jamespage> on yakkety it works OK
<jamespage> on xenial it exhibits the problem
<frickler> jamespage: yes, we were running on xenial, too
<jamespage> diff in the underlying py2.7 version
<frickler> ouch
<jamespage> well maybe
<jamespage> but makes the SRU tricky, as the source for xenial/newton -> yakkety
<jamespage> but not insurmountable
<jamespage> that said we actually pull that package directly from xenial release, not from the UCA
<jamespage> so I think its appropriate to fix in Ubuntu directly rather than the uca
<irctc564> hi there, using 14.04 w/ php7 pecl refuses to work normally, already have xml ext, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352608/
<jamespage> frickler, ignoreme I have something odd in my local install
<jamespage> fresh yakkety fails as well
<frickler> jamespage: not sure whether I would call that good news, but hopefully makes it easier to fix ;)
<frickler> jamespage: fyi, this is a simple way to show the bug in python-rfc3096 directly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352701/
<jamespage> frickler, yeah got it
<jamespage> uploaded to proposed for xenial and yakkety - SRU team subscrbied
<irctc564> :?
<sarnold> irctc564: if you replaced the php5 with php7 you're pretty much on your own..
<sarnold> irctc564: if you want php7, the easiest way to get it and still get decent help from folks is to use 16.04 LTS instead of 14.04 LTS
<sarnold> irctc564: but as it is, we know nothing about your system and would find it hard to give advice
<irctc564> well, i can give ssh access
<irctc564> but only in pm
<frickler> jamespage: I compiled a list of mismatches of newton-uca against global-requirements.txt@stable/newton: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23353006/ it is not complete as I didn't take the time to look up all possible nonstandard package names, but it still looks pretty long to me :-S of course not all of this need to have a big impact, too, but the potential seems to be there
<frickler> jamespage: getting updates in should be pretty harmless, too. not sure what to do about stuff violating upper constraints
<jamespage> frickler, some might be possible - but we won't be able to put in any major version bumps that are not already in yakkety
<frickler> jamespage: some might even affect only things you did not package at all, I just wanted to know how many more bugs like the one above might be hiding there
<jamespage> frickler, anything related to testing or documentation tool chain should not be impacting
<jamespage> frickler, thanks for looking at this - coreycb also has some general version mismatch reporting going on as well - this intersects so lets figure out where the gap is atm
<jamespage> its probably in tertiary depends i.e. ones not directly under openstack
<jamespage> that rfc one was a drop tho
<jamespage> happens sometimes apologies
<coreycb> frickler, jamespage: thanks for the info on mismatches. we've made some really good effort to be at upper-constraints for everything that's directly openstack but I think we can do better with other upper-constraints.
<coreycb> frickler, fyi this is a recent tool update (currently runs behind our firewall) but you can run yourself.  see line 12+: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reports-dev/ubuntu-reports/trunk/view/head:/server/cloud-archive/version-tracker/README.txt
<coreycb> it reports the upper-constraints version vs what's in the cloud archive.  downfall is it only reports on pkgs that are in the cloud archive.  I think I'll adjust that to ensure everything from u-c is included in the report.
<frickler> coreycb: did a local run and for newton it looks pretty well indeed, but if you could amend that to also include non-u-c libraries that would be great.
<coreycb> frickler, I agree, I'll take a stab at that
<smoser> nacc, https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/308931
<smoser> or rbasak if he wants to review that obvious bug fix.
<coreycb> ddellav, zul, new os-testr and requests-mock uploaded (in zesty queue)
<zul> smoser: k
<RoyK> any idea how I can traverse a filesystem and find files with incorrect unicode chars?
<sarnold> RoyK: the moreutils package has an isutf8 tool
<RoyK> sarnold: thanks
<nil_> any pro on apparmor?
<RoyK> !ask | nil_
<ubottu> nil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frickler> coreycb: a version of osc that doesn't display "WARNING: openstackclient.common.utils is deprecated and will be removed after Jun 2017. Please use osc_lib.utils" everytime it is called would be nice, too. I though I had created a bug for that, but can't find it now
<frickler> coreycb: 2.3.0 on xenial is fine, 3.2.0 from newton has this self-deprecation
<nil_> any idea on the best way to get the url a user used to download a file from logs? which apps to monotorize etc? thanks
<sarnold> nil_: that's a bit too open-ended to solve; are they downloading through a proxy? using a specific tool?
<frickler> zul: coreycb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-openstackclient/+bug/1634579 is not "fix released" in Ubuntu packaging I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634579 in python-openstackclient (Ubuntu) "Deprecation warnings for openstackclient" [Undecided,Fix released]
<frickler> but a nice coincidence getting a bug marked resolved only minutes before trying to find it again ... ;)
<zul> frickler: thanks...reopned it
<zul> frickler: should be fixed in 3.3
<frickler> zul: it is, but I'm not sure whether that can be used together with Newton without issues
<zul> frickler: i been using it for a while
<frickler> zul: if you have a build for it, I could give it a bit of testing here.
<zul> frickler: i dont
<zul> coreycb: when you getback can you add python-tenacity to ~ubuntu-server-dev its needed for python-networking-ovn
<jgrimm> caribou, fyi.. my team was unanimous +1 on using irc meeting to coordinate STS v Server team collisions (SRUs, bugs, merges even).  Let's cover during  your section on the agenda.
<docmur> I'm trying to set the password complixity on a server I have running Ubuntu 16.04, to 16 characters, mix of lower case, upper case, numbers and different characters, I tried this in /etc/pam.d/common_password password        [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so obscure sha512 try_first_pass retry=3 minlength=16 lcredit=2 ucredit=2 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 difok=4 but I just logged out and loggin
<docmur> in and was about to set a 8 character password on my server
<nil_> anyone has an idea on how i could log/get the url an user used to download something using wget/curl/ etc..?
<patdk-wk> bash history?
<patdk-wk> http proxy server?
<nacc> yeah, i think you'd only be able to do it (automatically) by forcing everyting to go through a local proxy that logs
<nacc> but even that could be circumvented, i think
<patdk-wk> how?
<patdk-wk> if you don't allow http access to anything else
<nacc> ah yes, that'd avoid that
<nacc> :)
<moparisthebest> I just upgraded my remote server from 14.04 to 16.04, and eth0 is nowhere to be found and won't come up
<moparisthebest> and I have to fix it via a very crappy remote console, any ideas?
<moparisthebest> eth1 and docker and lxc interfaces, all of them are there
<moparisthebest> just not my single public one...
<nacc> moparisthebest: probably it's en0 or so
<nacc> moparisthebest: try passing net.ifnames=0 to the kernel
<moparisthebest> when I do ifup en0 it says 'Unknown interface en0'
<nacc> moparisthebest: well, i did say 'or so', it might be something else
<moparisthebest> should that kernel param give them the old names?
<moparisthebest> it's booting with that now
<nacc> moparisthebest: yes, it should disable the https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ from systemd, aiui
<moparisthebest> nacc: still same eth1 and no eth0
<moparisthebest> is there a way to find whatever name it assigned them?
<moparisthebest> if they don't show in ifconfig or ip addr that is?
<nacc> moparisthebest: are they detected per `dmesg` ?
<moparisthebest> oh wait, that's different
<moparisthebest> before ifup eth0 says unknown interface
<moparisthebest> now it says 'cannot find device eth0, failed to bring up eth0'
<moparisthebest> nacc: so I have an encrypted disk, and dropbear running in pre-boot to let me ssh in and unlock the disk
<moparisthebest> and *that* works, so I know the drivers and hardware are still good, right?
<nacc> moparisthebest: eth0 isn't show in `ifconfig -a` either?
<moparisthebest> dmesg says 'eth0: renamed from veth2c693d2'
<moparisthebest> whatever that means
<nacc> moparisthebest: this is a VM?
<moparisthebest> nacc: ifconfig -a does not show it either
<nacc> i guess it doesn't need to be
<moparisthebest> and no, a dedicated server
<nacc> moparisthebest: that's the only mention of eth0 in dmesg?
<moparisthebest> no, actually
<moparisthebest> r8169 (the driver I suppose?) says eth1 renamed from eth0
<moparisthebest> then 2 of those eth0: renamed from veth*
<moparisthebest> where * is both different
<moparisthebest> this machine has 2 physical interfaces, one internal-only, one public
<moparisthebest> they were eth0 and eth1
<moparisthebest> so I have a ton of files in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/init/
<moparisthebest> they seem to interfere and take preference when I tell systemctl to stop or disable a service
<moparisthebest> could any of them be a problem?
<moparisthebest> *should* there be anything there?
<nacc> moparisthebest: yeah, both are still shipped with a bunch of packages; iirc, the init.d scripts get switched to systemd on the fly when they source lsb-init-functions
<jmundine> anyone in the dfw area looking for a job?
<jmundine> Let me rephrase that---- Any one in dfw area looking for an ubuntu server admin job?
<jmundine> Okay, what about someone from england???
<ikonia> ?
<jmundine> I guess it's too late to petition europe right now
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> you're aware your in #ubuntu-server a channel to discuss and support the ubuntu server platform ?
<jmundine> oh, we're looking to hire an ubuntu server admin... And my company refuses to use a recruiter
<jmundine> I know; Was just trying something different
<ikonia> not really appropriate
<jmundine> wow, facism exists in irc now... Not exactly on topic but a bit off to the side... well, have fun in your own private little world
<mybalzitch> what an idiot
<Lartza> Why does php-smbclient install it's conf as /etc/php/mods-available/smbclient.ini?
<Lartza> When the expected path is /etc/php/7.0/mods-available
<mybalzitch> Lartza: file a bug report with the package maintainer
<Lartza> So it is a bug?
<mybalzitch> or an oversight
<Lartza> Oh it's already filed
<mybalzitch> beautiful
<Lartza> In july
<mybalzitch> oh
<mybalzitch> lol.
<mybalzitch> gg package maintainer
<Lartza> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-smbclient/+bug/1579034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579034 in php-smbclient (Ubuntu) "installs smbclient.ini to wrong directory when used with php 7" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lartza> I mean at least it's marked as Confirmed :P
<Lartza> It's actually filed in May
<Lartza> July is just when launchpad janitor made it confirmed
<Lartza> Something positive is that it's fixed in yakkety but :P
<powersj> nacc: around still?
<nacc> powersj: ack
<powersj> nacc: looking at old bugs, came across one for euca2ools, which is no longer in Debian
<powersj> well not in testing/unstable
<powersj> but it is fixed upstream
<powersj> if we wanted the fix, would it have to go through debian first?
<nacc> powersj: i see it in experimental/testing/unstable?
<nacc> powersj: according to rmadison
<powersj> nacc: my bad, I was using web ui and left it on stable
<nacc> powersj: np
<powersj> ok so gotta fix it there
<powersj> thx
<nacc> powersj: so i take it it's not already fixed in 3.1.0 ?
<nacc> Lartza: i'll look at it
<powersj> nacc: correct
<nacc> Lartza: sorry, i'm subscribed to all php bugs, but not necessarily all php- bugs
<nacc> powersj: how about the one in experimental :)
<powersj> nacc: nope
<nacc> powersj: ack so it might need a backport from upstream to Z and X then. And I would submittodebian from the Z tree at the same time
<powersj> nacc: ok thanks!
<powersj> one more... is there a short cut to using rmadison with debian other than typing the -u URL?
<nacc> rmadison -u debian
<powersj> sigh... so easy
<powersj> thanks!
<nacc> powersj: check `man rmadison` -u section, there's 5 by default
<nacc> although udd is defunct
 * nacc wonders how hard it would be to add ubuntu-new to that, if it's exposed
<nacc> powersj: 5 aliases that is, to be clear
<Two-4-Flinching> hujo
<jgrimm> powersj, what's euca2tools bug?
<jgrimm> powersj, err. euca2ools
<powersj> LP# 1527341
<jgrimm> powersj, talk to smoser tomorrow about that one
<powersj> jgrimm: ok
<jgrimm> powersj, i'm not sure we even care about that anymore, but also cirros is his pet project
<jgrimm> powersj, but looks reasonable/trivial to fix .. go for it, good one to cut your teeth on, tool & processwise
<powersj> jgrimm: yeah that is what I was thinking :)
<powersj> seemed easy enough
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-21
<adonaros> Hello team/group.. i seem to be having a bit of trouble with postfix and sieve. i think its simple. anyone want to take a stab at it?
<patdk-lap> adonaros, postfix and sieve don't even work together
<adonaros> patdk-lap: sorry
<adonaros> dovecot **.
<antares231> hello everyone. im complete beginner about linux server. where do i start to learn? sorry for my english :-[
<frickler> jamespage: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/tripleo/+bug/1632538 once you have the new python-rfc3986 package available, I think you should also respin the python-nova package to explicitly require the new version. otherwise nova installations might still be broken unless people do package upgrades for everything
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632538 in python-rfc3986 (Ubuntu Zesty) "Using generate_service_certificate and undercloud_public_vip in undercloud.conf breaks nova" [Medium,Triaged]
<frickler> running our deployment with python-rfc3986==0.2.2 works fine now
<rbasak> nacc: looks like there are still three unverified bacula SRU bugs. Please could you take a look?
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help as I can't seem to start mysql this morning, I get this error: ExecStart=/usr/sbin/mysqld (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<Lartza> There should be an error
<sarnold> jonah: check journalctl for log messages?
<jonah> sarnold: getting this:
<jonah> /usr/bin/mysql -v
<jonah> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Lartza> ... journalctl -u mysql
<sarnold> how about mysqld?
<Lartza> sarnold, Afaik some genius named the service just "mysql"
<Lartza> Not mariadb, not mysqld, mysql...
<sarnold> ah
<RoyK> Lartza: as you can see in the source code, the name of the internal bits hasn't been changed https://github.com/MariaDB/server
<Lartza> RoyK, So?
<RoyK> the command is still mysql, the daemon is mysqld etc
<Lartza> Yet the systemd unit to start the daemon is mysql.service
<RoyK> makes sense
<Lartza> Not really
<RoyK> anyway - feel free to file a bug
<Lartza> mariadb ships a mariadb.service and iirc mysql-server had mysqld.service so mysql.service is just...
<Lartza> I don't see how that makes sense
<RoyK> Lartza: looks like you're right - I'm not sure which version of mariadb ubuntu has, though
<Lartza> xenial seems to have 10.0.27
<RoyK> Lartza: just checked in the mariadb 10.0 source - there it's called mysql.service
<Lartza> Hmm :/
<RoyK> ./dist/Ubuntu/mariadb-server-10.0.postinst:  deb-systemd-helper unmask mysql.service > /dev/null
<RoyK> that's in server/debian
<RoyK> https://github.com/MariaDB/server/blob/10.0/debian/dist/Debian/mariadb-server-10.0.postinst
<sarnold> maybe check sources.debian.net instead, who knows how close 'upstream' mariadb is to our packaging
<dlloyd> anyone else seeing SERVFAIL when resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sarnold> dlloyd: known issue, our dns providers are under ddos attack
<dlloyd> ah ok
<dlloyd> thanks
<Pjusur> If I have two interfaces on the same subnett, but I want to enforce that all outgoing traffic goes from a specific interface, how do I accomplish this? IPtables?
<sarnold> Pjusur: first guess, the 'ip' utility probably has a way to express this; maybe via setting one link up and another link down, or via routes, or perhaps you have to get familiar with http://lartc.org/howto/ to figure it out...
<lordievader> Setting the metrics should do that, right?
<sarnold> I'd hope so
<sarnold> ahh, that's in ip-route. funny, I didn't expect that
<frickler> coreycb: plugin.py(16): from openstackclient.common import utils
<RoyK> hm - this canonical livepatch - how does that work with automatic updates? will the latter still upgrade kernels and ask for reboots? I can't find any docs on this
<sarnold> RoyK: it should; some things can't be live-patched, and not all CVEs will be livepatched
<coreycb> frickler, I'm not sure which client that plugin.py is coming from but I think probably one of your client packages is not upgraded to newton
<RoyK> sarnold: ok, guess I'll just wait and see - never tried that sort of thing before
<coreycb> frickler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23359293/
<joelio> RoyK: I doubt it needs a reboot, it'll be using kpatch/kexec one would assume. They'll be brief downtime, but not a wait for a full POST
<sarnold> joelio: no, the live patching is using the in-kernel live patching mechanism. It's instant.
<sarnold> joelio: there's some safeguards around making sure that processes currently executing in the kernel don't see the changes until after they return to userspace, but it should be visible to all processes on their next time entering the kernel
<sarnold> joelio: this kind of live system patching of course won't work for everything; there's some things that can only be fixed by tearing the whole thing down via a reboot. So it's still important to reboot into new kernels occasoinally
<beisner> hi coreycb, dosaboy - promoted python-oslo.service 0.9.0-1~cloud1 to liberty-updates in the cloud archiive re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oslo.service/+bug/1524907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1524907 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive liberty "[SRU] Race condition in SIGTERM signal handler" [High,Fix released]
<joelio> sarnold: interesting, I'd just assumed it was leveraging kpatch/kexec.. will do some digging into this
<sarnold> joelio: http://chrisarges.net/2015/09/21/livepatch-on-ubuntu.html
<joelio> sarnold: thanks
<joelio> sarnold: that mentions kpatch?
<sarnold> joelio: yeah, sorry, I focussed entirely on 'kexec' in your original statement, heh
<joelio> sarnold: no worries :)
<coreycb> thanks beisner
<powersj> rbasak: during triage last night came across lp# 1483093 which is marked incomplete for >60 days, any idea why it showed up?
<rbasak> powersj: not sure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/1483093/+activity doesn't suggest anything. Did I introduce a bug in the script?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1483093 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) ".archive.ubuntu.com is non inclusive" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<powersj> rbasak: I wondered that, however if you look at all the bugs page for squid-deb-proxy it shows up there as well
<coreycb> beisner, can you do a full sweep of liberty-proposed -> liberty-updates for bug 1619452?
<ubottu> bug 1619452 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive liberty "[SRU] liberty point releases" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619452
<rbasak> powersj: for me its ordering looks correct in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bugs?orderby=-date_last_updated&start=0
<powersj> rbasak: I agree, I guess I did not expect to see that bug at all given it should have expired, but I just realized it is assigned to someone so it won't expire
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> I thought the problem was that my script showed it up when not requesting a 2015 date range? Or did that not happen?
<rbasak> Or is the script supposed to show it up?
<powersj> no the query that I ran was for 2015, so it correctly showed up
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> Shall we unassign it?
<powersj> yeah
<rbasak> Done
<powersj> cool :) thx
<rbasak> (I didn't feel that needed an explanation as the bug is Incomplete and clear on what needs to happen next anyway)
<powersj> agreed
<rabbitdew> I just added a hard disk to my ubuntu VM to expand the drive on /var. I'm using LVM but I forgot to use fdisk to write a partition table to the new disk and format it LVM before adding it as a pv, growing the vg, extending the lv, and expanding the filesystem
<rabbitdew> I don't think there's anyway that filesystem has started to fill up onto the unpartitioned space. But partprobe now throws 'Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!' I'm really concerned it's going to bork out. Any ideas on how I can revert this?
<rabbitdew> I'm using ext4. Can only expand a mounted fs
<rbasak> What did you add as the pv? The whole disk then and not a partition?
<rabbitdew> yes
<rbasak> AFAIK, that's an acceptable and stable situation. Partitioning tools won't be able to understand the disk, that's all.
<rabbitdew> THe whole disk (/dev/sdb)
<rbasak> I'm not aware of anything that will let you change that without severe hackery (except for removing the data and dropping the pv, etc)
<RoyK> rabbitdew: so pvcreate /dev/sdb ; vgextend somevg /dev/sdb ; lvextend -L something /path/to/my_lv?
<rabbitdew> RoyK: yep, that's exactly what I did
<RoyK> and then just resize2fs /dev/whatever ?
<rabbitdew> Yeah
<RoyK> no arguments to resize2fs?
<rbasak> I see that pvresize exists.
<rabbitdew> resize2fs /dev/logicalvolume
<RoyK> rabbitdew: can you pastebin it all, please, including messages?
<rbasak> So perhaps you could use that to shrink the PV a little, then use some tool to move the data up the disk, then create a partition table that fits where the data is. I don't know to what extent LVM will accept that, and that does qualify as severe hackery in my book.
<RoyK> pvmove
<rbasak> Oh, neat.
<rbasak> But still, creating the partition table after the data is there is pretty hacky!
<RoyK> just don't do it
<rbasak> Yeah I agree
<rbasak> Not worth it going wrong.
<RoyK> rabbitdew: how big was the lv before you extended it?
<rbasak> (or worse, leaving a latent problem for it to explode in a few years' time)
<RoyK> rabbitdew: first of all - do you have a good backup?
<rabbitdew> =) No I sure don't
<rabbitdew> I had just created the vm yesterday as a logstash server
<rabbitdew> http://pastebin.com/XmDefqHn
<RoyK> rabbitdew: then - first of all - make one - there are cloud services out there that work well, crashplan, for instance
<RoyK> rabbitdew: what's the output of vgs?
<beisner> hi coreycb - yep, on that liberty sru / point release pkgs now.
<rabbitdew> RoyK: I'm pretty sure it was 60GB before I resized it. Here's vgs and vgdisplay http://pastebin.com/FE2gsZmP
<RoyK> rabbitdew: what about pvs and lvs?
<rabbitdew> http://pastebin.com/nZY0t2KR
<RoyK> rabbitdew: next time, if you want to use the whole disk for expansion, just do lvextend -l +100%FREE
<rabbitdew> RoyK: Ah, that's what I had wanted to do. I'll do that in the future.
<RoyK> you can do it now as well
<RoyK> anyway - what did resize2fs say?
<RoyK> rabbitdew: partprobe now throws 'Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!' <-- I've seen similar messages when not using partitions
<rabbitdew> I closed the terminal I had it open, so I don't have its output. But it didn't throw any errors
<RoyK> parts in Linux seem to default to the thought of that everything must be on a partition
<rabbitdew> It really might be cool, but I should put a good backup plan into place
<RoyK> never had issues with it, though, apart from those messages
<rabbitdew> I'll know later today
<rabbitdew> I should have more than 60G of data written to it by later this afternoon
<RoyK> anyway, please give backups a thought
<RoyK> disks fail, it's in their nature, like everything else
<rabbitdew> Thanks a lot for helping, also thanks rbasak
<rabbitdew> Yeah, I hear you. I'm pretty good about backing up my workstation/laptop and everything else. Because of politics I had to fight to get a logstash server in the first place
<rabbitdew> Disk space is cheap
<RoyK> rabbitdew: if this is work related, I hope you have a good, centralised backup solution ;)
<nacc> rbasak: ack, will do that to day
<nacc> *today
<caravaggio971> hi there
<caravaggio971> can anyone help me in restoring a backup i made with rsnapshot?
<theGoat> so updated one of my ubuntu instances to 16.04, i have added service to systemd for freeradius.  now when i do a service freeradius start, it just hangs...when i control c out of and do a ps it's running....not sure what's hanging it.  how can i debug it?
<caravaggio971> #ubuntu-it
<nacc> jgrimm: fyi, i think the imports are all updated in usd-import-team
<jgrimm> nacc, cool, i'll take a look today
<nacc> jgrimm: thanks
<misterpink> anyone successfully setup dropbox on ubuntu server?  tried 100 different ways and always get a permissions error.  used an older version of dropbox that worked however it is no longer supported
<misterpink> "unset DISPLAY" solved the permissions error issue
<nacc> rbasak: i think i got them all, can you confirm?
<ivoks> nacc: rbasak https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bacula/+bug/1553563 ; fix confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1553563 in bacula (Ubuntu Xenial) "bconsole to Bacula Director fails with authorization problem message" [Medium,Fix committed]
<stoned> Hello, is it advisable to upgrade from 14 LTS to 16 LTS?
<RoyK> stoned: do you need to?
<stoned> Or should I spin up a new server for 16 and go from there
<RoyK> stoned: if you need the new stuff in 16.04, just do-release-upgrade the 14.04 one - should work fine
<stoned> Well, kind of.
<RoyK> stoned: if you don't need the new stuff, the old one will work fine and it'll be supported until march 2019
<stoned> Or actually, maybe not, but... to save money
<stoned> I need to run a website, try some web software that is only available via snaps
<stoned> Rocketchat server for chat.stoned.io
<RoyK> setup a vm, then
<stoned> yeah, another vm is $20 bucks.
<stoned> :)
 * RoyK mostly runs his stuff on his own hardware
<stoned> you must have good b/w
<stoned> and good h/w
<stoned> my desktop  is this
<stoned> OS: Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64/x86_64-Distro: Debian 8.6-CPU: 4 x Intel Core2 Quad (3775.073 MHz)-Processes: 670-Uptime: 1d 4h 4m-Users: 6-Load Average: 0.21-Memory Usage: 3711.03MB/8002.49MB (-15.64%)-Disk Usage: 3392.89GB/3734.40GB (90.86%)
<stoned> that's all I go.
<stoned> got*
<stoned> Who is a good ubuntu server vps provider that cheap/affordable/reliable etc. ? or is that not a good quetion here?
<RoyK> stoned: should be sufficient to setup a few VMs
<RoyK> a small webserver won't need more than half a gigabyte of RAM anyway, and CPU doesn't seem to be your bottleneck
<stoned> Well, I'm on really crappy bandwidth.
<RoyK> how much?
<stoned> it's more about reliability, the lines here suck
<RoyK> I see
<stoned> it' goes out like every couple of hours if not less
<RoyK> then - what is it you need for that new webserver that isn't in 14.04?
<stoned> I think this thing called snaps, the rocketchat server is only available from it
<RoyK> stoned: heh - I switched to a new ISP some five years back and the worst downtime I've had since then was an hour or two when one of their servers went down (plus perhaps an annual hang on the router)
<stoned> I don't even really  need to upgrade, I prefer older/stable/secure software
<RoyK> right - snaps isn't in 14.04 and probably won't be
<stoned> <- comcast customer
<stoned> woe is me.
<stoned> here is my currnet problem
<RoyK> stoned: what sort of vm do you currently have? openvz or kvm?
<stoned> https://paste.debian.net/plainh/f8575843
<stoned> This is my current issue
<stoned> I'm on  Rackspace ATM and with ubuntu 14
<stoned> I just wanted to play around with some chat backends
<stoned> I guess, I should spin up another server for playing around and leave this alone?
<RoyK> stoned: check crowncloud.net - doesn't cost a lot
<RoyK> I have a vm there and a friend has another (which I'm mostly adminstering) - works well
<stoned> yeah, I wanted to setup owncloud, my own vpn, and all the stuff. I kknow how to, I just need to find a good stable server. I'd stick w/ RS, but I don' tknow amazon AWS. I wonder if I should spend some money there, and learn how to use AWS and add that to my skillset.
<stoned> So many options.
<RoyK> crowncloud != owncloud ;)
<stoned> But that's not really a question here
<stoned> yes, I know :)
<stoned> It just reminded me of it. similar word
<RoyK> stoned: how much do you pay for your server today?
<stoned> I don't
<RoyK> ok
<stoned> https://paste.debian.net/plainh/f8575843 read this
<stoned> it will explai my issue
<RoyK> if you can handle $4/month for a 1GB RAM thing from crowncloud, go for it
<stoned> Sure, I can handle it.
<stoned> Here's another thing.
<stoned> I want to setup a server instance using a config managemenet tool
<RoyK> but I'd advice against imaging the server - better setup a new one from scratch
<RoyK> what sorts?
<stoned> So I can use just that, create a config, use a tool to deploy the same server image locally in vm, and in cloud as a server instance
<stoned> That way I can keep one config ile, and deploy servers anywhere
<stoned> same config, same seruciry, packates, hardening, etc. etc.
<RoyK> what sort of config management?
<stoned> Just that on local, i can change a few php settings for dev.
<stoned> puphhete
<RoyK> puppet
<RoyK> ok
<stoned> phupphet vagrant has a rackspcae plugin
<stoned> you can deploy ubuntu server imaes yuo create from this config file to local vm and to rackspace
<stoned> so maybe I'll have to stick with RS for now.
<stoned> It's $20/mo, more expensive, but whatever. It's more convenient.
<RoyK> again, is this a kvm vm or openvz?
<RoyK> if it's a kvm vm, you should be able to deploy an openvz container on top
<stoned> no clue
<stoned> I use vbox
<RoyK> run virt-what
<stoned> vagratn/vbox locally
<RoyK> on the server
<stoned> on the server, no clue
<stoned> it's rackspace
<stoned> Xen?
<RoyK> virt-what will tell
<stoned> oh
<stoned> hang on
<stoned> The program 'virt-what' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<stoned> apt-get install virt-what
<stoned> hm.
<RoyK> then install it :P
<stoned> xen
<stoned> xen-domU
<stoned> yup, RS uses Xen
<RoyK> IIRC they're rolling out kvm now, but they probably have a *lot* of old xen left
<RoyK> anyway - with a machine on xen, you should be able to spawn an openvz container on top of that
<stoned> hm.
<stoned> interesting.
<stoned> it's only got 512mb ram
<RoyK> that's not a lot
<stoned> yeah, cheapest one.
<stoned> Maybe I should move away from Rackspace.
<RoyK> so probably better get something off crowncloud :P
<stoned> I'm checking out crowncloud
<stoned> https://lowendbox.com/blog/crowncloud-30year-3gb-openvz-vps-and-more-in-los-angeles/
<RoyK> I have a VM there running Zimbra with 5GB RAM and 140GB disk, costs me $16 a month
<RoyK> https://crowncloud.net/openvz.php
<stoned> Hm.
<stoned> I can pay them $30 for 1 year of 2gb server?
<stoned> cheap is usually not that great.
<RoyK> well, I've used them for a while now, and it works well
<RoyK> and zimbra isn't really a light-weight system
<RoyK> perhaps I should have migrated to something else - but it works - so why bother :P
<RoyK> stoned: if you have questions to crowncloud, the fastest way is usually to ask them on #CrownCloud here on freenode
<nacc> ivoks: thanks!
<dcampano> curious if people running 16.04 server use the standard timesyncd or if they install ntp?
<docmur> I have a server running 16.04.1 LTS, I install virt-manager and libvirt, when I ssh to the server using -Y -2 I get X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0 and when I try to run virt-manager I get Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<sarnold> docmur: try -X instead; debian fiddled with the meanings of -X and -Y
<sarnold> docmur: actually, try DISPLAY=:10 virt-manager  before trying -X
<docmur> using ssh user@host DISPLAY=:10 virt-manager did nothing and using -X is also not working :(
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-22
<PCdude> hi all :)
<PCdude> I am trying the openstack (single) installer on ubuntu 16.04
<PCdude> When selecting "openstack" or "openstack with nova-lxd" I get the error
<PCdude> "error: flag provided but not defined: --upload-tools"
<PCdude> How can I solve this?
<lordievader> Remove the flag?
<PCdude> lordievader: good point, I did not set that flag durign the install :)
<PCdude> thats the weird part
<PCdude> found it!
<PCdude> I had to update the conjure-up package to one later version
<PCdude> I had to add the "next" PPA
<PCdude> but it is working now
<hallyn> hm.  i've got a pending authorization for landscape for a computer which i never did.  that'snever happened to me before.
<PCdude> I have installed openstack with conjure-up today. When I rebooted the system it is no longer active and commands like "lxc list" just hang and dont give any info
<PCdude> How can I solve this?
<PCdude> stokachu: any idea?
<tarvid> For a decade or so I have been pointing virtual hosts to /home/<user>/public_html/Mdomain-name>, now it seems /var/www/domain is preferred
<tarvid> Hoow does one maintain user access to their files and sanity for the sys-admin?
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-23
<tomreyn> tarvid: it's been the 'default' location on ubuntu (and debian) for the past 10 or 15 years
<tomreyn> you can use file system permissions + sftp chroot'ing to restrict things, same as in #/home basically
<RoyK> tomreyn: somewhere.tld/~user != somewhere.tld/user
<RoyK> tomreyn: for the former to work, you just need the userdir module
<RoyK> tarvid: just try to enable userdir
<jonah> Hi can anyone help. Each evening my server's mysql crashes and fills the log file with 2016-10-23T09:20:42.318890Z 0 [ERROR] Error in accept: Socket operation on non-socket
<jonah> which in turn causes services to go offline
<jonah> Does anyone know a fix? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS server
<PCdude> I have installed openstack with conjure-up today. When I rebooted the system it is no longer active and commands like "lxc list" just hang and dont give any info
<PCdude> How can I solve this?
<PCdude> stokachu: maybe you have an idea?
<tomreyn> jonah: https://www.percona.com/forums/questions-discussions/mysql-and-percona-server/44502-error-in-accept-socket-operation-on-non-socket suggests it is possible to reproduce this on percona mysql server 5.7.12-5 on debian by, as run on the server itself, 'telnet localhost 3306'. Can you?
<tomreyn> if so, i'd suggest posting a bug report including your mysql configuration ('ubuntu-bug mysql-server' *may* do so for you) and ubuntu version. as a workaround, downgrading to mysql 5.6 may be an option (since these reports all refer to 5.7),
<tomreyn> another workaround *may* be to only connect to the server using TCP connections (to port 3306) and to set the 'socket' option to a location where it will not be expected, preventing socket access to the server. but this is likely more error prone and complex to configure than a downgrade.
<tomreyn> before doing anything at all, use mysqltuner or mysql tuning primer or similar to review your current configuration.
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> Anyone around?
<RoyK> LostSoul: there's usually someone around, yes
<RoyK> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hfp> Hi, I'm currently running an old Debian, and I'd like to switch to Ubuntu. My plan is to setup Ubuntu server in a VM and then somehow copy it in place of the Debian. I have a few questions: 1. I'd like to make a backup. The system lives on / (80GB SSD) and I have 1TB of media in /dev/sdb3. I'd like to nackup / by booting a LiveCD and taking an image with `dd`. If I screw up, I can restore with dd and
<hfp> everything will be like nothing happened. Correct? 2. I have VMs running on the Debian host using QEMU (latest for Debian, but old in other universes). How do I transfer these? I was thinking of copying their disk images and somehow extract their configuration in an XML file. Is that enough? 3. What's the best way to run VMs in Ubuntu Server, which software should I use?
<RoyK> don't dd it - just rsync the lot and setup the new VM with the stuff you need
<hfp> RoyK: Sorry I'm not sure I follow. I'd like to backup the system SSD in such a way that I could just wipe it all and restore it exactly the way it was before I started screwing around. If I rsync the system SSD, then I'll have to reinstall Debian and then copy the files over to restore it, correct?
<LostSoul> RoyK: Good to see you here :)
<LostSoul> I have problem with setting up bridge to LXC containers
<LostSoul> They see each other on brigde IP but are  no accessible for internal network (for example I can't access them from my laptop)
<RoyK> hfp: I see - just use dd or ddrescue to create an image file on your data disk and then reinstall
<LostSoul> My lxc config for container: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/4aa6df9f/ my brigde: http://paste.debian.net/889024/
<RoyK> LostSoul: I haven't used LXC, but I use this brige setup with KVM http://paste.debian.net/889027/
<LostSoul> Thanks RoyK
<hfp> RoyK: I just thought of something. I could image the Debian machine, install Ubuntu, and then run the Debian as a VM within Ubuntu; the Debian VM running its original Virtual Machines while I transfer everything to Ubuntu. I'm not sure how long it's going to take me and I'd like to keep services running while I do it. The VMs are not very resource intensive so hopefully they'd be ok with the VM in a VM
<hfp> penalty
<RoyK> hfp: I'd recommend against it - it'll be easier to just migrate the old system to a new one by just reinstalling and moving the config
<hfp> Right, so I make a backup with dd, I install Ubuntu server in a VM, and then I rsync the fully configured Ubuntu VM to Debian's / ? Or do I wipe Debian, install and configure Ubuntu, install VirtualBox, and setup the VMs from their drisk images?
<hfp> RoyK: ^
<RoyK> hfp: just setup a new machine and configure it like the old one
<hfp> RoyK: I see, thanks
<RoyK> hfp: it may seem to take longer, but it'll work, and you might even learn a little by it
<RoyK> hfp: trying to move things between distros by rsyncing configs may work, but may also fail, because of different versions of things - so better setup the new vm from scratch
<hfp> RoyK: Yes, that makes sense. What's the best way to run VMs in Ubuntu? VirtualBox? It's a headless home server if that makes a difference.
<RoyK> hfp_: kvm
<LostSoul> Promiscuous mode was not turned on... damn..
<LostSoul> Thanks RoyK
<hfp> I have an easy question: if a file is created on one mchine, and belongs to some user, can you chown it on another machine and make it belong to whichever user you want on that other machibne? I'd say yes, and so you can't losr files that way unless they're encrypted but I just want to make sure
<oxkipo> Hi Im getting an error on conjure-up when deploying openstack on a single node fresh ubuntu 16.04 after updates "Exception: Unable to find /home/stack/.local/share/juju/accounts.yaml" Please may someone help me?
<hfp> Where should I mount a partition used to store data? Does it go in /mnt, /media, or somewhere else?
<hfp> It's not on a removable drive, it's on an internal SATA drive
<patdk-lap> anywhere you want
<patdk-lap> personally I like /var/lib/mysql
<hfp> I put it in /media/storage
<hfp> I'm having fun with NFS permissions now... I set no_root_squash in /etc/exports, but I don't know how to make it so that network clients with different UID and GID can also write to the NFS share. I remember it was a pain last time around but I can't remember how I solved it. Any pointers?
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-16
<teh_masterer_> can anyone tell me how to transfer files from linux server to a windows machine with rsync?
<patdk-lap> install rsync on windows, done
<teh_masterer_> patdk-lap: rsync doesnt come on windows though
<FMan> it is available as a commercial product and free for private use
<FMan> https://www.itefix.net/cwrsync/
<teh_masterer_> FMan: but that says rsync client for windows. i want to copy whats on the linux server to a windows 7 os
<FMan> do you want to ask me a question?
<FMan> if you just want to copy a bunch of files, rsync is not the easiest solution: I would use SFTP
<FMan> that's how I transfer files between Windows and Linux server
<teh_masterer_> FMan: basically what i want to do is backup my ubuntu server which is off site to my windows machine at home
<teh_masterer_> FMan: i was told rsync is the best way to do this
<teh_masterer_> FMan: not all of my server, just my plex movies
<FMan> it requires configuring rsync on the server to run as a daemon
<FMan> rsync is quite complicated, so I would just use WinSCP (allows to download a directory tree with one click)
<teh_masterer_> FMan: but winscp is just an FTP program right? think thats the one i heard of. I already have filezilla as my ftp.
<teh_masterer_> FMan: i was told rsync checksums to prevent errors when copying and it also preserves time stamps
<FMan> so does SFTP, and in fact rsync does not preserve directory timestamps in my experience, so that's why I prefer other methods
<teh_masterer_> FMan: oh really i thought it did and that was a huge perk of it. guess the person was misinformed themselves
<teh_masterer_> FMan: so is Winscp better than filezilla? i know filezilla preserves date stamps but i dont think it checksums anything
<FMan> rsync does preserve file datestamps and https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30056566/how-to-perform-checksums-during-a-sftp-file-transfer-for-data-integrity
<FMan> if you have Filezilla, you can use that - it is the same as WinSCP
<Poster> I am not entirely sure you're environment, but also keep in mind you may be jumping from UNIX type permissions to NTFS type permissions, it's not going to be an exact copy in that regard
<FMan> I normally keep Windows files and nix files separate :)
<teh_masterer_> FMan: the only thing i want to backup is my plex servers contents so it shouldnt mess anything right? all the files are mkv, mp4
<teh_masterer_> Poster: i want to backup plex on ubuntu server lts to windows 7
<Poster> ok I am not familiar there, you may want to make note of the owner/permissions, if you end up copying them back to Ubuntu from Windows they will probably just come in with your default umask and owned by whomever does the upload
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader, hwo are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good here, trying to wake up with coffee. How are you?
<cpaelzer> the same, just without coffee :-)
<lordievader> Good luck then ;)
<Jenshae> Salut. o7
<ztane> I've got some special iptables rules for 16.04 and packet forwarding. Normally I'd put them in /etc/interfaces for the corresponding interface as post-up; however this is xenial on AWS+cloudinit; where would be the proper place to put them?
<andol> ztane: The easiest aproach is probably to drop a script under /etc/network/if-up.d/.
<andol> ztane: You can look at some of the existing scripts there on how to best match actions to specific interfaces.
<ztane> andol: ok thanks :)
<nacc> rbasak: fyi, I pushed the run() changes just now
<rbasak> nacc: ack
<nacc> rbasak: jenkins is down, though, so still need that to complete before i'm confident :)
<nacc> rbasak: let me know if you come back online -- and if not, let's do another quick sync tmrw. Given the timeline you gave for the default branch switch, I'd like to, at a minimum, get the importer changes landed this week so we can change the default and start reimporting at the same time (or the latter ahead of it)
<nacc> rbasak: well, i'm spinning on these run() related failures. But I found another issue with the patches-uapplied build (it is generating a patch when it shouldn't)
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-17
<nacc> rbasak: i'm thinkning i need to rethink the quiltify and changelogify logic, so feel free to pause that review
<cpaelzer> good morning
<vinayus> hi guys i have an issue while deploying ubuntu-server via preseed.. same preseed file works fine with ubuntu-server-16.04.2 iso image but not with 16.04.3.. basically all i am trying is to automate postgres server installation.. can anyone help?
<vinayus> https://pastebin.com/xDpViuaw
<vinayus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/xLvLl.png
<vinayus> above links are preseed file and the image.. i would really appreciate if anyone can help me with this.. issue is also seen on daily release builds as well..
<vinayus> and to note, these installations are attempted on an isolated environment where connection to internet is not there..
<cpaelzer> jamespage: hi, can you see the effects of bug 1720887 or do I have to wait for cnewcomer / freyes to be around to check?
<ubottu> bug 1720887 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Default settings for virtlogd results in "too many open files" errors" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720887
<RoyK> hi all. how can I check when bareos first came in to the ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> RoyK: packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> RoyK: it will show you the first time it was in the repos
<oerheks> RoyK, launchpad > https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bareos  i think Xenial 16.04
<RoyK> danke
<oerheks> the 1st build support is way back, 8.04 https://github.com/bareos/bareos/tree/master/platforms/ubuntu
<RoyK> sure - I was just wondering about when it came in officially
<RoyK> I still think it lacks lz4, though, unless newer bareos uses the normal libs
<RoyK> hm… it's a bit annoying that libfastlz isn't in the repos
<RoyK> why was this again? Bareos uses it for lz4
<Jenshae> o7
<jamespage> cpaelzer: no I've not directly seen that so we'll need freyes
<Jenshae> Is ppa:xorg-edgers known and considered to be safe?
<Jenshae> wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgOnTheEdge same thing?
<oerheks> i would recommend https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa for testing
<Jenshae> Context: Someone managed to yank on a cable so hard that they broke a graphics card port and since all the staff use dual monitor setups, I tossed the Nvidia GeForce 9500 into the archive server I am making. (Will it assist when running virtual machines that do have graphics processing?)
<Jenshae> Thank you oerheks I would prefer just a stable driver if possible?
<oerheks> yes, for that card i would use the regular drivers in our repos
<Jenshae> www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/ is that guide I am following but I was unfamiliar with the PPA they direct me toward.
<oerheks> broken port.. we cannot tell you if that affects the use of the card
<Jenshae> I think it is just physical damage to the pins.
<Jenshae> The card itself seems fine.
<oerheks> well, worth a try
<Jenshae> I was fiddling with a program that wanted a library, which is found in mesa, so I "updated" the graphics and lost them completely. I forgot it is not longer Intel / AMD and is now Nvidia.
<Jenshae> SSH is still working praise the Nix gods!  ;D
<Jenshae> Thanks oerheks I didn't even think you would have default repositories for Nvidia. Good stuff.
<joelio> RoyK: submit a ITP then?
<Jenshae> On the bright side, the graphics are working now, however, getting a lot of message on boot along these lines now, "[FAILED] Failed to start Login Service ... "
<Jenshae> ... and ssh now has, "Connection refused."
<Jenshae> Is it possible to make a live USB of ubuntu-server?
<Jenshae> Seems to have died, hardware is on, disk activity dropped off and screen went blank. Not entirely frozen because the NumLock is going on and off.
<Jenshae> Hard reboot has worked for some reason.
<Jenshae> I noticed it loaded SMB/CIFS, that is the protocol that was also vulnerable to WannaCry, right? How about the new one, Anubi, is it safe from that one?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<freakyy> 18.04 will be the next LTS right? ;D
<freakyy> that's cool ;D
<freakyy> im running 17.10 right now
<freakyy> oh well but not on the server nm ;D
<freakyy> on my server i run 16.04 ;D
<lordievader> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<lordievader> Right, even years. So yes, next is 18.04, then 20.04, etc.
<Jenshae> Salutations lordie :)
<Jenshae> iostat seems to be weird. Why is the raid volume on a lower kB_read/s than the physical drives?
<lordievader> Caching, probably.
<mnaser> jamespage coreycb - have you done any recent changes to the neutron packaging?  puppet openstack integration jobs are failing -- http://logs.openstack.org/08/511708/2/check/puppet-openstack-integration-4-scenario001-tempest-ubuntu-xenial/ab9e376/logs/neutron/neutron-l3-agent.txt.gz#_2017-10-17_11_29_13_858 (alongside a timeout assigning floating ip to port)
<coreycb> mnaser: what release is that?
<mnaser> coreycb pike -- http://logs.openstack.org/08/511708/2/check/puppet-openstack-integration-4-scenario001-tempest-ubuntu-xenial/ab9e376/logs/dpkg-l.txt.gz
<coreycb> mnaser: that's pike-updates (vs pike-proposed) so you should be running with the same versions we released when upstream pike released.
<mnaser> coreycb could it be an unrelated packages that broke things (maybe ovs, kernel?)
<mnaser> because things were working okay until a week ago where we started noticing that failure
<coreycb> mnaser: do you run with the default xenial kernel?
<coreycb> mnaser: arp seems to be having issues in your log
<mnaser> coreycb the booted kernel is 4.4.0-97-generic
<mnaser> which seems to be the latest
<coreycb> mnaser: ok i'm deploying xenial-pike and running tempest against it on my end now. i'll double check the kernel version matches.
<mnaser> thanks coreycb
<Jenshae> I just went through typing "logout" on all the ttys and hit ctrl+alt+F7, discovered there is a graphical login!?
<Jenshae> It won't start a session. What is it?
<teward> dpb1: sorry for nonresponse earlier.  Got stuck with no Internet because Comcast decided to do 'maintenance'
<teward> that schedule *should* be fine, I'll triple check and get back to you.
<dpb1> teward: thanks!
<mnaser> coreycb sorry to bug you, any update on your side?
<coreycb> mnaser: good timing, tests finished.
 * mnaser ducks from window behind you :p
<coreycb> mnaser: i didn't hit any issues running tempest smoke against a xenial-pike deployment
<coreycb> mnaser: confirmed too that the kernel is at 4.4.0-97-generic
<mnaser> the failing test is: tempest.api.compute.servers.test_server_actions.ServerActionsTestJSON -- not sure if smoke runs it
<mnaser> but it's consistently failing
<mnaser> coreycb deployed with ovs?
<coreycb> mnaser: yes
<mnaser> https://github.com/openstack/puppet-openstack-integration -- scenario001 is failing, rest are all passing
<coreycb> mnaser: i don't know if this is related but worth sharing: https://ihrachyshka.com/2017/05/17/gratuitous-arp-for-openstack-neutron/
<coreycb> mnaser: search for "bind: Cannot assign requested address"
<coreycb> mnaser: are you using router HA?
<mnaser> coreycb ran into that exact article but didnt get a chance to start reading the whole thing yet.. will take sometime today.  it is possible we are, i'll have to check the manifests.  but the same manifest works in centos 7
<mnaser> https://github.com/openstack/puppet-openstack-integration/blob/master/manifests/neutron.pp
<coreycb> mnaser: there's this too https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1717302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717302 in neutron "Tempest floatingip scenario tests failing on DVR Multinode setup with HA" [High,Confirmed]
<mnaser> oh thats very recent and interesting coreycb
<nacc> rbasak: ok, I just force pushed my branch up that seems to work
<nacc> rbasak: we'll see if it can pass jenkins
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-18
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<darkad> Hi all
<darkad> I'm running some commmands within the x11 console, the execution seems to be faster than running commands in the root rescue mode, does someone confirm this?
<lordievader> If the one uses a framebuffer and the other something proper.... then yes, the proper one will look faster.
<mybalzitch> does anyone know where mount gets the default (auto) mount settings when mounting a nfs share?
<Jenshae> The bug with systemd not shutting down correctly persists, error, "Not tainted 4.4.0-96-generic #119-Ubuntu" Sometimes it works but mostly it doesn't and a hard reboot this time has resulted in an error and recovery mode. Tried fsck without any results.
<Jenshae> DPS self test has failed on a drive. :(
<Jenshae> Laters o7
<BrazierCustoms> Is there a way to import an LXD image into glance? I've searched everywhere..
<BrazierCustoms> I tried extracting the tarball to a loop mounted image and importing the image Raw but I get no valid host when I try to boot it
<andreas> has anybody seen systemctl on xenial throw out this error:
<andreas> Failed to get properties: No such interface ''
<andreas> it's doing that for any service, even ones that don't exist
<andreas> root@ci:~# systemctl status ssh
<andreas> Failed to get properties: No such interface ''
<andreas> root@ci:~# systemctl status foobar
<andreas> Failed to get properties: No such interface ''
<BrazierCustoms> Andreas maybe this will help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/894419/systemd-on-ubuntu-16-04-gives-no-such-interface-error
<andreas> thx
<BrazierCustoms> Andreas no problem
<jbicha> I have a server where I run an IRC client in byobu that I updated a week or two ago to 17.10
<jbicha> I ssh in, when I press F6 to detach, it often kills the byobu session (and therefore the irc client)
<jbicha> this didn't happen when I ran 17.04. Any ideas what configuration I should look into or whether this is a new bug?
<TJ-> jbicha: did you also update the local host you're ssh-ing from?
<TJ-> jbicha: I'm wondering if it's at all related to the local client side's key handling
<jbicha> I'm using 17.10 on both but I have been on 17.10 on my client for a few months
<jbicha> it's possible I have something wrong in my sshd_config but it seemed ok to me
<DammitJim> what is a partition called: /run/user/10000 ?
<sarnold> DammitJim: that's the newfangled XDG_RUNTIME_DIR from https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<sdeziel> DammitJim: it's technically not a partition but a tmpfs mount point </nitpicking>
<DammitJim> oh
<ppetraki> anyone around that can help with usb passthrough to a lxc container? ppetraki@:~$ lxc config device add cuda-trusty jetson usb vendorid=0955
<ppetraki> error: Invalid device type for device 'jetson'
<ppetraki> ppetraki@:~$ lsusb | grep -i vidia
<ppetraki> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0955:7140 NVidia Corp.
<truelai> Howdy. I have a sudo user on a server that doesn't have to use pass for sudo. There are no such entries in visudo. How else could this be happening?
<TJ-> truelai: probably a file under /etc/sudoers.d/
<TJ-> truelai: "sudo grep NOPASSWD /etc/sudoers{,.d/*} "
<sdeziel> ppetraki: try adding "productid=7140" maybe?
<stgraber> responded in the LXC IRC channel
<stgraber> the problem is that LXD 2.0.x doesn't support USB passthrough
<stgraber> you need LXD 2.1 or higher for that, which means using xenial-backports to get LXD 2.18 in this case
<sdeziel> oh, thanks I didn't know that
<truelai> thanks TJ-. You da MVP today.
<sarnold> :)
<truelai> stgraber: Thanks for all of your work on LXD. It's appreciated.
<stgraber> np
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-19
<mybalzitch> why are virtio network drivers under 4.10.0-37 seemingly so unstable
<mybalzitch> I run into issues with heavy nfs/tcp traffic and the interface seems to hang/become unusable
<cpaelzer> good morning
<Thumpxr> morning. as far as i know, 17.10 should be online now, but why cant i seem to get the update ?
<andol> Thumpxr: Why would you expect it to be fully online now? I haven't seen any announcements.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Thumpxr> andol oh lol, i somehow went to 16.10 dir and didnt realized it ._.
<andol> Ah :)
<Jenshae> o7
<dduvnjak> Used this to fix a long boot time on Ubuntu Xenial (on AWS): https://askubuntu.com/a/897432
<dduvnjak> It worked for a few days, but now apt-daily.service started getting executed at boot again. Here's the `systemd-analyze blame` output: https://pastebin.com/zLBQZSm9
<dduvnjak> Not sure how that's possible with `OnBootSec=15min` in the timer config. Could it be that a dependent service is kicking it off?
<TJ-> dduvnjak: what does the critical-chain report show ?
<dduvnjak> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/wGqv8Bjj
<kirkland> jbicha: hi, I'm just seeing your message about f6 killing byobu/irc
<TJ-> dduvnjak: from that the apt.daily isn't holding things up, so it'll be running in parallel as I thought. It shows cloud-init-local.service taking 7.8 secs
<dduvnjak> TJ-: It's not slowing anything up, but it's causing issues with provisioning scripts which run at boot since it's locking /var/lib/dpkg/lock (which is another issue). It should be running 15 mins after boot, but somehow it's not. Is it possible that apt-daily-upgrade.service is launching it?
<TJ-> dduvnjak: oh, I see! sorry, from you showing timings I thought that was your issue
<TJ-> dduvnjak: there's away to check what causes a service to start... now what the heck is it!?!
<dduvnjak> there were two issues actually :) boot time and dpkg lock
<dduvnjak> Is that a trick question? :D
<TJ-> I was hoping someone would tell us and save me hurting my brain trying to find it!
<dduvnjak> `journalctl -u apt-daily-upgrade.service` doesn't say anything useful
<TJ-> indeed. I've seen something like the critical-chain output but showing what caused a service to start.
<dduvnjak> I'll try to analyze the SVG plot output
<dduvnjak> Looks like it was launched by cloud-init: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bifyio036ia208t/Screenshot%202017-10-19%2015.30.55.png?dl=0
<joelio> cloud-init will do an apt-get update which will lock dpkg?
<joelio> I've had to add sleeps before for that
<kirkland> jbicha: I can't reproduce;  I just used F6 to detach, and reattach, 30x times, no problem
<TJ-> dduvnjak: does "systemctl list-dependencies [--before | --after ] apt-daily.service" help (try both options)
<jbicha> kirkland: thanks. If I get annoyed enough, I'll try to reproduce with a more pristine environment
<joelio> boottime might be that update process (could also be waiting for entropy for keys, but pollinate usually speeds that up)
<dduvnjak> TJ-: Thanks. It looks like it might be a dependency of apt-daily-upgrade.service: https://pastebin.com/RQ2veAR9 Will try to set a timer on that one also to see what happens.
<TJ-> dduvnjak: according to the systemd folks there isn't a way to identify what actually triggered the tart of the specific instance, only to show the dependencies as written in the unit/target/wants
<dduvnjak> ah ok
<dduvnjak> Thanks for your help. I have a feeling cloud-init kicked it off, even though user-data is specifically set to disable running upgrades on boot. I must have missed something.
<TJ-> it does get mind-boggling doesn't it?
<dduvnjak> to say the least :D
<joelio> there's some default stuff in /var/lib/cloud... iirc
<maxagaz> what is the dpkg-reconfigure command to reconfigure my messy network ?
<maxagaz> I thought it was dpkg-reconfigure network-manager but it's not installed
<maxagaz> dpkg-reconfigure --all doesn't work either anymore
<Jenshae> apt-offline supported by Ubuntu-server?
<Jenshae> One trick I had with network problems was to boot a live USB, download the packages I needed on the same machine then move those packages to the local drive, boot the drive and install them there.
<nacc> Jenshae: not sure why server matters to apt-offline?
<nacc> Jenshae: it's available inn ubuntu
<Jenshae> nacc: Thinking that if maxagaz has lost net with broken network-manager that he can use apt-offline to pull across the packages that he needs from another machine to fix it.
<nacc> maxagaz: "messy network"?
<maxagaz> my server is in a vbox
<Jenshae> Laters o7
<Aison> hello, what is the root password of the mysql server after installation?!? There is no prompt on apt-get install mysql-server
<nacc> Aison: what version of ubuntu?
<Aison> nacc, zesty
<nacc> Aison: just tested it and it definitely prompted me
<nacc> Aison: do you perhaps have some settings that are making it noninteractive?
<Aison> I don't think so. eg. phpmyadmin installation is interactive
<Aison> I completely remove now and try again...
<nacc> Aison: dunno, perhaps you already had it insntalled?
<Aison> now it works, really strange, hmmm
<Aison> I guess there was already a database installed
<Aison> not mysql itself, but the databases (maybe because of a previous unclean removal)
<nacc> could be
 * Olanzapin is away -( bbl )- at 12:56a -( P:On / L:On )-
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-20
<Aison> is there some tool that shows some informations on the console before login?
<Aison> like ip address and such?
<nacc> Aison: you can put whatever you want in the motd
<nacc> which I believe is shown before the login prompt
<sarnold> /etc/issue
<sarnold> motd is shown after login
<nacc> sarnold: ah thanks
<nacc> sarnold: duh :/
<sarnold> see agetty(8)
<sarnold> nacc: heh I nearly wrote 'motd' before gettnig confused by pam_motd and then had to go hunting :)
<nacc> sarnold: it *feels* like the right word to use, even though I totally realize it's not :)
<sarnold> nacc: yeah :)
<cpaelzer> good morning
 * Olanzapin is back -( bbl )- gone 6 hr 56 min 27 s
<lordievader> Good morning
<crtcji> Hello. Does anybody know what are the minimal requirements for the Canonical's Landscape in terms of CPU and RAM? I would like to run it in a VPS for maximum of 20 machines with the free license. Google did not helped me. Thank you.
<crtcji> I found the info https://landscape.canonical.com/static/doc/user-guide/ch03.html
<dduvnjak> If I have a custom systemd service running on Ubuntu Xenial on AWS, and that service depends on a script from user-data being executed, what should I set the 'After' in that service to: cloud-init.service, cloud-init-local.service or cloud-init.target?
<dduvnjak> Think I found the answer: https://github.com/number5/cloud-init/blob/master/systemd/cloud-config.target
<Aison> my ubuntu server have two LAN ports, one with static ip, one with dhcp. Normally, the dhcp one is not connected. Now my problem is, that the boot process is waiting multiple minutes for waiting for the dhcp port
<Aison> how can I let ignore this?
<mybalzitch> have you edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Aison> mybalzitch, yes
<Aison> there are two entries
<Aison> one for eno1, one for eno2
<Aison> but i'm just thinking about using systemd .network files
<Aison> why is openvpn listen only on ipv4 port?
<sdeziel> Aison: if you want it to listen on IPv6/IPv4, use "proto udp6" or "proto tcp6-server"
<Aison> sdeziel, now it is listening only at udp6 ;)
<sdeziel> Aison: it should still accept IPv4 connections
<Aison> but netstat says udp6       0      0 :::1194                 :::*                                1622/openvpn
<Aison> and there is no entry for udp
<sdeziel> Aison: that looks good to me
<sdeziel> Aison: you don't need one, the UDPv6 socket will accept IPv4 connections as well
<Aison> ok
<sdeziel> Aison: in your logs, the IPv4 clients will appear to come from an IPv4 mapped IPv6, like: ::ffff:1.2.3.4
<Aison> ok
<jamespage> wolsen: hi!
<jamespage> wolsen: do you happen to know whether https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/+bug/1669227 impacts >= jewel?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1669227 in ceph (Ubuntu) "Marking unfound objects lost causes OSD to crash" [Medium,Triaged]
<jamespage> wolsen: I see the upstream pull request got closed with a 'code-rewritten' type message
<wolsen> jamespage: I wasn’t able to determine if the problem still exists in jewell or not as I never found a good reproducer
<wolsen> reading the code, it was not clear if it was fixed or not
<xpistos> Hy guys. I am having a problem with my /boot directory. I think I have to remove unused kernals but a bit confused as too how. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25779714/  I checked but not sure if this applies.
<xpistos> Currently I am using 4.4.0-96-generic
<xpistos> can I just remove everyting that is older than 90?
<sdeziel> xpistos: you are better off removing/purging the associated packages
<xpistos> dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-"[0-9]*" | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e '[0-9]' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<sdeziel> xpistos: a bunch of "apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic" should reclaim most space
<sdeziel> xpistos: yeah, that ;)
<xpistos> will that leave just the 96 ad 97 kernals?
<xpistos> or will it take out the 97 as well?
<sdeziel> easy way to tell, prefix your purge command with echo
<xpistos> sdeziel: Damn. I should have remembered that. thanks!
<sdeziel> or simply skip piping to xargs to see what is would get for real
<sdeziel> np
<xpistos> I know enough to be dangerous but I am actively trying to get better.
<sdeziel> xpistos: I'm curious to see what "apt-get autoremove" would propose to remove?
<xpistos> I have a test vm I could try it in, but it is CentOS not Ubunut
<xpistos> Ubuntu
<sdeziel> IIRC, there is something that should take care of pinning the current running kernel, newer ones and one older only
<sdeziel> found it: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<Guma> I was wondering if anyone knows how to setup local PPA on my server. Any good links/information?
<Guma> I want to host my own build deb packages
<andreas> what's the name again of that file in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin that can control whether a service should be started or not?
<andreas> somtehing to do with "policy" I think, but I don't remember clearly
<andreas>  /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<andreas> got it
<burningatrocity> afternoon
<andreas> nacc: for xenial, the ubuntu-advantage-tools version should be 10~ubuntu0.16.04.1 or 10~0ubuntu0.16.04.1 you think? Artful has "10", and zesty will follow whatever pattern we decide for xenial
<nacc> andreas: i think the former matches the security team, but the latter reads more naturally to me
<nacc> andreas: maybe ask slangasek in #ubuntu-devel?
<andreas> ok
<sarnold> the security team version number guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<andreas> sarnold: the version in artful is "10", and we want that available in t, x and z. T, X, and Z currently have "2"
<andreas> just fyi :)
<andreas> we need a ~ somewhere at least
<nacc> sarnold: yep, that's what i was usinng as my reference (when i said "security team")
<nacc> this is a weird package
<truelai> Howdy folks. Trying to bond my 4 nics into two bonds and configure for LACP with Cisco switch. Getting packetloss when pinging Google.com. No loss when pinging internal resources. Am I wrong to have dns for both bridges?
<truelai> https://dpaste.de/hb3C
<truelai> My config above
<sarnold> that seems like a huge number of dropped packets
<sarnold> I've never done bonding, is that -really- how that's supposed to look?
<truelai> Yesh
<sarnold>  RX packets:2545 errors:0 dropped:65206 overruns:0 frame:0
<sarnold> that just seems like a crazy ratio..
<truelai> yup
<truelai> well, one was down for a while
<truelai> now they're both up
<truelai> and I was working on configuring LACP
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-21
<keithzg> Huh, linux-headers-4.4.0-97 is taking *forever* to unpack on one of my server VMs.
<sarnold> it's nearly 17k files
<sarnold> what kind of iops do you have on that system?
<keithzg> Not terribly great, since it's a VM running on an HDD. I'm just weirded out because other VMs on the same host didn't take nearly as long!
<sarnold> hrm
<keithzg> But yeah, fair enough, if any package is going to spend a long time unpacking this'd be the one, heh.
<sarnold> check iostat -dmx1 or vmstat 1 or something similar to see if there's something doing a steady stream of sync writes to disk or similar?
<sarnold> are there ioerror sin dmesg on host or guest?
<sarnold> is the filesystem stored on an AF drive but with 512B sectors?
<keithzg> Storage is qcow2, bus is virtio. Nothing showing up in dmesg. I must admit I don't know how to read vmstat, but iostat doesn't look *too* bad
<keithzg> (on the host, guest doesn't have iostat installed and I can't do so right now, hah)
<stokachu> stgraber: had a user see this with snap lxd stable http://paste.ubuntu.com/25782412/
<stokachu> stgraber: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25782424/
<stgraber> stokachu: hmm, out of disk space maybe? that'd explain both of those
<stokachu> bdx: ^
<bdx> I was running in a vm, its likely that could have been the issue ... I believe it had plenty of space though
<stokachu> im guessing the vm isn't up any longer?
<bdx> its not, I appologize
<bdx> i have some scroll back though from when I was logged into it
<keithzg> sarnold: Checking logical_block_size and physical_block_size in /sys/class/block/sda/queue/ (and sdb) on the host seems to confirm that they're old non-AF drives and formatted in the according 512B sectors. Hmm. I'm reminded by this that the drive in question is in fact a pair, using hardware RAID. Tempted to just blame it on that somehow :P
<bdx> so, I removed system level lxd, and I still see it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25782525/
<sarnold> keithzg: does the hardware controller have error logs available anywhere?
<sarnold> keithzg: smart data?
<bdx> I just have a feeling it was a cruft thing somehow, the system had lxd reconfigured quite a few times in and outside of the snap
<keithzg> sarnold: This is very cheap commodity hardware, so I'd be surprised if the controller actually had accessible logs! For what it's worth smartcl hasn't logged any errors for either drive.
<keithzg> (err, I should say, smartctl doesn't report that any smart errors have been logged on either drive)
<sarnold> keithzg: hrm, somehow this is a bit unsatisfying :) it feels like it ought to be possible to nail down what's going on.
<sarnold> I don't remember spinning metal drives a being -that- slow, somehow we survived back in the day :)
<keithzg> hehe
<keithzg> sarnold: No kidding! I'm almost tempted to just cancel the operation, install iostat, and start it up again :P
<sarnold> keithzg: wait the damn thing is still going??
<keithzg> sarnold: Haha actually inbetween me saying that and you replying, it finally got past that package!
<sarnold> hehe
<sarnold> 19:15:09 to 19:37:44. 12.5 files per second. that sounds slow.
<sarnold> and presumably you only complained on irc after it'd been going on for a little while already.
<keithzg> Yeah, I checked on it a few times and eventually went "seriously, *still*?" and only then piped up here
<keithzg> Clearly I'm going to have to keep a watchful eye on this guest and its host . . .
<FMan> hi
<drab> hi, is it still a pipedream to have a simple solution to monitoring what's going on on the network?
<drab> way back doing it "right" meant to set up cflow/netflow and it was a pita just to get through the standards
<drab> any chance it got easier?
<drab> the alternative used to be cacti, but that only really gives you a sense of traffic per port, not really the type of traffic like netflow does (well at least you get ip + port tuples on each switch port)
<orogor> hi
<orogor> anyone would know why sudo wouldn t work after upgrade to 17.10 ?
<orogor> it just hang there after typing a good password
<gunix> iface bond0.10 inet manual
<gunix> what does .10 mean?
<gunix> oh, vlan tag
<Blueking> apt autoremove doesn't clean latest  and need to check what version ubuntu are currently running before clean/remove stuff in /boot
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-15
<ahasenack> good morning
<cpaelzer> jamespage: have you seen any 16.04 impact in regard to nested KVM when openstack models the CPU features (like bug 1797332)?
<ubottu> bug 1797332 in qemu (Ubuntu) "qemu nested virtualization is not working with Ubuntu16.04 + Intel CPU" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797332
<sdeziel> /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release makes outbound HTTPS connections which are blocked here. I'm looking for a way to have it use a HTTP proxy, any pointers?
<teward> sdeziel: set your HTTP_PROXY, HTTPS_PROXY, etc. to your non-https-enabled proxy?
<teward> and for apt too possibly it'd need it?
<sdeziel> teward: I tried a bunch of variations of that and it didn't work
<sdeziel> teward: I tried http(s)_proxy and HTTP(S)_PROXY env to no avail
<sdeziel> teward: also set Acquire::http(s)::Proxy
<sdeziel> I've also added the lower/upper cases vars to /etc/environment...
<sdeziel> still a direct connection is attempted
<teward> i'd have to go and do some testing, which OS?
<teward> s/OS/version/
<sdeziel> teward: bionic
<teward> give me a minute to debug this evil thing with this other program and i'll do some tests?
<teward> (sorry my system's being stupidly stupid today)
<sdeziel> teward: I am just wondering what I'm doing wrong and we still have a long time before Bionic becomes EOL ;)
<sdeziel> so I have ~ 5 years to address this
<teward> :P
<plm> Hi all!
<ahasenack> rbasak: I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~tdaitx/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+git/initramfs-tools/+merge/355190 and that was already gathered by the importer
<ahasenack> rbasak: the mp is still in "needs review" state
<rbasak> ahasenack: presumably no upload tag was supplied?
<ahasenack> rbasak: would that be because a) it was never switched to "approved"; and b) the upload tag wasn't pushed?
<ahasenack> are both of these conditions required, or just the latter perhaps? Do you remember?
<ahasenack> rbasak: and, I think it's safe to switch it to "merged", right? I just checked out xenial-devel and it has that code merged via the importer
<rbasak> Only the latter is required.
<plm> TJ-: Hey! How are you?
<plm> TJ-: Did you success making the script?
<rbasak> The importer doesn't actually touch any MPs. Launchpad is set to detect when an MP's proposed branch tip hits the target branch and automatically marks it as merged.
<rbasak> But that'll only happen if the importer adopted the branch which only happens currently if the upload tag was pushed.
<TJ-> plm: working on it right now
<ahasenack> rbasak: ah, gotcha
<TJ-> sdeziel: there's a workaround for the HTTPS issue; simply change the protocol to HTTP in /etc/update-manager/meta-release  - it is only recently (due to me!) the protocol was changed to support HTTPS
<ahasenack> makes sense
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: libvirt question, before I did in deep maybe you have a hint
<sdeziel> TJ-: that's no fix :P just a workaround
<TJ-> sdeziel: well we lived with it for years :)
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: bind9 monitors nic changes and detects when a new nic comes up, and starts listening on it
<sdeziel> TJ-: any idea why the proxy vars are ignored?
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: for some reason, that isn't working when a libvirt bridge is brought up. I have to restart bind9, even though it detected the new nic and said it was listening on it
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: tcpdump also shows no traffic hitting that nic when I do a dig @<nic-ip> test. Only after I restart bind
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: a normal bridge, brought up with "brctl addbr br0; ifconfig br0 ...." works, bind listens on it just fine
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: any idea what could be going on? I thought maybe firewall rules, but I can't imagine how a bind restart would make it all work
<plm> TJ-: gfreat =D
<plm> *great
<TJ-> sdeziel: I'd guess from looking at the d-r-u code it is related to "from UpdateManager.Core.utils import init_proxy"
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: you are looking at the usual default network configuration?
<sdeziel> TJ-: thanks, I'll dig in
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: yeah, the 192.168.122.0/24 that is brought up
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: the only rules that has are for the nat forwarding
<ahasenack> or 192.168.121.0/24, if there is a conflict, and so on
<cpaelzer> and as you said, a bind restart couldn't fix that anyway
<cpaelzer> puzzling for sure
<cpaelzer> hmm
<TJ-> sdeziel: the changelog for update-manager has "* Add support for HTTPS proxies; this breaks UpdateManager.Core.utils.init_proxy()"
<ahasenack> nat, hm, I wonder if bind was rejecting it because of the source address or something. But again, the restart making it work puzzles me
<ahasenack> I'll keep digging
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: you said bind realizes that it got added and pretends to listen on it
<ahasenack> yes
<cpaelzer> how do you brin gup that libvirt network?
<cpaelzer> net-start?
<ahasenack> tried that, and also right after install, since postinst brings it up
<ahasenack> nic hotplugging works fine as well
<ahasenack> via virt-manager
<ahasenack> so far I narrowed it down to this libvirt bridge only
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: conflicting dns service?
<TJ-> sdeziel: maybe juliank can tell us how it gets broken; I can't see why from the code of UpdateManager/Core/utils.py
<ahasenack> hmm
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: you mean with dnsmasq
<cpaelzer> something like that
<ahasenack> that's a good hint
<cpaelzer> breaking the init
<cpaelzer> and the latter restart might succeed (unsure why)
<cpaelzer> but worth to keep an eye on when debugging
<ahasenack> I need to switch the kernel in this vm
<ahasenack> the -virtual kernel has no support for iptables
<cpaelzer> dnsmasq certainly has 192.168.122.1:53 bound on a default install
<cpaelzer> to provide services to guests
<cpaelzer> is that enough as a working theory until falsified ahasenack?
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: it is, thanks
 * cpaelzer stops brain-brabble to IRC link then
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: FYI you can try <dns enable='no'/> in the network definition
<cpaelzer> even no config would otherwise spawn a default dnsmasq
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: this is the other error I'm getting:
<ahasenack> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/BkWyF5RbWq/
<ahasenack> I wonder if the cause is line 7
<ahasenack> line 9 I thought was because of the virtual kernel: iptables -L wouldn't work
<ahasenack> but it is working now
<ahasenack> let me try bionic
<ahasenack> bionic works just fine
<ahasenack> hm, I installed using --no-install-recommends
 * ahasenack lets recommends loose
<ahasenack> ok, that fixed it
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: you were right, it was dnsmasq \o/
<ahasenack> checkout who is listening on port 53 before and after the bind9 restart: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/T9847Z8rSN/
<ahasenack> on 192.168.122.1
<teward> rbasak: sarnold: anyone else who cares: I have multiple requests in email that led to the creation of #1797897 which requests enablement of --with-compat so third party dynamic NGINX modules can be included in local installations without having to be repackaged in for Ubuntu.
<teward> for the PPAs it's going to be enabled, but I would like additional inputs on for *Ubuntu* whether it should be enabled.
<teward> i think we had a discussion on this before and it led nowhere?
<teward> i forget who else was included on the discussion :|
<teward> but it'd be needed for people to just add the already built .so into their 'versions' of nginx without having to install additional packages.
<teward> (the nginx.org repositories build with --with-compat, not sure why Debian doesn't, though)
<teward> (and this wouldn't get in until D-series, I forget what its codename is?)
<sarnold> teward: hrm, I'm confused.. here it sounds like --with-company lets folks package their addons separately, but the bug text gives the opposite impression?
<teward> sarnold: it's confusing I know
<teward> let me dig up the post about it all on nginx.org
<teward> sarnold: https://forum.nginx.org/read.php?29,270210,270213#msg-270213 and http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-devel/2018-May/011119.html where I make more inquiries about what it does
<teward> sarnold: this WOULD let people compile third party NGINX plugins and use them without first having to compile alongside the existing source code
<teward> and they could then theoretically install binary-only packages that'd interact with an existing nginx build
<teward> but i had a recent uptick in the requests
<teward> literally ten in the past two days from 10 separate individuals
<teward> so it's a discussion back on the table
<teward> sarnold: NGINX's devels suggest it should be enabled for distros
<teward> and nginx.org's repos for NGINX have it, but the question is whether we should
<teward> and i pinged you because of the security concern.
<teward> --with-compat, not --with-company, by the way
<teward> (autocomplete hates you I assume, sarnold?P
<sarnold> teward: heh, no, that's just my stupid fingers
<sarnold> damn things think they know best
<sarnold> the word 'internal' just happens to have several backspaces in it ;)
<teward> :P
<teward> sarnold: TL;DR, if I have a copy of, say modsecurity for NGINX compiled dynamically, I could include that in a binary build of NGINX separately from the packaging if the nginx binaries were built with --with-compat
<teward> *we* wouldn't have to worry about the security of that module since it doesn't sit in the Ubuntu repos from a Sec Team perspective
<teward> and it'd be the case of "End User Stupidity" if they fubar their system with a bad plugin
<teward> ... which is *technically* why we don't ahve any new modules in the packages in a long time :P
<sarnold> teward: --with-compat sounds like a win to me
<teward> sarnold: that's what I think, not sure why Debain never introduced it, even though nginx upstream did.
<teward> but i thought i'd ask before I start poking.
<teward> I could follow up on the ML but I think i brought this up before...
<teward> bleh it's missing
<teward> sarnold: i have no issues enabling it, but I thought I'd ask you and rbasak and {anyone else who cares} first before I start planning it
<teward> sarnold: if you wish to make a comment from the Ubuntu package perspective https://bugs.launchpad.net/nginx/+bug/1797897 is the tracker for both the PPA and the Ubuntu package, since it's the same issue, but it's not going to eb done 'quickly' for Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797897 in Nginx "Add --with-compat to NGINX packages" [Wishlist,In progress]
<sarnold> ah good idea
<teward> sarnold: what's D-series named again?
<teward> i forget.
<teward> i should be shot for forgetting but eh
<teward> sarnold: i put my extended description into the bug description as well
<teward> or comments rather
<teward> since I wrote the initial bug while caffeine was still taking effect in my system :P
<sarnold> :D
<lucidguy> I'm looking for a new method to mas deploy bare metal servers.  Currently doing pxeboot with ubuntu-installer/preesed.  Need something more modern, for larger deployments.  I'm aware of Ubuntu's MAAS, Brightmaster, even thought of going pxeboot clonezilla.  Recommendations?
<sarnold> lucidguy: I've heard folks happy with both maas and fai-server -- never heard of brightmaster
<lucidguy> sarnold: Thanks for response
<tomreyn> lucidguy: i like foreman
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-16
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Morning cpaelzer
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<cpaelzer> good, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<cpaelzer> glad to hear that
<Gargoyle> Hey there. If I manually remove a package with "apt remove some-package" does this prevent it from being installed again automatically in the future? (I now see it listed in dpkg --get-selections with "deinstall")
<Gargoyle> I'm trying to recreate a scenario where php7.2 seems to have been, allegedly, automatically upgraded to 7.3RC.
<DenBeiren> for some reason one of my machines is in read only filesystem.
<DenBeiren> I guess there should be a forcefsck run on reboot
<DenBeiren> is there a way to make it reboot and check?
<hateball> DenBeiren: differs a bit depending on your version
<DenBeiren> latest,.. 18.04.1
<hateball> DenBeiren: you'd need to change kernel parameters to force
<hateball> that said, systemd should notice it has failed and run an fsck itself
<hateball> DenBeiren: are all partitions mounted ro ?
<hateball> DenBeiren: basically these are your options https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<DenBeiren> the problem is that i have no options editing or creating any files
<DenBeiren> since i am stuck in read only mode
<cpaelzer_> DenBeiren: those are kernel commandline options consumed by systemd
<cpaelzer_> DenBeiren: you can set them from grub or whatever your bootloader is
<cpaelzer_> disk being readonly isn't preventing you to do that
<DenBeiren> i'm afraid i don't understand what i should do,.. never had/did this before :s
<hateball> DenBeiren: do you have physical access to the server?
<hateball> by physical I mean can you interupt the boot process and get into grub
<DenBeiren> no, not now,.. alls is done trough ssh
<hateball> DenBeiren: is your /boot partition also mounted ro ?
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/biu1d2cM
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/yFKNs7sX
<hateball> DenBeiren: run "mount |grep sda"
<hateball> that should how /boot is currently mounted. if you can mount it rw, you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually to force fsck next reboot
<DenBeiren> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is empty,... is that ok?
<DenBeiren> oops
<DenBeiren> i was wrong
<DenBeiren> how should i edit grub? where and what?
<blackflow> DenBeiren: looking at the context of the convo above, it appears you should edit that grub.cfg with any text editor and add fsck.mode=force to the vmlinuz kernel command line
<blackflow> DenBeiren: in the first "menuentry 'Ubuntu' ....."  section, there's "linux" line above "initrd", at the bottom of the { } group. The "linux" line is the kernel command line.
<blackflow> Add that fsck.mode=force at the end of that line, save the file, umount /boot and reboot
<DenBeiren> here goes nothing ;-)
<DenBeiren> in beaver we trust :-)
<hateball> famous last words, it would seem
<Gargoyle> I didn't think you were supposed to edit grub.cfg manually anymore?
<blackflow> Gargoyle: you aren't. the user couldn't get to root and had the option to mount /boot separately for that one tiem fix and boot regularly.
<blackflow> (being a remote server with no accses to grub menu itself)
<DenBeiren> not last words hateball :-)
<DenBeiren> it rebooted but i can't say for sure if it did the check
<DenBeiren> my errors aren't gone in any case
<blackflow> DenBeiren: but did you manage to boot regularly?
<DenBeiren> it rebooted and came back up,..
<DenBeiren> i'm not there with the machine to check the monitor
<blackflow> what errors then?
<DenBeiren> for example when i want to edit a file, sudo nano /etc/"tabkey" it gives me the following
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/jeSQMWLN
<blackflow> DenBeiren: pastebin   mount | grep tmp     please?
<Ussat> \o/ Xwiki server upgraded from 16.x --> 18.x
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/CaEiW5yY
<blackflow> DenBeiren: and what about just `mount`, no grep?
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/Am0f9gLd
<blackflow> DenBeiren: try   mount -o -remount,rw /
<blackflow> DenBeiren: also please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Gargoyle> Do you have any kind of message in dmesg suggesting why / is being mounted ro?
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/CahVM1Bx
<blackflow> "floppy:"  !!!
<Gargoyle> ext2 !!!
<Gargoyle> How old is this machine?
<Gargoyle> Looks like it's a VM too. Do you control the hypervisor?
<blackflow> DenBeiren: can you pastebin fstab?   Looks like something is not remounting root rw after root pivot.
<Ussat> ext2...wow
<hateball> it's not *that* long ago since ext2 was default on /boot if you installed with LVM :p
<blackflow> Looks like Bionic according to uname
<DenBeiren> https://pastebin.com/PqSxrNLL
<blackflow> DenBeiren: typo on line 7? looks like no root mount in fstab, and that initial ro is never remounted
<Gargoyle> is line 7 a copy and paste error?
<blackflow> DenBeiren: hit enter after <pass>   on line 7
<blackflow> also............ floppy? really?
<hateball> dont copy that floppy
<DenBeiren> hey, it's standard :-)
<DenBeiren> i guess
<blackflow> what!
<DenBeiren> i can't edit the file,..
<blackflow> DenBeiren: did you run that remount?
<blackflow> of course you didn't. you users never read the support advice you ask for.       mount -o remount,rw /              and then you can edit stuff freely. edit fstab, fix line 7 and reboot for test. you're welcome.
<DenBeiren> blackflow: of course i did,.. but the level of knowledge with us n00bs is never as high as you guys might expect ;-)
<blackflow> you can always ask if something is not clear. that's what support is for ;)
<Gargoyle> DenBeiren: Show us the remount command and the output.
<DenBeiren> i was able to edit, found the typo and waiting to login after reboot atm
<Gargoyle> ah. ok
<DenBeiren> yep! seems like that did the trick guys and gals,..
<DenBeiren> thx a lot for the help!
<ahasenack> rbasak: hi, I have an sru question
<ahasenack> I'm working on a fix for a bug, and it has been fixed in bionic+ already
<ahasenack> rbasak: the fix I intend to apply to trusty and xenial is from upstream and is simpler
<ahasenack> rbasak: but different from what is applied to bionic+
<rbasak> I think that's fine
<rbasak> As long as there isn't expected to be a user visible functional regression on upgrade
<ahasenack> rbasak: the bionic one comes from debian, so changing that to the upstream one (better and simpler) adds to delta,
<ahasenack> rbasak: and the debian fix relies on a config change, so backing that out now would mean another config change
<ahasenack> rbasak: so I think leaving bionic alone is best at this time
<rbasak> That sounds right to me
<rbasak> Probably good to explain in the SRU description what you just said though.
<ahasenack> agreed
<v0lksman> hey all!  trying to figure out how to remove all packages installed from a particular source
<v0lksman> running `grep Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive_name_*_Package but it's listing packages that aren't currently installed
<rbasak> v0lksman: use dpkg-query to get a list of installed packages. Then xargs over "dpkg -s" or similar to look for Source:. grep-dctrl might be useful. If there is no Source: header, the source package name is the same as the binary package name.
<sdeziel> v0lksman: less elegant an possibly showing some false positives but I usually use that: for p in $(dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'); do apt-cache policy "$p" | grep -qF "ppa.launchpad.net/foo" && echo "$p"; done
<Ussat> ubuntu 12.......srsly.....he is running 12
 * Ussat cries
<v0lksman> thanks guys...looking at options.
<v0lksman> Ussat: hope that wasn't directed at me
<Ussat> no, it was not
<sdeziel> 12.04 is still supported via ESM so there is still a chance was not left there rotting
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I think I can add dep8 tests to that backuppc package
<ahasenack> rbasak: in terms of an sru, adding a dep8 that doesn't exist in the development release, is that a no-no?
<ahasenack> rbasak: scenario is bionic+ has the fix, but no dep8, and I'm adding the fix *and* a dep8 test for it to trusty and xenial
<ahasenack> it's just the dep8 fix that isn't in the distros I'm not touching
<rbasak> ahasenack: I think an upload to Cosmic (or Cosmic+1 as needed) to add the dep8 would be appreciated.
<ahasenack> rbasak: sure, but would it block the sru?
<rbasak> I wouldn't block an SRU just because Cosmic is frozen and therefore you can't add the dep8 righ tnow.
<ahasenack> rbasak: I'm thinking weeks until that could happen
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> that would be my intention, sorry for not making it clear. I would definitely add the dep8 test to c+1 when it opens
<rbasak> Perhaps you could leave the upload for cosmic+1 ready somewhere and link to it in the bug, and explain that you can't do it now due to freeze?
<ahasenack> sure
<ahasenack> what about the releases in the middle?
<rbasak> But yeah if you agree to put it in later, it doesn't make sense to me to block the SRU.
<ahasenack> bionic and cosmic itself
<rbasak> What is it, tough SRU question day today? :)
<ahasenack> I've done an sru in the past which was about fixing an *existing* dep8 test, but not one to add one
<ahasenack> sure :)
<rbasak> I won't make you do the releases in the middle given that you've said the issue doesn't affect them.
<ahasenack> ok, as I thought :)
<ahasenack> I'll still see how tough adding the dep8 test will be, but from what I've seen just by writing the testing instructions, all that can be scripted easily
 * rbasak tries to be pragmatic about these things; if the underlying reasons for a policy look like a bad trade-off, let's skip the policy :)
<rbasak> (in a specific case for specific reasons only, of course; otherwise the policy should be questioned/changed first)
<teward> rbasak: i saw your reply, and sarnold's on that bug.  It's a bit late in the Cosmic cycle to add that, so it'll get added in Dd-series
<teward> (nginx --with-compat)
<sam_w> rbasak: we're having some preseed issues with 14.04, install completes fine but apt is left in a funky state due to shim: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2uSLUZYU/ manually upgrading dpkg to 1.17.5ubuntu5.8 over 1.17.5ubuntu5 works... is this something we'll just have to add as a postinstall task or something or is there a better fix?
<rbasak> sam_w: not sure why you're asking me?
<rbasak> sam_w: that's interesting though. You do need the newer dpkg from trusty-updates first it seems if you want to install other things from trusty-updates. I'm not sure what mechanism exists (if any) to make sure that dpkg is updated before attempting to install shim.
<rbasak> sam_w: is the newer dpkg available in the same apt repository? IOW are you using a custom hacked mirror or something, or the official upstream repositories there?
<teward> rbasak: wasn't that a known upgrade-blocker a long time ago in the 14.04 -> 16.04 blocker there?
<teward> i coulda sworn we had some kind of upgrade-blocking evil like that at that cycle
<rbasak> I don't remember, but it would affect release upgrades too I think.
<sam_w> rbasak: I think kierank was talking to you about it the other day? Apologies if not!
<rbasak> sam_w: I remember a conversation about preseeding and hacking an apt repository but not about shim!
<rbasak> sam_w: conclusion in #ubuntu-devel is that it's a bug. Please could you file one against shim, and tag it "regression-update"?
<sam_w> rbasak: no hacked mirror, it's just in trusty-updates
<sam_w> rbasak: sure
<rbasak> Yeah I'm told it should declare a Pre-Depends, and doesn't, for some complicated reasons due to how it got there.
<ahasenack> hm, with bileto, do I need one ticket per ubuntu release?
<ahasenack> looks like yes
<ahasenack> even though a ppa can hold packages for multiple releases
<RoyK> !bileto
<ahasenack> RoyK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto
<ahasenack> and bileto.ubuntu.com
<xnox> ahasenack, it's the best recommended practice, yes. one ticket per ubuntu release.
<xnox> multi-release publish is hard
<ahasenack> I don't use it for publishing, just running dep8 tests in all arches and also the dependent tests
<RoyK> xnox: it should be easy if a ticket could be marked with all relevant releases
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-17
<plm> TJ-: hey =D
<xnox> RoyK, no, because it blocks releasing / finalising ticket across all series, yet when one publishes SRUs verification and publication w.r.t. each release can happen in parallel
<xnox> hence we actively stopped adding more multi-release combos, as per archive/sru team decision.
<cpaelzer> good morning
<muhaha> /foo.file.core.windows.net/bar /data/sadisk/foo/bar cifs noauto,nofail,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.requires=network-online.target,x-systemd.device-timeout=10,vers=3.0,credentials=/etc/smbcredentials/foo.cred,dir_mode=0700,file_mode=0700,serverino does it makes sense?
<muhaha> I am not sure about systemd.requires=network-online.target and automount.... This is network device. It has dependecy on cloud-init.service after (de)provisioning VM
<blackflow> Is the certbot package broken in Ubuntu? Why is there a snap of it now?
<rbasak> blackflow: it shouldn't be broken, but it is old.
<rbasak> It's a huge amount of work to SRU it turns out, due to package renames and the dependency tree. So I've put up an experimental snap.
<rbasak> blackflow: if you prefer the deb, the SRU welcomes volunteers. There are others interesting in the SRU bug too.
<rbasak> others interested
<MrMojit0> I have an Ubuntu 18.04 and I tried to do the following command: sudo apt install php-mbstring, but it says: E: Unable to locate package php-mbstring. How can I resolve this, it isn't for production but for my homelab
<rbasak> MrMojit0: that might be because you don't have universe enabled. Try "sudo add-apt-repository universe", then "sudo apt update" and try again.
<MrMojit0> rbasak: 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources
<avu> MrMojit0: beware when enabling universe, especially on servers, though. It doesn't receive security updates (or any updates) from the Ubuntu developers. And if and when the community acts and supplies these updates is sketchy at best
<MrMojit0> avu: Thank you for the info, this is valuable for me. So never enable universe.
<avu> MrMojit0: at least keep track of the packages you install from universe and beware of potentially unfixed security issues there
<MrMojit0> avu: Well since I am new its better to aviod those options unless I get more experienced with that field.
<RoyK> muhaha: add _netdev to the options in fstab
<muhaha> _netdev works only for nfs
<muhaha> not for cifs
<muhaha> RoyK: ^
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: hi, I could use some bileto help
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I don't understand why my trusty and xenial runs are like that
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3487/xenial.html stuck like that since yesterday
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: and the trusty ones didn't even run: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3486/trusty.html
<ahasenack> is it some quirk of bileto with older releases of ubuntu?
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: how is the test history of these in those releases?
<ahasenack> there is none, I'm adding dep8 tests
<RoyK> muhaha: oh - didn't know that
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I didn't run into the latter issue yet
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I have seen what you have on your xenial results
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: my case was dying testers
<ahasenack> hm
<cpaelzer> so the tests got started, but something on the workload scheduling dies
<cpaelzer> died
<ahasenack> and the tests not running, in the trusty case?
<cpaelzer> one of the infra team helped me to identify that, so eventually I just set it up again and it worked
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I didn't have the latter (=trusty) case yet
<ahasenack> ok
<RoyK> muhaha: on the other side, it's somewhat weird that nfs shold need the _netdev option, since, well, you don't really run nfs off a disk
<muhaha> RoyK: btw I forgot to run daemon-reload and restart remote-fs.target ... to activate fstab gerenarot
<RoyK> muhaha: does it work now?
<muhaha> yes
<RoyK> good :)
<muhaha> *fstab generator
<teward> rbasak: just an FYI since I see you're seeing all bug notices for the --with-compat bug, the PPAs have it now, so if anyone has any issues with it PPA users can report before we even turn it on for NGINX in Ubuntu :P
<rbasak> teward: nice, thanks!
<teward> yep.  There's some defaults I'm thinking about tweaking as well, because of the recent outbreak of security vulns that I find in the 'default' setups with Nessus and OpenVAS scanners
<teward> but that's a discussion for another time (more or less disable certain protos, set certain SSL parameters)
<teward> s/vulns/'risks'
<ahasenack> I'm testing the server iso, the traditional one, not the new live one,
<ahasenack> in the guided partitioning with lvm case, it's complaining that I don't have a /boot partition
<ahasenack> why won't it create one for me, since it's "guided"?
<ahasenack> powersj: do you remember that? ^
<powersj> ahasenack, I don't recall needing to do that. Let me try that once I get the latest ISO
<ahasenack> powersj: this is on powerpc, aka, uefi-like
<ahasenack> not mbr
<ahasenack> maybe that's the difference
<adamretter> I just updated (apt-get dist-upgrade && shutdown -r now) my KVM host (Ubuntu 18.04) and now two of my KVM guest vm's (also 18.04) that were running perfectly fine before won't start up. I looked in the logs in /var/log/libvirt/qemu/ and there are no errors. How do I start fixing this?
<ahasenack> do you get anything back from "virsh start <name>"?
<ahasenack> or in virt-manager (the gui)
<RoyK> adamretter: is the vm set to start automatically?
<adamretter> RoyK: hehe yes
<RoyK> just asking - first things first :)
<adamretter> RoyK: totally agree
<RoyK> adamretter: as ahasenack said - try to start it manually to see if you get any error message
<adamretter> ahasenack: so `virsh start web` just returns
<adamretter> ahasenack: `virsh list --all` then lists `web` as "running"
<ahasenack> adamretter: sounds good?
<adamretter> ahasenack: yeah except that it isn't running
<RoyK> can you see it in "ps axf"?
<ahasenack> is there a qemu process for it?
<adamretter> ahasenack: if I try `virsh console web` then I get nothing. Also if I try to SSH or access the services from that VM I get nothing
<ahasenack> that^
<adamretter> ahasenack: yes there is a qermu process for it
<adamretter> ahasenack: s/qermu/qemu/
<RoyK> try to start virt-manager
<adamretter> RoyK: I only have virtsh
<RoyK> well, install virt-manager, then
<RoyK> remote x works well
<ahasenack> maybe it's stuck in boot somewhere
<ahasenack> yeah, try to get a console somehow
<ahasenack> I don't know if "virsh console" shows everything correctly, I also always use virt-manager for the console
<adamretter> ahasenack: I would have thought so, but I get NOTHING on the console - i.e. `virsh console web` just shows:
<adamretter> Connected to domain web
<adamretter> Escape character is ^]
<mason> virsh requires a serial console to be set up, doesn't it?
<mason> whereas virt-manager defaults to SPICE, unless I'm confused.
<adamretter> mason: hmm good question. One moment.
<mason> So, if you don't have a serial console set up, I imagine 'virsh console web' is working, but not connected to an actual getty.
<adamretter> mason: okay so, I just tried accessing it via vncdisplay. I can see the console via VNC and can see that it crashed during boot
<adamretter> So the error on boot is: "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<adamretter> any idea why this would happen after updating the host
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> can  you try booting into the previous kernel by intercepting the boot and using the grub menu? That would be one thing
<ahasenack> maybe,
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> maybe your /boot got full with kernels and the initramfs generation failed because of a disk full error, which you didn't notice?
<ahasenack> I would check things like that
<adamretter> ahasenack: when you say, booting into previous kernel, do you mean the host or the guest
<mason> adamretter: The box that can't find its root.
<mason> adamretter: The guest.
<adamretter> mason: hmm I don't think I can intercept the boot menu over VNC as by time VNC connects the boot menu timeout has already passed
<mason> adamretter: Boot the VM with rescue media then, and explore from there I think.
<adamretter> mason: Wooohoo! okay cool. I managed to get to the boot menu via VNC and yeah seems to be a kernel bug. So the older 4.15.0-23-generic works fine. But the latest installed 4.15.0-33-generic causes the hang at startup.
<mason> adamretter: It's probably not a kernel bug. You probably didn't get an initramfs properly generated.
<adamretter> mason: hmm interesting
<adamretter> mason: well i will try updating to the latest kernel etc via apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that fixes it
<adamretter> mason: thanks for your help so far :-)
<adamretter> ahasenack: thanks for your help too
<mason> adamretter: See ahasenack's advice about looking at free space, also.
<adamretter> I have to go get some dinner, back in an hour or so
<adamretter> mason: I have 10GB of free disk space. Disk is only 20GB
<adamretter> bbl
<plm> Hi all
<teward> how did I get parted from here :|
<RoyK> ?
<teward> nevermind >.>
<tomvolek> anybody here has installed Openstack with Ubuntu ? Like to talk on sideline
<ahasenack> powersj: so I ignored that prompt about /boot (in the guided lvm partitioning on ppc64el), told it to continue, and the installation finished just fine
<powersj> hmm was the prompt a red warning?
<powersj> or just asking?
<RoyK> ahasenack: what sort of machine is this?
<ahasenack> RoyK: ppc64el
<ahasenack> powersj: a warning defaulting to "do not proceed"
<ahasenack> I should have gotten a screenshot, hang on, give me aminute
<ahasenack> powersj: I tried with amd64 and uefi (in a vm), and it didn't bug me about a missing /boot
<RoyK> ahasenack: an old mac?
<ahasenack> RoyK: no, a ppc64el vm inside a power8 big iron machine
<ahasenack> RoyK: powersj: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ahasenack/guided-lvm-missing-boot.png
<powersj> ah! I believe that message is fine as it is a final check to be sure you really didn't mean to have a /boot
<powersj> but someone with more power/di experience can correct me
<RoyK> ahasenack: is this thing using grub?
<ahasenack> powersj: yeah, but I haven't seen it elsewhere, just ppc64el so far
<ahasenack> RoyK: yes
<RoyK> grub can boot from lvm
<RoyK> at least on x86/x64
<ahasenack> powersj: if /boot is needed, I would have expected the "guided" experience to create it for me. If it's not needed, then I would expect to not see this warning
<ahasenack> RoyK: yes, and it works, my complaint is about the (seemingly useless) warning specially when I selected a "guided" style of partitioning, i.e., "please partition this whole disk for me"
<powersj> ahasenack, right I forgot about the guided part
 * RoyK prints out a small apatosaurs in almost natural size
<powersj> that is worth a bug
<ahasenack> agreed, just not a blocker one I think
<ahasenack> I'll file it
<adamretter> back
<adamretter> So I have something very strange going on with this Ubuntu 18.04.1 VM. I did an `apt-get dist-upgrade` on it to get the latest kernel. I can see /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic. But 4.15.0-36 doesn't appear in the boot menu, and previously trying to boot 4.15.0-33  would crash at boot, but now boots fine.
<RoyK> what sort of virtualisation?
<adamretter> RoyK: KVM
<adamretter> RoyK: Host is also Ubuntu 18.04.1
<ahasenack> adamretter: maybe the update-grub step failed when you did the dist-upgrade
<ahasenack> run this to verify nothing was left pending: "sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install"
<adamretter> ahasenack: It said there was nothing to be done
<ahasenack> check if the kernel package is really installed (dpkg -l|grep linux-image), and ls -la / and look for the vmlinuz symlink
<ahasenack> if all checks out, just run sudo update-grub
<ahasenack> that is what constructs the grub menu based on what is installed
<adamretter> ii  linux-image-4.15.0-36-generic
<adamretter> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  root     30 Oct 17 18:53 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic
<adamretter> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  root     30 Oct 17 18:53 vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-33-generic
<ahasenack> powersj: just lacking arm tests now, as usual
<powersj> ahasenack, 64 or hf?
<ahasenack> both
<ahasenack> er, hold
<ahasenack> arm64 is done
<powersj> ok
<ahasenack> just "Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2	"
<ahasenack> is missing
<powersj> we had testing on it earlier this week
<adamretter> ahasenack: so I don't quite understand why it is saying that /vmlinuz is linked to /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic. But uname -av reports: Linux web 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu
<ahasenack> adamretter: the /vmlinuz link points at the kernel that you should boot into the next reboot, it's the "default" kernel
<adamretter> ahasenack: okay I just ran "sudo grub-update" and rebooted. I still only see 4.15.0-33 in the Grub boot menu, when booted, uname -av still reports 4.15.0-33, but /vmlinuz still points to /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic --- super weird!
<ahasenack> adamretter: it's update-grub
<ahasenack> adamretter: and it will tell you which kernel images it is processing. Check if 4.15.0-36 is in its output
<adamretter> ahasenack: ah right yeah, sorry, I did run `update-grub`
<ahasenack> example: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dWZHfqkr4B/
<adamretter> ahasenack: yes 4.15.0-36 is in the output
<ahasenack> adamretter: then maybe you are selecting another kernel in /etc/default/grub, check GRUB_DEFAULT=0 there (0 means the first kernel from the list)
<ahasenack> adamretter: or, the grub you are booting from is not the grub that is being updated. Maybe you have grub installed in another disk
<adamretter> ahasenack: it isn't in the grub menu list at all
<adamretter> ahasenack: this is grub2 is that any different?
<adamretter> ahasenack: also the VM only has 1 disk
<ahasenack> adamretter: I don't know at this point
<ahasenack> adamretter: you could try booting into the grub menu, and editing it live
<ahasenack> change the kernel and initramfs lines to point to the new kernel, and then reboot
<ahasenack> see if that works
<adamretter> ahasenack: okay let's try that
<mason> ahasenack: Did you see a disk layout? I'm wondering if he has /boot separate and it's not mounting or somesuch.
<ahasenack> I didn't see it
<ahasenack> (didn't ask for it)
<adamretter> ahasenack: so live editing the boot menu in Grub does then cause it to boot 4.15.0-36 correctly
<adamretter> ahasenack: so i guess the question is, why is my grub boot menu not being updated
<mason> Ah, discard my idea then. Not relevant.
<ahasenack> so maybe it's what mason suggested
<ahasenack> or not? :)
<mason> ahasenack: I don't think it's my idea. If he can edit grub to boot, then the correct initramfs is available.
<ahasenack> it looks like whatever update-grub is updating, it's not being used by the grub you are booting
<TJ-> adamretter: can you show us "pastebinit <( lsblk; mount; ls -latr /boot/ /boot/grub/; cat /etc/fstab /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg )"
<ahasenack> fancy :)
<mason> <( ) is bash's "cartoon tell me" syntax
<sarnold> lol
<TJ-> mason: I thought it was bash's party hat
<mason> TJ-: Only if you turn your head the right way.
<adamretter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVytQqbz5b/
<TJ-> mason: asleep zzzzz <( )-[=]<
<mason> heh
<adamretter> I wonder if I have a weird Grub 1 vs Grub 2 thing going on. I have a feeling this VM was upgraded some time about from Ubuntu 16 to Ubuntu 18
<TJ-> ooo I see grub v1 there
<mason> 16.04 used grub2
<TJ-> adamretter: show us "pastebinit <( apt list --installed grub* )"
<ahasenack> I see menu.lst, is that still used?
<adamretter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/82xVWbThrq/
<ahasenack> what happens when there are both menu.lst and grub.cfg files?
<adamretter> I vaguely recall the dist-upgrade tool in the past telling me it was going to chain-load grub 1 from grub 2 and that a proper upgrade to grub 2 could be done later
<TJ-> ahasenack: it depends on which grub has it's core image in the boot sectors I guess, looks like grub v1 won
<ahasenack> adamretter: what's in that menu.lst file?
<adamretter> ahasenack: /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like the menu I see when I reboot and Grub loads
<TJ-> adamretter: so the installed packages from the distro are all grub v2 but the system has a residual grub v1 boot config. I'd suggest replaceing grub v1 boot-loader with v2, using "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<ahasenack> maybe grub-install /dev/sda is what's needed?
<ahasenack> that^
<TJ-> adamretter: this command subject to other's agreement
<adamretter> TJ-: okay well I have a backup of the VM's qcow2 image... so if it all goes wrong ;-)
<TJ-> adamretter: we might want to ensure "grub-install" is the one from grub2
<adamretter> grub-install (GRUB) 2.02-2ubuntu8.6
<adamretter> already checked ;-)
<TJ-> adamretter: check with "pushd /; md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-common.md5sums | grep -v OK; popd"
<TJ-> adamretter: that should not report any FAILED
<adamretter> TJ-: I just get weird output from that like:
<adamretter> ~
<adamretter> \/ ~
<adamretter> and then ~
<TJ-> oh silly me I missed out the 2!
<adamretter> if I just cd /
<TJ-> adamretter: check with "pushd /; md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub2-common.md5sums | grep -v OK; popd"
<adamretter> and then run the md5sum bit - then yes everuthing is "OK"
<TJ-> grub2-common not grub-common :)
<TJ-> adamretter: in which case go ahead with "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<adamretter> sure.
<adamretter> still OK
<adamretter> okay - rebooting
<adamretter> okay cool
<adamretter> All is good. It booted into the new kernel 4.15.0-36
<adamretter> Only thing to report is that whatever menu graphic Grub2 is trying to display at boot, does not export well over VNC - you just get coloured garabge
<TJ-> adamretter: in /etc/default/grub uncomment "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console" and "sudo update-grub"
<adamretter> TJ-: I find the fact that that is not the default setting just terrifying
<adamretter> okay can I uninstall grub1 now?
<TJ-> adamretter: the packages were not installed according to apt, or if they are, apt/dpkg lost track of them at some point. You'd need to identify which package they originally came from and get a copy of that package to identify the files/checksums, to remove them safely.
<adamretter> TJ-: okay never mind then
<adamretter> Okay TJ-, ahasenack, and mason. Many thanks for all your help and patience, we got there in the end
<TJ-> adamretter: the files are dated "Mar 16  2012" which may suggest they came from the package in 12.03
<TJ-> 12.04 even
<adamretter> TJ-: could be, I have had this VM for many years and just dist-upgraded it from time to time
<sarnold> you'd probably be better served to use do-release-upgrade instead
<TJ-> adamretter: I'd guess it'll be http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub/grub_0.97-29ubuntu66_amd64.deb since that is timestamped 2012-03-16 20:03
<adamretter> sarnold: that might have been what I did. sorry I forget now, but that sounds familiar
<plm> TJ-: hey, Can I to test the script? =D
<plm> TJ-: Did you finished?
<TJ-> plm: no, it requires more work. Although it can work for me it's not in supportable state. I'm looking for an alternate approach that ensures regular package upgrades don't break it fatally
<plm> TJ-: hmm.. understood. Well, when you have a better approach, I would like to use/test the script! =D
<plm> TJ-: do you think next week has something? =D
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<MrMojit0> Morning
<rbasak> cpaelzer: what exactly _is_ slof?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: slim line open firmware
<cpaelzer> rbasak: all but the bits that are for the s390x roms are in src:slof which builds bin:qemu-slof
<cpaelzer> it is goging more than a year now for Debian to decide if/where to put the s390x bit
<cpaelzer> so far we didn't need them, but the features in said SRU re-use pieces of that
<rbasak> I see. So roms/SLOF in the SRU is exclusively s390x?
<cpaelzer> normally qemu (as upstream delivers) is comprised of qmeu itself and many subprojets for bios
<cpaelzer> due to DFSG a lot is stripped and repackages in Debian/Ubuntu
<cpaelzer> if you'd pick an upstream qemu tarball, then roms/SLOF would be for much more
<cpaelzer> but this much more is part of src:slof package
<cpaelzer> as we use it in qemu until Debian has settled on s390x we use it only for s390x rom building
<cpaelzer> and while we were waiting Debian started a movement to pull more back into src:qemu
<cpaelzer> so over time we might end up building them out of src:qemu, but that is unconfirmed future-brabble
<xnox> well, qemu targall ships pre-compiled binary, and sources to build it.
<cpaelzer> xnox: yep, and historically both were removed
<xnox> this avoids users to need all the cross-compilers, or access to native arch to build slof for e.g. power or e.g. s390x
<xnox> and sources are DFSG free, and used to be split into a separate package.
<cpaelzer> exactly
<xnox> there is no licensing issue; just debian not rebuilding the binary firmware, but we always have.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: there is no need but if you want contect is debian bug 874347 832897 684909
<ubottu> Debian bug 874347 in qemu "Feed back more Ubuntu and 2.10 changes" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/874347
<cpaelzer> the latter being the most promising having xnox 's changes how he added qemu-system-s390x
<cpaelzer> I did a ping last december, but nothing happened yet
<cpaelzer> interestingly point #1 of xnox list "It drops stripping roms/SLOF" is implemented, but unrelated to this bug
<cpaelzer> since 2.12 it is no more stripped
<cpaelzer> qmeu has 17 git submodules btw
<cpaelzer> rbasak: anyway I guess xnox and I answered more than you needed - are you good for now?
<rbasak> I'm trying to mostly understand from the code base rather than asking questions. I'll probably have more shortly, thanks.
<erle-> I have a website with html files in a dir delivered by apache2
<erle-> I want to add a reverse proxy for a single path, redrecting to a different HTTP serve rin my local network
<erle-> can I just add that to the same <VHost> block?
<erle-> I did it, but it only gets 404
<erle-> curl from the host works
<erle-> it is a different message than a local folder that is not existing
<erle-> apache restart etc works, the config file is correct, modules proxy and proxy_http are loaded
<plm> Hi all
<erle-> tl;dr: / should just be local html root, but /x should be proxied
<ahasenack> cyphermox: the ppc64el tests you have been doing with the server image, was that on real hardware or a vm?
<ahasenack> I'm asking because of the multipath cases you hit
<ahasenack> I did the tests in a simple vm on power8
<ahasenack> but no multipath setup
<cyphermox> VM
<cyphermox> I don't have hardware to steal to do the testing on
<cyphermox> but for most things, VMs are sufficient
<cyphermox> that said, the bugs were more multipath related than because it's ppc64el
<ahasenack> cyphermox: how did you enable multipath on a vm?
<cyphermox> it's something you can do in qemu, I have some scripts up, hold on
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: cyphermox: I have ran the multipath cases
<cpaelzer> did not re-trigger the bug that was seen
<cyphermox> ahasenack: lp:~cyphermox/+junk/vm
<cyphermox> it works on ppc64el, probably works on amd64 too.
<ahasenack> thx
<cyphermox> it's a collection of scripts I used to use to spin up VMs for some scenarios that were impractical to do in libvirt
<cyphermox> for the most part, now I just use libvirt instead, there multipath is a bit painful but you can still do it
<ahasenack> yeah, I wanted to check which devices were involved
<cyphermox> any device would do
<ahasenack> I triaged a multipath bug many months ago and had no idea how to setup a vm with anything like it
<cyphermox> the trick is to set serial on the drives
<ahasenack> serial number?
<cyphermox> yup
<ahasenack> ah, I've been hit by that particularity before
<cyphermox> if two drives have the same serial, they are multipath.
<ahasenack> no serial number messes up the /dev/disk/by-* links
<cyphermox> bah
<ahasenack> same serial, nice trick
<cyphermox> that seems to work okay, I generally don't set serial at all
<ahasenack> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1798436 looks fixed in today's .2 image
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798436 in partman-auto (Ubuntu) "ppc64el lvm guided install: doesn't create /boot, and complains about it" [High,Triaged]
<ahasenack> is that expected, or just a happy accident?
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> I noticed it was working too
<cyphermox> I went to look at partman-auto
<ahasenack> cyphermox: I'll close it then
<cyphermox> ta
<kinghat> ran update and upgrade on my server and now i get this when running update: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/22c3db9e/
<kinghat> this is the entirety of the update: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/8e933ba2/
<kinghat> oh. looks like amd repo or something like that?
<kinghat> im actually just going to run `do-release-upgrade` before i fix that.
<shubjero> kinghat: yeah the key for that repo appears to be invalid/expired
<tomreyn> the missing apt signing key is that of repo.radeon.com, not the local apt repo
<kinghat> not sure what happened to it. unless it changed or something? everything was running fine when i shut the server off a few months ago.
<shubjero> kinghat: maybe try wget -qO - http://repo.radeon.com/rocm/apt/debian/rocm.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
<kinghat> im still waiting for it to upgrade release to 18.04.1
<tomreyn> installing an apt signing key acquired through an insecure transport without manual verification would be a bad idea.
<tomreyn> Unfortunately they failed to publish the gpg key fingerprint at https://rocm.github.io/ROCmInstall.html#ubuntu-support---installing-from-a-debian-repository - but at least a sha1sum is there. but then this is only provided via github.io's HTTPS either, no way to verify it through a trusted channel, so it's got to be trust on first use.
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<DenBeiren> mornin
<CappyT> Hi everyone! As apparently on superuser is not allowed to ask for SW recommendations, I am asking here
<CappyT> I have a lot of hosts on vmware using ubuntu server, going for updates on all of them is a pain.. what do you guys use for monitoring and deploying ubuntu server updates?
<CappyT> something with alerts on my graphana panel would be a huge thing, but i can't find anything like that
<blackflow> saltstack or ansible (or puppet or chef or ...). there's also Canonical's Landscape which has that functionality (in fact it has one-click button for upgrading of all the systems)
<vassie> Personally I'd recommend Ansible for deploying updates
<vassie> I also like Icinga 2 for monitoring, the APT check is useful for showing you what outstanding critical patches you may have in your environment
<blackflow> and apticron can mail you that info
<CappyT> wow, that's awesome
<CappyT> i dig into this solutions asap
<CappyT> just another question: there's any tool to get all log (like a syslog server) and visualize them/search them easily?
<blackflow> syslog and grep :)
<blackflow> I'd recommend syslog-ng, it can do remoting over TLS and is way more versatile in configuration.
<CappyT> @blackflow no fancy and flashy web-ui?
<CappyT> because the scope here is to aggregate all the logs in a single central point (of failure, lol) to browser them easily, without remoting into each host
<blackflow> I'd google for Landscape's ability to centralize journald entries but.... given the stupid name, google is giving me gardening advice instead. So, try that somehow.
<CappyT> well, i guess gardening is important
<blackflow> otherwise, I prefer grep and command line tools over flashy UIs. Much more versatile to deal with. One file per host, and separate file per severtity for errors (incl. emerg and crit), and warnings.
<CappyT> I'd consider that approach
<blackflow> *severity
<waveform> landscape doesn't provide any facilities for journal/syslog entries
<vassie> CappyT: Elasticsearch is worth a look
<vassie> CappyT: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elastic-stack-get-started/6.4/get-started-elastic-stack.html
<vassie> CappyT: or checkout Graylog
<ahasenack> good morning
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: {1..8192} doesn't expand in dash
<cpaelzer> boo
<cpaelzer> something else will make it a loop
<blackflow> for x in $(seq 1 8192); do echo $x ; done
<ahasenack> blackflow: we are trying to optimize this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JJCH2yd3tf/
<ahasenack> I wonder how far we can get :)
<ahasenack> I don't want zeroed big files, but I also don't need rich random data. And I don't want to exhaust the entropy pool. urandom seems fine, but...
<blackflow> maybe a crypto subsystem could be of use somehow
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> originally I was just copying data from /usr/bin
<ahasenack> I just need some data, this is to test a backup system
<blackflow> eg, fastest way to randomize a hdd in preparation for FDE, is echoing zeroes into luks container. (u)random is very slow
<ahasenack> random can block, urandom not
<ahasenack> in linux, at least
<blackflow> yes. urandom is still slow
<ahasenack> it's fast enough
<ahasenack> a loop with 8k iterations is slow
<blackflow> what's the actual problem? I doubt 10 x 5MB tmp files is what you need?
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I could use printf 'HelloWorld we Test BackupPC and need some reliable reproducible lines to back up later - this is - line %d\n' $(seq 1 8192) > /tmp/foob; ls -laFh /tmp/foob
<cpaelzer> fair enough for me
<ahasenack> except I don't want identical files
 * ahasenack adds $$
<tobias-urdin> coreycb: octavia-api from uca/rocky doesn't start, octavia-api: error: unrecognized arguments: --http-socket [::]:9876 --ini /etc/octavia/octavia-api-uwsgi.ini
<tobias-urdin> seems like its the uwsgi options from debian right? just emptying DAEMON_ARGS in /etc/init.d/octavia-api solves it
<coreycb> tobias-urdin: ok I'll take a look shortly. probably yes as it originated in debian.
<coreycb> tobias-urdin: it seems this can be fixed by dropping UWSGI_PORT=9876 from /etc/init.d/octavia-api and setting http-socket  = [::]:9876 in /etc/octavia/octavia-api-uwsgi.ini
<coreycb> tobias-urdin: i'd like to switch it to apache but at this point i don't think we can for rocky. maybe in stein.
<rbasak> ahasenack, cpaelzer: so I'm going to have a series of git-ubuntu MPs going up (already started), if you don't mind reviewing them please.
<ahasenack> rbasak: will do
<cpaelzer> rbasak: all MPs already gone?
<cpaelzer> maybe ahasenack did all the work already, it is not in my overview or inbox
<RoyK> MPs?
<cpaelzer> he said there are a few merge proposals incoming about an hour ago
<RoyK> ok
<rbasak> cpaelzer: https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/357278
 * rbasak wonders if he should be subscribing ~canonical-server to these for overview purposes
<rbasak> I guess so
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: the test result looks ugly with all those numbers in the set -x output: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3487/xenial.html
<plm> Hi all
<TJ-> plm: Hiya. I'm beginning to think the amount of engineering to deliver our aim is too much for the benefit or number of users!
<RoyK> what aim?
<blackflow> que?!
<rbasak> smoser: around? I just realised CalledProcessError isn't enough in your MP. Since shell=False, we get a FileNotFoundError if lsb_release doesn't exist.
<rbasak> Apart from that, +1 to merge. So shall I add a commit to your branch and merge, or do you want to rebase, or what? Not sure what you'd prefer workflow-wise, and I don't have a workflow for this kind of thing in git-ubuntu yet :-/
<rbasak> So I think just "except CalledProcessError" -> "except (CalledProcessError, FileNotFoundError)"?
<rbasak> For eatmydata too
<smoser> rbasak: i knew that called processerror wasnt enough
<smoser> but the filenotfounderror should only occur in rare cases
<rbasak> smoser: I thought you explicitly were handling the case where lsb_release doesn't exist?
<rbasak> smoser: if not then that's fine
<smoser> rbasak: well, i dont think you'd get a filenotfounderror
<rbasak> A rare case uncaught exception is fine IMHO - we can always add another specific exception handler in response to a report.
<smoser> on lsb_release doesnt exist
<rbasak> I tried it and got one
<smoser> hm.
<rbasak> (well really I tried to run "foo")
<smoser> you tried '_run_in_lsd(container, "foo")'
<rbasak> No
<smoser> right
<rbasak> But doesn't that use lxc exec in the end?
<smoser> so _run_in_lxd is going to execute 'lxc'
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> OK, fine :)
<smoser> which is going to be there
<rbasak> I'll merge
<rbasak> Sorry I didn't realise that case.
<smoser> its not perfect, i agree
<rbasak> Sure
<smoser> i have a plan to shove a 'helper' script into the image to execute
<smoser> that would handle the sudo and --set-home and change_dir stuff
<smoser> so that the caller would do something like
<rbasak> I don't need it to be perfect. I do object to a catch-all exception handler, but I thought your fix didn't work in a common case, but I was wrong.
<rbasak> So the fix is fine.
<smoser>  _run_in_lxd(container, ['some', 'command'], user="bob", cd="build-dir")
<smoser> and _run_in_lxd(container, ['helper', 'wait-for-boot'])
<rbasak> smoser: depends on how complex the helper is IMHO. With your current implementation of wait_for_container_boot, I'm not sure it's worth it.
<rbasak> Because then you have extra state in the container.
<rbasak> smoser: merged. Thank you for the fixes/improvements. I currently manually upload to edge after the nightly build, so this might not be in edge until next week.
<RoyK> _run_in_lsd() must be fun - Lucy in the sky with diomonds?
<rbasak> lxd is like a drug. Start using it and you'll never stop :)
<teward> rbasak: damn right :|
<teward> (I'm addicted to it for containers lol)
<smoser> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/uss-tableflip/blob/master/scripts/ctool
<smoser> check out 'ctool'
<smoser> usage like:
<smoser>   ctool run-container -v --destroy ubuntu-daily:bionic --git=some-giturl/myproject tox
<sarnold> hehe, I got to wondering the other day how well libvirt or qemu could work within lxd..
<smoser> it can work.
<smoser> it needs some non-default permissions
<smoser> but i think there is even a profile shipped
<sarnold> I wanted to NIH my own libvirt-ish thing with usernamespaces, bridging, etc., to make it easier for "users" on a system to have nice VMs but not have root prompts, hehe
<sarnold> lxd is quite a bit ibgger than that but has already solved loads of the same problems
<smoser> sarnold: only mentioning because its in that area... multipass from the snap store
<smoser> is confined libvirt and such
<sdeziel> ctool is beautifully written
<smoser> thanks!
<sarnold> smoser: thanks :)
<smoser> rbasak: i think i might have broken 'tox'
<smoser> based on distro_info usage
<rbasak> smoser: your MP passed CI though?
<smoser> did it?
<smoser> i just ran tox locally and saw it fail. maybe my tox env out of date though.
<rbasak> It did
<rbasak> We might not be running tox.
<plm> TJ-: Sorry for the delay.
<plm> TJ-: that is a bad news :(
<plm> TJ-: But not problem. ANyway, is possible just to help me to do that ubuntu 16.4 qemu image capable to boot in normal qemu VM?
<kur1j> I'm having a weird problem with NFS on ubuntu 16.04. If I do "mount 172.16.0.19:/data /mnt/data" the NFS mounts without issue, if I try to do it based on the hostname it doesn't work, "mount dataserver.example.com:/data /mnt/data" it just hangs. I can properly ping dataserver.example.com and it resolves the ip correctly.
<sdeziel> kur1j: maybe it's trying IPv6 when using the name?
<kur1j> sdeziel: anyway to check that?
<kur1j> i don't have any ipv6 stuff setup
<sdeziel> kur1j: what you could do is add "172.16.0.19 dataserver.example.com" to /etc/hosts, a bit of a hack but should work
<sarnold> if it works at least it gives you a solid shot at figuring out *why* the other approach doesn't work
<sarnold> maybe throw tshark or something at the problem
<kur1j> sdeziel: interesting that does work
<sarnold> sdeziel: nice :) he
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: Is your DNS server running on the same machine as the NFS client?
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: it is not
<kur1j> sarnold: not sure what that tells me though because i can dig and ping to the dataserver.example.com and it resolves properly without changing the hosts file
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: is dnsmasq installed on either of the machines (the working NFS client, the broken NFS client)
<pragmaticenigma> err... kur1j these are ubuntu 16.04 machines?
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: they are
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: they are both 16.04 machines. looking for dnsmasq
<pragmaticenigma> check and see if anyways... 18.04 installs dnsmasq for local dns caching... I don't recall if 16.04 did it as well
<kur1j> how do I know if dnsmasq is running?
<pragmaticenigma> we can check that in a moment, at the moment it's presense and you not having explicately installing it means it is likely running
<sdeziel> on 18.04, I though that it was systemd-resolved all around
<pragmaticenigma> another way to tell if you are using a local cache is the dig command or nslookup will have a local IP address
<sdeziel> kur1j: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<kur1j> sdeziel: ubuntu 16.04 uses NetworkManager
<kur1j> so it points back to 127.0.1.1
<kur1j> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<kur1j> but I added my DNS server to NetworkManager and the search domain
<sdeziel> kur1j: OK so that looks like dnsmasq indeed on a desktop :)
<sdeziel> kur1j: I'd fire a "tcpdump -ni any port 53 &" then run the mount via hostname (without /etc/hosts alias) and see what comes up in tcpdump
<TJ-> kur1j: did you change the N.M. connection IPv4 Method to "Automatic (Addresses Only)" too?
<kur1j> TJ-: I didn't change any defaults besides adding my freeIPA dns server IP and the domain name search
<TJ-> kur1j: without that ^^ the DHCP DNS settings will take preference
<kur1j> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xFbJ3DGCMx/
<kur1j> thats the tcpdump
<kur1j> 172.16.0.176 is the local client with issues
<kur1j> 172.16.0.26 is my dns server
<kur1j> TJ-: which option is that?
<kur1j> TJ-: nvm I see
<TJ-> kur1j: add "ignore-auto-dns=true" to the system connection in the "ipv4" section
<kur1j> TJ-: ill try that. I got a feeling going to kill my connection haha
<coreycb> tobias-urdin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1798891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798891 in octavia (Ubuntu Dd-series) "[SRU] octavia-api won't start by default" [High,Triaged]
<TJ-> kur1j: with method=auto it allows your own "dns=..." to be used in preference
<kur1j> TJ-: well I have my DNS in there as well its DNS3
<kur1j> do people not like NM?>
<sdeziel> kur1j: you do get the reply for the A RR and nothing for AAAA which looks fine. Could you share the unaltered mount command/line from fstab?
<kur1j> sdeziel: I'm not doing it in fstab (yet)
<kur1j> what I sent was it (other than the domain name)
<sdeziel> kur1j: anything spacial in dmesg/journalctl -fk ?
<sdeziel> kur1j: if you provided the FQDN, it would do DNS straight away so I don't know what it could be, sorry
<kur1j> sdeziel: don't see anything in dmesg or journalctl -fk
<kur1j> TJ-: same issue
<sdeziel> kur1j: gotta run but good luck!
<kur1j> thanks!
<kur1j> appreciate the help
<sdeziel> yw
<TJ-> kur1j: I suspect your issue could be the reverse-DNS lookup is failing
<kur1j> TJ-: why is that? its resolving with dig
<TJ-> kur1j: no, the forward lookup is resolving (name > ip address) but then it does a reverse-lookup (ip address > name) to ensure it matches. Your network isn't set up with an in-addr.arpa zone for the 172.16 subnet
<kur1j> the dns server resolves my ip address as well though
<kur1j> TJ-: how would I set that up?
<TJ-> kur1j: does "dig -x 172.16.0.19" report the name
<kur1j> TJ-: I guess no I don't see anything about the name
<TJ-> kur1j: have you checked the server's NFS logs? it may be the server that is not resolving the client
<kur1j> TJ-: I can ping the client from the NFS server without issues
<kur1j> I don't see anything in the NFS server logs saying anything about connection fails
<TJ-> kur1j: ping by client name?
<kur1j> TJ-: yup FQDN and by just the hostname
<TJ-> kur1j: ok, so it must be client side having the issue
<kur1j> both return the same ip address as I would expect when I run ifconfig on the client
<TJ-> kur1j: how about a reverse dns lookup on the server, of the client? "dig -x client.name"
<TJ-> kur1j: generally NFSv4 requires reverse-DNS, so you will need an 0.0.16.172.in-addr.arpa zone in DNS
<kur1j> dig -x <client IP> and dig -x <client domain name> both return something
<kur1j> not sure how to tell if its actually working properly or not
<kur1j> kind of out of my element with this DNS stuff
<TJ-> -x should return the hostname of the address
<kur1j> TJ-: in which section?
<RoyK> kur1j: or just "host <ip>"
<TJ-> kur1j: e.g. my domain "iam.tj" with "dig -x $(dig +short iam.tj)" reports "122.197.74.109.in-addr.arpa. 0  IN      PTR     iam.tj."
<kur1j> host 172.16.0.176 Host 176.0.16.172.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<TJ-> kur1j: right, it can't resolve back to the name because the in-addr.arpa zone is not configured
<kur1j> hmm okay
<kur1j> well hmm so that might be the problem I guess
<kur1j> I'm ultimately trying to get my damn freeipa automount working
<kur1j> but its being a little pita
<kur1j> and I thought this might be the problem
<TJ-> if you're running freeIPA you should have already configured reverse-DNS as part of that for 389-ds purposes
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-20
<jimcooncat> fresh install of ubuntu-server 18.04. Setting up monit and apache2. Confused about why the server guide suggests systemctl to control apache when there are init.d scripts installed. Can I continue to use /etc/init.d commands to control apache2 from monit?
<rbasak> jimcooncat: systemd arranges /etc/init.d scripts to wrap systemd when systemd is in use. So I think using the init.d scripts is safe, but all you're really doing is calling systemctl (or perhaps the dbus API equivalent) through a wrapper.
<rbasak> Actually I'm not sure if that's accurate.
<rbasak> Do init scripts call systemd as a wrapper? I know it goes the other way round - systemd generates systemd service units for existing init.d scripts.
<rbasak> In any case, systemctl is closer to what the system is actually doing, so better to use that directly.
<xnox> rbasak, /lib/lsb/init-functions.d/40-systemd
<jimcooncat> rbasak xnox thank you
<xnox> jimcooncat, this has come up before; i'm hoping to remove `duplicate` init.d scripts in the future.
<jimcooncat> I'm getting back in the game from five years ago, love the older tools but don't want to paint myself into a corner by using them, so to speak
<xnox> jimcooncat, $ service foo start|stop|restart -> works on all systems, both new and old.
<RoyK> xnox: most systems use systemd now, though
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-21
<teward> so an interesting observation: i'm getting kernel panics attempting to install 18.04.1 on an HP Z400 workstation o.O
<teward> can't even boot the installer
<RoyK> teward: first up: run a memory check http://memtest.org/
<JanC> is memtest86+ upstream dead or dormant?
<compdoc> dormant, I think. They still answer questions, or did. I use the UEFI version of test on the memtest86 site most the time, but I think memtest86+ works ok
<tomreyn> not on amd zen
<tomreyn> but then HP Z400 is intel xeon
<teward> RoyK: sorry been without internet until now.  I'll test when I get home.
<teward> tomreyn: and yes it's a Xeon processor :P
<teward> 16.04 worked, 18.04 worked for a while then some kernel update i think torched everything
<teward> i'll have to see if I can't get the actual kernel panic error data
<RoyK> teward: if you have another machine nearby, setup netconsole to log its stuff there
<teward> RoyK: there's a way to do that even if I can't boot into the isntallers?
<teward> *literally* can't get even into an interactive console
<teward> instant kernel panic whenever I try and get past the splash
<RoyK> teward: oh - did you try to run that memtest?
<teward> again, not at home yet.
<teward> [2018-10-21 16:15:03] <teward> RoyK: sorry been without internet until now.  I'll test when I get home.  <--
<teward> not home yet won't be for another couple hours.  On my laptop with my mobile phone hotspot currently.
<teward> will follow up once i am home :|
<RoyK> o
<RoyK> ok
<Checkmate> hello what's 3proxy option at fail2ban ?
<Checkmate> i'm trying to block proxy's joining at my website
<tomreyn> 3proxy is apparently a http proxy server product from russia
<tomreyn> that's based on the fail2ban filder.s/3proxy.conf file
<Checkmate> @tomreyn i'm trying to ban somebody that browse my 2.php url page multiple time its like an attack
<tomreyn> actually it does multiple protocols, also socks
<tomreyn> maybe you nee dto write the software so that it can't be easily abused.
<Checkmate> whats the best method to do that
<tomreyn> unauthenticated cleints should not be able to cause high server loads
<Checkmate> he create high traffic and lagg by browsing same page multiple time
<tomreyn> if modifying the application itself is not an option, see what you can do with caching, rate limiting, throwing resources at it.
<Checkmate> do i need to use iptable or fail2ban?
<tomreyn> depends on how you're trying to counter it.
<TJ-> Checkmate: you could rate-limit NEW tcp port 80 connections from the same origin using iptables
<Checkmate> @TJ- --seconds 60 --hitcount 4 is good ?
<TJ-> Checkmate: see "man iptables-extensions and the "connlimit" module; it has some very useful examples too
<TJ-> Checkmate: or there's "haslimit" for rate-limiting the packets or bytes
<TJ-> grrr, "hashlimit"
